# Creative Exercise: The Sovereign Dominion of Eyros



## Mouseferatu

Okay, for no better reason than I think it might prove interesting--and really, what more do you need? --I'd like to try a little group creative exercise. I'm not pretending this is a unique idea, but I haven't seen it done in a while.

I'd like for us, as a group, to create a setting (or at least a portion thereof) appropriate for a campaign. The kingdom under discussion is the Sovereign Dominion of Eyros, or just Eyros for short.

Here are the rules:

1) You contribute to the setting by posting a single fact. These should be no longer than a few sentences, and under most conditions should consist of a single sentence.

2) You may contribute more than once, but not in a row. You must allow no fewer than five contributions between your last contribution and your next. (Note that this is five _contributions_, not five _posts_. People asking for clarification or making other comments don't count.)

3) The facts presented should involve the setting, not the game mechanics. Don't say "Dwarves have a penalty to Dexterity instead of Charisma." That's not what I'm looking for. They can involve the setting's current status, its history, its politics, its geographical features, etc. They can even involve other nearby regions, though I'd like to focus primarily on Eyros to start with.

4) You may not present a fact that contradicts or "undoes" a previous contribution, though your contribution might (and should) tweak or expand on previous stuff.

5) This should be a usable, functional setting. Please don't post anything goofy or deliberately disruptive or hard to follow-up.

6) Try not to completely remove standard options (that is, options found in the core rulebooks). It's okay to present a fact that suggests a certain class or race is rare or persecuted, but don't come out and say "There are no wizards" or anything like that.

7) Along similar lines, all statements should be assumed to pertain to the core races/classes unless stated otherwise. For instance, in my contribution below, I say "one specific race." I'm referring to one of the standard player races from the PHB. If you're talking about monster races, please specify that you do, in fact, mean monsters.

8) Please quote the contribution prior to yours, so there's no confusion as to where things stood when you posted. (In case multiple people post at once, or that sort of thing.) In the case of confusion, simultaneous or contradictory posts, or contributions that appear disruptive, I--as the lovable instigator of this mess--reserve the right of final judgment. 

9) Finally, this setting should, _for the most part_, be playable with D&D as written.

All right? I'll start.

Eyros is a monarchy in which only one specific race may hold the throne, with all others treated as second-class citizens.


----------



## hero4hire

Ooo...lets see I am first?


Eyros has very "Roman-esque" feel, Style of dress, and architecture. People favor togas, buildings have Big Columns..Large, beautiful statues of the Gods/Kings.


----------



## Tonguez

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Ooo...lets see I am first?
> 
> 
> Eyros has very "Roman-esque" feel, Style of dress, and architecture. People favor togas, buildings have Big Columns..Large, beautiful statues of the Gods/Kings.




The climate is that of the chaparral (Mediterranean climate zones) and is characterised by 
mild winters, and hot dry summers. Topography includes flat plains, rocky hills and mountain slopes scrubland predominates although larger woodland areas do exist. Fires occur frequently in the grasslands and scrub.


----------



## Cor Azer

Tonguez said:
			
		

> The climate is that of the chaparral (Mediterranean climate zones) and is characterised by
> mild winters, and hot dry summers. Topography includes flat plains, rocky hills and mountain slopes scrubland predominates although larger woodland areas do exist. Fires occur frequently in the grasslands and scrub.




The armies of Eyros tend to favor cavalry and ranged combat due to the potential large battlefields, and need for distance from plainsfires.


----------



## Ar'Salan

Eyros has a long tradition of senatorial governance, with occassional periods of despotic autocracy when a particular family or individual gains dominance.


----------



## Cthulhudrew

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Eyros is a monarchy in which only one specific race may hold the throne, with all others treated as second-class citizens.




Half-orcs make up the ruling class of Eyros, and the most high born can trace their ancestry back through several generations of orcish forebears.


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

> Half-orcs make up the ruling class of Eyros, and
> the most high born can trace their ancestry back
> through several generations of orcish forebears.

The kingdom’s capital is the great city of Eyrdeyn (often colloquially referred to as the First City), a sprawling metropolis built upon the slopes of Mt. Xark, upon which the largest of the Grand Monarch’s fortress-palaces stands.

ironregime


----------



## Mouseferatu

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Half-orcs make up the ruling class of Eyros, and the most high born can trace their ancestry back through several generations of orcish forebears.




Sweet! I was waiting for someone to jump on the fact that I left that dangling. 

(Real contribution to follow.)


----------



## Mouseferatu

ironregime said:
			
		

> > Half-orcs make up the ruling class of Eyros, and
> > the most high born can trace their ancestry back
> > through several generations of orcish forebears.
> 
> The kingdom’s capital is the great city of Eyrdeyn (often colloquially referred to as the First City), a sprawling metropolis built upon the slopes of Mt. Xark, upon which the largest of the Grand Monarch’s fortress-palaces stands.
> 
> ironregime




The Orc-Blooded royal and noble families keep a population of elven slaves, trained from birth to be completely loyal and to practice arcane magics. They are used to make up for the fact that the Orc-Blooded themselves don't make the best arcane casters. Free elves (and other non-orc races) refer to these slave/wizard elves as "Masks," in reference to the fact that there's always an Orc-Blood "behind" them.


----------



## Sado

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> The Orc-Blooded royal and noble families keep a population of elven slaves, trained from birth to be completely loyal and to practice arcane magics. They are used to make up for the fact that the Orc-Blooded themselves don't make the best arcane casters. Free elves (and other non-orc races) refer to these slave/wizard elves as "Masks," in reference to the fact that there's always an Orc-Blood "behind" them.




The dominant and oldest religion has grown up around the worship of the reptiles which are common in the area.  Other religions include an elemental fire cult and a relatively new dualistic religion.


----------



## carpedavid

Sado said:
			
		

> The dominant and oldest religion has grown up around the worship of the reptiles which are common in the area.  Other religions include an elemental fire cult and a relatively new dualistic religion.




Lamb is the predominant food source. Most peasants are shepherd/farmers, who save the fattest and juiciest lamb of the year as an offering for the sacred lizards at the local temples.


----------



## eris404

Sado said:
			
		

> The dominant and oldest religion has grown up around the worship of the reptiles which are common in the area.  Other religions include an elemental fire cult and a relatively new dualistic religion.




Each family of the ruling class also has a family god, usually a legendary ancestor, that only they worship. This god is given small offerings, usually of food or incense, at the last meal of the day and are also honored at a yearly festival, during which the idols are clothed and bejewelled in a lavish style. Families compete to have the most beautifully, and expensively, dressed idol and show them off in grand parade. It is a great disgrace and bad luck for a family to lose the idol, to have their idol destroyed or to be unable to honor it with appropriate gifts.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Not my turn to contribute yet, but that won't stop me from...

Bump.


----------



## reason

*...*

The common folk make frequent, largely ceremonial blood sacrifice to the soil; the blood of thousands waits beneath the ground for the call of sorcery and ritual.

Reason
Principia Infecta


----------



## Gilladian

Women, in this society, are seen as the emotionally stable and controlled gender, while men, though physically stronger, are recognized as being emotionally weaker and more prone to violent, uncontrollable outbursts. Therefore, many governing positions are traditionally held by women.


----------



## Doug McCrae

A secret society of psionicists, known as the Jagged Eye, seek to overthrow the government.


----------



## Laman Stahros

Doug McCrae said:
			
		

> A secret society of psionicists, known as the Jagged Eye, seek to overthrow the government.




Dwarves, an outlawed race, seem to be the dominate race in the Jagged Eye.


----------



## Nisarg

Gilladian said:
			
		

> Women, in this society, are seen as the emotionally stable and controlled gender, while men, though physically stronger, are recognized as being emotionally weaker and more prone to violent, uncontrollable outbursts. Therefore, many governing positions are traditionally held by women.




Among the peoples of the semi-autonomous human province, however, women are culturally seen as emotionally irrational and unaccountable, and willingly submit to the authority and judgement of men, a reality that stupefies the half-orc women, though they realize human men do not seem to share half-orc men's brutishness.

Nisarg


----------



## Mouseferatu

Gilladian said:
			
		

> Women, in this society, are seen as the emotionally stable and controlled gender, while men, though physically stronger, are recognized as being emotionally weaker and more prone to violent, uncontrollable outbursts. Therefore, many governing positions are traditionally held by women.






			
				Nisarg said:
			
		

> Among the peoples of the semi-autonomous human province, however, women are culturally seen as emotionally irrational and unaccountable, and willingly submit to the authority and judgement of men, a reality that stupefies the half-orc women, though they realize human men do not seem to share half-orc men's brutishness.




Let's not pursue either of these any further, okay? I'd like this to stay accessible to everyone, and we're bordering on matters that A) are impacted by real-world attitudes, and B) are going to make some people uncomfortable.

Thanks much.


----------



## Breakstone

Halflings have escaped the Dominion of Eyros by turning to the sea- they now have gargantuan floating colonies of latched-together ships, rafts, and boats that drift with the currents.


----------



## Nellisir

Breakstone said:
			
		

> Halflings have escaped the Dominion of Eyros by turning to the sea- they now have gargantuan floating colonies of latched-together ships, rafts, and boats that drift with the currents.




Warlike goblinoid clans make frequent raids into Eryos' northern territory.


----------



## ajanders

*Shift*



			
				Breakstone said:
			
		

> Halflings have escaped the Dominion of Eyros by turning to the sea- they now have gargantuan floating colonies of latched-together ships, rafts, and boats that drift with the currents.



Eyros is a militant society: the half-orcs in power fear it is one in decline, for they are not the iron warriors their forefathers were.


----------



## Rystil Arden

ajanders said:
			
		

> Eyros is a militant society: the half-orcs in power fear it is one in decline, for they are not the iron warriors their forefathers were.



 Government hegemony is enforced by a cadre of gnomish necromancers known as Praes Thanatos.  Insurgent groups such as the Jagged Eye, and sympathisers, are suppressed by summoning small armies of undead from the ambient corpses due to sacrifical rituals.  As such, dwarves and gnomes tend not to get along, as many dwarves have friends or relatives who have been pacificed by Praes Thanatos.


----------



## Breakstone

By the way, Mouse, I just wanted to say that this is a terrific idea for a new thread, and I'm loving the results so far!


----------



## Fate Lawson

Because only a TRUE first-generation half-orc may ascend the Thone, the Noble families are very strict about the purity of their House lineages. There are 6 of these families, known collectively as "The Pillars". Three are Human, and Three are Orcish. The greatest political wrangling consists of arranging marriages between Orc and Human children, striving for that one first-generation child that will next take the throne. Needless to say, those half-orc noble childern that don't make the throne find themselves very,very expendable.


----------



## Sargon the Kassadian

The underground trade in narcotics, which are often purchased by dilettante nobles, is secretly funded by the Jagged Eye


----------



## Eosin the Red

The planet of Eyros circles a blue sun in a slightly erratic and ellipical orbit both winters and summers vary greatly from year to year (some winters are mild while others nearly snuff the life from the land). The sun appears about 75% of the size of Sol and a year is significantly longer than an Earth year.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Piracy has become the backbone of halfling society, without the plunder obtained from raids along the coastlines of Eyros the halflings in their cities of floating flotsam could not survive. The most notorious of the halfling pirate gangs is the Bloodsong Buccaneers, led by the pirate-bard Captain Darrenback.


----------



## jayaint

Dragons, though they feature prominently in fairy tales and children's bedtime stories, are suspicously absent from modern history.

-jay


----------



## Rystil Arden

jayaint said:
			
		

> Dragons, though they feature prominently in fairy tales and children's bedtime stories, are suspicously absent from modern history.
> 
> -jay



 Felra Raj-Tinar (the dashed name indicates her connection to both her orc and human House lineages) is an intelligent and well-liked young half orc who is expected by many to take the throne when the aging ruler abdicates (half-orcs have such a low life-expectancy...)  Little does anyone suspect that Felra is secretly involved in a forbidden love affair with the notorious pirate captain Darrenback!


----------



## Mouseferatu

jayaint said:
			
		

> Dragons, though they feature prominently in fairy tales and children's bedtime stories, are suspicously absent from modern history.
> 
> -jay




Locals believe that the large reptiles that roam the nearby wilderness are somehow linked to these dragons, which in turn represented divine forces. This is why the dominant religion focuses on reptiles (as mentioned above).


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Felra Raj-Tinar (the dashed name indicates her connection to both her orc and human House lineages) is an intelligent and well-liked young half orc who is expected by many to take the throne when the aging ruler abdicates (half-orcs have such a low life-expectancy...)  Little does anyone suspect that Felra is secretly involved in a forbidden love affair with the notorious pirate captain Darrenback!




 

Didn't see that coming. Kudos.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Didn't see that coming. Kudos.



 Thanks ^^  It just seemed like several great adventure hooks waiting for PCs to explore.


----------



## hero4hire

The laurel wreath, A kind of vegetable tiara, is woven from the leaves and young branches of the laurel, _Laurus psionicus_, this shrub or small tree common in forest communities throughout the region. It is known by Herbalists to have anti-psionic properties. Used as a Laurel Crown (favored by nobility) it protect the wearer from Mental Intrusion. Brewed just right by a skilled hand, it also becomes a toxic substance when it is ingested by anyone with Psionic abilities.


----------



## Phineas Crow

* counts one, two, three, four...*

I'm threatening to break the five contribution rule if there isn’t a contribution soon.


----------



## Herald of Eyros

I really like this idea, but I think it's going to get confusing soon. With the mass of facts that will soon pile up, inconsistancy will emerge. In order to prevent this, would anyone be interested in a compilation of all the facts, divided into sub-catagories?


----------



## Tinner

hero4hire said:
			
		

> The laurel wreath, A kind of vegetable tiara, is woven from the leaves and young branches of the laurel, _Laurus psionicus_, this shrub or small tree common in forest communities throughout the region. It is known by Herbalists to have anti-psionic properties. Used as a Laurel Crown (favored by nobility) it protect the wearer from Mental Intrusion. Brewed just right by a skilled hand, it also becomes a toxic substance when it is ingested by anyone with Psionic abilities.




As is to be expected from a culture dominated by Half-Orcs, fashion throughout the realm takes it's cue from the nobles. Royal clothes are dyed red with the blood of a ritually slaughtered sacred lizard. Only one of these beasts may be sacrificed in this manner each year, making red garments both highly desireable, as well as incredibly expensive.
Additionally the green tint of a half orcs skin is seen as a sign of virility and nobility. As such there is great demand for skin dyes and cosmetics to enhance the greenish tint of the skin. Surprisingly, many of the other races have also taken to using these green cosmetics. Since Copper is the necessary ingredient for these cosmetics, it is never used as currency, and it's value has been steadily increasing throughout the realm.


----------



## Phineas Crow

The capital city of Eyrdeyn is well over three thousand years old making it the oldest settlement in Eyros still in use. Due to its long history and the general instability of Mt. Xark the city of Eyrdeyn has been destroyed and rebuilt numerous times, each time the city is rebuilt on the ruins of the previous city. This has created a vast underground labyrinth of ruins beneath the city, layers upon layers of ancient ruins stacked on top of each other.


----------



## Tonguez

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> The planet of Eyros circles a blue sun in a slightly erratic and ellipical orbit both winters and summers vary greatly from year to year (some winters are mild while others nearly snuff the life from the land). The sun appears about 75% of the size of Sol and a year is significantly longer than an Earth year.




Mt Xarx is a volcano and the surrounding area famed for its hot springs and spas. A tourist trade is in place serving those who seek the restorative mineral waters. The highest pool on Mt Xarx is the Royal Pool and the exclusive property of the Palace.  
It is these pools that allow the people to survive the harsher winters and during the hardest the six families of the 'Pillars' are said to return to the heart of the volcano itself into chambers heated by lava pools and geothermal steam. 
These chambers are kept by the Priests of the Fire Cult, a royal mystery cult


----------



## Herald of Eyros

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Mt Xarx is a volcano and the surrounding area famed for its hot springs and spas. A tourist trade is in place serving those who seek the restorative mineral waters. The highest pool on Mt Xarx is the Royal Pool and the exclusive property of the Palace.
> It is these pools that allow the people to survive the harsher winters and during the hardest the six families of the 'Pillars' are said to return to the heart of the volcano itself into chambers heated by lava pools and geothermal steam.
> These chambers are kept by the Priests of the Fire Cult, a royal mystery cult




I would like to point out that Tonguez established in the second post that Eyros has "mild winters". While this doesn't preclude somewhat harsher ones, lava pools seem a tad unnecessary to survive.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Herald of Eyros said:
			
		

> I really like this idea, but I think it's going to get confusing soon. With the mass of facts that will soon pile up, inconsistancy will emerge. In order to prevent this, would anyone be interested in a compilation of all the facts, divided into sub-catagories?




Yeah, we seem to be running into that, with the climate if nothing else...

Let me whip something together real quick.


----------



## Mouseferatu

*Our Setting So Far:*

The Sovereign Dominion of Eyros.

*Note:* I've made a few tweaks and edits when compiling this list. This is not because I assume the right to change people's ideas, but simply because, in the confusion, a few points have been slightly contradictory. Any change I made was strictly for the purpose of making the various facts fit together. 

(Actually, I did leave out two other posts, on a topic that I asked to be dropped. My apologies to the posters, who I know were just trying to contribute, but it takes us in a direction I just don't think we need to go. Thanks for understanding.)



> _*Politics and culture:*_
> 
> Half-orcs make up the ruling class of Eyros, and the most high born can trace their ancestry back through several generations of orcish forebears. It has a long tradition of senatorial governance, with occassional periods of despotic autocracy when a particular family or individual gains dominance. Eyros is a militant society: the half-orcs in power fear it is one in decline, for they are not the iron warriors their forefathers were. The armies of Eyros tend to favor cavalry and ranged combat due to the potential large battlefields, and need for distance from plainsfires.
> 
> Because only a TRUE first-generation half-orc may ascend the Thone, the Noble families are very strict about the purity of their House lineages. There are 6 of these families, known collectively as "The Pillars". Three are Human, and Three are Orcish. The greatest political wrangling consists of arranging marriages between Orc and Human children, striving for that one first-generation child that will next take the throne. Needless to say, those half-orc noble childern that don't make the throne find themselves very,very expendable.
> 
> Eyros has very "Roman-esque" feel, Style of dress, and architecture. People favor togas, buildings have Big Columns..Large, beautiful statues of the Gods/Kings.
> 
> As is to be expected from a culture dominated by Half-Orcs, fashion throughout the realm takes it's cue from the nobles. Royal clothes are dyed red with the blood of a ritually slaughtered sacred lizard. Only one of these beasts may be sacrificed in this manner each year, making red garments both highly desireable, as well as incredibly expensive.
> 
> Additionally the green tint of a half orcs skin is seen as a sign of virility and nobility. As such there is great demand for skin dyes and cosmetics to enhance the greenish tint of the skin. Surprisingly, many of the other races have also taken to using these green cosmetics. Since Copper is the necessary ingredient for these cosmetics, it is never used as currency, and it's value has been steadily increasing throughout the realm.
> 
> Lamb is the predominant food source. Most peasants are shepherd/farmers, who save the fattest and juiciest lamb of the year as an offering for the sacred lizards at the local temples.
> 
> _*Religion:*_
> 
> The dominant and oldest religion has grown up around the worship of the reptiles which are common in the area. Other religions include an elemental fire cult and a relatively new dualistic religion. Dragons, though they feature prominently in fairy tales and children's bedtime stories, are suspicously absent from modern history. Locals believe that the large reptiles that roam the nearby wilderness are somehow linked to these dragons, which in turn represented divine forces. This is why the dominant religion focuses on reptiles.
> 
> The common folk make frequent, largely ceremonial blood sacrifice to the soil; the blood of thousands waits beneath the ground for the call of sorcery and ritual.
> 
> Each family of the ruling class also has a family god, usually a legendary ancestor, that only they worship. This god is given small offerings, usually of food or incense, at the last meal of the day and are also honored at a yearly festival, during which the idols are clothed and bejewelled in a lavish style. Families compete to have the most beautifully, and expensively, dressed idol and show them off in grand parade. It is a great disgrace and bad luck for a family to lose the idol, to have their idol destroyed or to be unable to honor it with appropriate gifts.
> 
> _*Other races:*_
> 
> The Orc-Blooded royal and noble families keep a population of elven slaves, trained from birth to be completely loyal and to practice arcane magics. They are used to make up for the fact that the Orc-Blooded themselves don't make the best arcane casters. Free elves (and other non-orc races) refer to these slave/wizard elves as "Masks," in reference to the fact that there's always an Orc-Blood "behind" them.
> 
> Dwarves, an outlawed race, seem to be the dominate race in the Jagged Eye (see below).
> 
> Government hegemony is enforced by a cadre of gnomish necromancers known as Praes Thanatos. Insurgent groups such as the Jagged Eye, and sympathisers, are suppressed by summoning small armies of undead from the ambient corpses due to sacrifical rituals. As such, dwarves and gnomes tend not to get along, as many dwarves have friends or relatives who have been pacificed by Praes Thanatos.
> 
> Halflings have escaped the Dominion of Eyros by turning to the sea- they now have gargantuan floating colonies of latched-together ships, rafts, and boats that drift with the currents. Piracy has become the backbone of halfling society, without the plunder obtained from raids along the coastlines of Eyros the halflings in their cities of floating flotsam could not survive. The most notorious of the halfling pirate gangs is the Bloodsong Buccaneers, led by the pirate-bard Captain Darrenback.
> 
> Warlike goblinoid clans make frequent raids into Eryos' northern territory.
> 
> _*Climate and geography:*_
> 
> The climate is that of the chaparral (Mediterranean climate zones) and is characterised by
> mild winters, and hot dry summers. Topography includes flat plains, rocky hills and mountain slopes scrubland predominates although larger woodland areas do exist. Fires occur frequently in the grasslands and scrub.
> 
> The planet of Eyros circles a blue sun in a slightly erratic and ellipical orbit both winters and summers vary greatly from year to year (some winters are mild while others nearly snuff the life from the land). The sun appears about 75% of the size of Sol and a year is significantly longer than an Earth year. (*Mouseferatu's edit, to reconcile these two facts:* While these long winters don't hit Eyros that hard, as per Tonguez's post, which came first, it does impact the climate of the world as a whole, often resulting in shortages and famine in Eyros because it has fewer trading partners.)
> 
> The kingdom’s capital is the great city of Eyrdeyn (often colloquially referred to as the First City), a sprawling metropolis built upon the slopes of Mt. Xark, upon which the largest of the Grand Monarch’s fortress-palaces stands. The capital is well over three thousand years old making it the oldest settlement in Eyros still in use. Due to its long history and the general instability of Mt. Xark the city of Eyrdeyn has been destroyed and rebuilt numerous times, each time the city is rebuilt on the ruins of the previous city. This has created a vast underground labyrinth of ruins beneath the city, layers upon layers of ancient ruins stacked on top of each other.
> 
> Mt Xarx is a volcano and the surrounding area famed for its hot springs and spas. A tourist trade is in place serving those who seek the restorative mineral waters. The highest pool on Mt Xarx is the Royal Pool and the exclusive property of the Palace. The inner chambers chambers are kept by the Priests of the Fire Cult, a royal mystery cult.
> 
> _*Plot points:*_
> 
> A secret society of psionicists, known as the Jagged Eye, seek to overthrow the government. The underground trade in narcotics, which are often purchased by dilettante nobles, is secretly funded by the Jagged Eye.
> 
> The laurel wreath, A kind of vegetable tiara, is woven from the leaves and young branches of the laurel, Laurus psionicus, this shrub or small tree common in forest communities throughout the region. It is known by Herbalists to have anti-psionic properties. Used as a Laurel Crown (favored by nobility) it protect the wearer from Mental Intrusion. Brewed just right by a skilled hand, it also becomes a toxic substance when it is ingested by anyone with Psionic abilities.
> 
> Felra Raj-Tinar (the dashed name indicates her connection to both her orc and human House lineages) is an intelligent and well-liked young half orc who is expected by many to take the throne when the aging ruler abdicates (half-orcs have such a low life-expectancy...) Little does anyone suspect that Felra is secretly involved in a forbidden love affair with the notorious pirate captain Darrenback!


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

> Religion:
> 
> The dominant and oldest religion has grown up around the worship of the reptiles which are common in the area. Other religions include an elemental fire cult and a relatively new dualistic religion. Dragons, though they feature prominently in fairy tales and children's bedtime stories, are suspicously absent from modern history. Locals believe that the large reptiles that roam the nearby wilderness are somehow linked to these dragons, which in turn represented divine forces. This is why the dominant religion focuses on reptiles.
> 
> The common folk make frequent, largely ceremonial blood sacrifice to the soil; the blood of thousands waits beneath the ground for the call of sorcery and ritual.
> 
> Each family of the ruling class also has a family god, usually a legendary ancestor, that only they worship. This god is given small offerings, usually of food or incense, at the last meal of the day and are also honored at a yearly festival, during which the idols are clothed and bejewelled in a lavish style. Families compete to have the most beautifully, and expensively, dressed idol and show them off in grand parade. It is a great disgrace and bad luck for a family to lose the idol, to have their idol destroyed or to be unable to honor it with appropriate gifts.





Deities as such are unknown. The divine is recognized in honored ancestors, the dispassionate elements, and totemic creatures.

The dominant and oldest religion is the Draconic Legacy, who revere saurians of all types and the dragons of legend in particular.

The elemental fire cult calls itself the Crucible. Besides the maintenance of Mt Xarx, their primary duty is to preserve the purity of the royal lineage.

Halflings worship the power of the Sea itself.

The newest faith is a dualistic religion called the Childen of the Dawn, who seek to usher the world out of what they see a the current age of darkness and into a new golden age. They see those opposed to their goals as agents of Twilight.


----------



## Andor

The delta of the great river Kohoal is home to a race of Lizardmen regarded as semi-divine. These lizardmen called the Kohl'Tass, are autonomous and are the heart of the druidic tradition in Eyros. It is considered a great honor amoung the druids to train with the Kohl'Tass.

Several rare plants in the delta are valuable components for magic item creation and poachers are a constant problem.


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

(Okay, this is a tad more than sentence. I’ll make my next post shorter, I promise.)


From its delta 80 miles west of Mt. Xark, the great river Kohoal winds far to the northeast, its headwaters springing from among the sharp crags of the Valdweyn Peaks. Here, in the far-flung province of Zhalccu (where House Zhal has a strong presence and governs with semi-autonomy), the Jagged Eye maintains a number of secret camps linked to mountain villages by underground passageways. Yet slowly and inexorably the Jagged Eye is being hunted to extinction, as one by one their hidden caches and training camps are discovered.



Having recently ordered the execution of her father/great uncle, the new governess Keyzha Zhal--a young full-blooded (if highly inbred) orc--has been ruthlessly pursuing agents and sympathisers of the Jagged Eye, destroying whole villages if necessary. At her disposal are a growing force of locally conscripted soldiers, a handful of local huntsmen who have been threatened into serving as guides on the mountain trails, a half-insane elf-thrall, and a gnomish necromancer. Leaving nothing to chance, Keyzha Zhal also has goaded warbands of goblin mercenaries to pursue the hunt from their tribal lands on the far side of the peaks.



Note to Mouseferatu and the group:  I’ll offer to make maps of Eyros, as the world gets more detailed. ;-) 




ironregime


----------



## Mouseferatu

ironregime said:
			
		

> Note to Mouseferatu and the group:  I’ll offer to make maps of Eyros, as the world gets more detailed. ;-)
> 
> ironregime




You do that, and I'll definitely forgive you the extra-long contribution.


----------



## jayaint

There are rumors of relic-hunters returning in weakened and ragged state, scared witless from some cave  or temple far up the river Kohoal called the Mindful Halls. Apparently the Jagged Eye has found some ancient Psionic artifacts there but not without a heavy cost of man power and gold.


----------



## Mouseferatu

ironregime said:
			
		

> (Okay, this is a tad more than sentence. I’ll make my next post shorter, I promise.)
> 
> 
> From its delta 80 miles west of Mt. Xark, the great river Kohoal winds far to the northeast, its headwaters springing from among the sharp crags of the Valdweyn Peaks. Here, in the far-flung province of Zhalccu (where House Zhal has a strong presence and governs with semi-autonomy), the Jagged Eye maintains a number of secret camps linked to mountain villages by underground passageways. Yet slowly and inexorably the Jagged Eye is being hunted to extinction, as one by one their hidden caches and training camps are discovered.




The kingdom of Ghalfaen is a small coastal nation, and was a traditional enemy of Eyros until the Sovereign Dominion grew so large, Ghalfaen couldn't possibly compete. It is now very nearly a protectorate, and its king a semi-puppet of the Orc-Blooded, allowed to rule only so long as he cooperates with Eyros. Secretly, however, he and his court have licensed the halfling privateers to prey on Eyros ships in Ghalfaen territorial waters.


----------



## Tonguez

Herald of Eyros said:
			
		

> I would like to point out that Tonguez established in the second post that Eyros has "mild winters". While this doesn't preclude somewhat harsher ones, lava pools seem a tad unnecessary to survive.




I agree hence 


> the six families of the 'Pillars' *are said * to return to the heart of the volcano itself into chambers heated by lava pools and geothermal steam.




Its a rumour perhaps linked to the mystery cult and not necessarily true


----------



## Phineas Crow

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> The kingdom of Ghalfaen is a small coastal nation, and was a traditional enemy of Eyros until the Sovereign Dominion grew so large, Ghalfaen couldn't possibly compete. It is now very nearly a protectorate, and its king a semi-puppet of the Orc-Blooded, allowed to rule only so long as he cooperates with Eyros. Secretly, however, he and his court have licensed the halfling privateers to prey on Eyros ships in Ghalfaen territorial waters.




Much of the land that makes up present-day Eyros was once, thousands of years ago, an elven province. From the northern highlands an invading army of orc and human tribes marched through the fertile elven steppes where they sacked and destroyed the splendid elven cities. Eventually the conquering army reached the base of Mt. Xark where they declared total victory over the elves and founded the city of Eyrdeyn to be their capitol over their newly conquered lands.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> Much of the land that makes up present-day Eyros was once, thousands of years ago, an elven province. From the northern highlands an invading army of orc and human tribes marched through the fertile elven steppes where they sacked and destroyed the splendid elven cities. Eventually the conquering army reached the base of Mt. Xark where they declared total victory over the elves and founded the city of Eyrdeyn to be their capitol over their newly conquered lands.



 In one of the few extant woodland areas of Eyros, a relatively malign, bestial reptile cult has been growing among the local elves.  Worship of a half-fiend tyrannosaurus named Vildaxaranthus has caused some of the elves to devolve, becoming brutish, larger, and strong, almost dire (effectively ogres with elven racial traits).  Scary stories are told to Eyrian children about the forest elves and these rumours are oft used as justification for the enslavement of the unrelated elven thralls.


----------



## Breakstone

Working off of this idea:



> The common folk make frequent, largely ceremonial blood sacrifice to the soil; the blood of thousands waits beneath the ground for the call of sorcery and ritual.




A tree known as Bloodwillow often grows from the blood-soaked soil. The large black fruit it grows is full of seeds- and absorbed blood. This fruit, known as Clot Apples (ew!) can be used to give power to necromantic rituals and spells. Entire secret valleys full of Bloodwillows are tended by the Praes Thanatos.


----------



## Tinner

Breakstone said:
			
		

> Working off of this idea:
> A tree known as Bloodwillow often grows from the blood-soaked soil. The large black fruit it grows is full of seeds- and absorbed blood. This fruit, known as Clot Apples (ew!) can be used to give power to necromantic rituals and spells. Entire secret valleys full of Bloodwillows are tended by the Praes Thanatos.




The noble half orcs are trained from birth in a special ritualized fighting style known as "The Claws of the Dragon." This fighting style specializes in the two-bladed sword, and uses many leaping attacks and charges. Each year a tournament is held for the the nation's youth to compete in this bloody martial art. While other races are permitted to enter the tournamet, few do, and everyone knows that even those that do are expected to purposefully lose to their orcblooded betters.


----------



## Doug McCrae

Ghalfaen is being ravaged by a purple worm of colossal size. A dissolute sorcerer named Herewald claims he can control it but he demands a terrible price.


----------



## Andor

The agents of the jagged eye have developed a psionic tattoo that allows the bearer to use an Alter Self effect at will. The agents of The Secret Blade, a sect of Soulblade assasins are commonly given these tattoos.

One such, a brilliant agent named Borak Foehammer, has infiltrated Keyzha Zhals forces and is steadily working his way up in rank.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Andor said:
			
		

> The agents of the jagged eye have developed a psionic tattoo that allows the bearer to use an Alter Self effect at will. The agents of The Secret Blade, a sect of Soulblade assasins are commonly given these tattoos.
> 
> One such, a brilliant agent named Borak Foehammer, has infiltrated Keyzha Zhals forces and is steadily working his way up in rank.





Horses are uncommon in Eyros and considered weak and useless by the Eyrian orcs. Instead Eyrians ride longstrider lizards (deinonychus, dinosaur) which have been domesticated for riding and for drawing carts. Warstrider lizards are longstriders which are ridden into battle. While longstriders and warstriders are identical only the fittest and most promising longstrider lizards become warstriders.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> Horses are uncommon in Eyros and considered weak and useless by the Eyrian orcs. Instead Eyrians ride longstrider lizards (deinonychus, dinosaur) which have been domesticated for riding and for drawing carts. Warstrider lizards are longstriders which are ridden into battle. While longstriders and warstriders are identical only the fittest and most promising longstrider lizards become warstriders.




House Vajar--which has held the throne more times than any other Orc-Blooded House, though they do not do so currently--hides a terrible, shameful secret. They are _not_ pure-blooded. They actually have a tiny bit of hobgoblin in their ancestry, though it is so far back that no trace of it is detectable. Anyone who learns this secret would hold great power over House Vajar... Until the Vajar enforcers and Masks found a means of silencing that individual for good. Even most of the Vajar themselves are ignorant of this fact; it is known only to the very highest-ranking and eldest members of the House, who are considering letting the secret die with them, rather than passing it on.


----------



## hero4hire

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> House Vajar--which has held the throne more times than any other Orc-Blooded House, though they do not do so currently--hides a terrible, shameful secret. They are _not_ pure-blooded. They actually have a tiny bit of hobgoblin in their ancestry, though it is so far back that no trace of it is detectable. Anyone who learns this secret would hold great power over House Vajar... Until the Vajar enforcers and Masks found a means of silencing that individual for good. Even most of the Vajar themselves are ignorant of this fact; it is known only to the very highest-ranking and eldest members of the House, who are considering letting the secret die with them, rather than passing it on.




A secret cabal of Half-Orc wizards known as the Animus, through generations of selective breeding and magical "guidance" has recently succeeded in producing two genetically superior racial offshoots. Orogs and the Sharakim. The latter can blend in effortlessly with thier progenitors undetected and the new generation is just coming to age. The Animus' are now setting into motion machinations to put the Sharakim in places of political power. Orogs are being kept more or less as "muscle" and are beginning to resent thier position. Few if any outside the Animus organization now of the existence of thier new "brothers".


----------



## Tonguez

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> House Vajar--which has held the throne more times than any other Orc-Blooded House, though they do not do so currently--hides a terrible, shameful secret. They are _not_ pure-blooded. They actually have a tiny bit of hobgoblin in their ancestry, though it is so far back that no trace of it is detectable. Anyone who learns this secret would hold great power over House Vajar... Until the Vajar enforcers and Masks found a means of silencing that individual for good. Even most of the Vajar themselves are ignorant of this fact; it is known only to the very highest-ranking and eldest members of the House, who are considering letting the secret die with them, rather than passing it on.




The Half-Elf Leader (King?) of Ghalfaen knows of this secret, it is the privateer Darrenback who has kept him from using the information for fear of the repercussions for Felra Raj-Tinar


----------



## Rystil Arden

Tonguez said:
			
		

> The Half-Elf Leader (King?) of Ghalfaen knows of this secret, it is the privateer Darrenback who has kept him from using the information for fear of the repercussions for Felra Raj-Tinar



 Sania is a bloodthirsty fiendish dryad necromancer who has sprung up as the spirit of an elder Bloodwillow in Praes Thanatos's secret orchard.  She is the source of Praes Thanatos's newest secret necromancy techniques, and she initiates the Patriae Sicarii, an all-male elder council of Praes Thanatos gnomes, in the darkest depths of necromancy...and perhaps other things as well.  As a result, a small but significant number of powerful female half-gnome/half-dryad necromancers is rising in the upcoming generation.  Will they become a threat to the Patriae Sicarii's hegemony?


----------



## Breakstone

First of all, I just wanted to say this is turning out really cool. I'd love to run a game in which the characters fight this secret cabal of necromancers (and their evil dryad ally), get to meet the roguish pirate Darrenback, and fight giant elf-ogres deep in the forest. Great job everybody!

By the way, I also wanted to note that the idea of "pure" half-orcs (that is, not quarter-orcs or eighth-orcs) being the only ones who can hold the throne is terrific. This means that princes and princesses won't be natural heirs anymore, which I think is a refreshingly neat idea.



Okay, enough praising. Now for my contribution:



> Ghalfaen is being ravaged by a purple worm of colossal size. A dissolute sorcerer named Herewald claims he can control it but he demands a terrible price.




Ever since the Jagged Eye made the discovery at Mindful Halls, gargauntan insects and worms have been spotted around the Dominion of Eryos. How Herewald gained control of one of these terrible beasts is a mystery yet to be explained.


----------



## Tinner

Breakstone said:
			
		

> Ever since the Jagged Eye made the discovery at Mindful Halls, gargauntan insects and worms have been spotted around the Dominion of Eryos. How Herewald gained control of one of these terrible beasts is a mystery yet to be explained.




Dragon Cult prophecies often speak of a promised High Holy One who will come to save the empire in it's time of greatest need. This promised champion is said to combine all the finest qualities of the noble half-orc as well as the power of the ancient dragons (half-dragon). Occaisonally a half-orc child will be born with what appears to be scales, or the slitted eyes of a reptile. These children are taken and raised by the reptile cult, and while they have all shown remarkable aptitude for arcane magic (sorceror), none of them has yet proven to be the High Holy One. Of course it must be said that the empire has yet to face its time of greatest need ...


----------



## Doug McCrae

In the last few decades a rival to Eyros has arisen in the south - the elven-dominated empire of Nistadeen. Nistadeen is a great mercantile and sea power, aggressively expansionist. Its main religion is the church of Corythos, the sun god. A faction within the church, the Cult of the Second Sun, seeks to survive the coming ice age by channelling power from the positive energy plane to create another sun.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Some may think this over complication, but I like giving regions unique currency instead of the tired old cp/sp/gp/pp assortment.

Currency of Eyros

Carca (carcas): A small rectangular iron coin which is used instead of copper. 1 carca weighs 4.5 grams and 100 carcas weighs 1 pound.

Sepus (sepii): A large silver coin usually stamped with the ruling family’s symbol on one side and an image of Mt. Xark and the City of Eyrdeyn on the back. 1 Sepus weighs 8.5 grams and 50 sepii weighs 1 pound.

Zoth (zothen): A small gold coin. In Eyros zothen are worth 1 gp, but outside of Eyros zothen are worth only 5 sp due to their small weight. 1 zoth weighs 4.5 grams and 100 zothen weighs 1 pound.

Thal (thals): paper currency. With a shortage of platinum Eyros uses paper currency in its place. While worth 1 pp in Eyros, thals are considered worthless everywhere else. 1 thal weighs 1 gram and 500 thals weighs 1 pound.

10 iron carcas = 1 silver sepus
10 silver sepii = 1 gold zoth
10 gold zothen = 1 paper thal


----------



## Capellan

While I wouldn't want to deal with the hassle of the different weights for coins, I love the idea of paper money -- it allows PCs to carry huge amounts of cash easily within Eyros, provided they accept that it is useless anywhere else 

As a suggestion, it might be a good idea to repost the compiled list of facts each time the thread hits a new page - that way it is always easy to check that you aren't contradicting anyone.

*New fact:*
Some of the 'unsuccessful' true half-orc candidates have fled into the wilderness regions of Eyros, where they have established a crude, barbarian society of their own.    They claim that the only 'true' half-orcs are those bred from two half-orcs, and are becoming both an irritant and an embarrassment to the noble houses of Eyros as their numbers slowly rise.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Capellan said:
			
		

> While I wouldn't want to deal with the hassle of the different weights for coins, I love the idea of paper money -- it allows PCs to carry huge amounts of cash easily within Eyros, provided they accept that it is useless anywhere else




I changed the carca to the same weight as the zoth, that should make it somewhat easier to deal with.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Hey, guys. Don't have time right now, but I'll compile a new "our story so far" list this evening or tomorrow.

In the meantime, my next contribution. It's a little longer than I'd prefer, but it's all basically one thought. 

For all races in Eyros except the half-orcs, a five-year tour of military service is compulsory upon reaching adulthood. However, this term of service can be waived by the Emeror, a senator, or a local governor, _if_ the individual can prove that he is contributing to society's well-being in some other way. Thus, most people try to be among the best at whatever it is they do--craftsmen, trader, magic, whatever--to avoid conscription. The exception to this rule are the dwarves, who are generally considered insufficiently trustworthy to serve on the battlefield. Among the Orc-Blooded themselves, those who do not choose to serve are looked down upon, though they are not forced to do so. And as most Orc-Blooded _begin_ their military careers as officers, most of them are happy to serve.


----------



## Andor

Eyros has not be a successful sea power to date, but the Preas Thanatos are trying to change that. They have been experimenting in secret with galleys rowed by crews of skeletons and they are almost ready to begin sea trials. This would be disatrous for the halflings but only a lone spy knows...


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

Although it is a relatively small faith, the Childen of the Dawn have a great deal of influece due to it's popularity among the merchant class and the human-blood House of Kiron. The Dawnist dispise the Elves of Nistadeen as both mercantile competitors and infidels. They consider the debasement of the symbol of the Dawn into a creature created in the elves own image, the "god" Corythos, a blasphemy of the highest order. House Kiron has made it known that they will only support half-orc applicants to the throne who pledge to destroy Nistadeen and wipe out the Corythian heresy.


----------



## Undead Lincoln

150 years ago there was a war of anihilation between Orcs and Humans.  A huge proportion of both populations were killed.  A truce was brokered by Agathon of the Crimson robe.  As a half orc, he was the only one who could deal with both sides.  He became the first king.  Since then only half orcs can become king as to offend neither humans or orcs.

Edited for continuity.  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Undead Lincoln said:
			
		

> The reason that there is not royal dynasty is that half orcs are sterile.




Hey, Mr. Zombie President. 

I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to ask you to remove this last sentence, to match up with stuff already stated. Someone else already said that a population of barbarian half-orcs were breeding with each other, so I'm afraid they can't be sterile.

I really need to get another consolidated update post put together, don't I? This is, indeed, starting to get confusing.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Speaking stonechant, the orc name for the dwarven language, is a crime in Eyros punishable by removal of the speaker’s tongue.


----------



## Doug McCrae

Twiggly the Gnome said:
			
		

> They consider the debasement of the symbol of the Dawn into a creature created in the elves own image, the "god" Corythos, a blasphemy of the highest order.



I wasn't sure if the bit about no gods applied just to Eyros or to the whole world. If the latter then the religion could be changed to the worship of positive energy itself. Perhaps call them the Church of Light. That's more interesting anyway, I feel.

*New bit:* To the extreme north lies the frozen land of Kwlloch, a plateau surrounded by the vast peaks of the Salruhn range. Kwlloch is, and always has been, ruled by The Twelve. Little is known about this group but they are unlikely to be human, the land being predominantly inhabited by goblinoids and frost folk. Shapeshifters, such as lycanthropes and dopplegangers, are also relatively common. The Twelve's system of government seems to survive even the worst of the ice ages, perhaps because they are inured to any degree of cold. From time to time The Twelve send great beasts from their realm to raid the southern lands.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

Doug McCrae said:
			
		

> I wasn't sure if the bit about no gods applied just to Eyros or to the whole world. If the latter then the religion could be changed to the worship of positive energy itself. Perhaps call them the Church of Light. That's more interesting anyway, I feel.




No problem, I was just trying to reconcile the two ideas. Perhaps the Dawnist Church is the dominant religion in Nistadeen, with the Cult of the Second Sun being an offshoot. The religion spread through interaction between merchants of the two nations, leading to the conversion of House Kiron, who now seek an alliance between Eyros and Nistadeen. 

That turns my last post completely on it's head, but that's cool.


----------



## Andor

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> Much of the land that makes up present-day Eyros was once, thousands of years ago, an elven province. From the northern highlands an invading army of orc and human tribes marched through the fertile elven steppes where they sacked and destroyed the splendid elven cities. Eventually the conquering army reached the base of Mt. Xark where they declared total victory over the elves and founded the city of Eyrdeyn to be their capitol over their newly conquered lands.






			
				Undead Lincon said:
			
		

> 150 years ago there was a war of anihilation between Orcs and Humans. A huge proportion of both populations were killed. A truce was brokered by Agathon of the Crimson robe. As a half orc, he was the only one who could deal with both sides. He became the first king. Since then only half orcs can become king as to offend neither humans or orcs.




These two don't work together. Also most of the work to date has implied a civilization a lot more than 150 years old. Not that I want to step on anyone elses toes, but I don't think the latter idea works.

So as not to waste a post shooting someone else (sorry) Here's my bit:

The Draconic Legacy has an unbreakable tradition of Sanctuary. Anyone who ask for sanctuary at a temple must be granted it, and cannot be evicted unless they violate the hospitality of the cult.


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

*language*

> Speaking stonechant, the orc name for the 

> dwarven language, is a crime in Eyros 

> punishable by removal of the speaker’s tongue.



On the subject of languages…



Most people in the Sovereignty speak Vulgar Eyrosian, also known as Peasant Speech, the Common Tongue, or simply Eyrosian. This language combines the now-dead language of Ancient Vraylese (from which most human languages are derived) with a large infusion of orcish words. Meanwhile, legal documents are required to be written (and royal decrees spoken) in Noble Eyrosian, known to most commoners as Court Speech. This language has become softer and more refined than the tribal orcish tongues from which it is derived. 



The two dialects are closely related; native speakers of one can understand speech in the other 90% of the time. However, court documents written in Noble Eyrosian use the old orcish pictograms, very concise but challenging to learn.


ironregime
(ok so I lied about the length of my post... ;-)


----------



## VirgilCaine

> In one of the few extant woodland areas of Eyros, a relatively malign, bestial reptile cult has been growing among the local elves. Worship of a half-fiend tyrannosaurus named Vildaxaranthus has caused some of the elves to devolve, becoming brutish, larger, and strong, almost dire (effectively ogres with elven racial traits). Scary stories are told to Eyrian children about the forest elves and these rumours are oft used as justification for the enslavement of the unrelated elven thralls.




These Forest Elves have suffered no reduction in mental capacity from this "devolution", making them superior to elves as fighters. Who or what is responsible for the creation of this cult and how it will be used is unknown. Rumors suggest a dragon, allied with evil outsiders.


----------



## Undead Lincoln

Andor said:
			
		

> These two don't work together. Also most of the work to date has implied a civilization a lot more than 150 years old. Not that I want to step on anyone elses toes, but I don't think the latter idea works.
> 
> I don't think that they are in conflict.  Civil wars happen all of the time, and empires fragment and reform.  Look at the US in the real world.  The Civil War did not undo the political organization of the founding.


----------



## domino

Undead Lincoln said:
			
		

> Andor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that they are in conflict. Civil wars happen all of the time, and empires fragment and reform. Look at the US in the real world. The Civil War did not undo the political organization of the founding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't a war of anhilliation, either.  Even that, the bloodiest war in US history only had a total 3-4% casualty rate.  And about half of that wasn't even deaths.
> 
> But, for my contribution.
> 
> To the South East exists a large sea.  So large, in fact, that it is seemingly endless.  Despite numerous attempts to sail to the end, no ships have returned with tales of land or any sort of end.  Indeed, no ships that have returned ever sailed further than a weeks voyage away from the mainland.
> 
> There are ancient tales of monsters in the depths, but none have ever been seen.  At least, by those who have lived to tell the tale.
Click to expand...


----------



## Goblyn

*Cool.*



			
				VirgilCaine said:
			
		

> These Forest Elves have suffered no reduction in mental capacity from this "devolution", making them superior to elves as fighters. Who or what is responsible for the creation of this cult and how it will be used is unknown. Rumors suggest a dragon, allied with evil outsiders.




Far below the main city of Eyros grows an enormous hatred in the form of a subterranean Assassin vine. Every year it grows larger, up through the ruins created by each rebuilding of Eyrdeyn.

Mouseferatu wins the "Most bestest thread idea in da woild" prize.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Far below the main city of Eyros grows an enormous hatred in the form of a subterranean Assassin vine. Every year it grows larger, up through the ruins created by each rebuilding of Eyrdeyn.
> 
> Mouseferatu wins the "Most bestest thread idea in da woild" prize.





To the south of Eyros is the coastal Draakmar Fens, a dismal place of dense, tangling vegetation and deep saltwater marshes.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Andor said:
			
		

> These two don't work together. Also most of the work to date has implied a civilization a lot more than 150 years old. Not that I want to step on anyone elses toes, but I don't think the latter idea works.






			
				Undead Lincoln said:
			
		

> Andor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two don't work together. Also most of the work to date has implied a civilization a lot more than 150 years old. Not that I want to step on anyone elses toes, but I don't think the latter idea works.
> 
> I don't think that they are in conflict.  Civil wars happen all of the time, and empires fragment and reform.  Look at the US in the real world.  The Civil War did not undo the political organization of the founding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let me suggest this. I see no reason to nix Lincoln's idea--it's a solid basis for the current custom of half-orc-only rulers, even if people may have forgotten the reason for it. But I can also see why some people feel it's too recent.
> 
> Lincoln, would you be cool if we kept this idea, but "officially" pushed it farther back in history? And Andor, would that solve your objection to it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Doug McCrae

To the northeast of Eyros lies the tiny nation of Saagersberg. It is ruled by the solar, Conquers Twice, who is worshipped as a god.


----------



## Andor

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Undead Lincoln said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln, would you be cool if we kept this idea, but "officially" pushed it farther back in history? And Andor, would that solve your objection to it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's not like I have any right to squish anyone elses idea. I was just pointing out that it seemed inconsistant. Although it could probably be kicked around to fit both ideas.
> 
> Frex: The Kings used to be pure blooded members of the 6 pillars following the ancient conquest, with each King choosing a succesor from another House in a Fixed sequence. 150 (or whatever) years ago the Kings and his chosen succesor were killed by a dwarven assasin (The source of the current hatred of dwarves). The succession split along racial lines and a fierce civil war ensued. The war ended in horror when one of the six pillars was obliterated to a man. A great moot was held to pick a new King and that's when the Half-Orc King tradition originated. Also at the moot an obscure cadet branch of the lost familly was elevated to status as one of the 6 pillars to maintain the racial balance.
> 
> Just my 2¢
Click to expand...


----------



## Mouseferatu

Okay, new update. Everyone, tell me if you're okay with the way I've reconciled a few of the differences that have come up. If you're not, feel free to pipe up, and I'll see what I can do. 

*Our Setting So Far, Second Update:*

The Sovereign Dominion of Eyros.



> _*Politics and culture:*_
> 
> Half-orcs make up the ruling class of Eyros, and the most high born can trace their ancestry back through several generations of orcish forebears. It has a long tradition of senatorial governance, with occassional periods of despotic autocracy when a particular family or individual gains dominance. Some of the 'unsuccessful' true half-orc candidates have fled into the wilderness regions of Eyros, where they have established a crude, barbarian society of their own. They claim that the only 'true' half-orcs are those bred from two half-orcs, and are becoming both an irritant and an embarrassment to the noble houses of Eyros as their numbers slowly rise.
> 
> Eyros is a militant society: the half-orcs in power fear it is one in decline, for they are not the iron warriors their forefathers were. The armies of Eyros tend to favor cavalry and ranged combat due to the potential large battlefields, and need for distance from plainsfires. For all races in Eyros except the half-orcs, a five-year tour of military service is compulsory upon reaching adulthood. However, this term of service can be waived by the Emeror, a senator, or a local governor, if the individual can prove that he is contributing to society's well-being in some other way. Thus, most people try to be among the best at whatever it is they do--craftsmen, trader, magic, whatever--to avoid conscription. The exception to this rule are the dwarves, who are generally considered insufficiently trustworthy to serve on the battlefield. Among the Orc-Blooded themselves, those who do not choose to serve are looked down upon, though they are not forced to do so. And as most Orc-Blooded begin their military careers as officers, most of them are happy to serve.
> 
> Because only a TRUE first-generation half-orc may ascend the Thone, the Noble families are very strict about the purity of their House lineages. There are 6 of these families, known collectively as "The Pillars". Three are Human, and Three are Orcish. The greatest political wrangling consists of arranging marriages between Orc and Human children, striving for that one first-generation child that will next take the throne. Needless to say, those half-orc noble childern that don't make the throne find themselves very,very expendable.
> 
> Eyros has very "Roman-esque" feel, Style of dress, and architecture. People favor togas, buildings have Big Columns..Large, beautiful statues of the Gods/Kings.
> 
> As is to be expected from a culture dominated by Half-Orcs, fashion throughout the realm takes it's cue from the nobles. Royal clothes are dyed red with the blood of a ritually slaughtered sacred lizard. Only one of these beasts may be sacrificed in this manner each year, making red garments both highly desireable, as well as incredibly expensive.
> 
> Additionally the green tint of a half orcs skin is seen as a sign of virility and nobility. As such there is great demand for skin dyes and cosmetics to enhance the greenish tint of the skin. Surprisingly, many of the other races have also taken to using these green cosmetics. Since Copper is the necessary ingredient for these cosmetics, it is never used as currency, and it's value has been steadily increasing throughout the realm.
> 
> The noble half orcs are trained from birth in a special ritualized fighting style known as "The Claws of the Dragon." This fighting style specializes in the two-bladed sword, and uses many leaping attacks and charges. Each year a tournament is held for the the nation's youth to compete in this bloody martial art. While other races are permitted to enter the tournamet, few do, and everyone knows that even those that do are expected to purposefully lose to their orcblooded betters.
> 
> Horses are uncommon in Eyros and considered weak and useless by the Eyrian orcs. Instead Eyrians ride longstrider lizards (deinonychus, dinosaur) which have been domesticated for riding and for drawing carts. Warstrider lizards are longstriders which are ridden into battle. While longstriders and warstriders are identical only the fittest and most promising longstrider lizards become warstriders.
> 
> Lamb is the predominant food source. Most peasants are shepherd/farmers, who save the fattest and juiciest lamb of the year as an offering for the sacred lizards at the local temples.
> 
> 
> Most people in the Sovereignty speak Vulgar Eyrosian, also known as Peasant Speech, the Common Tongue, or simply Eyrosian. This language combines the now-dead language of Ancient Vraylese (from which most human languages are derived) with a large infusion of orcish words. Meanwhile, legal documents are required to be written (and royal decrees spoken) in Noble Eyrosian, known to most commoners as Court Speech. This language has become softer and more refined than the tribal orcish tongues from which it is derived. The two dialects are closely related; native speakers of one can understand speech in the other 90% of the time. However, court documents written in Noble Eyrosian use the old orcish pictograms, very concise but challenging to learn.
> 
> _*History:*_
> 
> The Kings used to be pure blooded members of the 6 pillars following the ancient conquest, with each King choosing a succesor from another House in a Fixed sequence. 350 years ago the Kings and his chosen succesor were killed by a dwarven assasin (The source of the current hatred of dwarves). The succession split along racial lines and a fierce civil war ensued, becoming a war of anihilation between Orcs and Humans. A huge proportion of both populations were killed. The war ended in horror when one of the six pillars was obliterated to a man, and a truce was brokered by Agathon of the Crimson Robe; as a half-orc, he was the only one who could deal with both sides. A great moot was held, and chose Agathon as the new king; it was this that began the tradition of half-orc rule. Also at the moot an obscure cadet branch of the lost familly was elevated to status as one of the 6 pillars to maintain the racial balance.
> 
> _*Currency of Eyros:*_
> 
> Carca (carcas): A small rectangular iron coin which is used instead of copper. 1 carca weighs 4.5 grams and 100 carcas weighs 1 pound.
> 
> Sepus (sepii): A large silver coin usually stamped with the ruling family’s symbol on one side and an image of Mt. Xark and the City of Eyrdeyn on the back. 1 Sepus weighs 8.5 grams and 50 sepii weighs 1 pound.
> 
> Zoth (zothen): A small gold coin. In Eyros zothen are worth 1 gp, but outside of Eyros zothen are worth only 5 sp due to their small weight. 1 zoth weighs 4.5 grams and 100 zothen weighs 1 pound.
> 
> Thal (thals): paper currency. With a shortage of platinum Eyros uses paper currency in its place. While worth 1 pp in Eyros, thals are considered worthless everywhere else. 1 thal weighs 1 gram and 500 thals weighs 1 pound.
> 
> 10 iron carcas = 1 silver sepus
> 10 silver sepii = 1 gold zoth
> 10 gold zothen = 1 paper thal
> 
> _*Religion:*_
> 
> Few of the religions recognize "gods" per se; the divine takes other forms.
> 
> The dominant and oldest religion has grown up around the worship of the reptiles which are common in the area. Called the Draconic Legacy, it reveres saurians of all types and the dragons of legend in particular. Dragons, though they feature prominently in fairy tales and children's bedtime stories, are suspicously absent from modern history. Locals believe that the large reptiles that roam the nearby wilderness are somehow linked to these dragons, which in turn represented divine forces. This is why the dominant religion focuses on reptiles.
> 
> Draconic Legacy prophecies often speak of a promised High Holy One who will come to save the empire in it's time of greatest need. This promised champion is said to combine all the finest qualities of the noble half-orc as well as the power of the ancient dragons (half-dragon). Occaisonally a half-orc child will be born with what appears to be scales, or the slitted eyes of a reptile. These children are taken and raised by the reptile cult, and while they have all shown remarkable aptitude for arcane magic (sorceror), none of them has yet proven to be the High Holy One. Of course it must be said that the empire has yet to face its time of greatest need ...
> 
> The Draconic Legacy has an unbreakable tradition of Sanctuary. Anyone who ask for sanctuary at a temple must be granted it, and cannot be evicted unless they violate the hospitality of the cult.
> 
> Other religions include: An elemental fire cult called the Crucible, which is responsible for preserving the purity of royal lineage.
> 
> A relatively new dualistic religion called the Children of Dawn, who seek to usher the world out of what they see a the current age of darkness and into a new golden age. They see those opposed to their goals as agents of Twilight. Although it is a relatively small faith, the Childen of the Dawn have a great deal of influece due to its popularity among the merchant class and the human-blood House of Kiron. The Dawnist dispise the Elves of Nistadeen as both mercantile competitors and infidels. They consider the debasement of the symbol of the Dawn into a creature created in the elves own image, the "god" Corythos, a blasphemy of the highest order. House Kiron has made it known that they will only support half-orc applicants to the throne who pledge to destroy Nistadeen and wipe out the Corythian heresy.
> 
> A belief in the power of the Sea itself, practiced almost exclusively by halflings.
> 
> The common folk make frequent, largely ceremonial blood sacrifice to the soil; the blood of thousands waits beneath the ground for the call of sorcery and ritual. A tree known as Bloodwillow often grows from the blood-soaked soil. The large black fruit it grows is full of seeds and absorbed blood. This fruit, known as Clot Apples (ew!) can be used to give power to necromantic rituals and spells. Entire secret valleys full of Bloodwillows are tended by the Praes Thanatos.
> 
> Each family of the ruling class also has a family god, usually a legendary ancestor, that only they worship. This god is given small offerings, usually of food or incense, at the last meal of the day and are also honored at a yearly festival, during which the idols are clothed and bejewelled in a lavish style. Families compete to have the most beautifully, and expensively, dressed idol and show them off in grand parade. It is a great disgrace and bad luck for a family to lose the idol, to have their idol destroyed or to be unable to honor it with appropriate gifts.
> 
> _*Other races:*_
> 
> The Orc-Blooded royal and noble families keep a population of elven slaves, trained from birth to be completely loyal and to practice arcane magics. They are used to make up for the fact that the Orc-Blooded themselves don't make the best arcane casters. Free elves (and other non-orc races) refer to these slave/wizard elves as "Masks," in reference to the fact that there's always an Orc-Blood "behind" them.
> 
> Dwarves, an outlawed race, seem to be the dominate race in the Jagged Eye (see below). Speaking stonechant, the orc name for the dwarven language, is a crime in Eyros punishable by removal of the speaker’s tongue.
> 
> Government hegemony is enforced by a cadre of gnomish necromancers known as Praes Thanatos. Insurgent groups such as the Jagged Eye, and sympathisers, are suppressed by summoning small armies of undead from the ambient corpses due to sacrifical rituals. As such, dwarves and gnomes tend not to get along, as many dwarves have friends or relatives who have been pacificed by Praes Thanatos.
> 
> Halflings have escaped the Dominion of Eyros by turning to the sea- they now have gargantuan floating colonies of latched-together ships, rafts, and boats that drift with the currents. Piracy has become the backbone of halfling society, without the plunder obtained from raids along the coastlines of Eyros the halflings in their cities of floating flotsam could not survive. The most notorious of the halfling pirate gangs is the Bloodsong Buccaneers, led by the pirate-bard Captain Darrenback.
> 
> Warlike goblinoid clans make frequent raids into Eryos' northern territory.
> 
> _*Climate and geography:*_
> 
> The climate is that of the chaparral (Mediterranean climate zones) and is characterised by
> mild winters, and hot dry summers. Topography includes flat plains, rocky hills and mountain slopes scrubland predominates although larger woodland areas do exist. Fires occur frequently in the grasslands and scrub.
> 
> The planet of Eyros circles a blue sun in a slightly erratic and ellipical orbit both winters and summers vary greatly from year to year (some winters are mild while others nearly snuff the life from the land). The sun appears about 75% of the size of Sol and a year is significantly longer than an Earth year. (*Mouseferatu's edit, to reconcile these two facts:* While these long winters don't hit Eyros that hard, as per Tonguez's post, which came first, it does impact the climate of the world as a whole, often resulting in shortages and famine in Eyros because it has fewer trading partners.)
> 
> The kingdom’s capital is the great city of Eyrdeyn (often colloquially referred to as the First City), a sprawling metropolis built upon the slopes of Mt. Xark, upon which the largest of the Grand Monarch’s fortress-palaces stands. The capital is well over three thousand years old making it the oldest settlement in Eyros still in use. Due to its long history and the general instability of Mt. Xark the city of Eyrdeyn has been destroyed and rebuilt numerous times, each time the city is rebuilt on the ruins of the previous city. This has created a vast underground labyrinth of ruins beneath the city, layers upon layers of ancient ruins stacked on top of each other.
> 
> Much of the land that makes up present-day Eyros was once, thousands of years ago, an elven province. From the northern highlands an invading army of orc and human tribes marched through the fertile elven steppes where they sacked and destroyed the splendid elven cities. Eventually the conquering army reached the base of Mt. Xark where they declared total victory over the elves and founded the city of Eyrdeyn to be their capitol over their newly conquered lands.
> 
> Mt Xarx is a volcano and the surrounding area famed for its hot springs and spas. A tourist trade is in place serving those who seek the restorative mineral waters. The highest pool on Mt Xarx is the Royal Pool and the exclusive property of the Palace. The inner chambers chambers are kept by the Priests of the Fire Cult, a royal mystery cult.
> 
> The delta of the great river Kohoal is home to a race of Lizardmen regarded as semi-divine. These lizardmen called the Kohl'Tass, are autonomous and are the heart of the druidic tradition in Eyros. It is considered a great honor amoung the druids to train with the Kohl'Tass. Several rare plants in the delta are valuable components for magic item creation and poachers are a constant problem.
> 
> From its delta 80 miles west of Mt. Xark, the great river Kohoal winds far to the northeast, its headwaters springing from among the sharp crags of the Valdweyn Peaks. Here, in the far-flung province of Zhalccu (where House Zhal has a strong presence and governs with semi-autonomy), the Jagged Eye maintains a number of secret camps linked to mountain villages by underground passageways.
> 
> To the northeast of Eyros lies the tiny nation of Saagersberg. It is ruled by the solar, Conquers Twice, who is worshipped as a god.
> 
> To the extreme north lies the frozen land of Kwlloch, a plateau surrounded by the vast peaks of the Salruhn range. Kwlloch is, and always has been, ruled by The Twelve. Little is known about this group but they are unlikely to be human, the land being predominantly inhabited by goblinoids and frost folk. Shapeshifters, such as lycanthropes and dopplegangers, are also relatively common. The Twelve's system of government seems to survive even the worst of the ice ages, perhaps because they are inured to any degree of cold. From time to time The Twelve send great beasts from their realm to raid the southern lands.
> 
> To the South East exists a large sea. So large, in fact, that it is seemingly endless. Despite numerous attempts to sail to the end, no ships have returned with tales of land or any sort of end. Indeed, no ships that have returned ever sailed further than a weeks voyage away from the mainland. There are ancient tales of monsters in the depths, but none have ever been seen. At least, by those who have lived to tell the tale.
> 
> The kingdom of Ghalfaen is a small coastal nation (on the coast of the above-mentioned sea), and was a traditional enemy of Eyros until the Sovereign Dominion grew so large, Ghalfaen couldn't possibly compete. It is now very nearly a protectorate, and its king a semi-puppet of the Orc-Blooded, allowed to rule only so long as he cooperates with Eyros. Secretly, however, he and his court have licensed the halfling privateers to prey on Eyros ships in Ghalfaen territorial waters.
> 
> In the last few decades a rival to Eyros has arisen in the south (bordering on Ghalfaen as well) - the elven-dominated empire of Nistadeen. Nistadeen is a great mercantile and sea power, aggressively expansionist. Its main religion is the church of Corythos, the sun god. A faction within the church, the Cult of the Second Sun, seeks to survive the coming ice age by channelling power from the positive energy plane to create another sun.
> 
> To the south of Eyros is the coastal Draakmar Fens, a dismal place of dense, tangling vegetation and deep saltwater marshes. (This marsh likely along portions of the sea coast, and along Nistadeen as well.)
> 
> _*Plot points:*_
> 
> A secret society of psionicists, known as the Jagged Eye, seek to overthrow the government. The underground trade in narcotics, which are often purchased by dilettante nobles, is secretly funded by the Jagged Eye.
> 
> The laurel wreath, A kind of vegetable tiara, is woven from the leaves and young branches of the laurel, Laurus psionicus, this shrub or small tree common in forest communities throughout the region. It is known by Herbalists to have anti-psionic properties. Used as a Laurel Crown (favored by nobility) it protect the wearer from Mental Intrusion. Brewed just right by a skilled hand, it also becomes a toxic substance when it is ingested by anyone with Psionic abilities.
> 
> Felra Raj-Tinar (the dashed name indicates her connection to both her orc and human House lineages) is an intelligent and well-liked young half orc who is expected by many to take the throne when the aging ruler abdicates (half-orcs have such a low life-expectancy...) Little does anyone suspect that Felra is secretly involved in a forbidden love affair with the notorious pirate captain Darrenback!
> 
> House Vajar--which has held the throne more times than any other Orc-Blooded House, though they do not do so currently--hides a terrible, shameful secret. They are not pure-blooded. They actually have a tiny bit of hobgoblin in their ancestry, though it is so far back that no trace of it is detectable. Anyone who learns this secret would hold great power over House Vajar... Until the Vajar enforcers and Masks found a means of silencing that individual for good. Even most of the Vajar themselves are ignorant of this fact; it is known only to the very highest-ranking and eldest members of the House, who are considering letting the secret die with them, rather than passing it on. The Half-Elf Leader (King?) of Ghalfaen knows of this secret, it is the privateer Darrenback who has kept him from using the information for fear of the repercussions for Felra Raj-Tinar.
> 
> A secret cabal of Half-Orc wizards known as the Animus, through generations of selective breeding and magical "guidance" has recently succeeded in producing two genetically superior racial offshoots. Orogs and the Sharakim. The latter can blend in effortlessly with thier progenitors undetected and the new generation is just coming to age. The Animus' are now setting into motion machinations to put the Sharakim in places of political power. Orogs are being kept more or less as "muscle" and are beginning to resent thier position. Few if any outside the Animus organization now of the existence of thier new "brothers".
> 
> Sania is a bloodthirsty fiendish dryad necromancer who has sprung up as the spirit of an elder Bloodwillow in Praes Thanatos's secret orchard. She is the source of Praes Thanatos's newest secret necromancy techniques, and she initiates the Patriae Sicarii, an all-male elder council of Praes Thanatos gnomes, in the darkest depths of necromancy...and perhaps other things as well. As a result, a small but significant number of powerful female half-gnome/half-dryad necromancers is rising in the upcoming generation. Will they become a threat to the Patriae Sicarii's hegemony?
> 
> Far below the main city of Eyros grows an enormous hatred in the form of a subterranean Assassin vine. Every year it grows larger, up through the ruins created by each rebuilding of Eyrdeyn.
> 
> Slowly and inexorably the Jagged Eye of Zhalccu is being hunted to extinction, as one by one their hidden caches and training camps are discovered. Having recently ordered the execution of her father/great uncle, the new governess Keyzha Zhal--a young full-blooded (if highly inbred) orc--has been ruthlessly pursuing agents and sympathisers of the Jagged Eye, destroying whole villages if necessary. At her disposal are a growing force of locally conscripted soldiers, a handful of local huntsmen who have been threatened into serving as guides on the mountain trails, a half-insane elf-thrall, and a gnomish necromancer. Leaving nothing to chance, Keyzha Zhal also has goaded warbands of goblin mercenaries to pursue the hunt from their tribal lands on the far side of the peaks.
> 
> The agents of the jagged eye have developed a psionic tattoo that allows the bearer to use an Alter Self effect at will. The agents of The Secret Blade, a sect of Soulblade assasins are commonly given these tattoos. One such, a brilliant agent named Borak Foehammer, has infiltrated Keyzha Zhals forces and is steadily working his way up in rank.
> 
> There are rumors of relic-hunters returning in weakened and ragged state, scared witless from some cave or temple far up the river Kohoal called the Mindful Halls. Apparently the Jagged Eye has found some ancient Psionic artifacts there but not without a heavy cost of man power and gold.
> 
> In one of the few extant woodland areas of Eyros, a relatively malign, bestial reptile cult has been growing among the local elves. Worship of a half-fiend tyrannosaurus named Vildaxaranthus has caused some of the elves to devolve, becoming brutish, larger, and strong, almost dire (effectively ogres with elven racial traits). Scary stories are told to Eyrian children about the forest elves and these rumours are oft used as justification for the enslavement of the unrelated elven thralls. These Forest Elves have suffered no reduction in mental capacity from this "devolution", making them superior to elves as fighters. Who or what is responsible for the creation of this cult and how it will be used is unknown. Rumors suggest a dragon, allied with evil outsiders.
> 
> Ghalfaen is being ravaged by a purple worm of colossal size. A dissolute sorcerer named Herewald claims he can control it but he demands a terrible price.
> 
> Ever since the Jagged Eye made the discovery at Mindful Halls, gargauntan insects and worms have been spotted around the Dominion of Eryos. How Herewald gained control of one of these terrible beasts is a mystery yet to be explained.
> 
> Eyros has not been a successful sea power to date--perhaps the only arena in which they do not largely dominate the region--but the Preas Thanatos are trying to change that. They have been experimenting in secret with galleys rowed by crews of skeletons and they are almost ready to begin sea trials. This would be disatrous for the halflings but only a lone spy knows...


----------



## Jakar

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Far below the main city of Eyros grows an enormous hatred in the form of a subterranean Assassin vine. Every year it grows larger, up through the ruins created by each rebuilding of Eyrdeyn.
> 
> Mouseferatu wins the "Most bestest thread idea in da woild" prize.




One of the latest trends in the city of Eyrdeyn is horticulture.  There has been much reclamation of land in the city for the growing of gardens etc, which has caused growing resentment from the lower classes of the city who tend to be the ones most affected by the reclamations.

The race is on by the more prominent families/companies/guilds etc to see who can coach one of the Kohl'Tass (the Lizard Men Druids from the delta of the Kohoal mentioned in post 44) out of the delta to help tend the new fashion.  No one has succeeded in doing this yet.


----------



## domino

Jakar said:
			
		

> One of the latest trends in the city of Eyrdeyn is horticulture. There has been much reclamation of land in the city for the growing of gardens etc, which has caused growing resentment from the lower classes of the city who tend to be the ones most affected by the reclamations.



Indeed, to save land, and also to keep the gardens close to their homes, the wealthiest of merchants and the ruling class have begun to build gardens on top of their roofs, for their private appreciation.  This also allows as much sunlight as possible to reach the plants.

Competition among certain circles has grown so fierce, that some people have taken to importing the richest, most fertile soil from several hundred miles away, and to sabotaging their neighbor's gardens.


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> Indeed, to save land, and also to keep the gardens close to their homes, the wealthiest of merchants and the ruling class have begun to build gardens on top of their roofs, for their private appreciation. This also allows as much sunlight as possible to reach the plants.
> 
> Competition among certain circles has grown so fierce, that some people have taken to importing the richest, most fertile soil from several hundred miles away, and to sabotaging their neighbor's gardens.



The Children of the Dawn have a secret agenda to free the elven Masks from their orc-blooded masters. The Children of the Dawn were founded by a stunningly beautiful half-elf woman named Saint Lasair, who is actually a succubus paladin of freedom named Temera, who was redeemed by an experience of true love for an Eyrian mortal (her Energy Drain kiss has been replaced with a Heroism effect).  Some branches of the church have taken a more fanatic outlook thanks to the charismatic leadership of her son Lusarum, who preaches intolerance to the elves of Nistadeen despite his mother's disapproval. Some claim that they have seen Lusarum entering the forest of Vildaxaranthus from time to time and exiting unharmed. Is it possible that these two half-fiends have formed an unholy alliance that will corrupt the noble intentions of the Children of the Dawn?


----------



## ajanders

domino said:
			
		

> Competition among certain circles has grown so fierce, that some people have taken to importing the richest, most fertile soil from several hundred miles away, and to sabotaging their neighbor's gardens.




Moskk Greddark, cell captain of the Jagged Eye, psion, and gardener just discovered the assassin vine below the city.  Now if he can just get his powers to work on plants, the noble half orcs will have all the plant they can handle.

Or he could find a druid...


----------



## Phineas Crow

ajanders said:
			
		

> Moskk Greddark, cell captain of the Jagged Eye, psion, and gardener just discovered the assassin vine below the city.  Now if he can just get his powers to work on plants, the noble half orcs will have all the plant they can handle.
> 
> Or he could find a druid...





Located on the great river Kohoal is Mhur, the City of Iron, a bleak city covered in soot and smoke from numerous blazing smelters and forges. Mhur is the industrial heart of Eyros and from its docks flow heavy barges laden down with iron and weapons, delivering their valuable cargo throughout the region.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Its not my turn yet, but I have a few suggestions:  A lot of people are naming Pillars (the 6 main houses of Eyros, for those who, like me, can't keep all the terminology straight), which is great until we run out (there are only 6), at which point we might not notice and a lot of shuffling will be in order once we discover that we have seven Pillars.  We may want to create a brief index of all the Pillars created so far (which could provide a springboard for eager contributors to describe the quirks of each of our extant Pillars).  Also, nomenclature for several terms could be called out so they remain standardised.  For instance, we now know that Eyrian is the adjective for someone from Eyros, whereas Eyrosian is the language name (kinda like Arab and Arabic from the real world).  Finally, we know that Felra Raj-Tinar is adversely affected by house Vajar's shame, so she more-or-less must be a member, and when combined with the fact that Felra's compound last name implies house membership, we need to create some kind of rule like "take the last three letters of your orc house spelled backwards to determine what comes before the dash" in order to explain this.  

Since I don't want to just post in and be an curmudgeon, I'll extend my kudos to Mouseferatu for such a great idea.  Its given me so many interesting ideas that I only wish that my sleep patterns were more in keeping with the rest of the posters here so that I could post more times, rather than waking up and noticing that 26 people posted since I fell asleep ^^


----------



## Jakar

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> Located on the great river Kohoal is Mhur, the City of Iron, a bleak city covered in soot and smoke from numerous blazing smelters and forges. Mhur is the industrial heart of Eyros and from its docks flow heavy barges laden down with iron and weapons, delivering their valuable cargo throughout the region.




I am sort of making a very bad mud map of this place.  Would you think it would be a good idea to have Mhur to the north of Eyrdeyn near the Valdwey Peaks so it could use the mining resources of those mountains?  That would also make the Kohoal a really great river if it is large enough to take that kind of traffic all that way.

Oh, very good points as well Rystil.


----------



## domino

Jakar said:
			
		

> I am sort of making a very bad mud map of this place. Would you think it would be a good idea to have Mhur to the north of Eyrdeyn near the Valdwey Peaks so it could use the mining resources of those mountains?



On the topic of the river, I was thinking it could flow from the north, down to the south, emptying into the fens, which then empty into the great sea of mystery (or whatever).  A set up similar to the Mississippi emptying into the Bayous of Louisiana, and then those into the Gulf of Mexico.

If it's a major trade river, what they probably did was to stick the City of Iron about halfway between the mountains, for metal, and Eyrdeyn, which would be their major trade center.

But that's just me, I didn't think up either of the cities, and it's not my turn to contribute yet, anyways.


----------



## Jakar

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> Located on the great river Kohoal is Mhur, the City of Iron, a bleak city covered in soot and smoke from numerous blazing smelters and forges. Mhur is the industrial heart of Eyros and from its docks flow heavy barges laden down with iron and weapons, delivering their valuable cargo throughout the region.




The main food producing areas of Eyros are the broad plains to the west of Eyrdeyn.  These fields were made by cutting the bountiful forests that once stood there down many many generations ago.  The soils are now slowly being depleted which is leading to a decline in the amount of food that is being produced thus leading to problems for the 6 Pillars.

There has also been a number of years of drought which has also had an effect of the food production level.  To combat this, there is a plan being formulated to dig a grand cannel from the Kohoal River to supply water for irrigation to this region.  Dwarves are being rounded up to dig this cannel, although the Gnomes are pushing for their mindless undead to be used for the task as well.


----------



## Mouseferatu

As brilliantly suggested by Rystil...



> *The terminology of Eyros:*
> 
> Eyrian: Someone from Eyros.
> 
> Eyrosian: The "common tongue" of Eyros, also "Vulgar Eyrosian" or "Peasant Seech."
> 
> Noble Eyrosian: A formal dialect, also "Court Speech."
> 
> Pillars: The six primary families/Houses of Eyros. Half are human, and half are orc. Only half-orcs can hold the throne, so much of Eyros' politics involves deals and schemes between the Pillars. Obviously, the Pillars include half-orcs, as well as the appropriate parent race. Two of the Orc Pillars are House Zhal and House Vajar. Two of the Human Pillars are House Kiron and House Malarn.




I'm sure there are other terms already presented that people feel should be called out. If so, please post them, and quote this post in the same message, so I know it's a terminology post, and not a new contribution. Don't do that if you're providing a new term, though; treat that as a normal contribution.


----------



## Phineas Crow

It's up to other contributors to develop Mhur and figure out where it goes, I created it because it was about time Eyros had more than one city.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Oh, and my next contribution:

The various Houses of Eyros (including the Six Pillars) are greatly extended families, and actually contain more than one family name within them. If someone wants to fully and formally identify themselves, they include personal name, family name, and House name. This procedure uses the Orc prefix "dal," which indicates "of." For instance, Felra Raj-Tinar would, in court, introduce herself as "Felra Raj-Tinar dal-Vajar."


----------



## domino

The House of Malarn, is considered to be the most progressive of the Pillars.  The leaders of the house occasionally go as far as to "adopt" notable or particularily worthy members of other races into the house, on an honorary basis.  Obviously, they are kept out of positions in line for ascendancy to the throne.  They are however, allowed to add the dal-Malarn suffix to their name.

Because of this, they are looked upon with suspicion by the more pure Pillars.  Even more so, since their house produces a higher percentage of officers in the Army and other military services (what military services are there, anyways?).  Are they positioning themselves for a move against the other pillars?


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I'm sure there are other terms already presented that people feel should be called out. If so, please post them, and quote this post in the same message, so I know it's a terminology post, and not a new contribution. Don't do that if you're providing a new term, though; treat that as a normal contribution.






> Pillars: The six primary Orc-Blooded families/Houses of Eyros. So far the Pillars include House Zhal and House Vajar.




Just a point for clarification. I thought the six Pillars were three Orc and three Human houses, that's why I specified House Kiron as human-blooded.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Twiggly the Gnome said:
			
		

> Just a point for clarification. I thought the six Pillars were three Orc and three Human houses, that's why I specified House Kiron as human-blooded.




You're right. My bad. I'll go fix it.


----------



## domino

p.s.  Malarn is a Human house.  Makes it even more suspicious, considering the general Orcish dominance, and all.


----------



## Mouseferatu

domino said:
			
		

> p.s.  Malarn is a Human house.  Makes it even more suspicious, considering the general Orcish dominance, and all.




Fixed.


----------



## domino

Thanks.


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> The House of Malarn, is considered to be the most progressive of the Pillars.  The leaders of the house occasionally go as far as to "adopt" notable or particularily worthy members of other races into the house, on an honorary basis.  Obviously, they are kept out of positions in line for ascendancy to the throne.  They are however, allowed to add the dal-Malarn suffix to their name.
> 
> Because of this, they are looked upon with suspicion by the more pure Pillars.  Even more so, since their house produces a higher percentage of officers in the Army and other military services (what military services are there, anyways?).  Are they positioning themselves for a move against the other pillars?



 Thanks for all the love guys, it makes me feel less incompetent at this than the general age-stereotypes would have me believe ^^.  Now on to my contribution (sorry for the length, but I think its interesting enough to warrant it):

There is a dark secret behind the short lifespans of the Eyrian monarchs:  Long ago when the cruel elven warlords ruled the land that is now called Eyros, their Valjin (necromancer-enchanters) created a powerful and insidious magic in their volcanic magic laboratory that allowed them to extend their already-lengthy lifespans at the expense of their orcish thralls, who were kept docile and servile while living shorter lives at the same time.  After the orc/human conquest, the ancient gnomish necromancer Thanatos and his apprentices struggled mightily to reverse-engineer the magic against the elves, but the best they could do was reverse the enchantment magic, as the lifespan portion seems to be based purely on an idiosyncracy of elven physiology.  Thanatos created an amythest crown that would need to be worn by one of orc blood that would allow control of the elves by the invaders at the expense of the wearer's lifeforce.  As a result, the invaders were able to create the Masks, a group of elves who are servile and childlike in their outlook, but able to live a very long time.  Because of this, there exist Masks like the famously powerful Alivia, a youthful and childlike elf who enjoys sweets but has actually been alive for the entire 3000 year history of humans and orcs in Eyrdeyn.  Only a few members of each house know this secret, and they must sometimes retreat to the volcano with the Patriae Sicarii to revitalise the crown, which has led to the rumours of a cushy hot-spring retreat.  The assassination leading to the civil war of 350 years ago (Known as the War of the Crumbled Pillar due to the annihilation of one of the pillars) was instigated by an orc Pillar that was upset by the fact that only orcs were victimised by this process.  Agathon's genius lay in choosing half-orcs to wear the crown, as well as initiating a tradition of abdication that allowed these half-orcs to remove the crown when they became enfeebled.


----------



## Rystil Arden

I also had another metathread idea: a parallel thread "Playing in Eyros" that would contain material useful for playing in this setting forbidden (with good reason) in this thread. This could range, based on contributor whims, from simple facts like "Eyrian gnomes get +1 to DCs of Necromancy rather than Illusion spells" to full stat-blocks for important NPCs like Captain Darrenback (or typical NPCs like "typical Praes Thanatos enforcer" or "typical Jagged Eye infiltrator").  If this new thread was created, the rules there would be a completely optional piecemeal supplement for a DM hoping to use the setting from this thread (so they could ignore them if what they see violates the spirit of their vision of Eyros, and use them if they want some interesting ideas for where to start on statting this up), and of course, I'm not going to start such a thread without hearing the OK here first.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I also had another metathread idea: a parallel thread "Playing in Eyros" that would contain material useful for playing in this setting forbidden (with good reason) in this thread. This could range, based on contributor whims, from simple facts like "Eyrian gnomes get +1 to DCs of Necromancy rather than Illusion spells" to full stat-blocks for important NPCs like Captain Darrenback (or typical NPCs like "typical Praes Thanatos enforcer" or "typical Jagged Eye infiltrator").  If this new thread was created, the rules there would be a completely optional piecemeal supplement for a DM hoping to use the setting from this thread (so they could ignore them if what they see violates the spirit of their vision of Eyros, and use them if they want some interesting ideas for where to start on statting this up), and of course, I'm not going to start such a thread without hearing the OK here first.




I would have no problem with you starting a thread like that. 

However, I think it needs to have one important caveat. The mechanics cannot change any of the _base core assumptions_, since we need a common ground for building _this_ thread.

Let me give an example of what I mean. Changing the gnomes to have +1 DC to Necromancy rather than Illusion isn't a major change. If someone wanted to completely rewrite the gnomes, however--altering their stat modifiers, swapping out all their racial abilities, etc.--that would throw off the base assumptions on which this thread is built.

Make sense?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I would have no problem with you starting a thread like that.
> 
> However, I think it needs to have one important caveat. The mechanics cannot change any of the _base core assumptions_, since we need a common ground for building _this_ thread.
> 
> Let me give an example of what I mean. Changing the gnomes to have +1 DC to Necromancy rather than Illusion isn't a major change. If someone wanted to completely rewrite the gnomes, however--altering their stat modifiers, swapping out all their racial abilities, etc.--that would throw off the base assumptions on which this thread is built.
> 
> Make sense?



 Absoutely, that goes without saying: the new thread reflects what we have seen in this thread rather than creating anything new.  I will be putting it in House Rules, so everyone feel free to come over and contribute.  As a side note:  We are now a hot thread!  Yay!


----------



## Andor

Ok, this can be dropped if it falls under the 'makes people uncomfortable' category, but it deserves some attention.

Due to the need for the noble families to both maintain pure human or orc lines and to produce half-blooded children they commonly practice polygamy.  Most commonly this is in the form of a noble married to another noble of an off-race house, and to another spouse of the same race, this second spouse is almost always (very strong custom) drawn from outside the noble families. (The practice of in race exogamy help avoid the dangers of inbreeding.) It is from these non-noble spouses that the pure familly lines continue. (Note that only noble to noble offspring use hyphenated names. 

There are also (rarer) quartet marriges composed of two noble spouses and two nonnoble spouses (Two orcs, two humans.) Such a quartet can obviously produce halforc children by the nonnoble parents, such children are considered noble but form the very lowest rank of nobility, equivilent to a squire or landless knight.

These marrige customs are one of the causes of the rumours amoung non Eyrosians of Eyrosian debauchery.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Besides the capital, Eyros has six major cities/towns. Each of these six cities is controlled by one of the 6 houses and are run much like independent city-states. One way to measure a house’s wealth and power is by how prosperous their city is, having a weak, faltering city is a severe humiliation for a house.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Andor said:
			
		

> Ok, this can be dropped if it falls under the 'makes people uncomfortable' category, but it deserves some attention.




Doesn't bother me, at least. And makes perfect sense.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Doesn't bother me, at least. And makes perfect sense.



 I agree, and I was going to propose something very similar somewhere along my queue of entries because I realised it was necessary, but it was low on my priorities and yours is more detailed and flavourful, Andor.  Nice work.


----------



## domino

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree, and I was going to propose something very similar somewhere along my queue of entries because I realised it was necessary, but it was low on my priorities and yours is more detailed and flavourful, Andor. Nice work.



While I'm waiting for more people to submit, so I can suggest more stuff, I'll just mention this as an aside.

That underground assassain vine that someone was contemplating bringing up.  Subterranian assassain vines look more like rock formations than plants.  Thus, you can't try to sneak shoots into gardens without doing some changing around.

Unless "more plant than they can handle" was just a general statement, and not a specific tactic.

Alternatively, people can say that it doesn't take much alteration, or is even an automatic change, when a vine comes above ground.  I leave that to someone else to decide and expand upon.


----------



## Jakar

Nothing to see here...move along.  Whoops.


----------



## ajanders

domino said:
			
		

> While I'm waiting for more people to submit, so I can suggest more stuff, I'll just mention this as an aside.
> 
> That underground assassain vine that someone was contemplating bringing up.  Subterranian assassain vines look more like rock formations than plants.  Thus, you can't try to sneak shoots into gardens without doing some changing around.
> 
> Unless "more plant than they can handle" was just a general statement, and not a specific tactic.
> 
> Alternatively, people can say that it doesn't take much alteration, or is even an automatic change, when a vine comes above ground.  I leave that to someone else to decide and expand upon.




A fair point...what I was trying to come up with was a way to awaken the thing and raise it in the finest dwarf traditions.  An assassin vine the size of a city shouldn't need to sneak.  That can't be done psionically, according to the SRD.  The Jagged Eye needs thus to either develop a feat that allows their powers to work on the assassin vine (so they can dominate or mind seed it) or get a druid to awaken it.


----------



## Fate Lawson

*Prophecy of the Seventh Pillar*

Shortly after the founding of Empire the Mask Jal-guin fell into a semi-catatonic state (in which she still survives to this day) and began spouting prophetic statements. The longest enduring of these is the Prophecy of the Seventh Pillar, and a whole Monastic Order developed around it. Most believed that the prophecy was fulfilled after the War of the Crumbled Pillar when the minor house of Taljik was elevated to replace the fallen House. In truth the Prophecy remains to be fulfilled, and as with all such prophecies has engendered a number of different sects that believe only they know the true meaning of the prophecy. The oldest of these are The Mothers of Truth, who are also the keepers of the lineage of all of the houses, and provide the midwives that must be present at the birth of any half-orc royal child.

Jal-qwuin still periodically arouses from her catatonia to spout off oracular statements. All of which are meticulously recorded for later study and interpretation.


----------



## Arkhandus

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> Besides the capital, Eyros has six major cities/towns. Each of these six cities is controlled by one of the 6 houses and are run much like independent city-states. One way to measure a house’s wealth and power is by how prosperous their city is, having a weak, faltering city is a severe humiliation for a house.




Cool beans, folks. :^D

For my contribution: Some members of the Crucible (the elemental fire cult) are trying to negotiate with the Kohl'Tass (semi-sacred lizardfolk druids) to invoke a minor eruption of Mt. Xark while controlling the ash and lava flow to direct it along the uninhabited, sheer, north side of the mountain/volcano.  Then they intend to use the combination of Crucible volcanic clerics and Kohl'Tass druids to hasten the lava's transformation into fertile volcanic soil, while also forming some of the lava into high, spiny rock walls around this newly-fertile area, creating a vast, many-terraced personal garden/farmland to support the 6 Pillars in Eyrdeyn against the building food shortages.

The Crucible intends not only to maintain the purity of the noble bloodlines, but their prosperity and power as well.  In the event of future food-riots amongst the lowborn in Eyrdeyn, the nobles can ration off some of their excess personal crops to the populace to make them complacent and ever-more dependent on the Pillars' control.

Of course, the tremors of the minor eruption may destroy the simple homes of some lowborn citizens and slaves, but the highborn live in sturdy, many-columned homes of stone.  And the minor eruption of Mt. Xark might have further consequences on other places/creatures of the mountain, particularly in the subterranean former incarnations of the city.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nothing to see here either...so...Come see what's going on in House Rules: Rules/Crunch of Eyros!  So far, we have rules for the slightly variant Eyrian gnome, favoured spellcasting classes of Eyros, balanced ECL 1/2 Kahl'Toss race, and Kahl'Toss Paragon levels!  Join in the discussion about the levels of Eyrian NPCs.


----------



## Jakar

Well, I should really wear my glasses a little more.  LoL  Whoops.


----------



## Jakar

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Cool beans, folks. :^D
> 
> For my contribution: Some members of the Crucible (the elemental fire cult) are trying to negotiate with the Kohl'Tass (semi-sacred lizardfolk druids) to invoke a minor eruption of Mt. Xark while controlling the ash and lava flow to direct it along the uninhabited, sheer, north side of the mountain/volcano.  Then they intend to use the combination of Crucible volcanic clerics and Kohl'Tass druids to hasten the lava's transformation into fertile volcanic soil, while also forming some of the lava into high, spiny rock walls around this newly-fertile area, creating a vast, many-terraced personal garden/farmland to support the 6 Pillars in Eyrdeyn against the building food shortages.  The Crucible intends not only to maintain the purity of the noble bloodlines, but their prosperity and power as well.  In the event of future food-riots amongst the lowborn in Eyrdeyn, the nobles can ration off some of their excess personal crops to the populace to make them complacent and ever-more dependent on the Pillars' control.  Of course, the tremors of the minor eruption may destroy the simple homes of some lowborn citizens and slaves, but the highborn live in sturdy, many-columned homes of stone.  And the minor eruption of Mt. Xark might have further consequences on other places/creatures of the mountain, particularly in the subterranean former incarnations of the city.




I like how this fits in with my post:



> The main food producing areas of Eyros are the broad plains to the west of Eyrdeyn. These fields were made by cutting the bountiful forests that once stood there down many many generations ago. The soils are now slowly being depleted which is leading to a decline in the amount of food that is being produced thus leading to problems for the 6 Pillars.
> 
> There has also been a number of years of drought which has also had an effect of the food production level. To combat this, there is a plan being formulated to dig a grand cannel from the Kohoal River to supply water for irrigation to this region. Dwarves are being rounded up to dig this cannel, although the Gnomes are pushing for their mindless undead to be used for the task as well.


----------



## Breakstone

> Lamb is the predominant food source. Most peasants are shepherd/farmers, who save the fattest and juiciest lamb of the year as an offering for the sacred lizards at the local temples.




Common predators in the Dominion of Eryos include giant lizards and birds of prey, which often grow large enough to carry an entire lamb. Farmers also use a bull-sized variant of sheep, known as olxem, to do heavy farm work.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Breakstone said:
			
		

> Common predators in the Dominion of Eryos include giant lizards and birds of prey, which often grow large enough to carry an entire lamb. Farmers also use a bull-sized variant of lambs, known as olxem, to do heavy farm work.



Alivia the Mask has recently been befriended by the current ruler's five-year-old daughter Belira, who has yet to learn appropriate racial and master-slave disdain for the Masks. Because Alivia obeys the commands of any member of the current royal family, the 3000+-year-old elven archmage and the curious young half-orc have embarked together on several covert operations to steal sweets from the kitchens and help Belira escape chores and play games on Rope Trick pocket dimensions. The two have become good friends due to similar mental states, but if they were ever uncovered, Alivia would attempt to take the blame and be punished severely (Alivia's usefulness to the throne being the only thing that would keep her from immediate execution!).


----------



## Mouseferatu

Breakstone said:
			
		

> Common predators in the Dominion of Eryos include giant lizards and birds of prey, which often grow large enough to carry an entire lamb. Farmers also use a bull-sized variant of lambs, known as olxem, to do heavy farm work.




All the many faiths of Eyros, and its surrounding nations as well, have one common legend to all of them: The myth of the demon Taufenacht. Taufenacht is something of a Satan-equivalent, not in that he's the source of all evil--he's not considered to be such by any of the major religions--but in the idea that he is the ruler of demons, tempter of mortals, and tormentor of damned souls. (Of course, exactly what one has to do to be damned in the afterlife varies from faith to faith.)


----------



## domino

Fate Lawson said:
			
		

> number of different sects that believe only they know the true meaning of the prophecy. The oldest of these are The Mothers of Truth, who are also the keepers of the lineage of all of the houses, and provide the midwives that must be present at the birth of any half-orc royal child.



There's a house that's also placed in charge of maintaining purity, yes?  Assuming that nobody's gone and said which one it is yet, I submit the following.

The membership of the Mothers of Truth is drawn soley from the mothers of House Vajar.  It doesn't matter how high ranking a mother, but none can become a midwife without having gone through childbirth themselves.  Indeed, the Mothers of Truth were renamed thus, after the clan midwives heard the prophecies of the Mask, having been in existance and responsible for maintaining purity for several decades before Jal-guin's catatonia.


----------



## Andor

Breakstone said:
			
		

> Common predators in the Dominion of Eryos include giant lizards and birds of prey, which often grow large enough to carry an entire lamb. Farmers also use a bull-sized variant of lambs, known as olxem, to do heavy farm work.




Perhaps you mean sheep? As lambs do eventually grow up...    



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The two have become good friends due to similar mental states, but if they were ever uncovered, Alivia would attempt to take the blame and be punished severely (Alivia's usefulness to the throne being the only thing that would keep her from immediate execution!).




Maybe I'm dense but could you clarify what she'd be punished _for_? It doesn't sound like any high crimes are being commited here...

Unknown to any but the dwarves the caverns below Zhalccu province contain a terrible threat, a City of Mindflayers. They had been contained only by the psionic might of the dwarves. In fact it was to prevent the king from starting a mine over that city that a terribly misguided dwarf (subtly influenced by the mind flayers?) assasinated the king 150 years ago. Now with the dwarves being driven back from the area the Mindflayers are starting to stir. Three small villages have disappeared overnight.


----------



## Breakstone

> Perhaps you mean sheep? As lambs do eventually grow up...




Edited for great justice! 

Thanks for the catch!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Andor said:
			
		

> Perhaps you mean sheep? As lambs do eventually grow up...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm dense but could you clarify what she'd be punished _for_? It doesn't sound like any high crimes are being commited here...
> 
> Unknown to any but the dwarves the caverns below Zhalccu province contain a terrible threat, a City of Mindflayers. They had been contained only by the psionic might of the dwarves. In fact it was to prevent the king from starting a mine over that city that a terribly misguided dwarf (subtly influenced by the mind flayers?) assasinated the king 150 years ago. Now with the dwarves being driven back from the area the Mindflayers are starting to stir. Three small villages have disappeared overnight.



 Sure:  Kidnapping and thievery, but more importantly, self-will.  If she takes the blame for the incidents, this creates a dangerous precedent of self-willed Masks (she doesn't really have self-will to commit these transgressions since she was ordered to do so).  Alivia is a powerful wizard, and if she is able to create mischief in this relatively benign form, then she could also steal Eyrian secrets and treasures, kidnap children, and then run away forever.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Andor said:
			
		

> Perhaps you mean sheep? As lambs do eventually grow up...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm dense but could you clarify what she'd be punished _for_? It doesn't sound like any high crimes are being commited here...
> 
> Unknown to any but the dwarves the caverns below Zhalccu province contain a terrible threat, a City of Mindflayers. They had been contained only by the psionic might of the dwarves. In fact it was to prevent the king from starting a mine over that city that a terribly misguided dwarf (subtly influenced by the mind flayers?) assasinated the king 150 years ago. Now with the dwarves being driven back from the area the Mindflayers are starting to stir. Three small villages have disappeared overnight.



 Oh, and I assume that the assassination you mention is in addition to the 350-year old dwarf-executed assassination from the War of the Crumbled Pillar, since we already established the secret cause for that one.  Just making sure this is meant to be a new assassination.


----------



## Breakstone

The moon over Eyros is marked with what looks like vast, green forests. Observation of the moon has shown that the forests migrate across the surface at a startling rate- often moving miles in only a month's time! Who knows what strange magics could possess this lunar vegetation?


----------



## Jakar

Breakstone said:
			
		

> The moon over Eyros is marked with what looks like vast, green forests. Observation of the moon has shown that the forests migrate across the surface at a startling rate- often moving miles in only a month's time! Who knows what strange magics could possess this lunar vegetation?





Damn it!!!   I was just going to post that the planet does not have a moon, therefore no tides or surf to speak of. 

You beat me to it!!!!


----------



## domino

Jakar said:
			
		

> Damn it!!! I was just going to post that the planet does not have a moon, therefore no tides or surf to speak of.
> 
> You beat me to it!!!!



You could say that there are TWO moons, each locked in opposite positions on the same orbit, thus they cancel out the tides.


----------



## Jakar

Not that much of a biggie really.  Just have to think of something new now.


----------



## Breakstone

Jakar said:
			
		

> Not that much of a biggie really.  Just have to think of something new now.




 Sorry 'bout that! I just love having moons... my last campaign had three of them!


----------



## Jakar

Breakstone said:
			
		

> The moon over Eyros is marked with what looks like vast, green forests. Observation of the moon has shown that the forests migrate across the surface at a startling rate- often moving miles in only a month's time! Who knows what strange magics could possess this lunar vegetation?




The largest ocean port of Eryos is Malarn-ka, situated on the Bay of Deception, 100kms west of the delta of the Kohoal River.  The Bay of Deception is so named for the difficulty in navigating the reefs at the entrance of the bay.  The water is very silty and cloudy, so finding the reefs is very difficult.  They have never been marked or plotted on a map in the name of the defense of the city from water borne attacks.  Every ship that wants to enter the bay first picks up a pilot from a small man-made island near the entrance to the bay, who has memorized the method for finding the reefs.  

The House of Malarn controls the city and the trade it brings, lining their own coffers with various taxes levied on all goods brought through the city and the fees for the pilot service used in entering the bay.

The fleet of Eryos is not based here, but has a number of ships based at the man-made island.

(Look if anyone has a better name for the bay, please feel free to suggest it.  LoL)


----------



## Andor

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and I assume that the assassination you mention is in addition to the 350-year old dwarf-executed assassination from the War of the Crumbled Pillar, since we already established the secret cause for that one.  Just making sure this is meant to be a new assassination.




I hadn't spotted the date change for the War of the Crumbled Pillar, I did mean that one. Where was a cause for that assasination posited? I can't find one. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure: Kidnapping and thievery, but more importantly, self-will. If she takes the blame for the incidents, this creates a dangerous precedent of self-willed Masks (she doesn't really have self-will to commit these transgressions since she was ordered to do so). Alivia is a powerful wizard, and if she is able to create mischief in this relatively benign form, then she could also steal Eyrian secrets and treasures, kidnap children, and then run away forever.




Ermm.. But unless she really IS self-willed she will have to honestly answer the question of "Was this her idea or yours?" Also, while she may have the mentality of a 6 year old IE Cheerfull and eager to please, she still has the mind of a 3000 year old wizard with an INT probably in the low 20s. She can certainly reason out consequences. 

Possible ways around this. When Elves become masks they swear a set of oaths upon the Crown that forever more bind them as immutable law. The problem is that Alivia swore a different set of oaths 3000 years ago then are currently used in Eryos and none but she know this. As a result she is bound to obey and protect members of the royal familly even to the point of disobediance to other nobles. Thus she will protect, even at the risk of her own life, Belira even though Belira would probably recieve little more than a stern lecture. 

This allows for the possiblity that there are more elves out there with varient oaths sworn, possibly crown agents like Lord Seiger from the Lord Darcy series.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jakar said:
			
		

> The largest ocean port of Eryos is Malarn-ka, situated on the Bay of Deception, 100kms west of the delta of the Kohoal River.  The Bay of Deception is so named for the difficulty in navigating the reefs at the entrance of the bay.  The water is very silty and cloudy, so finding the reefs is very difficult.  They have never been marked or plotted on a map in the name of the defense of the city from water borne attacks.  Every ship that wants to enter the bay first picks up a pilot from a small man-made island near the entrance to the bay, who has memorized the method for finding the reefs.
> 
> The House of Malarn controls the city and the trade it brings, lining their own coffers with various taxes levied on all goods brought through the city and the fees for the pilot service used in entering the bay.
> 
> The fleet of Eryos is not based here, but has a number of ships based at the man-made island.
> 
> (Look if anyone has a better name for the bay, please feel free to suggest it.  LoL)



 Even the Patriae Sicarii must answer to the Cucullus Umbra, the shadowy leader of the Praes Thanatos.  The position is inherited in a remarkably strange way: Every generation in which the old Cucullus Umbra has grown old, a physically perfect (or as close as possible) male gnome child is chosen as the next Cucullus Umbra, regardless of talent or interest in necromancy.  In a shadowy ritual that involves the death of the old Cucullus Umbra, the child rises to the position, and he seems to inherit at least some shared memories from the previous Cucullus.  In reality, the shadowy cowl of the Cucullus Umbra holds a dark secret: these children are no more than sacrifices to allow the milennia-old lich Thanatos, original founder of the Praes Thanatos, to escape the inconveniences of an undead body as he continues his research into the dark magics of the ancient elves.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Not an official post, just my conversation with Andor:

I posted the cause for the older assassination in my longish post about the Masks. That said, I *really* like your idea that different Masks swore different sets of oaths, and I do imagine Alivia as a resource belonging to the current royal family, whoever they may be, rather than one set of nobles, regardless of whether there are multiple sets of oaths out there (I had imagined the scenario you presented where she protects Belira with her life to be standard fare, but that obviously reflects my unstated whimsy on the matter, rather than anything officially written here). Too bad we can't post those as official yet, eh? Finally, Alivia would certainly take actions that resulted in dire consequences for her, even if she understood those consequences due to Int, as she is unfailingly loyal.


----------



## Andor

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not an official post, just my conversation with Andor:




Ahh.. Okay I had missed that. Consider my bit about the reason for the assasination retracted. That's kind of cooler actually since it makes the mindflayers a completly unrelated and tragic consequence of the War.


----------



## Arkhandus

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Even the Patriae Sicarii must answer to the Cucullus Umbra, the shadowy leader of the Praes Thanatos.  The position is inherited in a remarkably strange way: Every generation in which the old Cucullus Umbra has grown old, a physically perfect (or as close as possible) male gnome child is chosen as the next Cucullus Umbra, regardless of talent or interest in necromancy.  In a shadowy ritual that involves the death of the old Cucullus Umbra, the child rises to the position, and he seems to inherit at least some shared memories from the previous Cucullus.  In reality, the shadowy cowl of the Cucullus Umbra holds a dark secret: these children are no more than sacrifices to allow the milennia-old lich Thanatos, original founder of the Praes Thanatos, to escape the inconveniences of an undead body as he continues his research into the dark magics of the ancient elves.




Passed down from ancient orcish traditions, adapted through cooperation with the humans for so long, Eyrian nobility tend to be somewhat hedonistic and boisterous, particularly relishing debate, oratory, dueling, and watching gladiatorial matches.  As the orcs of old solved their problems and debates largely through shouting, threats, and outright violence, so too do the Eyrians engage in similar though more refined methods of venting frustration, solving disputes, and expressing themselves.  Public debate and oratory are common pasttimes of the nobility, which can sometimes become very heated especially amongst the orcish and half-orcish amongst the Pillars.

Senators and their ilk tend to earn reputations through a sharp wit or combat prowess, as most disputes and matters of honor amongst the nobility are solved through a formalized duel, usually right on the spot, but those who are keen of wit can back out of a duel by dismissing the accuser's case with a sharp rebuttal or a scathing rebuke that puts the accuser to shame, forcing him to back down.

When the challenge of a duel is accepted, the fight is brutal and fast, neither party allowed to use magic except for the most simple of magic arms and armor they may have with them, and then only if they own it personally.  There must be witnesses, and at least one noble witness of neither contender's family to serve as official observer of the victory.  Duels are never to the death, but a warrior cannot yield unless they are unable to effectively fight on.  Severed limbs or the like must be replaced shortly afterward by the severer, by paying a priest to Regenerate the severee.  In the event of accidental death, the slayer or his/her family must pay for the slain to be True Ressurected, or as near as they can afford.

The duels help the orc-blooded to maintain their civility by taking out their inherant aggression non-lethally on those who transgress upon them, while the humans less frequently instigate duels.

(this helps better explain away the orcish traits of the Player's Handbook at any rate)


----------



## domino

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Passed down from ancient orcish traditions, adapted through cooperation with the humans for so long, Eyrian nobility tend to be somewhat hedonistic and boisterous, particularly relishing debate, oratory, dueling, and watching gladiatorial matches. As the orcs of old solved their problems and debates largely through shouting, threats, and outright violence, so too do the Eyrians engage in similar though more refined methods of venting frustration, solving disputes, and expressing themselves. Public debate and oratory are common pasttimes of the nobility, which can sometimes become very heated especially amongst the orcish and half-orcish amongst the Pillars.



Messages are sent by a network of couriers and courier posts.  A rider is sent from one of the posts, down the roads with the messages to be delivered.  He travels light, with special mounts trained to run for long distances.  When he reaches the next post, he delivers any messages that are destined for that post, or other posts further down that branch, and picks up new messages destined for locations down his route.  He then switches his mount out for a fresh one, and moves on.  The messages he delivered are then held until another rider arrives heading in an appropriate direction, when the process is repeated.  Each post also has one or occasionally two riders, who make a circuit around the nearby villages once every two or three days, to deliver the messages to the villages when they arrive.

With the right timing, a message can be sent across the country in about 4 days.  With a lot of stops, it can also take up to two weeks.  The wealthy and powerful may have other methods of sending messages, but those are rare, and almost all commoners use the post.


----------



## Rystil Arden

I just realised that we probably need to make a slight adjustment to Mouse's post #97, wherein Mouse fixes the naming problem with the prefix Dal followed by the Pillar name.  Since half-orcs by necessity (and description in previous posts) belong to two Pillars, one for each race, we either need to add in the second pillar (more likely, since half-orcs would wish to flaunt their membership in both Pillars through nomenclature) or make a rule about which House follows the Dal (perhaps the mother's house only).  If we add the second pillar, Felra could become something like Felra Raj-Tinar Dal'Vajar Ty'Malarn (I really see her as belonging to Malarn on the human side now thanks to some excellent descriptions of the quirks of that particular Pillar).  Proposed fix: Following the Dal' comes the Pillar to which your same-sex parent belonged, and following the Ty' comes the Pillar to which your opposite-sex parent belonged (so Felra would have an orcish mother from House Vajar and a human father from House Malarn).  This creates an evocative naming system for the nobles that allows someone who has enough ranks in Knowledge [Nobility] to know this fact to quickly determine quite a few facts about a noble they just met very quickly


----------



## domino

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I just realised that we probably need to make a slight adjustment to Mouse's post #97, wherein Mouse fixes the naming problem with the prefix Dal followed by the Pillar name.



When I wrote up house Malarn, I had missed the part about mandatory military service, unless you can get an exemption.  Thus, I'll clarify, and say that House Malarn provides a higher than average percentage of military officers because a lower than average number of members apply for an exemption.  (And let's face it.  When you need a senator's permission to get out of something, and your father/uncle/best friend IS a senator, you're going to get it if you want it.)  So it still works out the same, but makes more sense.  They're either planning something, or have a higher than average sense of civic responsibility.


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> When I wrote up house Malarn, I had missed the part about mandatory military service, unless you can get an exemption.  Thus, I'll clarify, and say that House Malarn provides a higher than average percentage of military officers because a lower than average number of members apply for an exemption.  (And let's face it.  When you need a senator's permission to get out of something, and your father/uncle/best friend IS a senator, you're going to get it if you want it.)  So it still works out the same, but makes more sense.  They're either planning something, or have a higher than average sense of civic responsibility.



 Oh, I had figured you meant that House Malarn had more members serving as ranking officers, as opposed to serving mandatorily as a simple centurion or whatever the Eyrian grunts are called (hint: anyone who's good with this sort of thing want to bite on fleshing out the military offices, you can use Rome as a starting point or something).


----------



## Mouseferatu

Wow. It's getting hard to keep up with these updates. 

*Our Setting So Far, Third Update (new organization, plus corrections):*

The Sovereign Dominion of Eyros.



> _*Politics:*_
> 
> Half-orcs make up the ruling class of Eyros, and the most high born can trace their ancestry back through several generations of orcish forebears. It has a long tradition of senatorial governance, with occassional periods of despotic autocracy when a particular family or individual gains dominance. Some of the 'unsuccessful' true half-orc candidates have fled into the wilderness regions of Eyros, where they have established a crude, barbarian society of their own. They claim that the only 'true' half-orcs are those bred from two half-orcs, and are becoming both an irritant and an embarrassment to the noble houses of Eyros as their numbers slowly rise.
> 
> Because only a TRUE first-generation half-orc may ascend the Thone, the Noble families are very strict about the purity of their House lineages. There are 6 of these families, known collectively as "The Pillars". Three are Human, and Three are Orcish. The greatest political wrangling consists of arranging marriages between Orc and Human children, striving for that one first-generation child that will next take the throne. Needless to say, those half-orc noble childern that don't make the throne find themselves very, very expendable.
> 
> The various Houses of Eyros (including the Six Pillars) are greatly extended families, and actually contain more than one family name within them. If someone wants to fully and formally identify themselves, they include personal name, family name, and both House names. This procedure uses the Orc prefix "dal," which indicates "of," when naming the father's House; and the prefix "ty," which loosely translates into "by way of," for indicating the mother's House. For instance, Felra Raj-Tinar would, in court, introduce herself as "Felra Raj-Tinar dal-Vajar ty-."
> 
> The House of Malarn, is considered to be the most progressive of the Pillars. The leaders of the house occasionally go as far as to "adopt" notable or particularily worthy members of other races into the house, on an honorary basis. Obviously, they are kept out of positions in line for ascendancy to the throne. They are however, allowed to add the dal-Malarn suffix to their name.
> 
> Because of this, they are looked upon with suspicion by the more pure Pillars. Even more so, since their house produces a higher percentage of _career_ officers and soldiers. Are they positioning themselves for a move against the other pillars?
> 
> _*Culture:*_
> 
> Eyros has very "Roman-esque" feel, Style of dress, and architecture. People favor togas, buildings have Big Columns..Large, beautiful statues of the Gods/Kings.
> 
> Due to the need for the noble families to both maintain pure human or orc lines and to produce half-blooded children they commonly practice polygamy. Most commonly this is in the form of a noble married to another noble of an off-race house, and to another spouse of the same race, this second spouse is almost always (very strong custom) drawn from outside the noble families. (The practice of in race exogamy help avoid the dangers of inbreeding.) It is from these non-noble spouses that the pure familly lines continue. (Note that only noble to noble offspring use hyphenated names.
> 
> There are also (rarer) quartet marriges composed of two noble spouses and two nonnoble spouses (Two orcs, two humans.) Such a quartet can obviously produce halforc children by the nonnoble parents, such children are considered noble but form the very lowest rank of nobility, equivilent to a squire or landless knight.
> 
> These marrige customs are one of the causes of the rumours amoung non Eyrosians of Eyrosian debauchery.
> 
> Eyros is a militant society: the half-orcs in power fear it is one in decline, for they are not the iron warriors their forefathers were. The armies of Eyros tend to favor cavalry and ranged combat due to the potential large battlefields, and need for distance from plainsfires. For all races in Eyros except the half-orcs, a five-year tour of military service is compulsory upon reaching adulthood. However, this term of service can be waived by the Emeror, a senator, or a local governor, if the individual can prove that he is contributing to society's well-being in some other way. Thus, most people try to be among the best at whatever it is they do--craftsmen, trader, magic, whatever--to avoid conscription. The exception to this rule are the dwarves, who are generally considered insufficiently trustworthy to serve on the battlefield. Among the Orc-Blooded themselves, those who do not choose to serve are looked down upon, though they are not forced to do so. And as most Orc-Blooded begin their military careers as officers, most of them are happy to serve.
> 
> 
> Passed down from ancient orcish traditions, adapted through cooperation with the humans for so long, Eyrian nobility tend to be somewhat hedonistic and boisterous, particularly relishing debate, oratory, dueling, and watching gladiatorial matches. As the orcs of old solved their problems and debates largely through shouting, threats, and outright violence, so too do the Eyrians engage in similar though more refined methods of venting frustration, solving disputes, and expressing themselves. Public debate and oratory are common pasttimes of the nobility, which can sometimes become very heated especially amongst the orcish and half-orcish amongst the Pillars.
> 
> Senators and their ilk tend to earn reputations through a sharp wit or combat prowess, as most disputes and matters of honor amongst the nobility are solved through a formalized duel, usually right on the spot, but those who are keen of wit can back out of a duel by dismissing the accuser's case with a sharp rebuttal or a scathing rebuke that puts the accuser to shame, forcing him to back down.
> 
> When the challenge of a duel is accepted, the fight is brutal and fast, neither party allowed to use magic except for the most simple of magic arms and armor they may have with them, and then only if they own it personally. There must be witnesses, and at least one noble witness of neither contender's family to serve as official observer of the victory. Duels are never to the death, but a warrior cannot yield unless they are unable to effectively fight on. Severed limbs or the like must be replaced shortly afterward by the severer, by paying a priest to Regenerate the severee. In the event of accidental death, the slayer or his/her family must pay for the slain to be True Ressurected, or as near as they can afford.
> 
> The duels help the orc-blooded to maintain their civility by taking out their inherant aggression non-lethally on those who transgress upon them, while the humans less frequently instigate duels.
> 
> As is to be expected from a culture dominated by Half-Orcs, fashion throughout the realm takes it's cue from the nobles. Royal clothes are dyed red with the blood of a ritually slaughtered sacred lizard. Only one of these beasts may be sacrificed in this manner each year, making red garments both highly desireable, as well as incredibly expensive.
> 
> Additionally the green tint of a half orcs skin is seen as a sign of virility and nobility. As such there is great demand for skin dyes and cosmetics to enhance the greenish tint of the skin. Surprisingly, many of the other races have also taken to using these green cosmetics. Since Copper is the necessary ingredient for these cosmetics, it is never used as currency, and it's value has been steadily increasing throughout the realm.
> 
> The noble half orcs are trained from birth in a special ritualized fighting style known as "The Claws of the Dragon." This fighting style specializes in the two-bladed sword, and uses many leaping attacks and charges. Each year a tournament is held for the the nation's youth to compete in this bloody martial art. While other races are permitted to enter the tournamet, few do, and everyone knows that even those that do are expected to purposefully lose to their orcblooded betters.
> 
> Horses are uncommon in Eyros and considered weak and useless by the Eyrian orcs. Instead Eyrians ride longstrider lizards (deinonychus, dinosaur) which have been domesticated for riding and for drawing carts. Warstrider lizards are longstriders which are ridden into battle. While longstriders and warstriders are identical only the fittest and most promising longstrider lizards become warstriders.
> 
> Messages are sent by a network of couriers and courier posts. A rider is sent from one of the posts, down the roads with the messages to be delivered. He travels light, with special mounts trained to run for long distances. When he reaches the next post, he delivers any messages that are destined for that post, or other posts further down that branch, and picks up new messages destined for locations down his route. He then switches his mount out for a fresh one, and moves on. The messages he delivered are then held until another rider arrives heading in an appropriate direction, when the process is repeated. Each post also has one or occasionally two riders, who make a circuit around the nearby villages once every two or three days, to deliver the messages to the villages when they arrive.
> 
> With the right timing, a message can be sent across the country in about 4 days. With a lot of stops, it can also take up to two weeks. The wealthy and powerful may have other methods of sending messages, but those are rare, and almost all commoners use the post.
> 
> Lamb is the predominant food source. Most peasants are shepherd/farmers, who save the fattest and juiciest lamb of the year as an offering for the sacred lizards at the local temples.
> 
> One of the latest trends in the city of Eyrdeyn is horticulture. There has been much reclamation of land in the city for the growing of gardens etc, which has caused growing resentment from the lower classes of the city who tend to be the ones most affected by the reclamations. The race is on by the more prominent families/companies/guilds etc to see who can coach one of the Kohl'Tass (the Lizard Men Druids from the delta of the Kohoal mentioned in post 44) out of the delta to help tend the new fashion. No one has succeeded in doing this yet.
> 
> Indeed, to save land, and also to keep the gardens close to their homes, the wealthiest of merchants and the ruling class have begun to build gardens on top of their roofs, for their private appreciation. This also allows as much sunlight as possible to reach the plants. Competition among certain circles has grown so fierce, that some people have taken to importing the richest, most fertile soil from several hundred miles away, and to sabotaging their neighbor's gardens.
> 
> Most people in the Sovereignty speak Vulgar Eyrosian, also known as Peasant Speech, the Common Tongue, or simply Eyrosian. This language combines the now-dead language of Ancient Vraylese (from which most human languages are derived) with a large infusion of orcish words. Meanwhile, legal documents are required to be written (and royal decrees spoken) in Noble Eyrosian, known to most commoners as Court Speech. This language has become softer and more refined than the tribal orcish tongues from which it is derived. The two dialects are closely related; native speakers of one can understand speech in the other 90% of the time. However, court documents written in Noble Eyrosian use the old orcish pictograms, very concise but challenging to learn.
> 
> _*History:*_
> 
> The Kings used to be pure blooded members of the 6 pillars following the ancient conquest, with each King choosing a succesor from another House in a Fixed sequence. 350 years ago the Kings and his chosen succesor were killed by a dwarven assasin (The source of the current hatred of dwarves). The succession split along racial lines and a fierce civil war ensued, becoming a war of anihilation between Orcs and Humans. A huge proportion of both populations were killed. The war ended in horror when one of the six pillars was obliterated to a man, and a truce was brokered by Agathon of the Crimson Robe; as a half-orc, he was the only one who could deal with both sides. A great moot was held, and chose Agathon as the new king; it was this that began the tradition of half-orc rule. Also at the moot an obscure cadet branch of the lost familly was elevated to status as one of the 6 pillars to maintain the racial balance.
> 
> 
> There is a dark secret behind the short lifespans of the Eyrian monarchs: Long ago when the cruel elven warlords ruled the land that is now called Eyros, their Valjin (necromancer-enchanters) created a powerful and insidious magic in their volcanic magic laboratory that allowed them to extend their already-lengthy lifespans at the expense of their orcish thralls, who were kept docile and servile while living shorter lives at the same time. After the orc/human conquest, the ancient gnomish necromancer Thanatos and his apprentices struggled mightily to reverse-engineer the magic against the elves, but the best they could do was reverse the enchantment magic, as the lifespan portion seems to be based purely on an idiosyncracy of elven physiology. Thanatos created an amythest crown that would need to be worn by one of orc blood that would allow control of the elves by the invaders at the expense of the wearer's lifeforce. As a result, the invaders were able to create the Masks, a group of elves who are servile and childlike in their outlook, but able to live a very long time. Because of this, there exist Masks like the famously powerful Alivia, a youthful and childlike elf who enjoys sweets but has actually been alive for the entire 3000 year history of humans and orcs in Eyrdeyn. Only a few members of each house know this secret, and they must sometimes retreat to the volcano with the Patriae Sicarii to revitalise the crown, which has led to the rumours of a cushy hot-spring retreat. The assassination leading to the civil war of 350 years ago (Known as the War of the Crumbled Pillar due to the annihilation of one of the pillars) was instigated by an orc Pillar that was upset by the fact that only orcs were victimised by this process. Agathon's genius lay in choosing half-orcs to wear the crown, as well as initiating a tradition of abdication that allowed these half-orcs to remove the crown when they became enfeebled.
> 
> _*Currency:*_
> 
> Carca (carcas): A small rectangular iron coin which is used instead of copper. 1 carca weighs 4.5 grams and 100 carcas weighs 1 pound.
> 
> Sepus (sepii): A large silver coin usually stamped with the ruling family’s symbol on one side and an image of Mt. Xark and the City of Eyrdeyn on the back. 1 Sepus weighs 8.5 grams and 50 sepii weighs 1 pound.
> 
> Zoth (zothen): A small gold coin. In Eyros zothen are worth 1 gp, but outside of Eyros zothen are worth only 5 sp due to their small weight. 1 zoth weighs 4.5 grams and 100 zothen weighs 1 pound.
> 
> Thal (thals): paper currency. With a shortage of platinum Eyros uses paper currency in its place. While worth 1 pp in Eyros, thals are considered worthless everywhere else. 1 thal weighs 1 gram and 500 thals weighs 1 pound.
> 
> 10 iron carcas = 1 silver sepus
> 10 silver sepii = 1 gold zoth
> 10 gold zothen = 1 paper thal
> 
> _*Religion:*_
> 
> Few of the religions recognize "gods" per se; the divine takes other forms.
> 
> The dominant and oldest religion has grown up around the worship of the reptiles which are common in the area. Called the Draconic Legacy, it reveres saurians of all types and the dragons of legend in particular. Dragons, though they feature prominently in fairy tales and children's bedtime stories, are suspicously absent from modern history. Locals believe that the large reptiles that roam the nearby wilderness are somehow linked to these dragons, which in turn represented divine forces. This is why the dominant religion focuses on reptiles.
> 
> Draconic Legacy prophecies often speak of a promised High Holy One who will come to save the empire in it's time of greatest need. This promised champion is said to combine all the finest qualities of the noble half-orc as well as the power of the ancient dragons (half-dragon). Occaisonally a half-orc child will be born with what appears to be scales, or the slitted eyes of a reptile. These children are taken and raised by the reptile cult, and while they have all shown remarkable aptitude for arcane magic (sorceror), none of them has yet proven to be the High Holy One. Of course it must be said that the empire has yet to face its time of greatest need ...
> 
> The Draconic Legacy has an unbreakable tradition of Sanctuary. Anyone who ask for sanctuary at a temple must be granted it, and cannot be evicted unless they violate the hospitality of the cult.
> 
> Other religions include: An elemental fire cult called the Crucible, which is responsible for preserving the purity of royal lineage.
> 
> A relatively new dualistic religion called the Children of Dawn, who seek to usher the world out of what they see a the current age of darkness and into a new golden age. They see those opposed to their goals as agents of Twilight. Although it is a relatively small faith, the Childen of the Dawn have a great deal of influece due to its popularity among the merchant class and the human-blood House of Kiron. The Dawnist dispise the Elves of Nistadeen as both mercantile competitors and infidels. They consider the debasement of the symbol of the Dawn into a creature created in the elves own image, the "god" Corythos, a blasphemy of the highest order. House Kiron has made it known that they will only support half-orc applicants to the throne who pledge to destroy Nistadeen and wipe out the Corythian heresy.
> 
> A belief in the power of the Sea itself, practiced almost exclusively by halflings.
> 
> The common folk make frequent, largely ceremonial blood sacrifice to the soil; the blood of thousands waits beneath the ground for the call of sorcery and ritual. A tree known as Bloodwillow often grows from the blood-soaked soil. The large black fruit it grows is full of seeds and absorbed blood. This fruit, known as Clot Apples (ew!) can be used to give power to necromantic rituals and spells. Entire secret valleys full of Bloodwillows are tended by the Praes Thanatos.
> 
> Each family of the ruling class also has a family god, usually a legendary ancestor, that only they worship. This god is given small offerings, usually of food or incense, at the last meal of the day and are also honored at a yearly festival, during which the idols are clothed and bejewelled in a lavish style. Families compete to have the most beautifully, and expensively, dressed idol and show them off in grand parade. It is a great disgrace and bad luck for a family to lose the idol, to have their idol destroyed or to be unable to honor it with appropriate gifts.
> 
> All the many faiths of Eyros, and its surrounding nations as well, have one common legend to all of them: The myth of the demon Taufenacht. Taufenacht is something of a Satan-equivalent, not in that he's the source of all evil--he's not considered to be such by any of the major religions--but in the idea that he is the ruler of demons, tempter of mortals, and tormentor of damned souls. (Of course, exactly what one has to do to be damned in the afterlife varies from faith to faith.)
> 
> _*Other Races:*_
> 
> The Orc-Blooded royal and noble families keep a population of elven slaves, trained from birth to be completely loyal and to practice arcane magics. They are used to make up for the fact that the Orc-Blooded themselves don't make the best arcane casters. Free elves (and other non-orc races) refer to these slave/wizard elves as "Masks," in reference to the fact that there's always an Orc-Blood "behind" them. Note that only a small percentage of Eyros' elves are Masks.
> 
> Dwarves, an outlawed race, seem to be the dominate race in the Jagged Eye (see below). Speaking stonechant, the orc name for the dwarven language, is a crime in Eyros punishable by removal of the speaker’s tongue.
> 
> Government hegemony is enforced by a cadre of gnomish necromancers known as Praes Thanatos. Insurgent groups such as the Jagged Eye, and sympathisers, are suppressed by summoning small armies of undead from the ambient corpses due to sacrifical rituals. As such, dwarves and gnomes tend not to get along, as many dwarves have friends or relatives who have been pacificed by Praes Thanatos. Note that only a small percentage of Eyros' gnomes belong to Praes Thanatos.
> 
> Halflings have escaped the Dominion of Eyros by turning to the sea: They now have gargantuan floating colonies of latched-together ships, rafts, and boats that drift with the currents. Piracy has become the backbone of halfling society, without the plunder obtained from raids along the coastlines of Eyros the halflings in their cities of floating flotsam could not survive. The most notorious of the halfling pirate gangs is the Bloodsong Buccaneers, led by the pirate-bard Captain Darrenback.
> 
> Warlike goblinoid clans make frequent raids into Eryos' northern territory.
> 
> _*Climate and Geography:*_
> 
> The climate is that of the chaparral (Mediterranean climate zones) and is characterised by
> mild winters, and hot dry summers. Topography includes flat plains, rocky hills and mountain slopes scrubland predominates although larger woodland areas do exist. Fires occur frequently in the grasslands and scrub.
> 
> The planet of Eyros circles a blue sun in a slightly erratic and ellipical orbit both winters and summers vary greatly from year to year (some winters are mild while others nearly snuff the life from the land). The sun appears about 75% of the size of Sol and a year is significantly longer than an Earth year. (*Mouseferatu's edit, to reconcile these two facts:* While these long winters don't hit Eyros that hard, as per Tonguez's post, which came first, it does impact the climate of the world as a whole, often resulting in shortages and famine in Eyros because it has fewer trading partners.)
> 
> The moon over Eyros is marked with what looks like vast, green forests. Observation of the moon has shown that the forests migrate across the surface at a startling rate- often moving miles in only a month's time! Who knows what strange magics could possess this lunar vegetation?
> 
> The kingdom’s capital is the great city of Eyrdeyn (often colloquially referred to as the First City), a sprawling metropolis built upon the slopes of Mt. Xark, upon which the largest of the Grand Monarch’s fortress-palaces stands. The capital is well over three thousand years old making it the oldest settlement in Eyros still in use. Due to its long history and the general instability of Mt. Xark the city of Eyrdeyn has been destroyed and rebuilt numerous times, each time the city is rebuilt on the ruins of the previous city. This has created a vast underground labyrinth of ruins beneath the city, layers upon layers of ancient ruins stacked on top of each other.
> 
> Besides the capital, Eyros has six major cities/towns. Each of these six cities is controlled by one of the 6 houses and are run much like independent city-states. One way to measure a house’s wealth and power is by how prosperous their city is, having a weak, faltering city is a severe humiliation for a house.
> 
> Much of the land that makes up present-day Eyros was once, thousands of years ago, an elven province. From the northern highlands an invading army of orc and human tribes marched through the fertile elven steppes where they sacked and destroyed the splendid elven cities. Eventually the conquering army reached the base of Mt. Xark where they declared total victory over the elves and founded the city of Eyrdeyn to be their capitol over their newly conquered lands.
> 
> Mt Xarx is a volcano and the surrounding area famed for its hot springs and spas. A tourist trade is in place serving those who seek the restorative mineral waters. The highest pool on Mt Xarx is the Royal Pool and the exclusive property of the Palace. The inner chambers chambers are kept by the Priests of the Fire Cult, a royal mystery cult.
> 
> The delta of the great river Kohoal is home to a race of Lizardmen regarded as semi-divine. These lizardmen called the Kohl'Tass, are autonomous and are the heart of the druidic tradition in Eyros. It is considered a great honor amoung the druids to train with the Kohl'Tass. Several rare plants in the delta are valuable components for magic item creation and poachers are a constant problem.
> 
> From its delta 80 miles west of Mt. Xark, the great river Kohoal winds far to the northeast, its headwaters springing from among the sharp crags of the Valdweyn Peaks. Here, in the far-flung province of Zhalccu (where House Zhal has a strong presence and governs with semi-autonomy), the Jagged Eye maintains a number of secret camps linked to mountain villages by underground passageways.
> 
> Located on the great river Kohoal is Mhur, the City of Iron, a bleak city covered in soot and smoke from numerous blazing smelters and forges. Mhur is the industrial heart of Eyros and from its docks flow heavy barges laden down with iron and weapons, delivering their valuable cargo throughout the region.
> 
> The main food producing areas of Eyros are the broad plains to the west of Eyrdeyn. These fields were made by cutting the bountiful forests that once stood there down many many generations ago. The soils are now slowly being depleted which is leading to a decline in the amount of food that is being produced thus leading to problems for the 6 Pillars.
> 
> Common predators in the Dominion of Eryos include giant lizards and birds of prey, which often grow large enough to carry an entire lamb. Farmers also use a bull-sized variant of sheep, known as olxem, to do heavy farm work.
> 
> To the South East exists a large sea. So large, in fact, that it is seemingly endless. Despite numerous attempts to sail to the end, no ships have returned with tales of land or any sort of end. Indeed, no ships that have returned ever sailed further than a weeks voyage away from the mainland. There are ancient tales of monsters in the depths, but none have ever been seen. At least, by those who have lived to tell the tale.
> 
> The largest ocean port of Eryos is Malarn-ka, situated on the Bay of Deception, 100kms west of the delta of the Kohoal River. The Bay of Deception is so named for the difficulty in navigating the reefs at the entrance of the bay. The water is very silty and cloudy, so finding the reefs is very difficult. They have never been marked or plotted on a map in the name of the defense of the city from water borne attacks. Every ship that wants to enter the bay first picks up a pilot from a small man-made island near the entrance to the bay, who has memorized the method for finding the reefs. The House of Malarn controls the city and the trade it brings, lining their own coffers with various taxes levied on all goods brought through the city and the fees for the pilot service used in entering the bay. The fleet of Eryos is not based here, but has a number of ships based at the man-made island.
> 
> To the south of Eyros is the coastal Draakmar Fens, a dismal place of dense, tangling vegetation and deep saltwater marshes. (This marsh likely along portions of the sea coast, and along Nistadeen as well.)
> 
> _*Other Nations:*_
> 
> To the northeast of Eyros lies the tiny nation of Saagersberg. It is ruled by the solar, Conquers Twice, who is worshipped as a god.
> 
> To the extreme north lies the frozen land of Kwlloch, a plateau surrounded by the vast peaks of the Salruhn range. Kwlloch is, and always has been, ruled by The Twelve. Little is known about this group but they are unlikely to be human, the land being predominantly inhabited by goblinoids and frost folk. Shapeshifters, such as lycanthropes and dopplegangers, are also relatively common. The Twelve's system of government seems to survive even the worst of the ice ages, perhaps because they are inured to any degree of cold. From time to time The Twelve send great beasts from their realm to raid the southern lands.
> 
> The kingdom of Ghalfaen is a small coastal nation (on the coast of the above-mentioned sea), and was a traditional enemy of Eyros until the Sovereign Dominion grew so large, Ghalfaen couldn't possibly compete. It is now very nearly a protectorate, and its king a semi-puppet of the Orc-Blooded, allowed to rule only so long as he cooperates with Eyros. Secretly, however, he and his court have licensed the halfling privateers to prey on Eyros ships in Ghalfaen territorial waters.
> 
> In the last few decades a rival to Eyros has arisen in the south (bordering on Ghalfaen as well) - the elven-dominated empire of Nistadeen. Nistadeen is a great mercantile and sea power, aggressively expansionist. Its main religion is the church of Corythos, the sun god. A faction within the church, the Cult of the Second Sun, seeks to survive the coming ice age by channelling power from the positive energy plane to create another sun.
> 
> Unknown to any but the dwarves the caverns below Zhalccu province contain a terrible threat, a City of Mindflayers. They had been contained only by the psionic might of the dwarves. Now with the dwarves being driven back from the area by the efforts of the Orc-Blooded, the Mindflayers are starting to stir. Three small villages have disappeared overnight.
> 
> _*NPCs:*_
> 
> Felra Raj-Tinar (the dashed name indicates her connection to both her orc and human House lineages) is an intelligent and well-liked young half orc who is expected by many to take the throne when the aging ruler abdicates (half-orcs have such a low life-expectancy...) Little does anyone suspect that Felra is secretly involved in a forbidden love affair with the notorious pirate captain Darrenback!
> 
> The Half-Elf Leader (King?) of Ghalfaen knows of the secret of House Vajar (see below, it is the privateer Darrenback who has kept him from using the information for fear of the repercussions for Felra Raj-Tinar.
> 
> Sania is a bloodthirsty fiendish dryad necromancer who has sprung up as the spirit of an elder Bloodwillow in Praes Thanatos's secret orchard. She is the source of Praes Thanatos's newest secret necromancy techniques, and she initiates the Patriae Sicarii, an all-male elder council of Praes Thanatos gnomes, in the darkest depths of necromancy...and perhaps other things as well. As a result, a small but significant number of powerful female half-gnome/half-dryad necromancers is rising in the upcoming generation. Will they become a threat to the Patriae Sicarii's hegemony?
> 
> Even the Patriae Sicarii must answer to the Cucullus Umbra, the shadowy leader of the Praes Thanatos. The position is inherited in a remarkably strange way: Every generation in which the old Cucullus Umbra has grown old, a physically perfect (or as close as possible) male gnome child is chosen as the next Cucullus Umbra, regardless of talent or interest in necromancy. In a shadowy ritual that involves the death of the old Cucullus Umbra, the child rises to the position, and he seems to inherit at least some shared memories from the previous Cucullus. In reality, the shadowy cowl of the Cucullus Umbra holds a dark secret: these children are no more than sacrifices to allow the milennia-old lich Thanatos, original founder of the Praes Thanatos, to escape the inconveniences of an undead body as he continues his research into the dark magics of the ancient elves.
> 
> Slowly and inexorably the Jagged Eye of Zhalccu is being hunted to extinction, as one by one their hidden caches and training camps are discovered. Having recently ordered the execution of her father/great uncle, the new governess Keyzha Zhal--a young full-blooded (if highly inbred) orc--has been ruthlessly pursuing agents and sympathisers of the Jagged Eye, destroying whole villages if necessary. At her disposal are a growing force of locally conscripted soldiers, a handful of local huntsmen who have been threatened into serving as guides on the mountain trails, a half-insane elf-thrall, and a gnomish necromancer. Leaving nothing to chance, Keyzha Zhal also has goaded warbands of goblin mercenaries to pursue the hunt from their tribal lands on the far side of the peaks.
> 
> Moskk Greddark, cell captain of the Jagged Eye, psion, and gardener just discovered the assassin vine below the city (see below). Now if he can just get his powers to work on plants, the noble half orcs will have all the plant they can handle. Or he could find a druid...
> 
> Alivia the Mask has recently been befriended by the current ruler's five-year-old daughter Belira, who has yet to learn appropriate racial and master-slave disdain for the Masks. Because Alivia obeys the commands of any member of the current royal family, the 3000+-year-old elven archmage and the curious young half-orc have embarked together on several covert operations to steal sweets from the kitchens and help Belira escape chores and play games on Rope Trick pocket dimensions. The two have become good friends due to similar mental states, but if they were ever uncovered, Alivia would attempt to take the blame and be punished severely (Alivia's usefulness to the throne being the only thing that would keep her from immediate execution!).
> 
> _*Organizations:*_
> 
> A secret society of psionicists, known as the Jagged Eye, seek to overthrow the government. The underground trade in narcotics, which are often purchased by dilettante nobles, is secretly funded by the Jagged Eye.
> 
> The oldest of the sects devoted to puzzling out the Prophecy of the Seventh Pillar (see below) are The Mothers of Truth, who are also the keepers of the lineage of all of the houses, and provide the midwives that must be present at the birth of any half-orc royal child. Jal-qwuin still periodically arouses from her catatonia to spout off oracular statements. All of which are meticulously recorded for later study and interpretation. The membership of the Mothers of Truth is drawn soley from the mothers of House Vajar. It doesn't matter how high ranking a mother, but none can become a midwife without having gone through childbirth themselves. Indeed, the Mothers of Truth were renamed thus, after the clan midwives heard the prophecies of the Mask, having been in existance and responsible for maintaining purity for several decades before Jal-guin's catatonia.
> 
> A secret cabal of Half-Orc wizards known as the Animus, through generations of selective breeding and magical "guidance" has recently succeeded in producing two genetically superior racial offshoots. Orogs and the Sharakim. The latter can blend in effortlessly with thier progenitors undetected and the new generation is just coming to age. The Animus' are now setting into motion machinations to put the Sharakim in places of political power. Orogs are being kept more or less as "muscle" and are beginning to resent thier position. Few if any outside the Animus organization now of the existence of thier new "brothers".
> 
> In one of the few extant woodland areas of Eyros, a relatively malign, bestial reptile cult has been growing among the local elves. Worship of a half-fiend tyrannosaurus named Vildaxaranthus has caused some of the elves to devolve, becoming brutish, larger, and strong, almost dire (effectively ogres with elven racial traits). Scary stories are told to Eyrian children about the forest elves and these rumours are oft used as justification for the enslavement of the unrelated elven thralls. These Forest Elves have suffered no reduction in mental capacity from this "devolution", making them superior to elves as fighters. Who or what is responsible for the creation of this cult and how it will be used is unknown. Rumors suggest a dragon, allied with evil outsiders.
> 
> _*Plot Points:*_
> 
> The laurel wreath, A kind of vegetable tiara, is woven from the leaves and young branches of the laurel, Laurus psionicus, this shrub or small tree common in forest communities throughout the region. It is known by Herbalists to have anti-psionic properties. Used as a Laurel Crown (favored by nobility) it protect the wearer from Mental Intrusion. Brewed just right by a skilled hand, it also becomes a toxic substance when it is ingested by anyone with Psionic abilities.
> 
> House Vajar--which has held the throne more times than any other Orc-Blooded House, though they do not do so currently--hides a terrible, shameful secret. They are not pure-blooded. They actually have a tiny bit of hobgoblin in their ancestry, though it is so far back that no trace of it is detectable. Anyone who learns this secret would hold great power over House Vajar... Until the Vajar enforcers and Masks found a means of silencing that individual for good. Even most of the Vajar themselves are ignorant of this fact; it is known only to the very highest-ranking and eldest members of the House, who are considering letting the secret die with them, rather than passing it on.
> 
> A number of years of drought have had an effect of the food production level in the western plains. To combat this, there is a plan being formulated to dig a grand cannel from the Kohoal River to supply water for irrigation to this region. Dwarves are being rounded up to dig this cannel, although the Gnomes are pushing for their mindless undead to be used for the task as well.
> 
> Far below the main city of Eyros grows an enormous hatred in the form of a subterranean Assassin vine. Every year it grows larger, up through the ruins created by each rebuilding of Eyrdeyn.
> 
> The agents of the jagged eye have developed a psionic tattoo that allows the bearer to use an Alter Self effect at will. The agents of The Secret Blade, a sect of Soulblade assasins are commonly given these tattoos. One such, a brilliant agent named Borak Foehammer, has infiltrated Keyzha Zhals forces and is steadily working his way up in rank.
> 
> There are rumors of relic-hunters returning in weakened and ragged state, scared witless from some cave or temple far up the river Kohoal called the Mindful Halls. Apparently the Jagged Eye has found some ancient Psionic artifacts there but not without a heavy cost of man power and gold.
> 
> The Children of the Dawn have a secret agenda to free the elven Masks from their orc-blooded masters. The Children of the Dawn were founded by a stunningly beautiful half-elf woman named Saint Lasair, who is actually a succubus paladin of freedom named Temera, who was redeemed by an experience of true love for an Eyrian mortal (her Energy Drain kiss has been replaced with a Heroism effect). Some branches of the church have taken a more fanatic outlook thanks to the charismatic leadership of her son Lusarum, who preaches intolerance to the elves of Nistadeen despite his mother's disapproval. Some claim that they have seen Lusarum entering the forest of Vildaxaranthus from time to time and exiting unharmed. Is it possible that these two half-fiends have formed an unholy alliance that will corrupt the noble intentions of the Children of the Dawn?
> 
> Ghalfaen is being ravaged by a purple worm of colossal size. A dissolute sorcerer named Herewald claims he can control it but he demands a terrible price.
> 
> Ever since the Jagged Eye made the discovery at Mindful Halls, gargauntan insects and worms have been spotted around the Dominion of Eryos. How Herewald gained control of one of these terrible beasts is a mystery yet to be explained.
> 
> Eyros has not been a successful sea power to date--perhaps the only arena in which they do not largely dominate the region--but the Preas Thanatos are trying to change that. They have been experimenting in secret with galleys rowed by crews of skeletons and they are almost ready to begin sea trials. This would be disatrous for the halflings but only a lone spy knows...
> 
> Shortly after the founding of Empire the Mask Jal-guin fell into a semi-catatonic state (in which she still survives to this day) and began spouting prophetic statements. The longest enduring of these is the Prophecy of the Seventh Pillar, and a whole Monastic Order developed around it. Most believed that the prophecy was fulfilled after the War of the Crumbled Pillar when the minor house of Taljik was elevated to replace the fallen House. In truth the Prophecy remains to be fulfilled, and as with all such prophecies has engendered a number of different sects that believe only they know the true meaning of the prophecy.
> 
> Some members of the Crucible (the elemental fire cult) are trying to negotiate with the Kohl'Tass (semi-sacred lizardfolk druids) to invoke a minor eruption of Mt. Xark while controlling the ash and lava flow to direct it along the uninhabited, sheer, north side of the mountain/volcano. Then they intend to use the combination of Crucible volcanic clerics and Kohl'Tass druids to hasten the lava's transformation into fertile volcanic soil, while also forming some of the lava into high, spiny rock walls around this newly-fertile area, creating a vast, many-terraced personal garden/farmland to support the 6 Pillars in Eyrdeyn against the building food shortages. The Crucible intends not only to maintain the purity of the noble bloodlines, but their prosperity and power as well. In the event of future food-riots amongst the lowborn in Eyrdeyn, the nobles can ration off some of their excess personal crops to the populace to make them complacent and ever-more dependent on the Pillars' control. Of course, the tremors of the minor eruption may destroy the simple homes of some lowborn citizens and slaves, but the highborn live in sturdy, many-columned homes of stone. And the minor eruption of Mt. Xark might have further consequences on other places/creatures of the mountain, particularly in the subterranean former incarnations of the city.


----------



## domino

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I had figured you meant that House Malarn had more members serving as ranking officers, as opposed to serving mandatorily as a simple centurion or whatever the Eyrian grunts are called



That too. But then, I assumed that just about ALL the Pillar families wound up being officers whenever they served in any situation.  But I like your idea better.  It's more suspicious if they've got more people in the higher ranks, as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Wow. It's getting hard to keep up with these updates.
> 
> *Our Setting So Far, Third Update (new organization, plus corrections):*
> 
> The Sovereign Dominion of Eyros.



 Just a fun fact: So far we have 12 pages of material here, single-spaced, when I fonted to Arial and put it in OpenOffice.  Way to go everyone (and doubly to Mouseferatu for the herculean task of putting together and editing it all)!


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just a fun fact: So far we have 12 pages of material here, single-spaced, when I fonted to Arial and put it in OpenOffice.  Way to go everyone (and doubly to Mouseferatu for the herculean task of putting together and editing it all)!




Well, to be fair, I haven't "edited" it so much as I've made a cursory attempt to make sure nothing contradicts anything else, and to fix any problems I happened to notice.

I _do_ intend to edit the whole thing, but not for a while yet. When it's "done," whenver (if ever) that happens, I'll think about giving it a real developmental pass.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh, well I read through it and saw things that were different, so I assumed it was edited.  Too strong of an assumption, I guess


----------



## Tonguez

> To the extreme north lies the frozen land of Kwlloch, a plateau surrounded by the vast peaks of the Salruhn range. Kwlloch is, and always has been, ruled by The Twelve. Little is known about this group but they are unlikely to be human, the land being predominantly inhabited by goblinoids and frost folk.




Indeed the Twelve is not a living creature at all. At the center of the Kwlloch is a circle of twelve stone columns which keep an 'Ancient Intelligence' trapped deep beneath the frozen land. Noone knows the origin of the pillars or the AI but it has been able to contact a few goblinoids and transform them into psionic Blues, the true power behind the goblin raiders. The AI may also be linked to the artifacts discovered in the Mindful Halls


----------



## Mouseferatu

Note: What follows is longer than the norm, and makes certain assumptions that could impact a large portion of the setting. Although this is not normal policy for the thread--usually a stated fact remains, no matter what--I'm willing, in this case, to field some discussion on this, and perhaps change if it enough people wish me to do so.

Line of Ascent: The precise means for a half-orc to ascend the Throne are as follows.

Within four years of taking the Throne, the current Emperor must select one of the Six Pillars from which his successor will come. This Pillar is known as the Presumptive from this point until a new Emperor ascends. This is the source of much of the political wrangling between Pillars, as they all seek the favor of the new Emperor.

Note that the Emperor cannot choose the Presumptive from which he (or she) came as the new Presumptive. He _can_ choose the other Pillar from which he descends, though this is considered poor form unless he can justify his choice.

It is possible, although rare, for the Pillars to "veto" the Emperor's choice, but it requires a unanimous vote of all five Pillars (other than the Presumptive). The Emperor must then choose a different Pillar. This can occur only once; the Pillars cannot veto the Emperor's second choice. The majority of historical rejections occurred when an Emperor chose one of his own Pillars as Presumptive.

It is up to the Presumptive Pillar to decide which other Pillar it will join with to produce the next heir; this is the source of much _more_ of the political wrangling, as each Pillar seeks the favor of the Presumptive.

An Emperor can change his mind after declaring a Presumptive, but only if he can give good reason to the Pillars, and only if at least three of the six Pillars vote to permit him to do so.


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

(message deleted)


----------



## Rystil Arden

It makes sense to me, and I don't see it interfering with anything.  Thanks to the whole abdication tradition, I got the sense that each ruler graciously passed power to the next, and it keeps things from getting bloody in an heirless society.  One minor question: Does this post imply that the heir can only be one particular half-orc who was conceived specifically between the two Pillars that "join" or does the joining process just mean selecting a qualified extant half-orc from the pool that exists between those two Pillars.  If the process was very surgical, as may be implied (I'm not sure), it might step on the toes of the post that indicates a relatively large number of politically-expendable non-heir half-orcs.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It makes sense to me, and I don't see it interfering with anything.  Thanks to the whole abdication tradition, I got the sense that each ruler graciously passed power to the next, and it keeps things from getting bloody in an heirless society.  One minor question: Does this post imply that the heir can only be one particular half-orc who was conceived specifically between the two Pillars that "join" or does the joining process just mean selecting a qualified extant half-orc from the pool that exists between those two Pillars.  If the process was very surgical, as may be implied (I'm not sure), it might step on the toes of the post that indicates a relatively large number of politically-expendable non-heir half-orcs.




I see either as being a viable option. On occasion, the Presumptive and its chosen Pillar may attempt to breed specifically--if they feel they have time, and a good reason to do so--but in most cases, it just means they draw from the "pool" of applicable half-orcs. This, of course, is why even the Pillars that don't much like each other keep breeding with each other: So they have such a pool available as necessary.


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

(message deleted)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I see either as being a viable option. On occasion, the Presumptive and its chosen Pillar may attempt to breed specifically--if they feel they have time, and a good reason to do so--but in most cases, it just means they draw from the "pool" of applicable half-orcs. This, of course, is why even the Pillars that don't much like each other keep breeding with each other: So they have such a pool available as necessary.



That's exactly what I had envisioned from earlier. I had just been thrown astray by "join to produce the new heir" Of course, I see now that when you said produce you meant select and then present (as in "Rystil quickly produced a wand from his Heward's Handy Haversack"), whereas I was thinking 
Produce -> Create -> Procreate (as in "King Henry VIII was upset that Anne Boleyn did not produce a male heir, plus she had six fingers, so he had her head cut off with a sword".

Oh, and sweet map Ironregime! It made me realise that I had the ocean on the wrong side in my head all along.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Bump.

C'mon, guys. There's still _plenty_ to do here. We've got numerous cities, other nations, and several Houses not yet developed.


----------



## domino

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Bump.
> 
> C'mon, guys. There's still _plenty_ to do here. We've got numerous cities, other nations, and several Houses not yet developed.



Yeah.  You guys need to post more stuff, so _I _can post my stuff again.  Because I'm a great big idea whore.


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

*Map of Eyros*

Breakstone has kindly offered to host the his-res map. (Thanks, man!)
One of us will post the link soon, I'm sure.

ironregime


----------



## VirgilCaine

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Far below the main city of Eyros grows an enormous hatred in the form of a subterranean Assassin vine. Every year it grows larger, up through the ruins created by each rebuilding of Eyrdeyn.
> 
> Mouseferatu wins the "Most bestest thread idea in da woild" prize.




Both these ideas are just uber-cool. Thanks guys.


----------



## Jakar

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Note: What follows is longer than the norm, and makes certain assumptions that could impact a large portion of the setting. Although this is not normal policy for the thread--usually a stated fact remains, no matter what--I'm willing, in this case, to field some discussion on this, and perhaps change if it enough people wish me to do so.
> 
> Line of Ascent: The precise means for a half-orc to ascend the Throne are as follows.
> 
> Within four years of taking the Throne, the current Emperor must select one of the Six Pillars from which his successor will come. This Pillar is known as the Presumptive from this point until a new Emperor ascends. This is the source of much of the political wrangling between Pillars, as they all seek the favor of the new Emperor.
> 
> Note that the Emperor cannot choose the Presumptive from which he (or she) came as the new Presumptive. He _can_ choose the other Pillar from which he descends, though this is considered poor form unless he can justify his choice.
> 
> It is possible, although rare, for the Pillars to "veto" the Emperor's choice, but it requires a unanimous vote of all five Pillars (other than the Presumptive). The Emperor must then choose a different Pillar. This can occur only once; the Pillars cannot veto the Emperor's second choice. The majority of historical rejections occurred when an Emperor chose one of his own Pillars as Presumptive.
> 
> It is up to the Presumptive Pillar to decide which other Pillar it will join with to produce the next heir; this is the source of much _more_ of the political wrangling, as each Pillar seeks the favor of the Presumptive.
> 
> An Emperor can change his mind after declaring a Presumptive, but only if he can give good reason to the Pillars, and only if at least three of the six Pillars vote to permit him to do so.




House Taljik, the third and smallest of the Orc Houses, is trying to lift the image of its home city of Taljik-ka (using -ka on the end of the word notes that this is the Houses home city) by the building of a new arena complex.  This complex, which will rival the size of the complex in Eyrdeyn, will house both a longstrider lizard racing track and a blood sports arena with all its auxiliary buildings complexes that come with both facilities.  

Taljik is staking a lot of their province’s finances on this venture in the hope it will build the image of the House in general and therefore give them a boost when the current King starts to look for the next Presumptive as he has been on the throne for 2 years now and has not named the next Presumptive yet.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Jakar said:
			
		

> House Taljik, the third and smallest of the Orc Houses, is trying to lift the image of its home city of Taljik-ka (using -ka on the end of the word notes that this is the Houses home city) by the building of a new arena complex.  This complex, which will rival the size of the complex in Eyrdeyn, will house both a longstrider lizard racing track and a blood sports arena with all its auxiliary buildings complexes that come with both facilities.
> 
> Taljik is staking a lot of their province’s finances on this venture in the hope it will build the image of the House in general and therefore give them a boost when the current King starts to look for the next Presumptive as he has been on the throne for 2 years now and has not named the next Presumptive yet.





Looks like I got some reading to do to catch up, until then I'll post something neutral:

One of the great river Kohoal’s major tributaries is the Zedak river. Before reaching the Kohoal, the Zedak river passes through a deep, narrow ravine known as the Vale of Ur. For as long as could be remembered there have been stories and legends of the cursed vale and the horrid things that lurk within its shadowy confines.


----------



## Undead Lincoln

Every year at midwinter there is a meteor shower.  The main form of astrology is the interpretation of the paths of meteors.  In Eyrian astrology the important factor is the location rather than the date of birth, as a reading of the sky visable from that spot will tell the fortunes of the following year.


----------



## ajanders

*Getting a little Mhur posting*



			
				Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> Looks like I got some reading to do to catch up, until then I'll post something neutral:
> 
> One of the great river Kohoal’s major tributaries is the Zedak river. Before reaching the Kohoal, the Zedak river passes through a deep, narrow ravine known as the Vale of Ur. For as long as could be remembered there have been stories and legends of the cursed vale and the horrid things that lurk within its shadowy confines.




The forge city of Mhur sits atop a geological hot-spot.  Many of Mhur's finest forges are heated not by coal, but by bubbling magma.  The geothermal steam-baths of Mhur are also famed throughout the empire as the most powerful cleansing in the empire...and after a day working in the Mhuri forges, that's about what it takes to get clean.
Terminology note:
Mhuri is "of or relating to the city of Mhur"
Mhuran is "an inhabitant of the city of Mhur"


----------



## Rystil Arden

ajanders said:
			
		

> The forge city of Mhur sits atop a geological hot-spot. Many of Mhur's finest forges are heated not by coal, but by bubbling magma. The geothermal steam-baths of Mhur are also famed throughout the empire as the most powerful cleansing in the empire...and after a day working in the Mhuri forges, that's about what it takes to get clean.
> Terminology note:
> Mhuri is "of or relating to the city of Mhur"
> Mhuran is "an inhabitant of the city of Mhur"



Not to seem a nitpicker, but Lincoln's post should probably be Eyrian astrology. Now onto mine (finally, hurray!). Oh, I apologise for the length, but I was waiting on this for a long time:

Taufenacht the Tempter and the Ancient Intelligence known as The Twelve are one and the same. This many-voiced psionic menace is connected to a terrible but beautiful jewel known as the Cerebrum Ruby, which was discovered by the dwarves of what is now Eyros 5000 years ago, during the reign of the elves on the surface, and the dwarves in the caverns. The following related secret is known only by the dwarf responsible for heading the effort to contain the illithids, and she will only pass this shameful fact onto one successor before passing to her grave: 4500 years ago, Taogrim, king of the dwarves, was engaged to the renowned psion Urtha, but then Taogrim met a beautiful elven princess named Aelyna and fell madly in love. The day before the wedding, jealous Urtha returned to her duty of guarding the Cerebrum Ruby, where she fell prey to its psionic suggestions, and, using its power, she consumed Aelyna's brain, relishing the exotic taste, and dumping the body into a monster den. Using fragments of Aelyna's personality, she was able to seduce the bereaved Taogrim, and the two dwarves were married the next year. But on her wedding night, as Urtha closed her eyes to kiss her new husband, she heard a strangled gurgling sound. She opened her eyes to see, to her horror, that her soft ruby lips had become a tentacled maw, involuntarily sucking the brain out of her beloved. Disgusted at what she had become, Urtha ran away with the Cerebrum Ruby to the deepest reaches of the caverns, and she and her unborn twins became the first illithids (note: all this replaces the crazy new 3.x idea that illithids are like aliens from the movie Aliens).


----------



## domino

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not to seem a nitpicker, but Lincoln's post should probably be Eyrian astrology. Now onto mine (finally, hurray!). Oh, I apologise for the length, but I was waiting on this for a long time:
> 
> And now I skip a lot just to save space.




Nearly a millenia ago, royal trappings (or crown jewels, whatever you want to call them) vanished.  These included the Royal Sash, Royal Sword, and Royal Ring.  The vault guards unanimously claimed that during the night, they drove off a pale, beautiful Human woman, who glowed faintly as though lit from behind by a pale, violet light.  They were both executed for failure of their duties.

The Sash is a broad belt of silver and gold links, studded with gems of all colors.  It is worn diagonally across the body from left shoulder to right hip.

The Sword is an elaborate short sword, with a small round guard, and a total length of about two feet.  It is studded with gems on the hilt and guard, and the handle wrapped with fine lizard skin, and silver wire.  The blade itself is bright steel, but embossed with golden images from Eyros history down the length of the blade.  It comes with a lizard skin belt and scabbard, both also studded with gems.

The Ring is a simple, yet large signet ring with the seal of Eyros dominant.  On the sides of the band are large diamonds, with sapphires ringing the seal itself.

There were lesser objects in the vault as well, but they were not historically significant.  Those were left alone.


----------



## domino

Also.  Shouldn't Zhalccu now be called Zhal-ka, to bring it into line with Jakar's post #159?


----------



## Arkhandus

Zhalccu is the province ruled by House Zhal.  It's not a city.  On a related note, should we name the home cities of each House after the House itself, as was done with Taljik?  Or might each House choose their own name for their particular home city?  Is Mhur going to be some House's home city?  Also, should all the orc-blooded Houses control the same side of the Dominion's territory (i.e. the northern half or the western half or whatnot) while the human-blooded Hosues control the other side, or no?


----------



## Arkhandus

domino said:
			
		

> Nearly a millenia ago, royal trappings (or crown jewels, whatever you want to call them) vanished.  These included the Royal Sash, Royal Sword, and Royal Ring.  The vault guards unanimously claimed that during the night, they drove off a pale, beautiful Human woman, who glowed faintly as though lit from behind by a pale, violet light.  They were both executed for failure of their duties.
> 
> The Sash is a broad belt of silver and gold links, studded with gems of all colors.  It is worn diagonally across the body from left shoulder to right hip.
> 
> The Sword is an elaborate short sword, with a small round guard, and a total length of about two feet.  It is studded with gems on the hilt and guard, and the handle wrapped with fine lizard skin, and silver wire.  The blade itself is bright steel, but embossed with golden images from Eyros history down the length of the blade.  It comes with a lizard skin belt and scabbard, both also studded with gems.
> 
> The Ring is a simple, yet large signet ring with the seal of Eyros dominant.  On the sides of the band are large diamonds, with sapphires ringing the seal itself.
> 
> There were lesser objects in the vault as well, but they were not historically significant.  Those were left alone.




Shocker lizards are favored pets in Eyros, and have become largely domesticated the same way as dogs and cats in other cultures.  Domestic dogs and cats are unheard of in Eyros, but foreign ambassadors sometimes bring such strange, weak little pets on their visits to Eyrdeyn, which amuses the Pillars as a sign of how weak the foreign powers are, to domesticate such mild and feeble beasts.  Wealthy Eyrian cities tend to suffer occasional, but mild, freak thunderstorms due to the presence of many shocker lizard pets in the city.  This is a boon in drought seasons, but too infrequent to be much help then.

Shocker lizards are called dhazi (singular dhaz) in Eyros, the old orcish name for the critters, and Eyrians show off their pride and skill in lizard-taming by finding the biggest and most beautiful dhazi to make their pets.  However, they are difficult to tame in adulthood, so an Eyrian must find their ideal pet when it is a hatchling and raise it themselves.  Eyrians who manage to raise a particularly large and exquisite shocker lizard are considered to have a good eye for spotting potential and beauty, having spotted the difficult signs of such in a mere hatchling.

Privelaged Eyrian children (as the poor ones can't afford a pet shocker lizard) enjoy racing their dhazi, while older Eyrians enjoy taking their pets on hunting trips.  The orc-blooded House of Taljik likes to make capturing a wild dhaz hatchling into a rite of passage to adulthood for their children, training the youths to be cunning, sneaky, or just plain fast as they try to steal a hatchling from a nest guarded by many adult dhazi.  They see this rite of passage as a point of pride showing their prowess and strength to the larger Houses.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Unknown to the world, a sect of human sorcerers known as the Caretakers of Ur have, for ages untold, stood guard over the Vale of Ur. Within the vale, they believe, is the key to unbelievable power and it is their duty to make sure that power is never found. Caretaker legend tell that should the secret of Ur ever be unlocked a terrible age of darkness will fall upon the world.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Zhalccu is the province ruled by House Zhal.  It's not a city.  On a related note, should we name the home cities of each House after the House itself, as was done with Taljik?  Or might each House choose their own name for their particular home city?  Is Mhur going to be some House's home city?  Also, should all the orc-blooded Houses control the same side of the Dominion's territory (i.e. the northern half or the western half or whatnot) while the human-blooded Hosues control the other side, or no?





I think the easiest way to explain Mhur's name is to have it predate the current houses/government.


----------



## Jakar

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> I think the easiest way to explain Mhur's name is to have it predate the current houses/government.




Sounds good.  I hope I did not stuff anything up with the -ka thing.


----------



## Abisashi

Jakar said:
			
		

> Taljik is staking a lot of their province’s finances on this venture in the hope it will build the image of the House in general and therefore give them a boost when the current King starts to look for the next Presumptive as he has been on the throne for 2 years now and has not named the next Presumptive yet.






			
				Compilation said:
			
		

> Felra Raj-Tinar (the dashed name indicates her connection to both her orc and human House lineages) is an intelligent and well-liked young half orc who is expected by many to take the throne when the aging ruler abdicates (half-orcs have such a low life-expectancy...) Little does anyone suspect that Felra is secretly involved in a forbidden love affair with the notorious pirate captain Darrenback!




These seem to contradict; to reconcile them, how about the arena won't be done until after Felra takes the throne - just in time for the second anniversary of her coronation? Felra loves gladiatorial games and racing. This probably also puts the current emperor at the end of his reign - the next coronation is already planned.

This also provides possible adventure hooks as the houses have a while to try to sabotage the arena.


----------



## Rystil Arden

This is a nice catch that I didn't notice.  I had sort of implied that the current emperor was nearing his abdication with the Felra post, so pushing the arena's completion a bit into the future (so that Felra or whoever else gets the throne next is the empress mentioned in Jakar's post) as you suggested would certainly work to reconcile this.


----------



## Jakar

Yer, I did not notice that one myself.  The fix is cool as well.

Information overload.  Time to have a beer I think to unblock the overload.  lol


----------



## Abisashi

*Contribution*



			
				Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> Unknown to the world, a sect of human sorcerers known as the Caretakers of Ur have, for ages untold, stood guard over the Vale of Ur. Within the vale, they believe, is the key to unbelievable power and it is their duty to make sure that power is never found. Caretaker legend tell that should the secret of Ur ever be unlocked a terrible age of darkness will fall upon the world.




If you don't mind, Phineas:

Agents of the Twelve often strike toward the Vale of Ur, though this was not realized until recently when a historian analyzed the data from all the incursions. Other historians dismissed his research because they said it was based too much on guess-work and fragmentary records, and because they consider the Caretakers of Ur to be harmless fools at best, dangerous lunatics at worst. The journal which had published his research, The Royal Historical Chronicle, published a retraction, and pointed out that it had only published the paper as a thought experiment to begin with.

The historian, Kalis Dal-Malarn, who had earlier been adopted into Dal-Malorn for his exceptionally thorough research, was disowned by Pillar Malorn. Although a human, he was born into the lower classes.


----------



## Abisashi

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> 1) You contribute to the setting by posting a single fact. *These should be no longer than a few sentences, and under most conditions should consist of a single sentence.*




We are totally breaking rule 1, but a lot of this stuff wouldn't work as well without it, so oh well. As long as post size doesn't expand anymore, I think we're good.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

Abisashi said:
			
		

> We are totally breaking rule 1, but a lot of this stuff wouldn't work as well without it, so oh well. As long as post size doesn't expand anymore, I think we're good.




I'll try to be as brief as I can.   

House Kiron rules the southern province of Aenajadin, which borders the elven nation of Nistadeen, from their capital city of Kiron-ka. Once House Kiron had a reputation for excess and debauchery, but the blood war between orcs and humans and resultant fall of one of the Pillars caused the house elders to reexamine their priorities. Saint Lasair, prophet of the Dawn, delivered her message of universal enlightenment to the very receptive family elders, who declared the Dawnist Church the established faith of the province. In keeping with the Dawnist devotion to freewill, House Kiron abandoned the use of Masks and elves were recognized as freepersons within Aenajadin.

In addition to a Human and an Orc spouse, Kiron nobles often keep an elven consort. The human scions of House Kiron are the ruling class of Aenajadin, half-orc scions aspire to the throne of Eyros, and half-elf scions are the elite clergy of the Dawnist church. Having no elven Masks, the Children of the Dawn are House Kiron's greatest magical resource. Often seen as second class, half-elf scions are always striving to prove their loyalty to House Kiron. They were the first to join Lusarum in his denunciation of the Corythian "heresy" of the Nistadeen elves.


----------



## Sarellion

The gnomes learned the secrets of necromancy from the Valjin, the ancient elven necromancers, who experimented with the gnomes to create a perfect apprentice race for their experiments. These new gnomes rebelled and fled from the elven empire. In revenge the Valjin slaughtered their remaining families. The gnomes pledged fealty to the warlords of the invading army in exchange for vengeance at their former masters. The surviving Valjin had their souls imprisoned in magic crystals where they were subject to terrible torments as the gnomes probed their mind to find their last secrets.

Thanatos was delighted to put the elves wizards under eternal servitude and is upset that house Kiron released their masks.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Twiggly the Gnome said:
			
		

> I'll try to be as brief as I can.
> 
> House Kiron rules the southern province of Aenajadin, which borders the elven nation of Nistadeen, from their capital city of Kiron-ka. Once House Kiron had a reputation for excess and debauchery, but the blood war between orcs and humans and resultant fall of one of the Pillars caused the house elders to reexamine their priorities. Saint Lasair, prophet of the Dawn, delivered her message of universal enlightenment to the very receptive family elders, who declared the Dawnist Church the established faith of the province. In keeping with the Dawnist devotion to freewill, House Kiron abandoned the use of Masks and elves were recognized as freepersons within Aenajadin.
> 
> In addition to a Human and an Orc spouse, Kiron nobles often keep an elven consort. The human scions of House Kiron are the ruling class of Aenajadin, half-orc scions aspire to the throne of Eyros, and half-elf scions are the elite clergy of the Dawnist church. Having no elven Masks, the Children of the Dawn are House Kiron's greatest magical resource. Often seen as second class, half-elf scions are always striving to prove their loyalty to House Kiron. They were the first to join Lusarum in his denunciation of the Corythian "heresy" of the Nistadeen elves.



 You know, that's really funny because I was going to post something very similar to this next.  Great minds think alike!

Now for my contribution:

Aeryl Dal-Kiron is a friendly, likable half-elf who has gone on a diplomatic mission of friendship to visit the high court of Nistadeen, bringing with him a beautiful necklace as a gift to Alyria, the King's Lae'Thyr (a term meaning true heart, the elven equivalent of wife).  Secretly a bitter follower of the Purging Flame of Dawn, Lusarum's personal followers among the Children of Dawn, Aeryl has come to stir up problems for the elves of Nistadeen.  In addition to more mundane means of sabotage Aeryl's main plot involves the necklace, which is a focus donated to Lusarum by Vildaxaranthus that will instigate the devolution into a Falgyr (elf-ogre), but it is missing the crucial component that allows the elf to retain their mind.  On the night of the next full moon, Alyria will become a murderous, bestial creature.  Can anyone find a way to save her before she is slain by one of her own people in self-defense?  And perhaps more importantly among the everlasting political social scheming and loss of face and honour of life in Nistadeen, can they keep it a secret for the king?  If so, they could earn the gratitude of King Laryst of Nistadeen, whose ever-expanding mercantile empire could soon become a majour force in the world.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Abisashi said:
			
		

> We are totally breaking rule 1, but a lot of this stuff wouldn't work as well without it, so oh well. As long as post size doesn't expand anymore, I think we're good.




I'm not too worried about it. In the beginning, it was necessary, to make sure no one person had too mucn influence over the direction of the setting. As complex as things have gotten, however, it's getting harder to add to it without going into more detail.

As you say, as long as things don't get much larger, everything's groovy.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Taufenacht the Tempter and the Ancient Intelligence known as The Twelve are one and the same. This many-voiced psionic menace is connected to a terrible but beautiful jewel known as the Cerebrum Ruby, which was discovered by the dwarves of what is now Eyros 5000 years ago, during the reign of the elves on the surface, and the dwarves in the caverns. The following related secret is known only by the dwarf responsible for heading the effort to contain the illithids, and she will only pass this shameful fact onto one successor before passing to her grave: 4500 years ago, Taogrim, king of the dwarves, was engaged to the renowned psion Urtha, but then Taogrim met a beautiful elven princess named Aelyna and fell madly in love. The day before the wedding, jealous Urtha returned to her duty of guarding the Cerebrum Ruby, where she fell prey to its psionic suggestions, and, using its power, she consumed Aelyna's brain, relishing the exotic taste, and dumping the body into a monster den. Using fragments of Aelyna's personality, she was able to seduce the bereaved Taogrim, and the two dwarves were married the next year. But on her wedding night, as Urtha closed her eyes to kiss her new husband, she heard a strangled gurgling sound. She opened her eyes to see, to her horror, that her soft ruby lips had become a tentacled maw, involuntarily sucking the brain out of her beloved. Disgusted at what she had become, Urtha ran away with the Cerebrum Ruby to the deepest reaches of the caverns, and she and her unborn twins became the first illithids (note: all this replaces the crazy new 3.x idea that illithids are like aliens from the movie Aliens).




The Cerebrum Ruby is actually more appropriately named than anyone realizes. It is literally a portion of the brain of a great demon who has slumbered in the earth for eons, and into whose calcified body the ancient dwarves accidentally dug while mining. Taufenacht, lord of demons, uses this "demon brain" as a doorway for his power and his voice to enter Eyros and the material world. He has other such doorways, including the entity (as yet undefined) which the columns of the Twelve keep trapped beneath the frozen North. The ruby and the Twelve are not obviously the same creature, because Taufenacht's "voice" is altered by the persona of the entity/object through which he channels.

(Oh, and Rystil, I think the "mind flayers as aliens" idea predates 3E. I seem to recall it was the case through much of 2E as well. But you're absolutely right, your version is better for Eyros. )


----------



## Tonguez

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Is Mhur going to be some House's home city?  Also, should all the orc-blooded Houses control the same side of the Dominion's territory (i.e. the northern half or the western half or whatnot) while the human-blooded Hosues control the other side, or no?




No house holds authority in Mhur instead it is governed by the 'Iron League' a guild of miners, smiths, merchants and alchemist. Due to its control of Industry the Iron League has been able to hold its own against the political manouverings of the Six Pillars. The Iron League is starting to dominate the River Barge trade raising concerns amongst some of the houses who have merchantile interest of their own. The Iron League has also offered significant finance to House Taljik for their development project, leading to concerns that House Taljik may be significantly in debt.

(I'd also avoid splitting the Orc-Human houses so definatively. It seems to me that mixing them fits more with the logic of the setting - and the agenda of Eyros' founders)


----------



## Mouseferatu

Tonguez said:
			
		

> (I'd also avoid splitting the Orc-Human houses so definatively. It seems to me that mixing them fits more with the logic of the setting - and the agenda of Eyros' founders)




I'd agree. Let's keep things organic, where we can. 

Similarly, I don't think we have to have a single naming convention for the cities. Those Pillars who want the city named after them can do so, but I don't think it's essential they all do.

Of course, this isn't an "official" contribution, so someone else can come along and overrule me on this one.


----------



## Abisashi

Tonguez said:
			
		

> (I'd also avoid splitting the Orc-Human houses so definatively. It seems to me that mixing them fits more with the logic of the setting - and the agenda of Eyros' founders)




Well, we already do this, I think. The highest ranking members of a house are purely of that race (they have to be, to produce suitable heirs), but the rest of the pillar is kind of mixed, due to the marriage system. Didn't we already say that half-orcs who didn't become emperor weren't considered very imporant?

What you end up with is a ranking system based on racial purity, though I think there's lots of room for people of merit to move around - though never to the top, going back to the issue of providing an heir.

Full Blood
.9 Blooded
...
.6 blooded
Half-Blood

edit: oops, see below. I'll leave this though, as it kind of restates what is going on in house hierarchies.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> The Cerebrum Ruby is actually more appropriately named than anyone realizes. It is literally a portion of the brain of a great demon who has slumbered in the earth for eons, and into whose calcified body the ancient dwarves accidentally dug while mining. Taufenacht, lord of demons, uses this "demon brain" as a doorway for his power and his voice to enter Eyros and the material world. He has other such doorways, including the entity (as yet undefined) which the columns of the Twelve keep trapped beneath the frozen North. The ruby and the Twelve are not obviously the same creature, because Taufenacht's "voice" is altered by the persona of the entity/object through which he channels.
> 
> (Oh, and Rystil, I think the "mind flayers as aliens" idea predates 3E. I seem to recall it was the case through much of 2E as well. But you're absolutely right, your version is better for Eyros. )



Oh, I see I didn't make myself clear. I read a bit about mindflayers in both 2E and 3E, and they have always been "alien" in official D&D in that they are invading planeswalking creatures from another dimension. What I actually meant is that my mind flayers don't reproduce through the process on page 90 of the 3rd-edition Fiend Folio, which *is* new to 3.x (the baby gets inserted into the brain case via the ear canal and eats its host alive to create a new illithid, thus explaining the half-illithid template as the result of this process on non-humans), a strange change that I never much cared for. Since this reminds me of the movie Aliens, that's why I said they aren't like them (although its true that according to my description, Eyrian illithids are also not extraplanar like in 2E).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Abisashi said:
			
		

> Well, we already do this, I think. The highest ranking members of a house are purely of that race (they have to be, to produce suitable heirs), but the rest of the pillar is kind of mixed, due to the marriage system. Didn't we already say that half-orcs who didn't become emperor weren't considered very imporant?
> 
> What you end up with is a ranking system based on racial purity, though I think there's lots of room for people of merit to move around - though never to the top, going back to the issue of providing an heir.
> 
> Full Blood
> .9 Blooded
> ...
> .6 blooded
> Half-Blood



 They weren't talking about racial purity in the Pillars Abi, they were referring to a geographic question about whether the orc pillars would all hold domains near each other and vice versa for humans.  This would make a civil war of separation easier to achieve, for instance.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I see I didn't make myself clear. I read a bit about mindflayers in both 2E and 3E, and they have always been "alien" in official D&D in that they are invading planeswalking creatures from another dimension. What I actually meant is that my mind flayers don't reproduce through the process on page 90 of the 3rd-edition Fiend Folio, which *is* new to 3.x (the baby gets inserted into the brain case via the ear canal and eats its host alive to create a new illithid, thus explaining the half-illithid template as the result of this process on non-humans), a strange change that I never much cared for. Since this reminds me of the movie Aliens, that's why I said they aren't like them (although its true that according to my description, Eyrian illithids are also not extraplanar like in 2E).




Hmm. I thought that was the case in 2E as well, as per the various mind-flayer adventures/supplements, but I Could be mistaken. In any case, we're getting a bit far afield, here.  Suffice it to say, once again, your idea makes much more sense for this particular setting.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Hmm. I thought that was the case in 2E as well, as per the various mind-flayer adventures/supplements, but I Could be mistaken. In any case, we're getting a bit far afield, here.  Suffice it to say, once again, your idea makes much more sense for this particular setting.



 Heh, knowing the volume of material they churned out at once during 2E, I wouldn't be surprised if they contradicted themselves in something I didn't see.  I like the way we are going here though, it really creates a haunted feeling for the as-yet-undetailed dwarf psion in charge of the secret, and the Taufenacht factor seems to be a powerful hidden threat to which PCs could progress after dealing with relatively local political matters at lower levels.


----------



## Abisashi

*Contribution #2*



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> No house holds authority in Mhur instead it is governed by the 'Iron League' a guild of miners, smiths, merchants and alchemist. Due to its control of Industry the Iron League has been able to hold its own against the political manouverings of the Six Pillars. The Iron League is starting to dominate the River Barge trade raising concerns amongst some of the houses who have merchantile interest of their own. The Iron League has also offered significant finance to House Taljik for their development project, leading to concerns that House Taljik may be significantly in debt.




Yay! Five people contributed after me, so now I can go to bed.


There are several mask oaths (see post #134.) The most common one is a House Oath, making the mask subservient to its house. This is the only one that is common knowledge. 

A second mask oath is the Imperial Oath, which only three remaining masks have sworn - Alivia(posts #121), Jal-qwuin (though it is more-or-less unravelled in her case; see post #115), and Tellas (emphasis on the second syllable.) The only person who knows of the existance and actions of Tellas is the emperor. Kalis Dal-Malarn (see post #174), the historian, once suggested the existance of someone along the lines of Tellas in one of his footnotes, but it was just speculation. Kalis believed that Tellas impersonated or created people in order to act in the interest of the emperor. Given the technical nature of the paper in which this was proposed, very few have even seen the footnote, much less taken it seriously. As Kalis noted, this implied that there was a version of the oath that did not leave those compelled by it with the mind of a child. Kalis is not aware that Alivia was under this oath; he believes her to be a guardian mask.

A third mask oath, much more common than the imperial one, is the Guardian Oath. Guardian Masks are sworn to protect the empire; though stewarded by the various houses, their first alliegence is to the empire (they did not participate in the War of the Crumbled Pillar, but instead guarded the borders.) This oath, like the imperial one, has fallen out of use, but that occured later and thus there are around 40 Guardian masks around. Because they are not sworn to a house, Pillar Kiron was unable to free the guardian masks in their care, though they treat them very well.

Other oaths may exist as well.


As a side note, all of the masks at this point have a single name, which I think fits well with them being slaves. Opinions on all masks having a single name?


As an organizational side note, if you reference something, I'd appreciate it if you could point to an earler post about it, or add a reminder sentance about it - reading this thread was confusing at points because I didn't remember the names of everything.


*****Important Note: The Imperial Oath mentioned here has been changed to be called the Primal Oath. Check the latest summary for more information, under the section on elves.


----------



## Abisashi

*Clarification*

That was kind of long, and I edited it at least 10 times   .

The guardian masks ignoring the civil war helps explain why the empire wasn't destroyed by external forces during its civil war, which by our account was absolutely devastating. There used to be a lot more guardian masks, but a lot of them died protecting the empire during the war. 40 seems a reasonable number (it was 100, but I lowered it; should I go back?)

I'm trying to tie things into each other as much as possible, thus the reference to three earlier named characters, and the post numbers where they can be found.

Oh, and the referenced paper by Kalis Dal-Moran was also published in The Royal Historical Chronicle.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Abisashi said:
			
		

> Yay! Five people contributed after me, so now I can go to bed.
> 
> 
> There are several mask oaths (see post 134.) The most common one is a House Oath, making the mask subservient to its house. This is the only one that is common knowledge.
> 
> A second mask oath is the Imperial Oath, which only three remaining masks have sworn - Alivia, Jal-qwuin (though it is more-or-less unravelled in her case), and Tellas (emphasis on the second syllable.) The only person who knows of the existance and actions of Tellas is the emperor. Kalis Dal-Malorn (see post #174), the historian, once suggested the existance of someone along the lines of Tellas in one of his footnotes, but it was just speculation. Kalis believed that Tellas impersonated or created people in order to act in the interest of the emperor. Given the technical nature of the paper in which this was proposed, very few have even seen the footnote, much less taken it seriously. As Kalis noted, this implied that there was a version of the oath that did not leave those compelled by it with the mind of a child. Kalis is not aware that Alivia was under this oath; he believes her to be a guardian mask.
> 
> A third mask oath, much more common than the imperial one, is the Guardian Oath. Guardian Masks are sworn to protect the empire; though stewarded by the various houses, their first alliegence is to the empire (they did not participate in the War of the Crumbled Pillar, but instead guarded the borders.) This oath, like the imperial one, has fallen out of use, but that occured later and thus there are around 40 Guardian masks around. Because they are not sworn to a house, Pillar Kiron was unable to free the guardian masks in their care, though they treat them very well.
> 
> Other oaths may exist as well.
> 
> 
> As a side note, all of the masks at this point have a single name, which I think fits well with them being slaves. Opinions on all masks having a single name?
> 
> 
> As an organizational side note, if you reference something, I'd appreciate it if you could point to an earler post about it, or add a reminder sentance about it - reading this thread was confusing at points because I didn't remember the names of everything.



 Hmm...given the high turnover rate of emperors, does that mean that Tellas is known to all former and current emperors, or does she (oh, no gender pronouns, so she might be a he, I have no idea) magically contact current emperors and then later wipe their minds so that only the current emperor knows, or maybe we change it so nobody knows...or maybe this will be clarified later?


----------



## Abisashi

*Clarification*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...given the high turnover rate of emperors, does that mean that Tellas is known to all former and current emperors, or does she (oh, no gender pronouns, so she might be a he, I have no idea) magically contact current emperors and then later wipe their minds so that only the current emperor knows, or maybe we change it so nobody knows...or maybe this will be clarified later?




Well, I assumed the current emperor introduces Tellas (Let's say Tellas at least pretends to be a she; her actual gender is unknown.) to the next emperor, so they know she's legit. I don't know about memory erasure though; Tellan may have this power, given her proposed _modus operandi_.

I'm trying to make Tellas super-shadowy; no-one knows what the Imperial Oath does, exactly, except possibly Alivia and Tellas; the oath may require that they lie about it even to the emperor. The details should probably be left unspecified for DMs to decide, though if someone has a totally awesome conspiracy idea, that'd work too.

edit: clarified Tellan's apparent gender to female.

edit: I need to go to bed; fixed Tellas's name from Tellan


----------



## Rystil Arden

Abisashi said:
			
		

> Well, I assumed the current emperor introduces Tellan (Let's say Tellan at least pretends to be a she; her actual gender is unknown.) to the next emperor, so they know she's legit. I don't know about memory erasure though; Tellan may have this power, given her proposed _modus operandi_.
> 
> I'm trying to make Tellan super-shadowy; no-one knows what the Imperial Oath does, exactly, except possibly Alivia and Tellan; the oath may require that they lie about it even to the emperor.
> 
> edit: clarified Tellan's apparent gender to female.



 OK, that seems reasonable to me.  Its just with that many people knowing the secret, you'd think it would get out.  Maybe they are geased by Tellas?


----------



## Abisashi

*Conversation*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, that seems reasonable to me.  Its just with that many people knowing the secret, you'd think it would get out.  Maybe they are geased by Tellas?




Can't a gease be detected? Well, if so, not hers    Tellas lets their be a high-level caster without the normal ramifications, because she is bound by her oath and the emperor's orders (when they don't contradict that oath.)

The effect is still there, though, and can be broken/reversed once found.

Oh, and I fixed the name in my earier post.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh, and a minor note: since the magic of the Masks is supposed to always make them have the outlook of a child, and at the least we know Alivia does and she swore the same oath as Tellas, it would imply that Tellas also has the mind of a child (doesn't preclude 20+ Int, so a very smart child, leading to Tellas treating her/his job as a complicated game).  Of course, it doesn't have to contradict the post, since it just means Kalis formerly dal-Malarn is wrong about that one part of his surprisingly accurate theories.  Oh, and I concur that we seem to have created a precedent of single-named Masks, makes sense for slaves.


----------



## Abisashi

*Conversation*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and a minor note: since the magic of the Masks is supposed to always make them have the outlook of a child, and at the least we know Alivia does and she swore the same oath as Tellas, it would imply that Tellas also has the mind of a child (doesn't preclude 20+ Int, so a very smart child, leading to Tellas treating her/his job as a complicated game)...




I was trying to dodge the childish outlook with the imperial oath, but Tellas treating everything as a complicated game is totally awesome, and I think works even better for what I'm trying to accomplish; good idea.

Looking back at my first post, kalis shouldn't have been hit so hard for that article about the Vale of Ur (disowned and such), given his good record - but maybe his fall came after the emperor was informed of the content of his earlier paper that mentioned the possiblity of someone like Tellas, and he told Tellas to bring Kalis down. Or perhaps he's written other things people didn't like. Kalis was never big on official approval.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Abisashi said:
			
		

> I was trying to dodge the childish outlook with the imperial oath, but Tellas treating everything as a complicated game is totally awesome, and I think works even better for what I'm trying to accomplish; good idea.
> 
> Looking back at my first post, kalis shouldn't have been hit so hard for that article about the Vale of Ur (disowned and such), given his good record - but maybe his fall came after the emperor was informed of the content of his earlier paper that mentioned the possiblity of someone like Tellas, and he told Tellas to bring Kalis down. Or perhaps he's written other things people didn't like. Kalis was never big on official approval.



 That makes sense, perhaps he was too dangerous to the nation's secrets to allow him continued access to the scholarly resources of House Malarn, lest he dig too deeply for his own good.


----------



## Abisashi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That makes sense, perhaps he was too dangerous to the nation's secrets to allow him continued access to the scholarly resources of House Malarn, lest he dig too deeply for his own good.




I like that; conspiracy is always cool.


Mouseferatu, this thread was a great idea (even though I should have gone to sleep hours ago and it's keeping me up.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Abisashi said:
			
		

> I like that; conspiracy is always cool.
> 
> 
> Mouseferatu, this thread was a great idea (even though I should have gone to sleep hours ago and it's keeping me up.)



 I agree, best thread ever!  On the topic of Kalis, I can definitely see the PCs becoming embroiled in his Sisyphean (like Sisyphus pushing his boulder up the hill) quest to regain his status because the more he gets PCs to investigate into proving his theories correct, the more necessary it becomes to keep him in disgrace.


----------



## Abisashi

*Summarization*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree, best thread ever!  On the topic of Kalis, I can definitely see the PCs becoming embroiled in his Sisyphean (like Sisyphus pushing his boulder up the hill) quest to regain his status because the more he gets PCs to investigate into proving his theories correct, the more necessary it becomes to keep him in disgrace.




For Mouseferatu's sake, here's a quick blurb for him in the NPC section.

Until recently, Kalis Dal-Malorn was a prominent historian, noted for his thorough research, keen insight, and lack of respect for authority, tradition, or his own safety; he lost all of the several duels he was challenged to, as his time in the military was spent as an advisor and quartermaster. Kalis was disowned by pillar Malarn and lost most of his credibility after publishing a paper suggesting that the Vale of Ur really did contain something valuable - valuable to The Twelve. Many took his guess-work and reliance upon questionable sources as an excuse to cast him down. Though the revolutionary nature of many of his findings meant that few were totally correct, his keen and dilligent mind meant that few were far off. Kalis is currently trying to regain his status as a historian, and will go to considerable lengths to demonstrate that he was correct (hiring adventurers to investigate, for example.)


And for Tellas:

Two people know of Tellas: herself and the current emperor; thus has it always been, according to Tellas. Tellas appears to be a female mask bound by the Imperial Oath (like Alivia and Jal-qwuin). Tellas manipulates events behind the scenes to the benefit of the emperor. A few years ago the historian Kalis Dal-Malarn suggested the existance of someone like Tellas, though few took him seriously, and he got many of the details wrong (for instance, he believed Tellas was not childlike as the other masks were.) Even so, this proposal may have had a hand in his downfall. In truth, Tellas has the outlook of a child, just like the other masks, but where most of them are docile, she is very exuberant and cunning. Tellas regards everything as a grand, complicated game.


----------



## Abisashi

*Standardization*

In Jal-qwuin's entry, their are two spellings - that one and Jal-guin. I prefer Jal-qwuin, but either way we should choose one.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nicely summarised, and since you were just collecting material from other posts about these characters, it gets around the contribution limit (since it isn't new, just extrapolated).  I like the qw spelling on Jal-qwuin too, but the Jal-guin spelling on page 3 on the thread is the original, if i recall correctly.


----------



## Abisashi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nicely summarised, and since you were just collecting material from other posts about these characters, it gets around the contribution limit (since it isn't new, just extrapolated).  I like the qw spelling on Jal-qwuin too, but the Jal-guin spelling on page 3 on the thread is the original, if i recall correctly.




The original post (#115, as far as I can tell) refers to Ja-qwuin twice; in the first paragraph she is called Jal-guin, and in the second she is called Jal-guin. The post is copied into the collection with both spellings in it, but the sentance order is re-arranged and Jal-qwuin appears first.

Fate Lawson was the original poster, so we should probably just ask him.

Waiting for five other people to contribute is killing me   .


----------



## Tonguez

Abisashi said:
			
		

> In Jal-qwuin's entry, their are two spellings - that one and Jal-guin. I prefer Jal-qwuin, but either way we should choose one.




Perhaps one is the Low Eyrosian spelling and the other the High Eyrosian (translated from pictographs obviously)

As to *Tellas* I was going to suggest that even the emperor doesn't know of her name but since Abisashi has established that the emperor does I'll suggest that 

"each emperor knows Tellas in a different form and it is this ephemeral nature that has allowed her shadowy mission to continue undetected for so long"

(ps that counts as a submission - and one sentence as per the original guidelines too)


----------



## Abisashi

Nevermind - I'll let people deal with this later.


----------



## Abisashi

Tonguez said:
			
		

> (ps that counts as a submission - and one sentence as per the original guidelines too)




After quoting the rule discussing post length, I immediately made one of the bigger posts. I'm a bad boy   .


----------



## Abisashi

*Your idea is better*



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> As to Tellas I was going to suggest that even the emperor doesn't know of her name but since Abisashi has established that the emperor does I'll suggest that
> 
> "each emperor knows Tellas in a different form and it is this ephemeral nature that has allowed her shadowy mission to continue undetected for so long"





Actually, I like not having even the emperor know Tellas's name. Perhaps Tellas is just the name she goes by with this emperor? Or do you think it would be better if the emperor is never told a name for her?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Abisashi said:
			
		

> Actually, I like not having even the emperor know Tellas's name. Perhaps Tellas is just the name she goes by with this emperor? Or do you think it would be better if the emperor is never told a name for her?



 Ooh, make it so nobody knows her name: even more mysterious, leaving emperors wondering about the truth of the "Nameless Mask."


----------



## Tonguez

Abisashi said:
			
		

> Actually, I like not having even the emperor know Tellas's name. Perhaps Tellas is just the name she goes by with this emperor? Or do you think it would be better if the emperor is never told a name for her?




I'd say never told her _real_ name - it could be that Tellas is an archaic elf word meaning something like 'shadow' it was used in the Imperial oath originally as a title (The Tellas) rather than a name 

and calling her the Nameless Mask is way kewl


----------



## Rystil Arden

Tonguez said:
			
		

> I'd say never told her _real_ name - it could be that Tellas is an archaic elf word meaning something like 'shadow' it was used in the Imperial oath originally as a title (The Tellas) rather than a name
> 
> and calling her the Nameless Mask is way kewl



That works and fits nicely too. Its just a flavour choice of whether you have no name at all or a false one.

Edit: As for the Nameless Mask, thanks!  I just got the idea and realised it sounded pretty cool as I thought it up.


----------



## Abisashi

*Combining*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ooh, make it so nobody knows her name: even more mysterious, leaving emperors wondering about the truth of the "Nameless Mask."






			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> I'd say never told her _real_ name - it cold be that Tellas is an archaic elf word meaning something like 'shadow' it was used in the Imperial oath originally as a title rather than a name but as language has changed and the Oath altered this fact has been lost.




How about when the emperor asks/is told what to call her (by the previous emperor, when the new one is introduced), she just giggles (like a littlle girl) and says, "call me Tellas." Tellas is an archaic elven word meaning, approximately, shadow, though as most of the old elven lore was destroyed in the conquest this is unknown to the emperors. Direct questions as to her name are met with a shrug and, "Tellas will do." Orders and threats do not sway her to say any more.


----------



## Abisashi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That works and fits nicely too.  Its just a flavour choice of whether you have no name at all or a false one.




Yeah. Heck, maybe she changes her mind over time; she gets bored with one way and does it another.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Abisashi said:
			
		

> How about when the emperor asks/is told what to call her (by the previous emperor, when the new one is introduced), she just giggles (like a littlle girl) and says, "call me Tellas." Tellas is an archaic elven word meaning, approximately, shadow, though as most of the old elven lore was destroyed in the conquest this is unknown to the emperors. Direct questions as to her name are met with a shrug and, "Tellas will do." Orders and threats do not sway her to say any more...Yeah. Heck, maybe she changes her mind over time; she gets bored with one way and does it another.




Wow, with our powers combined, Tellas is shaping up to be a *very* interesting NPC.


----------



## Phineas Crow

A popular game among Eyrians is Tarhg, a sport which developed from an ancient orc ritual. Tarhg is played in a circular dirt ring with 2 teams of five players. On either side of the arena are goals, usually represented by two tall poles. A heavy leather ball, which substitutes the severed head used in olden times, is used and to score a team must get the ball into the other team’s goal, usually by throwing or kicking it past the defending team. While punching and kicking other players is a penalty, grappling them is an acceptable tactic. Prior to a match it is usually customary to soak the dirt arena in blood. Not just ceremonial, the blood helps keep the dirt from being stirred up during the game.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> A popular game among Eyrians is Tarhg, a sport which developed from an ancient orc ritual. Tarhg is played in a circular dirt ring with 2 teams of five players. On either side of the arena are goals, usually represented by two tall poles. A heavy leather ball, which substitutes the severed head used in olden times, is used and to score a team must get the ball into the other team’s goal, usually by throwing or kicking it past the defending team. While punching and kicking other players is a penalty, grappling them is an acceptable tactic. Prior to a match it is usually customary to soak the dirt arena in blood. Not just ceremonial, the blood helps keep the dirt from being stirred up during the game.



OK, I was checking on the Pillars for my upcoming contribution when I noticed a problem: there is an NPC who was given Zhal as a surname when she needs a Dal-Zhal.  Let's fix that in the next summary:

Members of the human Pillar House Mulcibe are distinctive for their bright red-gold hair. House Mulcibe is led by the passionate, opinionated, and utterly charming Farina Saeryn dal-Mulcibe, who is famed across Eyros for her love of cute dhazi and her extensive collection of dhazi of every colour of the rainbow (Supplicants seeking the favour of House Mulcibe would do well to bring a brilliantly coloured pure-bred infant dhaz to Farina as a gift). House Mulcibe scions tend to be more likely to follow the teachings of The Crucible, whether or not they are Crucible members. House Mulcibe is known for its impassioned artists and skilled artisans, and weapons with the flame symbol of a master Mulcibe smith are highly prized across Eyros and oft-enchanted to last, passed on by generations of wielders.


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, I was checking on the Pillars for my upcoming contribution when I noticed a problem: Zahl is not actually mentioned as a Pillar in any official contribution, just in the Terminology box, and in fact it is merely the second name (not the Dal- name) of a half-orc noble, so unless we change the nomenclature, it seems clear that Zahl is not a pillar.




Maybe I missed something in the discussions about Pillars, but I thought my reference to "House Zhal" in post #45 made them one of the Pillars of Eyros. 

I used the word "house" based on Fate Lawson’s post #25, in which "the Noble families are very strict about the purity of their House lineages. There are 6 of these families, known collectively as ‘The Pillars’."

Not that I really care that much about the status of House Zhal, mind you… ;-)

ironregime


----------



## Rystil Arden

ironregime said:
			
		

> Maybe I missed something in the discussions about Pillars, but I thought my reference to "House Zhal" in post #45 made them one of the Pillars of Eyros.
> 
> I used the word "house" based on Fate Lawson’s post #25, in which "the Noble families are very strict about the purity of their House lineages. There are 6 of these families, known collectively as ‘The Pillars’."
> 
> Not that I really care that much about the status of House Zhal, mind you… ;-)
> 
> ironregime



D'oh, I stand corrected, that'll teach me to look at the wrong parts of the summary page from now on. What that means is that the dwarf-killing NPC's name will have to be changed: Oh and I figured out why I didn't find the reference, its really silly: It is sometimes spelled wrong and I used the Edit: Find to search for Zahl (which got a few hits but not the post you references) whereas it was initially called Zhal...haha


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

Yeah, it's getting a bit confusing. We need somebody to build a searchable database or something... ;-)

Ooo, I just realised I haven't made any real 'contributions' lately! Here goes:

The ‘kingdom’ of Ghalfaen has three main cities. The largest is Iamaenti in the west, stradling the isthmus of Utffri upon which runs the main land road to Eyros and Nistadeen. In a protected cove on the south coast lies Nupaele, a rather cosmopolitan city that generally welcomes sailors of all nationalities. On the far eastern shore lies the port of Ascidies, frequented by halfling raiders from the eastern isles. Here shady characters can make deals, fence stolen goods, and hire crews with no questions asked.

ironregime


----------



## domino

ironregime said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's getting a bit confusing. We need somebody to build a searchable database or something... ;-)
> 
> Ooo, I just realised I haven't made any real 'contributions' lately! Here goes:
> 
> ironregime



As an aside to Abisashi, it's House MalArn, with two As.

For my contribution.  The king maintains a bodyguard of two dozen guards drawn from each of the houses.  In order to prevent the appearance of favoritism, four are chosen from each Pillar.  There are always at least four different houses represented, to keep any one or two houses from plotting together to attack the King.  For the majority of situations, though, there are six guards present, with all houses represented.


----------



## Mouseferatu

*Takes a deep breath*

*Our Setting So Far, Fourth Update:*

The Sovereign Dominion of Eyros.



> _*Politics:*_
> 
> Half-orcs make up the ruling class of Eyros, and the most high born can trace their ancestry back through several generations of orcish forebears. It has a long tradition of senatorial governance, with occassional periods of despotic autocracy when a particular family or individual gains dominance. Some of the 'unsuccessful' true half-orc candidates have fled into the wilderness regions of Eyros, where they have established a crude, barbarian society of their own. They claim that the only 'true' half-orcs are those bred from two half-orcs, and are becoming both an irritant and an embarrassment to the noble houses of Eyros as their numbers slowly rise.
> 
> Because only a TRUE first-generation half-orc may ascend the Thone, the Noble families are very strict about the purity of their House lineages. There are 6 of these families, known collectively as "The Pillars". Three are Human, and Three are Orcish. The greatest political wrangling consists of arranging marriages between Orc and Human children, striving for that one first-generation child that will next take the throne. Needless to say, those half-orc noble childern that don't make the throne find themselves very, very expendable.
> 
> Line of Ascent: The precise means for a half-orc to ascend the Throne are as follows.
> 
> Within four years of taking the Throne, the current Grand Monarch must select one of the Six Pillars from which his successor will come. This Pillar is known as the Presumptive from this point until a new Grand Monarch ascends. This is the source of much of the political wrangling between Pillars, as they all seek the favor of the new Grand Monarch.
> 
> Note that the Grand Monarch cannot choose the Presumptive from which he (or she) came as the new Presumptive. He can choose the other Pillar from which he descends, though this is considered poor form unless he can justify his choice.
> 
> It is possible, although rare, for the Pillars to "veto" the Grand Monarch's choice, but it requires a unanimous vote of all five Pillars (other than the Presumptive). The Grand Monarch must then choose a different Pillar. This can occur only once; the Pillars cannot veto the Grand Monarch's second choice. The majority of historical rejections occurred when a Grand Monarch chose one of his own Pillars as Presumptive.
> 
> It is up to the Presumptive Pillar to decide which other Pillar it will join with to produce the next heir; this is the source of much more of the political wrangling, as each Pillar seeks the favor of the Presumptive. (On occasion, the Presumptive and its chosen Pillar may attempt to breed specifically--if they feel they have time, and a good reason to do so--but in most cases, it just means they draw from the "pool" of applicable half-orcs. This, of course, is why even the Pillars that don't much like each other keep breeding with each other: So they have such a pool available as necessary.)
> 
> A Grand Monarch can change his mind after declaring a Presumptive, but only if he can give good reason to the Pillars, and only if at least three of the six Pillars vote to permit him to do so.
> 
> The Grand Monarch maintains a bodyguard of two dozen guards drawn from each of the houses. In order to prevent the appearance of favoritism, four are chosen from each Pillar. There are always at least four different houses represented, to keep any one or two houses from plotting together to attack the Grand Monarch. For the majority of situations, though, there are six guards present, with all houses represented.
> 
> The various Houses of Eyros (including the Six Pillars) are greatly extended families, and actually contain more than one family name within them. If someone wants to fully and formally identify themselves, they include personal name, family name, and both House names. This procedure uses the Orc prefix "dal," which indicates "of," when naming the father's House; and the prefix "ty," which loosely translates into "by way of," for indicating the mother's House. For instance, Felra Raj-Tinar would, in court, introduce herself as "Felra Raj-Tinar dal-Vajar ty-."
> 
> The House of Malarn, is considered to be the most progressive of the Pillars. The leaders of the house occasionally go as far as to "adopt" notable or particularily worthy members of other races into the house, on an honorary basis. Obviously, they are kept out of positions in line for ascendancy to the throne. They are however, allowed to add the dal-Malarn suffix to their name.
> 
> Because of this, they are looked upon with suspicion by the more pure Pillars. Even more so, since their house produces a higher percentage of _career_ officers and soldiers. Are they positioning themselves for a move against the other pillars?
> 
> House Taljik, the third and smallest of the Orc Houses, is trying to lift the image of its home city of Taljik-ka (using -ka on the end of the word notes that this is the Houses home city) by the building of a new arena complex. This complex, which will rival the size of the complex in Eyrdeyn, will house both a longstrider lizard racing track and a blood sports arena with all its auxiliary buildings complexes that come with both facilities. Taljik is staking a lot of their province’s finances on this venture on the knowledge that Felra Raj-Tinar enjoys the games. They hope the arena, which will not be complete for several years yet, will build the image of the House in her eyes after she ascends the Throne, and thus give them a leg up on becoming the next Presumptive.
> 
> House Kiron, a human Pillar, rules the southern province of Aenajadin, which borders the elven nation of Nistadeen, from their capital city of Kiron-ka. Once House Kiron had a reputation for excess and debauchery, but the blood war between orcs and humans and resultant fall of one of the Pillars caused the house elders to reexamine their priorities. Saint Lasair, prophet of the Dawn, delivered her message of universal enlightenment to the very receptive family elders, who declared the Dawnist Church the established faith of the province. In keeping with the Dawnist devotion to freewill, House Kiron abandoned the use of Masks and elves were recognized as freepersons within Aenajadin.
> 
> In addition to a Human and an Orc spouse, Kiron nobles often keep an elven consort. The human scions of House Kiron are the ruling class of Aenajadin, half-orc scions aspire to the throne of Eyros, and half-elf scions are the elite clergy of the Dawnist church. Having no elven Masks, the Children of the Dawn are House Kiron's greatest magical resource. Often seen as second class, half-elf scions are always striving to prove their loyalty to House Kiron. They were the first to join Lusarum in his denunciation of the Corythian "heresy" of the Nistadeen elves.
> 
> Members of the human Pillar House Mulcibe are distinctive for their bright red-gold hair. House Mulcibe is led by the passionate, opinionated, and utterly charming Farina Saeryn dal-Mulcibe, who is famed across Eyros for her love of cute dhazi and her extensive collection of dhazi of every colour of the rainbow (Supplicants seeking the favour of House Mulcibe would do well to bring a brilliantly coloured pure-bred infant dhaz to Farina as a gift). House Mulcibe scions tend to be more likely to follow the teachings of The Crucible, whether or not they are Crucible members. House Mulcibe is known for its impassioned artists and skilled artisans, and weapons with the flame symbol of a master Mulcibe smith are highly prized across Eyros and oft-enchanted to last, passed on by generations of wielders.
> 
> _*Culture:*_
> 
> Eyros has very "Roman-esque" feel, Style of dress, and architecture. People favor togas, buildings have Big Columns..Large, beautiful statues of the Gods/Kings.
> 
> Due to the need for the noble families to both maintain pure human or orc lines and to produce half-blooded children they commonly practice polygamy. Most commonly this is in the form of a noble married to another noble of an off-race house, and to another spouse of the same race, this second spouse is almost always (very strong custom) drawn from outside the noble families. (The practice of in race exogamy help avoid the dangers of inbreeding.) It is from these non-noble spouses that the pure familly lines continue. (Note that only noble to noble offspring use hyphenated names.
> 
> There are also (rarer) quartet marriges composed of two noble spouses and two nonnoble spouses (Two orcs, two humans.) Such a quartet can obviously produce halforc children by the nonnoble parents, such children are considered noble but form the very lowest rank of nobility, equivilent to a squire or landless knight.
> 
> These marrige customs are one of the causes of the rumours amoung non Eyrosians of Eyrosian debauchery.
> 
> Eyros is a militant society: the half-orcs in power fear it is one in decline, for they are not the iron warriors their forefathers were. The armies of Eyros tend to favor cavalry and ranged combat due to the potential large battlefields, and need for distance from plainsfires. For all races in Eyros except the half-orcs, a five-year tour of military service is compulsory upon reaching adulthood. However, this term of service can be waived by the Emeror, a senator, or a local governor, if the individual can prove that he is contributing to society's well-being in some other way. Thus, most people try to be among the best at whatever it is they do--craftsmen, trader, magic, whatever--to avoid conscription. The exception to this rule are the dwarves, who are generally considered insufficiently trustworthy to serve on the battlefield. Among the Orc-Blooded themselves, those who do not choose to serve are looked down upon, though they are not forced to do so. And as most Orc-Blooded begin their military careers as officers, most of them are happy to serve.
> 
> Passed down from ancient orcish traditions, adapted through cooperation with the humans for so long, Eyrian nobility tend to be somewhat hedonistic and boisterous, particularly relishing debate, oratory, dueling, and watching gladiatorial matches. As the orcs of old solved their problems and debates largely through shouting, threats, and outright violence, so too do the Eyrians engage in similar though more refined methods of venting frustration, solving disputes, and expressing themselves. Public debate and oratory are common pasttimes of the nobility, which can sometimes become very heated especially amongst the orcish and half-orcish amongst the Pillars.
> 
> Senators and their ilk tend to earn reputations through a sharp wit or combat prowess, as most disputes and matters of honor amongst the nobility are solved through a formalized duel, usually right on the spot, but those who are keen of wit can back out of a duel by dismissing the accuser's case with a sharp rebuttal or a scathing rebuke that puts the accuser to shame, forcing him to back down.
> 
> When the challenge of a duel is accepted, the fight is brutal and fast, neither party allowed to use magic except for the most simple of magic arms and armor they may have with them, and then only if they own it personally. There must be witnesses, and at least one noble witness of neither contender's family to serve as official observer of the victory. Duels are never to the death, but a warrior cannot yield unless they are unable to effectively fight on. Severed limbs or the like must be replaced shortly afterward by the severer, by paying a priest to Regenerate the severee. In the event of accidental death, the slayer or his/her family must pay for the slain to be True Ressurected, or as near as they can afford.
> 
> The duels help the orc-blooded to maintain their civility by taking out their inherant aggression non-lethally on those who transgress upon them, while the humans less frequently instigate duels.
> 
> As is to be expected from a culture dominated by Half-Orcs, fashion throughout the realm takes it's cue from the nobles. Royal clothes are dyed red with the blood of a ritually slaughtered sacred lizard. Only one of these beasts may be sacrificed in this manner each year, making red garments both highly desireable, as well as incredibly expensive.
> 
> Additionally the green tint of a half orcs skin is seen as a sign of virility and nobility. As such there is great demand for skin dyes and cosmetics to enhance the greenish tint of the skin. Surprisingly, many of the other races have also taken to using these green cosmetics. Since Copper is the necessary ingredient for these cosmetics, it is never used as currency, and it's value has been steadily increasing throughout the realm.
> 
> The noble half orcs are trained from birth in a special ritualized fighting style known as "The Claws of the Dragon." This fighting style specializes in the two-bladed sword, and uses many leaping attacks and charges. Each year a tournament is held for the the nation's youth to compete in this bloody martial art. While other races are permitted to enter the tournamet, few do, and everyone knows that even those that do are expected to purposefully lose to their orcblooded betters.
> 
> Horses are uncommon in Eyros and considered weak and useless by the Eyrian orcs. Instead Eyrians ride longstrider lizards (deinonychus, dinosaur) which have been domesticated for riding and for drawing carts. Warstrider lizards are longstriders which are ridden into battle. While longstriders and warstriders are identical only the fittest and most promising longstrider lizards become warstriders.
> 
> Messages are sent by a network of couriers and courier posts. A rider is sent from one of the posts, down the roads with the messages to be delivered. He travels light, with special mounts trained to run for long distances. When he reaches the next post, he delivers any messages that are destined for that post, or other posts further down that branch, and picks up new messages destined for locations down his route. He then switches his mount out for a fresh one, and moves on. The messages he delivered are then held until another rider arrives heading in an appropriate direction, when the process is repeated. Each post also has one or occasionally two riders, who make a circuit around the nearby villages once every two or three days, to deliver the messages to the villages when they arrive. With the right timing, a message can be sent across the country in about 4 days. With a lot of stops, it can also take up to two weeks. The wealthy and powerful may have other methods of sending messages, but those are rare, and almost all commoners use the post.
> 
> Shocker lizards are favored pets in Eyros, and have become largely domesticated the same way as dogs and cats in other cultures. Domestic dogs and cats are unheard of in Eyros, but foreign ambassadors sometimes bring such strange, weak little pets on their visits to Eyrdeyn, which amuses the Pillars as a sign of how weak the foreign powers are, to domesticate such mild and feeble beasts. Wealthy Eyrian cities tend to suffer occasional, but mild, freak thunderstorms due to the presence of many shocker lizard pets in the city. This is a boon in drought seasons, but too infrequent to be much help then.
> 
> Shocker lizards are called dhazi (singular dhaz) in Eyros, the old orcish name for the critters, and Eyrians show off their pride and skill in lizard-taming by finding the biggest and most beautiful dhazi to make their pets. However, they are difficult to tame in adulthood, so an Eyrian must find their ideal pet when it is a hatchling and raise it themselves. Eyrians who manage to raise a particularly large and exquisite shocker lizard are considered to have a good eye for spotting potential and beauty, having spotted the difficult signs of such in a mere hatchling.
> 
> Privelaged Eyrian children (as the poor ones can't afford a pet shocker lizard) enjoy racing their dhazi, while older Eyrians enjoy taking their pets on hunting trips. The orc-blooded House of Taljik likes to make capturing a wild dhaz hatchling into a rite of passage to adulthood for their children, training the youths to be cunning, sneaky, or just plain fast as they try to steal a hatchling from a nest guarded by many adult dhazi. They see this rite of passage as a point of pride showing their prowess and strength to the larger Houses.
> 
> Lamb is the predominant food source. Most peasants are shepherd/farmers, who save the fattest and juiciest lamb of the year as an offering for the sacred lizards at the local temples.
> 
> One of the latest trends in the city of Eyrdeyn is horticulture. There has been much reclamation of land in the city for the growing of gardens etc, which has caused growing resentment from the lower classes of the city who tend to be the ones most affected by the reclamations. The race is on by the more prominent families/companies/guilds etc to see who can coach one of the Kohl'Tass (the Lizard Men Druids from the delta of the Kohoal mentioned in post 44) out of the delta to help tend the new fashion. No one has succeeded in doing this yet.
> 
> Indeed, to save land, and also to keep the gardens close to their homes, the wealthiest of merchants and the ruling class have begun to build gardens on top of their roofs, for their private appreciation. This also allows as much sunlight as possible to reach the plants. Competition among certain circles has grown so fierce, that some people have taken to importing the richest, most fertile soil from several hundred miles away, and to sabotaging their neighbor's gardens.
> 
> A popular game among Eyrians is Tarhg, a sport which developed from an ancient orc ritual. Tarhg is played in a circular dirt ring with 2 teams of five players. On either side of the arena are goals, usually represented by two tall poles. A heavy leather ball, which substitutes the severed head used in olden times, is used and to score a team must get the ball into the other team’s goal, usually by throwing or kicking it past the defending team. While punching and kicking other players is a penalty, grappling them is an acceptable tactic. Prior to a match it is usually customary to soak the dirt arena in blood. Not just ceremonial, the blood helps keep the dirt from being stirred up during the game.
> 
> Most people in the Sovereignty speak Vulgar Eyrosian, also known as Peasant Speech, the Common Tongue, or simply Eyrosian. This language combines the now-dead language of Ancient Vraylese (from which most human languages are derived) with a large infusion of orcish words. Meanwhile, legal documents are required to be written (and royal decrees spoken) in Noble Eyrosian, known to most commoners as Court Speech. This language has become softer and more refined than the tribal orcish tongues from which it is derived. The two dialects are closely related; native speakers of one can understand speech in the other 90% of the time. However, court documents written in Noble Eyrosian use the old orcish pictograms, very concise but challenging to learn.
> 
> _*History:*_
> 
> The Grand Monarchs used to be pure blooded members of the 6 pillars following the ancient conquest, with each Grand Monarch choosing a succesor from another House in a Fixed sequence. 350 years ago the Kings and his chosen succesor were killed by a dwarven assasin (The source of the current hatred of dwarves). The succession split along racial lines and a fierce civil war ensued, becoming a war of anihilation between Orcs and Humans. A huge proportion of both populations were killed. The war ended in horror when one of the six pillars was obliterated to a man, and a truce was brokered by Agathon of the Crimson Robe; as a half-orc, he was the only one who could deal with both sides. A great moot was held, and chose Agathon as the new Grand Monarch; it was this that began the tradition of half-orc rule. Also at the moot an obscure cadet branch of the lost familly was elevated to status as one of the 6 pillars to maintain the racial balance.
> 
> There is a dark secret behind the short lifespans of the Eyrian monarchs: Long ago when the cruel elven warlords ruled the land that is now called Eyros, their Valjin (necromancer-enchanters) created a powerful and insidious magic in their volcanic magic laboratory that allowed them to extend their already-lengthy lifespans at the expense of their orcish thralls, who were kept docile and servile while living shorter lives at the same time. After the orc/human conquest, the ancient gnomish necromancer Thanatos and his apprentices struggled mightily to reverse-engineer the magic against the elves, but the best they could do was reverse the enchantment magic, as the lifespan portion seems to be based purely on an idiosyncracy of elven physiology. Thanatos created an amythest crown that would need to be worn by one of orc blood that would allow control of the elves by the invaders at the expense of the wearer's lifeforce. As a result, the invaders were able to create the Masks, a group of elves who are servile and childlike in their outlook, but able to live a very long time. Because of this, there exist Masks like the famously powerful Alivia, a youthful and childlike elf who enjoys sweets but has actually been alive for the entire 3000 year history of humans and orcs in Eyrdeyn. Only a few members of each house know this secret, and they must sometimes retreat to the volcano with the Patriae Sicarii to revitalise the crown, which has led to the rumours of a cushy hot-spring retreat. The assassination leading to the civil war of 350 years ago (Known as the War of the Crumbled Pillar due to the annihilation of one of the pillars) was instigated by an orc Pillar that was upset by the fact that only orcs were victimised by this process. Agathon's genius lay in choosing half-orcs to wear the crown, as well as initiating a tradition of abdication that allowed these half-orcs to remove the crown when they became enfeebled.
> 
> Nearly a millenia ago, royal trappings (or crown jewels, whatever you want to call them) vanished. These included the Royal Sash, Royal Sword, and Royal Ring. The vault guards unanimously claimed that during the night, they drove off a pale, beautiful Human woman, who glowed faintly as though lit from behind by a pale, violet light. They were both executed for failure of their duties.
> 
> The Sash is a broad belt of silver and gold links, studded with gems of all colors. It is worn diagonally across the body from left shoulder to right hip. The Sword is an elaborate short sword, with a small round guard, and a total length of about two feet. It is studded with gems on the hilt and guard, and the handle wrapped with fine lizard skin, and silver wire. The blade itself is bright steel, but embossed with golden images from Eyros history down the length of the blade. It comes with a lizard skin belt and scabbard, both also studded with gems. The Ring is a simple, yet large signet ring with the seal of Eyros dominant. On the sides of the band are large diamonds, with sapphires ringing the seal itself.
> 
> There were lesser objects in the vault as well, but they were not historically significant. Those were left alone.
> 
> _*Currency:*_
> 
> Carca (carcas): A small rectangular iron coin which is used instead of copper. 1 carca weighs 4.5 grams and 100 carcas weighs 1 pound.
> 
> Sepus (sepii): A large silver coin usually stamped with the ruling family’s symbol on one side and an image of Mt. Xark and the City of Eyrdeyn on the back. 1 Sepus weighs 8.5 grams and 50 sepii weighs 1 pound.
> 
> Zoth (zothen): A small gold coin. In Eyros zothen are worth 1 gp, but outside of Eyros zothen are worth only 5 sp due to their small weight. 1 zoth weighs 4.5 grams and 100 zothen weighs 1 pound.
> 
> Thal (thals): paper currency. With a shortage of platinum Eyros uses paper currency in its place. While worth 1 pp in Eyros, thals are considered worthless everywhere else. 1 thal weighs 1 gram and 500 thals weighs 1 pound.
> 
> 10 iron carcas = 1 silver sepus
> 10 silver sepii = 1 gold zoth
> 10 gold zothen = 1 paper thal
> 
> _*Religion:*_
> 
> Few of the religions recognize "gods" per se; the divine takes other forms.
> 
> The dominant and oldest religion has grown up around the worship of the reptiles which are common in the area. Called the Draconic Legacy, it reveres saurians of all types and the dragons of legend in particular. Dragons, though they feature prominently in fairy tales and children's bedtime stories, are suspicously absent from modern history. Locals believe that the large reptiles that roam the nearby wilderness are somehow linked to these dragons, which in turn represented divine forces. This is why the dominant religion focuses on reptiles.
> 
> Draconic Legacy prophecies often speak of a promised High Holy One who will come to save the empire in it's time of greatest need. This promised champion is said to combine all the finest qualities of the noble half-orc as well as the power of the ancient dragons (half-dragon). Occaisonally a half-orc child will be born with what appears to be scales, or the slitted eyes of a reptile. These children are taken and raised by the reptile cult, and while they have all shown remarkable aptitude for arcane magic (sorceror), none of them has yet proven to be the High Holy One. Of course it must be said that the empire has yet to face its time of greatest need ...
> 
> The Draconic Legacy has an unbreakable tradition of Sanctuary. Anyone who ask for sanctuary at a temple must be granted it, and cannot be evicted unless they violate the hospitality of the cult.
> 
> Other religions include: An elemental fire cult called the Crucible, which is responsible for preserving the purity of royal lineage.
> 
> A relatively new dualistic religion called the Children of Dawn, who seek to usher the world out of what they see a the current age of darkness and into a new golden age. They see those opposed to their goals as agents of Twilight. Although it is a relatively small faith, the Childen of the Dawn have a great deal of influece due to its popularity among the merchant class and the human-blood House of Kiron. The Dawnist dispise the Elves of Nistadeen as both mercantile competitors and infidels. They consider the debasement of the symbol of the Dawn into a creature created in the elves own image, the "god" Corythos, a blasphemy of the highest order. House Kiron has made it known that they will only support half-orc applicants to the throne who pledge to destroy Nistadeen and wipe out the Corythian heresy.
> 
> A belief in the power of the Sea itself, practiced almost exclusively by halflings.
> 
> The common folk make frequent, largely ceremonial blood sacrifice to the soil; the blood of thousands waits beneath the ground for the call of sorcery and ritual. A tree known as Bloodwillow often grows from the blood-soaked soil. The large black fruit it grows is full of seeds and absorbed blood. This fruit, known as Clot Apples (ew!) can be used to give power to necromantic rituals and spells. Entire secret valleys full of Bloodwillows are tended by the Praes Thanatos.
> 
> Each family of the ruling class also has a family god, usually a legendary ancestor, that only they worship. This god is given small offerings, usually of food or incense, at the last meal of the day and are also honored at a yearly festival, during which the idols are clothed and bejewelled in a lavish style. Families compete to have the most beautifully, and expensively, dressed idol and show them off in grand parade. It is a great disgrace and bad luck for a family to lose the idol, to have their idol destroyed or to be unable to honor it with appropriate gifts.
> 
> All the many faiths of Eyros, and its surrounding nations as well, have one common legend to all of them: The myth of the demon Taufenacht. Taufenacht is something of a Satan-equivalent, not in that he's the source of all evil--he's not considered to be such by any of the major religions--but in the idea that he is the ruler of demons, tempter of mortals, and tormentor of damned souls. (Of course, exactly what one has to do to be damned in the afterlife varies from faith to faith.)
> 
> Every year at midwinter there is a meteor shower. The main form of astrology is the interpretation of the paths of meteors. In Eyrian astrology the important factor is the location rather than the date of birth, as a reading of the sky visable from that spot will tell the fortunes of the following year.
> 
> _*Other Races:*_
> 
> The Orc-Blooded royal and noble families keep a population of elven slaves, trained from birth to be completely loyal and to practice arcane magics. They are used to make up for the fact that the Orc-Blooded themselves don't make the best arcane casters. Free elves (and other non-orc races) refer to these slave/wizard elves as "Masks," in reference to the fact that there's always an Orc-Blood "behind" them. Note that only a small percentage of Eyros' elves are Masks.
> 
> There are several mask oaths.  The most common one is a House Oath, making the mask subservient to its house. This is the only one that is common knowledge.
> 
> A second mask oath is the Imperial Oath, which only three remaining masks have sworn - Alivia, Jal-qwuin (though it is more-or-less unravelled in her case, and Tellas (emphasis on the second syllable). The only person who knows of the existance and actions of Tellas is the Grand Monarch. Kalis Dal-Malorn, the historian, once suggested the existance of someone along the lines of Tellas in one of his footnotes, but it was just speculation. Kalis believed that Tellas impersonated or created people in order to act in the interest of the Grand Monarch. Given the technical nature of the paper in which this was proposed, very few have even seen the footnote, much less taken it seriously. As Kalis noted, this implied that there was a version of the oath that did not leave those compelled by it with the mind of a child. Kalis is not aware that Alivia was under this oath; he believes her to be a guardian mask.
> 
> A third mask oath, much more common than the imperial one, is the Guardian Oath. Guardian Masks are sworn to protect the empire; though stewarded by the various houses, their first alliegence is to the empire (they did not participate in the War of the Crumbled Pillar, but instead guarded the borders.) This oath, like the imperial one, has fallen out of use, but that occured later and thus there are around 40 Guardian masks around. Because they are not sworn to a house, Pillar Kiron was unable to free the guardian masks in their care, though they treat them very well.
> 
> Other oaths may exist as well.
> 
> Dwarves, an outlawed race, seem to be the dominate race in the Jagged Eye (see below). Speaking stonechant, the orc name for the dwarven language, is a crime in Eyros punishable by removal of the speaker’s tongue.
> 
> Government hegemony is enforced by a cadre of gnomish necromancers known as Praes Thanatos. Insurgent groups such as the Jagged Eye, and sympathisers, are suppressed by summoning small armies of undead from the ambient corpses due to sacrifical rituals. As such, dwarves and gnomes tend not to get along, as many dwarves have friends or relatives who have been pacificed by Praes Thanatos. Note that only a small percentage of Eyros' gnomes belong to Praes Thanatos. The gnomes learned the secrets of necromancy from the Valjin, the ancient elven necromancers, who experimented with the gnomes to create a perfect apprentice race for their experiments. These new gnomes rebelled and fled from the elven empire. In revenge the Valjin slaughtered their remaining families. The gnomes pledged fealty to the warlords of the invading army in exchange for vengeance at their former masters. The surviving Valjin had their souls imprisoned in magic crystals where they were subject to terrible torments as the gnomes probed their mind to find their last secrets. Thanatos was delighted to put the elves wizards under eternal servitude and is upset that house Kiron released their masks.
> 
> Halflings have escaped the Dominion of Eyros by turning to the sea: They now have gargantuan floating colonies of latched-together ships, rafts, and boats that drift with the currents. Piracy has become the backbone of halfling society, without the plunder obtained from raids along the coastlines of Eyros the halflings in their cities of floating flotsam could not survive. The most notorious of the halfling pirate gangs is the Bloodsong Buccaneers, led by the pirate-bard Captain Darrenback.
> 
> Warlike goblinoid clans make frequent raids into Eryos' northern territory.
> 
> _*Climate and Geography:*_
> 
> The climate is that of the chaparral (Mediterranean climate zones) and is characterised by
> mild winters, and hot dry summers. Topography includes flat plains, rocky hills and mountain slopes scrubland predominates although larger woodland areas do exist. Fires occur frequently in the grasslands and scrub.
> 
> The planet of Eyros circles a blue sun in a slightly erratic and ellipical orbit both winters and summers vary greatly from year to year (some winters are mild while others nearly snuff the life from the land). The sun appears about 75% of the size of Sol and a year is significantly longer than an Earth year. (*Mouseferatu's edit, to reconcile these two facts:* While these long winters don't hit Eyros that hard, as per Tonguez's post, which came first, it does impact the climate of the world as a whole, often resulting in shortages and famine in Eyros because it has fewer trading partners.)
> 
> The moon over Eyros is marked with what looks like vast, green forests. Observation of the moon has shown that the forests migrate across the surface at a startling rate- often moving miles in only a month's time! Who knows what strange magics could possess this lunar vegetation?
> 
> The kingdom’s capital is the great city of Eyrdeyn (often colloquially referred to as the First City), a sprawling metropolis built upon the slopes of Mt. Xark, upon which the largest of the Grand Monarch’s fortress-palaces stands. The capital is well over three thousand years old making it the oldest settlement in Eyros still in use. Due to its long history and the general instability of Mt. Xark the city of Eyrdeyn has been destroyed and rebuilt numerous times, each time the city is rebuilt on the ruins of the previous city. This has created a vast underground labyrinth of ruins beneath the city, layers upon layers of ancient ruins stacked on top of each other.
> 
> Besides the capital, Eyros has six major cities/towns. Each of these six cities is controlled by one of the 6 houses and are run much like independent city-states. One way to measure a house’s wealth and power is by how prosperous their city is, having a weak, faltering city is a severe humiliation for a house.
> 
> Much of the land that makes up present-day Eyros was once, thousands of years ago, an elven province. From the northern highlands an invading army of orc and human tribes marched through the fertile elven steppes where they sacked and destroyed the splendid elven cities. Eventually the conquering army reached the base of Mt. Xark where they declared total victory over the elves and founded the city of Eyrdeyn to be their capitol over their newly conquered lands.
> 
> Mt Xarx is a volcano and the surrounding area famed for its hot springs and spas. A tourist trade is in place serving those who seek the restorative mineral waters. The highest pool on Mt Xarx is the Royal Pool and the exclusive property of the Palace. The inner chambers chambers are kept by the Priests of the Fire Cult, a royal mystery cult.
> 
> The delta of the great river Kohoal is home to a race of Lizardmen regarded as semi-divine. These lizardmen called the Kohl'Tass, are autonomous and are the heart of the druidic tradition in Eyros. It is considered a great honor amoung the druids to train with the Kohl'Tass. Several rare plants in the delta are valuable components for magic item creation and poachers are a constant problem.
> 
> From its delta 80 miles west of Mt. Xark, the great river Kohoal winds far to the northeast, its headwaters springing from among the sharp crags of the Valdweyn Peaks. Here, in the far-flung province of Zhalccu (where House Zhal has a strong presence and governs with semi-autonomy), the Jagged Eye maintains a number of secret camps linked to mountain villages by underground passageways.
> 
> Located on the great river Kohoal is Mhur, the City of Iron, a bleak city covered in soot and smoke from numerous blazing smelters and forges. Mhur is the industrial heart of Eyros and from its docks flow heavy barges laden down with iron and weapons, delivering their valuable cargo throughout the region. The city sits atop a geological hot-spot. Many of Mhur's finest forges are heated not by coal, but by bubbling magma. The geothermal steam-baths of Mhur are also famed throughout the empire as the most powerful cleansing in the empire...and after a day working in the Mhuri forges, that's about what it takes to get clean. (Terminology note: Mhuri is "of or relating to the city of Mhur"; Mhuran is "an inhabitant of the city of Mhur".)
> 
> No house holds authority in Mhur; instead it is governed by the 'Iron League' a guild of miners, smiths, merchants and alchemist. Due to its control of Industry the Iron League has been able to hold its own against the political manouverings of the Six Pillars. The Iron League is starting to dominate the River Barge trade raising concerns amongst some of the houses who have merchantile interest of their own. The Iron League has also offered significant finance to House Taljik for their development project, leading to concerns that House Taljik may be significantly in debt.
> 
> One of the great river Kohoal’s major tributaries is the Zedak river. Before reaching the Kohoal, the Zedak river passes through a deep, narrow ravine known as the Vale of Ur. For as long as could be remembered there have been stories and legends of the cursed vale and the horrid things that lurk within its shadowy confines.
> 
> The main food producing areas of Eyros are the broad plains to the west of Eyrdeyn. These fields were made by cutting the bountiful forests that once stood there down many many generations ago. The soils are now slowly being depleted which is leading to a decline in the amount of food that is being produced thus leading to problems for the 6 Pillars.
> 
> Common predators in the Dominion of Eryos include giant lizards and birds of prey, which often grow large enough to carry an entire lamb. Farmers also use a bull-sized variant of sheep, known as olxem, to do heavy farm work.
> 
> To the South East exists a large sea. So large, in fact, that it is seemingly endless. Despite numerous attempts to sail to the end, no ships have returned with tales of land or any sort of end. Indeed, no ships that have returned ever sailed further than a weeks voyage away from the mainland. There are ancient tales of monsters in the depths, but none have ever been seen. At least, by those who have lived to tell the tale.
> 
> The largest ocean port of Eryos is Malarn-ka, situated on the Bay of Deception, 100kms west of the delta of the Kohoal River. The Bay of Deception is so named for the difficulty in navigating the reefs at the entrance of the bay. The water is very silty and cloudy, so finding the reefs is very difficult. They have never been marked or plotted on a map in the name of the defense of the city from water borne attacks. Every ship that wants to enter the bay first picks up a pilot from a small man-made island near the entrance to the bay, who has memorized the method for finding the reefs. The House of Malarn controls the city and the trade it brings, lining their own coffers with various taxes levied on all goods brought through the city and the fees for the pilot service used in entering the bay. The fleet of Eryos is not based here, but has a number of ships based at the man-made island.
> 
> To the south of Eyros is the coastal Draakmar Fens, a dismal place of dense, tangling vegetation and deep saltwater marshes. (This marsh likely along portions of the sea coast, and along Nistadeen as well.)
> 
> _*Other Nations:*_
> 
> To the northeast of Eyros lies the tiny nation of Saagersberg. It is ruled by the solar, Conquers Twice, who is worshipped as a god.
> 
> To the extreme north lies the frozen land of Kwlloch, a plateau surrounded by the vast peaks of the Salruhn range. Kwlloch is, and always has been, ruled by The Twelve. Little is known about this group but they are unlikely to be human, the land being predominantly inhabited by goblinoids and frost folk. Shapeshifters, such as lycanthropes and dopplegangers, are also relatively common. The Twelve's system of government seems to survive even the worst of the ice ages, perhaps because they are inured to any degree of cold. From time to time The Twelve send great beasts from their realm to raid the southern lands. (Indeed, the "Twelve" are not living creatures at all. At the center of the Kwlloch is a circle of twelve stone columns which keep an 'Ancient Intelligence' trapped deep beneath the frozen land. This entity has been able to contact a few goblinoids and transform them into psionic Blues, the true power behind the goblin raiders. See below for more.)
> 
> The kingdom of Ghalfaen is a small coastal nation (on the coast of the above-mentioned sea), and was a traditional enemy of Eyros until the Sovereign Dominion grew so large, Ghalfaen couldn't possibly compete. It is now very nearly a protectorate, and its king a semi-puppet of the Orc-Blooded, allowed to rule only so long as he cooperates with Eyros. Secretly, however, he and his court have licensed the halfling privateers to prey on Eyros ships in Ghalfaen territorial waters.
> 
> Ghalfaen has three main cities. The largest is Iamaenti in the west, stradling the isthmus of Utffri upon which runs the main land road to Eyros and Nistadeen. In a protected cove on the south coast lies Nupaele, a rather cosmopolitan city that generally welcomes sailors of all nationalities. On the far eastern shore lies the port of Ascidies, frequented by halfling raiders from the eastern isles. Here shady characters can make deals, fence stolen goods, and hire crews with no questions asked.
> 
> In the last few decades a rival to Eyros has arisen in the south (bordering on Ghalfaen as well) - the elven-dominated empire of Nistadeen. Nistadeen is a great mercantile and sea power, aggressively expansionist. Its main religion is the church of Corythos, the sun god. A faction within the church, the Cult of the Second Sun, seeks to survive the coming ice age by channelling power from the positive energy plane to create another sun.
> 
> Unknown to any but the dwarves the caverns below Zhalccu province contain a terrible threat, a City of Mindflayers. They had been contained only by the psionic might of the dwarves. Now with the dwarves being driven back from the area by the efforts of the Orc-Blooded, the Mindflayers are starting to stir. Three small villages have disappeared overnight.
> 
> _*NPCs:*_
> 
> Felra Raj-Tinar (the dashed name indicates her connection to both her orc and human House lineages) is an intelligent and well-liked young half orc who is expected by many to take the throne when the aging ruler abdicates (half-orcs have such a low life-expectancy...) Little does anyone suspect that Felra is secretly involved in a forbidden love affair with the notorious pirate captain Darrenback!
> 
> The Half-Elf Leader (King?) of Ghalfaen knows of the secret of House Vajar (see below, it is the privateer Darrenback who has kept him from using the information for fear of the repercussions for Felra Raj-Tinar.
> 
> Sania is a bloodthirsty fiendish dryad necromancer who has sprung up as the spirit of an elder Bloodwillow in Praes Thanatos's secret orchard. She is the source of Praes Thanatos's newest secret necromancy techniques, and she initiates the Patriae Sicarii, an all-male elder council of Praes Thanatos gnomes, in the darkest depths of necromancy...and perhaps other things as well. As a result, a small but significant number of powerful female half-gnome/half-dryad necromancers is rising in the upcoming generation. Will they become a threat to the Patriae Sicarii's hegemony?
> 
> Even the Patriae Sicarii must answer to the Cucullus Umbra, the shadowy leader of the Praes Thanatos. The position is inherited in a remarkably strange way: Every generation in which the old Cucullus Umbra has grown old, a physically perfect (or as close as possible) male gnome child is chosen as the next Cucullus Umbra, regardless of talent or interest in necromancy. In a shadowy ritual that involves the death of the old Cucullus Umbra, the child rises to the position, and he seems to inherit at least some shared memories from the previous Cucullus. In reality, the shadowy cowl of the Cucullus Umbra holds a dark secret: these children are no more than sacrifices to allow the milennia-old lich Thanatos, original founder of the Praes Thanatos, to escape the inconveniences of an undead body as he continues his research into the dark magics of the ancient elves.
> 
> Slowly and inexorably the Jagged Eye of Zhalccu is being hunted to extinction, as one by one their hidden caches and training camps are discovered. Having recently ordered the execution of her father/great uncle, the new governess Keyzha Zhal--a young full-blooded (if highly inbred) orc--has been ruthlessly pursuing agents and sympathisers of the Jagged Eye, destroying whole villages if necessary. At her disposal are a growing force of locally conscripted soldiers, a handful of local huntsmen who have been threatened into serving as guides on the mountain trails, a half-insane elf-thrall, and a gnomish necromancer. Leaving nothing to chance, Keyzha Zhal also has goaded warbands of goblin mercenaries to pursue the hunt from their tribal lands on the far side of the peaks.
> 
> Moskk Greddark, cell captain of the Jagged Eye, psion, and gardener just discovered the assassin vine below the city (see below). Now if he can just get his powers to work on plants, the noble half orcs will have all the plant they can handle. Or he could find a druid...
> 
> Alivia the Mask has recently been befriended by the current ruler's five-year-old daughter Belira, who has yet to learn appropriate racial and master-slave disdain for the Masks. Because Alivia obeys the commands of any member of the current royal family, the 3000+-year-old elven archmage and the curious young half-orc have embarked together on several covert operations to steal sweets from the kitchens and help Belira escape chores and play games on Rope Trick pocket dimensions. The two have become good friends due to similar mental states, but if they were ever uncovered, Alivia would attempt to take the blame and be punished severely (Alivia's usefulness to the throne being the only thing that would keep her from immediate execution!).
> 
> Tellas is also known as the "Nameless Mask," and even "Tellas" is not her real name. Only two people know of Tellas: herself and the current Grand Monarch; thus has it always been, according to Tellas. Tellas appears to be a female mask bound by the Imperial Oath (like Alivia and Jal-qwuin). Tellas manipulates events behind the scenes to the benefit of the Grand Monarch. A few years ago the historian Kalis Dal-Malorn suggested the existance of someone like Tellas, though few took him seriously, and he got many of the details wrong (for instance, he believed Tellas was not childlike as the other Masks were.) Even so, this proposal may have had a hand in his downfall. In truth, Tellas has the outlook of a child, just like the other masks, but where most of them are docile, she is very exuberant and cunning. Tellas regards everything as a grand, complicated game.
> 
> Until recently, Kalis Dal-Malorn was a prominent historian, noted for his thorough research, keen insight, and lack of respect for authority, tradition, or his own safety; he lost all of the several duels he was challenged to, as his time in the military was spent as an advisor and quartermaster. Kalis was disowned by pillar Malorn and lost most of his credibility after publishing a paper suggesting that the Vale of Ur really did contain something valuable - valuable to The Twelve. Many took his guess-work and reliance upon questionable sources as an excuse to cast him down. Though the revolutionary nature of many of his findings meant that few were totally correct, his keen and dilligent mind meant that few were far off. Kalis is currently trying to regain his status as a historian, and will go to considerable lengths to demonstrate that he was correct (hiring adventurers to investigate, for example.)
> 
> _*Organizations:*_
> 
> A secret society of psionicists, known as the Jagged Eye, seek to overthrow the government. The underground trade in narcotics, which are often purchased by dilettante nobles, is secretly funded by the Jagged Eye.
> 
> The oldest of the sects devoted to puzzling out the Prophecy of the Seventh Pillar (see below) are The Mothers of Truth, who are also the keepers of the lineage of all of the houses, and provide the midwives that must be present at the birth of any half-orc royal child. Jal-qwuin still periodically arouses from her catatonia to spout off oracular statements. All of which are meticulously recorded for later study and interpretation. The membership of the Mothers of Truth is drawn soley from the mothers of House Vajar. It doesn't matter how high ranking a mother, but none can become a midwife without having gone through childbirth themselves. Indeed, the Mothers of Truth were renamed thus, after the clan midwives heard the prophecies of the Mask, having been in existance and responsible for maintaining purity for several decades before Jal-qwuin's catatonia.
> 
> A secret cabal of Half-Orc wizards known as the Animus, through generations of selective breeding and magical "guidance" has recently succeeded in producing two genetically superior racial offshoots. Orogs and the Sharakim. The latter can blend in effortlessly with thier progenitors undetected and the new generation is just coming to age. The Animus' are now setting into motion machinations to put the Sharakim in places of political power. Orogs are being kept more or less as "muscle" and are beginning to resent thier position. Few if any outside the Animus organization now of the existence of thier new "brothers".
> 
> In one of the few extant woodland areas of Eyros, a relatively malign, bestial reptile cult has been growing among the local elves. Worship of a half-fiend tyrannosaurus named Vildaxaranthus has caused some of the elves to devolve, becoming brutish, larger, and strong, almost dire (effectively ogres with elven racial traits). Scary stories are told to Eyrian children about the forest elves and these rumours are oft used as justification for the enslavement of the unrelated elven thralls. These Forest Elves have suffered no reduction in mental capacity from this "devolution", making them superior to elves as fighters. Who or what is responsible for the creation of this cult and how it will be used is unknown. Rumors suggest a dragon, allied with evil outsiders.
> 
> Unknown to the world, a sect of human sorcerers known as the Caretakers of Ur have, for ages untold, stood guard over the Vale of Ur. Within the vale, they believe, is the key to unbelievable power and it is their duty to make sure that power is never found. Caretaker legend tell that should the secret of Ur ever be unlocked a terrible age of darkness will fall upon the world.
> 
> _*Plot Points:*_
> 
> The laurel wreath, A kind of vegetable tiara, is woven from the leaves and young branches of the laurel, Laurus psionicus, this shrub or small tree common in forest communities throughout the region. It is known by Herbalists to have anti-psionic properties. Used as a Laurel Crown (favored by nobility) it protect the wearer from Mental Intrusion. Brewed just right by a skilled hand, it also becomes a toxic substance when it is ingested by anyone with Psionic abilities.
> 
> House Vajar--which has held the throne more times than any other Orc-Blooded House, though they do not do so currently--hides a terrible, shameful secret. They are not pure-blooded. They actually have a tiny bit of hobgoblin in their ancestry, though it is so far back that no trace of it is detectable. Anyone who learns this secret would hold great power over House Vajar... Until the Vajar enforcers and Masks found a means of silencing that individual for good. Even most of the Vajar themselves are ignorant of this fact; it is known only to the very highest-ranking and eldest members of the House, who are considering letting the secret die with them, rather than passing it on.
> 
> A number of years of drought have had an effect of the food production level in the western plains. To combat this, there is a plan being formulated to dig a grand cannel from the Kohoal River to supply water for irrigation to this region. Dwarves are being rounded up to dig this cannel, although the Gnomes are pushing for their mindless undead to be used for the task as well.
> 
> Far below the main city of Eyros grows an enormous hatred in the form of a subterranean Assassin vine. Every year it grows larger, up through the ruins created by each rebuilding of Eyrdeyn.
> 
> The agents of the jagged eye have developed a psionic tattoo that allows the bearer to use an Alter Self effect at will. The agents of The Secret Blade, a sect of Soulblade assasins are commonly given these tattoos. One such, a brilliant agent named Borak Foehammer, has infiltrated Keyzha Zhals forces and is steadily working his way up in rank.
> 
> There are rumors of relic-hunters returning in weakened and ragged state, scared witless from some cave or temple far up the river Kohoal called the Mindful Halls. Apparently the Jagged Eye has found some ancient Psionic artifacts there but not without a heavy cost of man power and gold.
> 
> The Children of the Dawn have a secret agenda to free the elven Masks from their orc-blooded masters. The Children of the Dawn were founded by a stunningly beautiful half-elf woman named Saint Lasair, who is actually a succubus paladin of freedom named Temera, who was redeemed by an experience of true love for an Eyrian mortal (her Energy Drain kiss has been replaced with a Heroism effect). Some branches of the church have taken a more fanatic outlook thanks to the charismatic leadership of her son Lusarum, who preaches intolerance to the elves of Nistadeen despite his mother's disapproval. Some claim that they have seen Lusarum entering the forest of Vildaxaranthus from time to time and exiting unharmed. Is it possible that these two half-fiends have formed an unholy alliance that will corrupt the noble intentions of the Children of the Dawn?
> 
> Aeryl Dal-Kiron is a friendly, likable half-elf who has gone on a diplomatic mission of friendship to visit the high court of Nistadeen, bringing with him a beautiful necklace as a gift to Alyria, the King's Lae'Thyr (a term meaning true heart, the elven equivalent of wife). Secretly a bitter follower of the Purging Flame of Dawn, Lusarum's personal followers among the Children of Dawn, Aeryl has come to stir up problems for the elves of Nistadeen. In addition to more mundane means of sabotage Aeryl's main plot involves the necklace, which is a focus donated to Lusarum by Vildaxaranthus that will instigate the devolution into a Falgyr (elf-ogre), but it is missing the crucial component that allows the elf to retain their mind. On the night of the next full moon, Alyria will become a murderous, bestial creature. Can anyone find a way to save her before she is slain by one of her own people in self-defense? And perhaps more importantly among the everlasting political social scheming and loss of face and honour of life in Nistadeen, can they keep it a secret for the king? If so, they could earn the gratitude of King Laryst of Nistadeen, whose ever-expanding mercantile empire could soon become a majour force in the world.
> 
> Ghalfaen is being ravaged by a purple worm of colossal size. A dissolute sorcerer named Herewald claims he can control it but he demands a terrible price.
> 
> Ever since the Jagged Eye made the discovery at Mindful Halls, gargauntan insects and worms have been spotted around the Dominion of Eryos. How Herewald gained control of one of these terrible beasts is a mystery yet to be explained.
> 
> Eyros has not been a successful sea power to date--perhaps the only arena in which they do not largely dominate the region--but the Preas Thanatos are trying to change that. They have been experimenting in secret with galleys rowed by crews of skeletons and they are almost ready to begin sea trials. This would be disatrous for the halflings but only a lone spy knows...
> 
> Shortly after the founding of Empire the Mask Jal-qwuin fell into a semi-catatonic state (in which she still survives to this day) and began spouting prophetic statements. The longest enduring of these is the Prophecy of the Seventh Pillar, and a whole Monastic Order developed around it. Most believed that the prophecy was fulfilled after the War of the Crumbled Pillar when the minor house of Taljik was elevated to replace the fallen House. In truth the Prophecy remains to be fulfilled, and as with all such prophecies has engendered a number of different sects that believe only they know the true meaning of the prophecy.
> 
> Some members of the Crucible (the elemental fire cult) are trying to negotiate with the Kohl'Tass (semi-sacred lizardfolk druids) to invoke a minor eruption of Mt. Xark while controlling the ash and lava flow to direct it along the uninhabited, sheer, north side of the mountain/volcano. Then they intend to use the combination of Crucible volcanic clerics and Kohl'Tass druids to hasten the lava's transformation into fertile volcanic soil, while also forming some of the lava into high, spiny rock walls around this newly-fertile area, creating a vast, many-terraced personal garden/farmland to support the 6 Pillars in Eyrdeyn against the building food shortages. The Crucible intends not only to maintain the purity of the noble bloodlines, but their prosperity and power as well. In the event of future food-riots amongst the lowborn in Eyrdeyn, the nobles can ration off some of their excess personal crops to the populace to make them complacent and ever-more dependent on the Pillars' control. Of course, the tremors of the minor eruption may destroy the simple homes of some lowborn citizens and slaves, but the highborn live in sturdy, many-columned homes of stone. And the minor eruption of Mt. Xark might have further consequences on other places/creatures of the mountain, particularly in the subterranean former incarnations of the city.
> 
> Agents of the Twelve often strike toward the Vale of Ur, though this was not realized until recently when a historian analyzed the data from all the incursions. Other historians dismissed his research because they said it was based too much on guess-work and fragmentary records, and because they consider the Caretakers of Ur to be harmless fools at best, dangerous lunatics at worst. The journal which had published his research, The Royal Historical Chronicle, published a retraction, and pointed out that it had only published the paper as a thought experiment to begin with.
> 
> The historian, Kalis Dal-Malorn, who had earlier been adopted into Dal-Malorn for his exceptionally thorough research, was disowned by Pillar Malorn. Although a human, he was born into the lower classes.
> 
> Taufenacht the Tempter and the Ancient Intelligence known as The Twelve are one and the same. This many-voiced psionic menace is connected to a terrible but beautiful jewel known as the Cerebrum Ruby, which was discovered by the dwarves of what is now Eyros 5000 years ago, during the reign of the elves on the surface, and the dwarves in the caverns. The following related secret is known only by the dwarf responsible for heading the effort to contain the illithids, and she will only pass this shameful fact onto one successor before passing to her grave: 4500 years ago, Taogrim, king of the dwarves, was engaged to the renowned psion Urtha, but then Taogrim met a beautiful elven princess named Aelyna and fell madly in love. The day before the wedding, jealous Urtha returned to her duty of guarding the Cerebrum Ruby, where she fell prey to its psionic suggestions, and, using its power, she consumed Aelyna's brain, relishing the exotic taste, and dumping the body into a monster den. Using fragments of Aelyna's personality, she was able to seduce the bereaved Taogrim, and the two dwarves were married the next year. But on her wedding night, as Urtha closed her eyes to kiss her new husband, she heard a strangled gurgling sound. She opened her eyes to see, to her horror, that her soft ruby lips had become a tentacled maw, involuntarily sucking the brain out of her beloved. Disgusted at what she had become, Urtha ran away with the Cerebrum Ruby to the deepest reaches of the caverns, and she and her unborn twins became the first illithids.
> 
> The Cerebrum Ruby is actually more appropriately named than anyone realizes. It is literally a portion of the brain of a great demon who has slumbered in the earth for eons, and into whose calcified body the ancient dwarves accidentally dug while mining. Taufenacht, lord of demons, uses this "demon brain" as a doorway for his power and his voice to enter Eyros and the material world. He has other such doorways, including the entity (as yet undefined) which the columns of the Twelve keep trapped beneath the frozen North. The ruby and the Twelve are not obviously the same creature, because Taufenacht's "voice" is altered by the persona of the entity/object through which he channels.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Could I ask someone a favor? Would it be possible for one of you kind folks--if you're willing to do so, of course--to go through and compile a list of all the characters and Pillars mentioned so far, and mention which post they first appeared in? It would be a great resource to have, but I just don't have it in me to do that _and_ these massive updates myself.

If not, no big deal, but if so, it'd be greatly appreciated--by me and everyone who still wants to contribute, I'm sure.


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

> ...the ruler of Eyros has been called both King and 
> Emperor; I've changed all references to Emperor)

Actually I think the first reference to him/her was in post #7 as the "Grand Monarch," probably because it seemed we were shying away from the terms kingdom and empire.

Again, not that I care one way or the other. Actually, for all I know, he/she may have numerous titles and forms of address. In fact, his/her actual formal title might be quite involved, such as the "Grand Monarch of the Empire of the Sovereign Dominion of Eyros, Supreme Ruler of the Subjugate Protectorates, Warlord of the Sundry Tribes of Far Quonambo, Admiral-Chieftain of the Islet Colonies of Uei and of the Eight Surrounding Seas…."

ironregime


----------



## Mouseferatu

ironregime said:
			
		

> Actually I think the first reference to him/her was in post #7 as the "Grand Monarch," probably because it seemed we were shying away from the terms kingdom and empire.
> 
> Again, not that I care one way or the other. Actually, for all I know, he/she may have numerous titles and forms of address. In fact, his/her actual formal title might be quite involved, such as the "Grand Monarch of the Empire of the Sovereign Dominion of Eyros, Supreme Ruler of the Subjugate Protectorates, Warlord of the Sundry Tribes of Far Quonambo, Admiral-Chieftain of the Islet Colonies of Uei and of the Eight Surrounding Seas…."
> 
> ironregime




You're right. I'd totally lost track of that.

I'll go back and change it. No sense in not following my own rules.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Here is a draft list of NPCs... I plan on adding groups/factions later and combing the posts for referances that I may have missed.


*The People and Pillars of Eyros*

Aelyna: #163.
Aeryl Dal-Kiron: #178.
Agathon of the Crimson robe: #70, #104.
Alivia: #104, #121, #188.
Alyria: #178.
Belira: #121.
Borak Foehammer: #55.
Captain Darrenback: #28, #30, #59.
Conquers Twice: #83.
Corythos: #69.
Farina Saeryn dal-Mulcibe: #214.
Felra Raj-Tinar: #30, #59.
Herewald: #54, #61.
House Kiron: #69, #176, #177.
House of Malarn: #98, #133, #174.
House Mulcibe: #214.
House of Taljik: #115, #159, #167.
House Vajar: #57, #123.
House Zhal: #45.
Jal-guin/Jal-gwuin: #115, #188.
Kalis Dal-Malorn: #174, #199.
Keyzha Zhal: #45.
Leader of Ghalfaen (unnamed): #59.
Lusarum: #88, #176.
Moskk Greddark: #89.
Sania: #60.
Taogrim: #163.
Taufenacht: #122, #163, #180.
Tellas: #188, #199.
Temera, aka Saint Lasair: #88.
Thanatos: #135, #177.
Urtha: #163.
Vildaxaranthus: #51.


----------



## Mark Causey

I hope you don't mind a newcomer to all this, and I hope that what I add is acceptable.

Based off of the areas of the world where the blood is spilt as a ceremony, i.e.:

"The common folk make frequent, largely ceremonial blood sacrifice to the soil; the blood of thousands waits beneath the ground for the call of sorcery and ritual. A tree known as Bloodwillow often grows from the blood-soaked soil. The large black fruit it grows is full of seeds and absorbed blood. This fruit, known as Clot Apples (ew!) can be used to give power to necromantic rituals and spells. Entire secret valleys full of Bloodwillows are tended by the Praes Thanatos."

Undead raised from these lands have interesting characteristics; skeletons are red or purple hued; zombie flesh is invigorated, not rotting; the eyes bloodshot, the hair red-brown.

As I only get one fact, I won't presuppose to include the fact that I think that red-hair should be rare or non-existant otherwise. Maybe this will be picked up by someone else.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Phineas, I am in _awe_. Thank you.

Adamantineangel, don't mind newcomers at all. Heck, It'd be great if we could get _more_ newcomers, but I think the length of the material we have so far may be somewhat intimidating. 

I think one of the houses--Mulcibe, maybe?--is known for its "bright red-gold hair," so it's too late to make red hair all that rare. The rest of your post is just fine, though.


----------



## Mark Causey

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I think one of the houses--Mulcibe, maybe?--is known for its "bright red-gold hair," so it's too late to make red hair all that rare. The rest of your post is just fine, though.




Then I'll have to wait and find something hiding in their closets  Or is it all rumor by another house to discredit them? Hee hee.


----------



## Jakar

Nice map there.  Kudos!


----------



## domino

ironregime said:
			
		

> One-piece low-res topographical map of continent of Eyros...
> 
> ironregime



Will you be able to keep editing the map as new geography is put in, or is it a randomish program you're using, that would keep redrawing things differently?

Also, Kalis Dal-Malorn should be Kalis Dal-MalArn.


----------



## Abisashi

*Corrected*



			
				domino said:
			
		

> As an aside to Abisashi, it's House MalArn, with two As.




My bad; I went back and fixed that.


----------



## domino

Abisashi said:
			
		

> My bad; I went back and fixed that.



Is cool.  Easy mistake, I just figured it would be easier to correct things early, before someone needs to go and correct it a whole mess of times.


----------



## Abisashi

*Contribution*



			
				adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Undead raised from these lands have interesting characteristics; skeletons are red or purple hued; zombie flesh is invigorated, not rotting; the eyes bloodshot, the hair red-brown.






The new emperor marries four first-generation half-orc wives upon ascending the throne, one from each combination of houses he is not from. (Switch genders when appropriate.)

This is done to prevent favoritism, and to insure that the emperor's children can never follow him to the throne, even were they somehow able to subvert the other laws preventing it.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Abisashi said:
			
		

> The new emperor marries four first-generation half-orc wives upon ascending the throne, one from each combination of houses he is not from. (Switch genders when appropriate.)
> 
> This is done to prevent favoritism, and to insure that the emperor's children can never follow him to the throne, even were they somehow able to subvert the other laws preventing it.





The Eyrosian Calendar consists of 15 months which range from being 28 to 31 days long. Aru is the first month and has 29 days. The Dawning Festival is held on the first day of Aru which celebrates not only the start of a new year, but the start of spring.


----------



## Rystil Arden

No time to post my contribution right now, but remember that we should probably fix Keyzha Zhal's last name.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> The Eyrosian Calendar consists of 15 months which range from being 28 to 31 days long. Aru is the first month and has 29 days. The Dawning Festival is held on the first day of Aru which celebrates not only the start of a new year, but the start of spring.




It is considered a crime against the state for anyone other than a Mask, one of the Praes Thanatos, or an actual half-orc, to create a magic item without first receiving official approval from a regional governor or the Pillar who controls the city in which the prospective creator lives.


----------



## Sarellion

Found a little problem

Tellas identity should be known to thanatos as well as he still exists as the Cucullus Umbra. Would be strange if he didn´t know what the oath does and the identity of Tellas.

Contribution:

The solar Conquers Twice was on the prime to find his fallen brother who became a mighty demon. He found the looted remains of his brother and his open skull but the evil part of his brother was already gone taken by greedy dwarves. 

He departed and came back after he heard rumors of another gem, a sapphire, taken from his brother´s body. He believes that the gem is filled with the last pure part of the fallen one´s soul and could be used to revive him or at least destroy the cerebrum ruby. 

He assumed control of Saagersberg some time ago to use it as his base of operations. He isn´t sure if the amethyst crown could be the evil gem. He suspects that the term cerebrum ruby was a falsehood used deliberately by the psionic crystal to confuse possible searchers.


----------



## Arkhandus

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> The Eyrosian Calendar consists of 15 months which range from being 28 to 31 days long. Aru is the first month and has 29 days. The Dawning Festival is held on the first day of Aru which celebrates not only the start of a new year, but the start of spring.




After this my contributions for a while will be only a few sentences at most, I promise. :^D

Members of the Crucible elemental-fire cult are highly secretive and drawn from the upper echelons of the Pillars.  An initiate is called an Ember, and after a year the Ember is considered a Flame, while the cult is lead by six Pyres, each Pyre from a different Pillar.  Crucibles of mixed orc and human blood must declare themselves loyal to one and only one of their parent Houses.  When a Pyre leaves the cult, through death or retirement, the other Pyres collectively choose a Flame from that ex-Pyre's Pillar to replace him or her.

Each initiate is chosen by a Pyre of the same Pillar as the initiate, and that Pyre oversees the initiation of the new Ember.  Potential initiates are observed first for some years by Flames, who suggest the most promising candidates to the Pyre of their Pillar, who then observes a few to determine who is worthy or needed by the cult.  Pyres and Flames are very careful in their observations and choices for new members, to ensure the continued secrecy and influence of the Crucible in maintaining the royal purity.

Crucible cultists wear drab brown robes that cover them entirely, such that any observed in public appear to be nothing more than beggars or travelers.  They each wear a personalized mask underneath their hood, however, and the mask always bears a flame emblem or pattern somewhere.  In meetings with other Crucible cultists, they pull back their hoods just enough to reveal their masks so they can identify eachother.  Crucibles each choose an orcish word for their name in the cult, and never use their true name amongst their fellow cultists; only the Pyre who initiated them knows their true name, yet none of the Pyres know eachothers' true names since they were each initiated by previous Pyres.  Flame Droth Vajar is an influential cultist of the Crucible, though a common Flame in rank, from the Pillar of Vajar, and his chosen name Droth means "stone" in the orcish tongue.


----------



## domino

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> After this my contributions for a while will be only a few sentences at most, I promise. :^D



The Empire is currently having trouble with tribal raiders in the highlands of the Ahln-Desh region, in the eastern mountain ranges.  Because of the rocky, mountainous terrain, the massive legions of the Empire are of little use, as they cannot maintain formation.  Thus, hiding in the mountains are less civilized tribes, who prey upon carvans and travellers passing through their mountain homes.


----------



## Abisashi

*Correction Possibilities*



			
				Sarellion said:
			
		

> Found a little problem
> 
> Tellas identity should be known to thanatos as well as he still exists as the Cucullus Umbra. Would be strange if he didn´t know what the oath does and the identity of Tellas.




I think there a couple of possible ways of dealing with this. Some ideas that I like:

1) Although Thanatos knows what the Imperial Oath does, he isn't aware that Tellas is still alive.

2) Thanatos also knows about Tellas - and he's the one really pulling the strings.

3) Thanatos knows about Tellas, and distrusts her greatly, but the emperors always put too much stock in Tellas for Thanatos to convince them of the danger (he believes) she poses. The emperors don't trust Thanatos in this because they believe he may be trying to control them, and Tellas has shown herself to be very trustworthy and efficient. Thanatos distrusts Tellas because (choose one)
A) Thanatos believes that the Oath is unravelling.
B) Thanatos is aware of some facet of the Oath that makes Tellas very dangerous.
C) Thanatos really is trying to take power. He's been working at it slowly but surely, and Tellas is the only major remaining obstacle.

Other ideas? This is just what jumped to mind for me.


I like having these various powers around and thinking about their interactions. I think it is also good that they are all acting in the background, and that it makes sense for them to do so.


----------



## Abisashi

*Contradiction?*



			
				Compilation said:
			
		

> It has a long tradition of senatorial governance, with occassional periods of despotic autocracy when a particular family or individual gains dominance.






			
				Compilation said:
			
		

> The Grand Monarchs used to be pure blooded members of the 6 pillars following the ancient conquest, with each Grand Monarch choosing a succesor from another House in a Fixed sequence. 350 years ago the Kings and his chosen succesor were killed by a dwarven assasin...




So, by senatorial governance do we mean that the senate holds a lot of power? How much power does it hold right now? Something along the lines of the senate during some period of roman history? The english parliment after the _Magna Carta_? Note that there has always (or at least, almost always) been a king, but his power may have waxed and waned in comparison to that of the senate.


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> The Empire is currently having trouble with tribal raiders in the highlands of the Ahln-Desh region, in the eastern mountain ranges. Because of the rocky, mountainous terrain, the massive legions of the Empire are of little use, as they cannot maintain formation. Thus, hiding in the mountains are less civilized tribes, who prey upon carvans and travellers passing through their mountain homes.




Comment on the Tellas/Thanatos conundrum: Since we learned that the gnomes were originally elvish slaves, and thus outsiders who aligned themselves with the invaders, I like Abi's option 3C.  Thanatos adapted the magic to create the Masks, and I personally like how 3C keeps checks and balances against him, stemming from his own original designs.  Now to my contribution: 
Detractors of House Mulcibe have for some time used the distinctive red-gold hair of the Mulcibe scions to create nasty, slanderous rumours that members of House Mulcibe engage in ghastly acts of necrophilia with Eyrian zombies.  House Mulcibe members can't explain their odd hair colour, and some of them are secretly afraid that the rumours might be true.  In actuality, House Mulcibe descends from an eladrin who journeyed to this realm on Conquers Twice's first voyage from the celestial planes.  (and some members of House Mulcibe have Eladrin bloodline traits)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh, I also realised that its likely that Thanatos simply doesn't care about Tellas and/or chooses not to act on his knowledge.  From our descriptions, he seems to have adapted the laissez-faire "I have time" lich mentality and devoted himself to his research, allowing Sania and the Patriae Sicarii to perform day-to-day operations.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh and the awesome NPC list missed King Laryst of Nistadeen, which I realised while working on the other thread.


----------



## ajanders

*A gem of an idea?*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I also realised that its likely that Thanatos simply doesn't care about Tellas and/or chooses not to act on his knowledge.  From our descriptions, he seems to have adapted the laissez-faire "I have time" lich mentality and devoted himself to his research, allowing Sania and the Patriae Sicarii to perform day-to-day operations.




As most gems and crystals in Eyros appear to be either linked to principles of ultimate evil, psionic terrorists, or have nasty side affects on their bearers, the jewelry of Eyros is usually worked metals, bone, or enamel/cloisonne.
Gems are decidedly unlucky in Eyros.  Powerful, but unlucky.


----------



## domino

ajanders said:
			
		

> As most gems and crystals in Eyros appear to be either linked to principles of ultimate evil, psionic terrorists, or have nasty side affects on their bearers, the jewelry of Eyros is usually worked metals, bone, or enamel/cloisonne.
> Gems are decidedly unlucky in Eyros. Powerful, but unlucky.



Don't forget about the crown jewels, which had a whole MESS of jewels and gems on them.  And weren't until now, considered unlucky.

In fact, I don't think the majority of people know about the psionic problems with the ruby, or the aging effects of the crown.  It hasn't been mentioned, to my knowledge, at least.


----------



## Andor

Abisashi said:
			
		

> Yay! Five people contributed after me, so now I can go to bed.
> 
> 
> There are several mask oaths (see post #134.) The most common one is a House Oath, making the mask subservient to its house. This is the only one that is common knowledge.
> 
> A second mask oath is the Imperial Oath, which only three remaining masks have sworn - Alivia(posts #121), Jal-qwuin (though it is more-or-less unravelled in her case; see post #115), and Tellas (emphasis on the second syllable.) The only person who knows of the existance and actions of Tellas is the emperor. Kalis Dal-Malarn (see post #174), the historian, once suggested the existance of someone along the lines of Tellas in one of his footnotes, but it was just speculation. Kalis believed that Tellas impersonated or created people in order to act in the interest of the emperor. Given the technical nature of the paper in which this was proposed, very few have even seen the footnote, much less taken it seriously. As Kalis noted, this implied that there was a version of the oath that did not leave those compelled by it with the mind of a child. Kalis is not aware that Alivia was under this oath; he believes her to be a guardian mask.
> 
> A third mask oath, much more common than the imperial one, is the Guardian Oath. Guardian Masks are sworn to protect the empire; though stewarded by the various houses, their first alliegence is to the empire (they did not participate in the War of the Crumbled Pillar, but instead guarded the borders.) This oath, like the imperial one, has fallen out of use, but that occured later and thus there are around 40 Guardian masks around. Because they are not sworn to a house, Pillar Kiron was unable to free the guardian masks in their care, though they treat them very well.
> 
> Other oaths may exist as well.
> 
> 
> As a side note, all of the masks at this point have a single name, which I think fits well with them being slaves. Opinions on all masks having a single name?
> 
> 
> As an organizational side note, if you reference something, I'd appreciate it if you could point to an earler post about it, or add a reminder sentance about it - reading this thread was confusing at points because I didn't remember the names of everything.




Okay, there are several things going on here. One is the Elven Mask Wizard/Slaves. These were originally described as being rasied to be servile. The second is the Crown which drains life from the Emperor to help control the Mask and to lengthen their lives. The Third is the magical oath which bind the Masks. The fourth is the history to date. 

I don't think we are magically limited to a certain specific number of set oaths. I certainly wasn't envisioning that when I posted about them. I was thinking more that the empire is 3000 years old and things are simply done differently now. 

That having been said having more than one set of oaths governing the masks makes sense even contemporaneously. However given that there was a war of annihilation quite recently, and that the oaths must be sworn upon the Imperial Crown of Amethyst I don't see most of the mask being loyal to the houses. The emporer would have to be an idiot to put that much power back in the hands of the houses after the War of the Crumbled pillar. I think most masks would be what you term the Guardian masks, with loyalty to the Empire as a whole. Each Pillar should have a small set number of Masks allowed to them. 

As for what you term imperial oaths I was envisioning room for more than one agent. And more than one set of oaths sworn. 

We haven't really defined what the crown can do, or how rapidly the Masks gain their childlike outlook. For example perhaps it takes a good century for an Elf to lose their adult mentality, or only wizards are robbed of theirs. This leaves the possiblity of absolutely loyal imperial spies/courier/agents either as wizards in the first century, or just elves who aren't wizards. These may or may not be state secrets, or secrets within secrets. 

EG: The loyalty of the imperial courier corps is legendary, it is not well known that they are magically loyal, or that they sometimes have other jobs.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Clarification: As the one who first wrote the magic part of the Masks, I had meant for the crown to be a focus, rather than a controller of the Masks/oaths (oaths were added later), and I used the word focus. House Masks make good sense when using this decentralised framework (and let's face it--one of the first posts said that the Grand Monarch is usually not the one with all the power). Since we know that Masks are raised as Masks from childhood, the part about losing their childlike outlook makes no sense: They never had an adultlike outlook because they've been Masks since childhood. Considering that the Eyrians don't go around enslaving grown elves that we know of, it probably only works on chlildren (so Alivia was merely a child when her people were destroyed). Another post mentioned that the adult wizards of the elves were actually captured in soul-gems, which fits with this

P.S.  I had originally thought there might be multiple lesser Imperials Masks too, but we do have the post that says there are only the three.  Clearly new Grand Monarchs will need to use Guardian Masks instead, or more likely bring over some House Masks with them on ascension


----------



## Abisashi

*How about:*



			
				Andor said:
			
		

> I don't think we are magically limited to a certain specific number of set oaths. I certainly wasn't envisioning that when I posted about them. I was thinking more that the empire is 3000 years old and things are simply done differently now.




First, I suggested in my post that there were quite possibly oaths byond the three I suggested. I certainly didn't intend to limit the possiblities!

Also, I'd intended to imply that the oaths had changed as time went on, as I believe you were thinking. What most people is how much the oath has changed since the beginning.




			
				Andor said:
			
		

> However given that there was a war of annihilation quite recently, and that the oaths must be sworn upon the Imperial Crown of Amethyst I don't see most of the mask being loyal to the houses. The emporer would have to be an idiot to put that much power back in the hands of the houses after the War of the Crumbled pillar. I think most masks would be what you term the Guardian masks, with loyalty to the Empire as a whole.




For the Imperial Oath - I like having a very small number of masks being under an original, not currently known set of oaths. Perhaps this should be renamed to the Primal Oath or something? As probably only 4 people know the name, and three of them are masks, the name isn't terribly important.

There should certainly be lesser imperial masks, you guys are right. Let's call those the Imperial Oaths; those under an Imperial Oath are sworn directly to the current emperor. The Imperial Oath is slightly different, depending on the job of the mask it binds.




			
				Andor said:
			
		

> Each Pillar should have a small set number of Masks allowed to them.






			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> House Masks make good sense when using this decentralised framework (and let's face it--one of the first posts said that the Grand Monarch is usually not the one with all the power).




These don't have to contradict. For example: indeed the houses do have a reasonable number of masks, but the number is limited by law and the penalty for violating it is severe (as it would be seen as a grab for the throne).


*Contribution*
edit: I've done so much clarifying it should probably count as a contribution - and I don't have any great idea right now anyway. So, consider me as having contributed.


----------



## domino

Abisashi said:
			
		

> These don't have to contradict. For example: indeed the houses do have a reasonable number of masks, but the number is limited by law and the penalty for violating it is severe (as it would be seen as a grab for the throne).



If anyone has read The Vor Saga by Lois McMaster Bujold, there's a set up very similar to this that works out.  Each member of the nobility gets a number of armsmen, but it's a very small number, and restricted by law.  The King, however, is the only one who gets an army.

If the each Pillar only gets a dozen or so Masks, but the King gets a few hundred, there still won't be a serious threat.


----------



## Abisashi

domino said:
			
		

> If anyone has read The Vor Saga by Lois McMaster Bujold, there's a set up very similar to this that works out.  Each member of the nobility gets a number of armsmen, but it's a very small number, and restricted by law.  The King, however, is the only one who gets an army.
> 
> If the each Pillar only gets a dozen or so Masks, but the King gets a few hundred, there still won't be a serious threat.




The number of masks per house can be even greater - say, enough that they could take out the king if they all banded together, but not otherwise.

Also, the intent of the guardian masks was to provide a means by which the kingdom could survive during times of turmoil (as per the reference to them not participating in the civil war.) Thus, perhaps each house has 30 masks, the emperor has 120, and there are 40 guardian masks sitting around. Don't take these numbers as concrete though, it's just a suggestion.


----------



## Tinner

ajanders said:
			
		

> As most gems and crystals in Eyros appear to be either linked to principles of ultimate evil, psionic terrorists, or have nasty side affects on their bearers, the jewelry of Eyros is usually worked metals, bone, or enamel/cloisonne.
> Gems are decidedly unlucky in Eyros.  Powerful, but unlucky.




Eyrosian parents collect and save their children's milk teeth as they fall out. The teeth are then ritually added to a fine silver chain, and the resulting necklace is then presented to Praes Thanatos.
The gnomes claim that these necklaces help the necromancers drive death energies away from the children, protecting them from harm. In reality, the gnomes are likely just stockpiling ritual items should they ever need to rebel against their current masters as they did their old.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Just a random post to let everyone know that the current Grand Monarch who is almost ready to abdicate is House Zhal on the orc side because she/he isn't Vajar or Taljik.  So if someone details the Grand Monarch, keep that in mind.


----------



## Andor

domino said:
			
		

> If anyone has read The Vor Saga by Lois McMaster Bujold, there's a set up very similar to this that works out.  Each member of the nobility gets a number of armsmen, but it's a very small number, and restricted by law.  The King, however, is the only one who gets an army.




I have a sudden urge to play a hyperactive gnome marshal. Now if only I can talk my GM into letting me have a werewolf cohort.

-Wanders off singing 'Vorloupulous' Cooks'


----------



## Mouseferatu

The current Grand Monarch, Ezlan Zul-Dagvar dal-Zhal ty-Mulcibe, has recently been grumbling to all who will listen that he made a mistake in declaring Vajar the next Presumptive. Nobody knows why, but current belief is that he has some personal dislike (or even serious concern) over Felra Raj-Tinar. He has not expressed what these may be, and everyone else believes Felra to be a perfect choice. Ezlan had made no effort to rescind his declaration making Vajar the Presumptive Pillar, because he knows that with so well-respected an heir, and so close to the end of his reign, he couldn't possibly acquire the votes necessary to uphold such a decision.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just a random post to let everyone know that the current Grand Monarch who is almost ready to abdicate is House Zhal on the orc side because she/he isn't Vajar or Taljik.  So if someone details the Grand Monarch, keep that in mind.




Done. 

BTW, I realized that I left out Felra's maternal/human-side Pillar when detailing her in the summary. If someone wants to dictate that as part of their next contribution, that would be great. If not, I'll do it my next time around.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

The orc-blood house that held the throne at the time of the War of the Crumbled Pillar was the fallen House of Garren. It was thought their entire blood-line was obliterated, but one member survives. Ramu Erkon Dal-Garren, the eight year old playmate of the elven Mask Alivia, was spared the fate of the rest of his family. The Imperial Mask cast a Binding spell on the boy, which placed him in the emerald of a pendant that Alivia wears to this day.


----------



## Abisashi

*Comments*



			
				domino said:
			
		

> ajanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As most gems and crystals in Eyros appear to be either linked to principles of ultimate evil, psionic terrorists, or have nasty side affects on their bearers, the jewelry of Eyros is usually worked metals, bone, or enamel/cloisonne.
> Gems are decidedly unlucky in Eyros. Powerful, but unlucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the crown jewels, which had a whole MESS of jewels and gems on them. And weren't until now, considered unlucky.
> 
> In fact, I don't think the majority of people know about the psionic problems with the ruby, or the aging effects of the crown. It hasn't been mentioned, to my knowledge, at least.
Click to expand...



Even if jewels aren't considered unlucky, jewelry could still be rarely made of jewels and gems. In this setting, gems seem quite important to magic and psionics, and it seems likely that these would be hoarded.


----------



## domino

Abisashi said:
			
		

> Even if jewels aren't considered unlucky, jewelry could still be rarely made of jewels and gems. In this setting, gems seem quite important to magic and psionics, and it seems likely that these would be hoarded.



Fair enough.  I was just mentioning things I thought were relevant.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Twiggly the Gnome said:
			
		

> The orc-blood house that held the throne at the time of the War of the Crumbled Pillar was the fallen House of Garren. It was thought their entire blood-line was obliterated, but one member survives. Ramu Erkon Dal-Garren, the eight year old playmate of the elven Mask Alivia, was spared the fate of the rest of his family. The Imperial Mask cast a Binding spell on the boy, which placed him in the emerald of a pendant that Alivia wears to this day.



 Galldrian Vindros is the Archduke of Ghalfaen.  Despite the fact that he is forced to submit to Eyrian hegemony and has been humiliated by the blackmail of the oily Herewald, Galldrian secretly hopes to expand the power of Ghalfaen by collecting secrets and using political leverage.  Having heard of the disgrace of Kalis Ny'Dal-Malarn, Galldrian has been making overtures to gain the service of the respected historian, but all attempts have failed so far.  Galldrian's current aide-de-camp is a Hobgoblin Monk named Chargros, green-sash intermediate master of the famed Hobgoblin Order of the Clawed Fist, who secretly styles himself Chargros Dal-Vajar and hopes to one day rule Eyros, thanks to his ability to trace his lineage back to the founders of House Vajar.


----------



## domino

Andor said:
			
		

> I have a sudden urge to play a hyperactive gnome marshal. Now if only I can talk my GM into letting me have a werewolf cohort.
> 
> -Wanders off singing 'Vorloupulous' Cooks'



Hah!  I love it.  Strength as the dump stat.  Con as the second minus.  All mental stats as high as possible.  Leadership.  Diplomacy up the wazoo!  (there's an epic status with NPCs even better than friendly called Fanatic.)

But, for my contribution.

Hearkening back to their marshal roots, nearly all noble men carry a short sword, about two feet long total.  Even those with no need or even aptitude for swordsmanship carry one as a symbol of their status.  Wealthy or powerful commoners can also be found carrying one, as a symbol of _their_ power, but also for practical means of self defense.

As it is issued to all military personnel, many noble men simply hang onto their sword after their term of service is ended.


----------



## Abisashi

*Contribution #4*



			
				domino said:
			
		

> Hearkening back to their marshal roots, nearly all noble men carry a short sword, about two feet long total.  Even those with no need or even aptitude for swordsmanship carry one as a symbol of their status.  Wealthy or powerful commoners can also be found carrying one, as a symbol of _their_ power, but also for practical means of self defense.
> 
> As it is issued to all military personnel, many noble men simply hang onto their sword after their term of service is ended.




Post faster people, the wait is killing me!   


My contribution will be a racial summary; the material here is mostly repeated, but I make some inferences and minor additions that I'll count as a contribution. I'm trying to help make the compilation more readable. If I missed something, point it out and I'll edit it in.

*Elves*

Elves in Eyros are regarded as second-class citizens. Although not as hated as the dwarves, stories of the ancient oppression by the elves are told to all the children in the empire. Elves have a very difficult time rising in station. The exception to this is in the lands of house Kiron, where elves are often taken as consorts by the Pillar family and all the pillar masks have been freed.

Many elves, especially those in the lands of Pillar Kiron, worship the sun or the positive energy plane.

Some elves are masks, so called because there is always a noble* behind them. Masks are held in the mental state of a child, though the binding's clever construction still allows them to be powerful wizards. There are several types of binding oaths, which are sworn by elven children who will become masks when they are but ten years old**. Most of the oaths sworn are one of the following:

_Pillar Oath_ - the elven child swears to obey the members of the house, and when it does not contradict this, to protect them with his or her life. The actual oath is slightly more complicated. Each house is allowed 30 pillar masks; exceeding this is seen as an attempt to sieze control over the empire.

_Imperial Oaths_ - this oath is similar to the House Oath, except that the child swears to serve whoever is emperor and the imperial family. There are several imperial oaths, and which one is sworn depends on what the child's intended job is. At any time, there are 149 imperial masks (Alivia is incorectly counted as an imperial mask; see below.)

_Guardian Oath_ - elven children who swear this oath do not serve any of the houses or the emperor, but instead protect the empire from external harm. Although they are in the care of the houses, tampering with them is strictly forbidden. Guardian masks are rarely created anymore, but were instrumental in the preservation of the empire during the War of the Crumbled Pillar. There are abut 40 of them left.

_Primal Oath_ - The wording of this oath is long lost, and only three masks are bound by it; Alivia, Jal-qwuin, and Tellas. Alivia is believed to be under an imperial oath, Jal-qwuin's oath is unknown, and Tellas herself is unknown; the emperor believes her to be sworn under the imperial oath. Aside from the primal masks themselves, only Thanatos knows of the existance of the primal oath, though Kalis Ny'Dal-Malarn proposed its existance in the footnote of a rather technical paper.

There are other oaths as well.



*I believe we no longer are limiting masks to just half-orcs, though that appears to have been the intent in the original post.
**Being longer lived, I'm assuming that a ten-year-old elf is around 5-8 in the human or orc mantal range.


----------



## Abisashi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Having heard of the disgrace of Kalis Ny'Dal-Malarn, Galldrian has been making overtures to gain the service of the respected historian, but all attempts have failed so far.




What were your thoughts on why?


----------



## hero4hire

Due to the corrupt influence that the blood in the soil has on the environment,  Druids of a darker nature congregate to the lands of Eyros and are often used as unaffiliated assassins by those with means.
Even Druids of Good have trouble resisting the dark powers the land's blood offers.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Abisashi said:
			
		

> What were your thoughts on why?



 I left that up in the air.  Perhaps Kalis is loyal, thinks that Galldrian will fail, or something else (maybe his research has led him to believe that he needs to do something important in Eyros).  

Oh, and I like the flavour of dark druids, but does it conflict with the druids are extremely rare idea from earlier?


----------



## Abisashi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I left that up in the air.  Perhaps Kalis is loyal, thinks that Galldrian will fail, or something else (maybe his research has led him to believe that he needs to do something important in Eyros).
> 
> Oh, and I like the flavour of dark druids, but does it conflict with the druids are extremely rare idea from earlier?





Sounds good, I was just wondering if you had something specific in mind.

Well, the dark druids can still be somewhat rare. They probably try to stay hidden, so people still think druids are very rare, when they are just _mostly_ rare. It's kind of cool having the majority of druids be evil. What are your thoughts, hero4hire?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Abisashi said:
			
		

> Sounds good, I was just wondering if you had something specific in mind.
> 
> Well, the dark druids can still be somewhat rare. They probably try to stay hidden, so people still think druids are very rare, when they are just _mostly_ rare. It's kind of cool having the majority of druids be evil. What are your thoughts, hero4hire?



 Sir, deep in the shadows of the midnight gloom, we have uncovered a dark assassin's guild of....druids?  I love it!  Secretive evil druids, living among the normal folk, eventually experiencing their flesh changing red-purple from the corruption and using their "A thousand faces" ability to disguise themselves as average citisens.  That's just my flavourish take on this, not a contribution or anything.


----------



## Arkhandus

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Due to the corrupt influence that the blood in the soil has on the environment,  Druids of a darker nature congregate to the lands of Eyros and are often used as unaffiliated assassins by those with means.
> Even Druids of Good have trouble resisting the dark powers the land's blood offers.




It's 4 am where I am......why am I awake?!!?!?

Contribution:
Felra Raj-Tinar dal-Vajar ty-Malarn is planning an extended visit to the coastal lands of her human mother's House before the season's through, ostensibly to visit some of her more distant relatives on the human side and perhaps garner some greater support for her bid to become the next Grand Monarch of Eyros.  Secretly she planned the visit because she knows her halfling lover Darrenback will be sailing by the area at the time, and seeks to meet with him again after two years apart.  The current Grand Monarch, unbeknownst to others, has assigned one of his nephews to covertly follow and observe Felra's trip, but the Grand Monarch won't disclose the reason for his dislike of Felra, even to his trusted nephew.


----------



## Abisashi

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> The current Grand Monarch, unbeknownst to others, has assigned one of his nephews to covertly follow and observe Felra's trip, since the Monarch has some ill feelings towards her that he hasn't even disclosed to his nephew.






			
				Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> The current Grand Monarch, Ezlan Zul-Dagvar dal-Zhal ty-Mulcibe, has recently been grumbling to all who will listen that he made a mistake in declaring Vajar the next Presumptive.




Do you mean ill feelings even beyond what he's grumbling aloud? Or is the time being 4am getting to you?  The edit function conquers all!


----------



## Arkhandus

The druids hero4hire mentioned would likely be foreigners anyway, and/or peasants in Eyros who keep their druidic link to nature a secret.  Perhaps the souls of those whose blood is spilt on the Eyrian soil, or the spirits of the land, whisper to these folks and drive them to kill?  In any case, no reason to rule out his idea, it's a neat one and it could work.  There don't have to be a lot of druidic assassins about, and likely aren't.  As for the whole jewels as unlucky thing proposed a bit earlier, perhaps the ruling class has, by law, reserved most gemstones in Eyros for the nobility to use in maintaining the nation's magical defenses (read: the Masks and Praes Thanatos), so only a few Eyrian nobles have managed to keep hold of some gems for their personal jewelry.  Precious stones like obsidian, bloodstone, and turquoise are probably still common in jewelry.


----------



## Arkhandus

Abisashi said:
			
		

> Do you mean ill feelings even beyond what he's grumbling aloud? Or is the time being 4am getting to you?




I meant the reasons for his ill feelings towards Felra, sorry for the poor wording.  I'll edit it real quick.


----------



## Abisashi

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> The druids hero4hire mentioned would likely be foreigners anyway, and/or peasants in Eyros who keep their druidic link to nature a secret.  Perhaps the souls of those whose blood is spilt on the Eyrian soil, or the spirits of the land, whisper to these folks and drive them to kill?  In any case, no reason to rule out his idea, it's a neat one and it could work.  There don't have to be a lot of druidic assassins about, and likely aren't.  As for the whole jewels as unlucky thing proposed a bit earlier, perhaps the ruling class has, by law, reserved most gemstones in Eyros for the nobility to use in maintaining the nation's magical defenses (read: the Masks and Praes Thanatos), so only a few Eyrian nobles have managed to keep hold of some gems for their personal jewelry.  Precious stones like obsidian, bloodstone, and turquoise are probably still common in jewelry.





Sounds good to me. I think Rystil Arden and I were just trying to fit it into the setting without breaking anything. In fact, we think it's so cool that we immediately started making rules for it in the rules thread. Your bit about the spritis of the land driving the druids to kill  was also added ASAP. Corrupted druidic assassins are so neet-o!


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

*Keyzha Zhal*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ...remember that we should probably fix Keyzha Zhal's last name.




Well, Keyzha's name was modelled off of the name Felra Raj-Tinar. Since Keyzha harkens only from the highly inbred House Zhal, it would be somewhat repetitive to give her formal name as Keyzha dal-Zhal ty-Zhal. Or am I missing something about naming conventions?

Now on to my next contribution (yay!):

Halfling sea raiders are fond of a variety of interesting weapons, including short bows, sling-blades, and their signature weapon: a four-bladed hand axe made by securing four light axes together with iron bands. Often, one or more axe blades are replaced with hooks, awls, hammer heads, and other tools, to maximise the usefulness of the weapon. The wielder often carves notches or runes into each handle so that he/she can quickly identify which head to strike with, without looking. (A badly drawn sample weapon is attached.)

ironregime


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oops!  I double-posted.  So...um...hope everyone's enjoying this thread.  Move along now to my real post.


----------



## Rystil Arden

ironregime said:
			
		

> Well, Keyzha's name was modelled off of the name Felra Raj-Tinar. Since Keyzha harkens only from the highly inbred House Zhal, it would be somewhat repetitive to give her formal name as Keyzha dal-Zhal ty-Zhal. Or am I missing something about naming conventions?
> 
> Now on to my next contribution (yay!):
> 
> Halfling sea raiders are fond of a variety of interesting weapons, including short bows, sling-blades, and their signature weapon: a four-bladed hand axe made by securing four light axes together with iron bands. Often, one or more axe blades are replaced with hooks, awls, hammer heads, and other tools, to maximise the usefulness of the weapon. The wielder often carves notches or runes into each handle so that he/she can quickly identify which head to strike with, without looking. (A badly drawn sample weapon is attached.)
> 
> Also attached is the latest low-res topo map.
> 
> ironregime



Ironregime- You are correct that she won't have a Ty because she is a pure orc of House Zhal, but she should be something like Keyzha Name1-Name2 Dal-Zhal.

Contribution: 

Midnight's Cruor, a secret coven of three corrupted Eyrian Dark Druids (see the other thread for corruption rules) is hiding under the noses of polite Eyrian society by using the "A Thousand Faces" class ability. The three "sisters" use their alternate forms to encourage the continued practise of human sacrifice among the rural Eyrians, so that they may revel in the death and gore, and their utter corruption from the fell spirit of the land is so great that they have all become violet-crimson-skinned Vampires. The three members of Midnight's Cruor are Urdarza, a quiet, intense, and amoral dwarf, Verdania a lustful elf who craves seduction followed by a bloody betrayal (particularly fond of preying on humans, orcs, and half-orcs), and Skuldira, a greedy and murderous gnome who accepts payment as a hired assassin under a false identity. These three are always careful to hide their tracks, and have thus survived for centuries, but they ultimately seek to perform a hidden goal, one known only to an alien entity that guides them known as The Emerald Nexus.

Oh, and you can consider the descriptions of the stages of Taint to be part of my contribution:

No effect
The character feels unclean; he suffers a -1 penalty to diplomacy checks
The character's appearance changes in an indiscernable, but unsettling fashion
The character's skin starts turning purple, and her hair takes on the color of the Eyros zombies, a reddish color. Her appearance is likely to frighten most people, who will likely call for the guard.
The character's skin turns a deep reddish-purple, and her hair looks like reddish-brown grass. She looks like a character out of a bedtime story parents tell children to keep them in line. People appearing like this will certainly be arrested and probably be put to death.


----------



## domino

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Due to the corrupt influence that the blood in the soil has on the environment, Druids of a darker nature congregate to the lands of Eyros and are often used as unaffiliated assassins by those with means.
> Even Druids of Good have trouble resisting the dark powers the land's blood offers.



There is a general consensus among the lizard folk druids that the bleeding into the ground is a blasphemy and a corruption of the land, so they often attempt to sneak onto bordering bloodlands, and purify them.  It takes time, but with effort they are slowly able to undo some of the damage to certain areas.  Unfortunately, they can only reliably do so near the borders, and the heart of Eyros remains unreachable for their goals.


----------



## Sarellion

Is it decided how much Thanatos knows about the primal oath and what he wants? Rystil stated an opinion but not sure if it is his contribution.

I go on with this part of the story if Rystil doesn´t object.
Thanatos knows about the primal oath and was the maker of the magical part of it. The oath works differently than the others, so the enchantments are different, too. As he later found out, one of his apprentices was able to twist the magic a little bit. After Thanatos got some idea what happened, he wanted to confront the apprentice but the young enchanter had already dissappeared.
He is unsure about the wording of the oath as the oath was sworn without him being present.

It seems that Thanatos today doesn´t care about Tellas much. In reality he is still upset about the affair but chooses to pretends even to himself that it was his idea all along and everything is proceeding according to his wishes and desires.  
At the moment Thanatos is leaving most of the day to day affairs at the responsibilty of the Patriae Sicarii as he is more concerned about delving into the last secrets of necromancy.

The Patriae Sicarii thought about assuming control of the empire but realised that being the power behind the throne and being an invaluable tool for empire is far safer than being the ruling class themselves. Thanatos himself didn´t cast a vote on the matter but he isn´t interested in ruling the empire as it would only distract him from his studies.


----------



## Sarellion

domino said:
			
		

> There is a general consensus among the lizard folk druids that the bleeding into the ground is a blasphemy and a corruption of the land, so they often attempt to sneak onto bordering bloodlands, and purify them.  It takes time, but with effort they are slowly able to undo some of the damage to certain areas.  Unfortunately, they can only reliably do so near the borders, and the heart of Eyros remains unreachable for their goals.




Aren´t the lizardfolk druids seen as some kind of semi divine beings or at least sacred? I would think if they said something about the matter the empire would consider to drop the custom.


----------



## domino

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Aren´t the lizardfolk druids seen as some kind of semi divine beings or at least sacred? I would think if they said something about the matter the empire would consider to drop the custom.



They're also very rare, and most citizens of the empire never actually see one in their life. (is the impression, I'm getting) and also, the bloodletting is an integral part of the Eyros belief system.  A polite please don't do that by outsiders probably isn't going to do much good.


----------



## Tinner

The Mediterranean climate of Eyros seems perfect for this, so ...

Winerys and wine production are a sizeable portion of the Eyrosian economy, with the finest vintages being stockpiled by the Pillars for their private family cellars.
Recently, a vinter named Fischr produced his first bottling from grapes grown in blood-soaked fields. The wine is a bitter and acidic draught, that leaves the drinker as thirsty as before he drank it. Fischr believes the wine has no commercial value, and has consigned every bottle to his private celler in hopes that age will improve it.
Should this enough of this wine ever be drunk consistently by one person however, a condition similar to vampirism will result, as the tainted grapes produce bloodthirst in the wine drinker over time.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Is it decided how much Thanatos knows about the primal oath and what he wants? Rystil stated an opinion but not sure if it is his contribution.
> 
> I go on with this part of the story if Rystil doesn´t object.
> Thanatos knows about the primal oath and was the maker of the magical part of it. The oath works differently than the others, so the enchantments are different, too. As he later found out, one of his apprentices was able to twist the magic a little bit. After Thanatos got some idea what happened, he wanted to confront the apprentice but the young enchanter had already dissappeared.
> He is unsure about the wording of the oath as the oath was sworn without him being present.
> 
> It seems that Thanatos today doesn´t care about Tellas much. In reality he is still upset about the affair but chooses to pretends even to himself that it was his idea all along and everything is proceeding according to his wishes and desires.
> At the moment Thanatos is leaving most of the day to day affairs at the responsibilty of the Patriae Sicarii as he is more concerned about delving into the last secrets of necromancy.
> 
> The Patriae Sicarii thought about assuming control of the empire but realised that being the power behind the throne and being an invaluable tool for empire is far safer than being the ruling class themselves. Thanatos himself didn´t cast a vote on the matter but he isn´t interested in ruling the empire as it would only distract him from his studies.



 I like it!  Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Hey, guys.

I'm going to be largely away from the computer for a day or two. I'm not saying that to slow down the thread--by all means, keep it up! This is great stuff! 

I may even pop back in long enough to make a quick contribution. But it'll be a while before I can do another compiled update. If someone else wants to tackle it, they're welcome to give it a try. If not, I'll get to it as soon as I can.


----------



## Mouseferatu

And speaking of contributions... 

Eyros has many holidays, but by far the most somber and most imporant is the Eve of Falling Blood. This occurs on the anniversary of the assassination that began the Civil War--which, legend tells, is _also_ the day in which the orcs and humans declared victory over the native elves, so many thousands of years ago (though nobody knows for sure). It is on this night that most of the peasantry practices the greatest of their blood-spilling rituals, and then spends the night in fasting and prayer to whichever religion they worship. Legend says that the spirits of the ancient elves walk the land this night, and that anyone caught alone, away from their homes, may be found the next day with _all_ their blood drained into the surrounding soil.


----------



## Arkhandus

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> And speaking of contributions...
> 
> Eyros has many holidays, but by far the most somber and most imporant is the Eve of Falling Blood. This occurs on the anniversary of the assassination that began the Civil War--which, legend tells, is _also_ the day in which the orcs and humans declared victory over the native elves, so many thousands of years ago (though nobody knows for sure). It is on this night that most of the peasantry practices the greatest of their blood-spilling rituals, and then spends the night in fasting and prayer to whichever religion they worship. Legend says that the spirits of the ancient elves walk the land this night, and that anyone caught alone, away from their homes, may be found the next day with _all_ their blood drained into the surrounding soil.




Cultists of the Crucible draw their power from the ancient efreeti prince Arat'ur al-Katib, magically bound to a hidden cave deep in Mt. Xark, or at least use the bound efreeti as a focus for channeling fiery power from the mountain or elsewhere.


----------



## Rystil Arden

*Politics:

*Half-orcs make up the ruling class of Eyros, and the most high born can trace their ancestry back through several generations of orcish forebears. It has a long tradition of senatorial governance, with occassional periods of despotic autocracy when a particular family or individual gains dominance. Some of the 'unsuccessful' true half-orc candidates have fled into the wilderness regions of Eyros, where they have established a crude, barbarian society of their own. They claim that the only 'true' half-orcs are those bred from two half-orcs, and are becoming both an irritant and an embarrassment to the noble houses of Eyros as their numbers slowly rise.

Because only a TRUE first-generation half-orc may ascend the Thone, the Noble families are very strict about the purity of their House lineages. There are 6 of these families, known collectively as "The Pillars". Three are Human, and Three are Orcish. The greatest political wrangling consists of arranging marriages between Orc and Human children, striving for that one first-generation child that will next take the throne. Needless to say, those half-orc noble childern that don't make the throne find themselves very, very expendable.

Line of Ascent: The precise means for a half-orc to ascend the Throne are as follows.

Within four years of taking the Throne, the current Grand Monarch must select one of the Six Pillars from which his successor will come. This Pillar is known as the Presumptive from this point until a new Grand Monarch ascends. This is the source of much of the political wrangling between Pillars, as they all seek the favor of the new Grand Monarch.

Note that the Grand Monarch cannot choose the Presumptive from which he (or she) came as the new Presumptive. He can choose the other Pillar from which he descends, though this is considered poor form unless he can justify his choice.

It is possible, although rare, for the Pillars to "veto" the Grand Monarch's choice, but it requires a unanimous vote of all five Pillars (other than the Presumptive). The Grand Monarch must then choose a different Pillar. This can occur only once; the Pillars cannot veto the Grand Monarch's second choice. The majority of historical rejections occurred when a Grand Monarch chose one of his own Pillars as Presumptive.

It is up to the Presumptive Pillar to decide which other Pillar it will join with to produce the next heir; this is the source of much more of the political wrangling, as each Pillar seeks the favor of the Presumptive. (On occasion, the Presumptive and its chosen Pillar may attempt to breed specifically--if they feel they have time, and a good reason to do so--but in most cases, it just means they draw from the "pool" of applicable half-orcs. This, of course, is why even the Pillars that don't much like each other keep breeding with each other: So they have such a pool available as necessary.)

A Grand Monarch can change his mind after declaring a Presumptive, but only if he can give good reason to the Pillars, and only if at least three of the six Pillars vote to permit him to do so.

The Grand Monarch maintains a bodyguard of two dozen guards drawn from each of the houses. In order to prevent the appearance of favoritism, four are chosen from each Pillar. There are always at least four different houses represented, to keep any one or two houses from plotting together to attack the Grand Monarch. For the majority of situations, though, there are six guards present, with all houses represented.

The new emperor marries four first-generation half-orc wives upon ascending the throne, one from each combination of houses he is not from. (Switch genders when appropriate.)

This is done to prevent favoritism, and to insure that the emperor's children can never follow him to the throne, even were they somehow able to subvert the other laws preventing it.

The various Houses of Eyros (including the Six Pillars) are greatly extended families, and actually contain more than one family name within them. If someone wants to fully and formally identify themselves, they include personal name, family name, and both House names. This procedure uses the Orc prefix "dal," which indicates "of," when naming the father's House; and the prefix "ty," which loosely translates into "by way of," for indicating the mother's House. For instance, Felra Raj-Tinar would, in court, introduce herself as "Felra Raj-Tinar dal-Vajar ty-."

The House of Malarn, is considered to be the most progressive of the Pillars. The leaders of the house occasionally go as far as to "adopt" notable or particularily worthy members of other races into the house, on an honorary basis. Obviously, they are kept out of positions in line for ascendancy to the throne. They are however, allowed to add the dal-Malarn suffix to their name.

Because of this, they are looked upon with suspicion by the more pure Pillars. Even more so, since their house produces a higher percentage of _career_ officers and soldiers. Are they positioning themselves for a move against the other pillars?

House Taljik, the third and smallest of the Orc Houses, is trying to lift the image of its home city of Taljik-ka (using -ka on the end of the word notes that this is the Houses home city) by the building of a new arena complex. This complex, which will rival the size of the complex in Eyrdeyn, will house both a longstrider lizard racing track and a blood sports arena with all its auxiliary buildings complexes that come with both facilities. Taljik is staking a lot of their province’s finances on this venture on the knowledge that Felra Raj-Tinar enjoys the games. They hope the arena, which will not be complete for several years yet, will build the image of the House in her eyes after she ascends the Throne, and thus give them a leg up on becoming the next Presumptive.

House Kiron, a human Pillar, rules the southern province of Aenajadin, which borders the elven nation of Nistadeen, from their capital city of Kiron-ka. Once House Kiron had a reputation for excess and debauchery, but the blood war between orcs and humans and resultant fall of one of the Pillars caused the house elders to reexamine their priorities. Saint Lasair, prophet of the Dawn, delivered her message of universal enlightenment to the very receptive family elders, who declared the Dawnist Church the established faith of the province. In keeping with the Dawnist devotion to freewill, House Kiron abandoned the use of Masks and elves were recognized as freepersons within Aenajadin.

In addition to a Human and an Orc spouse, Kiron nobles often keep an elven consort. The human scions of House Kiron are the ruling class of Aenajadin, half-orc scions aspire to the throne of Eyros, and half-elf scions are the elite clergy of the Dawnist church. Having no elven Masks, the Children of the Dawn are House Kiron's greatest magical resource. Often seen as second class, half-elf scions are always striving to prove their loyalty to House Kiron. They were the first to join Lusarum in his denunciation of the Corythian "heresy" of the Nistadeen elves.

Members of the human Pillar House Mulcibe are distinctive for their bright red-gold hair. House Mulcibe is led by the passionate, opinionated, and utterly charming Farina Saeryn dal-Mulcibe, who is famed across Eyros for her love of cute dhazi and her extensive collection of dhazi of every colour of the rainbow (Supplicants seeking the favour of House Mulcibe would do well to bring a brilliantly coloured pure-bred infant dhaz to Farina as a gift). House Mulcibe scions tend to be more likely to follow the teachings of The Crucible, whether or not they are Crucible members. House Mulcibe is known for its impassioned artists and skilled artisans, and weapons with the flame symbol of a master Mulcibe smith are highly prized across Eyros and oft-enchanted to last, passed on by generations of wielders.  Detractors of House Mulcibe have for some time used the distinctive red-gold hair of the Mulcibe scions to create nasty, slanderous rumours that members of House Mulcibe engage in ghastly acts of necrophilia with Eyrian zombies. House Mulcibe members can't explain their odd hair colour, and some of them are secretly afraid that the rumours might be true. In actuality, House Mulcibe descends from an eladrin who journeyed to this realm on Conquers Twice's first voyage from the celestial planes. (and some members of House Mulcibe have Eladrin bloodline traits)

_*Culture:*_

Eyros has very "Roman-esque" feel, Style of dress, and architecture. People favor togas, buildings have Big Columns..Large, beautiful statues of the Gods/Kings.

Due to the need for the noble families to both maintain pure human or orc lines and to produce half-blooded children they commonly practice polygamy. Most commonly this is in the form of a noble married to another noble of an off-race house, and to another spouse of the same race, this second spouse is almost always (very strong custom) drawn from outside the noble families. (The practice of in race exogamy help avoid the dangers of inbreeding.) It is from these non-noble spouses that the pure familly lines continue. (Note that only noble to noble offspring use hyphenated names.

There are also (rarer) quartet marriges composed of two noble spouses and two nonnoble spouses (Two orcs, two humans.) Such a quartet can obviously produce halforc children by the nonnoble parents, such children are considered noble but form the very lowest rank of nobility, equivilent to a squire or landless knight.

These marriage customs are one of the causes of the rumours amoung non Eyrosians of Eyrosian debauchery.

Eyros is a militant society: the half-orcs in power fear it is one in decline, for they are not the iron warriors their forefathers were. The armies of Eyros tend to favor cavalry and ranged combat due to the potential large battlefields, and need for distance from plainsfires. For all races in Eyros except the half-orcs, a five-year tour of military service is compulsory upon reaching adulthood. However, this term of service can be waived by the Emeror, a senator, or a local governor, if the individual can prove that he is contributing to society's well-being in some other way. Thus, most people try to be among the best at whatever it is they do--craftsmen, trader, magic, whatever--to avoid conscription. The exception to this rule are the dwarves, who are generally considered insufficiently trustworthy to serve on the battlefield. Among the Orc-Blooded themselves, those who do not choose to serve are looked down upon, though they are not forced to do so. And as most Orc-Blooded begin their military careers as officers, most of them are happy to serve.

Passed down from ancient orcish traditions, adapted through cooperation with the humans for so long, Eyrian nobility tend to be somewhat hedonistic and boisterous, particularly relishing debate, oratory, dueling, and watching gladiatorial matches. As the orcs of old solved their problems and debates largely through shouting, threats, and outright violence, so too do the Eyrians engage in similar though more refined methods of venting frustration, solving disputes, and expressing themselves. Public debate and oratory are common pasttimes of the nobility, which can sometimes become very heated especially amongst the orcish and half-orcish amongst the Pillars.

Senators and their ilk tend to earn reputations through a sharp wit or combat prowess, as most disputes and matters of honor amongst the nobility are solved through a formalized duel, usually right on the spot, but those who are keen of wit can back out of a duel by dismissing the accuser's case with a sharp rebuttal or a scathing rebuke that puts the accuser to shame, forcing him to back down.

When the challenge of a duel is accepted, the fight is brutal and fast, neither party allowed to use magic except for the most simple of magic arms and armor they may have with them, and then only if they own it personally. There must be witnesses, and at least one noble witness of neither contender's family to serve as official observer of the victory. Duels are never to the death, but a warrior cannot yield unless they are unable to effectively fight on. Severed limbs or the like must be replaced shortly afterward by the severer, by paying a priest to Regenerate the severee. In the event of accidental death, the slayer or his/her family must pay for the slain to be True Ressurected, or as near as they can afford.

The duels help the orc-blooded to maintain their civility by taking out their inherant aggression non-lethally on those who transgress upon them, while the humans less frequently instigate duels.

As is to be expected from a culture dominated by Half-Orcs, fashion throughout the realm takes it's cue from the nobles. Royal clothes are dyed red with the blood of a ritually slaughtered sacred lizard. Only one of these beasts may be sacrificed in this manner each year, making red garments both highly desireable, as well as incredibly expensive.

Additionally the green tint of a half orcs skin is seen as a sign of virility and nobility. As such there is great demand for skin dyes and cosmetics to enhance the greenish tint of the skin. Surprisingly, many of the other races have also taken to using these green cosmetics. Since Copper is the necessary ingredient for these cosmetics, it is never used as currency, and it's value has been steadily increasing throughout the realm.

As most gems and crystals in Eyros appear to be either linked to principles of ultimate evil, psionic terrorists, or have nasty side affects on their bearers, the jewelry of Eyros is usually worked metals, bone, or enamel/cloisonne.
Gems are decidedly unlucky in Eyros. Powerful, but unlucky.

Eyrian parents collect and save their children's milk teeth as they fall out. The teeth are then ritually added to a fine silver chain, and the resulting necklace is then presented to Praes Thanatos.
The gnomes claim that these necklaces help the necromancers drive death energies away from the children, protecting them from harm. In reality, the gnomes are likely just stockpiling ritual items should they ever need to rebel against their current masters as they did their old.

The noble half orcs are trained from birth in a special ritualized fighting style known as "The Claws of the Dragon." This fighting style specializes in the two-bladed sword, and uses many leaping attacks and charges. Each year a tournament is held for the the nation's youth to compete in this bloody martial art. While other races are permitted to enter the tournamet, few do, and everyone knows that even those that do are expected to purposefully lose to their orcblooded betters.

Horses are uncommon in Eyros and considered weak and useless by the Eyrian orcs. Instead Eyrians ride longstrider lizards (deinonychus, dinosaur) which have been domesticated for riding and for drawing carts. Warstrider lizards are longstriders which are ridden into battle. While longstriders and warstriders are identical only the fittest and most promising longstrider lizards become warstriders.

Messages are sent by a network of couriers and courier posts. A rider is sent from one of the posts, down the roads with the messages to be delivered. He travels light, with special mounts trained to run for long distances. When he reaches the next post, he delivers any messages that are destined for that post, or other posts further down that branch, and picks up new messages destined for locations down his route. He then switches his mount out for a fresh one, and moves on. The messages he delivered are then held until another rider arrives heading in an appropriate direction, when the process is repeated. Each post also has one or occasionally two riders, who make a circuit around the nearby villages once every two or three days, to deliver the messages to the villages when they arrive. With the right timing, a message can be sent across the country in about 4 days. With a lot of stops, it can also take up to two weeks. The wealthy and powerful may have other methods of sending messages, but those are rare, and almost all commoners use the post.

Shocker lizards are favored pets in Eyros, and have become largely domesticated the same way as dogs and cats in other cultures. Domestic dogs and cats are unheard of in Eyros, but foreign ambassadors sometimes bring such strange, weak little pets on their visits to Eyrdeyn, which amuses the Pillars as a sign of how weak the foreign powers are, to domesticate such mild and feeble beasts. Wealthy Eyrian cities tend to suffer occasional, but mild, freak thunderstorms due to the presence of many shocker lizard pets in the city. This is a boon in drought seasons, but too infrequent to be much help then.

Shocker lizards are called dhazi (singular dhaz) in Eyros, the old orcish name for the critters, and Eyrians show off their pride and skill in lizard-taming by finding the biggest and most beautiful dhazi to make their pets. However, they are difficult to tame in adulthood, so an Eyrian must find their ideal pet when it is a hatchling and raise it themselves. Eyrians who manage to raise a particularly large and exquisite shocker lizard are considered to have a good eye for spotting potential and beauty, having spotted the difficult signs of such in a mere hatchling.

Privelaged Eyrian children (as the poor ones can't afford a pet shocker lizard) enjoy racing their dhazi, while older Eyrians enjoy taking their pets on hunting trips. The orc-blooded House of Taljik likes to make capturing a wild dhaz hatchling into a rite of passage to adulthood for their children, training the youths to be cunning, sneaky, or just plain fast as they try to steal a hatchling from a nest guarded by many adult dhazi. They see this rite of passage as a point of pride showing their prowess and strength to the larger Houses.

Lamb is the predominant food source. Most peasants are shepherd/farmers, who save the fattest and juiciest lamb of the year as an offering for the sacred lizards at the local temples.

One of the latest trends in the city of Eyrdeyn is horticulture. There has been much reclamation of land in the city for the growing of gardens etc, which has caused growing resentment from the lower classes of the city who tend to be the ones most affected by the reclamations. The race is on by the more prominent families/companies/guilds etc to see who can coach one of the Kohl'Tass (the Lizard Men Druids from the delta of the Kohoal mentioned in post 44) out of the delta to help tend the new fashion. No one has succeeded in doing this yet.

Indeed, to save land, and also to keep the gardens close to their homes, the wealthiest of merchants and the ruling class have begun to build gardens on top of their roofs, for their private appreciation. This also allows as much sunlight as possible to reach the plants. Competition among certain circles has grown so fierce, that some people have taken to importing the richest, most fertile soil from several hundred miles away, and to sabotaging their neighbor's gardens.

A popular game among Eyrians is Tarhg, a sport which developed from an ancient orc ritual. Tarhg is played in a circular dirt ring with 2 teams of five players. On either side of the arena are goals, usually represented by two tall poles. A heavy leather ball, which substitutes the severed head used in olden times, is used and to score a team must get the ball into the other team’s goal, usually by throwing or kicking it past the defending team. While punching and kicking other players is a penalty, grappling them is an acceptable tactic. Prior to a match it is usually customary to soak the dirt arena in blood. Not just ceremonial, the blood helps keep the dirt from being stirred up during the game.

Hearkening back to their marshal roots, nearly all noble men carry a short sword, about two feet long total. Even those with no need or even aptitude for swordsmanship carry one as a symbol of their status. Wealthy or powerful commoners can also be found carrying one, as a symbol of _their_ power, but also for practical means of self defense.

As it is issued to all military personnel, many noble men simply hang onto their sword after their term of service is ended.

Most people in the Sovereignty speak Vulgar Eyrosian, also known as Peasant Speech, the Common Tongue, or simply Eyrosian. This language combines the now-dead language of Ancient Vraylese (from which most human languages are derived) with a large infusion of orcish words. Meanwhile, legal documents are required to be written (and royal decrees spoken) in Noble Eyrosian, known to most commoners as Court Speech. This language has become softer and more refined than the tribal orcish tongues from which it is derived. The two dialects are closely related; native speakers of one can understand speech in the other 90% of the time. However, court documents written in Noble Eyrosian use the old orcish pictograms, very concise but challenging to learn.

_*History:*_

The Grand Monarchs used to be pure blooded members of the 6 pillars following the ancient conquest, with each Grand Monarch choosing a succesor from another House in a Fixed sequence. 350 years ago the Kings and his chosen succesor were killed by a dwarven assasin (The source of the current hatred of dwarves). The succession split along racial lines and a fierce civil war ensued, becoming a war of anihilation between Orcs and Humans. A huge proportion of both populations were killed. The war ended in horror when one of the six pillars was obliterated to a man, and a truce was brokered by Agathon of the Crimson Robe; as a half-orc, he was the only one who could deal with both sides. A great moot was held, and chose Agathon as the new Grand Monarch; it was this that began the tradition of half-orc rule. Also at the moot an obscure cadet branch of the lost familly was elevated to status as one of the 6 pillars to maintain the racial balance.

There is a dark secret behind the short lifespans of the Eyrian monarchs: Long ago when the cruel elven warlords ruled the land that is now called Eyros, their Valjin (necromancer-enchanters) created a powerful and insidious magic in their volcanic magic laboratory that allowed them to extend their already-lengthy lifespans at the expense of their orcish thralls, who were kept docile and servile while living shorter lives at the same time. After the orc/human conquest, the ancient gnomish necromancer Thanatos and his apprentices struggled mightily to reverse-engineer the magic against the elves, but the best they could do was reverse the enchantment magic, as the lifespan portion seems to be based purely on an idiosyncracy of elven physiology. Thanatos created an amythest crown that would need to be worn by one of orc blood that would allow control of the elves by the invaders at the expense of the wearer's lifeforce. As a result, the invaders were able to create the Masks, a group of elves who are servile and childlike in their outlook, but able to live a very long time. Because of this, there exist Masks like the famously powerful Alivia, a youthful and childlike elf who enjoys sweets but has actually been alive for the entire 3000 year history of humans and orcs in Eyrdeyn. Only a few members of each house know this secret, and they must sometimes retreat to the volcano with the Patriae Sicarii to revitalise the crown, which has led to the rumours of a cushy hot-spring retreat. The assassination leading to the civil war of 350 years ago (Known as the War of the Crumbled Pillar due to the annihilation of one of the pillars) was instigated by an orc Pillar that was upset by the fact that only orcs were victimised by this process. Agathon's genius lay in choosing half-orcs to wear the crown, as well as initiating a tradition of abdication that allowed these half-orcs to remove the crown when they became enfeebled.

Nearly a millenia ago, royal trappings (or crown jewels, whatever you want to call them) vanished. These included the Royal Sash, Royal Sword, and Royal Ring. The vault guards unanimously claimed that during the night, they drove off a pale, beautiful Human woman, who glowed faintly as though lit from behind by a pale, violet light. They were both executed for failure of their duties.

The Sash is a broad belt of silver and gold links, studded with gems of all colors. It is worn diagonally across the body from left shoulder to right hip. The Sword is an elaborate short sword, with a small round guard, and a total length of about two feet. It is studded with gems on the hilt and guard, and the handle wrapped with fine lizard skin, and silver wire. The blade itself is bright steel, but embossed with golden images from Eyros history down the length of the blade. It comes with a lizard skin belt and scabbard, both also studded with gems. The Ring is a simple, yet large signet ring with the seal of Eyros dominant. On the sides of the band are large diamonds, with sapphires ringing the seal itself.

There were lesser objects in the vault as well, but they were not historically significant. Those were left alone.

_*Currency:*_

Carca (carcas): A small rectangular iron coin which is used instead of copper. 1 carca weighs 4.5 grams and 100 carcas weighs 1 pound.

Sepus (sepii): A large silver coin usually stamped with the ruling family’s symbol on one side and an image of Mt. Xark and the City of Eyrdeyn on the back. 1 Sepus weighs 8.5 grams and 50 sepii weighs 1 pound.

Zoth (zothen): A small gold coin. In Eyros zothen are worth 1 gp, but outside of Eyros zothen are worth only 5 sp due to their small weight. 1 zoth weighs 4.5 grams and 100 zothen weighs 1 pound.

Thal (thals): paper currency. With a shortage of platinum Eyros uses paper currency in its place. While worth 1 pp in Eyros, thals are considered worthless everywhere else. 1 thal weighs 1 gram and 500 thals weighs 1 pound.

10 iron carcas = 1 silver sepus
10 silver sepii = 1 gold zoth
10 gold zothen = 1 paper thal

_*Religion:*_

Few of the religions recognize "gods" per se; the divine takes other forms.

The dominant and oldest religion has grown up around the worship of the reptiles which are common in the area. Called the Draconic Legacy, it reveres saurians of all types and the dragons of legend in particular. Dragons, though they feature prominently in fairy tales and children's bedtime stories, are suspicously absent from modern history. Locals believe that the large reptiles that roam the nearby wilderness are somehow linked to these dragons, which in turn represented divine forces. This is why the dominant religion focuses on reptiles.

Draconic Legacy prophecies often speak of a promised High Holy One who will come to save the empire in it's time of greatest need. This promised champion is said to combine all the finest qualities of the noble half-orc as well as the power of the ancient dragons (half-dragon). Occaisonally a half-orc child will be born with what appears to be scales, or the slitted eyes of a reptile. These children are taken and raised by the reptile cult, and while they have all shown remarkable aptitude for arcane magic (sorceror), none of them has yet proven to be the High Holy One. Of course it must be said that the empire has yet to face its time of greatest need ...

The Draconic Legacy has an unbreakable tradition of Sanctuary. Anyone who ask for sanctuary at a temple must be granted it, and cannot be evicted unless they violate the hospitality of the cult.

Other religions include: An elemental fire cult called the Crucible, which is responsible for preserving the purity of royal lineage.

Members of the Crucible elemental-fire cult are highly secretive and drawn from the upper echelons of the Pillars. An initiate is called an Ember, and after a year the Ember is considered a Flame, while the cult is lead by six Pyres, each Pyre from a different Pillar. Crucibles of mixed orc and human blood must declare themselves loyal to one and only one of their parent Houses. When a Pyre leaves the cult, through death or retirement, the other Pyres collectively choose a Flame from that ex-Pyre's Pillar to replace him or her.

Each initiate is chosen by a Pyre of the same Pillar as the initiate, and that Pyre oversees the initiation of the new Ember. Potential initiates are observed first for some years by Flames, who suggest the most promising candidates to the Pyre of their Pillar, who then observes a few to determine who is worthy or needed by the cult. Pyres and Flames are very careful in their observations and choices for new members, to ensure the continued secrecy and influence of the Crucible in maintaining the royal purity.

Crucible cultists wear drab brown robes that cover them entirely, such that any observed in public appear to be nothing more than beggars or travelers. They each wear a personalized mask underneath their hood, however, and the mask always bears a flame emblem or pattern somewhere. In meetings with other Crucible cultists, they pull back their hoods just enough to reveal their masks so they can identify eachother. Crucibles each choose an orcish word for their name in the cult, and never use their true name amongst their fellow cultists; only the Pyre who initiated them knows their true name, yet none of the Pyres know eachothers' true names since they were each initiated by previous Pyres. Flame Droth Vajar is an influential cultist of the Crucible, though a common Flame in rank, from the Pillar of Vajar, and his chosen name Droth means "stone" in the orcish tongue.  Cultists of the Crucible draw their power from an ancient efreeti, magically bound to a hidden cave deep in Mt. Xark, or at least use the bound efreeti as a focus for channeling fiery power from the mountain or elsewhere.

A relatively new dualistic religion called the Children of Dawn, who seek to usher the world out of what they see a the current age of darkness and into a new golden age. They see those opposed to their goals as agents of Twilight. Although it is a relatively small faith, the Childen of the Dawn have a great deal of influece due to its popularity among the merchant class and the human-blood House of Kiron. The Dawnist dispise the Elves of Nistadeen as both mercantile competitors and infidels. They consider the debasement of the symbol of the Dawn into a creature created in the elves own image, the "god" Corythos, a blasphemy of the highest order. House Kiron has made it known that they will only support half-orc applicants to the throne who pledge to destroy Nistadeen and wipe out the Corythian heresy.

A belief in the power of the Sea itself, practiced almost exclusively by halflings.

The common folk make frequent, largely ceremonial blood sacrifice to the soil; the blood of thousands waits beneath the ground for the call of sorcery and ritual. A tree known as Bloodwillow often grows from the blood-soaked soil. The large black fruit it grows is full of seeds and absorbed blood. This fruit, known as Clot Apples (ew!) can be used to give power to necromantic rituals and spells. Entire secret valleys full of Bloodwillows are tended by the Praes Thanatos.  Undead raised from these lands have interesting characteristics; skeletons are red or purple hued; zombie flesh is invigorated, not rotting; the eyes bloodshot, the hair red-brown.

Due to the corrupt influence that the blood in the soil has on the environment, Druids of a darker nature congregate to the lands of Eyros and are often used as unaffiliated assassins by those with means.
Even Druids of Good have trouble resisting the dark powers the land's blood offers.  Those who dabble in this dark knowledge have seen affected druids progress from an unclean feeling, to an unsettling aura, to a slight purpling of skin and reddening of the hair, to skin a deep crimson-violet hue with dank red-brown hair, and possibly into a corrupt metamorphosis into a vampire.

Each family of the ruling class also has a family god, usually a legendary ancestor, that only they worship. This god is given small offerings, usually of food or incense, at the last meal of the day and are also honored at a yearly festival, during which the idols are clothed and bejewelled in a lavish style. Families compete to have the most beautifully, and expensively, dressed idol and show them off in grand parade. It is a great disgrace and bad luck for a family to lose the idol, to have their idol destroyed or to be unable to honor it with appropriate gifts.

All the many faiths of Eyros, and its surrounding nations as well, have one common legend to all of them: The myth of the demon Taufenacht. Taufenacht is something of a Satan-equivalent, not in that he's the source of all evil--he's not considered to be such by any of the major religions--but in the idea that he is the ruler of demons, tempter of mortals, and tormentor of damned souls. (Of course, exactly what one has to do to be damned in the afterlife varies from faith to faith.)

Every year at midwinter there is a meteor shower. The main form of astrology is the interpretation of the paths of meteors. In Eyrian astrology the important factor is the location rather than the date of birth, as a reading of the sky visable from that spot will tell the fortunes of the following year.

The Eyrosian Calendar consists of 15 months which range from being 28 to 31 days long. Aru is the first month and has 29 days. The Dawning Festival is held on the first day of Aru which celebrates not only the start of a new year, but the start of spring.

Eyros has many holidays, but by far the most somber and most imporant is the Eve of Falling Blood. This occurs on the anniversary of the assassination that began the Civil War--which, legend tells, is _also_ the day in which the orcs and humans declared victory over the native elves, so many thousands of years ago (though nobody knows for sure). It is on this night that most of the peasantry practices the greatest of their blood-spilling rituals, and then spends the night in fasting and prayer to whichever religion they worship. Legend says that the spirits of the ancient elves walk the land this night, and that anyone caught alone, away from their homes, may be found the next day with _all_ their blood drained into the surrounding soil.

_*Other Races:*_

The Orc-Blooded royal and noble families keep a population of elven slaves, trained from birth to be completely loyal and to practice arcane magics. They are used to make up for the fact that the Orc-Blooded themselves don't make the best arcane casters. Free elves (and other non-orc races) refer to these slave/wizard elves as "Masks," in reference to the fact that there's always a noble "behind" them. Note that only a small percentage of Eyros' elves are Masks.

*Elves

*Elves in Eyros are regarded as second-class citizens. Although not as hated as the dwarves, stories of the ancient oppression by the elves are told to all the children in the empire. Elves have a very difficult time rising in station. The exception to this is in the lands of house Kiron, where elves are often taken as consorts by the Pillar family and all the pillar masks have been freed.

Many elves, especially those in the lands of Pillar Kiron, worship the sun or the positive energy plane.

Some elves are masks, so called because there is always a noble behind them. Masks are held in the mental state of a child, though the binding's clever construction still allows them to be powerful wizards. There are several types of binding oaths, which are sworn by elven children who will become masks when they are but ten years old (about the mental age of a human five-year-old). Most of the oaths sworn are one of the following:

_Pillar Oath_ - the elven child swears to obey the members of the house, and when it does not contradict this, to protect them with his or her life. The actual oath is slightly more complicated. Each house is allowed 30 pillar masks; exceeding this is seen as an attempt to sieze control over the empire.

_Imperial Oaths_ - this oath is similar to the House Oath, except that the child swears to serve whoever is emperor and the imperial family. There are several imperial oaths, and which one is sworn depends on what the child's intended job is. At any time, there are 149 imperial masks (Alivia is incorectly counted as an imperial mask; see below.)

_Guardian Oath_ - elven children who swear this oath do not serve any of the houses or the emperor, but instead protect the empire from external harm. Although they are in the care of the houses, tampering with them is strictly forbidden. Guardian masks are rarely created anymore, but were instrumental in the preservation of the empire during the War of the Crumbled Pillar. There are abut 40 of them left.

_Primal Oath_ - The wording of this oath is long lost, and only three masks are bound by it; Alivia, Jal-qwuin, and Tellas. Alivia is believed to be under an imperial oath, Jal-qwuin's oath is unknown, and Tellas herself is unknown; the emperor believes her to be sworn under the imperial oath. Aside from the primal masks themselves, only Thanatos knows of the existance of the primal oath, though Kalis Ny'Dal-Malarn proposed its existance in the footnote of a rather technical paper.

Dwarves, an outlawed race, seem to be the dominate race in the Jagged Eye (see below). Speaking stonechant, the orc name for the dwarven language, is a crime in Eyros punishable by removal of the speaker’s tongue.

Government hegemony is enforced by a cadre of gnomish necromancers known as Praes Thanatos. Insurgent groups such as the Jagged Eye, and sympathisers, are suppressed by summoning small armies of undead from the ambient corpses due to sacrifical rituals. As such, dwarves and gnomes tend not to get along, as many dwarves have friends or relatives who have been pacificed by Praes Thanatos. Note that only a small percentage of Eyros' gnomes belong to Praes Thanatos. The gnomes learned the secrets of necromancy from the Valjin, the ancient elven necromancers, who experimented with the gnomes to create a perfect apprentice race for their experiments. These new gnomes rebelled and fled from the elven empire. In revenge the Valjin slaughtered their remaining families. The gnomes pledged fealty to the warlords of the invading army in exchange for vengeance at their former masters. The surviving Valjin had their souls imprisoned in magic crystals where they were subject to terrible torments as the gnomes probed their mind to find their last secrets. Thanatos was delighted to put the elves wizards under eternal servitude and is upset that house Kiron released their masks.

It is considered a crime against the state for anyone other than a Mask, one of the Praes Thanatos, or an actual half-orc, to create a magic item without first receiving official approval from a regional governor or the Pillar who controls the city in which the prospective creator lives.

Halflings have escaped the Dominion of Eyros by turning to the sea: They now have gargantuan floating colonies of latched-together ships, rafts, and boats that drift with the currents. Piracy has become the backbone of halfling society, without the plunder obtained from raids along the coastlines of Eyros the halflings in their cities of floating flotsam could not survive. The most notorious of the halfling pirate gangs is the Bloodsong Buccaneers, led by the pirate-bard Captain Darrenback.  Halfling sea raiders are fond of a variety of interesting weapons, including short bows, sling-blades, and their signature weapon: a four-bladed hand axe made by securing four light axes together with iron bands. Often, one or more axe blades are replaced with hooks, awls, hammer heads, and other tools, to maximise the usefulness of the weapon. The wielder often carves notches or runes into each handle so that he/she can quickly identify which head to strike with, without looking.

Warlike goblinoid clans make frequent raids into Eryos' northern territory.

_*Climate and Geography:*_

The climate is that of the chaparral (Mediterranean climate zones) and is characterised by
mild winters, and hot dry summers. Topography includes flat plains, rocky hills and mountain slopes scrubland predominates although larger woodland areas do exist. Fires occur frequently in the grasslands and scrub.

The planet of Eyros circles a blue sun in a slightly erratic and ellipical orbit both winters and summers vary greatly from year to year (some winters are mild while others nearly snuff the life from the land). The sun appears about 75% of the size of Sol and a year is significantly longer than an Earth year. (*Mouseferatu's edit, to reconcile these two facts:* While these long winters don't hit Eyros that hard, as per Tonguez's post, which came first, it does impact the climate of the world as a whole, often resulting in shortages and famine in Eyros because it has fewer trading partners.)

The moon over Eyros is marked with what looks like vast, green forests. Observation of the moon has shown that the forests migrate across the surface at a startling rate- often moving miles in only a month's time! Who knows what strange magics could possess this lunar vegetation?

The kingdom’s capital is the great city of Eyrdeyn (often colloquially referred to as the First City), a sprawling metropolis built upon the slopes of Mt. Xark, upon which the largest of the Grand Monarch’s fortress-palaces stands. The capital is well over three thousand years old making it the oldest settlement in Eyros still in use. Due to its long history and the general instability of Mt. Xark the city of Eyrdeyn has been destroyed and rebuilt numerous times, each time the city is rebuilt on the ruins of the previous city. This has created a vast underground labyrinth of ruins beneath the city, layers upon layers of ancient ruins stacked on top of each other.

Besides the capital, Eyros has six major cities/towns. Each of these six cities is controlled by one of the 6 houses and are run much like independent city-states. One way to measure a house’s wealth and power is by how prosperous their city is, having a weak, faltering city is a severe humiliation for a house.

Much of the land that makes up present-day Eyros was once, thousands of years ago, an elven province. From the northern highlands an invading army of orc and human tribes marched through the fertile elven steppes where they sacked and destroyed the splendid elven cities. Eventually the conquering army reached the base of Mt. Xark where they declared total victory over the elves and founded the city of Eyrdeyn to be their capitol over their newly conquered lands.

Mt Xarx is a volcano and the surrounding area famed for its hot springs and spas. A tourist trade is in place serving those who seek the restorative mineral waters. The highest pool on Mt Xarx is the Royal Pool and the exclusive property of the Palace. The inner chambers chambers are kept by the Priests of the Fire Cult, a royal mystery cult.

The delta of the great river Kohoal is home to a race of Lizardmen regarded as semi-divine. These lizardmen called the Kohl'Tass, are autonomous and are the heart of the druidic tradition in Eyros. It is considered a great honor amoung the druids to train with the Kohl'Tass. Several rare plants in the delta are valuable components for magic item creation and poachers are a constant problem.

From its delta 80 miles west of Mt. Xark, the great river Kohoal winds far to the northeast, its headwaters springing from among the sharp crags of the Valdweyn Peaks. Here, in the far-flung province of Zhalccu (where House Zhal has a strong presence and governs with semi-autonomy), the Jagged Eye maintains a number of secret camps linked to mountain villages by underground passageways.

Located on the great river Kohoal is Mhur, the City of Iron, a bleak city covered in soot and smoke from numerous blazing smelters and forges. Mhur is the industrial heart of Eyros and from its docks flow heavy barges laden down with iron and weapons, delivering their valuable cargo throughout the region. The city sits atop a geological hot-spot. Many of Mhur's finest forges are heated not by coal, but by bubbling magma. The geothermal steam-baths of Mhur are also famed throughout the empire as the most powerful cleansing in the empire...and after a day working in the Mhuri forges, that's about what it takes to get clean. (Terminology note: Mhuri is "of or relating to the city of Mhur"; Mhuran is "an inhabitant of the city of Mhur".)

No house holds authority in Mhur; instead it is governed by the 'Iron League' a guild of miners, smiths, merchants and alchemist. Due to its control of Industry the Iron League has been able to hold its own against the political manouverings of the Six Pillars. The Iron League is starting to dominate the River Barge trade raising concerns amongst some of the houses who have merchantile interest of their own. The Iron League has also offered significant finance to House Taljik for their development project, leading to concerns that House Taljik may be significantly in debt.

One of the great river Kohoal’s major tributaries is the Zedak river. Before reaching the Kohoal, the Zedak river passes through a deep, narrow ravine known as the Vale of Ur. For as long as could be remembered there have been stories and legends of the cursed vale and the horrid things that lurk within its shadowy confines.

The main food producing areas of Eyros are the broad plains to the west of Eyrdeyn. These fields were made by cutting the bountiful forests that once stood there down many many generations ago. The soils are now slowly being depleted which is leading to a decline in the amount of food that is being produced thus leading to problems for the 6 Pillars.

Common predators in the Dominion of Eryos include giant lizards and birds of prey, which often grow large enough to carry an entire lamb. Farmers also use a bull-sized variant of sheep, known as olxem, to do heavy farm work.

To the South East exists a large sea. So large, in fact, that it is seemingly endless. Despite numerous attempts to sail to the end, no ships have returned with tales of land or any sort of end. Indeed, no ships that have returned ever sailed further than a weeks voyage away from the mainland. There are ancient tales of monsters in the depths, but none have ever been seen. At least, by those who have lived to tell the tale.

The largest ocean port of Eryos is Malarn-ka, situated on the Bay of Deception, 100kms west of the delta of the Kohoal River. The Bay of Deception is so named for the difficulty in navigating the reefs at the entrance of the bay. The water is very silty and cloudy, so finding the reefs is very difficult. They have never been marked or plotted on a map in the name of the defense of the city from water borne attacks. Every ship that wants to enter the bay first picks up a pilot from a small man-made island near the entrance to the bay, who has memorized the method for finding the reefs. The House of Malarn controls the city and the trade it brings, lining their own coffers with various taxes levied on all goods brought through the city and the fees for the pilot service used in entering the bay. The fleet of Eryos is not based here, but has a number of ships based at the man-made island.

To the south of Eyros is the coastal Draakmar Fens, a dismal place of dense, tangling vegetation and deep saltwater marshes. (This marsh likely along portions of the sea coast, and along Nistadeen as well.)

_*Other Nations:*_

To the northeast of Eyros lies the tiny nation of Saagersberg. It is ruled by the solar, Conquers Twice, who is worshipped as a god (see below for more).

To the extreme north lies the frozen land of Kwlloch, a plateau surrounded by the vast peaks of the Salruhn range. Kwlloch is, and always has been, ruled by The Twelve. Little is known about this group but they are unlikely to be human, the land being predominantly inhabited by goblinoids and frost folk. Shapeshifters, such as lycanthropes and dopplegangers, are also relatively common. The Twelve's system of government seems to survive even the worst of the ice ages, perhaps because they are inured to any degree of cold. From time to time The Twelve send great beasts from their realm to raid the southern lands. (Indeed, the "Twelve" are not living creatures at all. At the center of the Kwlloch is a circle of twelve stone columns which keep an 'Ancient Intelligence' trapped deep beneath the frozen land. This entity has been able to contact a few goblinoids and transform them into psionic Blues, the true power behind the goblin raiders. See below for more.)

The kingdom of Ghalfaen is a small coastal nation (on the coast of the above-mentioned sea), and was a traditional enemy of Eyros until the Sovereign Dominion grew so large, Ghalfaen couldn't possibly compete. It is now very nearly a protectorate, and its king a semi-puppet of the Orc-Blooded, allowed to rule only so long as he cooperates with Eyros. Secretly, however, he and his court have licensed the halfling privateers to prey on Eyros ships in Ghalfaen territorial waters.

Ghalfaen has three main cities. The largest is Iamaenti in the west, stradling the isthmus of Utffri upon which runs the main land road to Eyros and Nistadeen. In a protected cove on the south coast lies Nupaele, a rather cosmopolitan city that generally welcomes sailors of all nationalities. On the far eastern shore lies the port of Ascidies, frequented by halfling raiders from the eastern isles. Here shady characters can make deals, fence stolen goods, and hire crews with no questions asked.

In the last few decades a rival to Eyros has arisen in the south (bordering on Ghalfaen as well) - the elven-dominated empire of Nistadeen. Nistadeen is a great mercantile and sea power, aggressively expansionist. Its main religion is the church of Corythos, the sun god. A faction within the church, the Cult of the Second Sun, seeks to survive the coming ice age by channelling power from the positive energy plane to create another sun.

Unknown to any but the dwarves the caverns below Zhalccu province contain a terrible threat, a City of Mindflayers. They had been contained only by the psionic might of the dwarves. Now with the dwarves being driven back from the area by the efforts of the Orc-Blooded, the Mindflayers are starting to stir. Three small villages have disappeared overnight.

_*NPCs:*_

Felra Raj-Tinar (the dashed name indicates her connection to both her orc and human House lineages) is an intelligent and well-liked young half orc who is expected by many to take the throne when the aging ruler abdicates (half-orcs have such a low life-expectancy...) Little does anyone suspect that Felra is secretly involved in a forbidden love affair with the notorious pirate captain Darrenback!

Galldrian Vindros is the Archduke of Ghalfaen. Despite the fact that he is forced to submit to Eyrian hegemony and has been humiliated by the blackmail of the oily Herewald, Galldrian secretly hopes to expand the power of Ghalfaen by collecting secrets and using political leverage. Having heard of the disgrace of Kalis Ny'Dal-Malarn, Galldrian has been making overtures to gain the service of the respected historian, but all attempts have failed so far. Galldrian's current aide-de-camp is a Hobgoblin Monk named Chargros, green-sash intermediate master of the famed Hobgoblin Order of the Clawed Fist, who secretly styles himself Chargros Dal-Vajar and hopes to one day rule Eyros, thanks to his ability to trace his lineage back to the founders of House Vajar.  From Chargros, Galldrian knows of the secret of House Vajar (see below, it is the privateer Darrenback who has kept him from using the information for fear of the repercussions for Felra Raj-Tinar.

Sania is a bloodthirsty fiendish dryad necromancer who has sprung up as the spirit of an elder Bloodwillow in Praes Thanatos's secret orchard. She is the source of Praes Thanatos's newest secret necromancy techniques, and she initiates the Patriae Sicarii, an all-male elder council of Praes Thanatos gnomes, in the darkest depths of necromancy...and perhaps other things as well. As a result, a small but significant number of powerful female half-gnome/half-dryad necromancers is rising in the upcoming generation. Will they become a threat to the Patriae Sicarii's hegemony?

Even the Patriae Sicarii must answer to the Cucullus Umbra, the shadowy leader of the Praes Thanatos. The position is inherited in a remarkably strange way: Every generation in which the old Cucullus Umbra has grown old, a physically perfect (or as close as possible) male gnome child is chosen as the next Cucullus Umbra, regardless of talent or interest in necromancy. In a shadowy ritual that involves the death of the old Cucullus Umbra, the child rises to the position, and he seems to inherit at least some shared memories from the previous Cucullus. In reality, the shadowy cowl of the Cucullus Umbra holds a dark secret: these children are no more than sacrifices to allow the milennia-old lich Thanatos, original founder of the Praes Thanatos, to escape the inconveniences of an undead body as he continues his research into the dark magics of the ancient elves.

Thanatos knows about the primal oath and was the maker of the magical part of it. The oath works differently than the others, so the enchantments are different, too. As he later found out, one of his apprentices was able to twist the magic a little bit. After Thanatos got some idea what happened, he wanted to confront the apprentice but the young enchanter had already dissappeared.
He is unsure about the wording of the oath as the oath was sworn without him being present.

It seems that Thanatos today doesn´t care about Tellas much. In reality he is still upset about the affair but chooses to pretends even to himself that it was his idea all along and everything is proceeding according to his wishes and desires. 
At the moment Thanatos is leaving most of the day to day affairs at the responsibilty of the Patriae Sicarii as he is more concerned about delving into the last secrets of necromancy.

The Patriae Sicarii thought about assuming control of the empire but realised that being the power behind the throne and being an invaluable tool for empire is far safer than being the ruling class themselves. Thanatos himself didn´t cast a vote on the matter but he isn´t interested in ruling the empire as it would only distract him from his studies.

Slowly and inexorably the Jagged Eye of Zhalccu is being hunted to extinction, as one by one their hidden caches and training camps are discovered. Having recently ordered the execution of her father/great uncle, the new governess Keyzha Zhal--a young full-blooded (if highly inbred) orc--has been ruthlessly pursuing agents and sympathisers of the Jagged Eye, destroying whole villages if necessary. At her disposal are a growing force of locally conscripted soldiers, a handful of local huntsmen who have been threatened into serving as guides on the mountain trails, a half-insane elf-thrall, and a gnomish necromancer. Leaving nothing to chance, Keyzha Zhal also has goaded warbands of goblin mercenaries to pursue the hunt from their tribal lands on the far side of the peaks.

Moskk Greddark, cell captain of the Jagged Eye, psion, and gardener just discovered the assassin vine below the city (see below). Now if he can just get his powers to work on plants, the noble half orcs will have all the plant they can handle. Or he could find a druid...

Alivia the Mask has recently been befriended by the current ruler's five-year-old daughter Belira, who has yet to learn appropriate racial and master-slave disdain for the Masks. Because Alivia obeys the commands of any member of the current royal family, the 3000+-year-old elven archmage and the curious young half-orc have embarked together on several covert operations to steal sweets from the kitchens and help Belira escape chores and play games on Rope Trick pocket dimensions. The two have become good friends due to similar mental states, but if they were ever uncovered, Alivia would attempt to take the blame and be punished severely (Alivia's usefulness to the throne being the only thing that would keep her from immediate execution!).

The orc-blood house that held the throne at the time of the War of the Crumbled Pillar was the fallen House of Garren. It was thought their entire blood-line was obliterated, but one member survives. Ramu Erkon Dal-Garren, the eight year old playmate of the elven Mask Alivia, was spared the fate of the rest of his family. The Imperial Mask cast a Binding spell on the boy, which placed him in the emerald of a pendant that Alivia wears to this day.

Tellas is also known as the "Nameless Mask," and even "Tellas" is not her real name. Only two people know of Tellas: herself and the current Grand Monarch; thus has it always been, according to Tellas. Tellas appears to be a female mask bound by the Imperial Oath (like Alivia and Jal-qwuin). Tellas manipulates events behind the scenes to the benefit of the Grand Monarch. A few years ago the historian Kalis Dal-Malorn suggested the existance of someone like Tellas, though few took him seriously, and he got many of the details wrong (for instance, he believed Tellas was not childlike as the other Masks were.) Even so, this proposal may have had a hand in his downfall. In truth, Tellas has the outlook of a child, just like the other masks, but where most of them are docile, she is very exuberant and cunning. Tellas regards everything as a grand, complicated game.

Until recently, Kalis Dal-Malorn was a prominent historian, noted for his thorough research, keen insight, and lack of respect for authority, tradition, or his own safety; he lost all of the several duels he was challenged to, as his time in the military was spent as an advisor and quartermaster. Kalis was disowned by pillar Malorn and lost most of his credibility after publishing a paper suggesting that the Vale of Ur really did contain something valuable - valuable to The Twelve. Many took his guess-work and reliance upon questionable sources as an excuse to cast him down. Though the revolutionary nature of many of his findings meant that few were totally correct, his keen and dilligent mind meant that few were far off. Kalis is currently trying to regain his status as a historian, and will go to considerable lengths to demonstrate that he was correct (hiring adventurers to investigate, for example.)

The current Grand Monarch, Ezlan Zul-Dagvar dal-Zhal ty-Mulcibe, has recently been grumbling to all who will listen that he made a mistake in declaring Vajar the next Presumptive. Nobody knows why, but current belief is that he has some personal dislike (or even serious concern) over Felra Raj-Tinar. He has not expressed what these may be, and everyone else believes Felra to be a perfect choice. Ezlan had made no effort to rescind his declaration making Vajar the Presumptive Pillar, because he knows that with so well-respected an heir, and so close to the end of his reign, he couldn't possibly acquire the votes necessary to uphold such a decision.

Midnight's Cruor, a secret coven of three corrupted Eyrian Dark Druids (see the other thread for corruption rules) is hiding under the noses of polite Eyrian society by using the "A Thousand Faces" class ability. The three "sisters" use their alternate forms to encourage the continued practise of human sacrifice among the rural Eyrians, so that they may revel in the death and gore, and their utter corruption from the fell spirit of the land is so great that they have all become violet-crimson-skinned Vampires. The three members of Midnight's Cruor are Urdarza, a quiet, intense, and amoral dwarf, Verdania a lustful elf who craves seduction followed by a bloody betrayal (particularly fond of preying on humans, orcs, and half-orcs), and Skuldira, a greedy and murderous gnome who accepts payment as a hired assassin under a false identity. These three are always careful to hide their tracks, and have thus survived for centuries, but they ultimately seek to perform a hidden goal, one known only to an alien entity that guides them known as The Emerald Nexus.

Want quick blurbs on every NPC in Eyros in alphabetical order?  Check out the dictionary of NPCs in the Rules/Crunch of Eyros thread.

_*Organizations:*_

A secret society of psionicists, known as the Jagged Eye, seek to overthrow the government. The underground trade in narcotics, which are often purchased by dilettante nobles, is secretly funded by the Jagged Eye.

The oldest of the sects devoted to puzzling out the Prophecy of the Seventh Pillar (see below) are The Mothers of Truth, who are also the keepers of the lineage of all of the houses, and provide the midwives that must be present at the birth of any half-orc royal child. Jal-qwuin still periodically arouses from her catatonia to spout off oracular statements. All of which are meticulously recorded for later study and interpretation. The membership of the Mothers of Truth is drawn soley from the mothers of House Vajar. It doesn't matter how high ranking a mother, but none can become a midwife without having gone through childbirth themselves. Indeed, the Mothers of Truth were renamed thus, after the clan midwives heard the prophecies of the Mask, having been in existance and responsible for maintaining purity for several decades before Jal-qwuin's catatonia. 

A secret cabal of Half-Orc wizards known as the Animus, through generations of selective breeding and magical "guidance" has recently succeeded in producing two genetically superior racial offshoots. Orogs and the Sharakim. The latter can blend in effortlessly with thier progenitors undetected and the new generation is just coming to age. The Animus' are now setting into motion machinations to put the Sharakim in places of political power. Orogs are being kept more or less as "muscle" and are beginning to resent thier position. Few if any outside the Animus organization now of the existence of thier new "brothers".

In one of the few extant woodland areas of Eyros, a relatively malign, bestial reptile cult has been growing among the local elves. Worship of a half-fiend tyrannosaurus named Vildaxaranthus has caused some of the elves to devolve, becoming brutish, larger, and strong, almost dire (effectively ogres with elven racial traits). Scary stories are told to Eyrian children about the forest elves and these rumours are oft used as justification for the enslavement of the unrelated elven thralls. These Forest Elves have suffered no reduction in mental capacity from this "devolution", making them superior to elves as fighters. Who or what is responsible for the creation of this cult and how it will be used is unknown. Rumors suggest a dragon, allied with evil outsiders.

Unknown to the world, a sect of human sorcerers known as the Caretakers of Ur have, for ages untold, stood guard over the Vale of Ur. Within the vale, they believe, is the key to unbelievable power and it is their duty to make sure that power is never found. Caretaker legend tell that should the secret of Ur ever be unlocked a terrible age of darkness will fall upon the world.

_*Plot Points:*_

The laurel wreath, A kind of vegetable tiara, is woven from the leaves and young branches of the laurel, Laurus psionicus, this shrub or small tree common in forest communities throughout the region. It is known by Herbalists to have anti-psionic properties. Used as a Laurel Crown (favored by nobility) it protect the wearer from Mental Intrusion. Brewed just right by a skilled hand, it also becomes a toxic substance when it is ingested by anyone with Psionic abilities.

House Vajar--which has held the throne more times than any other Orc-Blooded House, though they do not do so currently--hides a terrible, shameful secret. They are not pure-blooded. They actually have a tiny bit of hobgoblin in their ancestry, though it is so far back that no trace of it is detectable. Anyone who learns this secret would hold great power over House Vajar... Until the Vajar enforcers and Masks found a means of silencing that individual for good. Even most of the Vajar themselves are ignorant of this fact; it is known only to the very highest-ranking and eldest members of the House, who are considering letting the secret die with them, rather than passing it on. 

A number of years of drought have had an effect of the food production level in the western plains. To combat this, there is a plan being formulated to dig a grand cannel from the Kohoal River to supply water for irrigation to this region. Dwarves are being rounded up to dig this cannel, although the Gnomes are pushing for their mindless undead to be used for the task as well.

Far below the main city of Eyros grows an enormous hatred in the form of a subterranean Assassin vine. Every year it grows larger, up through the ruins created by each rebuilding of Eyrdeyn.

The agents of the jagged eye have developed a psionic tattoo that allows the bearer to use an Alter Self effect at will. The agents of The Secret Blade, a sect of Soulblade assasins are commonly given these tattoos. One such, a brilliant agent named Borak Foehammer, has infiltrated Keyzha Zhals forces and is steadily working his way up in rank.

There are rumors of relic-hunters returning in weakened and ragged state, scared witless from some cave or temple far up the river Kohoal called the Mindful Halls. Apparently the Jagged Eye has found some ancient Psionic artifacts there but not without a heavy cost of man power and gold.

The Children of the Dawn have a secret agenda to free the elven Masks from their orc-blooded masters. The Children of the Dawn were founded by a stunningly beautiful half-elf woman named Saint Lasair, who is actually a succubus paladin of freedom named Temera, who was redeemed by an experience of true love for an Eyrian mortal (her Energy Drain kiss has been replaced with a Heroism effect). Some branches of the church have taken a more fanatic outlook thanks to the charismatic leadership of her son Lusarum, who preaches intolerance to the elves of Nistadeen despite his mother's disapproval. Some claim that they have seen Lusarum entering the forest of Vildaxaranthus from time to time and exiting unharmed. Is it possible that these two half-fiends have formed an unholy alliance that will corrupt the noble intentions of the Children of the Dawn?

Aeryl Dal-Kiron is a friendly, likable half-elf who has gone on a diplomatic mission of friendship to visit the high court of Nistadeen, bringing with him a beautiful necklace as a gift to Alyria, the King's Lae'Thyr (a term meaning true heart, the elven equivalent of wife). Secretly a bitter follower of the Purging Flame of Dawn, Lusarum's personal followers among the Children of Dawn, Aeryl has come to stir up problems for the elves of Nistadeen. In addition to more mundane means of sabotage Aeryl's main plot involves the necklace, which is a focus donated to Lusarum by Vildaxaranthus that will instigate the devolution into a Falgyr (elf-ogre), but it is missing the crucial component that allows the elf to retain their mind. On the night of the next full moon, Alyria will become a murderous, bestial creature. Can anyone find a way to save her before she is slain by one of her own people in self-defense? And perhaps more importantly among the everlasting political social scheming and loss of face and honour of life in Nistadeen, can they keep it a secret for the king? If so, they could earn the gratitude of King Laryst of Nistadeen, whose ever-expanding mercantile empire could soon become a majour force in the world.

Ghalfaen is being ravaged by a purple worm of colossal size. A dissolute sorcerer named Herewald claims he can control it but he demands a terrible price.

Ever since the Jagged Eye made the discovery at Mindful Halls, gargauntan insects and worms have been spotted around the Dominion of Eryos. How Herewald gained control of one of these terrible beasts is a mystery yet to be explained.

Eyros has not been a successful sea power to date--perhaps the only arena in which they do not largely dominate the region--but the Preas Thanatos are trying to change that. They have been experimenting in secret with galleys rowed by crews of skeletons and they are almost ready to begin sea trials. This would be disatrous for the halflings but only a lone spy knows...

Shortly after the founding of Empire the Mask Jal-qwuin fell into a semi-catatonic state (in which she still survives to this day) and began spouting prophetic statements. The longest enduring of these is the Prophecy of the Seventh Pillar, and a whole Monastic Order developed around it. Most believed that the prophecy was fulfilled after the War of the Crumbled Pillar when the minor house of Taljik was elevated to replace the fallen House. In truth the Prophecy remains to be fulfilled, and as with all such prophecies has engendered a number of different sects that believe only they know the true meaning of the prophecy. 

Some members of the Crucible (the elemental fire cult) are trying to negotiate with the Kohl'Tass (semi-sacred lizardfolk druids) to invoke a minor eruption of Mt. Xark while controlling the ash and lava flow to direct it along the uninhabited, sheer, north side of the mountain/volcano. Then they intend to use the combination of Crucible volcanic clerics and Kohl'Tass druids to hasten the lava's transformation into fertile volcanic soil, while also forming some of the lava into high, spiny rock walls around this newly-fertile area, creating a vast, many-terraced personal garden/farmland to support the 6 Pillars in Eyrdeyn against the building food shortages. The Crucible intends not only to maintain the purity of the noble bloodlines, but their prosperity and power as well. In the event of future food-riots amongst the lowborn in Eyrdeyn, the nobles can ration off some of their excess personal crops to the populace to make them complacent and ever-more dependent on the Pillars' control. Of course, the tremors of the minor eruption may destroy the simple homes of some lowborn citizens and slaves, but the highborn live in sturdy, many-columned homes of stone. And the minor eruption of Mt. Xark might have further consequences on other places/creatures of the mountain, particularly in the subterranean former incarnations of the city.

Agents of the Twelve often strike toward the Vale of Ur, though this was not realized until recently when a historian analyzed the data from all the incursions. Other historians dismissed his research because they said it was based too much on guess-work and fragmentary records, and because they consider the Caretakers of Ur to be harmless fools at best, dangerous lunatics at worst. The journal which had published his research, The Royal Historical Chronicle, published a retraction, and pointed out that it had only published the paper as a thought experiment to begin with.

The historian, Kalis Dal-Malorn, who had earlier been adopted into Dal-Malorn for his exceptionally thorough research, was disowned by Pillar Malorn. Although a human, he was born into the lower classes.

Taufenacht the Tempter and the Ancient Intelligence known as The Twelve are one and the same. This many-voiced psionic menace is connected to a terrible but beautiful jewel known as the Cerebrum Ruby, which was discovered by the dwarves of what is now Eyros 5000 years ago, during the reign of the elves on the surface, and the dwarves in the caverns. The following related secret is known only by the dwarf responsible for heading the effort to contain the illithids, and she will only pass this shameful fact onto one successor before passing to her grave: 4500 years ago, Taogrim, king of the dwarves, was engaged to the renowned psion Urtha, but then Taogrim met a beautiful elven princess named Aelyna and fell madly in love. The day before the wedding, jealous Urtha returned to her duty of guarding the Cerebrum Ruby, where she fell prey to its psionic suggestions, and, using its power, she consumed Aelyna's brain, relishing the exotic taste, and dumping the body into a monster den. Using fragments of Aelyna's personality, she was able to seduce the bereaved Taogrim, and the two dwarves were married the next year. But on her wedding night, as Urtha closed her eyes to kiss her new husband, she heard a strangled gurgling sound. She opened her eyes to see, to her horror, that her soft ruby lips had become a tentacled maw, involuntarily sucking the brain out of her beloved. Disgusted at what she had become, Urtha ran away with the Cerebrum Ruby to the deepest reaches of the caverns, and she and her unborn twins became the first illithids.

The Cerebrum Ruby is actually more appropriately named than anyone realizes. It is literally a portion of the brain of a great demon who has slumbered in the earth for eons, and into whose calcified body the ancient dwarves accidentally dug while mining. Taufenacht, lord of demons, uses this "demon brain" as a doorway for his power and his voice to enter Eyros and the material world. He has other such doorways, including the entity (as yet undefined) which the columns of the Twelve keep trapped beneath the frozen North. The ruby and the Twelve are not obviously the same creature, because Taufenacht's "voice" is altered by the persona of the entity/object through which he channels.
The solar Conquers Twice was on the prime to find his fallen brother who became a mighty demon. He found the looted remains of his brother and his open skull but the evil part of his brother was already gone taken by greedy dwarves. 

He departed and came back after he heard rumors of another gem, a sapphire, taken from his brother´s body. He believes that the gem is filled with the last pure part of the fallen one´s soul and could be used to revive him or at least destroy the cerebrum ruby. 

He assumed control of Saagersberg some time ago to use it as his base of operations. He isn´t sure if the amethyst crown could be the evil gem. He suspects that the term cerebrum ruby was a falsehood used deliberately by the psionic crystal to confuse possible searchers.

The Empire is currently having trouble with tribal raiders in the highlands of the Ahln-Desh region, in the eastern mountain ranges. Because of the rocky, mountainous terrain, the massive legions of the Empire are of little use, as they cannot maintain formation. Thus, hiding in the mountains are less civilized tribes, who prey upon carvans and travellers passing through their mountain homes.

Felra Raj-Tinar dal-Vajar ty-Malarn is planning an extended visit to the coastal lands of her human mother's House before the season's through, ostensibly to visit some of her more distant relatives on the human side and perhaps garner some greater support for her bid to become the next Grand Monarch of Eyros. Secretly she planned the visit because she knows her halfling lover Darrenback will be sailing by the area at the time, and seeks to meet with him again after two years apart. The current Grand Monarch, unbeknownst to others, has assigned one of his nephews to covertly follow and observe Felra's trip, but the Grand Monarch won't disclose the reason for his dislike of Felra, even to his trusted nephew.

There is a general consensus among the lizard folk druids that the bleeding into the ground is a blasphemy and a corruption of the land, so they often attempt to sneak onto bordering bloodlands, and purify them. It takes time, but with effort they are slowly able to undo some of the damage to certain areas. Unfortunately, they can only reliably do so near the borders, and the heart of Eyros remains unreachable for their goals.

Winerys and wine production are a sizeable portion of the Eyrosian economy, with the finest vintages being stockpiled by the Pillars for their private family cellars.
Recently, a vinter named Fischr produced his first bottling from grapes grown in blood-soaked fields. The wine is a bitter and acidic draught, that leaves the drinker as thirsty as before he drank it. Fischr believes the wine has no commercial value, and has consigned every bottle to his private celler in hopes that age will improve it.
Should this enough of this wine ever be drunk consistently by one person however, a condition similar to vampirism will result, as the tainted grapes produce bloodthirst in the wine drinker over time.


----------



## Abisashi

*Contribution #5*



			
				Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Eyros has many holidays, but by far the most somber and most imporant is the Eve of Falling Blood. This occurs on the anniversary of the assassination that began the Civil War--which, legend tells, is also the day in which the orcs and humans declared victory over the native elves, so many thousands of years ago (though nobody knows for sure). It is on this night that most of the peasantry practices the greatest of their blood-spilling rituals, and then spends the night in fasting and prayer to whichever religion they worship. Legend says that the spirits of the ancient elves walk the land this night, and that anyone caught alone, away from their homes, may be found the next day with all their blood drained into the surrounding soil.





On Eyros, worship is power. It is not the power of gods in other settings, but it's subtle effect is very important. Worship power usually manifests itself as an aura related to how the thing is worshipped. For instance, Vildaxaranthus has an aura of tyranny, and the worship of the pillars' family gods gives the idols auras of prosperity and happiness. The standards of the legions of Eyros are all worshipped by their respective legions, and give them an edge against their enemies.

The power of worship is not common knowledge; those who know rarely dissimenate this information, but also rarely use it themselves because it makes them easier to find (and possibly susceptible to certain rare magics or materials.


----------



## Rystil Arden

And now that my crazy 21-page summary is done, contribution time:

Recently, there has been an increase in the number of raids from the barbaric half-orc separatists, and the attacks are far more well-coordinated than usual, with the half-orcs fighting to the death to the last man, screaming "For the Crimson Robe!" in Orcish.  Apparently, a charismatic civilised half-orc has risen to power, claiming to be Agathon of the Crimson Robe and also claiming that he will lead the half-orcs to establish their own Pillar that would conquer all others, the Seventh Pillar of the ancient prophecy.  Even if the Eyrians discovered this, most would immediately label this nonsense and wave it off as a crafty opportunist taking advantage of the deluded hopes of a primitive people, but the few who still remember Kalis Dal-Malarn's respected "Prophecy and the Fate of Eyros" may recall the 350-year-old legend that Agathon never died, but was instead carried away to a magical island by three faerie princesses on his deathbed, waiting for the day when he would return, unite all Eyrian peoples, and conquer the world.


----------



## jayaint

I'm not sure where this tidbit would best be placed (geographically) though it would be cool if it was just (and I mean JUST) outside a major Orc-ish stronghold.

There is a small overgrown shrine of blazingly white stone that is slightly luminescent in the hours just after sundown and right before sunup. It is so covered in climbing vines, as well as built into the hillside as to be almost invisible until you are right infront of it. Humans and elves would have to stoop to pass through its narrow door, and would barely have room to stand or move once inside. A half-orc would have little chance to enter or be comfortable once inside.  The interior walls are covered in a strange writing that glows during the rest of the night when the stone does not. 

Rumor says it was a point of passing for some celestial champions the Elves called forth during the last days of the Human/Orc expansion. Further rumors state that several powerful Elves LEFT through the point several days later. Drunken witnesses report strange comings and goings from the shrine, every once in awhile.

Sorry for the long post about something not-that-important.


----------



## Sarellion

The ratio of different masks can be changed by a majority agreement of the pillars and the emperor. The last two emperors were very strong rulers and were able to increase the number of imperial masks from 120 to 150 over the last years. At the moment some of them are only masks in name and not in real power. 
The dissolution of Kirons masks created some political turmoil as the other houses are arguing that they should be allowed to increase their number to maintain the ratio of 150 imperial ones to 180 house masks. The emperor is currently pondering if it is possible that the released masks could be drafted into imperial service to replace the weaker masks. To alleviate the feelings of House Kiron the emperor has offered to release the younger masks from service. This would have the advantage that some of these younger ones could still develop adult personalities. 
The actual release of Kirons masks was some decades earlier but the House kept the facade and only recently announced it in public. Everyone in the empire knew about the release of the masks of Kiron for some time of course but it was not publicly recognized. 

The Patriae Sicarii stated that they would prefer that the former masks of House Kiron should serve the needs of the empire by swearing guardian oaths. They argue that powerful elven wizards without being bound by an oath are potential dangers to the empire.


----------



## domino

I've got an idea, but I'm having trouble figuring out how to make it work.  Any advice?

The idea is basically, to prevent any one Pillar from rising up, the legions based out of their district, and responsible for their defense are not those loyal to that Pillar.  Thus, if they get uppity, the legions are right there to lay the smack down.  The distict capital/Pillar City is still under control of the house, however.

Should it be that there are no house members in the legions in their homes?  That seems a bit complicated and unrealistic.  Maybe only legions commanded by other house members?


----------



## Sarellion

Seems good to me. I think that stranger things happened in political power struggles. There could even be another public explanation for this. Noble officers are stationed at other posts so that they don´t grow soft by relying on their houses contacts and resources.


----------



## domino

I was thinking about how to make it feasible if it were a real situation though.  It's a fair bit of work to do, to simply make sure that nobody in a legion is a member of a Pillar.  At least, if you want them to be useful for anything other than guarding that district.

But wait!  Duh.  We really only have to worry about the immediate members of the Pillars, and even with a very extended family, that's still a much smaller number of people to worry about.  We just say that when Pillar members join, they are assigned as officers in other district's legion, and they just make sure that any of their commands don't get transfered to posts in their home district.

I was worried about the regular peasant folk, but for them, it's probably best if they stay in their district, so they'll defend it that much more.

Right.  My contribution for now follows.

To prevent any one Pillar from rising up, the legions based out of their district, and responsible for their defense are not commanded by those loyal to that Pillar.  When a Pillar's scions come of age for service, they are first sent to the Capital for more formal training, and then placed in legions in other districts.  This prevents any conflict of interest in case of rebellion, and also encourages closer ties among the Pillars, by having their neighbors protect them.

The defense of the House city, however, is up to the Pillar itself, and not the legions.  Peasant conscripts remain in their own districts however, to encourage them to fight for their home more vigorously.  Career enlisted are assigned as needed.


----------



## Arkhandus

> To prevent any one Pillar from rising up, the legions based out of their district, and responsible for their defense are not commanded by those loyal to that Pillar. When a Pillar's scions come of age for service, they are first sent to the Capital for more formal training, and then placed in legions in other districts. This prevents any conflict of interest in case of rebellion, and also encourages closer ties among the Pillars, by having their neighbors protect them.
> 
> The defense of the House city, however, is up to the Pillar itself, and not the legions. Peasant conscripts remain in their own districts however, to encourage them to fight for their home more vigorously. Career enlisted are assigned as needed.




Underneath the territory of House Taljik, unbeknownst to them, lie a vast network of large tunnels produced in secret centuries ago by their predecessors, the Crumbled Pillar, orc-blooded House Garren.  These tunnels lead to many places across the Dominion and even slightly beyond the borders, and are roamed by the descendants of former-House Garren's pet project: colonies of behir, giant centipede-reptiles grown from dhazi (shocker lizard) stock, through magical experimentation by Garren's elven Masks and a secret splinter group of the Praes Thanatos.  The behir's creators and trainers lost control of them when trying to bring them out to fight for Garren in the War of the Crumbled Pillar, and were slain by the beasts' shocking powers.


----------



## Breakstone

Alright, finally, here's the completed high-res map of Eyros... with hexes!


----------



## Abisashi

*Issue to be resolved*

We need to resolve something: why aren't Conquers Twice and Vildaxaranthus conquering stuff? Handwaving away the powers of NPCs bothers me a lot. Either of these characters would have no trouble destroying an army with just their melee weapons (assuming we take the rules thread interpretations - But even if we toned them down, it's still an issue.)

Alivia, Tellas and Thanatos have reasons for not acting openly. What is Conquers Twice's? Vildaxaranthus?


----------



## domino

My suggestions.  Though, my turn hasn't rolled around yet, so take, ignore, discuss as liked.

Conquers Twice doesn't want to conquer any more.  He's here to look for his brother.  He just has his own nation, so that he has a safe place to use as a base.  And it helps that he can be a fair and just ruler to his people while he does it.  He's a Good Guy.  He needs a reason to conquer people, and he just doesn't have it.

Also, we should probably put some district and political boundry lines on the map, while we're at it.


----------



## Tonguez

Abisashi said:
			
		

> We need to resolve something: why aren't Conquers Twice and Vildaxaranthus conquering stuff? Handwaving away the powers of NPCs bothers me a lot. Either of these characters would have no trouble destroying an army with just their melee weapons (assuming we take the rules thread interpretations - But even if we toned them down, it's still an issue.)
> 
> Alivia, Tellas and Thanatos have reasons for not acting openly. What is Conquers Twice's? Vildaxaranthus?




Maybe Vildaxaranthus is just plain stoopid - he's worshipped sure but as a force of primal nature not a Fiendish Warlord

Of course Conquers Twice (and even the Lizardman Druids) may be keeping him in check.


----------



## Goblyn

*A Curiosity*



			
				domino said:
			
		

> Conquers Twice doesn't want to conquer any more.  He's here to look for his brother.  He just has his own nation, so that he has a safe place to use as a base.  And it helps that he can be a fair and just ruler to his people while he does it.  He's a Good Guy.  He needs a reason to conquer people, and he just doesn't have it.





In the village of Rhoofeld in northern Eyros the basement door of the cobbler's hut leads to the attic of a smithy in the eastern Eyros village of Masreit. It has been there for an indeterminate amount of time, and nobody knows why.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Vil is i a giant dinosaur.  If he started going on a rampage, he might make small gains from the sheer surprise, but once the ranged combat Eyrian army was mustered, he would be in big trouble.  His AC was quite low except when engaged to use Combat Expertise, so 1000 soldiers who had weapons enhanced by Greater Magic Weapon (only 20 of the spells are necessary since you get 50 at a time for ranged weapons).  Would kill him in one round if they dealt an average of 1 damage each.  He knows that this is a problem, and that is why he has been amassing an army of mighty Falgyr, but he doesn't think he has enough yet to strike.

Alternate possibility: Vil's worship power is actually a powerful form of Place-Magic that is tied to his forest.  Thus, if he leaves, he loses his Aura of Tyranny and his Damage Reduction is reduced to just 15/Magic.  With that DR, even a small group of soldiers (say 50-100) with enchanted ranged weapons can easily kill him, and he knows it, so he is looking for ways to expand the boundary of his forest, or at least his power, by increasing worshippers.

Third: Maybe he's happy being lord of the jungle and doesn't feel like going on a berserk rampage


----------



## Phineas Crow

New NPC/Faction list.

*The Parties, People, and Pillars of Eyros*

Aelyna: #163.
Aeryl Dal-Kiron: #178.
Agathon of the Crimson robe: #70, #104, #286.
Alivia: #104, #121, #188, #256.
Alyria: #178.
Animus: #58.
Arat'ur al-Katib: #283.
Belira: #121.
Bloodsong Buccaneers: #28.
Borak Foehammer: #55.
Captain Darrenback: #28, #30, #59, #267.
Caretakers of Ur: #168, #174.
Chargros Dal-Vajar: #259.
Children of the Dawn: #43, #69, #88, #176.
Conquers Twice: #83, #236.
Corythos: #69.
Crucible, The: #43, #116, #214, #237, #283.
Cucullus Umbra: #135.
Cult of the Second Sun: #63.
Draconic Legacy: #43.
Droth Vajar, Flame: #237.
Emerald Nexus: #274, 
Ezlan Zul-Dagvar dal-Zhal ty-Mulcibe, Grand Monarch: #254, #267.
Farina Saeryn dal-Mulcibe: #214.
Felra Raj-Tinar: #30, #59, #254, #267.
Fischr: #279.
Galldrian Vindros, Archduke: #59, #259.
Herewald: #54, #61, #259.
House of Garren, Fallen: #256, #292.
House Kiron: #69, #176, #177, #188, #288.
House of Malarn: #98, #133, #174.
House Mulcibe: #214.
House of Taljik: #115, #159, #167, #181, #292.
House Vajar: #57, #123.
House of Zhal: #45.
Iron League: #181.
Jagged Eye: #16, #17, #23, #26, #45, #47, #55, #61, #89.
Jal-guin/Jal-gwuin: #115, #123, #188.
Kalis Dal-Malarn/Kalis Ny‘Dal-Malarn: #174, #188, #199, #259, #286.
Keyzha, Zhal: #45, #55.
Kohl'Tass: #44, #86, #116.
Laryst, King of Nistadeen: #178.
Lusarum: #88, #176, #178.
Mask: #9, #88, #104, #115, #121, #188, #235, #288.
Mask, Guardian: #188.
Midnight’s Cruor: #274.
Moskk Greddark: #89.
Mothers of Truth: #115, #123.
Order of the Clawed Fist: #259.
Patriae Sicarii: #60, #104, #135, #276, #288.
Praes Thanatos: #23, #52, #60, #68, #135, #235, #251, #292.
Purging Flame of Dawn: #178.
Ramu Erkon Dal-Garren: #256.
Sania: #60.
Secret Blade, The: #55.
Skuldira: #274.
Taogrim: #163.
Taufenacht: #122, #163, #180.
Tellas: #188, #199, #276.
Temera, aka Saint Lasair: #88.
Thanatos: #104, #135, #177, #276.
Twelve, The: #73, #148, #163, #174, #180.
Urdarza: #274.
Urtha: #163.
Valjin: #104, #177.
Verdania: #274.
Vildaxaranthus: #51, #178, #285.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> New NPC/Faction list.
> 
> *The Parties, People, and Pillars of Eyros*
> 
> Aelyna: #163.
> Aeryl Dal-Kiron: #178.
> Agathon of the Crimson robe: #70, #104, #286.
> Alivia: #104, #121, #188, #256.
> Alyria: #178.
> Animus: #58.
> Arat'ur al-Katib: #283.
> Belira: #121.
> Bloodsong Buccaneers: #28.
> Borak Foehammer: #55.
> Captain Darrenback: #28, #30, #59, #267.
> Caretakers of Ur: #168, #174.
> Chargros Dal-Vajar: #259.
> Children of the Dawn: #43, #69, #88, #176.
> Conquers Twice: #83, #236.
> Corythos: #69.
> Crucible, The: #43, #116, #214, #237, #283.
> Cucullus Umbra: #135.
> Cult of the Second Sun: #63.
> Draconic Legacy: #43.
> Droth Vajar, Flame: #237.
> Emerald Nexus: #274,
> Ezlan Zul-Dagvar dal-Zhal ty-Mulcibe, Grand Monarch: #254, #267.
> Farina Saeryn dal-Mulcibe: #214.
> Felra Raj-Tinar: #30, #59, #254, #267.
> Fischr: #279.
> Galldrian Vindros, Archduke: #59, #259.
> Herewald: #54, #61, #259.
> House of Garren, Fallen: #256, #292.
> House Kiron: #69, #176, #177, #188, #288.
> House of Malarn: #98, #133, #174.
> House Mulcibe: #214.
> House of Taljik: #115, #159, #167, #181, #292.
> House Vajar: #57, #123.
> House of Zhal: #45.
> Iron League: #181.
> Jagged Eye: #16, #17, #23, #26, #45, #47, #55, #61, #89.
> Jal-guin/Jal-gwuin: #115, #123, #188.
> Kalis Dal-Malarn/Kalis Ny‘Dal-Malarn: #174, #188, #199, #259, #286.
> Keyzha, Zhal: #45, #55.
> Kohl'Tass: #44, #86, #116.
> Laryst, King of Nistadeen: #178.
> Lusarum: #88, #176, #178.
> Mask: #9, #88, #104, #115, #121, #188, #235, #288.
> Mask, Guardian: #188.
> Midnight’s Cruor: #274.
> Moskk Greddark: #89.
> Mothers of Truth: #115, #123.
> Order of the Clawed Fist: #259.
> Patriae Sicarii: #60, #104, #135, #276, #288.
> Praes Thanatos: #23, #52, #60, #68, #135, #235, #251, #292.
> Purging Flame of Dawn: #178.
> Ramu Erkon Dal-Garren: #256.
> Sania: #60.
> Secret Blade, The: #55.
> Skuldira: #274.
> Taogrim: #163.
> Taufenacht: #122, #163, #180.
> Tellas: #188, #199, #276.
> Temera, aka Saint Lasair: #88.
> Thanatos: #104, #135, #177, #276.
> Twelve, The: #73, #148, #163, #174, #180.
> Urdarza: #274.
> Urtha: #163.
> Valjin: #104, #177.
> Verdania: #274.
> Vildaxaranthus: #51, #178, #285.



 Nice!  Do you want to check me in the other thread and see if I got all the same NPCs that you have?


----------



## Goblyn

Whoa ... way to go, Phineas! I, for one, will appreciate your effort on that ... when the stars are right.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Past the northern border of Eyros is the Alleroch Hills, a barren, rocky land of high, rolling hills and deep, secluded glens. Climate in the Alleroch region is cooler than Eyros with mild summers and winters with little or no snow. With a fairly wet climate, rain and fog is quite common in the Alleroch Hills and it is here that the Zedak river begins.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Now for my actual contribution:

In order that the children of married commoners are considered legitimate Pillar members, in order to keep from becoming inbred (as mentioned earlier), married common orcs and humans are considered honourary Pillar members of the lowest rank, but pillar members nonetheless, if only by technicality. Because of House Kiron's "secret" elven emancipatiton, this means that sometimes former Masks have become Dal-Kiron by marriage. The most dangerous outcome of this, at least in the eyes of most Eyrians is Saervyl Dal-Kiron, an elven wizard who is Dal-Kiron by birth, born to two elves in a quartet marriage. This sets a dangerous precedent indeed, for even the progressive House Malarn precludes elven wizards from its members, and the honourary Dal-Malarn does not pass on to the children of the honoured non-human. For all that Saervyl seems kind and harmless, he is widely despised for what he is, and if it weren't for the efforts of his Chalkut'Dorun (an Eyrian equivalent of Godparent, although unlike Godparents there is only one), Saint Lasair, to protect him, he would have surely died in one of several assassination attempts against his life. Vazya Krazan Dal-Zhal, an orcish scion who ordered at least one of the assassination attempts, has recently attempted to contact the secretive assassin "Stheno," who is in actuality Skuldira of the Midnight Cruor.


----------



## hero4hire

Abisashi said:
			
		

> Well, the dark druids can still be somewhat rare. They probably try to stay hidden, so people still think druids are very rare, when they are just _mostly_ rare. It's kind of cool having the majority of druids be evil. What are your thoughts, hero4hire?




I didn't intend anything to contradict a previous post. So to coincide both; Druids are rare, the majority are evil. =)

I try to leave stuff vague enough that you can do whatever you want with it.


----------



## hero4hire

The primarily dwarven "Secret Blade" (a sub-group of Soulknives from the Jagged Eye) and the hobgoblins of "The Order of the Clawed Fist" have recently been skirmishing with eachother out in the open. Each group seems to be searching for something. However thier long-standing racial enmities and desire to prove martial superiority over the other has over-rided thier desire for secrecy. Thus risking exposure.


----------



## Arkhandus

Edit: miscounted, need to wait for one more contribution before adding another of my own.  Mine will help with the whole "why aren't the solar and the t-rex out conquering" conundrum a bit.

In any case, we still have to define how naming conventions will work in Eyros.  We've established so far that at least half-orcs have a personal name, followed by a family name, followed by the name of their father's Pillar, followed by the name of their mother's Pillar.  The family name has a dash '-' in it, and the father's Pillar is preceded by a 'dal-' while the mother's Pillar is preceded by a 'ty-'.  Now, we need to clarify what human nobles use, what orc nobles use (if different), what the Grand Monarch's children use (considering the nature and status of their parents), and what the heck the family name is supposed to be.  Is it a composite of some sort, something to do with father-mother or orc-human or something, or what?  We have at least already established that each House/Pillar has several families within it, each distantly related to the others in their House/Pillar........at least I think that's right.  So let's clarify!


----------



## Ed Cha

I like that map.


----------



## Rystil Arden

We've established by example these naming conventions, which I posted in the other thread because they aren't official (check the other thread, its cool too): 

Names for Pillar members SEEM TO adhere to the following rules: Influential aristocrats have a first and last name and then a Dal-PillarName, except half-orc throne aspirants, who have a first name a compound of their parents' last names separated by a dash, a Dal-FatherPillarName and a Ty-MotherPillarName. Other house members (so half-elves of House Kiron or peasants who join House Malarn) have just the first name and the Pillar name, whereas normal peasants have a first and last name (so new Malarn members are exhorted to doff their names and in exchange become Malarn). Masks only have a single name, and non-Eyrians can do what they want.


----------



## Sarellion

Can someone point me to the other thread?

Conquers Twice is a solar in search of the evil and good remains of his brother´s soul. He freed Saagersberg from an oppressive warlord as he was looking for a base of operations. trying to conquer Eyros would only interfere with his search.

The solar has no proof for his guess that the amethyst crown is the crebrum ruby (as we know, it´s not). He also fears to succumb to evil himself if he just bullies into the palace. His brother first steps on his fall was a disregard for potential collateral damage. 

He would also have to fight many of the masks, the Praes Thanatos and the imperial legions and that´s a lot.  

Conquers twice doesn´t want to endanger a lot of mortal life on the base of some guesswork and the outcome isn´t clear.

I think that some of the elder masks, the Patriae Sicarii, Cuccullus Umbra are able to repel either threat or even destroy it, but I haven´t seen this other threats with their stats..


----------



## Rystil Arden

try http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=122601&page=2&pp=40 or just look for "Rules/Crunch of Eyros", which is almost perennially near the top of the House Rules forum.


----------



## Sarellion

Thanks.

the map is very nice but it interferes with reading


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

*Map of Kohoal delta region*



			
				Ed Cha said:
			
		

> I like that map.




See attached closeup map. I will work on a political map with regional boundaries as time permits. ;-)

ironregime


----------



## Mouseferatu

A quick contribution. (I don't _recall_ seeing an origin for Vildaxaranthus, but if there is and I missed it, tell me and we'll kill this entry. )

Vildaxaranthus was not actually _born_ fiendish. Rather, he was born thousands of years ago as a normal T-Rex. Slowly but surely, he gained sentience and a fiendish nature after scavenging meals from grounds that were tainted by the presence of a calcified, slumbering demon, very much like the one from which the Cerebrum Ruby was taken. Nobody knows this, which is why nobody has stopped to wonder _why_ there seem to be numerous demons physically slumbering beneath the earth of the region.

And a quick comment.

_Great_ job with the updates and character lists, people! I'll still be popping in and out for a few days, before I can get back to devoting more than a few minutes at a stretch, but I'm definitely still reading.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> A quick contribution. (I don't _recall_ seeing an origin for Vildaxaranthus, but if there is and I missed it, tell me and we'll kill this entry. )
> 
> Vildaxaranthus was not actually _born_ fiendish. Rather, he was born thousands of years ago as a normal T-Rex. Slowly but surely, he gained sentience and a fiendish nature after scavenging meals from grounds that were tainted by the presence of a calcified, slumbering demon, very much like the one from which the Cerebrum Ruby was taken. Nobody knows this, which is why nobody has stopped to wonder _why_ there seem to be numerous demons physically slumbering beneath the earth of the region.
> 
> And a quick comment.
> 
> _Great_ job with the updates and character lists, people! I'll still be popping in and out for a few days, before I can get back to devoting more than a few minutes at a stretch, but I'm definitely still reading.



 Well Vil is actually a half-fiend rather than a fiendish T-Rex (emphasising his kindred nature with the cambion Lusarum), which kinda implies he came from when a demon loved a dinosaur...that being said, there's nothing beyond that implication to prevent this cool origin story.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well Vil is actually a half-fiend rather than a fiendish T-Rex (emphasising his kindred nature with the cambion Lusarum), which kinda implies he came from when a demon loved a dinosaur...that being said, there's nothing beyond that implication to prevent this cool origin story.




Well, we could easily say that the inner transformation caused by years of feasting on tainted carrion changed his inner nature to more closely match the half-fiend rather than fiendish concept/template. 

I mean, if people would rather go with the standard "when a demon loves a dinosaur _very, very much_..." method, I understand. But I'd prefer to do something different with it.

What do the rest of you think?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Well I like the new explanation; works for me and is more interesting.  And since I originally created Vil, this is one of the rare circumstances in life where my opinion probably counts for something.  As I was making the NPC dictionary on the other thread, I realised that I created a lot of these NPCs actually, an amount disproportionate to my actual number of posts because I've always been better with creating people and their personalities and secrets than I have at geography and such (and my lack of art and geography skills only makes me that much more in awe of ironregime's map).


----------



## Jakar

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Well, we could easily say that the inner transformation caused by years of feasting on tainted carrion changed his inner nature to more closely match the half-fiend rather than fiendish concept/template.
> 
> I mean, if people would rather go with the standard "when a demon loves a dinosaur _very, very much_..." method, I understand. But I'd prefer to do something different with it.
> 
> What do the rest of you think?




I much prefer this explination.  Not that I am against some "hot Dino-Demon love fest", but it does get old after a while.


----------



## Jakar

Just one thought about the map that has been bothering me for a while.  I would really put Eyredyn a lot closer to the River Kohoal.  

My reasoning for this is that all great cities tend to be built upon a "water highway" so to speak, for trade reason, or like Rome, they have a port city close to it to facilitate a healthy flow of trade to the city. 

From a trade point of view, and a logistical one as well, it would be more sensible to build Eyerdyn closer to the river, not 175 miles away like it is at the moment.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jakar said:
			
		

> Just one thought about the map that has been bothering me for a while.  I would really put Eyredyn a lot closer to the River Kohoal.
> 
> My reasoning for this is that all great cities tend to be built upon a "water highway" so to speak, for trade reason, or like Rome, they have a port city close to it to facilitate a healthy flow of trade to the city.
> 
> From a trade point of view, and a logistical one as well, it would be more sensible to build Eyerdyn closer to the river, not 175 miles away like it is at the moment.



 Well we do know by description that it has to be on Mount Xarx.  So the only way to reconcile this is to actually move the mountain, I guess.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well we do know by description that it has to be on Mount Xarx.  So the only way to reconcile this is to actually move the mountain, I guess.




Or we can simply assume that a small tributary--perhaps too small to make the map, or one we can add to the map later--goes past the mountain and the city both, on its way to/from the main river.

Always look for the easiest solution.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Or we can simply assume that a small tributary--perhaps too small to make the map, or one we can add to the map later--goes past the mountain and the city both, on its way to/from the main river.
> 
> Always look for the easiest solution.



 Or maybe the Eyrians originally set up their capitol in that position to symbolise their victory, and then later they decided to use irrigation techniques and artificial rerouting of the river to bring a water connection to them (messing with water fits the Romanesque feel--the Romans loved their aqueducts).


----------



## Jakar

I reakon just link up the lake below the city to the river below the lake and you should be right.  Just one other thing about the map.  The scale is 1 hex = approx 50 Miles.  If that is the case, the fortress above the city is HUGE!!!  Not to mention the city itself.


----------



## blargney the second

I'd *love* to see this setting made into a website.  It's got some fantastic contributions! 
-blarg


----------



## Rystil Arden

blargney the second said:
			
		

> I'd *love* to see this setting made into a website.  It's got some fantastic contributions!
> -blarg



 Heck, its extensive enough that pretty soon it could be distributed as a honest-to-goodness campaign setting if it weren't saddled with the handicap of having people like me with my crazy dumb ideas around.  Mouse, on the other hand, has worked on Green Ronin's excellent Hamunaptra Mythic Vistas setting, so maybe it would be better to have him organise the material for a website, if we decide to pursue that route (Plus he's been doing a good job of organising everything so far).

What we should really do is run an adventure set in Eyros.  Of course, the setting wouldn't really be as fun to play in in some senses for all our regular readers and contributors who know all those secrets now.  Hmm, let's find some vict...I mean players on which to test this out.


----------



## domino

On the subject of the city on the mountain.

There's always the fall back to cultural signifigance assigned to the location and the city built up around that, rather than the other way around.  Like the site of a great victory.  Or was for some reason a long term military base, which wound up having the military support structure grow out of that, and then the civilian support structure to support the military support structure, etc...


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> On the subject of the city on the mountain.
> 
> There's always the fall back to cultural signifigance assigned to the location and the city built up around that, rather than the other way around.  Like the site of a great victory.  Or was for some reason a long term military base, which wound up having the military support structure grow out of that, and then the civilian support structure to support the military support structure, etc...



 Yeah, we know that this actually *is* the case (that being military victory) from previous posts, which is what I was referring to at the top of this page of posts.


----------



## domino

Yeah.  I was basically just repeating your good idea a second time.


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

Jakar said:
			
		

> I reakon just link up the lake below the city to the river below the lake and you should be right. Just one other thing about the map. The scale is 1 hex = approx 50 Miles. If that is the case, the fortress above the city is HUGE!!! Not to mention the city itself.




I love Rystil's aquaduct idea, though it would probably be more like a canal. It would probably have towers spaced every few miles along it, and along the trafficable riverways, since it is close to the more-or-less autonomous Kohl'Tass region.

Re: size...  Eyrdeyn is the First City, and its been built, rebuilt, and added onto so many times over the years that it has become a sprawling 20-mile wide patchwork of various districts, each basically a city in its own right.

Over the years, various Grand Monarchs have erected longer and more impressive stretches of walls up Mt. Xark, building ever more extravagant and impregnable fortress-palaces.

Because a Grand Monarch’s legacy exists partly in the buildings he or she has constructed, and because the old palace buildings typically become the abode of those senators and priests who favour each new Monarch’s building programme, the process has tended to repeat itself over the years.

I’m thinking this place *dwarfs* Minas Tirith.

ironregime


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> Yeah.  I was basically just repeating your good idea a second time.



 Ah, OK, just making sure that it wasn't the case that I have yet again obfuscated the conflated datum through a severe overrecondition of the previously transpicuous palaver, as is my quotidian praxis.


----------



## Rystil Arden

ironregime said:
			
		

> I love Rystil's aquaduct idea, though it would probably be more like a canal. It would probably have towers spaced every few miles along it, and along the trafficable riverways, since it is close to the more-or-less autonomous Kohl'Tass region.
> 
> Re: size...  Eyrdeyn is the First City, and its been built, rebuilt, and added onto so many times over the years that it has become a sprawling 20-mile wide patchwork of various districts, each basically a city in its own right.
> 
> Over the years, various Grand Monarchs have erected longer and more impressive stretches of walls up Mt. Xark, building ever more extravagant and impregnable fortress-palaces.
> 
> Because a Grand Monarch’s legacy exists partly in the buildings he or she has constructed, and because the old palace buildings typically become the abode of those senators and priests who favour each new Monarch’s building programme, the process has tended to repeat itself over the years.
> 
> I’m thinking this place *dwarfs* Minas Tirith.
> 
> ironregime



 I agree that it is a very large city, and I was thinking more of a canal myself for Eyrdeyn, I just used the aqueducts as a handwaving example of the Romans performing similar projects


----------



## domino

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I didn't intend anything to contradict a previous post. So to coincide both; Druids are rare, the majority are evil. =)



The majority of Eyros druids maybe.  The Lizard folk druids seem to be generally good.  Probably not ALL good, but closer to good/neutral than neutral/evil.


----------



## Jakar

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree that it is a very large city, and I was thinking more of a canal myself for Eyrdeyn, I just used the aqueducts as a handwaving example of the Romans performing similar projects





I agree with all that has been said above, but the front wall is nealy 40 miles long.  That is a tad excessive IMO.


----------



## domino

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, OK, just making sure that it wasn't the case that I have yet again obfuscated the conflated datum through a severe overrecondition of the previously transpicuous palaver, as is my quotidian praxis.



Speaking of obfuscation...

Now I just need to think of a contribution.  I had a great one that was wonderful, until I realized it directly contradicted some of the important stuff already said.


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> The majority of Eyros druids maybe.  The Lizard folk druids seem to be generally good.  Probably not ALL good, but closer to good/neutral than neutral/evil.



 Yup, that's why the Kahl'Toss are directly working to eliminate the evil Bloodtaint from the land.  They don't like the corruption, and they don't want to be corrupted.  That doesn't necessarily require heavy good-alignment so much as eco-savvy though.


----------



## domino

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, that's why the Kahl'Toss are directly working to eliminate the evil Bloodtaint from the land. They don't like the corruption, and they don't want to be corrupted. That doesn't necessarily require heavy good-alignment so much as eco-savvy though.



Yeah, but DnD is generally of the idea that certain things are generally good, giving to charity, showing mercy, protecting the environment as is, etc...  They don't all have to be paladins, but the overall balance is probably tilted towards the side of good.


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> Yeah, but DnD is generally of the idea that certain things are generally good, giving to charity, showing mercy, protecting the environment as is, etc...  They don't all have to be paladins, but the overall balance is probably tilted towards the side of good.



 I dunno, protecting the environment is pretty neutral in my book.  There are very good ways to protect the environment (be friends with the animals and use happy-fluffy-bunny-magic to make the forest a cuddly place), and then there are very evil ways (destroy all civilisation before those bastards can touch the my forest!) with room for moderation in between.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heck, its extensive enough that pretty soon it could be distributed as a honest-to-goodness campaign setting if it weren't saddled with the handicap of having people like me with my crazy dumb ideas around.  Mouse, on the other hand, has worked on Green Ronin's excellent Hamunaptra Mythic Vistas setting, so maybe it would be better to have him organise the material for a website, if we decide to pursue that route (Plus he's been doing a good job of organising everything so far).




I've been giving some serious thought along these lines, though I was thinking more about making it into a PDF than a website.

I'd really like to do so. I'd love to see Eyros turned into an actual electronic product. Heck, if I have the time, I'd like to put it together into an actual _saleable_ product. Not only do I think it's a great setting, but it would give everyone involved the recognition they deserve.

"If I have the time" is the operative phrase, however. I'm just wrapping up projects for the Blackmoor setting and Wizards of the Coast, with more WotC and Paizo stuff on the horizon, so I'd have to do this in my spare time between projects. Still, I'm _really_ liking what we've got here. With sufficient help from you folks, we just might be able to make it happen.

Don't start planning anything yet. It'll be a while before I could even start such a process, and right now, I think we're all having fun adding additional material. If and when it becomes feasible, however, I will certainly let everyone know. (And if it turns out I just don't have the time, I'll ask you all to forgive me for even raising the possibility and then dashing it. But I wanted you to know what I'm thinking.)


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

Jakar said:
			
		

> I agree with all that has been said above, but the front wall is nealy 40 miles long. That is a tad excessive IMO.




Well, not to be contentious, but the Great Wall of China stretches for some 4,500 miles and was built over the course of about 1,500 years.

By contrast, Eyros and/or Eyrdeyn has been identified as being 3,000 years old or so, and even assuming some added length due to vertical variation, I’d still judge the total circumference of the outermost wall to be a mere 100 miles or so, something like 2% of the length of the Great Wall of China.

Granted, the Great Wall is the largest man-made structure on Earth, but why shouldn’t we have impressive structures in Eyros, too? We need something to make the PC’s jaws drop… 
;-)

ironregime

P.S. Also on a related note, I would think that the upper slopes protected by the various long stretches of walls are much more sparsely built than the city proper. Things in that area are spread out more, and a lot of ground is covered with trenches, redoubts, parade grounds, etc.


----------



## Jakar

ironregime said:
			
		

> Well, not to be contentious, but the Great Wall of China stretches for some 4,500 miles and was built over the course of about 1,500 years.
> 
> By contrast, Eyros and/or Eyrdeyn has been identified as being 3,000 years old or so, and even assuming some added length due to vertical variation, I’d still judge the total circumference of the outermost wall to be a mere 100 miles or so, something like 2% of the length of the Great Wall of China.
> 
> Granted, the Great Wall is the largest man-made structure on Earth, but why shouldn’t we have impressive structures in Eyros, too? We need something to make the PC’s jaws drop…
> 
> 
> 
> I think having 1/2 orcs in charge will do that.  LoL
Click to expand...


----------



## Mouseferatu

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I'd really like to do so. I'd love to see Eyros turned into an actual electronic product. Heck, if I have the time, I'd like to put it together into an actual _saleable_ product. Not only do I think it's a great setting, but it would give everyone involved the recognition they deserve.




For the record, by "saleable," I mean good enough to actually sell. I don't necessarily mean we'd charge for it. Can you imagine the logistical nightmare of trying to determine who was entitled to what percentage? 

Although...

Maybe we could sell it with all profits going to EN World?

(Again, I'm just thinking aloud here. Please don't hold me to any of this...)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I've been giving some serious thought along these lines, though I was thinking more about making it into a PDF than a website.
> 
> I'd really like to do so. I'd love to see Eyros turned into an actual electronic product. Heck, if I have the time, I'd like to put it together into an actual _saleable_ product. Not only do I think it's a great setting, but it would give everyone involved the recognition they deserve.
> 
> "If I have the time" is the operative phrase, however. I'm just wrapping up projects for the Blackmoor setting and Wizards of the Coast, with more WotC and Paizo stuff on the horizon, so I'd have to do this in my spare time between projects. Still, I'm _really_ liking what we've got here. With sufficient help from you folks, we just might be able to make it happen.
> 
> Don't start planning anything yet. It'll be a while before I could even start such a process, and right now, I think we're all having fun adding additional material. If and when it becomes feasible, however, I will certainly let everyone know. (And if it turns out I just don't have the time, I'll ask you all to forgive me for even raising the possibility and then dashing it. But I wanted you to know what I'm thinking.)



 Ooh, that would be really awesome.  Really, really awesome.  Heck, if it becomes saleable, please feel free to keep all the money.  I was just doing this for fun, and after all the rejection letters from Wizards, I know that I for one would be happy just to have my name on the big list of collaborators of a legitimate product (plus it will get the feet in the door for anyone who didn't already have them).  As a humble nobody, I for one will do what I can to help this dream become a reality (and with Ironregime having already created such a great map, we're already partway there).

~Rystil Arden, starstruck by the minute prospect of being published


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> For the record, by "saleable," I mean good enough to actually sell. I don't necessarily mean we'd charge for it. Can you imagine the logistical nightmare of trying to determine who was entitled to what percentage?
> 
> Although...
> 
> Maybe we could sell it with all profits going to EN World?
> 
> (Again, I'm just thinking aloud here. Please don't hold me to any of this...)



 If anyone else here is like me, having the product legitimately sold in a venue that would get the name out so that people knew what it was would be a reward in and of itself, and the profit can go where it may.  I'd just be glad to go to my gaming group with a copy of the PDF and say "Hey, look at the Contributing Authors section!" and/or use it as an example of previous work in the industry if I want to try my hand at any freelancing.


----------



## domino

Ditto.  Unless you're planning on selling this for millions, just getting my name out there as having been published is worth more than a small fraction of any sort of royalties.


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> Ditto.  Unless you're planning on selling this for millions, just getting my name out there as having been published is worth more than a small fraction of any sort of royalties.



 Heh, we probably couldn't sell this for millions even if we had the manipulative powers of Taufenacht the Tempter on our side.


----------



## domino

Then I think I'll just settle for being happy with getting my name in there.

That said. Look! Up in the sky! It's a contribution.

The Legions of Eyros are more than just soldiers and formations. On every campaign comes a team of engineers. These are specialists dedicated to knowledge of construction of fortifications, and seige machinery. They have knowledge of the most effecient ways to set up light fortifications, and given time, how to construct more durable fortresses. They are the reason that a legion never camps down for the night without at least a light fence around the area, and a latrine near the edge.

For most of the building, they direct the legions in how to do the simple labor, and then do the more intricate work themselves. They also keep, create, or alter preexisting plans as the situation calls for.

(Rather than turning work crews into soldiers, like how the Roman Legions were created, they turn the soldiers into work crews.)


----------



## Phineas Crow

To the far east is the Sultanate of Indracca, a land consisting of hot, barren wastelands and lush, tropical coastlines. The current Sultan, the 96th such person to hold that title, has been attempting to rebuild the fading nation of Indracca back to it former glory. While Indracca and Eyros signed a peace treaty sixty years ago after the War of Blades, the Sultan fears that Eyros may be plotting to attack Indracca and with the Sultanate’s current state of decline the chances of a victory against the mighty armies of Eyros seem infinitesimal.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> To the far east is the Sultanate of Indracca, a land consisting of hot, barren wastelands and lush, tropical coastlines. The current Sultan, the 96th such person to hold that title, has been attempting to rebuild the fading nation of Indracca back to it former glory. While Indracca and Eyros signed a peace treaty sixty years ago after the War of Blades, the Sultan fears that Eyros may be plotting to attack Indracca and with the Sultanate’s current state of decline the chances of a victory against the mighty armies of Eyros seem infinitesimal.



 Contribution:

The Indraccans have a fourfold religion that worships the elemental genies.  Indeed, the Crucible's captured efreet has a fiery energy aura due to his milennia of worship by the Indraccans.  During the War of Blades, as an effort to demoralise the enemy, the Eyrians made a great show of capturing the worshipped genies in shackles and bottles.  While most were released at the signing of the peace treaty in exchange for generous concessions by the Indraccans, the Crucible managed to abscond with the one efreet, although few know this.  Barandis Zul'Baran, a fire-genasi descendant of the efreet who has vowed to find his great-grandfather has recently tracked him back to Eyros, but he is not a very subtle man, unskilled in the ways of stealth.  Will this ingenuous foreigner be able to succeed in releasing his forefather from slavery?


----------



## GladiusNP

The present Grand Monarch, Ezlan Zul-Dagvar dal-Zhal ty-Mulcibe, was actually the second choice for Presumptive by his predecessor.  On the advice of his Mask, the wizardress Lysia, the former Monarch chose Ezlan from his own Pillar after deliberately making a choice that would be vetoed.  Lysia's current whereabouts are unknown.


----------



## Arkhandus

GladiusNP said:
			
		

> The present Grand Monarch, Ezlan Zul-Dagvar dal-Zhal ty-Mulcibe, was actually the second choice for Presumptive by his predecessor.  On the advice of his Mask, the wizardress Lysia, the former Monarch chose Ezlan from his own Pillar after deliberately making a choice that would be vetoed.  Lysia's current whereabouts are unknown.




The Kohl'tass lizardmen are led by an ancient, female lizardfolk druidess known only as Rrahask Sshasaar (translated from Draconic as Venerable Mother), whose eyes, scales, and leathery skin have all gone alabaster with extreme age.  In fact, Venerable Mother has perfected the power of Timeless Body, making herself immortal by binding her soul to the life forces (or spirits, or other natural power/presence) of the lizardfolks' homeland.  Rrahask Sshasaar has kept her immortality secret through some means, but all Kohl'tass know that she is 'very old', and it is taboo for them to speak of her except when addressing her directly or delivering a message for her.  She rarely leaves the lizardfolk territory, but seems spry enough for such an old gal, and has been sighted on occasions in distant lands, even Eyrdeyn and Saagersberg.  Tales say she is unkillable, and she is even mentioned in tales where she confronted the demon Taufenacht on occasions, though popular theory is that the lizardmen just keep placing a new Venerable Mother into the role each generation after the previous one dies of old age.  However, similar to Thanatos, Rrahask Sshasaar does not often feel moved to take action outside her people's homeland, though at least she does take action once every few centuries or so.


----------



## Abisashi

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> making herself immortal by binding her soul to the life forces (or spirits, or other natural power/presence) of the lizardfolks' homeland.




Kind of like having an entire region as a phylactery (equivalent)? That's pretty neet-o.




			
				Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Maybe we could sell it with all profits going to EN World?




That would be fine with me.


----------



## Abisashi

*Contribution #6*



			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> The Kohl'tass lizardmen are led by an ancient, female lizardfolk druidess known only as Rrahask Sshasaar ... However, similar to Thanatos, Rrahask Sshasaar does not often feel moved to take action outside her people's homeland, though at least she does take action once every few centuries or so.





In the north is an old dwarven sage by the name of Orgar who lives at the site of The Twelve. He is guarding them and making sure that what they contain does not escape. He claims the other creatures in the north are afraid to approach the twelve and thus do not bother them. Orgar, however, is a liar.


Although Dragons are only seen in Eyros in fairy tales nowadays*, there is at least one still active in the world. His name is Alsixnivis, and because he only resumes his dragon form during heavy blizzards, no one born in the past 1,000 years has seen him as a dragon and lived to tell of it. Alsixnivis tends to The Twelve, and is Taufenacht's voice in the North. He normally appears as an old dwarven sage by the name of Orgar. In his normal form Alsixnivis appears to be a colossal white great wurm, but any adventuring party who believes this is in for a rude surpirse; Alsixnivis is several age categories beyond great wurm, and has many other tricks beyond that, as he is partly a product of Taufenacht's genius from when he last strode Eyros. Alsixnivis guards the Twelve at all times, and is never more than a few minutes flight from them.


*From the compilation. There is another possible mention of a dragon, being the creature who set up Vildaxaranthus. Given the rarity of dragons in recent times, they probably all predate the civil war, which makes the minimum age category Old, and most are probably ancient. Of course, who knows what is really going on   . But having dragons be ancient, rare superpowers is a good idea; we don't want any angle letters from BADD. But this footnote is not part of the submission, so don't consider it to be official.


----------



## Tinner

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Maybe we could sell it with all profits going to EN World?




How about if we sold it, and used the profits to purchase community supporter accounts for the contributors?  
I know I'd love to have one myself. Anything left over we just donate to EN World. Either way EN World gets the dough, and the people who worked on this get a little something as well.

Anyway, here's my new contribution:
When not busy with their educations, young Eyrosian nobles are encouraged to socialize with each other. Early fraternization with their peers is a vital part of keeping the breeding traditions of their people fuctioning. Many a young noble has found themselves in a marriage arranged with a childhood friend. These marriages are often cemented before the children are even of breeding age.
While physical activities and mock combats are always enjoyed by Eyrosian youth, other popular pastimes emphasize the bardic traditions of the half-orcs. These include debate, storytelling, chorale singing, and a strange form of improvisational theater where the young nobles narrate a script, and force their servants, passing commoners, and the occaisonal mask to act out scenes.


----------



## domino

Just something I'd like to mention, is the number of incredibly powerful creatures and characters, working out to be nearly epic level.  We might want to spend less time thinking up characters that powerful, before things get too top heavy.  Not to say there shouldn't be any gods among men.  Just that there shouldn't be one running the grocery store on the corner, to exaggerate the point absurdly.

That said, contribution time again.  Mosaics have always been one of the popular forms of art.  More difficult to transport than paintings or sculpture, they are considered to be more durable, and can be appreciated even outside.

Thus, when one of the kings decided to memorialize his reign approximately three centuries ago, he asked one of the most skilled mosaic creators to render his likeness.  And his sucessor asked the same thing.  And so on.  When age had taken his eyesight and dexterity, this artist passed the duty on to his son, who carried on the tradition.  Thus, for several centuries now, the duty and honor of creating these royal mosaics has passed from generation to generation of the same family, always learning from their elders, always on the lookout for new stones, new techniques to hone their art.

Three generations ago, the mosaic maker, Sandlan Kreytos was adopted into House Malarn.  The current maker, just starting on his third royal mosaic is named Envard Kreytos.


----------



## ajanders

*A little out of sequence here, but I needed it for context*



			
				domino said:
			
		

> Nearly a millenia ago, royal trappings (or crown jewels, whatever you want to call them) vanished.  These included the Royal Sash, Royal Sword, and Royal Ring.  The vault guards unanimously claimed that during the night, they drove off a pale, beautiful Human woman, who glowed faintly as though lit from behind by a pale, violet light.  They were both executed for failure of their duties.
> 
> The Sash is a broad belt of silver and gold links, studded with gems of all colors.  It is worn diagonally across the body from left shoulder to right hip.
> 
> The Sword is an elaborate short sword, with a small round guard, and a total length of about two feet.  It is studded with gems on the hilt and guard, and the handle wrapped with fine lizard skin, and silver wire.  The blade itself is bright steel, but embossed with golden images from Eyros history down the length of the blade.  It comes with a lizard skin belt and scabbard, both also studded with gems.
> 
> The Ring is a simple, yet large signet ring with the seal of Eyros dominant.  On the sides of the band are large diamonds, with sapphires ringing the seal itself.
> 
> There were lesser objects in the vault as well, but they were not historically significant.  Those were left alone.




One of the images on the sword is an artists rendition of the creation of the first Imperial Mask, Tellas.  The image is very detailed, though very finely engraved, and the artist did his research well.  When the image is examined carefully under some sort of magical magnification, an open scroll containing the full text of the imperial oath can be seen and read clearly.


----------



## Abisashi

ajanders said:
			
		

> One of the images on the sword is an artists rendition of the creation of the first Imperial Mask, Tellas.  The image is very detailed, though very finely engraved, and the artist did his research well.  When the image is examined carefully under some sort of magical magnification, an open scroll containing the full text of the imperial oath can be seen and read clearly.




That should actually be the Primal Oath (sepparated so that we can use Imperial Oath to refer to modern imperial masks.) I'll go back and edit my earlier posts, which I should have done earlier. Otherwise, that's a cool idea.


----------



## Rystil Arden

My next weird contribution:

Gharjuin is an expensive and popular drink of the Eyrian elite.  It is a creamy, rich milk that comes in several delicious flavours, each notably distinct to the connoisseur.  Gharjuin is expensive due to the fact that it is only available through trade with a mysterious group known as the Sarynthi who live in the upper steppes.  The Sarynthi are extremely secretive and refuse to deal with anyone except for female humans, who they meet on neutral ground to trade Gharjuin for various useful Eyrian commodities.  In reality, the Sarynthi are a tribe of female humans who have come to believe that masculinity is an infectuous disease that must be avoided (they refuse to deal with orcs or half-orcs because they believe that both races' females have been infected by masculinity).  An untouchable caste of Sarynthi known as the Jarzhun slaughters the majority of male children and saves a few, feeding them an herbal tincture of the Phazra plant that reduces their mind to an animal state in order to breed with females who have been treated in a like process (who are called Cal'Phazra).  Worthy female children resulting from such unions are immediately quarantined from males to become upstanding Sarynthi, and most of the rest become Cal'Phazra, with a few set aside to form the next generation of Jarzhun.  Due to selective breeding, many Cal'Phazra (and thus all Sarynthi) have highly polarised physical traits, much like different breeds of dog, and they are treated as pampered pets by the Jarzhun, while the similarly-reduced males are harshly abused.  Gharjuin is collected from the Cal'Phazra, and in fact various breeds have been selected in order to create the delicious, distinctive flavours.  It is unknown what the reaction to this knowledge becoming public would be, but the Sarynthi guess that it would not be a boon to their trade relations, and so they have resolved to never allow outsiders to learn the truth, even if it means silencing them by death.


----------



## ajanders

Abisashi said:
			
		

> That should actually be the Primal Oath (sepparated so that we can use Imperial Oath to refer to modern imperial masks.) I'll go back and edit my earlier posts, which I should have done earlier. Otherwise, that's a cool idea.




Doh!
Note to self: this thread no longer gets updated casually anymore.
Anybody know how to build a wiki?


----------



## Arkhandus

> Gharjuin is an expensive and popular drink of the Eyrian elite. It is a creamy, rich milk that comes in several delicious flavours, each notably distinct to the connoisseur. Gharjuin is expensive due to the fact that it is only available through trade with a mysterious group known as the Sarynthi who live in the upper steppes.




By decree of Rrahask Sshasaar, "Venerable Mother" of the Kohl'tass lizardfolk, the Kohl'tass keep the lands of their river delta pristine and untouched by artificial works.  Their wetland has no artificial structures, not even shrines or idols, and they are very efficient in patrolling their lands to ensure that outsiders do not come and desecrate their sacred land with their artifice.  The Kohl'tass wear no clothing and no jewelry in their homeland, nor carry weapons or armor there, and have little use for such things in their society anyway.

They do maintain burrows outside their borders, however, filled with simple clothing and adornments for the occasions where they leave to visit Eyrians.  Outsiders are not allowed into the sacred land unless they remove their clothing, jewelry, weapons, armor, and such out in one of the lizardfolks' burrows.

The Kohl'tass live in perfect harmony with the nature of their homeland, and damage none of it, using minor magicks to create any cookfires or campfires they may need, without burning the land's vegetation for fuel.  They sleep in small patches of mud for comfort, sufficient for their scaly hides, and they need no shelter against the rain.


----------



## Sarellion

As long as we get a free copy of the pdf its fine with me to donate eventual sales, although a community supporter account would be a nice addition.


----------



## Tonguez

Those Elfs who are not masks form an underclass of Villeins in Eyros under obligation to the Pillars to provide labour and support. Indeed the beleif is that the Villeins literally 'owe their blood' to the soil, and this is enacted through the annual blood sacrifice. 
Villeins have few rights and are often mistreated by young nobles. They are not permited to bear arms in public, have little if any access to metal goods, and any presumption to strike out at a noble of the Pillar Houses is swiftly and harshly dealt with. Nonetheless Pillars are also judge by the treatment and quality of their villiens and the most skilled can rise in status and wealth.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Whilst Elfs are slaves, Orc-blooded nobles and dwarfs outcast those Humans who are not members of the the Pillars form an underclass of Villeins who whilst technically free are under obligation to the Pillars to provide labour and support. Indeed the beleif is that the Villeins literally 'owe their blood' to the soil, and this is enacted through the annual blood sacrifice.
> Villeins have few rights and are often mistreated by young nobles. They are not permited to bear arms in public, have little if any access to metal goods, and any presumption to strike out at a noble of the Pillar Houses is swiftly and harshly dealt with. Nonetheless Pillars are also judge by the treatment and quality of their villiens and the most skilled can rise in status and wealth such as the famed Kreytos mosaic makers adopted by House Malarn.



 What about the areas ruled by the human Pillars?  Why would they persecute their own race more than, say, the separatist dwarves?  After all, dwarves are distrusted to the point where the Dwarven language is illegal...


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ...the Sarynthi are a tribe of female humans who have come to believe that masculinity is an infectuous....




I love it! Meanwhile...

Far to the northwest is a long peninsula called Quonambo (in Eyrosian). Here live a handful of tribes of very tall and muscular savages covered in ritual scars, tattoos, and warpaint. These tribes are descendants of men and Cal'Phazra who escaped from the Sarynthi. (Only a few "breeds" escaped, and each formed its own tribe.) Because those who escaped suffered generations of abuse, indoctrination, and drugs, the tribal society they built can be considered chaotic, if not completely insane, by outsiders. Despite this, some limited trade occurs between the Eyrians of the steppes and the tribes of far Quonambo.

For their part, the Sarynthi desire the complete destruction of the Quonambans, whom they consider animals, so that the secret of the Jarzhun is never revealed. Meanwhile the Quonambans have nurtured a long-standing fear and hatred of their one-time masters, and constant warfare occurs between the two groups of people. 

Despite their primite lifestyle and metalworking skills, the Quonambans produce well-made and keenly sharpened blades. They tend to shun any armour heavier than fur.

The personal names of Quonamban savages are really just descriptions (in their own tongue) of their scars and tattoos they wear.

(For rules purposes, feel free to treat the Quonambans as Qullan--from the 1e FF--or come up with other stats as appropriate. I just thought it was a neat way to work in an old 1st ed. creature… hee hee.)

ironregime


----------



## Rystil Arden

ironregime said:
			
		

> I love it! Meanwhile...
> 
> Far to the northwest is a long peninsula called Quonambo (in Eyrosian). Here live a handful of tribes of very tall and muscular savages covered in ritual scars, tattoos, and warpaint. These tribes are descendants of men and Cal'Phazra who escaped from the Sarynthi. (Only a few "breeds" escaped, and each formed its own tribe.) Because those who escaped suffered generations of abuse, indoctrination, and drugs, the tribal society they built can be considered chaotic, if not completely insane, by outsiders. Despite this, some limited trade occurs between the Eyrians of the steppes and the tribes of far Quonambo.
> 
> For their part, the Sarynthi desire the complete destruction of the Quonambans, whom they consider animals, so that the secret of the Jarzhun is never revealed. Meanwhile the Quonambans have nurtured a long-standing fear and hatred of their one-time masters, and constant warfare occurs between the two groups of people.
> 
> Despite their primite lifestyle and metalworking skills, the Quonambans produce well-made and keenly sharpened blades. They tend to shun any armour heavier than fur.
> 
> The personal names of Quonamban savages are really just descriptions (in their own tongue) of their scars and tattoos they wear.
> 
> (For rules purposes, feel free to treat the Quonambans as Qullan--from the 1e FF--or come up with other stats as appropriate. I just thought it was a neat way to work in an old 1st ed. creature… hee hee.)
> 
> ironregime



 Ah the good old insane Qullan with their sharp +3 damage broadswords...I certainly wasn't thinking of them when I wrote the Sarynthi.  Viva 1e FF!


----------



## Tonguez

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What about the areas ruled by the human Pillars?  Why would they persecute their own race more than, say, the separatist dwarves?  After all, dwarves are distrusted to the point where the Dwarven language is illegal...




Persecution? - its good old fashion feudalism (model on that of Sparta in fact). The Human Pillars are all part of the 'Half-Orc' = ruler mentality which puts an emphasis on Orc-Blood. 
Plus every society needs a working class to support the upper echelons of Noble Houses especially when those Nobles are all military, senatorial types so involved with politics that they don't really see the common folk much at all. And as I said - Pillars _are_ judge on how well treated their peasants are


----------



## domino

Even in feudalist societies, the working and merchant classes weren't exactly some sort of underclass.  That was reserved for the very poor, or otherwise untouchable. They still had rights, and some privileges.  Especially since it's been established that, among other things, the common types can, and often DO carry weapons.


----------



## Tonguez

domino said:
			
		

> Even in feudalist societies, the working and merchant classes weren't exactly some sort of underclass.  That was reserved for the very poor, or otherwise untouchable. They still had rights, and some privileges.  Especially since it's been established that, among other things, the common types can, and often DO carry weapons.




Yes and we have established that those merchants are attached to the Pillars and/or Orc-blooded (afterall we need to do something with the quarter and eigth-Orcs besides military service)



> Hearkening back to their marshal roots, nearly all noble men carry a short sword, about two feet long total. Even those with no need or even aptitude for swordsmanship carry one as a symbol of their status. *Wealthy or powerful commoners * can also be found carrying one, as a symbol of their power, but also for practical means of self defense.




Yes Wealthy or Powerful commoners carry a sword - these are not Villeins (and not necessarily human) -like the Kerytos family they may have been adopted into a Pillar, they may be Orcs or Gnomes or Hobs etc


----------



## domino

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Yes and we have established that those merchants are attached to the Pillars and/or Orc-blooded



We have?  I know that the pillars do some trading themselves, because they need money, but I don't recall that we ever said all merchants were.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Yes and we have established that those merchants are attached to the Pillars and/or Orc-blooded (afterall we need to do something with the quarter and eigth-Orcs besides military service)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Wealthy or Powerful commoners carry a sword - these are not Villeins (and not necessarily human) -like the Kerytos family they may have been adopted into a Pillar, they may be Orcs or Gnomes or Hobs etc



Hmmm...if you want to get Greek, then let's do it, I still have my Robin Osborne Greece in the Making textbook next to my bed, and I think that in some sense Sparta is an excellent analogy for Eyros. In this case, comparing your proposal to Sparta, I would place the elves and maybe dwarves in the position of the helots, the elves being analagous to the Messenians conquered by the Lakedaimonians early in their career of invasion after coming in from the North. The human merchants and lower class, up until this point at least, were analogues to the Periokoi, not the helots. You see, in Sparta, the full-ranking Spartiates who made up the core of the army and made political decisions as part of the gerousia (similar to the Eyrian orc-dominated Pillar nobility) , were actually *not allowed* to hold mercantile positions because it was felt that wealth corrupted them. Instead, the Perioikoi, free men who were not full politically powerful citisens but were nonetheless above the slavish helots, were the ones who were mainly farmers and merchants, sometimes making quite the profits for themselves since they had no competition from the Spartiates (often Perioikoi came from conquered areas that the Spartans favoured, so they just payed tribute to Sparta and got protection in return, like the Roman Empire). In Eyros so far, humans have been basically Perioikoi to the Orcs' Spartiates. In fact, every single merchant we have created so far, whether Pillar or non-Pillar, has been human, and the soldiers have been orcs. Your suggestion reduces the humans from Perioikoi to Helots, a position that up til now was held by the elves and maybe the dwarves.

I don't know much, but I do know ancient Greece.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Also, from the perspective of playing in this setting, the decision to disallow weapons among the lower classes is not a considerate one.  It means that if I want to play a low-born level 1 fighter in Eyros, I can't.  I have to make a noble or "powerful commoner" in order to have a weapon, unlessI want to get arrested .


----------



## domino

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Yes Wealthy or Powerful commoners carry a sword - these are not Villeins (and not necessarily human) -like the Kerytos family they may have been adopted into a Pillar, they may be Orcs or Gnomes or Hobs etc



There's ONE pillar that does it, rarely.  Certainly not often enough to make all the merchants a member of a pillar.  Commoners are still commoners, wealthy or powerful or not.

I'm not trying to crap all over your suggestion, I just think that in this case, it's contraditory to much of what has already been established.


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> There's ONE pillar that does it, rarely.  Certainly not often enough to make all the merchants a member of a pillar.  Commoners are still commoners, wealthy or powerful or not.
> 
> I'm not trying to crap all over your suggestion, I just think that in this case, it's contraditory to much of what has already been established.



 Me neither, I'm just trying to make sure we stay consistent.  You've had some really cool suggestions in the past, but I just don't think that this one fits.


----------



## Tonguez

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...if you want to get Greek, then let's do it, I still have my Robin Osborne Greece in the Making textbook next to my bed, and I think that in some sense Sparta is an excellent analogy for Eyros. In this case, comparing your proposal to Sparta, I would place the elves and maybe dwarves in the position of the helots, the elves being analagous to the Messenians conquered by the Lakedaimonians early in their career of invasion after coming in from the North. The human merchants and lower class, up until this point at least, were analogues to the Periokoi, not the helots. You see, in Sparta, the full-ranking Spartiates who made up the core of the army and made political decisions as part of the gerousia (similar to the Eyrian orc-dominated Pillar nobility) , were actually *not allowed* to hold mercantile positions because it was felt that wealth corrupted them. Instead, the Perioikoi, free men who were not full politically powerful citisens but were nonetheless above the slavish helots, were the ones who were mainly farmers and merchants, sometimes making quite the profits for themselves since they had no competition from the Spartiates (often Perioikoi came from conquered areas that the Spartans favoured, so they just payed tribute to Sparta and got protection in return, like the Roman Empire). In Eyros so far, humans have been basically Perioikoi to the Orcs' Spartiates. In fact, every single merchant we have created so far, whether Pillar or non-Pillar, has been human, and the soldiers have been orcs. Your suggestion reduces the humans from Perioikoi to Helots, a position that up til now was held by the elves and maybe the dwarves.
> 
> I don't know much, but I do know ancient Greece.




I can accept humans as Perioikoi and have no problem in them being seen as such (along with orcs, gnomes and eigth-Orcs etc) However I envisaged the Elfs (Masks) as having the status of Chattel Slaves rather than Helots,  which I know is a fine distinction but a real one nonetheless (eg Helots could not be 'sold' by their masters, and were allowed to acquire wealth in their own right).


----------



## Tonguez

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, from the perspective of playing in this setting, the decision to disallow weapons among the lower classes is not a considerate one.  It means that if I want to play a low-born level 1 fighter in Eyros, I can't.  I have to make a noble or "powerful commoner" in order to have a weapon, unlessI want to get arrested .




Aah yes thats a personal bias showing through as I often preach that adventurers ought to be either high born (ie the younger sons of nobles and or powerful commoners - ie the millers son type thing) OR are anaethema to social norm (ie the one likely to be arrested).
Then again there is a club, the staff, the hunting bow and the dagger- all non-weapon weapons


----------



## Rystil Arden

Tonguez said:
			
		

> I can accept humans as Perioikoi and have no problem in them being seen as such (along with orcs, gnomes and eigth-Orcs etc) However I envisaged the Elfs (Masks) as having the status of Chattel Slaves rather than Helots,  which I know is a fine distinction but a real one nonetheless (eg Helots could not be 'sold' by their masters, and were allowed to acquire wealth in their own right).



 Well first, most elves aren't Masks, only the wizards are and that's a small percentage of actual elves.  That aside, you are absolutely right that there is a fine distinction between chattel slaves and helots.  Helots actually weren't allowed to acquire wealth (that was the Perioikoi), but instead sent all the surplus food and resources to the Spartiates, allowing the Spartans to keep a well-trained standing army with those resources that was the envy of all Greece until they were defeated by Epimenondas and his Sacred Band strategy.  But helots weren't chattel, they were more like serfs, tied to the land.  In fact, no society had both a helot class and chattel slaves because there was no need for both, one of the two groups was sufficient (ancient societies did have hostage-slaves and conquered-slaves, but these were treated significantly better than chattel slaves and often allowed to gain positions of high status and power, despite belonging to the master, often adopting the name of their master like Terence, the famous Roman playwright of The Andrian Girl, who was a Greek slave adopted by a guy named Terentius).  Chattel slavery is a relatively-modern concept that was the result of a centuries-long expansion of colonialism and imperialism that may well have had its roots in the 12th century by the writings of the Norman historian William of Malmesbury, who was the first to view fellow Christians as inferiors and barbarians, resurrecting Classical racial views in a world that had for the most part been divided into Christian/non-Christian up until his writings.  Whether William was the catalyst or not, the actual practise of chattel slavery didn't show up until much later.

But yeah, the Masks aren't really Helots because they are magically compelled.  That doesn't stop us from making the non-Mask elves into helot equivalents if we want to though, and indeed, noone has said anything about them yet (in fact if you changed the race on your helot-like villeins to elves, I think it would fit perfectly).


----------



## Tonguez

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (in fact if you changed the race on your helot-like villeins to elves, I think it would fit perfectly).




Done


----------



## Rystil Arden

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Aah yes thats a personal bias showing through as I often preach that adventurers ought to be either high born (ie the younger sons of nobles and or powerful commoners - ie the millers son type thing) OR are anaethema to social norm (ie the one likely to be arrested).
> Then again there is a club, the staff, the hunting bow and the dagger- all non-weapon weapons



 I would actually say that while I agree with you on most of your "non-weapon weapons," I'm going to have to disagree on the hunting-bow for most agricultural societies.  Indeed, even in relatively lenient cultures that allowed the lower class to have bows (one of the few weapons that they could easily be trained to use, like in Henry V's successful Agincourt strategy), all the best hunting areas were generally owned by the nobility, with strict hunting laws imposed on those who would go hunting in the nobles' forests.  So really, the lower class probably has no business with a hunting bow except in non-agricultural hunting cultures or if they're allowed weapons


----------



## Rystil Arden

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Done



 Cool, I think that with the tweaks to fit in with previous racial comments that it now fits perfectly in as a model for the low-level foundations of a conqueror-based civilisation.


----------



## domino

So dwarves are outlawed, elves are either magically bonded slaves or effectively outcast.  Half-elves are still more or less fine, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> So dwarves are outlawed, elves are either magically bonded slaves or effectively outcast. Half-elves are still more or less fine, right?



Half-elves seem to be perfectly fine, particularly House Kiron half-elves, and a player who wants to play an elf could play as an elf who lived in House Kiron lands (since they freed their Masks, they probably also gave higher status to their Villeins, especially since they went and married some of them). Dwarves don't seem to be outlawed so much as dwarven culture an language, a fine distinction but an important one. Loyal dwarves are fine, but it seems like the opinion is that having their own culture breeds their separatism. Its similar to how in Nennius's account of the Historia Brittonum the Britons who come to Gaul and establish the land of Brittany take Gaulish wives, but they cut out the wives' tongues to prevent their children from learning the language (ouch!), so that they could keep their British culture.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Wow, reading through all of this stuff I've said, I realise that I'm starting to sound like a History Majour or something.  That's pretty funny.


----------



## Tonguez

domino said:
			
		

> So dwarves are outlawed, elves are either magically bonded slaves or effectively outcast.  Half-elves are still more or less fine, right?




Elfs are Serfs - conquered people tied to the land and obliged to serve their conquerers

Half-Elfs are 'fine' as they are Human-blooded (ergo Half-Elfs probably use their human parents name as their surname)


----------



## domino

Thanks for the clarification.  Now, back to thinking up ideas.


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> Thanks for the clarification.  Now, back to thinking up ideas.



 And I shall return to waiting with my oddball ideas for three more contributions.  Good luck!


----------



## blargney the second

ajanders said:
			
		

> Anybody know how to build a wiki?




Simple as pie, and that's an absolutely BRILLIANT idea!  I've started a Wikipedia entry to compile the whole thread: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sovereign_Dominion_of_Eyros

For those who have never heard of Wikipedia, it's basically a free, completely open encyclopedia.  You can make interconnected articles, search, and do all sorts of fun stuff with it. It's great!

-blarg


----------



## Rystil Arden

blargney the second said:
			
		

> Simple as pie, and that's an absolutely BRILLIANT idea!  I've started a Wikipedia entry to compile the whole thread: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sovereign_Dominion_of_Eyros
> 
> For those who have never heard of Wikipedia, it's basically a free, completely open encyclopedia.  You can make interconnected articles, search, and do all sorts of fun stuff with it. It's great!
> 
> -blarg



 Cool!!!  Now what we should do is Wiki the NPC dictionary from the other thread and make all the name references within other references into links between articles


----------



## Tonguez

Wow I didn't know you were allowed to put made-up stuff on Wiki, now that I know wait and see we're my homebrew notes are appearing


----------



## Rystil Arden

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Wow I didn't know you were allowed to put made-up stuff on Wiki, now that I know wait and see we're my homebrew notes are appearing



 Actually, we're only allowed to put Eyros on there because it is secretly real.  How do you think we all know so much about it?  We've been there.


----------



## Tonguez

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its similar to how in Nennius's account of the Historia Brittonum the Britons who come to Gaul and establish the land of Brittany take Gaulish wives, but they cut out the wives' tongues to prevent their children from learning the language (ouch!), so that they could keep their British culture.




Damn can we work that tidbit in somewhere - the Human Nobles are allowed to take Elf wives as long as they cut out their tongues!! The difference in House Kiron is that Elfs keep their tongues

Anyway if not that then I suppose it needs to be stated that

'Half-elves are considered to be Human for legal purposes and to be part of their Human rather than elf lineage. Nonetheless those of Half-Elf descent can not be considered for the Monarchy and as they apparently are  not cross-fertile with Orcs there is little chance of an Elf-tainted Half-Orc rising to power (_or is there_...)'


----------



## Goblyn

*Contribution*



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> Damn can we work that tidbit in somewhere - the Human Nobles are allowed to take Elf wives as long as they cut out their tongues!! The difference in House Kiron is that Elfs keep their tongues
> 
> Anyway if not that then I suppose it needs to be stated that
> 
> 'Half-elves are considered to be Human for legal purposes and to be part of their Human rather than elf lineage. Nonetheless those of Half-Elf descent can not be considered for the Monarchy and as they apparently are  not cross-fertile with Orcs there is little chance of an Elf-tainted Half-Orc rising to power (_or is there_...)'




Somewhere on the plains of Eyros the ground swells almost imperceptibly in an indistinguishably large area.  Underneath lives a city-hive of what travelers have termed 'bug-men' (see _Dromites_ from XPH).  Year by year the hive grows, unintentionally 'stealing' land from the sovereign dominion of Eyros.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Damn can we work that tidbit in somewhere - the Human Nobles are allowed to take Elf wives as long as they cut out their tongues!! The difference in House Kiron is that Elfs keep their tongues
> 
> Anyway if not that then I suppose it needs to be stated that
> 
> 'Half-elves are considered to be Human for legal purposes and to be part of their Human rather than elf lineage. Nonetheless those of Half-Elf descent can not be considered for the Monarchy and as they apparently are  not cross-fertile with Orcs there is little chance of an Elf-tainted Half-Orc rising to power (_or is there_...)'



 Maybe they cut out the tongues of dwarf wives?  Since they outlaw the Dwarven language and all.  And hey, if you like that kind of stuff, read Nennius's Historia Brittonum at http://www.fordham.edu/halsall/basis/nennius-full.html

Its got some interesting stuff, contradicts itself, but interesting


----------



## Abisashi

*Contribution #7*



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> Damn can we work that tidbit in somewhere ... (_or is there_...)'





The Eyrosian week is nine days.


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

latest topo map of Eyros


----------



## Rystil Arden

Not a contribution yet, but it looks like House Malarn just cornered the trade with the Sarynthi by virtue of being right next to them on the map.


----------



## Sarellion

So are the humans still second class citizens below the orcs? I think this contradicts the way the setting felt before with humans and orcs sharing the throne equally, conquering the territory together and stuff like this. I would prefer that this change is taken back. I don´t think that the three human pillars would feel comfortable if their whole race was reduced in status as this woulld set a precedant to reduce them as well.


Contribution:

Taxes are paid to the pillar that rules the province. The Imperial Treasury assesses what a province can pay and then tasks the regional government to collect the taxes. The Pillar has the allowance to take a certain percentage for themselves to use it for provincial issues and it is expected that they take some money extra to compensate for their work. Extra money is paid to border districts to pay for infrastructure like roads and extra food stores. Most fortresses and weapon caches are under direct imperial control, supervised by the imperial legions. There is a constant debate between imperial commanders who serve the empire first  and regional governors about payment for the services the civil authorities provide. As the commanders come from different pillars, they don´t mind to give the regional governors some headaches and get a good laugh out of it.   
It is expected that the pillars will try to talk the next empress to increase their tax cut, perhaps offering to take some of the military burden off imperial shoulders.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> So are the humans still second class citizens below the orcs? I think this contradicts the way the setting felt before with humans and orcs sharing the throne equally, conquering the territory together and stuff like this. I would prefer that this change is taken back. I don´t think that the three human pillars would feel comfortable if their whole race was reduced in status as this woulld set a precedant to reduce them as well.
> 
> 
> Contribution:
> 
> Taxes are paid to the pillar that rules the province. The Imperial Treasury assesses what a province can pay and then tasks the regional government to collect the taxes. The Pillar has the allowance to take a certain percentage for themselves to use it for provincial issues and it is expected that they take some money extra to compensate for their work. Extra money is paid to border districts to pay for infrastructure like roads and extra food stores. Most fortresses and weapon caches are under direct imperial control, supervised by the imperial legions. There is a constant debate between imperial commanders who serve the empire first and regional governors about payment for the services the civil authorities provide. As the commanders come from different pillars, they don´t mind to give the regional governors some headaches and get a good laugh out of it.
> It is expected that the pillars will try to talk the next empress to increase their tax cut, perhaps offering to take some of the military burden off imperial shoulders.



We fixed it, now humans aren't second class citisens (hence the long discussion above).

Contribution: House Malarn keeps a well-stocked but highly disorganised library, which is open only to House members and a select few who are specifically granted limited access. In addition to a full set of Eyrian prophecies and chronicles of the deeds of the Grand Monarchs, from Vajgarrzhal the Conqueror to Ezlan Zul-Dagvar Dal-Zhal Ty-Mulcibe, the library holds a variety of scholarly works that simply can't be found anywhere else, although many of the books are patently incorrect or cover strange topics. The most prised possessions of the library are a set of papyrus scrolls known as the Raely'Sarvos Scrolls that date back to the ancient elves who once inhabited Eyros. The Elder Librarian is Kyara Dal-Malarn. Those who hear the title expect a straitlaced bespectacled old lady with a tight bun, but Kyara is an eager, charming, and spunky twenty-something young woman who usually goes about her daily tasks with gusto (excluding her current assignment to eliminate the writings of Kalis Ny'Dal-Malarn, a scholar whom she idolises as an historical genius) and shows great interest in helping anyone who comes to visit the library with her instinctive knowledge of the seemingly random location of books, having worked at the library for ten years and indeed never leaving the ivory tower of the library complex. Indeed, when a young Kalis Hirall visited the library as a scribe, entering with a Dal-Malarn scholar to make some copies of the Raely'Sarvos Scrolls, he caught a glimpse of Kyara at work between the bookcases, and was immediately entranced. A shy lad, Kalis finished his task and left the library, immediately asking his scholar employer if he could return to the library at any time in the future. The House Malarn scion told him that only House Malarn members could enter the library at their leisure, except for great scholars on special business. From that point onward, Kalis dedicated himself to scholarly pursuit, until he was accepted to House Malarn, at which point he made it his business to spend as much time as possible researching to his heart's desire at the Grand Library of House Malarn, making a surprisingly large number of requests for help from the Elder Librarian for such a renowned scholar. But before he could work up the courage to say anything, he was expelled from House Malarn and all library access. Now he will stop at nothing to restore his reputation, even willing to spend the last of his personal fortune to hire adventurers to prove that his theories were accurate.

*Rystil's note: This is my answer to a question posed earlier about why Kalis summarily refuses to expatriate to Ghalfaen and betray Eyros to Galldrian


----------



## domino

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> We fixed it, now humans aren't second class citisens (hence the long discussion above).



I'll contribute YOU!

The circus is in town!  As a gentler fare for entertainment, compared to the gladitorial contests, a circus travels around the nation, bringing excitement, and exotic delights to the people.  Usually, it goes to the cities, but it passes through areas of villages, often being the highlight of the year for the vilagers, who come from all areas.

It has jesters, joke tellers, and slight of hand artists.  There are shows, featuring tumblers, acrobats, and feats of amazing skill.  Exotic foods are prepared and offered to the visitors, as well as exotic animals from the far reaches.

It is a celebration for all classes, and all groups.  The high ranking rulers often make an appearance, to be with their subjects, and to strengthen the bond between ruler and rulee.  Even the Emperor is expected to make an appearance soon.

House Kiron seems particularily interested, with members of that Pillar attending multiple shows, and treading on their political clout to spend time with the performers privately.  Several performers have even been invited back to the Kiron Palace, for private showings, staying there until late into the night.


----------



## Arkhandus

domino said:
			
		

> The circus is in town!  As a gentler fare for entertainment, compared to the gladitorial contests, a circus travels around the nation, bringing excitement, and exotic delights to the people.  Usually, it goes to the cities, but it passes through areas of villages, often being the highlight of the year for the vilagers, who come from all areas.




In any case it seems House Malarn is simply going to be the most economically-powerful human-blooded Pillar, since they have cornered much of the Eyrian sea trade and have contact with the Sarynthi (though House Kiron is close enough to possibly have dealings with them as well).  Malarn also holds the steppelands, giving them some agricultural resources to boot.  So I think it's safe to assume that they are the economic backbone of the human-blooded Pillars.

Of course, they're also one of the furthest from Eyrdeyn so may have less political presence in the high courts and such, and they're likely to have a higher number of fishers/farmers/shepherds amongst their people, so probably bear fewer politically-savvy, artistic, or magically-inclined nobles.  Instead most Malarn nobles are likely to be sort of like merchant lords, governing their agricultural and fishing monopolies in Western Eyros, and they likely have to spend a lot of time dealing with the difficulties associated with a large domain (i.e. longer borders to enforce, more vulnerability to raiders, more patrols to set up, and simply more people to deal with for tax-collecting/census/law-enforcing and such).

Just extrapolating stuff based on the map and such so far, but my guesswork could be wrong. *shrug*

Anyway, on to my next contribution, which fits neatly on the big eastern island of the map.  This is the last of my long-winded ideas for now, so my next few contributions will be tiny, I promise!   

East of Eyros and Ghalfaen, south of Indracca, across the Pearl Sea lies the large island-state of Orrukar, a wealthy and independant nation but significantly smaller than any of its neighbors.  Orrukar has few natural resources and, with its small size, isn't worth conquering by Eyros since its people would simply take their few resources with them in their great ocean galleys if they fled.  Eyros made a half-hearted attempt to take over Orrukar two millenia ago, but the Orrukarn had a stronger (though smaller) navy and superior knowledge of the reefs and sandbars around the island-state.  Indracca's sultans have tried several times to take Orrukar by force or by mercantile means, but the Orrukarn people were always able to flee the larger assaults with their possessions, and Orrukar has never been open to foreigners trying to buy out the Orrukarn businesses or lands.

A large tropical island, Orrukar has been half-cleared of vegetation to make space for the sprawling Orrukarn cities of glass, quartz, obsidian, and ivory.  The Orrukarn have gathered vast amounts of these materials from distant lands to build their cities on the island, while creating glass through invoking lightning on the beaches and acquiring their ivory from the giant bones of creatures in distant lands, supposedly robbing elephant graveyards or the like.  For all their splendor and beauty, the cities of Orrukar are fragile and would be easily destroyed by hurricanes or invaders if not for the Orrukarn shielding their shores with some temporary magical fields that weaken the force of tidal waves, winds, and siege weapons.

Orrukar pearldivers produce a lucrative trade in high-quality pearls which they sell to Eyros and Nistadeen, competing with Indracca in that trade as both border the Pearl Sea.  Orrukar is also known for its seafood exports, from delicious clams and lobsters to exotic fishes and calamari, a delicacy in both Orrukar and Eyros.  Through these sea-based trades, the Orrukarn acquire meats and grains that they cannot otherwise get on their island, and they are voracious carnivores for the most part, with a taste for certain breads and fruits as well.  Infrequent Orrukarn ambassadors or trading costers sometimes visit Eyrdeyn to meet with their Eyrian counterparts and discuss business.  Orrukarn are also reknowned glasswrights and glassblowers, and they sometimes export panes of clear or colored glass all across the continent.

The Orrukarn themselves are known to some other peoples as gnolls, a name that extends to the more savage distant kin sparsely found in northern lands.  The Orrukarn are much more civilized and regal however, and despite being jackal-like humanoids they appear rather noble and graceful to most folks, with an intelligent gleam to their eyes and well-groomed hair/fur.  Orrukarn have hair and fur of white, tan, sandy blonde, or somewhere inbetween, with small splotches of black in some spots.  Their eyes are bright green, blue, or red, and the Orrukarn seem to order their people according to hair and eye coloration, which apparently has something to do with their bloodlines and heritage.  Orrukarn tend to be slightly taller and leaner than the savage northern gnolls, and they stand straighter with a regal bearing.

Orrukarn gnolls speak a highly-refined version of the Gnoll language, which they call Ar'kash.  Amongst their people, only scholars of history learn the original Gnoll language spoken by their savage brethren.  Many Orrukarn learn to speak the languages of Eyros, Nistadeen, or Indracca for purposes of trade and diplomatic relations.  Gnolls of Orrukar wear fine jewelry and ornamentations of gold, silver, and ivory, embedded with pearls, obsidian, turquoise, and sometimes Indraccan lapis lazuli.  Their clothing however is odd and, to foreigners, both wondrous and vulgar, for the Orrukarn are not only incredible glasswrights and gemcutters, but also talented sorcerers and mentalists, who learn to weave and forge glass and quartz into amazing mineral-fabrics, garments infused with minor magicks or psionics to flow like silk yet remain solid and smooth as the glass or quartz they are cut from.  Using interwoven pieces of opaque, translucent, and trasparent quartz along with colored glass, Orrukarn garments are beautiful but often revealing and considered indecent in most other lands.

The Orrukarn blend the savage culture of their ancient forebearers with the civilized sophistication of their present society, so they are both hedonistic and sophisticated at once, emotional and detached in equal measure, a strange society indeed.  Amongst their more enlightened pursuits however, is the hallmark of their civilization, psionic arts.  They pursue self-empowerment and enlightenment as an art, and for ages they have possessed an elite caste of psionic masters who have achieved the greatest heights of their people's ideals.  Orrukarn are generally wise and intelligent, and disarmingly polite, but they have an obviously high opinion of themselves, treating other races often as children or primitives.  Yet for all their mental prowess and haughtiness, they are only a small civilization, a nation of a few thousand, likely no more than a tenth the population of Ghalfaen or even the halfling seafarers.  Orrukarn are highly inbred as few other gnolls have developed the civilized nature necessary for inclusion into Orrukarn society, and they do not breed with the savage gnolls.  Their magical and psionic arts have apparently, thus far, preserved their health and kept them from developing deformities or deficiencies despite this inbreeding.


*Edit:* Forgot something that I meant to add.  The Orrukarn have no religions and put no stock in religion, so they have no clerics, druids, paladins, rangers, or the like.  Their closest thing to religion is simple philosophical musings, and their fervent drive towards self-empowerment, enlightenment, and helping others to achieve the same.  The capitol of Orrukar is a city at the center of the island, Dorukaaz.  A few other details on Orrukarn may be in the rules/crunch post I'll have up soon in the other thread.


----------



## domino

Do we really want to put much in the way of psionics in the setting?  Most people probably don't have the rule books to use them, and I know there's many people who actively dislike it, so they wouldn't be able to use the psionic critters.


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, my contribution wouldn't really matter to folks without the psionics book for either edition.  Orrukar is far enough from Eyros, and its people relatively isolationist enough, that they don't really have to be involved in any Eyros campaign.  They have many sorcerers, bards, and such too anyway, so any Orrukarn that might be met outside the island may be a mage, aristocrat, or expert.  They don't get involved much in stuff outside their island, besides some trading, but they're there if anyone wanted to seek them out for something.


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> Do we really want to put much in the way of psionics in the setting?  Most people probably don't have the rule books to use them, and I know there's many people who actively dislike it, so they wouldn't be able to use the psionic critters.



 I'm going to go out on a limb and say that the exotic far-away psychic warrior gnolls shouldn't turn off anyone who was willing to accept a psionic group of separatist dwarves who live in the main country with their soulknife infiltrators and guard against an illithid invasion...


----------



## Jakar

I think the psionics are an important past of this setting and has been from page one.  One will have to live with that if they end up using the place to play in.


----------



## domino

I completely forgot about the Jagged Eye being psionic.  I withdraw my statement.


----------



## Mouseferatu

*Some thoughts on Eyros: The Professional Version*

Okay, everyone. I've been giving some more thought to the idea raised earlier--specifically, that of writing up Eyros as an actual, professional-grade product, and then seeing if we can't find a PDF publisher to market it. We wouldn't want the project to get _too_ large, or _too_ detailed. First, really big PDFs don't sell that well, and second, there's only so much effort I (or, I'm sure, any of you) can devote to this. I'm picturing something not unlike the Ghelspad or Termana Gazetteers from Sword & Sorcery.

Thing is, if I'm going to head this up, I _must_ treat it like a professional development gig. Not only is that the only way to ensure that we wind up with a professional-quality product, but it's the only way I can handle it between other contracts and still maintain my sanity. I'll warn you, I'm a really nice guy, but I can be pretty strict when it comes to development duties.  And make no mistake, a professional product cannot be a collaboration of equals. _Someone_ has to be in charge. That's not hubris speaking; it's a simple truth, and one I've seen in action many times over. I'm delighted to listen to suggestions and requests, but at the end of the day, if I'm the developer on this, I have to be the final arbiter.

So, if I _am_ to be the developer of The Sovereign Dominion of Eyros PDF, let me tell you what I'm going to require.

First and foremost, I need volunteer authors. I can develop a product this size between and around other gigs, but I can't write it all myself. Any potential authors need to have more than good ideas; they have to be able to write decent prose. It doesn't all have to be brilliant or flowing--polishing the text is part of my task as developer--but it needs to be at least competent. A solid grasp of (American) English spelling, punctuation, and grammar is a must.

Authors will be assigned sections to write, of probably between 2,000 and 6,000 words each. If you want to know what that translates to in "real" book terms, most RPG companies average between 650 and 750 words per page in their published books.

There will be specific formatting guidelines to follow. Since I'll need to compile all the various files into a single document, they will all have to use the same formatting tags, the same fonts, the same spacing, etc. Don't worry, that's a _lot_ easier than it sounds, and I'll provide the necessary documentation to all writers.

While I'm happy to consider preferences where possible, I cannot guarantee that writers will be given their choice of which parts of the product to write. There's a lot of material to be parceled out, and I have to be the ultimate arbiter of who gets what. Every author will receive an outline of the book as a whole (which I will write up ahead of time), and then assigned specific sections to work on.

Writers will be expected to communicate with each other during the process. If you have a question about a specific city, you should e-mail the person writing about that specific city.

Above all, writers must take this _seriously_, even though it's an unpaid gig (or at best lightly paid, depending on how things work out). This project can't happen if people aren't willing to buckle down and actually get their sections done. We may even need to impose deadlines (though I promise, they'll be reasonable). This project can't happen if writers can't take editing and criticism--and I _will_ send sections back for rewriting or reformatting if they need it. That's not a commentary on anyone's writing skill; it's just part and parcel of the job. I've been doing this professionally for over four years, and I still get redlines (often heavy ones) back from my own developers.

Similarly, be aware in advance that some of your text _will_ change during development and editing. I may reword sentences for clarity or flow (or simply to make sure the whole book has a single "voice"). I may slightly alter ideas, if I feel doing so makes them mesh better with other ideas already presented. And of course, I'll need to change a few ideas to correspond to the rules of the D20 license. Again, you shouldn't take that as a slight on your writing; it's simply part of the gig.

Obviously, the book will have to include all (or at least most) of the material found in this thread, and once a writer receives his assignment, he'll be expected to heavily familiarize himself with all relevant posts. But there's also going to be a lot of room for you to create yoru own stuff, to fill in the gaps that the thread hasn't yet addressed. Please try to make sure it matches the general flavor of what's been presented here. If you want to include a _really_ funky idea, ask first.

I see this book as being primarily flavor and description. We might include a _few_ rules and mechanics, but not too many.

I don't know if we're going to be able to do much in the way of art, other than the maps. If any aspiring artists want to volunteer some pieces, I'd be delighted to look at them, but only if everyone who does so promises they won't take offense if their work isn't accepted. I'm very picky about making sure the art feels appropriate to the text, and I'd rather have no art than art that doesn't feel right.

What I would like to do once we have a very rough first draft assembled, is to send a copy out to all the authors. Each author would then read over the entire document, both for proofreading purposes--the more eyes, the better, when it comes to catching mistakes--and to make sure nobody _strongly_ objects to the new material someone else has introduced.

If I sound at all dictatorial, I apologize. But as I said, this is what I would expect of my writers on any other gig I was developing, and I just can't do any differently here and still make this work. If the above hasn't scared everyone off--or convinced you all that you'd rather have a different project head/developer --we can talk further. Start thinking about whether or not you'd be willing to put in the effort to be one of the project's actual authors.

(I wouldn't want to start this yet, though. Let's allow the thread to grow a little more.)


----------



## Arkhandus

I'd prefer we continue this project as-is a while longer anyway, myself.  I've gotten out the long-winded ideas that nagged at the back of my brain (it's been a boring week, with spring break and all, so I've had too much free time and not much to do with it), and I want to see what little one- and two-line tidbits I could add to the geography / plots / flavor.  Still a lot left to work out anyway. {:^D

If you do start working on this more professionally, I could at least offer to help with editing; I'm pretty familiar with my native language (English, of course!) and though I tend to ramble, I do know proper grammar for doing my college homework.  I might want to try writing for the piece too, though I doubt I'd have time for that actually during the coming semester.

/me fades back to Lurker Mode and crawls back into his little hole


----------



## Acid_crash

I just read this thread and this world is pretty damn cool.  I want to be a player in it.  I'm also trying to think of ideas, as the landmass is pretty big but I just read so much information that my brain is suffering from Eyros overload.   

I really like that psionics have been an influence of this setting.


----------



## Tonguez

Just a comment and by no means intended to stymie anyones creativity but perhaps we should put a hold on adding any NEW country/lands until we have the existing ones defined, especially Eyros proper (we've got something like 5 different countries added as neighbours to Eyros and I'd say that was enough to stay with for now)


----------



## Tonguez

Domino said:
			
		

> The circus is in town! As a gentler fare for entertainment, compared to the gladitorial contests, a circus travels around the nation, bringing excitement, and exotic delights to the people. Usually, it goes to the cities, but it passes through areas of villages, often being the highlight of the year for the vilagers, who come from all areas.
> 
> House Kiron seems particularily interested, with members of that Pillar attending multiple shows, and treading on their political clout to spend time with the performers privately. Several performers have even been invited back to the Kiron Palace, for private showings, staying there until late into the night.




1. The circus has been infiltrated by members of the Lusarums militant Children of the Dawn sect who use it as a convinient means of carrying messages across the empire and agitating amongst the Elf and half-elf population. Each member wears a ring set with an emerald shard

2. Vedania (of the Midnights Cruor) has recently joined the Circus as a high wire performer. She has been a guest of Kemry Janar Dal-Kiron a young scion of the House and has slowly been corrupting him. Murders have been occuring in villages the day after the Circus has left, and questions are being asked.


----------



## Sarellion

Your demands sound reasonable so far Mouseferatu, my personal problem with this is that I am not a native english speaker and so would have to drop out of the professional write up of Eyros.


----------



## domino

I could do the volume of writing easily.  Whether or not I can do it professionally, I can't really speak to.  Of course, the more formal of my posts here would be the same style that I would use for the book, so use that as an example.


----------



## Rystil Arden

First of all Mouse, the constraints you suggest are completely reasonable and make perfect sense. I wouldn't want to produce a work where authors (even including myself) were allowed to submit whatever they wanted past the lead editor. I would be more than willing to help out with any amount of writing as long as the deadlines were not too stringent (say, no more than 5 pages in a word processor a day for up to 3 days [about 300 words per day up to 1000 words] or 2-3 pages a day for something bigger). If we begin the project after May 20th, please multiply the amount of work per day by 5 (so 1500 words per day for a few days straight or 750 per day for larger numbers of days).  If you'd like a few recent writing samples, I can provide them (I've got some essays, a bit of backstory I created for my PCs in a game, and a failed WotC story submission to choose from, the essays probably being better since they were written more recently, plus some poetry that could be used for what the cryptic Jal-gwuin prophesies), and if you'd like an idea of how I would round out some of the information to stay in keeping with the flavour (I can write it as 'flavor' too if that's what you want, by the way) of Eyros, take a look at the NPC dictionary on the other thread or some of my posts attempting to work together with posters who contradicted previous facts to create a harmonious whole. As may be apparent from the sorts of things I have usually submitted, I would prefer any new material required of me to involve NPCs, plots, and intrigues, as that's what I do best and fastest, but I'll do my best to work on whatever I am assigned. As for grammar, I'm pretty good about using correct grammar, in fact my friends often get annoyed with me when I correct them on saying "None of us were happy about this" or the ilk, but there's really nothing I can do to back that up except mention that I did get the full 800 on the PSAT and SATII Grammar/Mechanics section way back when I was in high school, something that is probably no longer relevant. As far as taking criticism, I respond well to constructive criticisms which have their reasons explained to me. If I disagree, I'm likely to voice my opinion back, but if there is a good rebuttal to my opinion or my comment explained the situation enough to alleviate the criticism, either one works for me (For a more concrete example of this process, in a programming project, a supervisor once told me that he had found a bug wherein the characters who die and go to Heaven continue to randomly attack each other, but when I pointed out that I had renamed Heaven Vallhalla and made the characters revive infinitely on purpose, the supervisor understood and dropped the concern). As for rules/mechanics, my suggestion is that we give an appendix for GMs with suggested levels/classes for each NPC along with stat-blocks for typical encounters in Eyros (like the typical NPCs on the other thread), plus a few suggestions about changing races/favoured classes and such with a sidebar weighing the consequences of each possibility, and have all the rest fluff, leaving the actual rules-decisions up to the individual GM and her own personal vision of Eyros through the eyes of our authors.

One last bit of esoterica: I've been getting my names from random places (the Midnight Cruor's three names are scattered forms of the three Norns, Thanatos means "Death" in Greek, the Latin-sounding ones like Patriae Sicarii actually *are* Latin words, etc. The only one that I could see being copyrighted by anyone is Alivia, so when we write the PDF, I suggest changing her named to something like Alyveia (or maybe something else that doesn't have the same first three letters as Alyria of Nistadeen). Also, if my nagging suspicion is not correct and authors cannot copyright the names of each and every minour character in their stories, then her name doesn't need to change.


----------



## Acid_crash

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Just a comment and by no means intended to stymie anyones creativity but perhaps we should put a hold on adding any NEW country/lands until we have the existing ones defined, especially Eyros proper (we've got something like 5 different countries added as neighbours to Eyros and I'd say that was enough to stay with for now)




Well this just bites big time.    After sleeping on it, and having kind of a dream about it, I did come up with an idea.  I'm going to list it anyways, it can be dismissed if you all want.

I was thinking that the elves from the southern kingdom have secretly been sending ships out southward to see if there are any more lands.  To the south west they discover a large island (small continent) which is primarily arid and hot, dominated by a desert the further in one goes.  On this large island is an indeginous race of Thri-Kreen (or something else that would fit better), whom the elves have, over the course of a few landings, have come to a raport with.  The elves, although having an alliance with their nearby northerly neighbors, still remember 3000 years ago being ousted from their homeland, and some elves want it back.  With the discovery of this new war-like race, and only them having this connection, someday these elves want to use the Thri-Kreen as a weapon against their northern usurpers (neighbors).

As this small faction of elves see it, if they can be ousted 3000 years ago, then they can do the ousting in the future.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Well this just bites big time.    After sleeping on it, and having kind of a dream about it, I did come up with an idea.  I'm going to list it anyways, it can be dismissed if you all want.
> 
> I was thinking that the elves from the southern kingdom have secretly been sending ships out southward to see if there are any more lands.  To the south west they discover a large island (small continent) which is primarily arid and hot, dominated by a desert the further in one goes.  On this large island is an indeginous race of Thri-Kreen (or something else that would fit better), whom the elves have, over the course of a few landings, have come to a raport with.  The elves, although having an alliance with their nearby northerly neighbors, still remember 3000 years ago being ousted from their homeland, and some elves want it back.  With the discovery of this new war-like race, and only them having this connection, someday these elves want to use the Thri-Kreen as a weapon against their northern usurpers (neighbors).
> 
> As this small faction of elves see it, if they can be ousted 3000 years ago, then they can do the ousting in the future.



 I'm pretty sure the Nistadeenish elves were not refugees from Eyros but rather forest elves who lived far enough south that they had no empire up til now and were never conquered.  That said, the exploration and plan to use the thri-kreen as a weapon still fit in with Nistadeen's stated "aggressive expansionist" policy


----------



## Mouseferatu

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Your demands sound reasonable so far Mouseferatu, my personal problem with this is that I am not a native english speaker and so would have to drop out of the professional write up of Eyros.




Well, that's not necessarily true. English doesn't have to be your _native_ language; you just have to be able to write well enough in it. I had more than one non-native English speaker contribute when I was developing the monsters that went into _Strange Lands: Lost Tribes of the Scarred Lands_.

Give it some thought; you've got plenty of time before I decide to get this thing started. If, by that time, you still want to contribute, we can give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Well, that's not necessarily true. English doesn't have to be your _native_ language; you just have to be able to write well enough in it. I had more than one non-native English speaker contribute when I was developing the monsters that went into _Strange Lands: Lost Tribes of the Scarred Lands_.
> 
> Give it some thought; you've got plenty of time before I decide to get this thing started. If, by that time, you still want to contribute, we can give it a shot and see what happens.



 Here's two ideas:

1) If we publish an Eyros campaign setting PDF, we could make an introduction-to-Eyros adventure as a free web enhancement.  I've found that even though I don't actually use the web-enhancement adventures for books I've purchased in play, reading through a worked example is a good way to cement the material of the setting in my head, and we could show the reader how to use some of Eyros's unique aspects to aid in adventure design.

2) If someone with good ideas wants to contribute to the write-up but feels that they may not have a good-enough grasp of English grammar and syntax, they could submit it to someone like me for grammar editing first, and then the grammar editor could submit it for final editing.


----------



## Goblyn

*Cool*

Chalk me up to the 'let's let it remain a thread for now' crowd ... but I think I'd be interested in authoring part of this and/or submitting art work.  I'm no Brom, but ... well you can judge for yourself provided I can get a hold of a scanner.

Anyway, *Contribution:*

In the city of Zhal-Ka lives a man by the name of Jhonen Pruuk.  Jhonen is a practicianer(sp?) of magic and has been spending extensive amounts of time and money on a scale model of Eyros in its entirety, down to the actual materials used to build the model's real-world counterparts. He is funded by the pillar family ruling Zhal-ka.   Jhonen does not know why the Pillar wants the model, but a perfect(or as-closeto) likeness is paramount.


----------



## Mouseferatu

I don't want anyone to worry. I fully intend to let this thread go for a while yet, before we start talking about locking it down so we can start on a PDF. I figure we'll give it _at least_ until the end of March, if not longer. I just wanted to get the ground rules established ahead of time, so as to avoid later confusion.

Arden, I know I said it should only be a couple of days, but I'm still swamped with a few other priorities. Could I impose on you to do the next update? 'twould be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Chalk me up to the 'let's let it remain a thread for now' crowd ... but I think I'd be interested in authoring part of this and/or submitting art work. I'm no Brom, but ... well you can judge for yourself provided I can get a hold of a scanner.
> 
> Anyway, *Contribution:*
> 
> In the city of Zhal-Ka lives a man by the name of Jhonen Pruuk. Jhonen is a practicianer(sp?) of magic and has been spending extensive amounts of time and money on a scale model of Eyros in its entirety, down to the actual materials used to build the model's real-world counterparts. He is funded by the pillar family ruling Zhal-ka. Jhonen does not know why the Pillar wants the model, but a perfect(or as-closeto) likeness is paramount.



Contribution:

The halfling maritime culture is a highly decentralised affair. Each gang of privateers is a separate political entity, which may or may not exist in harmony with the others. For instance, Captain Darrenback's Bloodsong Buccaneers have a long-standing feud with the Wrathmaim Deathskulls, a ruthless group of pirates who, unlike the Buccaneers, slaughter everyone aboard a captured ship, even women and children. The floating cities are governed independently of any particular gang and each other, each held together by a governing council that ensures that the cities are safe, relatively bloodless neutral grounds for trading, fencing stolen goods, buying food and craf goods, and enjoying the comforts of city life. Although the halflings are extremely insular about allowing non-halflings into their cities, members of other races in disguise find them to be excellent sources of hard-to-find items for reasonable prices, if you don't mind purchasing "previously owned merchandise." 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Oh, and consider the next update done in a few minutes.


----------



## domino

Well, if Rystil's gone, then I'll assume it's my turn again.

During several weeks each summer, the young of all the Pillars are sent to a special compound on the beaches of the Mhur River.  There, they play with other children, go on picnics, perform music, and other activites designed to increase the bonds between the ruling houses.  To prevent indoctrination by any one group,* several chaperones from each house attend as well.  But, as they cannot be everwhere and watch all the children, groups often manage to sneak away and cause mischief, or in the case of the older youths, trysts and romantic mischief.  But, for the most part, it remains a sedate affair.  It also gives the parents time without the need to worry about and watch their progeny.

*because darn it, there's too much conspiracy going on.  And Summer Camp, at least, will be just what it seems like.


----------



## Rystil Arden

*Next Update*

*Politics:

*Half-orcs make up the ruling class of Eyros, and the most high born can trace their ancestry back through several generations of orcish forebears. It has a long tradition of senatorial governance, with occassional periods of despotic autocracy when a particular family or individual gains dominance. Some of the 'unsuccessful' true half-orc candidates have fled into the wilderness regions of Eyros, where they have established a crude, barbarian society of their own. They claim that the only 'true' half-orcs are those bred from two half-orcs, and are becoming both an irritant and an embarrassment to the noble houses of Eyros as their numbers slowly rise.

Because only a TRUE first-generation half-orc may ascend the Thone, the Noble families are very strict about the purity of their House lineages. There are 6 of these families, known collectively as "The Pillars". Three are Human, and Three are Orcish. The greatest political wrangling consists of arranging marriages between Orc and Human children, striving for that one first-generation child that will next take the throne. Needless to say, those half-orc noble childern that don't make the throne find themselves very, very expendable.

Line of Ascent: The precise means for a half-orc to ascend the Throne are as follows.

Within four years of taking the Throne, the current Grand Monarch must select one of the Six Pillars from which his successor will come. This Pillar is known as the Presumptive from this point until a new Grand Monarch ascends. This is the source of much of the political wrangling between Pillars, as they all seek the favor of the new Grand Monarch.

Note that the Grand Monarch cannot choose the Presumptive from which he (or she) came as the new Presumptive. He can choose the other Pillar from which he descends, though this is considered poor form unless he can justify his choice.

It is possible, although rare, for the Pillars to "veto" the Grand Monarch's choice, but it requires a unanimous vote of all five Pillars (other than the Presumptive). The Grand Monarch must then choose a different Pillar. This can occur only once; the Pillars cannot veto the Grand Monarch's second choice. The majority of historical rejections occurred when a Grand Monarch chose one of his own Pillars as Presumptive.

It is up to the Presumptive Pillar to decide which other Pillar it will join with to produce the next heir; this is the source of much more of the political wrangling, as each Pillar seeks the favor of the Presumptive. (On occasion, the Presumptive and its chosen Pillar may attempt to breed specifically--if they feel they have time, and a good reason to do so--but in most cases, it just means they draw from the "pool" of applicable half-orcs. This, of course, is why even the Pillars that don't much like each other keep breeding with each other: So they have such a pool available as necessary.)

A Grand Monarch can change his mind after declaring a Presumptive, but only if he can give good reason to the Pillars, and only if at least three of the six Pillars vote to permit him to do so.

The Grand Monarch maintains a bodyguard of two dozen guards drawn from each of the houses. In order to prevent the appearance of favoritism, four are chosen from each Pillar. There are always at least four different houses represented, to keep any one or two houses from plotting together to attack the Grand Monarch. For the majority of situations, though, there are six guards present, with all houses represented.

The new emperor marries four first-generation half-orc wives upon ascending the throne, one from each combination of houses he is not from. (Switch genders when appropriate.)  This is done to prevent favoritism, and to insure that the emperor's children can never follow him to the throne, even were they somehow able to subvert the other laws preventing it.

To prevent any one Pillar from rising up, the legions based out of their district, and responsible for their defense are not commanded by those loyal to that Pillar. When a Pillar's scions come of age for service, they are first sent to the Capital for more formal training, and then placed in legions in other districts. This prevents any conflict of interest in case of rebellion, and also encourages closer ties among the Pillars, by having their neighbors protect them.  The defense of the House city, however, is up to the Pillar itself, and not the legions. Peasant conscripts remain in their own districts however, to encourage them to fight for their home more vigorously. Career enlisted are assigned as needed.

The various Houses of Eyros (including the Six Pillars) are greatly extended families, and actually contain more than one family name within them. If someone wants to fully and formally identify themselves, they include personal name, family name, and both House names. This procedure uses the Orc prefix "dal," which indicates "of," when naming the father's House; and the prefix "ty," which loosely translates into "by way of," for indicating the mother's House. For instance, Felra Raj-Tinar would, in court, introduce herself as "Felra Raj-Tinar dal-Vajar ty-."

Taxes are paid to the pillar that rules the province. The Imperial Treasury assesses what a province can pay and then tasks the regional government to collect the taxes. The Pillar has the allowance to take a certain percentage for themselves to use it for provincial issues and it is expected that they take some money extra to compensate for their work. Extra money is paid to border districts to pay for infrastructure like roads and extra food stores. Most fortresses and weapon caches are under direct imperial control, supervised by the imperial legions. There is a constant debate between imperial commanders who serve the empire first and regional governors about payment for the services the civil authorities provide. As the commanders come from different pillars, they don´t mind to give the regional governors some headaches and get a good laugh out of it.  It is expected that the pillars will try to talk the next empress to increase their tax cut, perhaps offering to take some of the military burden off imperial shoulders. 

The House of Malarn, is considered to be the most progressive of the Pillars. The leaders of the house occasionally go as far as to "adopt" notable or particularily worthy members of other races into the house, on an honorary basis. Obviously, they are kept out of positions in line for ascendancy to the throne. They are however, allowed to add the dal-Malarn suffix to their name.

Because of this, they are looked upon with suspicion by the more pure Pillars. Even more so, since their house produces a higher percentage of _career_ officers and soldiers. Are they positioning themselves for a move against the other pillars?

House Taljik, the third and smallest of the Orc Houses, is trying to lift the image of its home city of Taljik-ka (using -ka on the end of the word notes that this is the Houses home city) by the building of a new arena complex. This complex, which will rival the size of the complex in Eyrdeyn, will house both a longstrider lizard racing track and a blood sports arena with all its auxiliary buildings complexes that come with both facilities. Taljik is staking a lot of their province’s finances on this venture on the knowledge that Felra Raj-Tinar enjoys the games. They hope the arena, which will not be complete for several years yet, will build the image of the House in her eyes after she ascends the Throne, and thus give them a leg up on becoming the next Presumptive.

House Kiron, a human Pillar, rules the southern province of Aenajadin, which borders the elven nation of Nistadeen, from their capital city of Kiron-ka. Once House Kiron had a reputation for excess and debauchery, but the blood war between orcs and humans and resultant fall of one of the Pillars caused the house elders to reexamine their priorities. Saint Lasair, prophet of the Dawn, delivered her message of universal enlightenment to the very receptive family elders, who declared the Dawnist Church the established faith of the province. In keeping with the Dawnist devotion to freewill, House Kiron abandoned the use of Masks and elves were recognized as freepersons within Aenajadin.

In addition to a Human and an Orc spouse, Kiron nobles often keep an elven consort. The human scions of House Kiron are the ruling class of Aenajadin, half-orc scions aspire to the throne of Eyros, and half-elf scions are the elite clergy of the Dawnist church. Having no elven Masks, the Children of the Dawn are House Kiron's greatest magical resource. Often seen as second class, half-elf scions are always striving to prove their loyalty to House Kiron. They were the first to join Lusarum in his denunciation of the Corythian "heresy" of the Nistadeen elves.

Members of the human Pillar House Mulcibe are distinctive for their bright red-gold hair. House Mulcibe is led by the passionate, opinionated, and utterly charming Farina Saeryn dal-Mulcibe, who is famed across Eyros for her love of cute dhazi and her extensive collection of dhazi of every colour of the rainbow (Supplicants seeking the favour of House Mulcibe would do well to bring a brilliantly coloured pure-bred infant dhaz to Farina as a gift). House Mulcibe scions tend to be more likely to follow the teachings of The Crucible, whether or not they are Crucible members. House Mulcibe is known for its impassioned artists and skilled artisans, and weapons with the flame symbol of a master Mulcibe smith are highly prized across Eyros and oft-enchanted to last, passed on by generations of wielders. Detractors of House Mulcibe have for some time used the distinctive red-gold hair of the Mulcibe scions to create nasty, slanderous rumours that members of House Mulcibe engage in ghastly acts of necrophilia with Eyrian zombies. House Mulcibe members can't explain their odd hair colour, and some of them are secretly afraid that the rumours might be true. In actuality, House Mulcibe descends from an eladrin who journeyed to this realm on Conquers Twice's first voyage from the celestial planes. (and some members of House Mulcibe have Eladrin bloodline traits)

_*Culture:*_

Eyros has very "Roman-esque" feel, Style of dress, and architecture. People favor togas, buildings have Big Columns..Large, beautiful statues of the Gods/Kings.

Due to the need for the noble families to both maintain pure human or orc lines and to produce half-blooded children they commonly practice polygamy. Most commonly this is in the form of a noble married to another noble of an off-race house, and to another spouse of the same race, this second spouse is almost always (very strong custom) drawn from outside the noble families. (The practice of in race exogamy help avoid the dangers of inbreeding.) It is from these non-noble spouses that the pure familly lines continue. (Note that only noble to noble offspring use hyphenated names.

There are also (rarer) quartet marriges composed of two noble spouses and two nonnoble spouses (Two orcs, two humans.) Such a quartet can obviously produce halforc children by the nonnoble parents, such children are considered noble but form the very lowest rank of nobility, equivilent to a squire or landless knight.

These marriage customs are one of the causes of the rumours amoung non Eyrosians of Eyrosian debauchery.

Eyros is a militant society: the half-orcs in power fear it is one in decline, for they are not the iron warriors their forefathers were. The armies of Eyros tend to favor cavalry and ranged combat due to the potential large battlefields, and need for distance from plainsfires. For all races in Eyros except the half-orcs, a five-year tour of military service is compulsory upon reaching adulthood. However, this term of service can be waived by the Emeror, a senator, or a local governor, if the individual can prove that he is contributing to society's well-being in some other way. Thus, most people try to be among the best at whatever it is they do--craftsmen, trader, magic, whatever--to avoid conscription. The exception to this rule are the dwarves, who are generally considered insufficiently trustworthy to serve on the battlefield. Among the Orc-Blooded themselves, those who do not choose to serve are looked down upon, though they are not forced to do so. And as most Orc-Blooded begin their military careers as officers, most of them are happy to serve.

The Legions of Eyros are more than just soldiers and formations. On every campaign comes a team of engineers. These are specialists dedicated to knowledge of construction of fortifications, and seige machinery. They have knowledge of the most effecient ways to set up light fortifications, and given time, how to construct more durable fortresses. They are the reason that a legion never camps down for the night without at least a light fence around the area, and a latrine near the edge.  For most of the building, they direct the legions in how to do the simple labor, and then do the more intricate work themselves. They also keep, create, or alter preexisting plans as the situation calls for.

Passed down from ancient orcish traditions, adapted through cooperation with the humans for so long, Eyrian nobility tend to be somewhat hedonistic and boisterous, particularly relishing debate, oratory, dueling, and watching gladiatorial matches. As the orcs of old solved their problems and debates largely through shouting, threats, and outright violence, so too do the Eyrians engage in similar though more refined methods of venting frustration, solving disputes, and expressing themselves. Public debate and oratory are common pasttimes of the nobility, which can sometimes become very heated especially amongst the orcish and half-orcish amongst the Pillars.

When not busy with their educations, young Eyrosian nobles are encouraged to socialize with each other. Early fraternization with their peers is a vital part of keeping the breeding traditions of their people fuctioning. Many a young noble has found themselves in a marriage arranged with a childhood friend. These marriages are often cemented before the children are even of breeding age.  While physical activities and mock combats are always enjoyed by Eyrosian youth, other popular pastimes emphasize the bardic traditions of the half-orcs. These include debate, storytelling, chorale singing, and a strange form of improvisational theater where the young nobles narrate a script, and force their servants, passing commoners, and the occaisonal mask to act out scenes.

During several weeks each summer, the young of all the Pillars are sent to a special compound on the beaches of the Mhur River.  There, they play with other children, go on picnics, perform music, and other activites designed to increase the bonds between the ruling houses.  To prevent indoctrination by any one group,* several chaperones from each house attend as well.  But, as they cannot be everwhere and watch all the children, groups often manage to sneak away and cause mischief, or in the case of the older youths, trysts and romantic mischief.  But, for the most part, it remains a sedate affair.  It also gives the parents time without the need to worry about and watch their progeny.

Senators and their ilk tend to earn reputations through a sharp wit or combat prowess, as most disputes and matters of honor amongst the nobility are solved through a formalized duel, usually right on the spot, but those who are keen of wit can back out of a duel by dismissing the accuser's case with a sharp rebuttal or a scathing rebuke that puts the accuser to shame, forcing him to back down.

When the challenge of a duel is accepted, the fight is brutal and fast, neither party allowed to use magic except for the most simple of magic arms and armor they may have with them, and then only if they own it personally. There must be witnesses, and at least one noble witness of neither contender's family to serve as official observer of the victory. Duels are never to the death, but a warrior cannot yield unless they are unable to effectively fight on. Severed limbs or the like must be replaced shortly afterward by the severer, by paying a priest to Regenerate the severee. In the event of accidental death, the slayer or his/her family must pay for the slain to be True Ressurected, or as near as they can afford.

The duels help the orc-blooded to maintain their civility by taking out their inherant aggression non-lethally on those who transgress upon them, while the humans less frequently instigate duels.

As is to be expected from a culture dominated by Half-Orcs, fashion throughout the realm takes it's cue from the nobles. Royal clothes are dyed red with the blood of a ritually slaughtered sacred lizard. Only one of these beasts may be sacrificed in this manner each year, making red garments both highly desireable, as well as incredibly expensive.

Additionally the green tint of a half orcs skin is seen as a sign of virility and nobility. As such there is great demand for skin dyes and cosmetics to enhance the greenish tint of the skin. Surprisingly, many of the other races have also taken to using these green cosmetics. Since Copper is the necessary ingredient for these cosmetics, it is never used as currency, and it's value has been steadily increasing throughout the realm.

As most gems and crystals in Eyros appear to be either linked to principles of ultimate evil, psionic terrorists, or have nasty side affects on their bearers, the jewelry of Eyros is usually worked metals, bone, or enamel/cloisonne.
Gems are decidedly unlucky in Eyros. Powerful, but unlucky.

Mosaics have always been one of the popular forms of art. More difficult to transport than paintings or sculpture, they are considered to be more durable, and can be appreciated even outside.

Thus, when one of the kings decided to memorialize his reign approximately three centuries ago, he asked one of the most skilled mosaic creators to render his likeness. And his sucessor asked the same thing. And so on. When age had taken his eyesight and dexterity, this artist passed the duty on to his son, who carried on the tradition. Thus, for several centuries now, the duty and honor of creating these royal mosaics has passed from generation to generation of the same family, always learning from their elders, always on the lookout for new stones, new techniques to hone their art.  Three generations ago, the mosaic maker, Sandlan Kreytos was adopted into House Malarn. The current maker, just starting on his third royal mosaic is named Envard Kreytos

Eyrian parents collect and save their children's milk teeth as they fall out. The teeth are then ritually added to a fine silver chain, and the resulting necklace is then presented to Praes Thanatos.  The gnomes claim that these necklaces help the necromancers drive death energies away from the children, protecting them from harm. In reality, the gnomes are likely just stockpiling ritual items should they ever need to rebel against their current masters as they did their old.

The noble half orcs are trained from birth in a special ritualized fighting style known as "The Claws of the Dragon." This fighting style specializes in the two-bladed sword, and uses many leaping attacks and charges. Each year a tournament is held for the the nation's youth to compete in this bloody martial art. While other races are permitted to enter the tournamet, few do, and everyone knows that even those that do are expected to purposefully lose to their orcblooded betters.

Horses are uncommon in Eyros and considered weak and useless by the Eyrian orcs. Instead Eyrians ride longstrider lizards (deinonychus, dinosaur) which have been domesticated for riding and for drawing carts. Warstrider lizards are longstriders which are ridden into battle. While longstriders and warstriders are identical only the fittest and most promising longstrider lizards become warstriders.

Messages are sent by a network of couriers and courier posts. A rider is sent from one of the posts, down the roads with the messages to be delivered. He travels light, with special mounts trained to run for long distances. When he reaches the next post, he delivers any messages that are destined for that post, or other posts further down that branch, and picks up new messages destined for locations down his route. He then switches his mount out for a fresh one, and moves on. The messages he delivered are then held until another rider arrives heading in an appropriate direction, when the process is repeated. Each post also has one or occasionally two riders, who make a circuit around the nearby villages once every two or three days, to deliver the messages to the villages when they arrive. With the right timing, a message can be sent across the country in about 4 days. With a lot of stops, it can also take up to two weeks. The wealthy and powerful may have other methods of sending messages, but those are rare, and almost all commoners use the post.

Shocker lizards are favored pets in Eyros, and have become largely domesticated the same way as dogs and cats in other cultures. Domestic dogs and cats are unheard of in Eyros, but foreign ambassadors sometimes bring such strange, weak little pets on their visits to Eyrdeyn, which amuses the Pillars as a sign of how weak the foreign powers are, to domesticate such mild and feeble beasts. Wealthy Eyrian cities tend to suffer occasional, but mild, freak thunderstorms due to the presence of many shocker lizard pets in the city. This is a boon in drought seasons, but too infrequent to be much help then.

Shocker lizards are called dhazi (singular dhaz) in Eyros, the old orcish name for the critters, and Eyrians show off their pride and skill in lizard-taming by finding the biggest and most beautiful dhazi to make their pets. However, they are difficult to tame in adulthood, so an Eyrian must find their ideal pet when it is a hatchling and raise it themselves. Eyrians who manage to raise a particularly large and exquisite shocker lizard are considered to have a good eye for spotting potential and beauty, having spotted the difficult signs of such in a mere hatchling.

Privileged Eyrian children (as the poor ones can't afford a pet shocker lizard) enjoy racing their dhazi, while older Eyrians enjoy taking their pets on hunting trips. The orc-blooded House of Taljik likes to make capturing a wild dhaz hatchling into a rite of passage to adulthood for their children, training the youths to be cunning, sneaky, or just plain fast as they try to steal a hatchling from a nest guarded by many adult dhazi. They see this rite of passage as a point of pride showing their prowess and strength to the larger Houses.

Lamb is the predominant food source. Most peasants are shepherd/farmers, who save the fattest and juiciest lamb of the year as an offering for the sacred lizards at the local temples.

One of the latest trends in the city of Eyrdeyn is horticulture. There has been much reclamation of land in the city for the growing of gardens etc, which has caused growing resentment from the lower classes of the city who tend to be the ones most affected by the reclamations. The race is on by the more prominent families/companies/guilds etc to see who can coach one of the Kohl'Tass (the Lizard Men Druids from the delta of the Kohoal mentioned in post 44) out of the delta to help tend the new fashion. No one has succeeded in doing this yet.

Indeed, to save land, and also to keep the gardens close to their homes, the wealthiest of merchants and the ruling class have begun to build gardens on top of their roofs, for their private appreciation. This also allows as much sunlight as possible to reach the plants. Competition among certain circles has grown so fierce, that some people have taken to importing the richest, most fertile soil from several hundred miles away, and to sabotaging their neighbor's gardens.

A popular game among Eyrians is Tarhg, a sport which developed from an ancient orc ritual. Tarhg is played in a circular dirt ring with 2 teams of five players. On either side of the arena are goals, usually represented by two tall poles. A heavy leather ball, which substitutes the severed head used in olden times, is used and to score a team must get the ball into the other team’s goal, usually by throwing or kicking it past the defending team. While punching and kicking other players is a penalty, grappling them is an acceptable tactic. Prior to a match it is usually customary to soak the dirt arena in blood. Not just ceremonial, the blood helps keep the dirt from being stirred up during the game.

Harkening back to their marshal roots, nearly all noble men carry a short sword, about two feet long total. Even those with no need or even aptitude for swordsmanship carry one as a symbol of their status. Wealthy or powerful commoners can also be found carrying one, as a symbol of _their_ power, but also for practical means of self defense.  As it is issued to all military personnel, many noble men simply hang onto their sword after their term of service is ended.

Most people in the Sovereignty speak Vulgar Eyrosian, also known as Peasant Speech, the Common Tongue, or simply Eyrosian. This language combines the now-dead language of Ancient Vraylese (from which most human languages are derived) with a large infusion of orcish words. Meanwhile, legal documents are required to be written (and royal decrees spoken) in Noble Eyrosian, known to most commoners as Court Speech. This language has become softer and more refined than the tribal orcish tongues from which it is derived. The two dialects are closely related; native speakers of one can understand speech in the other 90% of the time. However, court documents written in Noble Eyrosian use the old orcish pictograms, very concise but challenging to learn.

The Eyrosian week is nine days.

_*History:*_

The Grand Monarchs used to be pure blooded members of the 6 pillars following the ancient conquest, with each Grand Monarch choosing a succesor from another House in a Fixed sequence. 350 years ago the Kings and his chosen succesor were killed by a dwarven assasin (The source of the current hatred of dwarves). The succession split along racial lines and a fierce civil war ensued, becoming a war of anihilation between Orcs and Humans. A huge proportion of both populations were killed. The war ended in horror when one of the six pillars was obliterated to a man, and a truce was brokered by Agathon of the Crimson Robe; as a half-orc, he was the only one who could deal with both sides. A great moot was held, and chose Agathon as the new Grand Monarch; it was this that began the tradition of half-orc rule. Also at the moot an obscure cadet branch of the lost familly was elevated to status as one of the 6 pillars to maintain the racial balance.

There is a dark secret behind the short lifespans of the Eyrian monarchs: Long ago when the cruel elven warlords ruled the land that is now called Eyros, their Valjin (necromancer-enchanters) created a powerful and insidious magic in their volcanic magic laboratory that allowed them to extend their already-lengthy lifespans at the expense of their orcish thralls, who were kept docile and servile while living shorter lives at the same time. After the orc/human conquest, the ancient gnomish necromancer Thanatos and his apprentices struggled mightily to reverse-engineer the magic against the elves, but the best they could do was reverse the enchantment magic, as the lifespan portion seems to be based purely on an idiosyncracy of elven physiology. Thanatos created an amythest crown that would need to be worn by one of orc blood that would allow control of the elves by the invaders at the expense of the wearer's lifeforce. As a result, the invaders were able to create the Masks, a group of elves who are servile and childlike in their outlook, but able to live a very long time. Because of this, there exist Masks like the famously powerful Alivia, a youthful and childlike elf who enjoys sweets but has actually been alive for the entire 3000 year history of humans and orcs in Eyrdeyn. Only a few members of each house know this secret, and they must sometimes retreat to the volcano with the Patriae Sicarii to revitalise the crown, which has led to the rumours of a cushy hot-spring retreat. The assassination leading to the civil war of 350 years ago (Known as the War of the Crumbled Pillar due to the annihilation of one of the pillars) was instigated by an orc Pillar that was upset by the fact that only orcs were victimised by this process. Agathon's genius lay in choosing half-orcs to wear the crown, as well as initiating a tradition of abdication that allowed these half-orcs to remove the crown when they became enfeebled.

Nearly a millenia ago, royal trappings (or crown jewels, whatever you want to call them) vanished. These included the Royal Sash, Royal Sword, and Royal Ring. The vault guards unanimously claimed that during the night, they drove off a pale, beautiful Human woman, who glowed faintly as though lit from behind by a pale, violet light. They were both executed for failure of their duties.

The Sash is a broad belt of silver and gold links, studded with gems of all colors. It is worn diagonally across the body from left shoulder to right hip. The Sword is an elaborate short sword, with a small round guard, and a total length of about two feet. It is studded with gems on the hilt and guard, and the handle wrapped with fine lizard skin, and silver wire. The blade itself is bright steel, but embossed with golden images from Eyros history down the length of the blade. One of the images on the sword is an artists rendition of the creation of the first Imperial Mask, Tellas. The image is very detailed, though very finely engraved, and the artist did his research well. When the image is examined carefully under some sort of magical magnification, an open scroll containing the full text of Tellas's Primal Oath can be seen and read clearly.  The Sword comes with a lizard skin belt and scabbard, both also studded with gems. The Ring is a simple, yet large signet ring with the seal of Eyros dominant. On the sides of the band are large diamonds, with sapphires ringing the seal itself.  There were lesser objects in the vault as well, but they were not historically significant. Those were left alone.

_*Currency:*_

Carca (carcas): A small rectangular iron coin which is used instead of copper. 1 carca weighs 4.5 grams and 100 carcas weighs 1 pound.

Sepus (sepii): A large silver coin usually stamped with the ruling family’s symbol on one side and an image of Mt. Xark and the City of Eyrdeyn on the back. 1 Sepus weighs 8.5 grams and 50 sepii weighs 1 pound.

Zoth (zothen): A small gold coin. In Eyros zothen are worth 1 gp, but outside of Eyros zothen are worth only 5 sp due to their small weight. 1 zoth weighs 4.5 grams and 100 zothen weighs 1 pound.

Thal (thals): paper currency. With a shortage of platinum Eyros uses paper currency in its place. While worth 1 pp in Eyros, thals are considered worthless everywhere else. 1 thal weighs 1 gram and 500 thals weighs 1 pound.

10 iron carcas = 1 silver sepus
10 silver sepii = 1 gold zoth
10 gold zothen = 1 paper thal

_*Religion:*_

Few of the religions recognize "gods" per se; the divine takes other forms.

The dominant and oldest religion has grown up around the worship of the reptiles which are common in the area. Called the Draconic Legacy, it reveres saurians of all types and the dragons of legend in particular. Dragons, though they feature prominently in fairy tales and children's bedtime stories, are suspicously absent from modern history. Locals believe that the large reptiles that roam the nearby wilderness are somehow linked to these dragons, which in turn represented divine forces. This is why the dominant religion focuses on reptiles.

Draconic Legacy prophecies often speak of a promised High Holy One who will come to save the empire in it's time of greatest need. This promised champion is said to combine all the finest qualities of the noble half-orc as well as the power of the ancient dragons (half-dragon). Occaisonally a half-orc child will be born with what appears to be scales, or the slitted eyes of a reptile. These children are taken and raised by the reptile cult, and while they have all shown remarkable aptitude for arcane magic (sorceror), none of them has yet proven to be the High Holy One. Of course it must be said that the empire has yet to face its time of greatest need ...

The Draconic Legacy has an unbreakable tradition of Sanctuary. Anyone who ask for sanctuary at a temple must be granted it, and cannot be evicted unless they violate the hospitality of the cult.

Other religions include: An elemental fire cult called the Crucible, which is responsible for preserving the purity of royal lineage.

Members of the Crucible elemental-fire cult are highly secretive and drawn from the upper echelons of the Pillars. An initiate is called an Ember, and after a year the Ember is considered a Flame, while the cult is lead by six Pyres, each Pyre from a different Pillar. Crucibles of mixed orc and human blood must declare themselves loyal to one and only one of their parent Houses. When a Pyre leaves the cult, through death or retirement, the other Pyres collectively choose a Flame from that ex-Pyre's Pillar to replace him or her.

Each initiate is chosen by a Pyre of the same Pillar as the initiate, and that Pyre oversees the initiation of the new Ember. Potential initiates are observed first for some years by Flames, who suggest the most promising candidates to the Pyre of their Pillar, who then observes a few to determine who is worthy or needed by the cult. Pyres and Flames are very careful in their observations and choices for new members, to ensure the continued secrecy and influence of the Crucible in maintaining the royal purity.

Crucible cultists wear drab brown robes that cover them entirely, such that any observed in public appear to be nothing more than beggars or travelers. They each wear a personalized mask underneath their hood, however, and the mask always bears a flame emblem or pattern somewhere. In meetings with other Crucible cultists, they pull back their hoods just enough to reveal their masks so they can identify eachother. Crucibles each choose an orcish word for their name in the cult, and never use their true name amongst their fellow cultists; only the Pyre who initiated them knows their true name, yet none of the Pyres know eachothers' true names since they were each initiated by previous Pyres. Flame Droth Vajar is an influential cultist of the Crucible, though a common Flame in rank, from the Pillar of Vajar, and his chosen name Droth means "stone" in the orcish tongue. Cultists of the Crucible draw their power from an ancient efreeti, magically bound to a hidden cave deep in Mt. Xark, or at least use the bound efreeti as a focus for channeling fiery power from the mountain or elsewhere.

A relatively new dualistic religion called the Children of Dawn, who seek to usher the world out of what they see a the current age of darkness and into a new golden age. They see those opposed to their goals as agents of Twilight. Although it is a relatively small faith, the Childen of the Dawn have a great deal of influece due to its popularity among the merchant class and the human-blood House of Kiron. The Dawnist dispise the Elves of Nistadeen as both mercantile competitors and infidels. They consider the debasement of the symbol of the Dawn into a creature created in the elves own image, the "god" Corythos, a blasphemy of the highest order. House Kiron has made it known that they will only support half-orc applicants to the throne who pledge to destroy Nistadeen and wipe out the Corythian heresy.

A belief in the power of the Sea itself, practiced almost exclusively by halflings.

The common folk make frequent, largely ceremonial blood sacrifice to the soil; the blood of thousands waits beneath the ground for the call of sorcery and ritual. A tree known as Bloodwillow often grows from the blood-soaked soil. The large black fruit it grows is full of seeds and absorbed blood. This fruit, known as Clot Apples (ew!) can be used to give power to necromantic rituals and spells. Entire secret valleys full of Bloodwillows are tended by the Praes Thanatos. Undead raised from these lands have interesting characteristics; skeletons are red or purple hued; zombie flesh is invigorated, not rotting; the eyes bloodshot, the hair red-brown.

Due to the corrupt influence that the blood in the soil has on the environment, Druids of a darker nature congregate to the lands of Eyros and are often used as unaffiliated assassins by those with means.
Even Druids of Good have trouble resisting the dark powers the land's blood offers. Those who dabble in this dark knowledge have seen affected druids progress from an unclean feeling, to an unsettling aura, to a slight purpling of skin and reddening of the hair, to skin a deep crimson-violet hue with dank red-brown hair, and possibly into a corrupt metamorphosis into a vampire.

Each family of the ruling class also has a family god, usually a legendary ancestor, that only they worship. This god is given small offerings, usually of food or incense, at the last meal of the day and are also honored at a yearly festival, during which the idols are clothed and bejewelled in a lavish style. Families compete to have the most beautifully, and expensively, dressed idol and show them off in grand parade. It is a great disgrace and bad luck for a family to lose the idol, to have their idol destroyed or to be unable to honor it with appropriate gifts.

On Eyros, worship is power. It is not the power of gods in other settings, but it's subtle effect is very important. Worship power usually manifests itself as an aura related to how the thing is worshipped. For instance, Vildaxaranthus has an aura of tyranny, and the worship of the pillars' family gods gives the idols auras of prosperity and happiness. The standards of the legions of Eyros are all worshipped by their respective legions, and give them an edge against their enemies.

The power of worship is not common knowledge; those who know rarely disseminate this information, but also rarely use it themselves because it makes them easier to find (and possibly susceptible to certain rare magics or materials.

All the many faiths of Eyros, and its surrounding nations as well, have one common legend to all of them: The myth of the demon Taufenacht. Taufenacht is something of a Satan-equivalent, not in that he's the source of all evil--he's not considered to be such by any of the major religions--but in the idea that he is the ruler of demons, tempter of mortals, and tormentor of damned souls. (Of course, exactly what one has to do to be damned in the afterlife varies from faith to faith.)

Every year at midwinter there is a meteor shower. The main form of astrology is the interpretation of the paths of meteors. In Eyrian astrology the important factor is the location rather than the date of birth, as a reading of the sky visable from that spot will tell the fortunes of the following year.

The Eyrosian Calendar consists of 15 months which range from being 28 to 31 days long. Aru is the first month and has 29 days. The Dawning Festival is held on the first day of Aru which celebrates not only the start of a new year, but the start of spring.

Eyros has many holidays, but by far the most somber and most imporant is the Eve of Falling Blood. This occurs on the anniversary of the assassination that began the Civil War--which, legend tells, is _also_ the day in which the orcs and humans declared victory over the native elves, so many thousands of years ago (though nobody knows for sure). It is on this night that most of the peasantry practices the greatest of their blood-spilling rituals, and then spends the night in fasting and prayer to whichever religion they worship. Legend says that the spirits of the ancient elves walk the land this night, and that anyone caught alone, away from their homes, may be found the next day with _all_ their blood drained into the surrounding soil.

_*Other Races:*_

The Orc-Blooded royal and noble families keep a population of elven slaves, trained from birth to be completely loyal and to practice arcane magics. They are used to make up for the fact that the Orc-Blooded themselves don't make the best arcane casters. Free elves (and other non-orc races) refer to these slave/wizard elves as "Masks," in reference to the fact that there's always a noble "behind" them. Note that only a small percentage of Eyros' elves are Masks.

The ratio of different masks can be changed by a majority agreement of the pillars and the emperor. The last two emperors were very strong rulers and were able to increase the number of imperial masks from 120 to 150 over the last years. At the moment some of them are only masks in name and not in real power.  The dissolution of Kirons masks created some political turmoil as the other houses are arguing that they should be allowed to increase their number to maintain the ratio of 150 imperial ones to 180 house masks. The emperor is currently pondering if it is possible that the released masks could be drafted into imperial service to replace the weaker masks. To alleviate the feelings of House Kiron the emperor has offered to release the younger masks from service. This would have the advantage that some of these younger ones could still develop adult personalities.  The actual release of Kirons masks was some decades earlier but the House kept the facade and only recently announced it in public. Everyone in the empire knew about the release of the masks of Kiron for some time of course but it was not publicly recognized.  The Patriae Sicarii stated that they would prefer that the former masks of House Kiron should serve the needs of the empire by swearing guardian oaths. They argue that powerful elven wizards without being bound by an oath are potential dangers to the empire.

*Elves

*Elves in Eyros are regarded as second-class citizens. Although not as hated as the dwarves, stories of the ancient oppression by the elves are told to all the children in the empire. Elves have a very difficult time rising in station. The exception to this is in the lands of house Kiron, where elves are often taken as consorts by the Pillar family and all the pillar masks have been freed.

Many elves, especially those in the lands of Pillar Kiron, worship the sun or the positive energy plane.

Some elves are masks, so called because there is always a noble behind them. Masks are held in the mental state of a child, though the binding's clever construction still allows them to be powerful wizards. There are several types of binding oaths, which are sworn by elven children who will become masks when they are but ten years old (about the mental age of a human five-year-old). Most of the oaths sworn are one of the following:

_Pillar Oath_ - the elven child swears to obey the members of the house, and when it does not contradict this, to protect them with his or her life. The actual oath is slightly more complicated. Each house is allowed 30 pillar masks; exceeding this is seen as an attempt to sieze control over the empire.

_Imperial Oaths_ - this oath is similar to the House Oath, except that the child swears to serve whoever is emperor and the imperial family. There are several imperial oaths, and which one is sworn depends on what the child's intended job is. At any time, there are 149 imperial masks (Alivia is incorectly counted as an imperial mask; see below.)

_Guardian Oath_ - elven children who swear this oath do not serve any of the houses or the emperor, but instead protect the empire from external harm. Although they are in the care of the houses, tampering with them is strictly forbidden. Guardian masks are rarely created anymore, but were instrumental in the preservation of the empire during the War of the Crumbled Pillar. There are abut 40 of them left.

_Primal Oath_ - The wording of this oath is long lost, and only three masks are bound by it; Alivia, Jal-qwuin, and Tellas. Alivia is believed to be under an imperial oath, Jal-qwuin's oath is unknown, and Tellas herself is unknown; the emperor believes her to be sworn under the imperial oath. Aside from the primal masks themselves, only Thanatos knows of the existance of the primal oath, though Kalis Ny'Dal-Malarn proposed its existance in the footnote of a rather technical paper.

Those elves who are not masks form an underclass of Villeins in Eyros under obligation to the Pillars to provide labour and support. Indeed the beleif is that the villeins literally 'owe their blood' to the soil, and this is enacted through the annual blood sacrifice.  Villeins have few rights and are often mistreated by young nobles. They are not permited to bear arms in public, have little if any access to metal goods, and any presumption to strike out at a noble of the Pillar Houses is swiftly and harshly dealt with. Nonetheless Pillars are also judge by the treatment and quality of their villiens and the most skilled can rise in status and wealth.

Dwarves, an outlawed race, seem to be the dominate race in the Jagged Eye (see below). Speaking stonechant, the orc name for the dwarven language, is a crime in Eyros punishable by removal of the speaker’s tongue.

Government hegemony is enforced by a cadre of gnomish necromancers known as Praes Thanatos. Insurgent groups such as the Jagged Eye, and sympathisers, are suppressed by summoning small armies of undead from the ambient corpses due to sacrifical rituals. As such, dwarves and gnomes tend not to get along, as many dwarves have friends or relatives who have been pacificed by Praes Thanatos. Note that only a small percentage of Eyros' gnomes belong to Praes Thanatos. The gnomes learned the secrets of necromancy from the Valjin, the ancient elven necromancers, who experimented with the gnomes to create a perfect apprentice race for their experiments. These new gnomes rebelled and fled from the elven empire. In revenge the Valjin slaughtered their remaining families. The gnomes pledged fealty to the warlords of the invading army in exchange for vengeance at their former masters. The surviving Valjin had their souls imprisoned in magic crystals where they were subject to terrible torments as the gnomes probed their mind to find their last secrets. Thanatos was delighted to put the elves wizards under eternal servitude and is upset that house Kiron released their masks.

It is considered a crime against the state for anyone other than a Mask, one of the Praes Thanatos, or an actual half-orc, to create a magic item without first receiving official approval from a regional governor or the Pillar who controls the city in which the prospective creator lives.

Halflings have escaped the Dominion of Eyros by turning to the sea: They now have gargantuan floating colonies of latched-together ships, rafts, and boats that drift with the currents. Piracy has become the backbone of halfling society, without the plunder obtained from raids along the coastlines of Eyros the halflings in their cities of floating flotsam could not survive. The most notorious of the halfling pirate gangs is the Bloodsong Buccaneers, led by the pirate-bard Captain Darrenback. Halfling sea raiders are fond of a variety of interesting weapons, including short bows, sling-blades, and their signature weapon: a four-bladed hand axe made by securing four light axes together with iron bands. Often, one or more axe blades are replaced with hooks, awls, hammer heads, and other tools, to maximise the usefulness of the weapon. The wielder often carves notches or runes into each handle so that he/she can quickly identify which head to strike with, without looking.

The halfling maritime culture is a highly decentralised affair. Each gang of privateers is a separate political entity, which may or may not exist in harmony with the others. For instance, Captain Darrenback's Bloodsong Buccaneers have a long-standing feud with the Wrathmaim Deathskulls, a ruthless group of pirates who, unlike the Buccaneers, slaughter everyone aboard a captured ship, even women and children. The floating cities are governed independently of any particular gang and each other, each held together by a governing council that ensures that the cities are safe, relatively bloodless neutral grounds for trading, fencing stolen goods, buying food and craf goods, and enjoying the comforts of city life. Although the halflings are extremely insular about allowing non-halflings into their cities, members of other races in disguise find them to be excellent sources of hard-to-find items for reasonable prices, if you don't mind purchasing "previously owned merchandise." 

Warlike goblinoid clans make frequent raids into Eryos' northern territory.

Somewhere on the plains of Eyros the ground swells almost imperceptibly in an indistinguishably large area. Underneath lives a city-hive of what travelers have termed 'bug-men' (see _Dromites_ from XPH). Year by year the hive grows, unintentionally 'stealing' land from the sovereign dominion of Eyros.

_*Climate and Geography:*_

The climate is that of the chaparral (Mediterranean climate zones) and is characterised by
mild winters, and hot dry summers. Topography includes flat plains, rocky hills and mountain slopes scrubland predominates although larger woodland areas do exist. Fires occur frequently in the grasslands and scrub.

The planet of Eyros circles a blue sun in a slightly erratic and ellipical orbit both winters and summers vary greatly from year to year (some winters are mild while others nearly snuff the life from the land). The sun appears about 75% of the size of Sol and a year is significantly longer than an Earth year. (*Mouseferatu's edit, to reconcile these two facts:* While these long winters don't hit Eyros that hard, as per Tonguez's post, which came first, it does impact the climate of the world as a whole, often resulting in shortages and famine in Eyros because it has fewer trading partners.)

The moon over Eyros is marked with what looks like vast, green forests. Observation of the moon has shown that the forests migrate across the surface at a startling rate- often moving miles in only a month's time! Who knows what strange magics could possess this lunar vegetation?

The kingdom’s capital is the great city of Eyrdeyn (often colloquially referred to as the First City), a sprawling metropolis built upon the slopes of Mt. Xark, upon which the largest of the Grand Monarch’s fortress-palaces stands. The capital is well over three thousand years old making it the oldest settlement in Eyros still in use. Due to its long history and the general instability of Mt. Xark the city of Eyrdeyn has been destroyed and rebuilt numerous times, each time the city is rebuilt on the ruins of the previous city. This has created a vast underground labyrinth of ruins beneath the city, layers upon layers of ancient ruins stacked on top of each other.

Besides the capital, Eyros has six major cities/towns. Each of these six cities is controlled by one of the 6 houses and are run much like independent city-states. One way to measure a house’s wealth and power is by how prosperous their city is, having a weak, faltering city is a severe humiliation for a house.

Much of the land that makes up present-day Eyros was once, thousands of years ago, an elven province. From the northern highlands an invading army of orc and human tribes marched through the fertile elven steppes where they sacked and destroyed the splendid elven cities. Eventually the conquering army reached the base of Mt. Xark where they declared total victory over the elves and founded the city of Eyrdeyn to be their capitol over their newly conquered lands.

Mt Xarx is a volcano and the surrounding area famed for its hot springs and spas. A tourist trade is in place serving those who seek the restorative mineral waters. The highest pool on Mt Xarx is the Royal Pool and the exclusive property of the Palace. The inner chambers chambers are kept by the Priests of the Fire Cult, a royal mystery cult.

The delta of the great river Kohoal is home to a race of Lizardmen regarded as semi-divine. These lizardmen called the Kohl'Tass, are autonomous and are the heart of the druidic tradition in Eyros. It is considered a great honor amoung the druids to train with the Kohl'Tass. Several rare plants in the delta are valuable components for magic item creation and poachers are a constant problem.

By decree of Rrahask Sshasaar, "Venerable Mother" of the Kohl'tass lizardfolk, the Kohl'tass keep the lands of their river delta pristine and untouched by artificial works. Their wetland has no artificial structures, not even shrines or idols, and they are very efficient in patrolling their lands to ensure that outsiders do not come and desecrate their sacred land with their artifice. The Kohl'tass wear no clothing and no jewelry in their homeland, nor carry weapons or armor there, and have little use for such things in their society anyway.  They do maintain burrows outside their borders, however, filled with simple clothing and adornments for the occasions where they leave to visit Eyrians. Outsiders are not allowed into the sacred land unless they remove their clothing, jewelry, weapons, armor, and such out in one of the lizardfolks' burrows.  The Kohl'tass live in perfect harmony with the nature of their homeland, and damage none of it, using minor magicks to create any cookfires or campfires they may need, without burning the land's vegetation for fuel. They sleep in small patches of mud for comfort, sufficient for their scaly hides, and they need no shelter against the rain.

From its delta 80 miles west of Mt. Xark, the great river Kohoal winds far to the northeast, its headwaters springing from among the sharp crags of the Valdweyn Peaks. Here, in the far-flung province of Zhalccu (where House Zhal has a strong presence and governs with semi-autonomy), the Jagged Eye maintains a number of secret camps linked to mountain villages by underground passageways.

Located on the great river Kohoal is Mhur, the City of Iron, a bleak city covered in soot and smoke from numerous blazing smelters and forges. Mhur is the industrial heart of Eyros and from its docks flow heavy barges laden down with iron and weapons, delivering their valuable cargo throughout the region. The city sits atop a geological hot-spot. Many of Mhur's finest forges are heated not by coal, but by bubbling magma. The geothermal steam-baths of Mhur are also famed throughout the empire as the most powerful cleansing in the empire...and after a day working in the Mhuri forges, that's about what it takes to get clean. (Terminology note: Mhuri is "of or relating to the city of Mhur"; Mhuran is "an inhabitant of the city of Mhur".)

No house holds authority in Mhur; instead it is governed by the 'Iron League' a guild of miners, smiths, merchants and alchemist. Due to its control of Industry the Iron League has been able to hold its own against the political manouverings of the Six Pillars. The Iron League is starting to dominate the River Barge trade raising concerns amongst some of the houses who have merchantile interest of their own. The Iron League has also offered significant finance to House Taljik for their development project, leading to concerns that House Taljik may be significantly in debt.

One of the great river Kohoal’s major tributaries is the Zedak river. Before reaching the Kohoal, the Zedak river passes through a deep, narrow ravine known as the Vale of Ur. For as long as could be remembered there have been stories and legends of the cursed vale and the horrid things that lurk within its shadowy confines.

The main food producing areas of Eyros are the broad plains to the west of Eyrdeyn. These fields were made by cutting the bountiful forests that once stood there down many many generations ago. The soils are now slowly being depleted which is leading to a decline in the amount of food that is being produced thus leading to problems for the 6 Pillars.

Common predators in the Dominion of Eryos include giant lizards and birds of prey, which often grow large enough to carry an entire lamb. Farmers also use a bull-sized variant of sheep, known as olxem, to do heavy farm work.

To the South East exists a large sea. So large, in fact, that it is seemingly endless. Despite numerous attempts to sail to the end, no ships have returned with tales of land or any sort of end. Indeed, no ships that have returned ever sailed further than a weeks voyage away from the mainland. There are ancient tales of monsters in the depths, but none have ever been seen. At least, by those who have lived to tell the tale.

The largest ocean port of Eryos is Malarn-ka, situated on the Bay of Deception, 100kms west of the delta of the Kohoal River. The Bay of Deception is so named for the difficulty in navigating the reefs at the entrance of the bay. The water is very silty and cloudy, so finding the reefs is very difficult. They have never been marked or plotted on a map in the name of the defense of the city from water borne attacks. Every ship that wants to enter the bay first picks up a pilot from a small man-made island near the entrance to the bay, who has memorized the method for finding the reefs. The House of Malarn controls the city and the trade it brings, lining their own coffers with various taxes levied on all goods brought through the city and the fees for the pilot service used in entering the bay. The fleet of Eryos is not based here, but has a number of ships based at the man-made island.

To the south of Eyros is the coastal Draakmar Fens, a dismal place of dense, tangling vegetation and deep saltwater marshes. (This marsh likely along portions of the sea coast, and along Nistadeen as well.)

Past the northern border of Eyros is the Alleroch Hills, a barren, rocky land of high, rolling hills and deep, secluded glens. Climate in the Alleroch region is cooler than Eyros with mild summers and winters with little or no snow. With a fairly wet climate, rain and fog is quite common in the Alleroch Hills and it is here that the Zedak river begins.

_*Other Nations:*_

To the northeast of Eyros lies the tiny nation of Saagersberg. It is ruled by the solar, Conquers Twice, who is worshipped as a god (see below for more).

To the extreme north lies the frozen land of Kwlloch, a plateau surrounded by the vast peaks of the Salruhn range. Kwlloch is, and always has been, ruled by The Twelve. Little is known about this group but they are unlikely to be human, the land being predominantly inhabited by goblinoids and frost folk. Shapeshifters, such as lycanthropes and dopplegangers, are also relatively common. The Twelve's system of government seems to survive even the worst of the ice ages, perhaps because they are inured to any degree of cold. From time to time The Twelve send great beasts from their realm to raid the southern lands. (Indeed, the "Twelve" are not living creatures at all. At the center of the Kwlloch is a circle of twelve stone columns which keep an 'Ancient Intelligence' trapped deep beneath the frozen land. This entity has been able to contact a few goblinoids and transform them into psionic Blues, the true power behind the goblin raiders. See below for more.)

The kingdom of Ghalfaen is a small coastal nation (on the coast of the above-mentioned sea), and was a traditional enemy of Eyros until the Sovereign Dominion grew so large, Ghalfaen couldn't possibly compete. It is now very nearly a protectorate, and its king a semi-puppet of the Orc-Blooded, allowed to rule only so long as he cooperates with Eyros. Secretly, however, he and his court have licensed the halfling privateers to prey on Eyros ships in Ghalfaen territorial waters.

Ghalfaen has three main cities. The largest is Iamaenti in the west, stradling the isthmus of Utffri upon which runs the main land road to Eyros and Nistadeen. In a protected cove on the south coast lies Nupaele, a rather cosmopolitan city that generally welcomes sailors of all nationalities. On the far eastern shore lies the port of Ascidies, frequented by halfling raiders from the eastern isles. Here shady characters can make deals, fence stolen goods, and hire crews with no questions asked.

In the last few decades a rival to Eyros has arisen in the south (bordering on Ghalfaen as well) - the elven-dominated empire of Nistadeen. Nistadeen is a great mercantile and sea power, aggressively expansionist. Its main religion is the church of Corythos, the sun god. A faction within the church, the Cult of the Second Sun, seeks to survive the coming ice age by channelling power from the positive energy plane to create another sun.

Elves from Nistadeen have secretly been sending ships out southward to see if there are any more lands. To the south west they have discovered a large island which is primarily arid and hot, dominated by a desert the further in one goes. On this large island is an indigenous race of Thri-Kreen, with whom the elves, over the course of a few landings, have come to a rapport. The elves, although currently bound by an alliance with their nearby northerly neighbors, still remember the 3000-year-old invasion of Eyros by the orcs and humans. With the discovery of this new war-like race, and only them having this connection, someday the expansionist Nistadeeni may choose to use the Thri-Kreen as a weapon against their northern neighbours.

Unknown to any but the dwarves the caverns below Zhalccu province contain a terrible threat, a City of Mindflayers. They had been contained only by the psionic might of the dwarves. Now with the dwarves being driven back from the area by the efforts of the Orc-Blooded, the Mindflayers are starting to stir. Three small villages have disappeared overnight.

To the far east is the Sultanate of Indracca, a land consisting of hot, barren wastelands and lush, tropical coastlines. The current Sultan, the 96th such person to hold that title, has been attempting to rebuild the fading nation of Indracca back to it former glory. While Indracca and Eyros signed a peace treaty sixty years ago after the War of Blades, the Sultan fears that Eyros may be plotting to attack Indracca and with the Sultanate’s current state of decline the chances of a victory against the mighty armies of Eyros seem infinitesimal.

The Indraccans have a fourfold religion that worships the elemental genies. Indeed, the Crucible's captured efreet has a fiery energy aura due to his milennia of worship by the Indraccans. During the War of Blades, as an effort to demoralise the enemy, the Eyrians made a great show of capturing the worshipped genies in shackles and bottles. While most were released at the signing of the peace treaty in exchange for generous concessions by the Indraccans, the Crucible managed to abscond with the one efreet, although few know this. Barandis Zul'Baran, a fire-genasi descendant of the efreet who has vowed to find his great-grandfather has recently tracked him back to Eyros, but he is not a very subtle man, unskilled in the ways of stealth. Will this ingenuous foreigner be able to succeed in releasing his forefather from slavery?

East of Eyros and Ghalfaen, south of Indracca, across the Pearl Sea lies the large island-state of Orrukar, a wealthy and independant nation but significantly smaller than any of its neighbors. Orrukar has few natural resources and, with its small size, isn't worth conquering by Eyros since its people would simply take their few resources with them in their great ocean galleys if they fled. Eyros made a half-hearted attempt to take over Orrukar two millenia ago, but the Orrukarn had a stronger (though smaller) navy and superior knowledge of the reefs and sandbars around the island-state. Indracca's sultans have tried several times to take Orrukar by force or by mercantile means, but the Orrukarn people were always able to flee the larger assaults with their possessions, and Orrukar has never been open to foreigners trying to buy out the Orrukarn businesses or lands.

A large tropical island, Orrukar has been half-cleared of vegetation to make space for the sprawling Orrukarn cities of glass, quartz, obsidian, and ivory. The Orrukarn have gathered vast amounts of these materials from distant lands to build their cities on the island, while creating glass through invoking lightning on the beaches and acquiring their ivory from the giant bones of creatures in distant lands, supposedly robbing elephant graveyards or the like. For all their splendor and beauty, the cities of Orrukar are fragile and would be easily destroyed by hurricanes or invaders if not for the Orrukarn shielding their shores with some temporary magical fields that weaken the force of tidal waves, winds, and siege weapons.

Orrukar pearldivers produce a lucrative trade in high-quality pearls which they sell to Eyros and Nistadeen, competing with Indracca in that trade as both border the Pearl Sea. Orrukar is also known for its seafood exports, from delicious clams and lobsters to exotic fishes and calamari, a delicacy in both Orrukar and Eyros. Through these sea-based trades, the Orrukarn acquire meats and grains that they cannot otherwise get on their island, and they are voracious carnivores for the most part, with a taste for certain breads and fruits as well. Infrequent Orrukarn ambassadors or trading costers sometimes visit Eyrdeyn to meet with their Eyrian counterparts and discuss business. Orrukarn are also reknowned glasswrights and glassblowers, and they sometimes export panes of clear or colored glass all across the continent.

The Orrukarn themselves are known to some other peoples as gnolls, a name that extends to the more savage distant kin sparsely found in northern lands. The Orrukarn are much more civilized and regal however, and despite being jackal-like humanoids they appear rather noble and graceful to most folks, with an intelligent gleam to their eyes and well-groomed hair/fur. Orrukarn have hair and fur of white, tan, sandy blonde, or somewhere inbetween, with small splotches of black in some spots. Their eyes are bright green, blue, or red, and the Orrukarn seem to order their people according to hair and eye coloration, which apparently has something to do with their bloodlines and heritage. Orrukarn tend to be slightly taller and leaner than the savage northern gnolls, and they stand straighter with a regal bearing.

Orrukarn gnolls speak a highly-refined version of the Gnoll language, which they call Ar'kash. Amongst their people, only scholars of history learn the original Gnoll language spoken by their savage brethren. Many Orrukarn learn to speak the languages of Eyros, Nistadeen, or Indracca for purposes of trade and diplomatic relations. Gnolls of Orrukar wear fine jewelry and ornamentations of gold, silver, and ivory, embedded with pearls, obsidian, turquoise, and sometimes Indraccan lapis lazuli. Their clothing however is odd and, to foreigners, both wondrous and vulgar, for the Orrukarn are not only incredible glasswrights and gemcutters, but also talented sorcerers and mentalists, who learn to weave and forge glass and quartz into amazing mineral-fabrics, garments infused with minor magicks or psionics to flow like silk yet remain solid and smooth as the glass or quartz they are cut from. Using interwoven pieces of opaque, translucent, and trasparent quartz along with colored glass, Orrukarn garments are beautiful but often revealing and considered indecent in most other lands.

The Orrukarn blend the savage culture of their ancient forebearers with the civilized sophistication of their present society, so they are both hedonistic and sophisticated at once, emotional and detached in equal measure, a strange society indeed. Amongst their more enlightened pursuits however, is the hallmark of their civilization, psionic arts. They pursue self-empowerment and enlightenment as an art, and for ages they have possessed an elite caste of psionic masters who have achieved the greatest heights of their people's ideals. Orrukarn are generally wise and intelligent, and disarmingly polite, but they have an obviously high opinion of themselves, treating other races often as children or primitives. Yet for all their mental prowess and haughtiness, they are only a small civilization, a nation of a few thousand, likely no more than a tenth the population of Ghalfaen or even the halfling seafarers. Orrukarn are highly inbred as few other gnolls have developed the civilized nature necessary for inclusion into Orrukarn society, and they do not breed with the savage gnolls. Their magical and psionic arts have apparently, thus far, preserved their health and kept them from developing deformities or deficiencies despite this inbreeding.

_*NPCs:*_

Felra Raj-Tinar (the dashed name indicates her connection to both her orc and human House lineages) is an intelligent and well-liked young half orc who is expected by many to take the throne when the aging ruler abdicates (half-orcs have such a low life-expectancy...) Little does anyone suspect that Felra is secretly involved in a forbidden love affair with the notorious pirate captain Darrenback!

Galldrian Vindros is the Archduke of Ghalfaen. Despite the fact that he is forced to submit to Eyrian hegemony and has been humiliated by the blackmail of the oily Herewald, Galldrian secretly hopes to expand the power of Ghalfaen by collecting secrets and using political leverage. Having heard of the disgrace of Kalis Ny'Dal-Malarn, Galldrian has been making overtures to gain the service of the respected historian, but all attempts have failed so far. Galldrian's current aide-de-camp is a Hobgoblin Monk named Chargros, green-sash intermediate master of the famed Hobgoblin Order of the Clawed Fist, who secretly styles himself Chargros Dal-Vajar and hopes to one day rule Eyros, thanks to his ability to trace his lineage back to the founders of House Vajar. From Chargros, Galldrian knows of the secret of House Vajar (see below, it is the privateer Darrenback who has kept him from using the information for fear of the repercussions for Felra Raj-Tinar.

Sania is a bloodthirsty fiendish dryad necromancer who has sprung up as the spirit of an elder Bloodwillow in Praes Thanatos's secret orchard. She is the source of Praes Thanatos's newest secret necromancy techniques, and she initiates the Patriae Sicarii, an all-male elder council of Praes Thanatos gnomes, in the darkest depths of necromancy...and perhaps other things as well. As a result, a small but significant number of powerful female half-gnome/half-dryad necromancers is rising in the upcoming generation. Will they become a threat to the Patriae Sicarii's hegemony?

Even the Patriae Sicarii must answer to the Cucullus Umbra, the shadowy leader of the Praes Thanatos. The position is inherited in a remarkably strange way: Every generation in which the old Cucullus Umbra has grown old, a physically perfect (or as close as possible) male gnome child is chosen as the next Cucullus Umbra, regardless of talent or interest in necromancy. In a shadowy ritual that involves the death of the old Cucullus Umbra, the child rises to the position, and he seems to inherit at least some shared memories from the previous Cucullus. In reality, the shadowy cowl of the Cucullus Umbra holds a dark secret: these children are no more than sacrifices to allow the milennia-old lich Thanatos, original founder of the Praes Thanatos, to escape the inconveniences of an undead body as he continues his research into the dark magics of the ancient elves.

Thanatos knows about the primal oath and was the maker of the magical part of it. The oath works differently than the others, so the enchantments are different, too. As he later found out, one of his apprentices was able to twist the magic a little bit. After Thanatos got some idea what happened, he wanted to confront the apprentice but the young enchanter had already dissappeared.
He is unsure about the wording of the oath as the oath was sworn without him being present.

It seems that Thanatos today doesn´t care about Tellas much. In reality he is still upset about the affair but chooses to pretends even to himself that it was his idea all along and everything is proceeding according to his wishes and desires. 
At the moment Thanatos is leaving most of the day to day affairs at the responsibilty of the Patriae Sicarii as he is more concerned about delving into the last secrets of necromancy.

The Patriae Sicarii thought about assuming control of the empire but realised that being the power behind the throne and being an invaluable tool for empire is far safer than being the ruling class themselves. Thanatos himself didn´t cast a vote on the matter but he isn´t interested in ruling the empire as it would only distract him from his studies.

Slowly and inexorably the Jagged Eye of Zhalccu is being hunted to extinction, as one by one their hidden caches and training camps are discovered. Having recently ordered the execution of her father/great uncle, the new governess Keyzha Zhal--a young full-blooded (if highly inbred) orc--has been ruthlessly pursuing agents and sympathisers of the Jagged Eye, destroying whole villages if necessary. At her disposal are a growing force of locally conscripted soldiers, a handful of local huntsmen who have been threatened into serving as guides on the mountain trails, a half-insane elf-thrall, and a gnomish necromancer. Leaving nothing to chance, Keyzha Zhal also has goaded warbands of goblin mercenaries to pursue the hunt from their tribal lands on the far side of the peaks.

Moskk Greddark, cell captain of the Jagged Eye, psion, and gardener just discovered the assassin vine below the city (see below). Now if he can just get his powers to work on plants, the noble half orcs will have all the plant they can handle. Or he could find a druid...

Alivia the Mask has recently been befriended by the current ruler's five-year-old daughter Belira, who has yet to learn appropriate racial and master-slave disdain for the Masks. Because Alivia obeys the commands of any member of the current royal family, the 3000+-year-old elven archmage and the curious young half-orc have embarked together on several covert operations to steal sweets from the kitchens and help Belira escape chores and play games on Rope Trick pocket dimensions. The two have become good friends due to similar mental states, but if they were ever uncovered, Alivia would attempt to take the blame and be punished severely (Alivia's usefulness to the throne being the only thing that would keep her from immediate execution!).

The orc-blood house that held the throne at the time of the War of the Crumbled Pillar was the fallen House of Garren. It was thought their entire blood-line was obliterated, but one member survives. Ramu Erkon Dal-Garren, the eight year old playmate of the elven Mask Alivia, was spared the fate of the rest of his family. The Imperial Mask cast a Binding spell on the boy, which placed him in the emerald of a pendant that Alivia wears to this day.

Tellas is also known as the "Nameless Mask," and even "Tellas" is not her real name. Only two people know of Tellas: herself and the current Grand Monarch; thus has it always been, according to Tellas. Tellas appears to be a female mask bound by the Imperial Oath (like Alivia and Jal-qwuin). Tellas manipulates events behind the scenes to the benefit of the Grand Monarch. A few years ago the historian Kalis Dal-Malorn suggested the existance of someone like Tellas, though few took him seriously, and he got many of the details wrong (for instance, he believed Tellas was not childlike as the other Masks were.) Even so, this proposal may have had a hand in his downfall. In truth, Tellas has the outlook of a child, just like the other masks, but where most of them are docile, she is very exuberant and cunning. Tellas regards everything as a grand, complicated game.

Until recently, Kalis Dal-Malorn was a prominent historian, noted for his thorough research, keen insight, and lack of respect for authority, tradition, or his own safety; he lost all of the several duels he was challenged to, as his time in the military was spent as an advisor and quartermaster. Kalis was disowned by pillar Malorn and lost most of his credibility after publishing a paper suggesting that the Vale of Ur really did contain something valuable - valuable to The Twelve. Many took his guess-work and reliance upon questionable sources as an excuse to cast him down. Though the revolutionary nature of many of his findings meant that few were totally correct, his keen and dilligent mind meant that few were far off. Kalis is currently trying to regain his status as a historian, and will go to considerable lengths to demonstrate that he was correct (hiring adventurers to investigate, for example.)

The current Grand Monarch, Ezlan Zul-Dagvar dal-Zhal ty-Mulcibe, has recently been grumbling to all who will listen that he made a mistake in declaring Vajar the next Presumptive. Nobody knows why, but current belief is that he has some personal dislike (or even serious concern) over Felra Raj-Tinar. He has not expressed what these may be, and everyone else believes Felra to be a perfect choice. Ezlan had made no effort to rescind his declaration making Vajar the Presumptive Pillar, because he knows that with so well-respected an heir, and so close to the end of his reign, he couldn't possibly acquire the votes necessary to uphold such a decision.

Ezlan Zul-Dagvar dal-Zhal ty-Mulcibe was actually the second choice for Presumptive by his predecessor. On the advice of his Mask, the wizardress Lysia, the former Monarch chose Ezlan from his own Pillar after deliberately making a choice that would be vetoed. Lysia's current whereabouts are unknown.

Midnight's Cruor, a secret coven of three corrupted Eyrian Dark Druids (see the other thread for corruption rules) is hiding under the noses of polite Eyrian society by using the "A Thousand Faces" class ability. The three "sisters" use their alternate forms to encourage the continued practise of human sacrifice among the rural Eyrians, so that they may revel in the death and gore, and their utter corruption from the fell spirit of the land is so great that they have all become violet-crimson-skinned Vampires. The three members of Midnight's Cruor are Urdarza, a quiet, intense, and amoral dwarf, Verdania a lustful elf who craves seduction followed by a bloody betrayal (particularly fond of preying on humans, orcs, and half-orcs), and Skuldira, a greedy and murderous gnome who accepts payment as a hired assassin under a false identity. These three are always careful to hide their tracks, and have thus survived for centuries, but they ultimately seek to perform a hidden goal, one known only to an alien entity that guides them known as The Emerald Nexus.

The Kohl'tass lizardmen are led by an ancient, female lizardfolk druidess known only as Rrahask Sshasaar (translated from Draconic as Venerable Mother), whose eyes, scales, and leathery skin have all gone alabaster with extreme age. In fact, Venerable Mother has perfected the power of Timeless Body, making herself immortal by binding her soul to the life forces (or spirits, or other natural power/presence) of the lizardfolks' homeland. Rrahask Sshasaar has kept her immortality secret through some means, but all Kohl'tass know that she is 'very old', and it is taboo for them to speak of her except when addressing her directly or delivering a message for her. She rarely leaves the lizardfolk territory, but seems spry enough for such an old gal, and has been sighted on occasions in distant lands, even Eyrdeyn and Saagersberg. Tales say she is unkillable, and she is even mentioned in tales where she confronted the demon Taufenacht on occasions, though popular theory is that the lizardmen just keep placing a new Venerable Mother into the role each generation after the previous one dies of old age. However, similar to Thanatos, Rrahask Sshasaar does not often feel moved to take action outside her people's homeland, though at least she does take action once every few centuries or so.

In order that the children of married commoners are considered legitimate Pillar members, to keep from becoming inbred (as mentioned earlier), married common orcs and humans are considered honourary Pillar members of the lowest rank, but pillar members nonetheless, if only by technicality. Because of House Kiron's "secret" elven emancipatiton, this means that sometimes former Masks have become Dal-Kiron by marriage. The most dangerous outcome of this, at least in the eyes of most Eyrians is Saervyl Dal-Kiron, an elven wizard who is Dal-Kiron by birth, born to two elves in a quartet marriage. This sets a dangerous precedent indeed, for even the progressive House Malarn precludes elven wizards from its members, and the honourary Dal-Malarn does not pass on to the children of the honoured non-human. For all that Saervyl seems kind and harmless, he is widely despised for what he is, and if it weren't for the efforts of his Chalkut'Dorun (an Eyrian equivalent of Godparent, although unlike Godparents there is only one), Saint Lasair, to protect him, he would have surely died in one of several assassination attempts against his life. Vazya Krazan Dal-Zhal, an orcish scion who ordered at least one of the assassination attempts, has recently attempted to contact the secretive assassin "Stheno," who is in actuality Skuldira of the Midnight Cruor.

In the north is an old dwarven sage by the name of Orgar who lives at the site of The Twelve. He is guarding them and making sure that what they contain does not escape. He claims the other creatures in the north are afraid to approach the twelve and thus do not bother them. Orgar, however, is a liar.  Although Dragons are only seen in Eyros in fairy tales nowadays*, there is at least one still active in the world. His name is Alsixnivis, and because he only resumes his dragon form during heavy blizzards, no one born in the past 1,000 years has seen him as a dragon and lived to tell of it. Alsixnivis tends to The Twelve, and is Taufenacht's voice in the North. He normally appears as an old dwarven sage by the name of Orgar. In his normal form Alsixnivis appears to be a colossal white great wurm, but any adventuring party who believes this is in for a rude surpirse; Alsixnivis is several age categories beyond great wurm, and has many other tricks beyond that, as he is partly a product of Taufenacht's genius from when he last strode Eyros. Alsixnivis guards the Twelve at all times, and is never more than a few minutes flight from them.

In the city of Zhal-Ka lives a man by the name of Jhonen Pruuk. Jhonen is a practicianer(sp?) of magic and has been spending extensive amounts of time and money on a scale model of Eyros in its entirety, down to the actual materials used to build the model's real-world counterparts. He is funded by the pillar family ruling Zhal-ka. Jhonen does not know why the Pillar wants the model, but a perfect(or as-close-as-possible) likeness is paramount.

Want quick blurbs on every NPC in Eyros in alphabetical order? Check out the dictionary of NPCs in the Rules/Crunch of Eyros thread.

_*Organizations:*_

A secret society of psionicists, known as the Jagged Eye, seek to overthrow the government. The underground trade in narcotics, which are often purchased by dilettante nobles, is secretly funded by the Jagged Eye.

The oldest of the sects devoted to puzzling out the Prophecy of the Seventh Pillar (see below) are The Mothers of Truth, who are also the keepers of the lineage of all of the houses, and provide the midwives that must be present at the birth of any half-orc royal child. Jal-qwuin still periodically arouses from her catatonia to spout off oracular statements. All of which are meticulously recorded for later study and interpretation. The membership of the Mothers of Truth is drawn soley from the mothers of House Vajar. It doesn't matter how high ranking a mother, but none can become a midwife without having gone through childbirth themselves. Indeed, the Mothers of Truth were renamed thus, after the clan midwives heard the prophecies of the Mask, having been in existance and responsible for maintaining purity for several decades before Jal-qwuin's catatonia. 

A secret cabal of Half-Orc wizards known as the Animus, through generations of selective breeding and magical "guidance" has recently succeeded in producing two genetically superior racial offshoots. Orogs and the Sharakim. The latter can blend in effortlessly with thier progenitors undetected and the new generation is just coming to age. The Animus' are now setting into motion machinations to put the Sharakim in places of political power. Orogs are being kept more or less as "muscle" and are beginning to resent thier position. Few if any outside the Animus organization now of the existence of thier new "brothers".

In one of the few extant woodland areas of Eyros, a relatively malign, bestial reptile cult has been growing among the local elves. Worship of a half-fiend tyrannosaurus named Vildaxaranthus has caused some of the elves to devolve, becoming brutish, larger, and strong, almost dire (effectively ogres with elven racial traits). Scary stories are told to Eyrian children about the forest elves and these rumours are oft used as justification for the enslavement of the unrelated elven thralls. These Forest Elves have suffered no reduction in mental capacity from this "devolution", making them superior to elves as fighters. Who or what is responsible for the creation of this cult and how it will be used is unknown. Rumors suggest a dragon, allied with evil outsiders.

Vildaxaranthus was not actually _born_ a half-fiend. Rather, he was born thousands of years ago as a normal T-Rex. Slowly but surely, he gained sentience and a fiendish nature after scavenging meals from grounds that were tainted by the presence of a calcified, slumbering demon, very much like the one from which the Cerebrum Ruby was taken. Nobody knows this, which is why nobody has stopped to wonder _why_ there seem to be numerous demons physically slumbering beneath the earth of the region.

Unknown to the world, a sect of human sorcerers known as the Caretakers of Ur have, for ages untold, stood guard over the Vale of Ur. Within the vale, they believe, is the key to unbelievable power and it is their duty to make sure that power is never found. Caretaker legend tell that should the secret of Ur ever be unlocked a terrible age of darkness will fall upon the world.

Gharjuin is an expensive and popular drink of the Eyrian elite. It is a creamy, rich milk that comes in several delicious flavours, each notably distinct to the connoisseur. Gharjuin is expensive due to the fact that it is only available through trade with a mysterious group known as the Sarynthi who live in the upper steppes. The Sarynthi are extremely secretive and refuse to deal with anyone except for female humans, who they meet on neutral ground to trade Gharjuin for various useful Eyrian commodities. In reality, the Sarynthi are a tribe of female humans who have come to believe that masculinity is an infectuous disease that must be avoided (they refuse to deal with orcs or half-orcs because they believe that both races' females have been infected by masculinity). An untouchable caste of Sarynthi known as the Jarzhun slaughters the majority of male children and saves a few, feeding them an herbal tincture of the Phazra plant that reduces their mind to an animal state in order to breed with females who have been treated in a like process (who are called Cal'Phazra). Worthy female children resulting from such unions are immediately quarantined from males to become upstanding Sarynthi, and most of the rest become Cal'Phazra, with a few set aside to form the next generation of Jarzhun. Due to selective breeding, many Cal'Phazra (and thus all Sarynthi) have highly polarised physical traits, much like different breeds of dog, and they are treated as pampered pets by the Jarzhun, while the similarly-reduced males are harshly abused. Gharjuin is collected from the Cal'Phazra, and in fact various breeds have been selected in order to create the delicious, distinctive flavours. It is unknown what the reaction to this knowledge becoming public would be, but the Sarynthi guess that it would not be a boon to their trade relations, and so they have resolved to never allow outsiders to learn the truth, even if it means silencing them by death.

Far to the northwest is a long peninsula called Quonambo (in Eyrosian). Here live a handful of tribes of very tall and muscular savages covered in ritual scars, tattoos, and warpaint. These tribes are descendants of men and Cal'Phazra who escaped from the Sarynthi. (Only a few "breeds" escaped, and each formed its own tribe.) Because those who escaped suffered generations of abuse, indoctrination, and drugs, the tribal society they built can be considered chaotic, if not completely insane, by outsiders. Despite this, some limited trade occurs between the Eyrians of the steppes and the tribes of far Quonambo.

For their part, the Sarynthi desire the complete destruction of the Quonambans, whom they consider animals, so that the secret of the Jarzhun is never revealed. Meanwhile the Quonambans have nurtured a long-standing fear and hatred of their one-time masters, and constant warfare occurs between the two groups of people.  Despite their primite lifestyle and metalworking skills, the Quonambans produce well-made and keenly sharpened blades. They tend to shun any armour heavier than fur.  The personal names of Quonamban savages are really just descriptions (in their own tongue) of their scars and tattoos they wear.

_*Plot Points:*_

The laurel wreath, A kind of vegetable tiara, is woven from the leaves and young branches of the laurel, Laurus psionicus, this shrub or small tree common in forest communities throughout the region. It is known by Herbalists to have anti-psionic properties. Used as a Laurel Crown (favored by nobility) it protect the wearer from Mental Intrusion. Brewed just right by a skilled hand, it also becomes a toxic substance when it is ingested by anyone with Psionic abilities.

House Vajar--which has held the throne more times than any other Orc-Blooded House, though they do not do so currently--hides a terrible, shameful secret. They are not pure-blooded. They actually have a tiny bit of hobgoblin in their ancestry, though it is so far back that no trace of it is detectable. Anyone who learns this secret would hold great power over House Vajar... Until the Vajar enforcers and Masks found a means of silencing that individual for good. Even most of the Vajar themselves are ignorant of this fact; it is known only to the very highest-ranking and eldest members of the House, who are considering letting the secret die with them, rather than passing it on. 

A number of years of drought have had an effect of the food production level in the western plains. To combat this, there is a plan being formulated to dig a grand cannel from the Kohoal River to supply water for irrigation to this region. Dwarves are being rounded up to dig this cannel, although the Gnomes are pushing for their mindless undead to be used for the task as well.

Far below the main city of Eyros grows an enormous hatred in the form of a subterranean Assassin vine. Every year it grows larger, up through the ruins created by each rebuilding of Eyrdeyn.

The agents of the jagged eye have developed a psionic tattoo that allows the bearer to use an Alter Self effect at will. The agents of The Secret Blade, a sect of Soulblade assasins are commonly given these tattoos. One such, a brilliant agent named Borak Foehammer, has infiltrated Keyzha Zhals forces and is steadily working his way up in rank.

There are rumors of relic-hunters returning in weakened and ragged state, scared witless from some cave or temple far up the river Kohoal called the Mindful Halls. Apparently the Jagged Eye has found some ancient Psionic artifacts there but not without a heavy cost of man power and gold.

The Children of the Dawn have a secret agenda to free the elven Masks from their orc-blooded masters. The Children of the Dawn were founded by a stunningly beautiful half-elf woman named Saint Lasair, who is actually a succubus paladin of freedom named Temera, who was redeemed by an experience of true love for an Eyrian mortal (her Energy Drain kiss has been replaced with a Heroism effect). Some branches of the church have taken a more fanatic outlook thanks to the charismatic leadership of her son Lusarum, who preaches intolerance to the elves of Nistadeen despite his mother's disapproval. Some claim that they have seen Lusarum entering the forest of Vildaxaranthus from time to time and exiting unharmed. Is it possible that these two half-fiends have formed an unholy alliance that will corrupt the noble intentions of the Children of the Dawn?

Aeryl Dal-Kiron is a friendly, likable half-elf who has gone on a diplomatic mission of friendship to visit the high court of Nistadeen, bringing with him a beautiful necklace as a gift to Alyria, the King's Lae'Thyr (a term meaning true heart, the elven equivalent of wife). Secretly a bitter follower of the Purging Flame of Dawn, Lusarum's personal followers among the Children of Dawn, Aeryl has come to stir up problems for the elves of Nistadeen. In addition to more mundane means of sabotage Aeryl's main plot involves the necklace, which is a focus donated to Lusarum by Vildaxaranthus that will instigate the devolution into a Falgyr (elf-ogre), but it is missing the crucial component that allows the elf to retain their mind. On the night of the next full moon, Alyria will become a murderous, bestial creature. Can anyone find a way to save her before she is slain by one of her own people in self-defense? And perhaps more importantly among the everlasting political social scheming and loss of face and honour of life in Nistadeen, can they keep it a secret for the king? If so, they could earn the gratitude of King Laryst of Nistadeen, whose ever-expanding mercantile empire could soon become a majour force in the world.

Ghalfaen is being ravaged by a purple worm of colossal size. A dissolute sorcerer named Herewald claims he can control it but he demands a terrible price.

Ever since the Jagged Eye made the discovery at Mindful Halls, gargauntan insects and worms have been spotted around the Dominion of Eryos. How Herewald gained control of one of these terrible beasts is a mystery yet to be explained.

Eyros has not been a successful sea power to date--perhaps the only arena in which they do not largely dominate the region--but the Preas Thanatos are trying to change that. They have been experimenting in secret with galleys rowed by crews of skeletons and they are almost ready to begin sea trials. This would be disatrous for the halflings but only a lone spy knows...

Shortly after the founding of Empire the Mask Jal-qwuin fell into a semi-catatonic state (in which she still survives to this day) and began spouting prophetic statements. The longest enduring of these is the Prophecy of the Seventh Pillar, and a whole Monastic Order developed around it. Most believed that the prophecy was fulfilled after the War of the Crumbled Pillar when the minor house of Taljik was elevated to replace the fallen House. In truth the Prophecy remains to be fulfilled, and as with all such prophecies has engendered a number of different sects that believe only they know the true meaning of the prophecy. 

Some members of the Crucible (the elemental fire cult) are trying to negotiate with the Kohl'Tass (semi-sacred lizardfolk druids) to invoke a minor eruption of Mt. Xark while controlling the ash and lava flow to direct it along the uninhabited, sheer, north side of the mountain/volcano. Then they intend to use the combination of Crucible volcanic clerics and Kohl'Tass druids to hasten the lava's transformation into fertile volcanic soil, while also forming some of the lava into high, spiny rock walls around this newly-fertile area, creating a vast, many-terraced personal garden/farmland to support the 6 Pillars in Eyrdeyn against the building food shortages. The Crucible intends not only to maintain the purity of the noble bloodlines, but their prosperity and power as well. In the event of future food-riots amongst the lowborn in Eyrdeyn, the nobles can ration off some of their excess personal crops to the populace to make them complacent and ever-more dependent on the Pillars' control. Of course, the tremors of the minor eruption may destroy the simple homes of some lowborn citizens and slaves, but the highborn live in sturdy, many-columned homes of stone. And the minor eruption of Mt. Xark might have further consequences on other places/creatures of the mountain, particularly in the subterranean former incarnations of the city.

Agents of the Twelve often strike toward the Vale of Ur, though this was not realized until recently when a historian analyzed the data from all the incursions. Other historians dismissed his research because they said it was based too much on guess-work and fragmentary records, and because they consider the Caretakers of Ur to be harmless fools at best, dangerous lunatics at worst. The journal which had published his research, The Royal Historical Chronicle, published a retraction, and pointed out that it had only published the paper as a thought experiment to begin with.

The historian, Kalis Dal-Malorn, who had earlier been adopted into Dal-Malorn for his exceptionally thorough research, was disowned by Pillar Malorn. Although a human, he was born into the lower classes.

Taufenacht the Tempter and the Ancient Intelligence known as The Twelve are one and the same. This many-voiced psionic menace is connected to a terrible but beautiful jewel known as the Cerebrum Ruby, which was discovered by the dwarves of what is now Eyros 5000 years ago, during the reign of the elves on the surface, and the dwarves in the caverns. The following related secret is known only by the dwarf responsible for heading the effort to contain the illithids, and she will only pass this shameful fact onto one successor before passing to her grave: 4500 years ago, Taogrim, king of the dwarves, was engaged to the renowned psion Urtha, but then Taogrim met a beautiful elven princess named Aelyna and fell madly in love. The day before the wedding, jealous Urtha returned to her duty of guarding the Cerebrum Ruby, where she fell prey to its psionic suggestions, and, using its power, she consumed Aelyna's brain, relishing the exotic taste, and dumping the body into a monster den. Using fragments of Aelyna's personality, she was able to seduce the bereaved Taogrim, and the two dwarves were married the next year. But on her wedding night, as Urtha closed her eyes to kiss her new husband, she heard a strangled gurgling sound. She opened her eyes to see, to her horror, that her soft ruby lips had become a tentacled maw, involuntarily sucking the brain out of her beloved. Disgusted at what she had become, Urtha ran away with the Cerebrum Ruby to the deepest reaches of the caverns, and she and her unborn twins became the first illithids.

The Cerebrum Ruby is actually more appropriately named than anyone realizes. It is literally a portion of the brain of a great demon who has slumbered in the earth for eons, and into whose calcified body the ancient dwarves accidentally dug while mining. Taufenacht, lord of demons, uses this "demon brain" as a doorway for his power and his voice to enter Eyros and the material world. He has other such doorways, including the entity (as yet undefined) which the columns of the Twelve keep trapped beneath the frozen North. The ruby and the Twelve are not obviously the same creature, because Taufenacht's "voice" is altered by the persona of the entity/object through which he channels.
The solar Conquers Twice was on the prime to find his fallen brother who became a mighty demon. He found the looted remains of his brother and his open skull but the evil part of his brother was already gone taken by greedy dwarves. 

He departed and came back after he heard rumors of another gem, a sapphire, taken from his brother´s body. He believes that the gem is filled with the last pure part of the fallen one´s soul and could be used to revive him or at least destroy the cerebrum ruby. 

He assumed control of Saagersberg some time ago to use it as his base of operations. He isn´t sure if the amethyst crown could be the evil gem. He suspects that the term cerebrum ruby was a falsehood used deliberately by the psionic crystal to confuse possible searchers.

The Empire is currently having trouble with tribal raiders in the highlands of the Ahln-Desh region, in the eastern mountain ranges. Because of the rocky, mountainous terrain, the massive legions of the Empire are of little use, as they cannot maintain formation. Thus, hiding in the mountains are less civilized tribes, who prey upon carvans and travellers passing through their mountain homes.

Felra Raj-Tinar dal-Vajar ty-Malarn is planning an extended visit to the coastal lands of her human mother's House before the season's through, ostensibly to visit some of her more distant relatives on the human side and perhaps garner some greater support for her bid to become the next Grand Monarch of Eyros. Secretly she planned the visit because she knows her halfling lover Darrenback will be sailing by the area at the time, and seeks to meet with him again after two years apart. The current Grand Monarch, unbeknownst to others, has assigned one of his nephews to covertly follow and observe Felra's trip, but the Grand Monarch won't disclose the reason for his dislike of Felra, even to his trusted nephew.

There is a general consensus among the lizard folk druids that the bleeding into the ground is a blasphemy and a corruption of the land, so they often attempt to sneak onto bordering bloodlands, and purify them. It takes time, but with effort they are slowly able to undo some of the damage to certain areas. Unfortunately, they can only reliably do so near the borders, and the heart of Eyros remains unreachable for their goals.

Winerys and wine production are a sizeable portion of the Eyrosian economy, with the finest vintages being stockpiled by the Pillars for their private family cellars.
Recently, a vinter named Fischr produced his first bottling from grapes grown in blood-soaked fields. The wine is a bitter and acidic draught, that leaves the drinker as thirsty as before he drank it. Fischr believes the wine has no commercial value, and has consigned every bottle to his private celler in hopes that age will improve it.
Should this enough of this wine ever be drunk consistently by one person however, a condition similar to vampirism will result, as the tainted grapes produce bloodthirst in the wine drinker over time.

Recently, there has been an increase in the number of raids from the barbaric half-orc separatists, and the attacks are far more well-coordinated than usual, with the half-orcs fighting to the death to the last man, screaming "For the Crimson Robe!" in Orcish. Apparently, a charismatic civilised half-orc has risen to power, claiming to be Agathon of the Crimson Robe and also claiming that he will lead the half-orcs to establish their own Pillar that would conquer all others, the Seventh Pillar of the ancient prophecy. Even if the Eyrians discovered this, most would immediately label this nonsense and wave it off as a crafty opportunist taking advantage of the deluded hopes of a primitive people, but the few who still remember Kalis Dal-Malarn's respected "Prophecy and the Fate of Eyros" may recall the 350-year-old legend that Agathon never died, but was instead carried away to a magical island by three faerie princesses on his deathbed, waiting for the day when he would return, unite all Eyrian peoples, and conquer the world.

There is a small overgrown shrine of blazingly white stone that is slightly luminescent in the hours just after sundown and right before sunup. It is so covered in climbing vines, as well as built into the hillside as to be almost invisible until you are right infront of it. Humans and elves would have to stoop to pass through its narrow door, and would barely have room to stand or move once inside. A half-orc would have little chance to enter or be comfortable once inside. The interior walls are covered in a strange writing that glows during the rest of the night when the stone does not.  Rumor says it was a point of passing for some celestial champions the Elves called forth during the last days of the Human/Orc expansion. Further rumors state that several powerful Elves LEFT through the point several days later. Drunken witnesses report strange comings and goings from the shrine, every once in awhile.

Underneath the territory of House Taljik, unbeknownst to them, lie a vast network of large tunnels produced in secret centuries ago by their predecessors, the Crumbled Pillar, orc-blooded House Garren. These tunnels lead to many places across the Dominion and even slightly beyond the borders, and are roamed by the descendants of former-House Garren's pet project: colonies of behir, giant centipede-reptiles grown from dhazi (shocker lizard) stock, through magical experimentation by Garren's elven Masks and a secret splinter group of the Praes Thanatos. The behir's creators and trainers lost control of them when trying to bring them out to fight for Garren in the War of the Crumbled Pillar, and were slain by the beasts' shocking powers.

In the village of Rhoofeld in northern Eyros the basement door of the cobbler's hut leads to the attic of a smithy in the eastern Eyros village of Masreit. It has been there for an indeterminate amount of time, and nobody knows why.

The primarily dwarven "Secret Blade" (a sub-group of Soulknives from the Jagged Eye) and the hobgoblins of "The Order of the Clawed Fist" have recently been skirmishing with each other out in the open. Each group seems to be searching for something. However thier long-standing racial enmities and desire to prove martial superiority over the other has over-rided thier desire for secrecy. Thus risking exposure.

House Malarn keeps a well-stocked but highly disorganised library, which is open only to House members and a select few who are specifically granted limited access. In addition to a full set of Eyrian prophecies and chronicles of the deeds of the Grand Monarchs, from Vajgarrzhal the Conqueror to Ezlan Zul-Dagvar Dal-Zhal Ty-Mulcibe, the library holds a variety of scholarly works that simply can't be found anywhere else, although many of the books are patently incorrect or cover strange topics. The most prised possessions of the library are a set of papyrus scrolls known as the Raely'Sarvos Scrolls that date back to the ancient elves who once inhabited Eyros. The Elder Librarian is Kyara Dal-Malarn. Those who hear the title expect a straitlaced bespectacled old lady with a tight bun, but Kyara is an eager, charming, and spunky twenty-something young woman who usually goes about her daily tasks with gusto (excluding her current assignment to eliminate the writings of Kalis Ny'Dal-Malarn, a scholar whom she idolises as an historical genius) and shows great interest in helping anyone who comes to visit the library with her instinctive knowledge of the seemingly random location of books, having worked at the library for ten years and indeed never leaving the ivory tower of the library complex. Indeed, when a young Kalis Hirall visited the library as a scribe, entering with a Dal-Malarn scholar to make some copies of the Raely'Sarvos Scrolls, he caught a glimpse of Kyara at work between the bookcases, and was immediately entranced. A shy lad, Kalis finished his task and left the library, immediately asking his scholar employer if he could return to the library at any time in the future. The House Malarn scion told him that only House Malarn members could enter the library at their leisure, except for great scholars on special business. From that point onward, Kalis dedicated himself to scholarly pursuit, until he was accepted to House Malarn, at which point he made it his business to spend as much time as possible researching to his heart's desire at the Grand Library of House Malarn, making a surprisingly large number of requests for help from the Elder Librarian for such a renowned scholar. But before he could work up the courage to say anything, he was expelled from House Malarn and all library access. Now he will stop at nothing to restore his reputation, even willing to spend the last of his personal fortune to hire adventurers to prove that his theories were accurate.

The circus is in town! As a gentler fare for entertainment, compared to the gladitorial contests, a circus travels around the nation, bringing excitement, and exotic delights to the people. Usually, it goes to the cities, but it passes through areas of villages, often being the highlight of the year for the vilagers, who come from all areas.  It has jesters, joke tellers, and slight of hand artists. There are shows, featuring tumblers, acrobats, and feats of amazing skill. Exotic foods are prepared and offered to the visitors, as well as exotic animals from the far reaches.  It is a celebration for all classes, and all groups. The high ranking rulers often make an appearance, to be with their subjects, and to strengthen the bond between ruler and rulee. Even the Emperor is expected to make an appearance soon.  House Kiron seems particularily interested, with members of that Pillar attending multiple shows, and treading on their political clout to spend time with the performers privately. Several performers have even been invited back to the Kiron Palace, for private showings, staying there until late into the night.

The circus has been infiltrated by members of the Lusarums militant Children of the Dawn sect who use it as a convinient means of carrying messages across the empire and agitating amongst the Elf and half-elf population. Each member wears a ring set with an emerald shard.

Verdania (of the Midnights Cruor) has recently joined the Circus as a high wire performer. She has been a guest of Kemry Janar Dal-Kiron a young scion of the House and has slowly been corrupting him. Murders have been occuring in villages the day after the Circus has left, and questions are being asked.


----------



## Rystil Arden

And just a fun fact: If we added nothing and just recopied the update into a text file, we'd have almost 30 pages right there.  I'm not sure when the length of a PDF becomes "really big," so I thought I'd just put this number out there.


----------



## Khorod

*Contribution*

The original Orcish tribes of the ancient invasions were amongst the servants of the Twelve.  The original Human tribes of the ancient invasions worshipped Ur.  Their shamans directed them in defense of the Holy Vale of Ur.  Thousands of years ago, the humans and orcs fought every Orcish Generation.  Eventually, both sides were worn down, and the human shamans (whose true allegiance was more to protecting the Vale than their people) cast out their people, banishing them from the region.

Several years before this, a Gnome broke free from the Elven necromancers to the south.  He was losing his mind from the dark secrets to which he'd been exposed.  Calling out for aid, for anything for his people, he killed himself.  The blood that poured from his veins burnt like acid into the stone.  Several years later, the one who would be Thanatos came across the corpse, and the blood-carved stone.  Thanatos read it silently, but another of his apprentices read it aloud.  And so the great summoning spell was unleashed.  This broke the domination of the 12 Pillars over the Orcs, and gave some direction to the aimless human tribes.  Under the parallel call of the magic, the humans and orcs, once enemies, raided into the Elven lands together.

Thanatos spoke with the spirit of the dead gnome, learning its name as Aekalda.  He used his power to rip the etched stone out of the ground and rolled it up.  He then hid the Scroll of Aekalda, fearing what would happen if a non-Gnome came to possess it.  Thanatos believes a powerful spellcaster, using this scroll, could undo its spell.  As a result, all those of Eyrian Orcish Blood would suddenly be under the mental influence of the Twelve, and not predisposed to supporting the gnomes.  A successful recasting of the spell after this would break this influence again, and subconsciously rededicate all those of the ancient tribal bloodlines to the safety of the realm- and to save the gnomes from what threatens them.

Recovering this Scroll from its hiding place, and recasting the spell, is an option of last resort for Thanatos.  However, he does not properly understand this magic, for it is Divine in nature.


----------



## Arkhandus

The human-blooded House Mulcibe, infamous for their peculiar red hair, is based in Tounuma the city of high spires, spread across several hilltops, between the Zedak River in the east and the Kelnar Mountains to the west.


----------



## GreyShadow

It is the Amythst Crown that allows the current ruler to know that Tellas is who she is no matter what form she takes.


----------



## Phineas Crow

This turned out longer than I planned, but I haven’t had a chance to contribute for a couple days and I just couldn’t stop typing.


A large percentage of Mhur’s residents are lowborn dwarves who toil within the smelters and smithies that make up the City of Iron‘s core districts. Deeply suspicious of large congregations of dwarves, legionnaires of the Eryosian government have been making frequent patrols within the city seeking any signs of rebellion. Dwarves accused of conspiring against the Grand Monarch are dragged off in chains, never to be seen again.

The Iron League, which controls the City of Iron, sees the ever-increasing military presence as an unreasonable and unjust act which is becoming detrimental to the city as more and more dwarves are arrested with little or no explanation. Riled members of the Iron League have begun to make thinly-veiled accusations that the Sovereign government is attempting to usurp control of Mhur, using dwarven dissidence as an excuse to cripple Mhur’s production and flood its streets with armed soldiers. 

If things continue to escalate, open war could erupt and possibly a full civil war should any of the Houses dare to side with the Iron League against the current Grand Monarch. While not common, there have been times when the Houses of Eyros have openly fought each other, leading to Grand Monarchs coming to power through force and not legitimate process. A revolt by the Iron League could be a golden opportunity for a sufficiently powerful Pillar or an alliance of Houses to tip the scales and gain control of Eyros.


----------



## Jakar

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> This turned out longer than I planned, but I haven’t had a chance to contribute for a couple days and I just couldn’t stop typing.
> 
> 
> A large percentage of Mhur’s residents are lowborn dwarves who toil within the smelters and smithies that make up the City of Iron‘s core districts. Deeply suspicious of large congregations of dwarves, legionnaires of the Eryosian government have been making frequent patrols within the city seeking any signs of rebellion. Dwarves accused of conspiring against the Grand Monarch are dragged off in chains, never to be seen again.
> 
> The Iron League, which controls the City of Iron, sees the ever-increasing military presence as an unreasonable and unjust act which is becoming detrimental to the city as more and more dwarves are arrested with little or no explanation. Riled members of the Iron League have begun to make thinly-veiled accusations that the Sovereign government is attempting to usurp control of Mhur, using dwarven dissidence as an excuse to cripple Mhur’s production and flood its streets with armed soldiers.
> 
> If things continue to escalate, open war could erupt and possibly a full civil war should any of the Houses dare to side with the Iron League against the current Grand Monarch. While not common, there have been times when the Houses of Eyros have openly fought each other, leading to Grand Monarchs coming to power through force and not legitimate process. A revolt by the Iron League could be a golden opportunity for a sufficiently powerful Pillar or an alliance of Houses to tip the scales and gain control of Eyros.




To follow on from this post.

The House of Malarn has recently been subvertly giving aid to the Iron League in the hope that they may use the great port of Malarn-ka more as a shipping port, thus filling the already over-flowing Malarn treasury a little more.  

This news is even more disturbing as a lot of the officers in the Legions (as per post 98) that are currently heading to Mhur come from House Malarn.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jakar said:
			
		

> To follow on from this post.
> 
> The House of Malarn has recently been subvertly giving aid to the Iron League in the hope that they may use the great port of Malarn-ka more as a shipping port, thus filling the already over-flowing Malarn treasury a little more.
> 
> This news is even more disturbing as a lot of the officers in the Legions (as per post 98) that are currently heading to Mhur come from House Malarn.



 A quick note: Can we stop using Eyrosian as an adjective (Eyrian is the adjective, Eyrosian is the language)?  Thanks!  It will help out immensely for doing the updates (since I do my best to edit out some of the errors before making the updates).  OK, sorry for the semi-rant.

Contribution:  The mysterious human woman who is thought to have stolen the royal trappings in 1985 EY was actually an agent of the Indraccans, who hoped to take the trappings for her own kingdom's use.  Although she was not successful, she came close to her goal, causing the Mask Tellas to realise that the royal trappings were not safe in their current position.  In order to preserve them to fulfill one of Jal-qwuin's prophecies, Tellas stole the trappings herself.  This had the side benefit of protecting her identity from anyone who might examine the Sword too carefully.  When she heard that the guards on duty were to be executed, she collected them and replaced them with semi-real shadowy images, using enchantment magic to create new identities for the true guards and reinsert them in Eyrian society while the images were executed.


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

For my part, I welcome Mouse's stepping up to the plate to manage production of a finished PDF. I will offer my time in producing maps, writing, or possibly both. I have a degree in Technical Writing and currently work in marketing/design, so I do have some real skills. My main weak point is a lack of technical knowledge with the 3/3.5 rules set, though I think I could find my way around the SRD well enough for most things.

Now, on to my contribution:

Only is hushed whispers is the rumor spread that beneath Wraith’s Steeple, the highest of the Kelnar Mountains, lies the labyrinthine halls of Alkshalnjar, forgotten city-state of the dwarves. The Jagged Eye—among other groups—has spent much effort in locating entrances to this fabled land, though whether they have had success is not known. 

(Every fantasy world needs a forgotten lost city of the dwarves. ;-)

ironregime


----------



## Phineas Crow

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A quick note: Can we stop using Eyrosian as an adjective (Eyrian is the adjective, Eyrosian is the language)?  Thanks!  It will help out immensely for doing the updates (since I do my best to edit out some of the errors before making the updates).  OK, sorry for the semi-rant.





Actually Eyrian is the people, Eyrosian is the adjective, like the example in a previous post it is like Arab and Arabic. Anything relating to or characteristic of Eyros or the Eyrians is Eyrosian: Eyrosian calendar, Eyrosian language, Eyrosian culture, etc.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> Actually Eyrian is the people, Eyrosian is the adjective, like the example in a previous post it is like Arab and Arabic. Anything relating to or characteristic of Eyros or the Eyrians is Eyrosian: Eyrosian calendar, Eyrosian language, Eyrosian culture, etc.



 I Googled "Arabic Government" and got 700 hits, and then I Googled "Arab Government" and got 20,000 hits.  Frankly, I was surprised to even see 700 hits for Arabic Government.  Just thought I'd let you know.  I am glad to see that this was a matter of interpretation though, since not just you but a lot of people have just been using Eyrosian exclusively.  We also have the precedent from our own posts of "Eyrian parents" "Eyrian astrology" "Eyrian cities" "Eyrian nobility" "Eyrian society" and "Eyrian commodities."


----------



## Phineas Crow

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I Googled "Arabic Government" and got 700 hits, and then I Googled "Arab Government" and got 20,000 hits.  Frankly, I was surprised to even see 700 hits for Arabic Government.





That is probably because there hasn't been an actual nation of Arabia for more than a thousand years... and Arabia has its own adjective, arabian (arabian nights, arabian sea).

The only other example I can think where the people and adjective is different is Muslim (believer of Islam) with Islamic (relating to Islam).

"Muslim Government" 22,400 hits, "Islamic Government" 89,100.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> That is probably because there hasn't been an actual nation of Arabia for more than a thousand years... and Arabia has its own adjective, arabian (arabian nights, arabian sea).
> 
> The only other example I can think where the people and adjective is different is Muslim (believer of Islam) with Islamic (relating to Islam).
> 
> "Muslim Government" 22,400 hits, "Islamic Government" 89,100.



 "Arab government" wasn't referring to Arabia, but rather government of the Arab people.  Your Muslim/Islam example is for a religion rather than a state, but nonetheless it makes a good point and shows precedent that sometimes it can go either way in the real world.  For Eyros, the way it has gone in most posts is Eyrian except for the language.


----------



## Khorod

ironregime said:
			
		

> Only is hushed whispers is the rumor spread that beneath Wraith’s Steeple, the highest of the Kelnar Mountains, lies the labyrinthine halls of Alkshalnjar, forgotten city-state of the dwarves. The Jagged Eye—among other groups—has spent much effort in locating entrances to this fabled land, though whether they have had success is not known.
> 
> (Every fantasy world needs a forgotten lost city of the dwarves. ;-)
> ironregime




The Masks are fully mature and free of all oaths in reverie.  Many younger Elves have been raised as servants of Eyros, and remain mostly loyal even in reverie.  

The Imperial Mask Kaillo was snarling in reverie for several weeks before he tripped down the stairs and seemingly died.  His body has been moved to a crypt, and is to be prepared for its final resting.  In actuality, his unconscious mind has managed to hold him back from death, and project itself as an ethereal spirit fully able to use its magic.  The spirit of Kaillo is divided in his labors to prevent his body from being destroyed and working to free the minds of his fellows.


----------



## Abisashi

*Contribution*



			
				Khorod said:
			
		

> The Masks are fully mature and free of all oaths in reverie.  Many younger Elves have been raised as servants of Eyros, and remain mostly loyal even in reverie.
> 
> The Imperial Mask Kaillo was snarling in reverie for several weeks before he tripped down the stairs and seemingly died.  His body has been moved to a crypt, and is to be prepared for its final resting.  In actuality, his unconscious mind has managed to hold him back from death, and project itself as an ethereal spirit fully able to use its magic.  The spirit of Kaillo is divided in his labors to prevent his body from being destroyed and working to free the minds of his fellows.





Although very rare, Dragons on Eyros have a large advantage over dragons on other worlds - they are immortal (as in, they don't die of natural causes, not that they cannot be killed). After becoming great wurms they tend to become more contemplative and scheming, and begin measuring their age in millenia instead of pairs of centuries. Their endless life-spans lead dragons to hatch grand schemes that take thousands of years to come to fruition.


*I hadn't realized dragons were mortal in standard D&D   This fits with our two dragons, Alsixnivis, and the one who may have set up Vildaxaranthus.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Abisashi said:
			
		

> Although very rare, Dragons on Eyros have a large advantage over dragons on other worlds - they are immortal (as in, they don't die of natural causes, not that they cannot be killed). After becoming great wurms they tend to become more contemplative and scheming, and begin measuring their age in millenia instead of pairs of centuries. Their endless life-spans lead dragons to hatch grand schemes that take thousands of years to come to fruition.
> 
> 
> *I hadn't realized dragons were mortal in standard D&D   This fits with our two dragons, Alsixnivis, and the one who may have set up Vildaxaranthus.



 Yeah, typical D&D dragons are mortal (one thing that really reminded me of this was back when Ed Greenwood did a Wyrms of the North article in Dragon that gave personalities to different dragons, and the great wyrms were all shown as either possessing some unnatural means of keeping themselves fit or else slowly atrophying unto death).  Fortunately, the Draconomicon Dragon Ascendant prestige class fits Eyrian dragons dead-on (Its immortal, it gets an Aura, etc), so we do have a precedent for immortal dragons as well.


----------



## Acid_crash

To the west of Eyros, somewhere in the ocean/sea, is a large island surrounded by a permanent wall/dome of fog.  Nobody who enters has ever come out, so who, or what, lives here is a complete mystery.  Some speculate that it is a prison for a powerful essence/demon, while others thing it is a long lost realm that can only be entered only on a certain day or time, or with a very specific artifact.  Maybe it is part of a long lost prophecy, or just a freak accident of nature.


----------



## domino

Each Pillar maintains several ancient artifacts, usually personal belongings of ancient family members of note.  During the ages, they have developed some small amount of power (worship bestows power, after all) on their own, but their primary importance is simply to establish lineage for the family.


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> Each Pillar maintains several ancient artifacts, usually personal belongings of ancient family members of note.  During the ages, they have developed some small amount of power (worship bestows power, after all) on their own, but their primary importance is simply to establish lineage for the family.



 Contribution:

Kaillo has found that in his spirit form he can innately sense other incorporeal sentiences such as himself.  This has caused him to become aware of three entities: First, he has discovered the presence of the sleeping Ramu within Alivia's emerald necklace.  Kaillo sees Ramu as a tiny, wispy male orc child curled up inside of the emerald in a fetal position.  Second, he has noticed the sad, quiet ghost of Jesyra Rhaldas Dal-Malarn, a former Uncrowned Grand Monarch (she lived in the time before Agathon when the pureblooded Pillars switched off ruling, and thus by necessity the Human rulers would require an orc High Seneschal to wear the crown for them), who died from poison in a tragic incident involving betrayed love.  Jesyra's ghost appears as a translucent, hauntingly beautiful young woman with downcast eyes, whose hair is constantly stirred by an ethereal zephyr, even indoors where there is no wind.  Finally, Kaillo has come into contact with Death's Caress, a powerful Dread Wraith who has several unique abilities, including the power to shift her vague, wispy shape into a human semblance and, more dangerously, the Rejuvenation ability more common to ghosts.  She was sealed away within the crypts by the Patriae Sicarii in 1875 EY when they discovered that she could not be permanently defeated by normal means.  The Mask's sentience has been searching for a means to allow the wraith to break free, on the condition that she not kill any of his people, figuring that the ensuing army of spawn would at least be a nasty distraction for the Praes Thanatos, leaving him free to work towards his own ends.  Of course, if freed, Death's Caress has no intention of honouring her agreement with the elven spirit.


----------



## Doug McCrae

The nation of Iryppia exists only as a psychic construct. A sort of fantasy virtual reality. Iryppian citizens may hold dual nationality, dividing their time between Iryppia and the real world, or they may exist wholly within the psychic enclave.


----------



## Khorod

Doug McCrae said:
			
		

> The nation of Iryppia exists only as a psychic construct. A sort of fantasy virtual reality. Iryppian citizens may hold dual nationality, dividing their time between Iryppia and the real world, or they may exist wholly within the psychic enclave.




The ancient spell that extended the lives of the Elves was directly tied to the ritually established borders of their nation.  Those ancient borders currently include 95% of the current nation of Eyros, and more besides.  If a Mask leaves the confines of this range, they will slowly break free from the effects of the magic- aging and maturing normally.

Certain areas along the borders are known to degrade the bonds of the Guardian Masks, and so the Masks do not stand at the actual borders.  This creates several zones most prone to foreign invasion.

Since this property of the Masking effect is not publicly known nor realized by the Pillars, any new expansion of the borders would slowly and surprisingly free the Guardian Masks.

EDIT: This secret can now be spread.  I suggest few know of it, but that is for someone else to decide.


----------



## Abisashi

*Fitting it in with the implied facts*



			
				Khorod said:
			
		

> The ancient spell that extended the lives of the Elves was directly tied to the ritually established borders of their nation.  Those ancient borders currently include 95% of the current nation of Eyros, and more besides.  If a Mask leaves the confines of this range, they will slowly break free from the effects of the magic- aging and maturing normally.
> 
> Certain areas along the borders are known to degrade the bonds of the Guardian Masks, and so the Masks do not stand at the actual borders.  This creates several zones most prone to foreign invasion.
> 
> Since this property of the Masking effect is not realized, any new expansion of the borders would slowly free the Guardian Masks.





This seems in conflict Thanatos's deep knowledge of the oaths, though he's quite possibly the only one who knows. Perhaps he has directed the emperor to not expand the borders any further? I don't think he wants the masks released.


----------



## Khorod

Well, since deep knowledge is not complete knowledge, it does not necessarily contradict.

However, let it be known that it is not contradicting me if someone decides to make a contribution to the effect that someone does know- I think there's potential there.  I'll edit my post accordingly.


----------



## Abisashi

*Contribution - the sealing.*



			
				Khorod said:
			
		

> The ancient spell that extended the lives of the Elves was directly tied to the ritually established borders of their nation.  Those ancient borders currently include 95% of the current nation of Eyros, and more besides.  If a Mask leaves the confines of this range, they will slowly break free from the effects of the magic- aging and maturing normally.
> 
> Certain areas along the borders are known to degrade the bonds of the Guardian Masks, and so the Masks do not stand at the actual borders.  This creates several zones most prone to foreign invasion.
> 
> Since this property of the Masking effect is not realized, any new expansion of the borders would slowly free the Guardian Masks.





Approximately 7,500 years ago Taufenacht was defeated by a group of heroes, including Rrahask Sshasaar, and his armies were defeated by a coalition led by the elves who afterward came to control what would one day be the empire of Eyros. Alsixnivis was born shortly before his fall, and it is rumored that others were as well. The heroes slew one wyrmling, but said there were the remains of several eggs by the time they got there. It is possible that these other dragons are also loyal to Taufenacht, but this is unkown. This is a rather ancient tidbit, though it's not really a secret.


----------



## Abisashi

Khorod said:
			
		

> Well, since deep knowledge is not complete knowledge, it does not necessarily contradict.
> 
> However, let it be known that it is not contradicting me if someone decides to make a contribution to the effect that someone does know- I think there's potential there.  I'll edit my post accordingly.





A good policy in general, I think.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Abisashi said:
			
		

> This seems in conflict Thanatos's deep knowledge of the oaths, though he's quite possibly the only one who knows. Perhaps he has directed the emperor to not expand the borders any further? I don't think he wants the masks released.



 We've had a few, "Oops, and Thanatos knows," moments in the past, so it will probably work out.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Khorod said:
			
		

> The ancient spell that extended the lives of the Elves was directly tied to the ritually established borders of their nation.  Those ancient borders currently include 95% of the current nation of Eyros, and more besides.  If a Mask leaves the confines of this range, they will slowly break free from the effects of the magic- aging and maturing normally.
> 
> Certain areas along the borders are known to degrade the bonds of the Guardian Masks, and so the Masks do not stand at the actual borders.  This creates several zones most prone to foreign invasion.
> 
> Since this property of the Masking effect is not publicly known nor realized by the Pillars, any new expansion of the borders would slowly and surprisingly free the Guardian Masks.
> 
> EDIT: This secret can now be spread.  I suggest few know of it, but that is for someone else to decide.




Few prisons exist in Eyros, and those that do are intended mostly to hold people pre-trial, to hold POWs, or to hold only the most violent of convicted criminals. Most crimes in Eyros are instead punished by conscription into the armies or indentured servitude (either to the government or the victims of the crime, based on circumstances). The length of service is related to the damage caused in the crime, but always involves the convict working enough hours to pay back any losses or damages 10 times over (at the bare minimum). Anyone considered too violent to be used as an indentured servant or soldier is most likely scheduled for execution.


----------



## domino

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Few prisons exist in Eyros, and those that do are intended mostly to hold people pre-trial, to hold POWs, or to hold only the most violent of convicted criminals. Most crimes in Eyros are instead punished by conscription into the armies or indentured servitude (either to the government or the victims of the crime, based on circumstances). The length of service is related to the damage caused in the crime, but always involves the convict working enough hours to pay back any losses or damages 10 times over (at the bare minimum). Anyone considered too violent to be used as an indentured servant or soldier is most likely scheduled for execution.



One way or another, we need to find some way to reason this post with the scheduled execution for the guards who let the crown jewels get stolen on them.  Maybe because they already WERE a soldier, and thus proven incompetent, they couldn't be conscripted again, so it's to the killing with them?


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> One way or another, we need to find some way to reason this post with the scheduled execution for the guards who let the crown jewels get stolen on them.  Maybe because they already WERE a soldier, and thus proven incompetent, they couldn't be conscripted again, so it's to the killing with them?



 Seems clear to me:  Prisons, no.  Executions, yes.  We already know that they would execute Alivia if they thought she was free-willed (and thus traitorous), so why not execute guards who seemed to be traitorous (i.e. the story of the glowing girl seems farfetched, so maybe they thought the guards were traitors) or at least incompetent.  Alternatively, since the guards could never work off ten times the value of the royal trappings, perhaps they were executed for that reason.


----------



## Arkhandus

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Few prisons exist in Eyros, and those that do are intended mostly to hold people pre-trial, to hold POWs, or to hold only the most violent of convicted criminals. Most crimes in Eyros are instead punished by conscription into the armies or indentured servitude (either to the government or the victims of the crime, based on circumstances). The length of service is related to the damage caused in the crime, but always involves the convict working enough hours to pay back any losses or damages 10 times over (at the bare minimum). Anyone considered too violent to be used as an indentured servant or soldier is most likely scheduled for execution.




Recently, a firre (elf-like eladrin with fiery hair) prophet has appeared in the northeastern lands, passing through Saagersberg and Indracca, singing prophetic verses in the Celestial tongue to anyone he meets, but most cannot understand the holy language.  Rumor says that Conquers Twice did not let the firre linger long in Saagersberg, for he was agitated by some of the prophet's cryptic verses and their bodings.


----------



## Khorod

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Few prisons exist in Eyros, and those that do are intended mostly to hold people pre-trial, to hold POWs, or to hold only the most violent of convicted criminals. Most crimes in Eyros are instead punished by conscription into the armies or indentured servitude (either to the government or the victims of the crime, based on circumstances). The length of service is related to the damage caused in the crime, but always involves the convict working enough hours to pay back any losses or damages 10 times over (at the bare minimum). Anyone considered too violent to be used as an indentured servant or soldier is most likely scheduled for execution.




Maybe soldiers who fail are given to the Praetorii Thanatos to serve in the undead army...

EDIT: Ooops, miscounted the number of contributions.  Will repost later.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khorod said:
			
		

> Maybe soldiers who fail are given to the Praetorii Thanatos to serve in the undead army...
> 
> EDIT: Ooops, miscounted the number of contributions.  Will repost later.



 Interesting idea, just a heads up:  Its the "Praes Thanatos" (as the inventor of the term, it comes from "Praes" meaning "at hand" in Latin, so "Praes Thanatos" means roughly "death at hand")

Now on to my contribution (let's see of Arkhandus was expecting something like this, as his last post seems to connect to what I was thinking since I created House Mulcibe):

As usual, rumours hold a grain of truth.  The true reason that Conquers Twice has exiled the firre prophet, named Kampaetnos, from Saagersberg is the past history between the two.  Long ago, when Conquers Twice first journeyed to this mortal realm (around 50 BE), he brought along celestial allies, including Kampaetnos, to aid him in his quest.  He quite sternly warned his allies not to interfere in the affairs of mortals, and left them to each go on their way, splitting up to search for the solar's missing brother.  Kampaetnos journeyed to the lands of the barbaric humans, where he became infatuated with a passionate sculptor named Mulcibia, a kind, pure woman who refused to marry with any of the brutish males of her people, instead secluding herself and dedicating herself to her art.  Contrary to Conquers Twice's wishes, Kampaetnos was so entranced that he halted his search and came to Mulcibia in the form of a beautiful human youth, living with her for years and supporting her artistic endeavours while advancing her to a position of power and influence among her people (and having many, many children).  One day, Conquers Twice came to check up on Kampaetnos and, furious at what he discovered, removed the firre's disguise, revealing him to his beloved in his true form.  As Kampaetnos apologised to Mulcibia for his deception and said his final farewell, Conquers Twice banished him back to the celestial realms, viewing the eladrin as a potential security risk if allowed to remain.  The human Pillar Mulcibe traces their ancestry all the way back to their namesake, Mulcibia.  Now, milennia later, Kampaetnos has finally managed to find a new patron who will allow him to voyage back to the realm of his beloved Mulcibia, and he seeks to aid the mortals with his supernatural knowledge, regardless of the desires of his former patron.  Unfortunately, very few can understand the ancient language of Kampaetnos's prophecies, but he hopes to find someone who can comprehend them...and recognise their dire import.


----------



## Sarellion

So we have an aggressive empire that hasn´t expanded since its founding? 

Whats Iryppia?

Contribution:

There is another dragon sleeping dep in the bowels of Mt.Xark. Xarkavan is sleeping there for uncounted millenia in the middle of a lavafilled cave. The worship of fire has given him power but as for now has not awakened him. The crucible decided to keep  the efreet after they discovered that there was something in the mountain. With the help of the efreet they found out what it is but are now unsure what to do with this piece of information. At the present they try to find more clues about the ancient dragons.

I know that people are concerned about powerful NPCs, but I think Xarkavan should be more of a plot device, a mystery to be studied, a link to the distant past.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> So we have an aggressive empire that hasn´t expanded since its founding?
> 
> Whats Iryppia?
> 
> Contribution:
> 
> There is another dragon sleeping dep in the bowels of Mt.Xark. Xarkavan is sleeping there for uncounted millenia in the middle of a lavafilled cave. The worship of fire has given him power but as for now has not awakened him. The crucible decided to keep  the efreet after they discovered that there was something in the mountain. With the help of the efreet they found out what it is but are now unsure what to do with this piece of information. At the present they try to find more clues about the ancient dragons.
> 
> I know that people are concerned about powerful NPCs, but I think Xarkavan should be more of a plot device, a mystery to be studied, a link to the distant past.



 The post said that the magic extends well beyond Eyros's borders in some directions, but not others.  So it can expand in those directions, I suppose


----------



## Khorod

Exactly, "95% and more besides".  It is open to someone else how large the ritually claimed borders of that almost prehistoric Elven kingdom were.  Other nations within the borders are within easy warfare range, and if the Grand Monarch ever realizes the connection to the old Elven borders, he will have a very strong territorial claim as the inheritor of the Elven realm.



			
				Sarellion said:
			
		

> There is another dragon sleeping dep in the bowels of Mt.Xark. Xarkavan is sleeping there for uncounted millenia in the middle of a lavafilled cave. The worship of fire has given him power but as for now has not awakened him. The crucible decided to keep  the efreet after they discovered that there was something in the mountain. With the help of the efreet they found out what it is but are now unsure what to do with this piece of information. At the present they try to find more clues about the ancient dragons.



Almost 1000 years ago a period of civil strife tore up Eyros.  At that time, the Gnomes were distrusted as evil little necromancers possibly up to no good, and an Orcish clan/house chief was assigned to oversee them in 5 year periods.  Fraxxer Bloodtooth held that position at that time.

Bloodtooth and Thanatos hated each other, but when the Gnomes provided key aid to the status quo rulers, they achieved a greater preeminance. They were awared with certain responsibilities in which they would have a free hand.  Quite rapidly, Fraxxer was mysteriously killed.  Several years later, a dark threat to Eyros came to light, and the gnomes took to the field, directing a small army of undead into the breech. Bloodtooth was raised as a Deathknight to be the Archon of the Dead- general of the undead armies of Eyros.  His loyalty was bound to Thanatos with many spells.

500 years later, the Praes Thanatos managed to get a law passed that would 'volunteer' treasonous soldiers to serve under Bloodtooth after death.  At that same time, Bloodtooth announced to the Praes Thanatos that on the thousandth anniversary of his death he would be freed of their control, and on that day he would eat their hearts.

As an aside, Bloodtooth got his name because he supposedly ate one of his enemies, and it stained one of his teeth.  Actually, he ate a sacred lizard when 13, staining his tooth, perhaps that sealed his fate.  In mockery of his cover story, Thanatos contrived for Bloodtooth's fangs to drip blood in battle or anger.  Thanatos' sense of humor has dried up significantly since then.

Since Fraxxer is essentially bound to the service of the Praes Thanatos, he is more like a living weapon than a super-powered NPC.  Whether his words 500 years ago will come true or not is something else.


----------



## domino

For my real contribution.

For those few wizards and magic users capable of transferring between planes, to the Etherial plane, they find that it is much like the material plane. However, there are many massive pillars. These are of smooth, cool, black material, like polished stone, with a slight but noticable taper. Calculations agree on their height, putting them at approximately three miles high, assuming they continue tapering to a point.

They seem to have no rhyme or reason to their placement, and do not corrospond to any places of importance that most people have been able to determine. There is one near the center of the capital city, however.


----------



## Acid_crash

Deep beneath the earth, unknown to the surface dwellers lies another civilization.  This civilization was discovered by a small cell of Jagged Eye members, exploring the deep ruins of the capital city benath the surface.  In their exploration they found an area guarded by a locked gate, which could only be opened with the right key.  They eventually found the key, and opened the door.  Beyond the door was a staircase going deeper into the earth.

They descended further, then found themselves entering the largest cavern they had ever seen.  In it was a large city, with a large glowing pillar of violet in the center illuminating the city.  The city was miles wide, and it was inhabited.  The dwarves never discovered the name of this city, for soon after they discovered it, they were ambushed by the residents and executed.  

The inhabitants, who never knew of the surface world nor of the many races that dwell on it, made their ascent.  This occurred less than ten years ago.  

These people, who call themselves the Seres, are divided into three clans, each clan worshipping a single god, one of a snake, one of a scorpion, and one of a spider.  The three clans have been warring for eons with each other, each trying to become the single chosen race of the underworld.  Until the Jagged Eye unlocked their gate, the Seres never knew of the surface.  

Now they have a new target.  To discover this new world, they have started sending up groups to ascertain who, and what, lives on it.  

NOTE:  I'm not really good coming up with names, so if any of you want to give anything I profide a name that fits with the setting, please do.  If Seres doesn't seem right, then by all means change it.


----------



## Khorod

Huh, getting crowded down there.  I better set aside by cavern beneathe the city.  Too many of those and the whole place would collapse!


----------



## domino

Yeah.  We've got the Jagged eye, other dwarves in general (who haven't been killed off), the mind flayers, and now these critters.


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> Yeah.  We've got the Jagged eye, other dwarves in general (who haven't been killed off), the mind flayers, and now these critters.



 Ooo, don't forget the forgotten dwarven city, other underground ruins the Jagged Eye was searching early in the thread, dromites, Crucible hideout, elder dragon, efreet, ancient elven magical research facility, did I miss anything?  The entire foundation of Eyros will soon collapse!


----------



## domino

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ooo, don't forget the forgotten dwarven city, other underground ruins the Jagged Eye was searching early in the thread, dromites, Crucible hideout, elder dragon, efreet, ancient elven magical research facility, did I miss anything?



All the older versions of the cities that the new cities have been built on top of.


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> All the older versions of the cities that the new cities have been built on top of.



 True, I forgot about that.


----------



## Arkhandus

And you forgot about the Crumbled Pillar's vast tunnels under Eyros, inhabited by rogue behirs! :^D

Contribution:

Eyrdeyn is a city of terraces built on the southern face of Mt. Xark, and those living on the higher terraces are people of greater prestige, power, and wealth, so each terrace is more beautiful and rich than the one below it, and the terrace an Eyrian lives on dictates their general social standing, and mere peasants are not allowed on the upper terraces at all.  Similarly, buildings are more grand if they have many levels, and the upper levels are always the most posh, with the most important members of a household living upstairs as the kitchens and servant-chambers and washrooms fill the downstairs portions.


----------



## Jakar

You forgot the Assassin vine from hades as well.


----------



## Arkhandus

So it's settled then.  All of Eyros is just one big house of cards waiting for the next earthquake to send it all crumbling down into the subterranean depths and crashing through into the very pits of hell itself.

{:^/

Maybe there's an unnoticed, thick vein of adamantine ore running underneath Eyros, holding it all up despite the odds?


----------



## Mouseferatu

Okay, guys, let's do this. First off, let's not add any _more_ underground caverns/caves/etc.

Regarding the ones already here, we'll leave 'em alone for now. Once we start compiling everything, either for the next update or for the final PDF, we'll figure out if they can all co-exist, or if some need to be removed.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden, could you e-mail me? My e-mail is available through my user info, to the left. I need to ask you something off-list, and your own e-mail doesn't seem to be available. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sarellion

Shouldn´t be such a problem if it doesn´t exist all in the same place. We need some Dungeons if we don´t have dragons.  

But the capital city is really crowded in the lower levels, especially if we consider the fact that it is near a sleeping volcano. 

Contribution:

One of the most important cities of the halflings is the island city New Haven.
 Most halflings still live on the floating cities but New Haven produces some goods the halflings normally have to raid for, like meat and non sea food. New Haven is more cosmopolitan than other halfling cities and necessary trades with the outside world are conducted there. The empire tried to invade centuries ago but rowed galleys are not of much use in the deep blue sea. This was one of the most devastating defeats the empire suffered in its history. The grand monarch stepped down immediately and the admiral of the lost pillar house Garren went into exile. Afterwards the navy was always the stepchild of the military forces of Eyros. The new galley project of the Praes Thanatos will be used as a pirate hunter near the coast where they will probably excell because of higher possible speeds.


----------



## Abisashi

*Pdf*

Oh, and as to the formal writeup, I have excellent english skills (better than any of the teachers I've ever had, anyway, even if I willfully ignore some of the rules sometimes), so I'd be happy to help write up part of the setting and/or edit other people's work.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Shouldn´t be such a problem if it doesn´t exist all in the same place. We need some Dungeons if we don´t have dragons.
> 
> But the capital city is really crowded in the lower levels, especially if we consider the fact that it is near a sleeping volcano.
> 
> Contribution:
> 
> One of the most important cities of the halflings is the island city New Haven.
> Most halflings still live on the floating cities but New Haven produces some goods the halflings normally have to raid for, like meat and non sea food. New Haven is more cosmopolitan than other halfling cities and necessary trades with the outside world are conducted there. The empire tried to invade centuries ago but rowed galleys are not of much use in the deep blue sea. This was one of the most devastating defeats the empire suffered in its history. The grand monarch stepped down immediately and the admiral of the lost pillar house Garren went into exile. Afterwards the navy was always the stepchild of the military forces of Eyros. The new galley project of the Praes Thanatos will be used as a pirate hunter near the coast where they will probably excell because of higher possible speeds.



 Contribution (its a legend, so some details were probably obscured over the passage of time, if you want to use this in a campaign that doesn't have five characters, change the number of heroes to equal the number of PCs, oh and can you figure out where in Eyros each of the names I used came from?): 

The Legend of the Five Heroes-  Long ago (about 4500 BE), the great demon king Taufenacht spread his dark shadow across the land, holding all the races under his evil sway.  It was a dark age, with the peoples under Taufenacht's influence devolving to cannibalism, rapine, and worse, and the sacred dragons raining fire from the sky upon the Dark Lord's enemies.  But when all hope seemed lost, five heroes appeared to bring the world back into the light.  The Kohl'Tass champion Rhalassa (who later became known as Rrahask) was a devout young druidess who wished to protect the land from the corruption of Taufenacht's evil.  Vajaros Dragonbane was a mighty orcish warrior.  The only living being in memory to have slain a dragon, Vajaros proudly wore dragonscale full plate that had been created for him by his ladylove, the hobgoblin armoursmith Lazkani, and his mighty double-bladed sword, Wyrmdeath, was a powerful weapon indeed.  Valjin was a powerful elven enchanter and necromancer who always wore a mithral half-mask over the left side of his face.  Wielding a mysterious rod that allowed him to personally command a veritable army of undead, Valjin aided the others against Taufenacht for his own dark reasons (some scholars speculate that Valjin was actually a female in disguise, using a magical half-mask to appear male, but no one can determine the reason).  The dwarven psion Alkshaln had access to a set of seven powerful crystals (one of each colour of the rainbow) that amplified his abilities, and he was a reliable ally and true friend to the other heroes, except perhaps the mysteruous Valjin.  The roguish, free-spirited Kira of the human tribes was the final hero.  Skilled at stealth and deeply devout in her cause to bring light to the world once again, Kira had a magic bow that could break through evil barriers to pierce the heart of Taufenacht, if he was sufficiently weakened first.


----------



## Sarellion

Vajaros = House Vajar
Valjin = the elven necromancers7enchanters
Kira = House Kiron
Rrahask = the lizard matriarch
Alkshaln = no clue

Is the hobgoblin derived from somewhere, too?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Vajaros = House Vajar
> Valjin = the elven necromancers7enchanters
> Kira = House Kiron
> Rrahask = the lizard matriarch
> Alkshaln = no clue
> 
> Is the hobgoblin derived from somewhere, too?



 Good sleuthing.  I made up the hobgoblin and Alkshaln comes from the lost dwarven city of Alkshalnjar.


----------



## Sarellion

Do we have timeline yet. I get a little bit confused wgat happened when.
And I still don´t know what is Yrippia ?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Do we have timeline yet. I get a little bit confused wgat happened when.
> And I still don´t know what is Yrippia ?



 Iryppia is an imaginary psychic construct world like The Matrix from the Matrix movies or the Eternal Sphere in Star Ocean Til the End of Time.

A timeline is an excellent idea.  I'll put one up in the other thread.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A timeline is an excellent idea.  I'll put one up in the other thread.




Could you put it up in both? It'd be an excellent resource to have here, too. Heck, I _started_ this thing, and I'm having trouble keeping it all straight.


----------



## domino

I think an unfortunate irony is that the best way to keep everything straight, so we can organize this into a published product, is to have an organized, published product.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sure, I can put the timeline in both.  In fact, while I'm at it, I'll put my NPC dictionary up here too.  I just thought I shouldn't be including them here since they might include my bias as a chronicler.  Be right back ::rushes over to the other thread to get the info::


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure, I can put the timeline in both.  In fact, while I'm at it, I'll put my NPC dictionary up here too.  I just thought I shouldn't be including them here since they might include my bias as a chronicler.  Be right back ::rushes over to the other thread to get the info::




I think if you're going to go through all the trouble to put this sort of thing together, the least we can do by way of thanks is to accept it if a little of your bias creeps in. 

Besides, I can always nix it in final development.


----------



## Khorod

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Legend of the Five Heroes- Long ago (about 4500 BE), the great demon king Taufenacht spread his dark shadow across the land, holding all the races under his evil sway. It was a dark age, with the peoples under Taufenacht's influence devolving to...



Fire Cultist Colos has spent the last three years trying to discover why some border areas weaken the bonds of the Guardian Masks.  It is his (mistaken) theory that the concentrations of foreign blood actually disrupt the spell.  He has announced this within the cult, and shortly thereafter several influential members of the Pillars have publicly pushed for a new law prohibiting Masks from physical contact with foreigners.

Furthermore, Colos is working to devise something that would strengthen the bonds.  This is taking the form of a piece of lavarock from Mt. Xarn and Orcish blood formed into an amulet or torque.  He has reached an impasse, and is trying to get the nerve up to approach the Praes Thanatos for assistance.


----------



## domino

Khorod said:
			
		

> Fire Cultist Colos has spent the last three years trying to discover why some border areas weaken the bonds of the Guardian Masks. It is his (mistaken) theory that the concentrations of foreign blood actually disrupt the spell. He has announced this within the cult, and shortly thereafter several influential members of the Pillars have publicly pushed for a new law prohibiting Masks from physical contact with foreigners.



At the dead of winter, there is a great festival, where communities and neighbors come together to pool their resources, prepare and share meals.  Among the powerful, it is a chance to make connections, and invite friends and allies to a feast, prepared by servants, and for talking, bargaining, and general politicing.  The middle and lower classes continue to share communal meals.
This festival traces its roots back to the time when winters were much more brutal, and it was not uncommon for several people to die in a community because of the cold and illness.

Nobody knows when, or why the winters became milder and less dangerous.  The festival itself, however, carried over.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Rystil's NPC Encyclopaedia (Feel free to refer here if you can't remember who someone is; if they are newer than this post, they will still be updated on the other thread, just not here):

Aekalda: Male Gnome Escapee, ? class/level, lived in ancient times (Circa 50 BE), an escapee of the elves' experiments, the energy pouring through his veins created a spell that brought the humans and orcs together to liberate the gnomes from elven sovereignty

Aelyna: Female Elf Princess, low-level aristocrat, lived in ancient times (Circa 1500 BE [Before Eyros]), loved by Taogrim and slain by Urtha.

Aeryl dal-Kiron: Male Half-Elf Scion of House Kiron, low-level social-oriented Rogue, currently engaged in a plot against Alyria, Lae'Thyr of King Laryst of Nistadeen

Agathon of the Crimson Robe (Agathon ?-? Dal-(Vajar or Zhal, probably Vajar) Ty-?: Male Half-Orc, mid-to-high-level Fighter/Aristocrat, lived Circa 2650 EY [Eyrian Year] (his ascension becomes 1 PA [Pax Agatha]), brokered the Pax Agatha, the peace that ended the War of the Crumbled Pillar 

Alivia: Female Elf Mask of the Primal Oath, high-level wizard, born in BE, she is still youthful and childish, loyal to the crown, and a friend of Belira

Alkshaln: Male Dwarf Legendary Psion of the Five Heroes, high-to-epic-level Psion, Alkshaln had access to a set of seven powerful crystals (one of each colour of the rainbow) that amplified his abilities, and he was a reliable ally and true friend to the other heroes, except perhaps the mysteruous Valjin. Alkshaln is one of the Five Heroes who defeated Taufenacht circa 4000 BE.

Alsixnivis: Male Great Wyrm White Dragon Ascendant, guardian of the Twelve, he pretends to be the dwarf sage Orgar. He is the voice of Taufenacht and the Twelve throughout the northlands. 

Alyria: Female Elf Lae'Thyr of King Laryst of Nistadeen, low-level aristocrat, she will soon be transformed into a bestial Falgyr by Aeryl's cursed amulet.

Arat'ut al'Katib: Male Efreeti Prince, Arat'ur is magically bound under Mt. Xark, and he seems to be a power source for the Crucible.

Barandis Zul'Baran: Male Fire-Genasi great-grandson of Arat'ut al'Katib, Barandis has vowed to find his great-grandfather and has recently tracked him back to Eyros, but he is not a very subtle man, unskilled in the ways of stealth.

Belira ?-? (note--no Dal! Belira is a second-generation half-orc and thus belongs to no house, leaving her future prospects grim indeed): Female Half-Orc Daughter of the Grand Monarch, 1st-level (or apprentice-level if you use that) aristocrat, Belira is a curious five-year-old who has befriended Alivia. Not yet aware of the stigma of being a Mask, she treats Alivia as if the archmage were another five-year-old half-orc friend, which warms the abused and objectified Mask's heart. The two often go on adventures together within the Royal Palace

Borak Foehammer: Male Dwarf member of the Jagged Eye's Secret Blade, low-level soulknife, this brilliant infiltrator has used Alter Self to penetrate the rank's of Keyzha ?-? Dal-Zhal's forces

Chargros "Dal-Vajar": Male Hobgoblin Aide-de-camp to Archduke Galldrian, mid-level Monk, a green-sash intermediate master of the famed Hobgoblin Order of the Clawed Fist, he secretly styles himself Chargros Dal-Vajar and hopes to one day rule Eyros, thanks to his ability to trace his lineage back to the founders of House Vajar.

Colos: Male ?Race Flame of the Crucible, low-to-mid-level Cleric, Colos has spent the last three years trying to discover why some border areas weaken the bonds of the Guardian Masks. It is his (mistaken) theory that foreign blood disrupts the spell. He has announced this within the cult, and shortly thereafter several influential members of the Pillars have publicly pushed for a new law prohibiting Masks from physical contact with foreigners. Furthermore, Colos is working to devise a talisman to strengthn the bond, crafted from a piece of lavarock from Mt. Xarn and Orcish blood formed into an amulet or torque. He has reached an impasse, and is trying to get the nerve up to approach the Praes Thanatos for assistance.

Conquers Twice: Male Solar Paladin from the Celestial Realms and Divine-Ruler of Saagersberg of, he has come to this realm in search of his brother, who is being used as a vessel by the demon the primes know as Taufenacht 

Corythos: An aelfopomorphic dawn deity worshipped in Nistadeen, it is considered a blasphemy by Lusarum's followers

Darrenback: Male Halfling Pirate Captain of the Bloodsong Buccaneers, mid-to-high-level Bard/Dread Pirate, famous raider allied with Ghalfaen, he is romantically involved with Felra and seems to love her (protecting her from the King of Ghalfaen).

Death's Caress: Female Unique Dread Wraith, a powerful Dread Wraith who has several unique abilities, including the power to shift her vague, wispy shape into a human semblance and, more dangerously, the Rejuvenation ability more common to ghosts. She was sealed away within the crypts by the Patriae Sicarii in 1875 EY when they discovered that she could not be permanently defeated by normal means. Kaillo has been searching for a way to free her on the condition that she not kill any of his people. Of course, once freed, Death's Caress has no intention of honouring this agreement.

Droth ? Dal-Vajar: Male Orc Flame of the Crucible, low-to-mid-level Cleric, though a common Flame in rank, Droth has gained much influence, apparently through charisma and force of personality. His name means "stone" in Orcish.

Emerald Nexus: ? Alien Entity, The Emerald Nexus guides the Midnight Cruor towards a hidden goal that only it knows. Regardless, the sisters are satisfied with the mayhem they get to inflict while following it, and as they see it as a manifestation of the sanguine Bloodsoaked nature spirits, they see no reason not to continue. An unknown evil leading to a secretive goal...it sounds like Taufenacht's modus operandi, but could it be someone else entirely?

Ezlan Zul-Dagvar Dal-Zhal Ty-Mulcibe: Male Half-Orc Grand Monarch of Eyros, mid-level Fighter/Aristocrat, he is near the end of his reign and regrets declaring Vajar as Presumptive. Apparently he has some reservations about Felra, but he has resigned himself to grumbling as there is little he can do about it.

Farina Saeryn dal-Mulcibe: Female Human with Majour Eladrin Bloodline Head of House Mulcibe, mid-level Bard or Aristocrat/Bard, Farina is passionate, opinionated, and charming, and she collects cute and colourful dhazi

Felra Raj-Tinar Dal-Vajar Ty-Malarn: Half-Orc Contender for the next Grand-Monarch, mid-level Fighter/Aristocrat, Felra is intelligent and well-liked, but is engaged in a forbidden love affair with the notorious pirate captain Darrenback

Fischr: Male ? Vintner, low-level Expert, an opportunistic vintner who sought to innovate with Bloodsoaked Wine. Unfortunately, it didn't taste any good, and even worse, its consumption leads to living vampirism.

Fraxxer Bloodtooth: Male Orc Supervisor of the Praes Thanatos (later Death Knight Archon of the Dead), mid-to-high level Death Knight Fighter, mutually despised by Thanatos, Fraxxer was mysteriously killed during his term of Supervisor over Praes Thanatos in 2015 EY and then brought back to command the undead armies as the Death Knight Archon of the Dead. Bloodtooth got his name because he supposedly ate one of his enemies, and it stained one of his teeth. Actually, he ate a sacred lizard when 13, staining his tooth, perhaps that sealed his fate. In mockery of his cover story, Thanatos contrived for Bloodtooth's fangs to drip blood in battle or anger. The Death Knight has sworn that he will escape from the command of Praes Thanatos on the 1000th anniversary of his death and eat their hearts on that day. 

Galldrian Vindros: Male Half-Elf Archduke of Ghalfaen, low-to-mid-level Aristocrat, he knows the secret of House Vajar somehow, though Captain Darrenback has kept him from using it.Despite the fact that he is forced to submit to Eyrian hegemony and has been humiliated by the blackmail of the oily Herewald, Galldrian secretly hopes to expand the power of Ghalfaen by collecting secrets and using political leverage. Having heard of the disgrace of Kalis Ny'Dal-Malarn, Galldrian has been making overtures to gain the service of the respected historian, but all attempts have failed so far. His aide-de-camp is the hobgoblin Chargros. 

Herewald: Male Race-Unknown Extortionist of Ghalfaen, mid-level Sorcerer, a dissolute man, he demands tribute in exchange for controlling the ravages of a colossal purple worm.

Jal-guin/Jal-gwuin: Female Elf Mask of the Primal Oath, mid-level Wizard, she fell into a semi-catatonic state and prophesies at random, including the Prophecy of the Seventh Pillar

Jesyra Rhaldas Dal-Malarn: Female Human Uncrowned Grand Monarch of Eyros, mid-level Aristocrat, Jesyra ruled before the Pax Agatha and thus had an orc High Seneschal to wear the crown for her) and was slain by poison in a tragic accident in which her love was betrayed. The sheer devastation caused her to rise as a ghost in the royal palace, but she doesn't seem to show herself or bother anyone. 

Jhonen Pruuk: Male ? Magical Artisan, low-to-mid-level Magewright (or Wizard/Expert if no Eberron), a spellcaster from Zhal-Ka, he has been commissioned to build a perfect scale model of Eyros by House Zhal, with no regard to the cost.

Kaillo: Male Elf Imperial Mask, mid-level Wizard, able to access a mature personality in his reverie, Kaillo became increasingly violent during these periods, snarling and requiring restraint. When he tripped down the stairs and seemingly died, his unconscious mind became a spirit that seeks to free his people. To that end, he has attempted to make an alliance with the dread wraith Death's Caress. 

Kalis Ny'Dal-Malarn: Male Human Historian, mid-level Bard/Loremaster, born a commoner, Kalis's perspicacious and well-documented discoveries gained him entry into House Malarn, but due to one case of using sketchy source material to back a (correct!) off-the-wall theory, and possibly conspiracy against him for being too astute, Kalis was retracted from House Malarn. Now Kalis will stop at nothing to recover his former status, so he can regain entry to the Grand Library of House Malarn and confess his love to Kyara Dal-Malarn, the beautiful muse who inspired him to the height of his greatness, if he can manage to find a way bring the legendary assertiveness of his academic theories into bear in a physical, social setting, something that he has had trouble doing ever since he was younger and lost all of his duels.

Kampaetnos: Male Firre Eladrin, warned by his patron, Conquers Twice, not to meddle in mortal affairs circa 50 BE, Kampaetnos was left to own devices to search for the solar's missing brother. Kampaetnos journeyed to the lands of the barbaric humans, where he became infatuated with a passionate sculptor named Mulcibia. Contrary to Conquers Twice's wishes, Kampaetnos was so entranced that he halted his search and came to Mulcibia in the form of a beautiful human youth, living with her for years and supporting her artistic endeavours while advancing her to a position of power and influence among her people (and having many, many children). One day, Conquers Twice came to check up on Kampaetnos and, furious at what he discovered, removed the firre's disguise, revealing him to his beloved in his true form. As Kampaetnos apologised to Mulcibia for his deception and said his final farewell, Conquers Twice banished him back to the celestial realms, viewing the eladrin as a potential security risk if allowed to remain. Now, milennia later, Kampaetnos has finally managed to find a new patron who will allow him to voyage back to the realm of his beloved Mulcibia, and he seeks to aid the mortals with his supernatural knowledge, regardless of the desires of his former patron. Unfortunately, very few can understand the ancient language of Kampaetnos's prophecies, but he hopes to find someone who can comprehend them...and recognise their dire import. 

Kemry Janar Dal-Kiron: Male Human Scion of House Kiron, low-level aristocrat (although described as young, he can't be as young as Ramu or Belira or Verdania wouldn't be favouring him with her attentions), a young noble who is being slowly corrupted by Verdania of the Midnight Cruor 

Keyzha ? Dal-Zhal: Female Orc Governess of Zhalccu, low-to-mid-level Ranger[fav enemy dwarves]/Aristocrat, Keyzha has set out to exterminate the Jagged Eye with her entourage

Kira: Female Human Legendary Archer of the Five Heroes, high-to-epic-level Rogue/Ranger, roguish, free-spirited, and skilled at stealth, Kira was deeply devout in her cause to bring light to the world once again, Kira had a magic bow that could break through evil barriers to pierce the heart of Taufenacht, if he was sufficiently weakened first. Kira is one of the Five Heroes who defeated Taufenachy circa 4000 BE.

Kyara Dal-Malarn: Female Human Elder Librarian of the Grand Library, low-to-mid-level Expert, in contrast to her title, Kyara is an eager, charming, and spunky twenty-something young woman. She idolises Kalis Dal-Malarn as an historical genius, but doesn't suspect that such an important celebrity would even notice a librarian like her. Despite the random nature of the library, Kyara somehow knows where almost everything is, and she is always glad to help anyone who comes to her for assistance with a friendly smile. Kyara has worked at the library for ten years, almost half of her life, and in fact she never leaves the library complex. 

Lazkani: Female Hobgoblin Armoursmith, high-level Expert, a noted armoursmith of the 5th milennia BE, some of the greatest armour in the lands around Eyros still bear her mark, and her style has been influential on later craftsmen. She was notably the paramour of Vajaros Dragonbane, and she crafted him his dragonscale armour and bore several children. Lazkani is the source of hobgoblin blood in House Vajar. 

Lusarum: Male Half-Demon Half-Elf? (father was never defined, but an elf makes sense based on half-elf friends and Lasair's crusade against elven slavery) Prophet of the Purging Flame of Dawn, mid-level Cleric, the son of Saint Lasair, Lusarum has spearheaded the denunciation of the Corythian heresy, and he has allied himself with Vildaxaranthus, who is also half-demon.

Lysia: Female Elf Mask of House Zhal or Mulcibe (we know she was a favoured House Mask that the previous monarch brought in, rather than an Imperial Mask, because she transferred away with the old monarch, rather than staying on with Ezlan), mid-level wizard, Lysia belonged to the Grand Monarch before Ezlan, and she helped him choose a Pillar that would be vetoed so that he could then choose either Zhal or Mulcibe (unclear which he chose, but it must be one of those to lead to Ezlan). Lysia's current whereabouts are unknown. The fact that she disappeared strangely and manipulated events leads this chronicler to posit that she might have simply been a persona assumed by Tellas. 

Moskk Greddark: Male Dwarf Cell Leader of the Jagged Eye, low-to-mid-level Psion, he has discovered a huge assassin vine beneath Eyrdeyn

Mulcibia: Female Human Sculptor and Legendary Namesake of House Mulcibe, high-level Expert, a passionate sculptor among the barbaric humans, Mulcibia was a kind, pure woman who refused to marry with any of the brutish males of her people, instead secluding herself and dedicating herself to her art. Kampaetnos was her paramour, and they had many children.

Rrahask Sshasaar: Female Kohl'Tass Venerable Mother of the Kohl'Tass and Legendary Druidess of the Five Heroes, high-to-epic-level druid, covered in alabaster scales, this wise and powerful druidess has rendered herself immortal by binding her soul to the spirits of her homeland. She rarely leaves her sacred lands, although she has been sighted on several occassions in distant lands. Some legends place her as a foil to oppose the demon Taufenacht. In fact, she was one of the Five Heroes who defeated Taufenacht circa 4000 BE, but she was known as Rhalassa back then. 

Ramu Erkon Dal-Garren: Male Orc (the name tells us, if not the description) Last Heir to House Garren, Aristocrat1, an eight-year-old orcish boy and a friend of Alivia from centuries past, Ramu was spared his House's utter annihilation by the Mask's intervention. He lives to this day unaged, bound in Alivia's precious emerald pendant

Saervyl Dal-Kiron: Male Elf Scion of House Kiron, low-level Wizard, born in a quartet marriage, he is currently the only full-elf to be born into a Pillar. Although he seems friendly and harmless, he is widely despised for what he is. His Chalkut'Dorun is Saint Lasair, and she has saved his life from multiple assassination attempts.

Sania: Female Fiendish Dryad of the Elder Bloodwillow, mid-level Necromancer, she initiates the Patriae Sicarii into dark arts and probably sexually, since she has produced half-gnome daughters

Skuldira: Female Vampire Gnome of the Midnight Cruor, mid-level Druid/Assassin, a greedy and murderous gnome who accepts payment as a hired assassin under several false identities, including the assassin Stheno 

Sultan of Indracca: Name/Gender/Race Uknown Sultan of Indracca, mid-level Aristocrat, the 96th Sultan of Indracca, the Sultan has been attempting to rebuild the fading nation of Indracca back to it former glory. While Indracca and Eyros signed a peace treaty sixty years ago after the War of Blades, the Sultan fears that Eyros may be plotting to attack Indracca and with the Sultanate’s current state of decline the chances of a victory against the mighty armies of Eyros seem infinitesimal.

Taogrim: Male Dwarf King of the Dwarves, mid-to-high-level Psychic Warrior, circa 1500 BE, betrothed to Urtha, then Aelyna, but married Urtha. His brain was eaten by Urtha on their wedding night. 

Taufenacht: Male Demon, speaking through the vessel of the fallen brother of Conquers Twice, he tempts mortals through the Cerebrum Crystal and the entity known as The Twelve, able to corrupt their minds and flesh and give them psionic powers

Tellas: Female? Elf, Mask of the Primal Oath, mid-to-high-level Wizard/Spymaster, Two people know of Tellas, herself and the current emperor; thus has it always been, according to Tellas. Tellas appears to be a female mask and manipulates events behind the scenes for the benefit of the emperor. Tellas has the outlook of a child, just like the other masks, but where most of them are docile, she is very exuberant and cunning. Tellas regards everything as a grand, complicated game.

Temera, aka Saint Lasair: Female Redeemed Succubus, low-to-mid-level Paladin of Freedom, redeemed by her love for a mortal, she started the Children of the Dawn in an effort to free the elven Masks. Her son Lusarum is a volatile throwback to his demon heritage, who has wrested control of much of the organisation from his mother.

Thanatos: Male Lich Gnome (in the body of a healthy Male Gnome) Cucullus Umbra of Praes Thanatos, high-level Necromancer, Thanatos allied with the invaders against his elven masters in 50 BE, and he has lurked in Eyrdeyn, visiting Mount Xarx to continue his research of the ancient elven magic ever since

Urdarza: Female Vampire Dwarf of the Midnight Cruor, mid-to-high-level Druid, a quiet, intense, and amoral dwarf

Urtha: Female Dwarf Guardian of the Cerebrum Ruby and then Female Illithid Broodmother of the Ruby Hive, high-level Psion, a dwarf of 1500 BE engaged to Taogrim, Urtha was infuriated with jealousy when she was replaced by Aelyna. Corrupted by the Cerebrum Ruby that she was charged to guard, Urtha consumed Aelyna's brain, married Taogrim, but then involuntarily ate his brain too. She retreated to the deepest caverns where she and her progeny became the first illithids.

Vajaros Dragonbane: Male Orc Legendary Warrior of the Five Heroes, high-to-epic-level Fighter/Ranger, the only living being in memory to have slain a dragon, Vajaros proudly wore dragonscale full plate that had been created for him by his ladylove, the hobgoblin armoursmith Lazkani, and his mighty double-bladed sword, Wyrmdeath, was a powerful weapon indeed. He was one of the Five Heroes who defeated Taufenacht circa 4000 BE.

Valjin: Apparently Male Elf Legendary Necromantic Enchanter of the Five Heroes, high-to-epic-level Wizard, a powerful elven enchanter and necromancer who always wore a mithral half-mask over the left side of the face. Wielding a mysterious rod that allowed the mighty wizard to personally command a veritable army of undead, Valjin aided the others against Taufenacht for his own dark reasons (some scholars speculate that Valjin was actually a female in disguise, using a magical half-mask to appear male, but no one can determine the reason). Valjin was one of the Five Heroes who defeated Taufenacht circa 4000 BE.

Vazya Krazan Dal-Zhal : Female Orc Scion of House Zhal, mid-level Aristocrat, infuriated at the precedent of Saervyl Dal-Kiron as an elf born into a Pillar, Vazya, perhaps among others, has ordered assassinations. Unsuccessful so far, she is attempting to contact "Stheno" which is merely a pseudonym for the murderous Skuldira of the Midnight Cruor

Verdania: Female Vampire Elf of the Midnight Cruor, mid-to-high-level Druid, like her "sisters" she revels in gore and seeks to spread the bloody taint into Eyrian soil, but unlike the others, she still longs for succor, companionship, and pleasures of the flesh. However, her lustful and seductive nature always end in the tragedy of a bloody betrayal. Under the guise of a circus performer, she has been travelling Eyros and corrupting young men like Kemry, so a string of murders have followed in her wake.

Vildaxaranthus: Male Half-Demon Advanced Tyrannosaurus, Vildaxaranthus is the sacred figure of a cult of Falgyr in Eyros, and is used as a story to frighten children. He has formed a loose alliance with Lusarum and lent the latter a necklace that will transform any elf into a mentally-stunted, bestial Falgyr on a full moon.

Xarkavan: Male Great Wyrm Red Dragon, Xarkavan has slept beneath Mount Xark for countless milennia, gaining power from the worship of fire. As long as he remains undisturbed, he shall hopefully remain asleep for countless more milennia.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Rystil's Timeline of Eyros Part 1 (Note BE = Before Eyros and EY = Eyrian Years) (Second Note: This one is much more likely to be missing something than the NPC Encyclopedia is because I just pulled this out of thin air just now, so check me for omissions!):

4856 BE: The Dragon-led army of the Demon King Taufenacht conquers the known world. The land is plunged into a dark age, where evil and depravity reign.

4057 BE: The Five Heroes defeat Taufenacht in an epic battle that costs Alkshaln and Vajaros their lives. The elves aid in fighting Taufenacht's army and become the dominant military force in the land.

4043 BE: Valjin and the elves conquer the lands currently held by Eyros and create the Empire of Valjaria. Kira is killed in the fighting, and her sacred bow is brought to the Vale of Ur, to be kept safe until it is needed to counter Taufenacht's reemergance.

3978 BE: Valjin is murdered by a cabal of apprentices who are worried that the elder wizard will discover a route to undeath and thus remain their master forever. The cabal adopts the name of Valjin as their own and becomes the ruling class of Valjaria.

2130 BE: A large crimson shooting-star is visible throughout Eyros. The dwarves recover a large gem from the meteorite, which comes to be known as the Cerebrum Ruby

2109 BE: After careful study of the Cerebrum Ruby, the dwarven researchers conclude that the item is malign and place it under careful guard by a trained psion who can resist its seductive call.

1669 BE: The First Guardian of the Cerebrum Ruby passes over the position to their granddaughter, Urtha, a powerful psion in her own right, and then passes on after an impressive 600-year lifespan. Dwarven scholars suggest that exposure to the Ruby's radiation may have increased the First Guardian's lifespan beyond its normal limits. 

1623 BE: Urtha, Second Guardian of the Cerebrum Ruby, is engaged to marry King Taogrim in 10 years.

1614 BE: Taogrim becomes infatuated with the beautiful elven princess Aelyna and breaks off his engagement to Urtha, instead planning a wedding with Aelyna in 15 years.

1599 BE: Urtha yields to the telepathic suggestions of the Cerebrum Ruby that she was sworn to guard, consumes Aelyna's brain the day before the wedding, seduces Taogrim, and schedules a wedding for the next year.

1598 BE: On her wedding night, Urtha grows a tentacled maw and involuntarily consumes Taogrim's brain as she kisses him, fleeing in horror to become the first illithid.

974 BE: Conquers Twice and his allies enter the mortal realm in search of the solar's missing brother.

522 BE: The Twelve of Kwlloch manages to bring the orcs under its domination. It immediately sends them to destroy Kira's bow and the other sacred objects of the Vale of Ur, beginning the centuries-long Anthroporcish War.

110 BE: Thanatos is born.

89 BE: Aekalda breaks free from the Valjin and prepares a powerful spell to free the orcs from The Twelve. 

80 BE: Tired of the constant war, the shamans of the Vale of Ur banish their tribesmen from the Vale and erect a powerful warding magic to protect the Vale in place of human defenders.

72 BE: Thanatos's apprentice reads Aekalda's spell, freeing the orcs from The Twelve.

56 BE: The emancipated orcs and dispossessed humans sign a peace treaty and begin to trade amongst each other

45 BE: Subtly manipulated by Aekalda's magic, the orcs and humans form an alliance to assault Valjaria

7 BE: Alivia is born.

1 BE: The Battle of Mount Xark. After over 40 years of harsh fighting of the humans, orcs, and free gnomes against the fortified elves, the Valjarian Empire crumbles. At sunrise, this day is celebrated as the New Year of the year EY 1 (this leads to a calendar disparity of several missing days at the end of 1 BE).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Rystil's Timeline of Eyros Part 2:

1 EY: The founding of Eyrdeyn after the joint human-orcish victory at Mount Xark. Construction begins on the first of many incarnations of this great Eyrian capitol. The Valjin's souls are imprisoned.

3 EY: Thanatos completes the Amethyst Crown, bringing the first Masks, such as the young Alivia, under Eyrian control.

587 EY: Jesyra Rhaldas Dal-Malarn dies of poisoning. 

978 EY: Eyros makes a half-hearted attempt to invade Orrukarn but is repulsed. 

1875 EY: Death's Caress is sealed away within the crypts by the Patriae Sicarii.

2019 EY: The Royal Trappings are stolen by Tellas, leading to a short period of civil strife as the Pillars squabled over who was behind the theft. Thanatos takes advantage of the opportunity to raise the status of the Praes Thanatos and murder his supervisor, Fraxxer Bloodtooth, turning the orc into a Death Knight. 

2427 EY: Eyrian forces attempt to invade the halfling city of New Haven but suffer a devestating defeat. The grand monarch immediately abdicates, and the High Admiral, a scion of House Garren, goes into exile. 

2521 EY: The Praes Thanatos successfully lobbies a law to allow recruitment of treasonous soldiers into an undead army led by Bloodtooth after death. Bloodtooth swears to consume the hearts of all Praes Thanatos members on the eve of the 1000th anniversary of his death.

2641 EY: House Garren stirs up anti-human sentiment among the orcish Pillars and precipitates the War of the Crumbled Pillar

2652 EY: House Garren is completely annihilated, causing a horrified lull in the fighting. Agathon of the Crimson Robe brokers peace and sets up the new half-orc system for the Grand Monarch

2780 EY: Conquers Twice returns to the mortal realm after hearing rumours of a Sapphire.

2896 EY: Conquers Twice accepts rulership of Saagersberg from the worshipful people, using the nation as his new base of operations.

2941 EY: The Eyrian army invades Indracca, precipitating the War of Blades.

2959 EY: The War of Blades is ended by the Treaty of Eyrdeyn. Eyros gains significant territorial concessions from Indracca and demands yearly tribute.

2979 EY: The mysterious Mask Lysia aids the current Grand Monarch in electing Mulcibe to the Presumptive, (eventually putting the unborn Ezlan Zul-Dagvar Dal-Zhal Ty-Mulcibe in line for the throne).

2996 EY: Ezlan is crowned Grand Monarch of the Sovereign Dominion of Eyros. 

3000 EY: Ezlan selects Vajar as his Presumptive.

3014 EY: Felra Raj-Tinar Dal-Vajar Ty-Malarn engages in a secret romance with the pirate captain Darrenback. Realising that it won't be easy to get away from her courtly duties, she promises to meet him two years hence.

3016 EY: The current year. Ezlan is expected to abdicate shortly, leaving Felra in line for the throne. 

3019 EY: Felra expected to be crowned Grand Monarch. Bloodtooth claims he will destroy the Praes Thanatos.


----------



## Sarellion

The cerebrum ruby was found in the head of Conquers twice fallen brother and seems to be the essence of his brother´s evil.

I thought about a common origin of all powerful stones of Eyros but stopped after realizing thatthe ruby came from the fallen demon.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> The cerebrum ruby was found in the head of Conquers twice fallen brother and seems to be the essence of his brother´s evil.
> 
> I thought about a common origin of all powerful stones of Eyros but stopped after realizing thatthe ruby came from the fallen demon.



 Right, "fallen" brother.  So I had the fallen brother's skull literally fall from the sky.  After all, we know he was dead enough for the dwarves to take the ruby from his braincase.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Whew, that took me a lot longer than I expected.  Hope the timeline and the encyclopaedia are helpful to all as we continue our journey through Eyros (but not through UnderEyros any more).


----------



## Khorod

Good Job!


----------



## Sarellion

Not so seriously....
There are drow under the capital of Eyros fighting the svirfneblin, beholders, mind flayers, aboleth, seres, demons, devils, celestials and of course the dwarves who are happy celebrating with their duergar cousins, drinking beer sweetened with orc blood. There is a real problem dividing up all the caves underneath the houses and the assassin vine wants some space, too. 
The imperial trasury is filled with all the coin coming from subimperial estate inc., a company owned wholly by the royal treasury. 
The frequent volcano eruptions happens because Xarkavan wakes up from all this partying and disrupts the party with a little lava of his own. It disturbs him in his sleep so he just destroys everything and then its quiet again.   

Just a little joke.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Not so seriously....
> There are drow under the capital of Eyros fighting the svirfneblin, beholders, mind flayers, aboleth, seres, demons, devils, celestials and of course the dwarves who are happy celebrating with their duergar cousins, drinking beer sweetened with orc blood. There is a real problem dividing up all the caves underneath the houses and the assassin vine wants some space, too.
> The imperial trasury is filled with all the coin coming from subimperial estate inc., a company owned wholly by the royal treasury.
> The frequent volcano eruptions happens because Xarkavan wakes up from all this partying and disrupts the party with a little lava of his own. It disturbs him in his sleep so he just destroys everything and then its quiet again.
> 
> Just a little joke.



 You know, I was tempted to do something like that, but I stopped myself.


----------



## Sarellion

Making a joke or saying that the whole subterranean Eyros got buried by a sleeping dragon and a lot of lava?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Making a joke or saying that the whole subterranean Eyros got buried by a sleeping dragon and a lot of lava?



 Making a really complicated thing underground.  I was going to say something like, "A giant dragon named Nidhogg lives underground in a giant underground forest, nibbling on the roots of the world tree.  One day, he will destroy the foundations of Eyros, causing the entire country to collapse, and gobble everyone up."


----------



## domino

I suppose I can't count that whole convoluted mess as a contribution towards the wait 5 limit.


----------



## Sarellion

The idea has some merit but hm better leave it alone. Doesn´t mean that there should be some undergroud structures.

I would think that the dwarves tunneled underground but then there would be some free dwarves beneath Eyros. As far as we know the elves controlled the lands above, what was the role of the dwarves? Corulers in elven lands or oppressed people already? They had kings a the time of the cerebrum ruby, at the same time as the Valjin empire. So did the dwarves lose their freedom then or later Are the dwarves only hated because of one assassination?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> The idea has some merit but hm better leave it alone. Doesn´t mean that there should be some undergroud structures.
> 
> I would think that the dwarves tunneled underground but then there would be some free dwarves beneath Eyros. As far as we know the elves controlled the lands above, what was the role of the dwarves? Corulers in elven lands or oppressed people already? They had kings a the time of the cerebrum ruby, at the same time as the Valjin empire. So did the dwarves lose their freedom then or later Are the dwarves only hated because of one assassination?



 Heh, I meant that to be an obvious joke, but I guess it wasn't. 

::goes back to irony school and stays::


----------



## Abisashi

*Contribution - Deciever's War and The Return*



			
				domino said:
			
		

> At the dead of winter, there is a great festival, where communities and neighbors come together to pool their resources, prepare and share meals.  Among the powerful, it is a chance to make connections, and invite friends and allies to a feast, prepared by servants, and for talking, bargaining, and general politicing.  The middle and lower classes continue to share communal meals.
> This festival traces its roots back to the time when winters were much more brutal, and it was not uncommon for several people to die in a community because of the cold and illness.
> 
> Nobody knows when, or why the winters became milder and less dangerous.  The festival itself, however, carried over.




Dragons were originally created or brought into the world by Taufenacht. His enemies created dragons to counter his, but they were young and weak. Before Taufenacht won the Deciever's War (in 4856 BE) his enemies hid the last of their dragons away. Almost 800 years later the Five Heroes awakened these dragons to aid them against Taufenacht's dragons, and they were able to kill several before they lost the element of surprise. Although the heroes eventually succeeded in killing all of Taufenacht's older dragons (at least, so it is believed), several younger ones escaped or were not found, and most of the good dragons perished.

The Five Heroes destroyed most of Taufenacht's access points to the world, but they missed one in the far north, where Taufenacht's Silver-White hybrid, Alsixnivis, was taking his first flights. Taufenacht can now only influence the world through a few points - the cerebrum ruby, the Twelve, and perhaps a few other places. Now he is just biding his time, for few if any people who are not his his ally, servant, or thrall know that he still lives and has access to the world.


----------



## Khorod

Taufenacht = Tou-fen-yaht

or

Taufenacht = Tow-fen-act

The consonant names are killing me.  My next contribution will involve "The Blue Mountains" somehow.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Khorod said:
			
		

> Taufenacht = Tou-fen-yaht
> 
> or
> 
> Taufenacht = Tow-fen-act
> 
> The consonant names are killing me.  My next contribution will involve "The Blue Mountains" somehow.




Think of it as vaguely Germanic.

"Tau" rhymes with "now" or the last syllable of "eyebrow."

"Fen" is sort of an indistinct vowel sound, somewhere between rhyming with "then" and "thin."

"Nacht" falls somewhere between the o in "octupus" and the a in "stalk."


----------



## Arkhandus

I've been pronouncing it tow/tao fen NOKKT, emphasizing the n and the ch.  I pronounce the last part like an Irishman saying _ach_!  But that's just me.

Consequently, this brings up something I wanted to note briefly.  For the lizardfolk I've used the convention that their reptilian mouths might not have functional lips as humans do (since so far as I know, mammals are the only ones that tend to have fine motor control with their lips, whereas reptiles are rarely able to even part their lips to bare teeth, most have to actually just open their mouth.  Thus for Kohl'Tass names (such as Rrahask Sshasaar, "Venerable Mother") I've figured they don't use the letters B b, F f, M m, P p, and V v.  The sounds produced by these letters in speech (at least in English) require the use of lips to varying extents, whereas other letters in English require only the use of tongue, teeth, and the roof of the mouth.  So avian creatures (or any with beaks, rather) likely cannot produce the sounds of the letters B, F, M, P, or V.  Lizardfolk slightly resemble crocodiles, with their strong, jutting jaws (though weak by comparison to crocs), so I figured their speech either doesn't use these letters or uses substitutes.  Dunno if this convention should extend to the Draconic language in general, and the Auran language moreso, but it's possible.

For the Orrukarn language of Ar'kesh, I figured it uses the full range of letters but primarily emphasizes certain sounds, like rolling R's, A's, O's, N's, K's, and L's, but not excessively.  It would be somewhat harsh and hard-sounding, but much more refined than the older Gnoll language (which sounds more like barking, baying, growling, and yipping than actual speech).  The Orrukarn language would roll off the tongue somewhat, but interrupted by several hard consonants and pauses, with many words possessing a dash - or apostraphe ' indicating either a composite word or a strong attachment of adjective/pronoun to a noun.

For instance, the next NPC I mention will be a fellow I put in the Rules/Crunch of Eyros thread recently, Drokarizaan mal-Viresshti Kaltremos Farizhuur, a highborn gnoll of Orrukar.  The mal-Viresshti begins his list of family names, Viresshti as his mother's family name (mal- denoting "born to the bloodline of" in Ar'kesh), Kaltremos his father's family name (less important as he only provided the seed, and Orrukarn families are matriarchal), Farizhuur denoting that he is of the twenty-third such combination of those families (the twenty-third time a Viresshti woman and Kaltremos man made a family and produced children).  I noted in the Orrukar post that the Orrukarn are highly inbred over the centuries/millenia, but maintained health through arcane and psionic manipulation in pregnancies.


----------



## Arkhandus

Contribution:
A small embassy in Eyrdeyn sits on one of the uppermost of the middle-class terraces, the embassy of the Orrukarn gnolls who occasionally do business in Eyros.  The embassy is a round building about 30 feet in diameter and similarly tall, with three levels and a small cellar, the middle floor home to a small group of honor guards, while the upper floor is abode to the current Orrukarn ambassador to Eyros, a highborn gnoll named Drokarizaan mal-Viresshti Kaltremos Farizhuur.  This young gnoll from the Independant Island-State of Orrukar is an aristocrat of many connections and more ambition, a frequent guest at Eyrdeyn's parties (noble, middle-class, or otherwise), and host to many more.

Drokarizaan is a regular at many raucous taverns and a valued advisor to certain senators, as he is knowledgeable about the lower classes and their goings-on, especially since he secretly partakes in many activities with Eyrdeyn's underworld and black market.  Drokarizaan is friendly and polite, but inside he is as secure as any Orrukarn in his people's superiority.  The ambassador particularly enjoys the Claws of the Dragon tournaments, cheering on both the popular half-orcs and the underdogs, making bets and rubbing elbows with Eyrdeyn's upper class.  He has served for 5 years in Eyrdeyn, which has only had an Orrukarn embassy for around 200 years, and Drokarizaan would prefer to return home at some point to pursue his ambitions.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> I've been pronouncing it tow/tao fen NOKKT, emphasizing the n and the ch.  I pronounce the last part like an Irishman saying _ach_!  But that's just me.




Actually, I wasn't clear in my post above. The "ch" in "nacht" is pronounced. Your Irishman example is accurate.

I was using the examples solely to indicate rhyme, not to the sound of the consonants to follow.


----------



## Sarellion

Hm , this dragons created by demons just messed my planned contribution. Ah well, back to the drawing board.

So does Taufenacht gain power from the worship of the reptile cult as he is the father of  dragons and the whole 7th pillar story a prophecy in favor of evil? At least he is one part of the divine forces the cult venerates.

By the way if you split the word Taufenacht into taufe and nacht you have the two german words for baptism and night

Taufe=baptism
nacht=night

A night of baptism would be taufnacht.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Hm , this dragons created by demons just messed my planned contribution. Ah well, back to the drawing board.
> 
> So does Taufenacht gain power from the worship of the reptile cult as he is the father of  dragons and the whole 7th pillar story a prophecy in favor of evil? At least he is one part of the divine forces the cult venerates.
> 
> By the way if you split the word Taufenacht into taufe and nacht you have the two german words for baptism and night
> 
> Taufe=baptism
> nacht=night
> 
> A night of baptism would be taufnacht.



 My guess would be that the sacred lizards are the natural counterparts to the Evil unnatural dragons of Taufenacht, but that's just my opinion


----------



## Mouseferatu

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Hm , this dragons created by demons just messed my planned contribution. Ah well, back to the drawing board.
> 
> So does Taufenacht gain power from the worship of the reptile cult as he is the father of  dragons and the whole 7th pillar story a prophecy in favor of evil? At least he is one part of the divine forces the cult venerates.
> 
> By the way if you split the word Taufenacht into taufe and nacht you have the two german words for baptism and night
> 
> Taufe=baptism
> nacht=night
> 
> A night of baptism would be taufnacht.




All right. You caught me. 

When I was coming up with the name for the demon, I originally had something a little different. It sounded German, however, and I know the word "nacht," so I decided to flip open a German/English dictionary and see if I could come up with anything of a similar sound that might have some meaning.

Thus, I knew that "taufen" was baptism and "nacht" was night, and I put them together deliberately. I knew it wouldn't be proper German, since I don't know the language, but I liked the feel of having the two words together.

For the record, though, I wasn't thinking of it as a "night of baptism" so much as the notion of someone being baptized by darkness, rather than water.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> All right. You caught me.
> 
> When I was coming up with the name for the demon, I originally had something a little different. It sounded German, however, and I know the word "nacht," so I decided to flip open a German/English dictionary and see if I could come up with anything of a similar sound that might have some meaning.
> 
> Thus, I knew that "taufen" was baptism and "nacht" was night, and I put them together deliberately. I knew it wouldn't be proper German, since I don't know the language, but I liked the feel of having the two words together.
> 
> For the record, though, I wasn't thinking of it as a "night of baptism" so much as the notion of someone being baptized by darkness, rather than water.



 I always think its neater to have the names of important characters come from somewhere etymologically, rather than just inventing them on the fly.  Mine do too, so I didn't really comment when I saw Taufenacht.  Baptism by darkness though...that reading of the words really gives me a vision of a demon dipping a baby into a pool of blackness and corrupting it to evil.


----------



## Abisashi

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Hm , this dragons created by demons just messed my planned contribution. Ah well, back to the drawing board.




Well, he didn't necessarily create them, he was just the first to show up with them in recorded history. What were you thinking?


----------



## Abisashi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I always think its neater to have the names of important characters come from somewhere etymologically, rather than just inventing them on the fly.  Mine do too, so I didn't really comment when I saw Taufenacht.  Baptism by darkness though...that reading of the words really gives me a vision of a demon dipping a baby into a pool of blackness and corrupting it to evil.




Yeah, Alsixnivis is a combination of some latin words for cold, snow, and/or ice (don't remeber exactly, and I forgot to write it down), then altered a bit to make a better name.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Abisashi said:
			
		

> Yeah, Alsixnivis is a combination of some latin words for cold, snow, and/or ice (don't remeber exactly, and I forgot to write it down), then altered a bit to make a better name.



 Well Nix is snow, if I recall, as I once wrote a sonnet named "Nix"


----------



## Sarellion

I hadn´t polished it so far, I wanted to tie the gems to draconic origins and a goddragon creating the other smaller dragons. I wanted to explain the gem inside the demon by some brain surgery in diablo style (just ram it in and gain the power and whatever else is inside). 

We have some established facts about the lizard and dragon cult:

Quote:
The dominant and oldest religion has grown up around the worship of the reptiles which are common in the area. Called the Draconic Legacy, it reveres saurians of all types and the dragons of legend in particular. Dragons, though they feature prominently in fairy tales and children's bedtime stories, are suspicously absent from modern history. Locals believe that the large reptiles that roam the nearby wilderness are somehow linked to these dragons, which in turn represented divine forces. This is why the dominant religion focuses on reptiles.

Draconic Legacy prophecies often speak of a promised High Holy One who will come to save the empire in it's time of greatest need. This promised champion is said to combine all the finest qualities of the noble half-orc as well as the power of the ancient dragons (half-dragon). Occaisonally a half-orc child will be born with what appears to be scales, or the slitted eyes of a reptile. These children are taken and raised by the reptile cult, and while they have all shown remarkable aptitude for arcane magic (sorceror), none of them has yet proven to be the High Holy One. Of course it must be said that the empire has yet to face its time of greatest need ...

The Draconic Legacy has an unbreakable tradition of Sanctuary. Anyone who ask for sanctuary at a temple must be granted it, and cannot be evicted unless they violate the hospitality of the cult.

End of Quote

So was the deceiver´s war between demons or angelic forces and demons?
I am not sure if we try to keep gods completely out of the setting, as we already have demons and angels manifested on the prime

Contribution (open for discussion):

The deceiver´s war was a fight between demons under the dark tyrant Taufenacht against the angelic realms. As it was possible for each side to enter the prime in limited numbers, Taufenacht created the dragons in secret. Saurials were changed by the tempter using dark magics deep in the bowels of earth and ice into the dragons. The celestials were surprised by this development and were soundly beaten. Their own dragons were created from the purest essence of the celestial realms imbued into the mundane saurial creatures.

As long as Taufenacht ruled the prime, his dragons were the enforcers of his will and feared as much as the dark tyrant himself. The celestial dragons were envoys from heaven, trying to uplift the spirits of the oppressed and easen their burden. After Taufenacht was defeated the remaining celestial dragons left for the heavenly realms.

The draconic legacy today venerates five dragons as some kind of messengers and got some stuff badly messed up. There are some named dragons, but these are only seen as messengers from the divine, not as gods themselves. Their status can compared to angels in christian mythology or bodhisatvas in buddhism guiding worshipers to enlightenment and a proper life.. 

The pentad of messengers:
There are five holy messengers of the divine

Varkanis (Xarkavan) the Purger: A bringer of ill omen for the wicked and destroyer of the unvirtous, he destroys what people have in excess and reminds the rich that wealth is not everything. Wise people say that Mt.Xark erupts when the rich people in Eyros get to decadent and too greedy. He is imangined as a giant red dragon

Nixalos the Wise (also known to the contributors as Alsixnivis): A wise dragon spreading knowledge among the unenlightened and unlocking the keys to the inner wisdom. He is depicted in art as a great white dragon with silver wings. this dragon is quick to anger and often sends icestorms and worse at the ones who offended him.  

Aurilion the Lawbringer: A giant golden/red dragon who brought mortals the first set of laws. He is harsh but just and a great warrior. It is told that he carried the five heroes to the last battle, protecting their back as they fought against the Deceiver. 

Silvaril the Protector: This female silver dragon is also called the silver flame. She is the protector of the weak and a stout defender of the innocents. Children are often given a silver necklace and even an amulet of a silver dragon if they are born in wealthier households.

Luxhara the Radiant: This shining dragon was made out of the light of heaven. She is the last messenger and aids people on the last path to the afterlife. People who came back from (near) death speak about the shining light and it is believed that this is Luxhara coming to gather them.


----------



## Abisashi

Sarellion said:
			
		

> The deceiver´s war was a fight between demons under the dark tyrant Taufenacht against the angelic realms. As it was possible for each side to enter the prime in limited numbers, Taufenacht created the dragons in secret. Saurials were changed by the tempter using dark magics deep in the bowels of earth and ice into the dragons. The celestials were surprised by this development and were soundly beaten. Their own dragons were created from the purest essence of the celestial realms imbued into the mundane saurial creatures.
> 
> As long as Taufenacht ruled the prime, his dragons were the enforcers of his will and feared as much as the dark tyrant himself. The celestial dragons were envoys from heaven, trying to uplift the spirits of the oppressed and easen their burden. After Taufenacht was defeated the remaining celestial dragons left for the heavenly realms.
> 
> The draconic legacy today venerates the dragons as part of one pantheon and got some stuff badly messed up. There are some named dragons, but these are only seen as messengers from the divine, not as the highest themselves.
> 
> The pentad of messengers:
> There are five holy messengers of the divine...




This doesn't seem to contradict the earlier stuff, assuming that the holy messengers are something the cult is confused about (which I think is what you are saying.) Looks good to me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

I would make the slight adjustment that the battle was between Taufenacht and the good mortals, with the angelic realms creating good dragons to help but not aiding directly.  Makes more sense that Taufenacht ultimately won, and more of a victory for the mortals when they overthrow him.


----------



## Arkhandus

.....the dreaded *bump* because this has fallen off the first page with so few posts today. :^D

*goes back to brainstorming about NPCs and such.....*


----------



## Abisashi

*Suggestion for modification to contribution rule*



			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> .....the dreaded *bump* because this has fallen off the first page with so few posts today. :^D
> 
> *goes back to brainstorming about NPCs and such.....*




Perhaps we could say that, should this thread fall off the front page (for those with the default number of threads/page displayed), anyone may contribute, even if there have not been enough posts. We could also limit each person to using this bonus suggestion only once.


----------



## Sarellion

I thought more along the lines that Taufenacht and other demons fought against the angelic realms about their influence on Eyros and the demons won after creating their dragons first.
The demons lost after the five heroes and the rest of mortals fought against Taufenacht with the help of dragons and won.

Demons and angels probably still fight somewhere but both sides lost control over Eyros. I thought about some limitation that only a certain number of outsiders of both sides can be on the world at once in real form instead of being summoned. the demons have even lower numbers because of the heroes who barred all access point they could find.
I wondered how we deal with creation mythos and other religous stuff. Shall we keep the whole religous stuff ambigous or do we have some known truth at least for the authors? 
Iw ould be good to define some ideas about demons and angels. Taufenacht rules the whole demon realm as it stands now, what about the angels?

@Abisashi
The cult of dragons confused some stuff so it shouldn´t contradict previous stuff. 
As an example: Alsixnivis doesn´t send ice storms and he doesn´t know psionics. Its more than one grain of truth in there though. He watches the twelve who can create blues and the twelve is sending goblins down the south, another kind of storm. And he is a messenger, Taufenacht speaks thru the twelve and the twelve speak to the dragon. Its not quite clear from the entry if the dragon is doing most of the work and the twelve just some psionic enhancer or if Alsixnivis is merely a guardian. The entry says something about Alsixnivis being  Taufnachts voice in the north.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Let's say that extraplanar entities have been prevented from directly influencing Eyros, which explains CT's restriction on Kampaetnos.  Taufenacht acts through proxies until he can create some sort of Native Avatar that can act for him, and this is what was defeated by the Five Heroes (Abisashi made an analogy of Taufenacht to a Shai'tan figure, which would make his avatar perhaps a Shaidar Haran figure).  CT has convinced himself that taking the nominal leadership of Saagersberg at the people's request is not really influencing the world.


----------



## Sarellion

I hope we still have some more contributors. I am still fliping off some suggestions, so its not a contribution. Let´s say a bump with some thoughts.

I would say that each side may exert some infuence on the prime, otherwise CT couldn´t come even if he wanted and persuaded himself that he doesn´t influence the world. 

Perhaps they can use some entryways and only one being can enter via this way and only of a certain power.


----------



## Rystil Arden

CT is here to find his brother, not influence the prime.  Thus, my rule could easily still stand, and it fits with my previous post about stopping Kampaetnos from directly influencing things.


----------



## Sarellion

Oh, I thought you meant prevented from influencing the prime by not being able to come to the prime at all.


----------



## Arkhandus

I suppose some ancient forces may have imposed a divine edict upon the material plane of Eyros, forging a pact not to interfere directly with the mortal world, and not to take their conflicts there, but over the ages the edict has been violated once in a while, at which point whatever guardian(s) or curses were set before turned active and enforced the edict.....

So far we've basically decided that there are no deities or at least no active deities, so the world has no overarching divinities controlling or regulating things.  But worship bestows power, so there may be godlike celestials and fiends who are widely revered by their people and by mortals, giving them sufficient power to hold back their kindred who don't care to follow the ancient pact that prevented the extraplanar forces from laying waste to the material plane in their attempts to control/possess it....  I dunno, I'm basically spouting ideas, or gibberish, or both.  But we really don't need to define what keeps Taufenacht, Conquers Twice, and others from acting directly.


----------



## Khorod

That would allow GMs more leeway with epic plotlines.  It could be transformed into an artifact hunt, divine war, tied into prophecies, whatever helps it work in a particular campaign.

A number of good, official suggestions that work particularly well wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Sarellion

I think most have been posted already.

- Divine rules the big guys have to follow
- Something bars the outsiders from entering with full force
- Not interested/other objectives 
- Superior ranks frown upon celestials who go on a wild ride
- Taufenacht cannot escape


----------



## Rystil Arden

Allow me to frankly suggest that we not put in deities and keep the limited divineness the way it is, as befits the flavour established so far (those Dragon Herald-Thingies are pushing it as is).  We needn't say anything more than that outsiders are restricted from directly influencing the mortal realm.  Perhaps any direct influence from the good realms, no matter how tangential, allows the evil realms influence, so that Taufenacht's resurgence is a direct consequence of Kampaetnos's tryst with Mulcibia?  Perhaps no one knows, and we leave it at that.  Its good to have a reason for the Celestial Realms not to interfere in a setting because as a player, no one wants to watch the godly-Solar fight off the enemy they couldn't beat (a deus ex machina ending if ever there was one). 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Rystil Arden

How to bump with style: Use a poem instead of just saying bump.  

This one used to be named Nix or Kheimon, based on my mood, but for Eyros, we can call it Alsixnivis and make it a fragment of memory from the past that has led to the current misinterpretations about him (Of course, in that case, the reference to Skadi needs to go bye-bye):

So gently tumbling from the airy height,
The crystal tears of Skadi earthward bound
Blow in the breeze an alabaster white,
Alighting daintily upon the ground.
And in their union form a pearly sheen,
An algid silken blanket, soft and sleek
Appearing all at once and unforeseen
And bringing with it joy for those who seek
The simple pleasures of the bor'eal fields:
The innocence and purity of  youth
Jejune and guileless still their query yields
An omnipresent whisper of the truth.
O blizzard winds, roar if you feel so bold!
The warmth inside our hearts keeps out the cold.


Not a contribution though, but maybe someone will see this, like it, and thus be convinced to post a real contribution so I can go again.  Who knows?


----------



## Sarellion

So my contribution about the messengers was the last contribution?


----------



## domino

Seems like it.


----------



## Capellan

Well, it had to end sometime 

Has anyone collated all the contributions?  Maybe we could get it put into a PDF and put it here and in ENworld's Download sections?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> So my contribution about the messengers was the last contribution?



 Indeed


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

*Eyrian Cosmology*



			
				Capellan said:
			
		

> Well, it had to end sometime




 


Eyros sets at the core of a ten plane multiverse consisting of the Prime Material plane, the Astral plane, Celestia, the plane of Shadow, the Abyss, the Etheral plane and the four Seasonal planes.

The Astral plane connects the Prime to Celestia. Celestia is the realm of goodness, light, and positive energy. It is the home of the angelic host.

The plane of Shadow connects the Prime to the Abyss. The Abyss is the realm of evil, darkness and negative energy. It is the domain of the fiendish legions.

The Etheral plane connects the Prime to the four Seasonal planes.

The Springlands are warm and moist in temperament. The landscape is dominated by lush plant life and there is always a breeze in the air. This is the home of air aspect creatures.

The Summerlands are warm and dry in temperament. The landscape is dominated by parched sand and a radiant heat that seems to beam from every corner of the sky. This is the home of fire aspect creatures.

The Autumnlands are cold and dry in temperament. The landscape is dominated by stark rocky terrain and pertrified woodlands, the sky has a constant gray paler. This is the home of earth aspect creatures.

The Winterlands are cold and wet in temperament. The landscape is dominated by huge masses of ice floating in cool glacial waters and there is consistent light snowfall. This is the home of water aspect creatures.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Twiggly the Gnome said:
			
		

> Eyros sets at the core of a ten plane multiverse consisting of the Prime Material plane, the Astral plane, Celestia, the plane of Shadow, the Abyss, the Etheral plane and the four Seasonal planes.
> 
> The Astral plane connects the Prime to Celestial. Celestial the realm of goodness, light, and positive energy. It is the home of the angelic host.
> 
> The plane of Shadow connects the Prime to the Abyss. The Abyss is the realm of evil, darkness and negative energy. It is the domain of the fiendish legions.
> 
> The Etheral plane connects the Prime to the four Seasonal planes.
> 
> The Springlands are warm and moist in temperament. The landscape is dominated by lush plant life and there is always a breeze in the air. This is the home of air aspect creatures.
> 
> The Summerlands are warm and dry in temperament. The landscape is dominated by parched sand and a radiant heat that seems to beam from every corner of the sky. This is the home of fire aspect creatures.
> 
> The Autumnlands are cold and dry in temperament. The landscape is dominated by stark rocky terrain and pertrified woodlands, the sky has a constant gray paler. This is the home of earth aspect creatures.
> 
> The Winterlands are cold and wet in temperament. The landscape is dominated by huge masses of ice floating in cool glacial waters and there is consistent light snowfall. This is the home of water aspect creatures.



 Aha, now I can post!  Oh and Capellan, I think Mouse is going to organise an effort to publish an Eyros Gazetter PDF; there's some info a few pages back.

Contribution:

The balancing nature of the multiverse is what keeps celestials and demons from oft affecting Eyros directly.  There is cause and effect in all things.  The Cerebrum Ruby's corruption of Urtha allowed Conquers Twice to journey to the mortal realm in search of his brother--but no more.  Kampaetnos's passion allowed the Twelve of Kwlloch to gain control over the Orc Tribes.  The presence of the Sapphire permitted Conquers Twice to return and continue his search.  The lawful celestials are very careful not to overstep the planar balance scale, allowing evil to gain power, but the chaotic eladrin do not seem to take heed.  Meanwhile, Taufenacht's foothold in the mortal realms allows him to grow slowly more powerful, awaiting the time when he can strike forth once more and wrest control of the mortal realm, as he did in the Deceiver's War and the Time of the Five Heroes.


----------



## Sarellion

I would say that we should not stop now. I still want to contribute and others, too. Perhaps we should reduce the number of contributions you have to wait.

Another idea would be that we post our collected contributions and the NPC guide in a new thread. I think many possible contributors who would like to participate, just don´t want to read the whole thing so that they know what has already been said. Probably they don´t even know that we have a compilation of everything already said.

I got a question that is on my mind for some time.

The eyrosian sun is blue, so does this mean that everything has a more bluish tint like in the Darkover novels (only red there)?


----------



## Mouseferatu

Hey, folks.

My rule about waiting for five contributions before you post again was meant to allow as many people as possible to participate.

We've been going on long enough, however, that the majority of contributions are coming from the same group of people. So it's time to adjust the rules accordingly.

As of right now, you must only wait for _four_ contributions between your own posts. (This number might be reduced again later, but for now, it's four.)

That doesn't mean newcomers still can't jump in, however.


----------



## domino

Hoorjay!  Contribution time.  Mostly to try to rationalize a discrepancy I found.

Both the Double Bladed Sword and the Short Sword are iconic weapons of Eyros.  Many people carry the Short Sword, and it is the most popular, and ubiquitous weapon of Eyros.

The Double Bladed Sword, however, is the more romantic weapon, with mystique surrounding it.  It is the weapon of masters, those who train and practice with it, for show and flamboyance.  Those who carry a double bladed sword are known for serious training, rather than the basic knowledge (or less) of those who carry only the Short Sword.


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> Hoorjay!  Contribution time.  Mostly to try to rationalize a discrepancy I found.
> 
> Both the Double Bladed Sword and the Short Sword are iconic weapons of Eyros.  Many people carry the Short Sword, and it is the most popular, and ubiquitous weapon of Eyros.
> 
> The Double Bladed Sword, however, is the more romantic weapon, with mystique surrounding it.  It is the weapon of masters, those who train and practice with it, for show and flamboyance.  Those who carry a double bladed sword are known for serious training, rather than the basic knowledge (or less) of those who carry only the Short Sword.



 Good call, and if we want more Roman flavour, we can call the short sword in Eyros "Gladius" to go with "Dragonclaw" for the Double-Bladed Sword


----------



## Khorod

domino said:
			
		

> Both the Double Bladed Sword and the Short Sword are iconic weapons of Eyros.  Many people carry the Short Sword, and it is the most popular, and ubiquitous weapon of Eyros...



The Blue Mountains are in western Eyros.  They are a gray-blue color on account of being covered in massive deposites of slate and shale.  The locals have a confused legend of many variations, but it basically boils down to _"Long and long ago, a mighty storm rained and thundered across the land for a double hand of years.  Battle was fought in those clouds [...] and the stormclouds sunk down around the mountains and over many days, the clouds whithered and died.  But in their passing the mountains were blasted, the glorious white rock ground to powder and colored with the spirit's blood."_

There are few stable passes through the Blue Mountains, as they are prone to avalanche, and many of the lower trails meander from season to season.  Thus, those who pass through generally take the Royal Pass.  Royal Pass was carved out by Imperial Masks at the Grand Monarch's command a century ago.  Small forts at either end of the pass collect imperial tolls for using the pass, as trade is very good when travel through the mountains is simplified.

Pellan Hillrunner is a halfling that dwells alone in the mountains.  He is widely known as the best guide to the southern mountain trails.  He has rivalries with many of the other guides, that are angry that a halfling should gain fame for something they've been doing for generations.  Pellan first fled to the Blue Mountains twelve years ago.  He does not like the ocean.  He does not know Darrenback, but is visibly irritated at mention of him- which seems remarkably frequent to him.


----------



## Doug McCrae

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Good call, and if we want more Roman flavour, we can call the short sword in Eyros "Gladius" to go with "Dragonclaw" for the Double-Bladed Sword



Maybe we should call the double-bladed sword the dragonclaudius.


----------



## domino

Boooo!


----------



## Sarellion

Edited: Not a contribution

This are my thoughts about the origins of the universe, why magic works, where the divine magic comes from and Taufenachts motivations and position. As these are major points I don´t mind if people want to discuss it. 

The celestial council and the elders of the other planes have a certain theory how the universe came to be. Nobody knows as the ones who are supposed to know have removed themselves from the company of their fellows. The elemental lords merged with the plane, the legendary ruler of Celestia  dissappeared and Taufenacht doesn´t reveal secrets. 

There was a creator deity who created the prime and all planes.
However this deity is a timeless, eternal  being so it CANNOT ENTER OR INFLUENCE the timestream of the prime and the surrounding planes.
Some creatures were set to watch over the other planes, the elemental lords, Taufenacht and his counterpart on the celestial side Mythria. Something that only this beings know for certain is that mortal souls carry within them a (really) small spark of the creator being. So mortals souls can bestow powers on other beings by worshipping them. This works like some kind of power transfer. 
Magic works because of the same spark. 
Arcane magic is the ability to tap into the power inherent in reality and to change this reality in minor ways. It is not possible for a single being or even millions to redraw reality and the laws of nature in a permanent way. 
Divine magic is the ability to harness the power bestowed upon beings or concepts that are worshipped.
Psionics is the ability to harness the powers of the divine spark within.

Mythria: The shining celestial queen of the angelic realms. Her power equals that of Taufenacht and she is the paragon of cestial virtues, but alas not one celestial has seen her for milenia. It is believed in the ranks of the celestial choir that she has left space and time to be one with the creator again. Demons in the abyss say that Mythria was killed by her underlings stating that not all is shiny and good in Celestia. A council of celestials govern in her stead.  Nobody on the prime have heard of her but the metal mithril was named in her honor.

Elemental lords: The elemental lords are the nominal rulers of the planes of spring, summer, autumn and winter. However no one has seen this beings for a long time. They all merged with their element and have not appeared for a long time. They think that the conflict betwen good and evil is childish and prefer not to interfere. They refuse to be worshipped and so never made their existence known to mortals. Even most of their own subjects remember them only as some kind of rumor

Taufenacht: It is believed that his goal is it to bend all mortals to his worship so that he can gain the power of the creator himself and remake the universe as he likes.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Umm...please no deities, even the creator deity. That contradicts where we say there are no deities. The rest is good.


----------



## Sarellion

I thought this would reconciliate the celestial realms and everything else as plan of a deity that is not active or even existant at the moment. You could even say that the creator is nonexistant and exists only in the form of souls.

I edited this way that taufenacht believes this, the truth, ah well lets see.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> I thought this would reconciliate the celestial realms and everything else as plan of a deity that is not active or even existant at the moment. You could even say that the creator is nonexistant and exists only in the form of souls.
> 
> I edited this way that taufenacht believes this, the truth, ah well lets see.



 It could just be the physical laws of the multiverse, like our world.  No creator deity (OK, OK, some would disagree), lots of equilibrium-inducing physical laws.


----------



## Sarellion

Well, we don´t have a multiverse so far we know. But the whole idea of the different planes, laws that must be obeyed  and so on appeared to me as a plan of an organized mind. I mean if we have angels and demons and don´t want a deity it seems to be the best way just to introduce a deity thats not able or willing to act at all. We have the power of worship and magic, so we have to tie it in somewhere. 

BTW, your statement of just physical laws in our universe is a statement lots of people would disagree with, so we shouldn´t elaborate this point any further.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Well, we don´t have a multiverse so far we know. But the whole idea of the different planes, laws that must be obeyed  and so on appeared to me as a plan of an organized mind. I mean if we have angels and demons and don´t want a deity it seems to be the best way just to introduce a deity thats not able or willing to act at all. We have the power of worship and magic, so we have to tie it in somewhere.
> 
> BTW, your statement of just physical laws in our universe is a statement lots of people would disagree with, so we shouldn´t elaborate this point any further.



 Well there's nothing specifically stopping this in the previous posts; I just think it doesn't fit the flavour of Eyros.


----------



## Sarellion

The flavour of Eyros changed a lot when people contributed. Thanatios still exists, there are planes, dragons made by demons, Taufenacht and his role on the prime, the role of the masks, there is a lot that was changed by one contribution. 

My opinion is that there are too many divine forces to explain them with an atheists worldview.  Eyros is not atgheistic but worships beings that gain power from this. Fine. I explained why this is possible and why the supreme being doesn´t set everything right. All beings are divine or are able to gain divine qualities. Thats one of the many flavours of Eyros in my opinion.


----------



## Rystil Arden

You can easily have divine forces without gods.  How about animism?  So far we don't have gods, and I think it has worked for us.  There are celestial and infernal forces, but that doesn't mean there has to be an aloof Creator.  In fact, I think that with our Shai'tanesque version of Taufenacht, we should steer clear of this specifically to avoid too much of the transformation into a WoTish cosmology.  And I think you've misunderstood me on the flavour of Eyros.  It is true that the facts have changed much with one post (Thanatos, planes, etc), we have never really changed the flavour of the setting.  That would be like if we had a post that started to add Oriental Chinese material, changing our Romanesque flavour, or a post that tried to make Eyros a society with large amounts of magic-users everywhere.  Neither of those facts are specifically prevented, but both would change the existing flavour, whereas Thanatos and the planes did not (we already had necromancer gnomes and celestials/demons by the time of those posts).   

This is just my opinion, and since no one has backed me up, perhaps I am alone in it.  Just giving my two cents.


----------



## Sarellion

Don´t concentrate on the creator. His role is so insignificant that he could be dead for the setting.  The creator is not aloof. He is a being outside time. He couldn´t work inside time even if he wanted. I just wanted a reason that worship creates power and that the cosmology works in a coherent way. 

I am not familiar with WoT so I don´t know the cosmoloy there.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> His role is so insignificant that he could be dead for the setting.



Point taken.  Of course he is also insignificant enough that he could just not exist, which I view as preferable.  Interesting that you don't know WoT since a being known as the Creator that is outside of time etc etc is exactly what exists there.


----------



## Sarellion

Well, if the other contributors feel uncomfortable with a creator deity I will retract my contribution or change it. He is important in this regard that he ties in several ideas from other contributors, without being a significant being himself. I think that many players would ask how the universe came into being, why is Taufenacht so powerful, etc. My player s found it interesting to get into the mythological creation of my universe especially if they got information from the point of view from other extraplanar entities.

I don´t know WoT andif I duplicated stuff from it, it´s completely unintentional.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> There was a creator deity who created the prime and all planes.
> However this deity is a timeless, eternal being so it CANNOT ENTER OR INFLUENCE the timestream of the prime and the surrounding planes.




Hmm...I notice this is a change, but how can both of these statements be true? Clearly the act of creation is an influence.


----------



## Sarellion

The creator created time and the planes and this would impede his own power that results partly from being eternal and timeless. 
So the act of cretion started time and by doing this the creator separated himself from his creation.  So he influenced his creation by creating it but at the moment Eyros started its own way, he removed himself and granted his creation a free will, by putting it outside its own sphere of influence.
I wanted to say that the creator cannot influence the prime or other planes inside time. So there is no hand of god that steers the ship.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Why don't you make this a theory of some scholars instead of a granted truth, since its clearly unprovable either way.


----------



## Sarellion

I wanted to give a frame of reference for other contributors. 
It explains magic, psionics, divine power and other metaphysical stuff. It belongs to the DMs only section but I believe that a setting should give answers to some fundamental questions. A DM can always say, thats a nice theory , but I won´t use it or just use it as an in game theory. On the other hand I find that a system that doesn´t give some explanation for stuff like this is either flawed, tries to sell it in another supplement or is just ambigous to evade questions or doesn´t care. 

Most of the time it tries to sell it in another supplement but we won´t make anther pdf, so a coherent theory of magic, religion and psionics should be included.


----------



## Arkhandus

There are no deities in Eyros.  No true deities.  No one knows how the world came to be or why, and the only people who care are those who think there's some great power to be gained in the learning.  But nobody knows.

There is no need for the setting to be pantheistic, dualistic, monotheistic, or anything of the sort.  Spirits could have created the world, or mere concepts and elemental forces could have converged to form the world.  There does not need to be a mind behind it all.  It was agreed long ago that Eyros would be a setting without defined deities.  Deities are not necessary for a campaign setting.  Not everything has to be explained.  Mysteries are good, and without mysteries there's nothing for DMs to put their imaginations into when they actually run a campaign.

This is why I don't run Forgotten Realms and such.  Everyone and their cousin knows about everything, and I have absolutely no freedom to do anything as DM without people having fits.  And as I said, deities are not necessary in a campaign setting.  Look at Dark Sun!

Edit:  No one needs to know if the setting has deities, or how the world was created or why magic or psionics works.  It has no effect on the ability to play in the setting or run games in it.  Deus Ex Machina can still be used through powerful spirits and worshipped semi-divine creatures if the DM really needs it.  Or he/she could just say "the universe did it" or "fate made it so".  In some settings, divine magic is simply the harnessing of spiritual power latent in the world, through force of will and the power of belief, such that it doesn't come from any source.  Arcane magic and psionics can simply be discovered by mortals through experimentation and such.  In Earth's history, people spent ages trying to produce alchemy and magic, fruitless as it may have been, so what's to stop people in a fantasy setting from trying the same things but actually succeeding?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> I wanted to give a frame of reference for other contributors.
> It explains magic, psionics, divine power and other metaphysical stuff. It belongs to the DMs only section but I believe that a setting should give answers to some fundamental questions. A DM can always say, thats a nice theory , but I won´t use it or just use it as an in game theory. On the other hand I find that a system that doesn´t give some explanation for stuff like this is either flawed, tries to sell it in another supplement or is just ambigous to evade questions or doesn´t care.
> 
> Most of the time it tries to sell it in another supplement but we won´t make anther pdf, so a coherent theory of magic, religion and psionics should be included.



That's funny because disliking that same forced frame of reference for other contributors is the reason I suggested the opposite. If you say its a scholarly theory, then the DM can just choose to ignore it if he doesn't like it. On the other hand, if you make it established canon, and force the other contributors to use it as a frame of reference, then it might become so entrenched that it becomes requisite to use the setting without changing or eliminating many many other things. As an example, a DM who read Mouse's first post about Taufenacht and wanted to say that Taufenacht is actually just a myth and doesn't exist would have some real problems, not from the post itself, but because we used that post as a frame of reference.

That said, you could just say that the "spark" is an innate quality that comes from the Positive Energy of life and the Negative Energy of death and have the extraplanar beings formed from the energy (after all, somebody had to just be formed from the energy or the void, we're just picking whom), keeping everything else the same and your (otherwise fine) coherent explanation of magic, religion and psionics would still exist, without forcing a creator deity. Then you can add on the Creator theory as an optional theory posited by some scholars. 

This is my preference, as it leaves it open for future contributors. If nobody else backs me up, though, this is the last I'll mention of it.

Edit: Ah Arkhandus posted in the middle of my post. Now I don't feel like nobody agrees with me.  Thanks for the support!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> There are no deities in Eyros.  No true deities.  No one knows how the world came to be or why, and the only people who care are those who think there's some great power to be gained in the learning.  But nobody knows.
> 
> There is no need for the setting to be pantheistic, dualistic, monotheistic, or anything of the sort.  Spirits could have created the world, or mere concepts and elemental forces could have converged to form the world.  There does not need to be a mind behind it all.  It was agreed long ago that Eyros would be a setting without defined deities.  Deities are not necessary for a campaign setting.  Not everything has to be explained.  Mysteries are good, and without mysteries there's nothing for DMs to put their imaginations into when they actually run a campaign.
> 
> This is why I don't run Forgotten Realms and such.  Everyone and their cousin knows about everything, and I have absolutely no freedom to do anything as DM without people having fits.  And as I said, deities are not necessary in a campaign setting.  Look at Dark Sun!



 I agree.  In fact, the only think that kept me from being leery of those dragon god things is that we established that the information on them was wrong and that they weren't really deific (like Al).


----------



## Khorod

More important than not adding deities to the setting is that by defining them, and writing down cosmic law you highlight it.  Part of having a setting with no known deities is that you don't want to draw attention to any truths along those lines.  You want to leave it as mysterious to the reader of the setting as it is to the people that live in it.

That said, the crazy ranting of some philosopher about time, space, and divinities contemplating their own navels would perhaps add something to the setting.  It might even be a growing heretical group that uses specks of arcane magic and Jagged Eye induced miracles to prove its power.

Not to mention this kind of talk is bread and water to gamers, so creating an in-game opening for it would allow for an interesting role-play session.

As a sidenote, the convoluted mythology with the crazy consonant names is the thing I have the most trouble understanding at this point.  My eyes glaze over all the letters.  I think it might help immensely if we had a Storyteller NPC explanation of some of this, particularly as the  educated people of Eyros might know it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khorod said:
			
		

> More important than not adding deities to the setting is that by defining them, and writing down cosmic law you highlight it.  Part of having a setting with no known deities is that you don't want to draw attention to any truths along those lines.  You want to leave it as mysterious to the reader of the setting as it is to the people that live in it.
> 
> That said, the crazy ranting of some philosopher about time, space, and divinities contemplating their own navels would perhaps add something to the setting.  It might even be a growing heretical group that uses specks of arcane magic and Jagged Eye induced miracles to prove its power.
> 
> Not to mention this kind of talk is bread and water to gamers, so creating an in-game opening for it would allow for an interesting role-play session.



 Thanks Khorod.  This is basically what I was trying to say in a more concise form.


----------



## Arkhandus

Khorod, the Kelnar Mountains are the range in the west of Eyros, north of the Steppes that House Mulcibe controls.  Maybe the Blue Mountains are further north, or eastward?


----------



## Sarellion

I change it a little bit and inserted following paragraph..

The celestial council and the elders of the other planes have a certain theory how the universe came to be. Nobody knows as the ones who are supposed to know have removed themselves from the company of their fellows. The elemental lords merged with the plane, the legendary ruler of Celestia  dissappeared and Taufenacht doesn´t reveal secrets.


----------



## Sarellion

Khorod said:
			
		

> Not to mention this kind of talk is bread and water to gamers, so creating an in-game opening for it would allow for an interesting role-play session.
> 
> As a sidenote, the convoluted mythology with the crazy consonant names is the thing I have the most trouble understanding at this point.  My eyes glaze over all the letters.  I think it might help immensely if we had a Storyteller NPC explanation of some of this, particularly as the  educated people of Eyros might know it.




We have not established what the people of Eyros know or think they know, especially about some rather important questions.

How did the world came into being?
Why are we here?
Where  do we come from?
What happens to us in the afterlife?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> We have not established what the people of Eyros know or think they know, especially about some rather important questions.
> 
> How did the world came into being?
> Why are we here?
> Where  do we come from?
> What happens to us in the afterlife?



 The cool thing is, by not forcing one truth, there can be many opinions.

Here's a random possibility:

Q: What happens to us in the afterlife?
A: Crucible- The fire of death consumes us completely
A: Dawnists- Our positive energy becomes one with the Light
A: Druids- We are reincarnated as a new animal form, conserving our spirit
A: Draconic Legacy- Our spirit is housed in the great lizards, where all souls reside, waiting for the day they will be needed


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The cool thing is, by not forcing one truth, there can be many opinions.
> 
> Here's a random possibility:
> 
> Q: What happens to us in the afterlife?
> A: Crucible- The fire of death consumes us completely
> A: Dawnists- Our positive energy becomes one with the Light
> A: Druids- We are reincarnated as a new animal form, conserving our spirit
> A: Draconic Legacy- Our spirit is housed in the great lizards, where all souls reside, waiting for the day they will be needed




Exactly. We've got four or five religions; why do we feel we need to have a single creation myth?


----------



## Khorod

Hmm.  I didn't realize there was a big mountain range to the west.  I only saw the map once for a couple minutes, so its kind of hard for me to place it.

The idea was that the mountains blocked a convenient direct trade-route, or route to a great natural resources or something.  In other words, there is money and military tactics that demand passage through.  So it can't be between civilization and the howling horde.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Khorod

You're absolutely right.  One creation myth is ridiculous.  We need five.

Actually, one thing we don't have yet is dogma or ceremonial practices formalized for a lot of these faiths, just political role and organizational goals.  I'll stick that on my contribution agenda.

BTW: I never said it Mouseferatu, but this is the most clever idea for a messageboard thread I've just about ever seen.  I think its a powerful approach to world-building.


----------



## Arkhandus

Contribution:

Taufenacht is not the only great fiend of myth and legend in Eyros, for Cururultar the Bladed Tyrant is named in many scrolls as the lord of a dark army, frequently clashing with both the celestials and Taufenacht alike.  Cururultar is not nearly so subtle as Taufenacht, but draws many fiends to his ranks and coaxes many mortals to acts of war, for combat and conquest are his passions, and it was Cururultar who spurred the elves to conquest millenia ago, and then the orcs and humans to further conquest over Eyros in latter years.  Some in the Legions of Eyros secretly hold sacrifices to Cururultar hoping he will grant them victory in battle.  The Bladed Tyrant appears as a large fiend with adamantine plates fused to his flesh, and all manner of swords and knives and axes sprouting from his flesh-armor.


----------



## Arkhandus

Hrmm...  Does Eyros trade with Saagersberg?  The Blue Mountains could be placed in the north of Eyros, between it and Saagersberg.  Or it could be placed a bit north of the Valdweyn Peaks as a barrier against trade with Indracca.  Or, the Kelnar Mountain range could be shrunk a bit, and the Blue Mountains could lie a bit north of it, between Eyros and some northwestern nation as-yet-unmentioned.  Most probable would be options 1 or 2, but 3 might be useable as well.  The map could always be changed a bit, so far as I know.

And I've been thinking along the same lines recently as you Khorod, as for what my next few contributions should relate to.

Edit: Considering how little of the last page or two has been contributions, there's no need to post another compiled update yet, BTW.  Probably once this page is half-filled with stuff.


----------



## GreyShadow

Contribution:

There is a tree growing in a small wood that has been there since the dawn of the beginning.  It is not mighty, it is not tall.  It just is.  Four branches have fallen from the tree since the Elves fell.  They are full of power if one can find them.

Tale told by wandering druid.


----------



## Sarellion

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Contribution:
> 
> Taufenacht is not the only great fiend of myth and legend in Eyros, for Cururultar the Bladed Tyrant is named in many scrolls as the lord of a dark army, frequently clashing with both the celestials and Taufenacht alike.  Cururultar is not nearly so subtle as Taufenacht, but draws many fiends to his ranks and coaxes many mortals to acts of war, for combat and conquest are his passions, and it was Cururultar who inflamed the humans and orcs to conquest over the elves, long ago.  Some in the Legions of Eyros secretly hold sacrifices to Cururultar hoping he will grant them victory in battle.  The Bladed Tyrant appears as a large fiend with adamantine plates fused to his flesh, and all manner of swords and knives and axes sprouting from his flesh-armor.




So Cururultar is responsible for Aelkada´s spell?
Thought that Taufenacht was the sole ruler of the abyss.


----------



## Rystil Arden

OK, you know that someone already said it was a gnome spell that inflamed the humans and orc to conquest over the elves, right?

Also, the Sarynthi are to the Northwest of Eyros.  They aren't a nation, but their trade is important.  However, it was supposed to be easy to get to them, albeit difficult to find them if they don't want you to find them, since they are secretive.  Nevertheless, since the Sarynthi and Quonambo are over there, there isn't really space for a Northwestern nation if I remember the map right..


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Contribution:
> 
> There is a tree growing in a small wood that has been there since the dawn of the beginning. It is not mighty, it is not tall. It just is. Four branches have fallen from the tree since the Elves fell. They are full of power if one can find them.
> 
> Tale told by wandering druid.




Contribution Time!

Dogmas of the faiths of Eyros:

Although some crazy scholars rave on about what they call a "Grand Unified Theory" for the creation of Eyros, involving some ur-deity who created the world outside of time (and who knows, they might just be right), most Eyrians have neither the time nor inclination to listen to such things, nor the mindpower to comprehend such a theory. Thus, they defer to the ordinary religions of Eyros, religions that have simple explanations for the world and the way things work, and that can display the veracity of their claims through divine magic as the Unifiers cannot.

Draconic Legacy: 

At first, the cosmos raged as an empty void with the energies of Summer, Spring, Autumn, and Winter raged uncontrolled. Over the eons, the edge between the four energies gave birth to Terra, the world, and the pregnant mother-lizard Maia (often depicted in Legacy stained-glass artistry and mosaics as an anthropomorphic dragon giving suck to one human child and one orc child) who bore two two sons and two daughters, one of each pair orc and the other of each pair human. These four formed a quartet marriage, and from them the races of humans, orcs, and half-orcs were born, and the world was at peace. But things could not stay idyllic forever. For the demon Taufenacht raped and impregnated Maia, bringing all sorts of dangerous races into the world: the dwarves, the elves, the halflings, and the monstrous races among them. To combat these evils, Maia and her sons conceived a new race of gnomes to be servants and friends to the humans and orcs. Alarmed at this development, the halflings and dwarves decided that they must slaughter Maia before the humans and orcs could create more allies. So they treacherously combined psionics and stealth to murder the gentle and innocent Maia. But quite unexpectedly, her corpse broke apart into numerous sacred lizards, who scampered away across the lands. All that was left on the spot of the corpse were the blessed Kohl'Tass, who swore to protect the world from Taufenacht's ravaging. 

Like Maia, when the good races (orc, human, half-orc, and gnome) die, their spirits are distributed to the sacred lizards throughout the land, waiting for the return of the High Holy One, who shall free these spirits and use them to battle the forces of evil. The other races' spirits are sent directly to Taufenacht, feeding the demon and helping him one day break free of the bindings that the Five Heroes have used to imprison him, except for members of the other races who repent their evil heritage and worship the sacred lizards as a true believer of the Draconic Legacy.

Because the treacherous assasination of Maia is a tragedy to Draconic Legacy followers (on which they hold a Day of Fasting), assassins are greatly despised by the faithful, and the safety of Sanctuary is very important.

The Children of the Dawn:

In the beginning there were only the two dueling forces of Dawn and Twilight, each equal and opposite, seeking to consume the other completely and force the world into a static state of pure entropy. The positive energy of Dawn, innately vibrant and full of life, spontaneously formed the humans and elves, who each carried a spark of Dawn's power. But exposure to the malign energy of Twilight caused some of the humans and elves to become slightly corrupted, losing their beautiful features if not their entire good outlook, and becoming gnomes, dwarves, halflings, and orcs. A vocal minority of the corrupted races, however, were corrupted both body and soul. They reveled in Twilight and slowly became creatures more monstrous and evil, with the worst of them becoming undead. 

From the wicked hearts of the Corrupted, the evil congealed, as only evil can congeal, to form the demon Taufenacht the Tempter, and thus the humans and elves, and their slightly-corrupted brethren, were left to use their Dawn-given positive energy to combat the agents of Twilight (the Corythian heresey says that Corythos congealed from the good of the Dawnists, and that thus mortals need not worry about battling Taufenacht, for Corythos will save them. Lasair sees this as a foolish belief that was probably originated by Taufenacht to make his enemies weak, but Lusarum believes that these heretics must be destroyed). Because the elves and humans are most pure, the Dawnists believe that it is sacrilege for elves to be slaves to the mildly-corrupted orcs, hence their position on the Masks.

When a Dawnist, human, or elf dies, their spark of Positive Energy returns to the Dawn, and the other races and religions return their borrowed power to Twilight, except for those whose selfish evil is so strong as to clingingly grasp the Negative Energy beyond the mortal realms, staying behind as undead.

The Crucible:

At first, the universe was composed of a vast and orderless morass of material, where nothing could exist as there was no space for new life. But slowly, the Flame grew among these surroundings, purging away the chaff as the purging Flame of Judgment, and leaving the world as we know it today. 

The touch of the Flame brought into being great creatures of fire upon the land, and they roamed and ravaged at random until Cururultar, in destroying many of the others, paved the way for the races of orc and man, who had risen from the ashes of the fallen along with other lesser races. Thus did Cururultar act as the Flame of Rebirth. 

But orc and man lived as savage animals, unable to do more than kill and eat raw flesh, until the Flame brought forth the Flame of Inspiration from the skies above. 

Able to use fire, the orcs and humans began to create more inventions, as the winds carried the embers of the Flame of Civilisation to their ears. 

But the other races began to maraud upon the faithful, and so the Flame of the Forge bestowed upon the humans and orcs the knowledge of weapon and armoursmithing, so that they may defend themselves, and the other races did cry out in their anguish as they were vanquished. 

But even civilised, nevertheless the orcs and men were lonely with their static community, and moreover, they had lost good men to the ravages of the marauders. And so the ancient sage Maios, a thousand-year-old man who was once a strong robust warrior, bravely approached the great flame-beast Xarkavan. And Maios said, "Great agent of the Flame, my people are lonely in their isolation. And well we know that our races were created from the ashes of the Flame of Rebirth, and yet we wonder how we may increase and multiply. In exchange for your wisdom, we have brought forth unto you many gifts that our people do relish, and so we wish that you will be pleased." And Xarkavan was pleased. And he did look kindly upon the requests of Maios, and so he brought forth the Flame of the Hearth and bid Maios step forward bravely and enter the Flame, that it may bring forth the object of his people's desires. 

And Maios stepped into the Flame without hesitation, and it singed away his beard and hair, except upon his head, and it burned away the muscles he had built in all his years of battle and the wrinkles of his old age. And it left behind a smaller shape, unfamiliar to the humans and orcs, but vibrant with youth and beauty. And Xarkavan said, "Behold, for now you are woman. And you shall be known forthwith as Maia. Go forth to your people, and use the gifts that the Flame has bestowed upon you to increase your numbers and live in health and pleasure forever." But the demon Taufenacht looked upon Maia and was wracked with jealousy and lust. He desired this beautiful creature for his own, and he was enraged that the Flame should bestow her upon the lesser races of man and orc, rather than he, a great demon of the Flame of Judgment, brother to Cururultar. And so, unable to have her for his own, in his treachery, Taufenacht raged the Flame of Destruction upon all the races, causing them to burn away from this mortal coil after they had reached a certain age, too old to resist him any longer, destroyed for all time by the Flame of Destruction. Only the dragons, wise to his plan, were able to avoid this fate, and so they live forever.

This is the truth passed down throughout time of the Six Pillars of the Flame, the Flame of Judgment, the Flame of Rebirth, the Flame of Inspiration, the Flame of Civilisation, the Flame of the Forge, the Flame of the Hearth, and the Flame of Destruction.

The Bloodletting:

The Bloodletting is a variant form of the Draconic Legacy that also believes in the sanctity of the Crucible's Flames of Judgment and Destruction, deciding that the Maia's wicked children (all those not of human and orc blood) should be sacrificed to the soil to gain restitution for Maia's murder. They view the Bloodwillow as a sacred sign of Maia's contentment. 

Ancestor Worship of the Pillars:

This is carried out in combination with another religion. The Pillars all have variant forms of the myths of their most prominent religions that place an ancestor into the mix (for instance, a Pillar that followed the Draconic Legacy might claim direct matrolinear descendance from one of the unnamed daughters of Maia for their sacred ancestor, naming the daughter and creating a complex genealogy to prove it). They also rever their ancestors in the following ways-

Vajar- Worships Vajaros Dragonbane as a hero and uniter of the orc peoples, retelling the story of Vajaros detailed in the contribution on the Five Heroes, although Lazkani is depicted as an orc (as she is in all current tellings of the story except among a few hobgoblins and Vajar orcs, else it wouldn't be a secret)

Zhal- Nothing yet, but I'll leave this space blank until someone details an ancestor, probably a famous warrior of the Valjin War, considering how much the Zhals seem to dislike the dwarves/elves/etc

Taljik- Nothing yet, and probably someone more minor since they were not an original Pillar

Malarn- Worships Malani, a great scholar who legendarily began the creation of the Great Library of House Malarn. She taught that all good races must work together to combat evil, and thus spearheaded the Malarn tradition of accepting members of other races.

Kiron- Worships Kira, and retells her stories detailed in the Five Heroes contribution. They consider themselves to be sacred agents of the forces of good, and thus they easily embraced the newfound Children of the Dawn, retroactively and anachronistically making Kira pray to the Dawn in their stories of her battle against Taufenacht (Kira actually worshipped the same good forces as the Shamans of Ur).

Mulcibe- Worships Mulcibia as a passionate patroness of the arts, retelling stories of the divinity of Mulcibia's husband (known to legend as Hephas) and of her purity above her peers and her rise to prominence.

Draconic Messengers: 

An apocryphal addition to the Draconic Legacy, there are many who have wholeheartedly adopted the veneration of these beings, although many others scoff at these as fanciful creations of whimsy. They are said to be sacred lizards who were prematurely awakened by the Celestial forces and Taufenacht (see Twiggly's post). They are-

Varkanis (Xarkavan) the Purger- A bringer of ill omen for the wicked and destroyer of the unvirtous, he destroys what people have in excess and reminds the rich that wealth is not everything. Wise people say that Mt.Xark erupts when the rich people in Eyros get to decadent and too greedy. He is imagined as a giant red dragon

Nixalos the Wise (also known to the contributors as Alsixnivis)- A wise dragon spreading knowledge among the unenlightened and unlocking the keys to the inner wisdom. He is depicted in art as a great white dragon with silver wings. this dragon is quick to anger and often sends icestorms and worse at the ones who offended him. 

Aurilion the Lawbringer- A giant golden/red dragon who brought mortals the first set of laws. He is harsh but just and a great warrior. It is told that he carried the five heroes to the last battle, protecting their back as they fought against the Deceiver. 

Silvaril the Protector- This female silver dragon is also called the silver flame. She is the protector of the weak and a stout defender of the innocents. Children are often given a silver necklace and even an amulet of a silver dragon if they are born in wealthier households.

Luxhara the Radiant- This shining dragon was made out of the light. She is the last messenger and aids people on the last path to the afterlife. People who came back from (near) death speak about the shining light and it is believed that this is Luxhara coming to gather them.

Ur:

The mysterious good forces worshipped by Kira and the Shamans of Ur are unknown to those in Eyros. I think this should simply not be detailed to keep it mysterious and allow individual DMs to decide for themselves.



Halflings (Sea-worship), Kohl'Tass (druidic faith), Elves (whatever the Valjin worshipped), and Dwarves (they must've had one before anyone bothered them): I'm leaving this up to the other great minds of the Eyros creators. Just remember: Shy away from gods and include Taufenacht in an interesting way, since he is supposed to be a carryover. Good luck!


----------



## Khorod

I tried to imply Aekalda's spell was a strange combination of empowered insanity and divine (or at least external) will.

Cururultar sounds a bit limited in subtlety to have empowered the spell.  However, it might be the power of the spell that manipulated him into being the instrument that brought the humans and orcs together.  I stand by the idea that it was the spell itself that cut the Orcs free from the Twelve's influence.

This being the case, I think the Crucible should have one of its High Holy Days dedicated to Cururultar, Divine Light of Empire.  Other sages in the realm might fully understand him to be a demon lord, but Mystery Cults tend to wash the stains off...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh, I'll do a new update when this page fills up, as well as updating the calendar and the NPCs in the other thread (don't want to eat so much space here unless people desire that update here as well).

~Rystil


----------



## Sarellion

The five draconic messengers are part of the belief system of the draconic legacy. Would be good to incorporate them somehow. Especially Luxhara, the guide of the path to the afterlife, should be incoroprated as you talk about the afterlife.

The information about them as I gave them are the current dogma of the legacy.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> The five draconic messengers are part of the belief system of the draconic legacy. Would be good to incorporate them somehow. Especially Luxhara, the guide of the path to the afterlife, should be incoroprated as you talk about the afterlife.
> 
> The information about them as I gave them are the current dogma of the legacy.



Well since they popped up after the Deceiver's War, they are aprocryphal (it could be compared to the Book of Mormon in the real world as compared to the New Testament). I just detailed the original information. The neat part is that we can now create many variations of the original to make different sects (those that believe in the Messengers, those that believe in the Bloodletting, those that want to stay "pure" with the original texts). Creates excellent conflict even within the same religion (For instance, the initial myth doesn't say exactly how the souls get to the sacred lizards, so later those who remembered the name of Luxhara from the Deceiver's War created a Messenger who guided people there).  That's why I liked the idea of the Messengers so much, as a new variant of the original religion.

You make a good point that they should be mentioned, so I just added them a blurb.


----------



## Sarellion

Nice idea, but I disagree.

The draconic legacy venerates dragons and sacred lizards as being linked to them.
The deceiver´s war was the beginning of recorded time 7500 years ago. The dragons appeared then, it cannot get more early than that. Its the point of origin of this religion. The celestial dragons came to aid mortals, evil dragons came to terroize them, they worshipped them both one out of reverance they others because of fear.

Quote about the draconic legacy:

The dominant and oldest religion has grown up around the worship of the reptiles which are common in the area. Called the Draconic Legacy, it reveres saurians of all types and the dragons of legend in particular. Dragons, though they feature prominently in fairy tales and children's bedtime stories, are suspicously absent from modern history. Locals believe that the large reptiles that roam the nearby wilderness are somehow linked to these dragons, which in turn represented divine forces. This is why the dominant religion focuses on reptiles.

End of Quote

The legacy is about the legendary dragons, so it should have some dragons besides one.  
Mine was the earlier contribution about the dogma of the legacy, you cannot just wipe it away or reduce it to a minor role.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Nice idea, but I disagree.
> 
> The draconic legacy venerates dragons and sacred lizards as being linked to them.
> The deceiver´s war was the beginning of recorded time 7500 years ago. The dragons appeared then, it cannot get more early than that. Its the point of origin of this religion. The celestial dragons came to aid mortals, evil dragons came to terroize them, they worshipped them both one out of reverance they others because of fear.
> 
> Quote about the draconic legacy:
> 
> The dominant and oldest religion has grown up around the worship of the reptiles which are common in the area. Called the Draconic Legacy, it reveres saurians of all types and the dragons of legend in particular. Dragons, though they feature prominently in fairy tales and children's bedtime stories, are suspicously absent from modern history. Locals believe that the large reptiles that roam the nearby wilderness are somehow linked to these dragons, which in turn represented divine forces. This is why the dominant religion focuses on reptiles.
> 
> End of Quote
> 
> The legacy is about the legendary dragons, so it should have some dragons besides one.
> Mine was the earlier contribution about the dogma of the legacy, you cannot just wipe it away or reduce it to a minor role.



My apologies, I didn't mean the Deceiver's War, I meant the time of the Five Heroes (I thought they were the same thing, but you were right that they aren't). The entities that became the Messengers were born_ at the end of that war_ (As per a post on Alsixnivis that came _before_ yours). Now, we then need to give the legends time to become inaccurate (as they clearly are about Alsixnivis), so by necessity, the earliest that the Messengers could have come to exist in the Draconic Legacy was the 4th-milennium BE (I would say 3200 BE is a good number). However, the Draconic Legacy was an ancient religion that speaks of an idyllic time long ago and predates Taufenacht's Dark Age (5200 BE is a good number). Thus, the Messengers would have only begun to form 2000 years after the Draconic Legacy all by posts that came before you. 

It seems that I misunderstood your intention in creating the Messengers when I praised them way back in the thread. I thought that you were purposefully creating inaccurate apocrypha in an interesting twist to the basic religion, but the heavy-handedness of the wording of your last post and the use of terms like pantheon--from the Greek theos for god in the Messenger post make it clear that you were trying to eliminate the godless nature of Eyros even back then. Please accept my apologies for my misunderstanding there, and my greater apologies as I must now take back my earlier praise.

Remember: Taufenacht's Deceiver's War is the beginning of _recorded history_ but not of myth. The Draconic Legacy Creation, Maia included, according to true believers, predates the Deceiver's War. It doesn't mean that they are right, but these events happened earlier according to them (I'd peg Draconic Legacy Creation as meant to be dated circa 10000 BE).



Finally, please do not take an accusatory tone here. We are all comrades working on this together. But because you mention which posts came first, please remember that yours is not the first but the *last* post on the Draconic Legacy. In truth, the Draconic Legacy actually worships the existant local lizards (because of their heritage) and NOT the fanciful fairytale dragons.



> The dominant and oldest religion has grown up around the worship of the reptiles which are common in the area.




was Sado's post about DL, the very first post. Dragons are just forces of nature to the original religion (like the sun or the rain). They are not personlike or godlike entities to be worshipped themselves. Witness Mouse's post (the second ever):



> Locals believe that the large reptiles that roam the nearby wilderness are somehow linked to these dragons, which in turn represented divine forces. This is why the dominant religion focuses on reptiles




So please excuse me if I am trying to hold to the text of the original while still keeping your posts relevant and useful (and it can be so great if you will just let it!), instead of simply ignoring the older material in favour of using your post verbatim. An example of when this happened in the past is when someone said Eyros had mild winters and someone mentioned escaping the harsh winters. And we were able to incorporate those together by changing around somewhat. That's what I was doing here, gently combining everything together.

Coincidentally, if anybody else thinks that I am the one overstepping my bounds here, please let me know by posting here, and I will change it.  And if you support this, lend a word or two.  I don't like being the bad cop who has to police the mythos all alone because I feel bad about it, and so I really appreciated the support on my last position.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh and if you are wondering why this came up now, two pages after the initial post, it is because I thought you agreed that this was apocryphal until just now (when you told me you think it isn't).


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

Feel free to shoot this down, but I have an idea concerning the Draconic Legacy and the Messenger Dragons.   

Part of Legacy dogma is the idea that righteous souls are reborn in the sacred lizards, and when the high holy one comes these souls will awaken. What if some were awakened early? The messenger dragons could be sacred lizards that were prematurely awakend by the forces of Celestia and the Abyss, and in the case of the evil dragons, corrupted by Taufenacht. When the high holy one comes all the sacred lizards will awaken and be transfigued in to true dragons.

An interesting campaign goal might be to free Alsixnivis from Taufenacht's corruption and return him to his noble roots. Can he be redeemed, or does the taint of evil run too deep?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Twiggly the Gnome said:
			
		

> Feel free to shoot this down, but I have an idea concerning the Draconic Legacy and the Messenger Dragons.
> 
> Part of Legacy dogma is the idea that righteous souls are reborn in the sacred lizards, and when the high holy one comes these souls will awaken. What if some were awakened early? The messenger dragons could be sacred lizards that were prematurely awakend by the forces of Celestia and the Abyss, and in the case of the evil dragons, corrupted by Taufenacht. When the high holy one comes all the sacred lizards will awaken and be transfigued in to true dragons.
> 
> An interesting campaign goal might be to free Alsixnivis from Taufenacht's corruption and return him to his noble roots. Can he be redeemed, or does the taint of evil run too deep?



I think that this is a good (and consistent) enough idea to not only be part of the dogma but also an actual truth of the campaign setting. After all, nobody has explained how Taufenacht created his dragons, and this answers that. Plus it fits the metallic/chromatic dischotomy of dragons such as Alsixnivis admirably.  Excellent contribution!


----------



## Sarellion

Praise me again then. I want my aura back   
I didn´t want to introduce an actual existing pantheon there. And as I said back then the legacy got the truth badly mixed up. The legacy would see them like the catholic church sees saints or angels in my opinion. I got the idea from the summary where it said that people venerate the dragons of legend.  So the whole legacy does it. I just gave names to the dragons they venerate.  Its just like Maia from your contribution.

My personal opinion about the truth behind the messengers: People just knew the names of some of the surviving dragons aka celestial/demonic combat machines who fought in the war or in the case of Alsixnivis appeared a little later and started to venerate them. People worship stuff like CT, Vil, family gods, their own legion standards and what else, so it shouldn´t be a problem with the setting. If some of the dragons are actually doing anything that has been prescribed to them is open for me and left for the DM to decide. I think that the surviving celestial dragons if there are any are enjoying their retirement in Celestia at the moment. I think that if a party of adventurers starts to head for Celestia to gain the aid of Aurilion I would probably place him there, sleeping near a pool and dreaming of draconic sheep.  

The reason I got fed up is that it seems to me that you didn´t consider my post at all and then reduced the whole idea to a sidestream or sect of the faith. I see it in a different way and think that it is half part of the dogma. People venerate the dragons and the lizards, I contributed the part about the dragons. So you contributed the stuff about the lizards, contradicted some stuff of my post and I couldn´t find an explanation why.  You said earlier that you were initially leery about the messengers and I got the feeling that you just told yourself, screw it, throw the whole stuff about the dragons out, doesn´t tie in with my vision anyways. And after my initial post that you forgotten to tie them in, your followup reduced my idea to a sect, considered by many people to be a crackpot idea and this wasn´t what I intended. 

The whole stuff about what post came first was messed up, meant it differently, used the wrong english words.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> People just knew the names of some of the surviving dragons aka celestial/demonic combat machines who fought in the war or in the case of Alsixnivis appeared a little later and started to venerate them. People worship stuff like CT, Vil, family gods, their own legion standards and what else, so it shouldn´t be a problem with the setting.




Bingo! This is exactly where I thought you were coming from. Of course, members of House Malarn would not worship Vajaros, hence, they are separate sects. And the civilised Eyrians would see the Falgyr who worship Vil to be misguided. 

So since the Draconic Legacy predated the Messengers, the people who added in the Messengers created a popular sect, and of course there would be those who refused to follow it and wanted to stay "pure."

You made it a sect yourself, and doing so was a very good idea (there, praise back ^^). 

As for why I didn't include the Messengers originally, its mostly because they were a later (both in Eyros and here) addition to the core dogma, and I didn't want to mess with your vision of the new sect and the scholars who introduced them later on by doing a forced rewrite (and I turned out to be correct because apparently when I did add them, it made you upset, for which I apologise). That and I couldn't remember their names, and I did all of the other stuff from memory. But I didn't contradict anything in your post, assuming it was a sect, rather working from our initial assumptions (importantly: The initial Draconic Legacy venerates the lizards for their connections to the dragons, but does not venerate the dragons themselves. This can be the "pure" Draconic Legacy). And remember, just because the other one calls itself "pure" doesn't mean the Messenger sect isn't almost as popular among the people of Eyros (Mouse's post #2 about DL says that worshipping the physical lizards and not the fanciful dragons is the dominant religion of Eyros, "the dominant religion focuses on reptiles.") 

Now that we are all at an agreement (I sincerely hope), I think Twiggly has made a marvelous link that explains how everything comes together. Way to go Twiggly!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh just a random minor note: A previous post said that all known dragons from the War died, so there weren't any known surviving ones. Doesn't mean the scholars who made up the Messenger stuff didn't just 

A) Make them up

B) Use ones that are actually dead 

C) Use only the ones who were created at the end, like Alsixnivis


----------



## Sarellion

OK for me, aura is shining again    

But may I politely suggest that there needn´t be a sect to include the messengers. We are talking about 7500 years, the bible doesn´t go back nearly as far as this and it incorporated parts about the history of Israel over a long time. 

I would see it more like two different books like the book of Ruth and book of Hiob, part of the same bible, rather than the bible and the book of mormon that is recognized only by a minority.

I would think that the legacy as a whole would recognize the messengers but not everyone places emphasis on their worship.

I edited my original entry for the messengers and removed the word pantheon and explained what their position would be comparable to in real world mythology.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Hey, guys.

I'm glad things have gotten settled now, but I want to comment anyway on the last few pages.

Things have gotten just a bit heated at times. I understand that there's a _lot_ of material here, and it's gotten really hard to keep track of. It's hard to tell what came first, or precisely what a certain poster meant. I think Arden's done a great job of trying to keep things consistent, especially since I haven't been able to participate as much I've wanted to, with the other things I've got going on. That doesn't mean he's _always_ right, of course, but he seems to have a pretty good grasp of the whole shebang.

All that said, I'd like to impose a new restriction. This isn't a carved-in-stone rule (yet), just a preference on my part.

I think we've got more than enough material on the faiths/cosmology/myths of Eyros at this point. I understand they're some of the most fun stuff to come up with, but I think we should shift our focus away for a while. We've still got a large portion of the map, and aspects of the politics, to fill in. Also, while we've got large amounts of ancient history, we could really use some more _recent_ history.

Okie?

Also, if anyone feels they're being unfairly shouted down, please feel free to e-mail me. I don't think it'll be a problem--we're all friends here--but it's better than filling up pages of the thread with debate.


----------



## Rystil Arden

This post eliminated as per Mouse's post above.  Let's put our heads together on the next part guys!  Good luck!
~Rystil


----------



## Rystil Arden

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, Book of Mormon popped to my head first, but that's not the best example.  Neither is the Book of Ruth, though, really.
> 
> I would suggest that the best analogies are:
> 
> Analogy #1 (which you made): These Dragons are like some of the Catholic Saints which the Protestants (who are based more purely on the New Testament whereas the Catholics added more later stuff) do not recognise.
> 
> Analogy #2 (best analogy): The info on the messengers is like the Hebrew Talmud (although unlike the Talmud it is not a collection of laws), in that it was collected later tradition that is not part of the original scripture but nevertheless referenced by many and considered a highly respected source by those who reference it.  In fact, divisions in modern Judaism are often based on how much to strictly follow particular interpretations in the Talmud, much like our Messenger division thing.
> 
> 
> Since one of the first posts ever said that dragons were creatures relegated to fairytales, it doesn't make sense if they are believed by all of the dominant religion.  So probably, the "pure" DL sects recognise the information of the Messengers as an ancient scripture, some consider it to be mostly fairytales and legend which likely contain a grain of truth, whereas others consider it to be true and accurate dogma that must be followed.  Those latter people would actually worship the Messengers.



 D'oh!  I posted this before I saw Mouse's add-on.  My apologies.  I'll go and edit it away.


----------



## Rystil Arden

To aid in our struggles to make some fun history (and because I'm bad with maps so I can't suggest geography), I am going back to the Timeline to let everyone know the biggest gaps that could have some fun history (I will enumerate all gaps over 200 years long in EY and 500 years old in BE [except that first one, which we shouldn't mess with], and there's always really modern history, which we could use much of even if there isn't a big gap):

2019 EY- 2427 EY: Nothing between the theft of the Royal Trappings and the failed invasion of New Haven.

978 EY - 1875 EY: Nothing between the half-hearted attempt to invade Orrukarn and Death's Caress being finally sealed away

587 EY - 978 EY: Nothing between Jesyra's death and Eyros's half-hearted invasion of Orrukarn

3 EY - 587 EY: Nothing between the Amethyst Crown's creation and Jesyra's death

1598 BE - 974 BE: Nothing between Urtha's illithidisation and Conquers Twice's arrival

3978 BE - 2130 BE: Nothing between Valjin's death and the coming of the Cerebrum Ruby



Good luck!


----------



## danbuter

The goblins of the north have a deep hatred for orcs. This fuels their constant raids.


----------



## Sarellion

All dragons from the war are dead? We had a contribution from Abisashi who said that dragons are very rare and thats the only one I found. I assumed that there were surviors because of this post. 

Ah well, Twigglys contribution explains it. Its either reincarnation or souls who woke up on their own. 

I saw Mouses post just wanted to sum up the last open part of a possible contradiction.

Where shall we start? We have a lot about politics but it is strewn widely in different contributions. I thought that we had this field already covered. I think we need a summary of political plotlines and house relationships and then see what is missing.
The number of cities who got some description seems to be rather low, too.

General domestic politics plotlines I personally remember. 
- The current grand monarch will go in a few years. The next monarch has some dark secrets
- The number of masks is open for debate
- The free city of Mhur is target of takeover attempts
- The animus organization is trying to create the new orc superior
- The Patriae Sicarii got inside competition as their daughters with Sania come of age.  
- The Jagged Eye is fighting for the freedom of dwarvenkind
- Military and civil administration debates payment of services
- The pillars want more money and more house troops
- House Kiron annoyed a lot of people by freeing their masks
- Ghalfaen wants to become independant (pretty much domestic)

I would actually like to do something about the crucible. It´s still missing rituals and as it seems to be a political organization, too there is a political aspect. I want to take some time with this, have to contribute to my own setting and torment my players, tomorrow.


----------



## Arkhandus

We need to get back to smaller, single-idea contributions like originally done.  I've been confused by the big honking posts of people impressing their vast ideas on us and presenting it as canon without anyone else having a chance to contribute to those ideas.  Some folks are also forgetting the spirit of this little project and degererating into arguments and yet more expansive posts cluttering the pages or simply confusing matters more.

Khorod, to get back to what we were rightly discussing, perhaps the Blue Mountains should be in the east instead of the west, since Eyros likely trades some with Indracca and other eastern powers, and both the Quonambo and the (forget their name, the amazonian-like women) peoples live in somewhat isolated but easy-enough-to-reach western fringe territories.  From what's been contributed before, it seems likely that the northlands are largely barbarian territory and such, besides the maybe-more-civilized Saagersberg.  There's still some open territory in the east as-yet-undefined, so there could be trade routes there to far places, valuable like the Spice Road or whatever in Earth's history, but likewise difficult to traverse generally.

Sarellion, it was already mentioned previously that the Crucible was a smaller, more exclusive religious cult, so it's largely restricted to handfuls of folks amongst the nobility.

As for me, I'll quickly review some earlier facts and then revise my post about Cururultar.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> All dragons from the war are dead? We had a contribution from Abisashi who said that dragons are very rare and thats the only one I found. I assumed that there were surviors because of this post.
> 
> Ah well, Twigglys contribution explains it. Its either reincarnation or souls who woke up on their own.
> 
> I saw Mouses post just wanted to sum up the last open part of a possible contradiction.
> 
> Where shall we start? We have a lot about politics but it is strewn widely in different contributions. I thought that we had this field already covered. I think we need a summary of political plotlines and house relationships and then see what is missing.
> The number of cities who got some description seems to be rather low, too.
> 
> General domestic politics plotlines I personally remember.
> - The current grand monarch will go in a few years. The next monarch has some dark secrets
> - The number of masks is open for debate
> - The free city of Mhur is target of takeover attempts
> - The animus organization is trying to create the new orc superior
> - The Patriae Sicarii lose influence in the Paes Thanatos
> - The Jagged Eye is fighting for the free dwarves
> - Military and civil administration debates payment of services
> - The pillars want more money and more house troops
> - House Kiron annoyed a lot of people by freeing their masks
> 
> I would actually like to do something about the crucible. It´s still missing rituals and as it seems to be a political organization, too there is a political aspect. I want to take some time with this, have to contribute to my own setting and torment my players, tomorrow.



Just to clarify: Yeah, Abi actually said that all the older dragons were killed in the war (at least there were no known survivors), but then there were some cracked eggs found that implied that a new generation had been born at that time (making it pretty darn impressive that the later scholars even figured out about these guys). We're all together on this now, so that's really cool.

As for the Crucible, I think that the political ties of the organisation instead of the religious aspects are still a good place to explore (we do have them involved in plenty of intrigue!).


----------



## Sarellion

Contribution:
Not so current history

A 120 years before the orcs and humans declared their empire of Eyros, the dwarves of Alkshalnjar and the valjarian elves got into a major war about new resources near the common border. Alkshalnjar lost the war and the dwarves were annexed into the elven empire. The magical boundaries were increased to encompass the former dwarven realm as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> forget their name




You're thinking of the Sarynthi, although they aren't really amazonian except that they are all-female.  All excellent points in placing the Blue Mountains.  



> Some folks are also forgetting the spirit of this little project and degererating into arguments and yet more expansive posts cluttering the pages or simply confusing matters more.




While I tend to agree, I think that it is important for those people who feel that they are being misrepresented to speak their piece, so that we can all hopefully come to a happy conclusion.  As long as we continue in the spirit of camaraderie, I think we can't go wrong.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Ark:  I later realised that you might have actually been referring to me in your appraisal of people who are confusing with long contributions (a la my last one).  If so, I'd like to apologise.  I wasn't trying to add any material as actual truths of the setting here; I was basically responding to Khorod's plea:



> I think it might help immensely if we had a Storyteller NPC explanation of some of this, particularly as the educated people of Eyros might know it.




So I made some stories that built upon what we had already without really adding any majour facts to the setting.  If I was the person to which you were referring, and you think I was treating you unfairly, let me know and I can and will simply retract the post.

Oh and Khorod, let me know if this is what you wanted! ^^


----------



## Sarellion

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just to clarify: Yeah, Abi actually said that all the older dragons were killed in the war (at least there were no known survivors), but then there were some cracked eggs found that implied that a new generation had been born at that time (making it pretty darn impressive that the later scholars even figured out about these guys).  We're all together on this now, so that's really cool.
> 
> The domestic plotlines are all good places to look, except that I don't remember the Patriae Sicarii losing influence within Praes Thanatos (they are the day-to-day rulers, so why would they be?), although its possible that I just missed the post that said that.
> 
> As for the Crucible, I think that the political ties of the organisation instead of the religious aspects are still a good place to explore (we do have them involved in plenty of intrigue!).




Clarification not contribution:
The offspring of the bloodwillow Sania is growing up. It seems that they could be a counterweight to the Patriae Sicarii in a few years. I could see a plot by Sania enthralling the Patriae with her ah special qualities and then disrupting the coronation of a new cucullus umbra and so getting rid of the old lich. I think that some guys of the council would happily lend a hand. There is also this Bloodtooth affair that could disrupt the Paes Thanatos. 

I think that Aurilion really bit the dust when he fought together with the five heroes, Silvara is probably dead or she is a younger dragon like Alsixnivis. Luxhara is dead or perhaps she couldn´t be killed permanently like the lizard matron. She is made out of celestial light (positive enrgy?) so my current idea would be that she could reincarnate in Celestia after spending some centuries.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> The offspring of the bloodwillow Sania is growing up. It seems that they could be a counterweight to the Patriae Sicarii in a few years.




D'oh, 
::smacks himself::
That was my contribution that I forgot. In truth, I wasn't thinking of that because its down-the-road, but so are our other important plots. That's what I get for sticking my head in the past so much!  

I like the ideas about the Messengers. Here's another possibility for Lux: Maybe she re-merged with the light of the plane of Celestia like petitioners in Planescape.


----------



## Sarellion

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Sarellion, it was already mentioned previously that the Crucible was a smaller, more exclusive religious cult, so it's largely restricted to handfuls of folks amongst the nobility.




I thought so, but this are high nobles with big influence to throw around. I want to go thru the next summary, see what has been written about it in all parts of the summary and gather it together, contributing something of my own. Something like the domestic politics only Crucible speicifc and more detail.
Sorry about the argument, but I think it was necessary. Its bad that it filled up the thread.


----------



## Abisashi

*Just to clarify*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just to clarify: Yeah, Abi actually said that all the older dragons were killed in the war *(at least there were no known survivors)*...




So, there could be some lying around (perhaps the one in the volcanno?), but no one can really confirm this. The dragons are all pretty innactive right now anyway (No one has seen Alsixnivis as a dragon and survived in quite a while, and he's the only active dragon we've talked about).


----------



## Abisashi

*Contribution*



			
				Sarellion said:
			
		

> Contribution:
> Not so current history
> 
> A 120 years before the orcs and humans declared their empire of Eyros, the dwarves of Alkshalnjar and the valjarian elves got into a major war about new resources near the common border. Alkshalnjar lost the war and the dwarves were annexed into the elven empire. The magical boundaries were increased to encompass the former dwarven realm as well.





Nevermind, I already said this. I sure feel silly.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> So, there could be some lying around (perhaps the one in the volcanno?), but no one can really confirm this. The dragons are all pretty innactive right now anyway (No one has seen Alsixnivis as a dragon and survived in quite a while, and he's the only active dragon we've talked about).




Oh, absolutely.  We just can't make them known to have survived, or it directly conflicts.



> [I realized I hadn't made this formal yet, so now seemed a good time to do so, as people were referring to him as a hybrid even though we hadn't discussed it in this thread.]




I think Sarellion actually mentioned it in the Messengers contribution, at least the silver/white motif.  And Twiggly gave us an excellent model for how it came to be too. ^^


----------



## Abisashi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think Sarellion actually mentioned it in the Messengers contribution, at least the silver/white motif.  And Twiggly gave us an excellent model for how it came to be too. ^^




In fact, _I_ said it in post #492. I feel silly.


----------



## Rystil Arden

This contribution moved below.  Hurray for Eyros!


----------



## Rystil Arden

> In fact, _I_ said it in post #492. I feel silly.




 Just like me when I misremembered my own Sania post. No worries!


----------



## Abisashi

*Contribution - For real this time, yo!*



			
				Sarellion said:
			
		

> Contribution:
> Not so current history
> 
> A 120 years before the orcs and humans declared their empire of Eyros, the dwarves of Alkshalnjar and the valjarian elves got into a major war about new resources near the common border. Alkshalnjar lost the war and the dwarves were annexed into the elven empire. The magical boundaries were increased to encompass the former dwarven realm as well.





Arcane education in Eyros is relatively standardized, at the request of the crown in 2428 EY following the disastrous attempt to invade New Haven*; the difficulty of military commanders in understanding the capabilities and limitations of their arcane casters was considered a major factor in the botched conquest. There is now a common lexicon for common magical concepts, and common spell names have been standardized (to those in the PH, for the most part; proper nouns are Eyros-specific). Spell levels are reffered to as "veils;" the inner veil, the first veil... the ninth veil, and unveiled (though unveiled spells are much more a matter of theory than practice.)

Military spells are split into precise/broad and constructive/destructive/subvertive, as well as special purpose.

By way of example, _Fireball_ is a broad destructive spell of the third veil, _Bull's Strength_ is a precise constructive spell of the second veil, and _Charm Person_ is a precise subvertive spell of the first veil.


*Relevant quote:


			
				Timeline said:
			
		

> 2427 EY: Eyrian forces attempt to invade the halfling city of New Haven but suffer a devestating defeat. The grand monarch immediately abdicates, and the High Admiral, a scion of House Garren, goes into exile.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Abisashi said:
			
		

> Arcane education in Eyros is relatively standardized, at the request of the crown in 2428 EY following the disastrous attempt to invade New Haven*; the difficulty of military commanders in understanding the capabilities and limitations of their arcane casters was considered a major factor in the botched conquest. There is now a common lexicon for common magical concepts, and common spell names have been standardized (to those in the PH). Spell levels are reffered to as "veils;" the inner veil, the first veil... the ninth veil, and unveiled (though unveiled spells are much more a matter of theory than practice.)
> 
> Military spells are split into precise/broad and constructive/destructive/subvertive, as well as special purpose.
> 
> By way of example, _Fireball_ is a broad destructive spell of the third veil, _Bull's Strength_ is a precise constructive spell of the second veil, and _Charm Person_ is a precise subvertive spell of the first veil.
> 
> 
> *Relevant quote:



 Let's say that they were standardised to the names in the PH except not with the Greyhawk NPC names attached (i.e. no Mordenkainen or Bigby in front of the spells).  In fact, I'll make a list of spells with our own Eyros NPCs names on them and put it in the other thread.

Contribution: 

In 3770 BE and 1231 EY, the binary-stars of the constellation known as Alkyone, The Lovers, entered perihelion in a configuration that aligned with their exposure to Eyros for a period of 2 years. This configuration only happens once every 5000 years. The rays from the stars beamed down on Eyros, bestowing happiness and euphoric bliss upon the people. Many religions made claims that this phenomenon was a sign from one of their prophecies or a blessing for their devotion.


----------



## Abisashi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Let's say that they were standardised to the names in the PH except not with the Greyhawk NPC names attached (i.e. no Mordenkainen or Bigby in front of the spells).  In fact, I'll make a list of spells with our own Eyros NPCs names on them and put it in the other thread.




Forgot about that; edited my post. A few other common spells should have different names as well, to remind people this is Eyros and not another world.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Let's say that they were standardised to the names in the PH except not with the Greyhawk NPC names attached (i.e. no Mordenkainen or Bigby in front of the spells).  In fact, I'll make a list of spells with our own Eyros NPCs names on them and put it in the other thread.




Make sure they start with the same letter, and bear some resemblance to the actual name. It's got to be different enough to convey the feel of Eyros (and not to violate the D20 license, if/when it's actually published), but similar enough that people can still easily look them up in the Players Handbook, even if they only have our Eyros-specific names in front of them.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Make sure they start with the same letter, and bear some resemblance to the actual name. It's got to be different enough to convey the feel of Eyros (and not to violate the D20 license, if/when it's actually published), but similar enough that people can still easily look them up in the Players Handbook, even if they only have our Eyros-specific names in front of them.



Hmmm....I guess that means I can't have our current NPCs as the namesakes of these spells. Awww...I guess no chance that we can make them thematically appropriate (like "Alivia's Extraplanar Haven" for "Rope Trick")?

Edit: Since I already made a bunch the wrong way, I'll just finish that post and then fix it to match the letters later.  Easier to cut back once we have a bunch.


----------



## Abisashi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm....I guess that means I can't have our current NPCs as the namesakes of these spells. Awww...I guess no chance that we can make them thematically appropriate (like "Alivia's Extraplanar Haven" for "Rope Trick")?
> 
> Edit: Since I already made a bunch the wrong way, I'll just finish that post and then fix it to match the letters later.  Easier to cut back once we have a bunch.





I think changing a few spells should be ok, but it shouldn't be very many, and we should only change spells where we get a lot of bang for our buck - common spells so players will be reminded frequently that this is a different world.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm....I guess that means I can't have our current NPCs as the namesakes of these spells. Awww...I guess no chance that we can make them thematically appropriate (like "Alivia's Extraplanar Haven" for "Rope Trick")?




I'm all about flavor, don't get me wrong. But a gaming product should be as easily useable as possible, given the constraints of that flavor. Not everyone remembers Bigby or Mordenkainen off the top of their heads. I'd really rather not make people flip randomly through the book, you know?

However...

If you've already got a list going, keep it as is. It occurs to me that we can just include a master list in the PDF, exaplaining that X spell in our setting is Y spell in the PHB. 

(Allowing for the dictates of the OGL/D20L, of course.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I'm all about flavor, don't get me wrong. But a gaming product should be as easily useable as possible, given the constraints of that flavor. Not everyone remembers Bigby or Mordenkainen off the top of their heads. I'd really rather not make people flip randomly through the book, you know?
> 
> However...
> 
> If you've already got a list going, keep it as is. It occurs to me that we can just include a master list in the PDF, exaplaining that X spell in our setting is Y spell in the PHB.
> 
> (Allowing for the dictates of the OGL/D20L, of course.)



 I agree with you that it might be tricky to look up and completely understand where you're coming from, so I'll do my best to keep the letters mostly the same.  And if we change it, I agree that a master list could work (TSR did this with the 2E Netheril Supplement, giving the arcanists Iolaum, Polaris, Karsus, Shade, etc the attribution for the spells rather than the Greyhawk guys)


----------



## Khorod

Telas' Hideous Laughter.  Awesome.

Its been a busy day here.  I was going to make some comments, but I'll let sleeping dogs lie.  I will say Rystil that you've got good stuff, but doing things like Dogmas for every faith is more probably more than a single contribution.

Sounds like the Blue Mountains should be to the East.  Since I am very blurry about external countries and the map, I'm not going to declare where they are.  Let the next person to make a Contribution around them place them more precisely.

Like that, I just thought I'd point out that I try to have a certain amount of detail in my post, but leave gaps and openings for other people.  Kind of like a partially constructed leggo house.  Fraxxer Bloodtooth for example... what Pillar was he in, if any?  What does it mean if he was part of the Lost Pillar, or a current one?

Contribution of the Day:

Pillar Mulcibe has any ancient stash of treasure passed down since the conquest of the Elven realm.  This treasure has been stolen and recovered on several occasions.  Some has been sold to get through tough times, and some has not withstood the ravages of the years.  In this treasure is the Ven Loqandis.  This gold-bladed sword was created by the leader of the Elves to strengthen his hand picked warrior-a champion, bodyguard, and personal agent.

No one knew that amongst its magics was a tremendously complicated geas that the Elven Archmage had layered into the magic- enchantments of loyalty to himself and the Elven people, requirements to fix certain problems.  Amongst these were a series of directives about what to do if the People were conquered...

This sword has been carefully locked up and forgotten for the last four centuries.  For all who hold it for longer than an hour (at night) begin to go mad.  Also amongst the sword's many enchantments were the means for the swordbearer and the Archmage to communicate.  It was determined by sages those centuries ago that to hold the sword connected one's mind to spirits of the dead, and thus to madness.

The Jagged Eye's most talented seers always strive to discover weapons of the past, and recently they came across this sword.  Typical of seers, they had few details, and those few they had were misunderstood.  They thought the sword had been designed to empower those who sought the destruction of Elven enemies.  That is at best an incomplete understanding of the blade.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Now we can't go around naming things after Tellas, unfortunately, because she is a secret. I did name some sneaky spells after Lysia though, since she seems like she was Tellas in disguise.

Time for me to do the update and also update the NPCs and Timeline

Edit: Oh and I agree that I did a lot in that dogma post (though most was compilation of others' ideas, like in the long "Elves" contribution).  So I'm going to stay in the background for a while and just compile old stuff and contribute little bits like the star thing.


----------



## Rystil Arden

*Next Update*

*Politics:*

Half-orcs make up the ruling class of Eyros, and the most high born can trace their ancestry back through several generations of orcish forebears. It has a long tradition of senatorial governance, with occassional periods of despotic autocracy when a particular family or individual gains dominance. Some of the 'unsuccessful' true half-orc candidates have fled into the wilderness regions of Eyros, where they have established a crude, barbarian society of their own. They claim that the only 'true' half-orcs are those bred from two half-orcs, and are becoming both an irritant and an embarrassment to the noble houses of Eyros as their numbers slowly rise.

Because only a TRUE first-generation half-orc may ascend the Thone, the Noble families are very strict about the purity of their House lineages. There are 6 of these families, known collectively as "The Pillars". Three are Human, and Three are Orcish. The greatest political wrangling consists of arranging marriages between Orc and Human children, striving for that one first-generation child that will next take the throne. Needless to say, those half-orc noble childern that don't make the throne find themselves very, very expendable.

Line of Ascent: The precise means for a half-orc to ascend the Throne are as follows.

Within four years of taking the Throne, the current Grand Monarch must select one of the Six Pillars from which his successor will come. This Pillar is known as the Presumptive from this point until a new Grand Monarch ascends. This is the source of much of the political wrangling between Pillars, as they all seek the favor of the new Grand Monarch.

Note that the Grand Monarch cannot choose the Presumptive from which he (or she) came as the new Presumptive. He can choose the other Pillar from which he descends, though this is considered poor form unless he can justify his choice.

It is possible, although rare, for the Pillars to "veto" the Grand Monarch's choice, but it requires a unanimous vote of all five Pillars (other than the Presumptive). The Grand Monarch must then choose a different Pillar. This can occur only once; the Pillars cannot veto the Grand Monarch's second choice. The majority of historical rejections occurred when a Grand Monarch chose one of his own Pillars as Presumptive.

It is up to the Presumptive Pillar to decide which other Pillar it will join with to produce the next heir; this is the source of much more of the political wrangling, as each Pillar seeks the favor of the Presumptive. (On occasion, the Presumptive and its chosen Pillar may attempt to breed specifically--if they feel they have time, and a good reason to do so--but in most cases, it just means they draw from the "pool" of applicable half-orcs. This, of course, is why even the Pillars that don't much like each other keep breeding with each other: So they have such a pool available as necessary.)

A Grand Monarch can change his mind after declaring a Presumptive, but only if he can give good reason to the Pillars, and only if at least three of the six Pillars vote to permit him to do so.

The Grand Monarch maintains a bodyguard of two dozen guards drawn from each of the houses. In order to prevent the appearance of favoritism, four are chosen from each Pillar. There are always at least four different houses represented, to keep any one or two houses from plotting together to attack the Grand Monarch. For the majority of situations, though, there are six guards present, with all houses represented.

The new emperor marries four first-generation half-orc wives upon ascending the throne, one from each combination of houses he is not from. (Switch genders when appropriate.) This is done to prevent favoritism, and to insure that the emperor's children can never follow him to the throne, even were they somehow able to subvert the other laws preventing it.

To prevent any one Pillar from rising up, the legions based out of their district, and responsible for their defense are not commanded by those loyal to that Pillar. When a Pillar's scions come of age for service, they are first sent to the Capital for more formal training, and then placed in legions in other districts. This prevents any conflict of interest in case of rebellion, and also encourages closer ties among the Pillars, by having their neighbors protect them. The defense of the House city, however, is up to the Pillar itself, and not the legions. Peasant conscripts remain in their own districts however, to encourage them to fight for their home more vigorously. Career enlisted are assigned as needed.

The various Houses of Eyros (including the Six Pillars) are greatly extended families, and actually contain more than one family name within them. If someone wants to fully and formally identify themselves, they include personal name, family name, and both House names. This procedure uses the Orc prefix "dal," which indicates "of," when naming the father's House; and the prefix "ty," which loosely translates into "by way of," for indicating the mother's House. For instance, Felra Raj-Tinar would, in court, introduce herself as "Felra Raj-Tinar dal-Vajar ty-."

Taxes are paid to the pillar that rules the province. The Imperial Treasury assesses what a province can pay and then tasks the regional government to collect the taxes. The Pillar has the allowance to take a certain percentage for themselves to use it for provincial issues and it is expected that they take some money extra to compensate for their work. Extra money is paid to border districts to pay for infrastructure like roads and extra food stores. Most fortresses and weapon caches are under direct imperial control, supervised by the imperial legions. There is a constant debate between imperial commanders who serve the empire first and regional governors about payment for the services the civil authorities provide. As the commanders come from different pillars, they don´t mind to give the regional governors some headaches and get a good laugh out of it. It is expected that the pillars will try to talk the next empress to increase their tax cut, perhaps offering to take some of the military burden off imperial shoulders. 

The House of Malarn, is considered to be the most progressive of the Pillars. The leaders of the house occasionally go as far as to "adopt" notable or particularily worthy members of other races into the house, on an honorary basis. Obviously, they are kept out of positions in line for ascendancy to the throne. They are however, allowed to add the dal-Malarn suffix to their name.

Because of this, they are looked upon with suspicion by the more pure Pillars. Even more so, since their house produces a higher percentage of _career_ officers and soldiers. Are they positioning themselves for a move against the other pillars?

House Taljik, the third and smallest of the Orc Houses, is trying to lift the image of its home city of Taljik-ka (using -ka on the end of the word notes that this is the Houses home city) by the building of a new arena complex. This complex, which will rival the size of the complex in Eyrdeyn, will house both a longstrider lizard racing track and a blood sports arena with all its auxiliary buildings complexes that come with both facilities. Taljik is staking a lot of their province’s finances on this venture on the knowledge that Felra Raj-Tinar enjoys the games. They hope the arena, which will not be complete for several years yet, will build the image of the House in her eyes after she ascends the Throne, and thus give them a leg up on becoming the next Presumptive.

House Kiron, a human Pillar, rules the southern province of Aenajadin, which borders the elven nation of Nistadeen, from their capital city of Kiron-ka. Once House Kiron had a reputation for excess and debauchery, but the blood war between orcs and humans and resultant fall of one of the Pillars caused the house elders to reexamine their priorities. Saint Lasair, prophet of the Dawn, delivered her message of universal enlightenment to the very receptive family elders, who declared the Dawnist Church the established faith of the province. In keeping with the Dawnist devotion to freewill, House Kiron abandoned the use of Masks and elves were recognized as freepersons within Aenajadin.

In addition to a Human and an Orc spouse, Kiron nobles often keep an elven consort. The human scions of House Kiron are the ruling class of Aenajadin, half-orc scions aspire to the throne of Eyros, and half-elf scions are the elite clergy of the Dawnist church. Having no elven Masks, the Children of the Dawn are House Kiron's greatest magical resource. Often seen as second class, half-elf scions are always striving to prove their loyalty to House Kiron. They were the first to join Lusarum in his denunciation of the Corythian "heresy" of the Nistadeen elves.

Members of the human Pillar House Mulcibe are distinctive for their bright red-gold hair. House Mulcibe is led by the passionate, opinionated, and utterly charming Farina Saeryn dal-Mulcibe, who is famed across Eyros for her love of cute dhazi and her extensive collection of dhazi of every colour of the rainbow (Supplicants seeking the favour of House Mulcibe would do well to bring a brilliantly coloured pure-bred infant dhaz to Farina as a gift). House Mulcibe scions tend to be more likely to follow the teachings of The Crucible, whether or not they are Crucible members. House Mulcibe is known for its impassioned artists and skilled artisans, and weapons with the flame symbol of a master Mulcibe smith are highly prized across Eyros and oft-enchanted to last, passed on by generations of wielders. Detractors of House Mulcibe have for some time used the distinctive red-gold hair of the Mulcibe scions to create nasty, slanderous rumours that members of House Mulcibe engage in ghastly acts of necrophilia with Eyrian zombies. House Mulcibe members can't explain their odd hair colour, and some of them are secretly afraid that the rumours might be true. In actuality, House Mulcibe descends from an eladrin who journeyed to this realm on Conquers Twice's first voyage from the celestial planes. (and some members of House Mulcibe have Eladrin bloodline traits)

_*Culture:*_

Eyros has very "Roman-esque" feel, Style of dress, and architecture. People favor togas, buildings have Big Columns..Large, beautiful statues of the Gods/Kings.

Due to the need for the noble families to both maintain pure human or orc lines and to produce half-blooded children they commonly practice polygamy. Most commonly this is in the form of a noble married to another noble of an off-race house, and to another spouse of the same race, this second spouse is almost always (very strong custom) drawn from outside the noble families. (The practice of in race exogamy help avoid the dangers of inbreeding.) It is from these non-noble spouses that the pure familly lines continue. (Note that only noble to noble offspring use hyphenated names.

There are also (rarer) quartet marriges composed of two noble spouses and two nonnoble spouses (Two orcs, two humans.) Such a quartet can obviously produce halforc children by the nonnoble parents, such children are considered noble but form the very lowest rank of nobility, equivilent to a squire or landless knight.

These marriage customs are one of the causes of the rumours amoung non Eyrosians of Eyrosian debauchery.

Eyros is a militant society: the half-orcs in power fear it is one in decline, for they are not the iron warriors their forefathers were. The armies of Eyros tend to favor cavalry and ranged combat due to the potential large battlefields, and need for distance from plainsfires. For all races in Eyros except the half-orcs, a five-year tour of military service is compulsory upon reaching adulthood. However, this term of service can be waived by the Emeror, a senator, or a local governor, if the individual can prove that he is contributing to society's well-being in some other way. Thus, most people try to be among the best at whatever it is they do--craftsmen, trader, magic, whatever--to avoid conscription. The exception to this rule are the dwarves, who are generally considered insufficiently trustworthy to serve on the battlefield. Among the Orc-Blooded themselves, those who do not choose to serve are looked down upon, though they are not forced to do so. And as most Orc-Blooded begin their military careers as officers, most of them are happy to serve.

The Legions of Eyros are more than just soldiers and formations. On every campaign comes a team of engineers. These are specialists dedicated to knowledge of construction of fortifications, and seige machinery. They have knowledge of the most effecient ways to set up light fortifications, and given time, how to construct more durable fortresses. They are the reason that a legion never camps down for the night without at least a light fence around the area, and a latrine near the edge. For most of the building, they direct the legions in how to do the simple labor, and then do the more intricate work themselves. They also keep, create, or alter preexisting plans as the situation calls for.

Passed down from ancient orcish traditions, adapted through cooperation with the humans for so long, Eyrian nobility tend to be somewhat hedonistic and boisterous, particularly relishing debate, oratory, dueling, and watching gladiatorial matches. As the orcs of old solved their problems and debates largely through shouting, threats, and outright violence, so too do the Eyrians engage in similar though more refined methods of venting frustration, solving disputes, and expressing themselves. Public debate and oratory are common pasttimes of the nobility, which can sometimes become very heated especially amongst the orcish and half-orcish amongst the Pillars.

When not busy with their educations, young Eyrosian nobles are encouraged to socialize with each other. Early fraternization with their peers is a vital part of keeping the breeding traditions of their people fuctioning. Many a young noble has found themselves in a marriage arranged with a childhood friend. These marriages are often cemented before the children are even of breeding age. While physical activities and mock combats are always enjoyed by Eyrosian youth, other popular pastimes emphasize the bardic traditions of the half-orcs. These include debate, storytelling, chorale singing, and a strange form of improvisational theater where the young nobles narrate a script, and force their servants, passing commoners, and the occaisonal mask to act out scenes.

During several weeks each summer, the young of all the Pillars are sent to a special compound on the beaches of the Mhur River. There, they play with other children, go on picnics, perform music, and other activites designed to increase the bonds between the ruling houses. To prevent indoctrination by any one group,* several chaperones from each house attend as well. But, as they cannot be everwhere and watch all the children, groups often manage to sneak away and cause mischief, or in the case of the older youths, trysts and romantic mischief. But, for the most part, it remains a sedate affair. It also gives the parents time without the need to worry about and watch their progeny.

Senators and their ilk tend to earn reputations through a sharp wit or combat prowess, as most disputes and matters of honor amongst the nobility are solved through a formalized duel, usually right on the spot, but those who are keen of wit can back out of a duel by dismissing the accuser's case with a sharp rebuttal or a scathing rebuke that puts the accuser to shame, forcing him to back down.

When the challenge of a duel is accepted, the fight is brutal and fast, neither party allowed to use magic except for the most simple of magic arms and armor they may have with them, and then only if they own it personally. There must be witnesses, and at least one noble witness of neither contender's family to serve as official observer of the victory. Duels are never to the death, but a warrior cannot yield unless they are unable to effectively fight on. Severed limbs or the like must be replaced shortly afterward by the severer, by paying a priest to Regenerate the severee. In the event of accidental death, the slayer or his/her family must pay for the slain to be True Ressurected, or as near as they can afford.

The duels help the orc-blooded to maintain their civility by taking out their inherant aggression non-lethally on those who transgress upon them, while the humans less frequently instigate duels.

As is to be expected from a culture dominated by Half-Orcs, fashion throughout the realm takes it's cue from the nobles. Royal clothes are dyed red with the blood of a ritually slaughtered sacred lizard. Only one of these beasts may be sacrificed in this manner each year, making red garments both highly desireable, as well as incredibly expensive.

Additionally the green tint of a half orcs skin is seen as a sign of virility and nobility. As such there is great demand for skin dyes and cosmetics to enhance the greenish tint of the skin. Surprisingly, many of the other races have also taken to using these green cosmetics. Since Copper is the necessary ingredient for these cosmetics, it is never used as currency, and it's value has been steadily increasing throughout the realm.

As most gems and crystals in Eyros appear to be either linked to principles of ultimate evil, psionic terrorists, or have nasty side affects on their bearers, the jewelry of Eyros is usually worked metals, bone, or enamel/cloisonne.
Gems are decidedly unlucky in Eyros. Powerful, but unlucky.

Mosaics have always been one of the popular forms of art. More difficult to transport than paintings or sculpture, they are considered to be more durable, and can be appreciated even outside.

Thus, when one of the kings decided to memorialize his reign approximately three centuries ago, he asked one of the most skilled mosaic creators to render his likeness. And his sucessor asked the same thing. And so on. When age had taken his eyesight and dexterity, this artist passed the duty on to his son, who carried on the tradition. Thus, for several centuries now, the duty and honor of creating these royal mosaics has passed from generation to generation of the same family, always learning from their elders, always on the lookout for new stones, new techniques to hone their art. Three generations ago, the mosaic maker, Sandlan Kreytos was adopted into House Malarn. The current maker, just starting on his third royal mosaic is named Envard Kreytos

Eyrian parents collect and save their children's milk teeth as they fall out. The teeth are then ritually added to a fine silver chain, and the resulting necklace is then presented to Praes Thanatos. The gnomes claim that these necklaces help the necromancers drive death energies away from the children, protecting them from harm. In reality, the gnomes are likely just stockpiling ritual items should they ever need to rebel against their current masters as they did their old.

The noble half orcs are trained from birth in a special ritualized fighting style known as "The Claws of the Dragon." This fighting style specializes in the two-bladed sword, and uses many leaping attacks and charges. Each year a tournament is held for the the nation's youth to compete in this bloody martial art. While other races are permitted to enter the tournamet, few do, and everyone knows that even those that do are expected to purposefully lose to their orcblooded betters.

Horses are uncommon in Eyros and considered weak and useless by the Eyrian orcs. Instead Eyrians ride longstrider lizards (deinonychus, dinosaur) which have been domesticated for riding and for drawing carts. Warstrider lizards are longstriders which are ridden into battle. While longstriders and warstriders are identical only the fittest and most promising longstrider lizards become warstriders.

Messages are sent by a network of couriers and courier posts. A rider is sent from one of the posts, down the roads with the messages to be delivered. He travels light, with special mounts trained to run for long distances. When he reaches the next post, he delivers any messages that are destined for that post, or other posts further down that branch, and picks up new messages destined for locations down his route. He then switches his mount out for a fresh one, and moves on. The messages he delivered are then held until another rider arrives heading in an appropriate direction, when the process is repeated. Each post also has one or occasionally two riders, who make a circuit around the nearby villages once every two or three days, to deliver the messages to the villages when they arrive. With the right timing, a message can be sent across the country in about 4 days. With a lot of stops, it can also take up to two weeks. The wealthy and powerful may have other methods of sending messages, but those are rare, and almost all commoners use the post.

Shocker lizards are favored pets in Eyros, and have become largely domesticated the same way as dogs and cats in other cultures. Domestic dogs and cats are unheard of in Eyros, but foreign ambassadors sometimes bring such strange, weak little pets on their visits to Eyrdeyn, which amuses the Pillars as a sign of how weak the foreign powers are, to domesticate such mild and feeble beasts. Wealthy Eyrian cities tend to suffer occasional, but mild, freak thunderstorms due to the presence of many shocker lizard pets in the city. This is a boon in drought seasons, but too infrequent to be much help then.

Shocker lizards are called dhazi (singular dhaz) in Eyros, the old orcish name for the critters, and Eyrians show off their pride and skill in lizard-taming by finding the biggest and most beautiful dhazi to make their pets. However, they are difficult to tame in adulthood, so an Eyrian must find their ideal pet when it is a hatchling and raise it themselves. Eyrians who manage to raise a particularly large and exquisite shocker lizard are considered to have a good eye for spotting potential and beauty, having spotted the difficult signs of such in a mere hatchling.

Privileged Eyrian children (as the poor ones can't afford a pet shocker lizard) enjoy racing their dhazi, while older Eyrians enjoy taking their pets on hunting trips. The orc-blooded House of Taljik likes to make capturing a wild dhaz hatchling into a rite of passage to adulthood for their children, training the youths to be cunning, sneaky, or just plain fast as they try to steal a hatchling from a nest guarded by many adult dhazi. They see this rite of passage as a point of pride showing their prowess and strength to the larger Houses.

Lamb is the predominant food source. Most peasants are shepherd/farmers, who save the fattest and juiciest lamb of the year as an offering for the sacred lizards at the local temples.

One of the latest trends in the city of Eyrdeyn is horticulture. There has been much reclamation of land in the city for the growing of gardens etc, which has caused growing resentment from the lower classes of the city who tend to be the ones most affected by the reclamations. The race is on by the more prominent families/companies/guilds etc to see who can coach one of the Kohl'Tass (the Lizard Men Druids from the delta of the Kohoal mentioned in post 44) out of the delta to help tend the new fashion. No one has succeeded in doing this yet.

Indeed, to save land, and also to keep the gardens close to their homes, the wealthiest of merchants and the ruling class have begun to build gardens on top of their roofs, for their private appreciation. This also allows as much sunlight as possible to reach the plants. Competition among certain circles has grown so fierce, that some people have taken to importing the richest, most fertile soil from several hundred miles away, and to sabotaging their neighbor's gardens.

A popular game among Eyrians is Tarhg, a sport which developed from an ancient orc ritual. Tarhg is played in a circular dirt ring with 2 teams of five players. On either side of the arena are goals, usually represented by two tall poles. A heavy leather ball, which substitutes the severed head used in olden times, is used and to score a team must get the ball into the other team’s goal, usually by throwing or kicking it past the defending team. While punching and kicking other players is a penalty, grappling them is an acceptable tactic. Prior to a match it is usually customary to soak the dirt arena in blood. Not just ceremonial, the blood helps keep the dirt from being stirred up during the game.

Harkening back to their marshal roots, nearly all noble men carry a short sword, about two feet long total. Even those with no need or even aptitude for swordsmanship carry one as a symbol of their status. Wealthy or powerful commoners can also be found carrying one, as a symbol of _their_ power, but also for practical means of self defense. As it is issued to all military personnel, many noble men simply hang onto their sword after their term of service is ended.

Both the Double Bladed Sword and the Short Sword are iconic weapons of Eyros. Many people carry the Short Sword, and it is the most popular, and ubiquitous weapon of Eyros. The Double Bladed Sword, however, is the more romantic weapon, with mystique surrounding it. It is the weapon of masters, those who train and practice with it, for show and flamboyance. Those who carry a double bladed sword are known for serious training, rather than the basic knowledge (or less) of those who carry only the Short Sword.

Most people in the Sovereignty speak Vulgar Eyrosian, also known as Peasant Speech, the Common Tongue, or simply Eyrosian. This language combines the now-dead language of Ancient Vraylese (from which most human languages are derived) with a large infusion of orcish words. Meanwhile, legal documents are required to be written (and royal decrees spoken) in Noble Eyrosian, known to most commoners as Court Speech. This language has become softer and more refined than the tribal orcish tongues from which it is derived. The two dialects are closely related; native speakers of one can understand speech in the other 90% of the time. However, court documents written in Noble Eyrosian use the old orcish pictograms, very concise but challenging to learn.

Few prisons exist in Eyros, and those that do are intended mostly to hold people pre-trial, to hold POWs, or to hold only the most violent of convicted criminals. Most crimes in Eyros are instead punished by conscription into the armies or indentured servitude (either to the government or the victims of the crime, based on circumstances). The length of service is related to the damage caused in the crime, but always involves the convict working enough hours to pay back any losses or damages 10 times over (at the bare minimum). Anyone considered too violent to be used as an indentured servant or soldier is most likely scheduled for execution.

Arcane education in Eyros is relatively standardized, at the request of the crown in 2428 EY following the disastrous attempt to invade New Haven*; the difficulty of military commanders in understanding the capabilities and limitations of their arcane casters was considered a major factor in the botched conquest. There is now a common lexicon for common magical concepts, and common spell names have been standardized (to those in the PH, for the most part; proper nouns are Eyros-specific). Spell levels are reffered to as "veils;" the inner veil, the first veil... the ninth veil, and unveiled (though unveiled spells are much more a matter of theory than practice.) Military spells are split into precise/broad and constructive/destructive/subvertive, as well as special purpose. By way of example, _Fireball_ is a broad destructive spell of the third veil, _Bull's Strength_ is a precise constructive spell of the second veil, and _Charm Person_ is a precise subvertive spell of the first veil.

The Eyrosian week is nine days.

_*History:*_

Approximately 7,500 years ago Taufenacht was defeated by a group of heroes, including Rrahask Sshasaar, and his armies were defeated by a coalition led by the elves who afterward came to control what would one day be the empire of Eyros. Alsixnivis was born shortly before his fall, and it is rumored that others were as well. The heroes slew one wyrmling, but said there were the remains of several eggs by the time they got there. It is possible that these other dragons are also loyal to Taufenacht, but this is unkown. This is a rather ancient tidbit, though it's not really a secret.

Dragons were originally created or brought into the world by Taufenacht. His enemies created dragons to counter his, but they were young and weak. Before Taufenacht won the Deceiver's War (in 4856 BE) his enemies hid the last of their dragons away. Almost 800 years later the Five Heroes awakened these dragons to aid them against Taufenacht's dragons, and they were able to kill several before they lost the element of surprise. Although the heroes eventually succeeded in killing all of Taufenacht's older dragons (at least, so it is believed), several younger ones escaped or were not found, and the elder older good dragons perished as well. The Five Heroes destroyed most of Taufenacht's access points to the world, but they missed one in the far north, where Taufenacht's Silver-White hybrid, Alsixnivis, was taking his first flights. Taufenacht can now only influence the world through a few points - the cerebrum ruby, the Twelve, and perhaps a few other places. Now he is just biding his time, for few if any people who are not his his ally, servant, or thrall know that he still lives and has access to the world. As long as Taufenacht ruled the prime, his dragons were the enforcers of his will and feared as much as the dark tyrant himself. The celestial dragons were envoys from heaven, trying to uplift the spirits of the oppressed and easen their burden. Surviving or younger celestial dragons, if there are indeed any, have returned to the celestial realms. 

120 years before the orcs and humans declared their empire of Eyros, the dwarves of Alkshalnjar and the Valjarian elves got into a major war about new resources near the common border. Alkshalnjar lost the war and the dwarves were annexed into the elven empire. The magical boundaries were increased to encompass the former dwarven realm as well.

In 3770 BE and 1231 EY, the binary-stars of the constellation known as Alkyone, The Lovers, entered perihelion in a configuration that aligned with their exposure to Eyros for a period of 2 years. This configuration only happens once every 5000 years. The rays from the stars beamed down on Eyros, bestowing happiness and euphoric bliss upon the people. Many religions made claims that this phenomenon was a sign from one of their prophecies or a blessing for their devotion.

The Grand Monarchs used to be pure blooded members of the 6 pillars following the ancient conquest, with each Grand Monarch choosing a succesor from another House in a Fixed sequence. 350 years ago the Kings and his chosen succesor were killed by a dwarven assasin (The source of the current hatred of dwarves). The succession split along racial lines and a fierce civil war ensued, becoming a war of anihilation between Orcs and Humans. A huge proportion of both populations were killed. The war ended in horror when one of the six pillars was obliterated to a man, and a truce was brokered by Agathon of the Crimson Robe; as a half-orc, he was the only one who could deal with both sides. A great moot was held, and chose Agathon as the new Grand Monarch; it was this that began the tradition of half-orc rule. Also at the moot an obscure cadet branch of the lost familly was elevated to status as one of the 6 pillars to maintain the racial balance.

There is a dark secret behind the short lifespans of the Eyrian monarchs: Long ago when the cruel elven warlords ruled the land that is now called Eyros, their Valjin (necromancer-enchanters) created a powerful and insidious magic in their volcanic magic laboratory that allowed them to extend their already-lengthy lifespans at the expense of their orcish thralls, who were kept docile and servile while living shorter lives at the same time. After the orc/human conquest, the ancient gnomish necromancer Thanatos and his apprentices struggled mightily to reverse-engineer the magic against the elves, but the best they could do was reverse the enchantment magic, as the lifespan portion seems to be based purely on an idiosyncracy of elven physiology. Thanatos created an amythest crown that would need to be worn by one of orc blood that would allow control of the elves by the invaders at the expense of the wearer's lifeforce. As a result, the invaders were able to create the Masks, a group of elves who are servile and childlike in their outlook, but able to live a very long time. Because of this, there exist Masks like the famously powerful Alivia, a youthful and childlike elf who enjoys sweets but has actually been alive for the entire 3000 year history of humans and orcs in Eyrdeyn. Only a few members of each house know this secret, and they must sometimes retreat to the volcano with the Patriae Sicarii to revitalise the crown, which has led to the rumours of a cushy hot-spring retreat. The assassination leading to the civil war of 350 years ago (Known as the War of the Crumbled Pillar due to the annihilation of one of the pillars) was instigated by an orc Pillar that was upset by the fact that only orcs were victimised by this process. Agathon's genius lay in choosing half-orcs to wear the crown, as well as initiating a tradition of abdication that allowed these half-orcs to remove the crown when they became enfeebled.

The original Orcish tribes of the ancient invasions were amongst the servants of the Twelve. The original Human tribes of the ancient invasions worshipped Ur. Their shamans directed them in defense of the Holy Vale of Ur. Thousands of years ago, the humans and orcs fought every Orcish Generation. Eventually, both sides were worn down, and the human shamans (whose true allegiance was more to protecting the Vale than their people) cast out their people, banishing them from the region. Several years before this, a Gnome broke free from the Elven necromancers to the south. He was losing his mind from the dark secrets to which he'd been exposed. Calling out for aid, for anything for his people, he killed himself. The blood that poured from his veins burnt like acid into the stone. Several years later, the one who would be Thanatos came across the corpse, and the blood-carved stone. Thanatos read it silently, but another of his apprentices read it aloud. And so the great summoning spell was unleashed. This broke the domination of the 12 Pillars over the Orcs, and gave some direction to the aimless human tribes. Under the parallel call of the magic, the humans and orcs, once enemies, raided into the Elven lands together.

Thanatos spoke with the spirit of the dead gnome, learning its name as Aekalda. He used his power to rip the etched stone out of the ground and rolled it up. He then hid the Scroll of Aekalda, fearing what would happen if a non-Gnome came to possess it. Thanatos believes a powerful spellcaster, using this scroll, could undo its spell. As a result, all those of Eyrian Orcish Blood would suddenly be under the mental influence of the Twelve, and not predisposed to supporting the gnomes. A successful recasting of the spell after this would break this influence again, and subconsciously rededicate all those of the ancient tribal bloodlines to the safety of the realm- and to save the gnomes from what threatens them. Recovering this Scroll from its hiding place, and recasting the spell, is an option of last resort for Thanatos. However, he does not properly understand this magic, for it is Divine in nature.


Nearly a millenia ago, royal trappings (or crown jewels, whatever you want to call them) vanished. These included the Royal Sash, Royal Sword, and Royal Ring. The vault guards unanimously claimed that during the night, they drove off a pale, beautiful Human woman, who glowed faintly as though lit from behind by a pale, violet light. They were both executed for failure of their duties. The mysterious human woman who is thought to have stolen the royal trappings in 1985 EY was actually an agent of the Indraccans, who hoped to take the trappings for her own kingdom's use. Although she was not successful, she came close to her goal, causing the Mask Tellas to realise that the royal trappings were not safe in their current position. In order to preserve them to fulfill one of Jal-qwuin's prophecies, Tellas stole the trappings herself. This had the side benefit of protecting her identity from anyone who might examine the Sword too carefully. When she heard that the guards on duty were to be executed, she collected them and replaced them with semi-real shadowy images, using enchantment magic to create new identities for the true guards and reinsert them in Eyrian society while the images were executed. The Sash is a broad belt of silver and gold links, studded with gems of all colors. It is worn diagonally across the body from left shoulder to right hip. The Sword is an elaborate short sword, with a small round guard, and a total length of about two feet. It is studded with gems on the hilt and guard, and the handle wrapped with fine lizard skin, and silver wire. The blade itself is bright steel, but embossed with golden images from Eyros history down the length of the blade. One of the images on the sword is an artists rendition of the creation of the first Imperial Mask, Tellas. The image is very detailed, though very finely engraved, and the artist did his research well. When the image is examined carefully under some sort of magical magnification, an open scroll containing the full text of Tellas's Primal Oath can be seen and read clearly. The Sword comes with a lizard skin belt and scabbard, both also studded with gems. The Ring is a simple, yet large signet ring with the seal of Eyros dominant. On the sides of the band are large diamonds, with sapphires ringing the seal itself. There were lesser objects in the vault as well, but they were not historically significant. Those were left alone.

_*Currency:*_

Carca (carcas): A small rectangular iron coin which is used instead of copper. 1 carca weighs 4.5 grams and 100 carcas weighs 1 pound.

Sepus (sepii): A large silver coin usually stamped with the ruling family’s symbol on one side and an image of Mt. Xark and the City of Eyrdeyn on the back. 1 Sepus weighs 8.5 grams and 50 sepii weighs 1 pound.

Zoth (zothen): A small gold coin. In Eyros zothen are worth 1 gp, but outside of Eyros zothen are worth only 5 sp due to their small weight. 1 zoth weighs 4.5 grams and 100 zothen weighs 1 pound.

Thal (thals): paper currency. With a shortage of platinum Eyros uses paper currency in its place. While worth 1 pp in Eyros, thals are considered worthless everywhere else. 1 thal weighs 1 gram and 500 thals weighs 1 pound.

10 iron carcas = 1 silver sepus
10 silver sepii = 1 gold zoth
10 gold zothen = 1 paper thal

_*Religion:*_

Few of the religions recognize "gods" per se; the divine takes other forms.

The dominant and oldest religion has grown up around the worship of the reptiles which are common in the area. Called the Draconic Legacy, it reveres saurians of all types and some followers pay devotion to the Draconic Messenger (see below). Dragons, though they feature prominently in fairy tales and children's bedtime stories, are suspicously absent from modern history. Locals believe that the large reptiles that roam the nearby wilderness are somehow linked to these dragons, which in turn represented divine forces. This is why the dominant religion focuses on reptiles. Although very rare, Dragons on Eyros have a large advantage over dragons on other worlds - they are immortal (as in, they don't die of natural causes, not that they cannot be killed). After becoming great wurms they tend to become more contemplative and scheming, and begin measuring their age in millenia instead of pairs of centuries. Their endless life-spans lead dragons to hatch grand schemes that take thousands of years to come to fruition.

Draconic Legacy prophecies often speak of a promised High Holy One who will come to save the empire in it's time of greatest need. This promised champion is said to combine all the finest qualities of the noble half-orc as well as the power of the ancient dragons (half-dragon). Occaisonally a half-orc child will be born with what appears to be scales, or the slitted eyes of a reptile. These children are taken and raised by the reptile cult, and while they have all shown remarkable aptitude for arcane magic (sorceror), none of them has yet proven to be the High Holy One. Of course it must be said that the empire has yet to face its time of greatest need ...

Part of Legacy dogma is the idea that righteous souls are reborn in the sacred lizards, and when the high holy one comes these souls will awaken. What if some were awakened early? The messenger dragons were be sacred lizards that were prematurely awakend by the forces of Celestia and the Abyss, and in the case of the evil dragons, corrupted by Taufenacht. When the high holy one comes all the sacred lizards will awaken and be transfigued in to true dragons.

The Draconic Legacy has an unbreakable tradition of Sanctuary. Anyone who ask for sanctuary at a temple must be granted it, and cannot be evicted unless they violate the hospitality of the cult.

Other religions include: An elemental fire cult called the Crucible, which is responsible for preserving the purity of royal lineage.

Members of the Crucible elemental-fire cult are highly secretive and drawn from the upper echelons of the Pillars. An initiate is called an Ember, and after a year the Ember is considered a Flame, while the cult is lead by six Pyres, each Pyre from a different Pillar. Crucibles of mixed orc and human blood must declare themselves loyal to one and only one of their parent Houses. When a Pyre leaves the cult, through death or retirement, the other Pyres collectively choose a Flame from that ex-Pyre's Pillar to replace him or her.

Each initiate is chosen by a Pyre of the same Pillar as the initiate, and that Pyre oversees the initiation of the new Ember. Potential initiates are observed first for some years by Flames, who suggest the most promising candidates to the Pyre of their Pillar, who then observes a few to determine who is worthy or needed by the cult. Pyres and Flames are very careful in their observations and choices for new members, to ensure the continued secrecy and influence of the Crucible in maintaining the royal purity.

Crucible cultists wear drab brown robes that cover them entirely, such that any observed in public appear to be nothing more than beggars or travelers. They each wear a personalized mask underneath their hood, however, and the mask always bears a flame emblem or pattern somewhere. In meetings with other Crucible cultists, they pull back their hoods just enough to reveal their masks so they can identify eachother. Crucibles each choose an orcish word for their name in the cult, and never use their true name amongst their fellow cultists; only the Pyre who initiated them knows their true name, yet none of the Pyres know eachothers' true names since they were each initiated by previous Pyres. Flame Droth Vajar is an influential cultist of the Crucible, though a common Flame in rank, from the Pillar of Vajar, and his chosen name Droth means "stone" in the orcish tongue. Cultists of the Crucible draw their power from an ancient efreeti, magically bound to a hidden cave deep in Mt. Xark, or at least use the bound efreeti as a focus for channeling fiery power from the mountain or elsewhere.

A relatively new dualistic religion called the Children of Dawn, who seek to usher the world out of what they see a the current age of darkness and into a new golden age. They see those opposed to their goals as agents of Twilight. Although it is a relatively small faith, the Childen of the Dawn have a great deal of influece due to its popularity among the merchant class and the human-blood House of Kiron. The Dawnist dispise the Elves of Nistadeen as both mercantile competitors and infidels. They consider the debasement of the symbol of the Dawn into a creature created in the elves own image, the "god" Corythos, a blasphemy of the highest order. House Kiron has made it known that they will only support half-orc applicants to the throne who pledge to destroy Nistadeen and wipe out the Corythian heresy.

A belief in the power of the Sea itself, practiced almost exclusively by halflings.

The common folk make frequent, largely ceremonial blood sacrifice to the soil; the blood of thousands waits beneath the ground for the call of sorcery and ritual. A tree known as Bloodwillow often grows from the blood-soaked soil. The large black fruit it grows is full of seeds and absorbed blood. This fruit, known as Clot Apples (ew!) can be used to give power to necromantic rituals and spells. Entire secret valleys full of Bloodwillows are tended by the Praes Thanatos. Undead raised from these lands have interesting characteristics; skeletons are red or purple hued; zombie flesh is invigorated, not rotting; the eyes bloodshot, the hair red-brown.

Due to the corrupt influence that the blood in the soil has on the environment, Druids of a darker nature congregate to the lands of Eyros and are often used as unaffiliated assassins by those with means.
Even Druids of Good have trouble resisting the dark powers the land's blood offers. Those who dabble in this dark knowledge have seen affected druids progress from an unclean feeling, to an unsettling aura, to a slight purpling of skin and reddening of the hair, to skin a deep crimson-violet hue with dank red-brown hair, and possibly into a corrupt metamorphosis into a vampire.

Each family of the ruling class also has a family god, usually a legendary ancestor, that only they worship. This god is given small offerings, usually of food or incense, at the last meal of the day and are also honored at a yearly festival, during which the idols are clothed and bejewelled in a lavish style. Families compete to have the most beautifully, and expensively, dressed idol and show them off in grand parade. It is a great disgrace and bad luck for a family to lose the idol, to have their idol destroyed or to be unable to honor it with appropriate gifts. Each Pillar maintains several ancient artifacts, usually personal belongings of ancient family members of note. During the ages, they have developed some small amount of power (worship bestows power, after all) on their own, but their primary importance is simply to establish lineage for the family.

On Eyros, worship is power. It is not the power of gods in other settings, but it's subtle effect is very important. Worship power usually manifests itself as an aura related to how the thing is worshipped. For instance, Vildaxaranthus has an aura of tyranny, and the worship of the pillars' family gods gives the idols auras of prosperity and happiness. The standards of the legions of Eyros are all worshipped by their respective legions, and give them an edge against their enemies.

The power of worship is not common knowledge; those who know rarely disseminate this information, but also rarely use it themselves because it makes them easier to find (and possibly susceptible to certain rare magics or materials.

All the many faiths of Eyros, and its surrounding nations as well, have one common legend to all of them: The myth of the demon Taufenacht. Taufenacht is something of a Satan-equivalent, not in that he's the source of all evil--he's not considered to be such by any of the major religions--but in the idea that he is the ruler of demons, tempter of mortals, and tormentor of damned souls. (Of course, exactly what one has to do to be damned in the afterlife varies from faith to faith.)

Taufenacht is not the only great fiend of myth and legend in Eyros, for Cururultar the Bladed Tyrant is named in many scrolls as the lord of a dark army, frequently clashing with both the celestials and Taufenacht alike. Cururultar is not nearly so subtle as Taufenacht, but draws many fiends to his ranks and coaxes many mortals to acts of war, for combat and conquest are his passions, and it was Cururultar who spurred Valjin and the elves to conquest against their allies millenia ago, and then the orcs and humans to further conquest over Eyros in latter years. Some in the Legions of Eyros secretly hold sacrifices to Cururultar hoping he will grant them victory in battle. The Bladed Tyrant appears as a large fiend with adamantine plates fused to his flesh, and all manner of swords and knives and axes sprouting from his flesh-armor.

Every year at midwinter there is a meteor shower. The main form of astrology is the interpretation of the paths of meteors. In Eyrian astrology the important factor is the location rather than the date of birth, as a reading of the sky visable from that spot will tell the fortunes of the following year.

The Eyrosian Calendar consists of 15 months which range from being 28 to 31 days long. Aru is the first month and has 29 days. The Dawning Festival is held on the first day of Aru which celebrates not only the start of a new year, but the start of spring.

Eyros has many holidays, but by far the most somber and most imporant is the Eve of Falling Blood. This occurs on the anniversary of the assassination that began the Civil War--which, legend tells, is _also_ the day in which the orcs and humans declared victory over the native elves, so many thousands of years ago (though nobody knows for sure). It is on this night that most of the peasantry practices the greatest of their blood-spilling rituals, and then spends the night in fasting and prayer to whichever religion they worship. Legend says that the spirits of the ancient elves walk the land this night, and that anyone caught alone, away from their homes, may be found the next day with _all_ their blood drained into the surrounding soil.

At the dead of winter, there is a great festival, where communities and neighbors come together to pool their resources, prepare and share meals. Among the powerful, it is a chance to make connections, and invite friends and allies to a feast, prepared by servants, and for talking, bargaining, and general politicing. The middle and lower classes continue to share communal meals.
This festival traces its roots back to the time when winters were much more brutal, and it was not uncommon for several people to die in a community because of the cold and illness. Nobody knows when, or why the winters became milder and less dangerous. The festival itself, however, carried over.

*Myths and Legends:*

The Legend of the Five Heroes- Long ago (about 4500 BE), the great demon king Taufenacht spread his dark shadow across the land, holding all the races under his evil sway. It was a dark age, with the peoples under Taufenacht's influence devolving to cannibalism, rapine, and worse, and the sacred dragons raining fire from the sky upon the Dark Lord's enemies. But when all hope seemed lost, five heroes appeared to bring the world back into the light. The Kohl'Tass champion Rhalassa (who later became known as Rrahask) was a devout young druidess who wished to protect the land from the corruption of Taufenacht's evil. Vajaros Dragonbane was a mighty orcish warrior. The only living being in memory to have slain a dragon, Vajaros proudly wore dragonscale full plate that had been created for him by his ladylove, the hobgoblin armoursmith Lazkani, and his mighty double-bladed sword, Wyrmdeath, was a powerful weapon indeed. Valjin was a powerful elven enchanter and necromancer who always wore a mithral half-mask over the left side of his face. Wielding a mysterious rod that allowed him to personally command a veritable army of undead, Valjin aided the others against Taufenacht for his own dark reasons (some scholars speculate that Valjin was actually a female in disguise, using a magical half-mask to appear male, but no one can determine the reason). The dwarven psion Alkshaln had access to a set of seven powerful crystals (one of each colour of the rainbow) that amplified his abilities, and he was a reliable ally and true friend to the other heroes, except perhaps the mysteruous Valjin. The roguish, free-spirited Kira of the human tribes was the final hero. Skilled at stealth and deeply devout in her cause to bring light to the world once again, Kira had a magic bow that could break through evil barriers to pierce the heart of Taufenacht, if he was sufficiently weakened first.

Some scholars rave on about what they call a "Grand Unified Theory" for the creation of Eyros, involving some ur-deity who created the world outside of time (and who knows, they might just be right), but most Eyrians have neither the time nor inclination to listen to such things, nor the mindpower to comprehend such a theory. Thus, they defer to the ordinary religions of Eyros, religions that have simple explanations for the world and the way things work, and that can display the veracity of their claims through divine magic as the Unifiers cannot.

Draconic Legacy: 

At first, the cosmos raged as an empty void with the energies of Summer, Spring, Autumn, and Winter raged uncontrolled. Over the eons, the edge between the four energies gave birth to Terra, the world, and the pregnant mother-lizard Maia (often depicted in Legacy stained-glass artistry and mosaics as an anthropomorphic dragon giving suck to one human child and one orc child) who bore two two sons and two daughters, one of each pair orc and the other of each pair human. These four formed a quartet marriage, and from them the races of humans, orcs, and half-orcs were born, and the world was at peace. But things could not stay idyllic forever. For the demon Taufenacht raped and impregnated Maia, bringing all sorts of dangerous races into the world: the dwarves, the elves, the halflings, and the monstrous races among them. To combat these evils, Maia and her sons conceived a new race of gnomes to be servants and friends to the humans and orcs. Alarmed at this development, the halflings and dwarves decided that they must slaughter Maia before the humans and orcs could create more allies. So they treacherously combined psionics and stealth to murder the gentle and innocent Maia. But quite unexpectedly, her corpse broke apart into numerous sacred lizards, who scampered away across the lands. All that was left on the spot of the corpse were the blessed Kohl'Tass, who swore to protect the world from Taufenacht's ravaging. 

Like Maia, when the good races (orc, human, half-orc, and gnome) die, their spirits are distributed to the sacred lizards throughout the land, waiting for the return of the High Holy One, who shall free these spirits and use them to battle the forces of evil. The other races' spirits are sent directly to Taufenacht, feeding the demon and helping him one day break free of the bindings that the Five Heroes have used to imprison him, except for members of the other races who repent their evil heritage and worship the sacred lizards as a true believer of the Draconic Legacy.

Because the treacherous assasination of Maia is a tragedy to Draconic Legacy followers (on which they hold a Day of Fasting), assassins are greatly despised by the faithful, and the safety of Sanctuary is very important.

The Children of the Dawn:

In the beginning there were only the two dueling forces of Dawn and Twilight, each equal and opposite, seeking to consume the other completely and force the world into a static state of pure entropy. The positive energy of Dawn, innately vibrant and full of life, spontaneously formed the humans and elves, who each carried a spark of Dawn's power. But exposure to the malign energy of Twilight caused some of the humans and elves to become slightly corrupted, losing their beautiful features if not their entire good outlook, and becoming gnomes, dwarves, halflings, and orcs. A vocal minority of the corrupted races, however, were corrupted both body and soul. They reveled in Twilight and slowly became creatures more monstrous and evil, with the worst of them becoming undead. 

From the wicked hearts of the Corrupted, the evil congealed, as only evil can congeal, to form the demon Taufenacht the Tempter, and thus the humans and elves, and their slightly-corrupted brethren, were left to use their Dawn-given positive energy to combat the agents of Twilight (the Corythian heresey says that Corythos congealed from the good of the Dawnists, and that thus mortals need not worry about battling Taufenacht, for Corythos will save them. Lasair sees this as a foolish belief that was probably originated by Taufenacht to make his enemies weak, but Lusarum believes that these heretics must be destroyed). Because the elves and humans are most pure, the Dawnists believe that it is sacrilege for elves to be slaves to the mildly-corrupted orcs, hence their position on the Masks.

When a Dawnist, human, or elf dies, their spark of Positive Energy returns to the Dawn, and the other races and religions return their borrowed power to Twilight, except for those whose selfish evil is so strong as to clingingly grasp the Negative Energy beyond the mortal realms, staying behind as undead.

The Crucible:

At first, the universe was composed of a vast and orderless morass of material, where nothing could exist as there was no space for new life. But slowly, the Flame grew among these surroundings, purging away the chaff as the purging Flame of Judgment, and leaving the world as we know it today. 

The touch of the Flame brought into being great creatures of fire upon the land, and they roamed and ravaged at random until Cururultar, in destroying many of the others, paved the way for the races of orc and man, who had risen from the ashes of the fallen along with other lesser races. Thus did Cururultar act as the Flame of Rebirth. 

But orc and man lived as savage animals, unable to do more than kill and eat raw flesh, until the Flame brought forth the Flame of Inspiration from the skies above. 

Able to use fire, the orcs and humans began to create more inventions, as the winds carried the embers of the Flame of Civilisation to their ears. 

But the other races began to maraud upon the faithful, and so the Flame of the Forge bestowed upon the humans and orcs the knowledge of weapon and armoursmithing, so that they may defend themselves, and the other races did cry out in their anguish as they were vanquished. 

But even civilised, nevertheless the orcs and men were lonely with their static community, and moreover, they had lost good men to the ravages of the marauders. And so the ancient sage Maios, a thousand-year-old man who was once a strong robust warrior, bravely approached the great flame-beast Xarkavan. And Maios said, "Great agent of the Flame, my people are lonely in their isolation. And well we know that our races were created from the ashes of the Flame of Rebirth, and yet we wonder how we may increase and multiply. In exchange for your wisdom, we have brought forth unto you many gifts that our people do relish, and so we wish that you will be pleased." And Xarkavan was pleased. And he did look kindly upon the requests of Maios, and so he brought forth the Flame of the Hearth and bid Maios step forward bravely and enter the Flame, that it may bring forth the object of his people's desires. 

And Maios stepped into the Flame without hesitation, and it singed away his beard and hair, except upon his head, and it burned away the muscles he had built in all his years of battle and the wrinkles of his old age. And it left behind a smaller shape, unfamiliar to the humans and orcs, but vibrant with youth and beauty. And Xarkavan said, "Behold, for now you are woman. And you shall be known forthwith as Maia. Go forth to your people, and use the gifts that the Flame has bestowed upon you to increase your numbers and live in health and pleasure forever." But the demon Taufenacht looked upon Maia and was wracked with jealousy and lust. He desired this beautiful creature for his own, and he was enraged that the Flame should bestow her upon the lesser races of man and orc, rather than he, a great demon of the Flame of Judgment, brother to Cururultar. And so, unable to have her for his own, in his treachery, Taufenacht raged the Flame of Destruction upon all the races, causing them to burn away from this mortal coil after they had reached a certain age, too old to resist him any longer, destroyed for all time by the Flame of Destruction. Only the dragons, wise to his plan, were able to avoid this fate, and so they live forever.

This is the truth passed down throughout time of the Six Pillars of the Flame, the Flame of Judgment, the Flame of Rebirth, the Flame of Inspiration, the Flame of Civilisation, the Flame of the Forge, the Flame of the Hearth, and the Flame of Destruction.

The Bloodletting:

The Bloodletting is a variant form of the Draconic Legacy that also believes in the sanctity of the Crucible's Flames of Judgment and Destruction, deciding that the Maia's wicked children (all those not of human and orc blood) should be sacrificed to the soil to gain restitution for Maia's murder. They view the Bloodwillow as a sacred sign of Maia's contentment. 

Ancestor Worship of the Pillars:

This is carried out in combination with another religion. The Pillars all have variant forms of the myths of their most prominent religions that place an ancestor into the mix (for instance, a Pillar that followed the Draconic Legacy might claim direct matrolinear descendance from one of the unnamed daughters of Maia for their sacred ancestor, naming the daughter and creating a complex genealogy to prove it). They also rever their ancestors in the following ways-

Vajar- Worships Vajaros Dragonbane as a hero and uniter of the orc peoples, retelling the story of Vajaros detailed in the contribution on the Five Heroes, although Lazkani is depicted as an orc (as she is in all current tellings of the story except among a few hobgoblins and Vajar orcs, else it wouldn't be a secret)

Zhal- Nothing yet, but I'll leave this space blank until someone details an ancestor, probably a famous warrior of the Valjin War, considering how much the Zhals seem to dislike the dwarves/elves/etc

Taljik- Nothing yet, and probably someone more minor since they were not an original Pillar

Malarn- Worships Malani, a great scholar who legendarily began the creation of the Great Library of House Malarn. She taught that all good races must work together to combat evil, and thus spearheaded the Malarn tradition of accepting members of other races.

Kiron- Worships Kira, and retells her stories detailed in the Five Heroes contribution. They consider themselves to be sacred agents of the forces of good, and thus they easily embraced the newfound Children of the Dawn, retroactively and anachronistically making Kira pray to the Dawn in their stories of her battle against Taufenacht (Kira actually worshipped the same good forces as the Shamans of Ur).

Mulcibe- Worships Mulcibia as a passionate patroness of the arts, retelling stories of the divinity of Mulcibia's husband (known to legend as Hephas) and of her purity above her peers and her rise to prominence.

Draconic Messengers: 

Some more recent members of the Draconic Legacy have begun to venerate five dragons as some kind of messengers and got some stuff badly messed up. There are some named dragons, but these are only seen as messengers from the divine, not as gods themselves. They are said to be sacred lizards who were prematurely awakened by the Celestial forces and Taufenacht. They are-

Varkanis (Xarkavan) the Purger- A bringer of ill omen for the wicked and destroyer of the unvirtous, he destroys what people have in excess and reminds the rich that wealth is not everything. Wise people say that Mt.Xark erupts when the rich people in Eyros get to decadent and too greedy. He is imagined as a giant red dragon

Nixalos the Wise (also known to the contributors as Alsixnivis)- A wise dragon spreading knowledge among the unenlightened and unlocking the keys to the inner wisdom. He is depicted in art as a great white dragon with silver wings. this dragon is quick to anger and often sends icestorms and worse at the ones who offended him. 

Aurilion the Lawbringer- A giant golden/red dragon who brought mortals the first set of laws. He is harsh but just and a great warrior. It is told that he carried the five heroes to the last battle, protecting their back as they fought against the Deceiver. 

Silvaril the Protector- This female silver dragon is also called the silver flame. She is the protector of the weak and a stout defender of the innocents. Children are often given a silver necklace and even an amulet of a silver dragon if they are born in wealthier households.

Luxhara the Radiant- This shining dragon was made out of the light. She is the last messenger and aids people on the last path to the afterlife. People who came back from (near) death speak about the shining light and it is believed that this is Luxhara coming to gather them.

Ur:

The mysterious good forces worshipped by Kira and the Shamans of Ur are unknown to those in Eyros. I think this should simply not be detailed to keep it mysterious and allow individual DMs to decide for themselves.



Halflings (Sea-worship), Kohl'Tass (druidic faith), Elves (whatever the Valjin worshipped), and Dwarves (they must've had one before anyone bothered them): I'm leaving this up to the other great minds of the Eyros creators. Just remember: Shy away from gods and include Taufenacht in an interesting way, since he is supposed to be a carryover. Good luck!

_*Other Races:*_

The Orc-Blooded royal and noble families keep a population of elven slaves, trained from birth to be completely loyal and to practice arcane magics. They are used to make up for the fact that the Orc-Blooded themselves don't make the best arcane casters. Free elves (and other non-orc races) refer to these slave/wizard elves as "Masks," in reference to the fact that there's always a noble "behind" them. Note that only a small percentage of Eyros' elves are Masks.

The ratio of different masks can be changed by a majority agreement of the pillars and the emperor. The last two emperors were very strong rulers and were able to increase the number of imperial masks from 120 to 150 over the last years. At the moment some of them are only masks in name and not in real power. The dissolution of Kirons masks created some political turmoil as the other houses are arguing that they should be allowed to increase their number to maintain the ratio of 150 imperial ones to 180 house masks. The emperor is currently pondering if it is possible that the released masks could be drafted into imperial service to replace the weaker masks. To alleviate the feelings of House Kiron the emperor has offered to release the younger masks from service. This would have the advantage that some of these younger ones could still develop adult personalities. The actual release of Kirons masks was some decades earlier but the House kept the facade and only recently announced it in public. Everyone in the empire knew about the release of the masks of Kiron for some time of course but it was not publicly recognized. The Patriae Sicarii stated that they would prefer that the former masks of House Kiron should serve the needs of the empire by swearing guardian oaths. They argue that powerful elven wizards without being bound by an oath are potential dangers to the empire.

*Elves*

Elves in Eyros are regarded as second-class citizens. Although not as hated as the dwarves, stories of the ancient oppression by the elves are told to all the children in the empire. Elves have a very difficult time rising in station. The exception to this is in the lands of house Kiron, where elves are often taken as consorts by the Pillar family and all the pillar masks have been freed.

Many elves, especially those in the lands of Pillar Kiron, worship the sun or the positive energy plane.

Some elves are masks, so called because there is always a noble behind them. Masks are held in the mental state of a child, though the binding's clever construction still allows them to be powerful wizards. There are several types of binding oaths, which are sworn by elven children who will become masks when they are but ten years old (about the mental age of a human five-year-old). Most of the oaths sworn are one of the following:

_Pillar Oath_ - the elven child swears to obey the members of the house, and when it does not contradict this, to protect them with his or her life. The actual oath is slightly more complicated. Each house is allowed 30 pillar masks; exceeding this is seen as an attempt to sieze control over the empire.

_Imperial Oaths_ - this oath is similar to the House Oath, except that the child swears to serve whoever is emperor and the imperial family. There are several imperial oaths, and which one is sworn depends on what the child's intended job is. At any time, there are 149 imperial masks (Alivia is incorectly counted as an imperial mask; see below.)

_Guardian Oath_ - elven children who swear this oath do not serve any of the houses or the emperor, but instead protect the empire from external harm. Although they are in the care of the houses, tampering with them is strictly forbidden. Guardian masks are rarely created anymore, but were instrumental in the preservation of the empire during the War of the Crumbled Pillar. There are abut 40 of them left.

_Primal Oath_ - The wording of this oath is long lost, and only three masks are bound by it; Alivia, Jal-qwuin, and Tellas. Alivia is believed to be under an imperial oath, Jal-qwuin's oath is unknown, and Tellas herself is unknown; the emperor believes her to be sworn under the imperial oath. Aside from the primal masks themselves, only Thanatos knows of the existance of the primal oath, though Kalis Ny'Dal-Malarn proposed its existance in the footnote of a rather technical paper.

Those elves who are not masks form an underclass of Villeins in Eyros under obligation to the Pillars to provide labour and support. Indeed the beleif is that the villeins literally 'owe their blood' to the soil, and this is enacted through the annual blood sacrifice. Villeins have few rights and are often mistreated by young nobles. They are not permited to bear arms in public, have little if any access to metal goods, and any presumption to strike out at a noble of the Pillar Houses is swiftly and harshly dealt with. Nonetheless Pillars are also judge by the treatment and quality of their villiens and the most skilled can rise in status and wealth.

Dwarves, an outlawed race, seem to be the dominate race in the Jagged Eye (see below). Speaking stonechant, the orc name for the dwarven language, is a crime in Eyros punishable by removal of the speaker’s tongue.

Government hegemony is enforced by a cadre of gnomish necromancers known as Praes Thanatos. Insurgent groups such as the Jagged Eye, and sympathisers, are suppressed by summoning small armies of undead from the ambient corpses due to sacrifical rituals. As such, dwarves and gnomes tend not to get along, as many dwarves have friends or relatives who have been pacificed by Praes Thanatos. Note that only a small percentage of Eyros' gnomes belong to Praes Thanatos. The gnomes learned the secrets of necromancy from the Valjin, the ancient elven necromancers, who experimented with the gnomes to create a perfect apprentice race for their experiments. These new gnomes rebelled and fled from the elven empire. In revenge the Valjin slaughtered their remaining families. The gnomes pledged fealty to the warlords of the invading army in exchange for vengeance at their former masters. The surviving Valjin had their souls imprisoned in magic crystals where they were subject to terrible torments as the gnomes probed their mind to find their last secrets. Thanatos was delighted to put the elves wizards under eternal servitude and is upset that house Kiron released their masks.

It is considered a crime against the state for anyone other than a Mask, one of the Praes Thanatos, or an actual half-orc, to create a magic item without first receiving official approval from a regional governor or the Pillar who controls the city in which the prospective creator lives.

Halflings have escaped the Dominion of Eyros by turning to the sea: They now have gargantuan floating colonies of latched-together ships, rafts, and boats that drift with the currents. Piracy has become the backbone of halfling society, without the plunder obtained from raids along the coastlines of Eyros the halflings in their cities of floating flotsam could not survive. The most notorious of the halfling pirate gangs is the Bloodsong Buccaneers, led by the pirate-bard Captain Darrenback. Halfling sea raiders are fond of a variety of interesting weapons, including short bows, sling-blades, and their signature weapon: a four-bladed hand axe made by securing four light axes together with iron bands. Often, one or more axe blades are replaced with hooks, awls, hammer heads, and other tools, to maximise the usefulness of the weapon. The wielder often carves notches or runes into each handle so that he/she can quickly identify which head to strike with, without looking.

The halfling maritime culture is a highly decentralised affair. Each gang of privateers is a separate political entity, which may or may not exist in harmony with the others. For instance, Captain Darrenback's Bloodsong Buccaneers have a long-standing feud with the Wrathmaim Deathskulls, a ruthless group of pirates who, unlike the Buccaneers, slaughter everyone aboard a captured ship, even women and children. The floating cities are governed independently of any particular gang and each other, each held together by a governing council that ensures that the cities are safe, relatively bloodless neutral grounds for trading, fencing stolen goods, buying food and craf goods, and enjoying the comforts of city life. Although the halflings are extremely insular about allowing non-halflings into their cities, members of other races in disguise find them to be excellent sources of hard-to-find items for reasonable prices, if you don't mind purchasing "previously owned merchandise." 

Warlike goblinoid clans make frequent raids into Eryos' northern territory.

Somewhere on the plains of Eyros the ground swells almost imperceptibly in an indistinguishably large area. Underneath lives a city-hive of what travelers have termed 'bug-men' (see _Dromites_ from XPH). Year by year the hive grows, unintentionally 'stealing' land from the sovereign dominion of Eyros.

_*Climate and Geography:*_

The climate is that of the chaparral (Mediterranean climate zones) and is characterised by
mild winters, and hot dry summers. Topography includes flat plains, rocky hills and mountain slopes scrubland predominates although larger woodland areas do exist. Fires occur frequently in the grasslands and scrub.

The planet of Eyros circles a blue sun in a slightly erratic and ellipical orbit both winters and summers vary greatly from year to year (some winters are mild while others nearly snuff the life from the land). The sun appears about 75% of the size of Sol and a year is significantly longer than an Earth year. (*Mouseferatu's edit, to reconcile these two facts:* While these long winters don't hit Eyros that hard, as per Tonguez's post, which came first, it does impact the climate of the world as a whole, often resulting in shortages and famine in Eyros because it has fewer trading partners.)

The moon over Eyros is marked with what looks like vast, green forests. Observation of the moon has shown that the forests migrate across the surface at a startling rate- often moving miles in only a month's time! Who knows what strange magics could possess this lunar vegetation?

The kingdom’s capital is the great city of Eyrdeyn (often colloquially referred to as the First City), a sprawling metropolis built upon the slopes of Mt. Xark, upon which the largest of the Grand Monarch’s fortress-palaces stands. The capital is well over three thousand years old making it the oldest settlement in Eyros still in use. Due to its long history and the general instability of Mt. Xark the city of Eyrdeyn has been destroyed and rebuilt numerous times, each time the city is rebuilt on the ruins of the previous city. This has created a vast underground labyrinth of ruins beneath the city, layers upon layers of ancient ruins stacked on top of each other. Eyrdeyn is a city of terraces built on the southern face of Mt. Xark, and those living on the higher terraces are people of greater prestige, power, and wealth, so each terrace is more beautiful and rich than the one below it, and the terrace an Eyrian lives on dictates their general social standing, and mere peasants are not allowed on the upper terraces at all. Similarly, buildings are more grand if they have many levels, and the upper levels are always the most posh, with the most important members of a household living upstairs as the kitchens and servant-chambers and washrooms fill the downstairs portions.

Besides the capital, Eyros has six major cities/towns. Each of these six cities is controlled by one of the 6 houses and are run much like independent city-states. One way to measure a house’s wealth and power is by how prosperous their city is, having a weak, faltering city is a severe humiliation for a house.

Much of the land that makes up present-day Eyros was once, thousands of years ago, an elven province. From the northern highlands an invading army of orc and human tribes marched through the fertile elven steppes where they sacked and destroyed the splendid elven cities. Eventually the conquering army reached the base of Mt. Xark where they declared total victory over the elves and founded the city of Eyrdeyn to be their capitol over their newly conquered lands.

Mt Xarx is a volcano and the surrounding area famed for its hot springs and spas. A tourist trade is in place serving those who seek the restorative mineral waters. The highest pool on Mt Xarx is the Royal Pool and the exclusive property of the Palace. The inner chambers chambers are kept by the Priests of the Fire Cult, a royal mystery cult.

The delta of the great river Kohoal is home to a race of Lizardmen regarded as semi-divine. These lizardmen called the Kohl'Tass, are autonomous and are the heart of the druidic tradition in Eyros. It is considered a great honor amoung the druids to train with the Kohl'Tass. Several rare plants in the delta are valuable components for magic item creation and poachers are a constant problem.

By decree of Rrahask Sshasaar, "Venerable Mother" of the Kohl'tass lizardfolk, the Kohl'tass keep the lands of their river delta pristine and untouched by artificial works. Their wetland has no artificial structures, not even shrines or idols, and they are very efficient in patrolling their lands to ensure that outsiders do not come and desecrate their sacred land with their artifice. The Kohl'tass wear no clothing and no jewelry in their homeland, nor carry weapons or armor there, and have little use for such things in their society anyway. They do maintain burrows outside their borders, however, filled with simple clothing and adornments for the occasions where they leave to visit Eyrians. Outsiders are not allowed into the sacred land unless they remove their clothing, jewelry, weapons, armor, and such out in one of the lizardfolks' burrows. The Kohl'tass live in perfect harmony with the nature of their homeland, and damage none of it, using minor magicks to create any cookfires or campfires they may need, without burning the land's vegetation for fuel. They sleep in small patches of mud for comfort, sufficient for their scaly hides, and they need no shelter against the rain.

From its delta 80 miles west of Mt. Xark, the great river Kohoal winds far to the northeast, its headwaters springing from among the sharp crags of the Valdweyn Peaks. Here, in the far-flung province of Zhalccu (where House Zhal has a strong presence and governs with semi-autonomy), the Jagged Eye maintains a number of secret camps linked to mountain villages by underground passageways.

Located on the great river Kohoal is Mhur, the City of Iron, a bleak city covered in soot and smoke from numerous blazing smelters and forges. Mhur is the industrial heart of Eyros and from its docks flow heavy barges laden down with iron and weapons, delivering their valuable cargo throughout the region. The city sits atop a geological hot-spot. Many of Mhur's finest forges are heated not by coal, but by bubbling magma. The geothermal steam-baths of Mhur are also famed throughout the empire as the most powerful cleansing in the empire...and after a day working in the Mhuri forges, that's about what it takes to get clean. (Terminology note: Mhuri is "of or relating to the city of Mhur"; Mhuran is "an inhabitant of the city of Mhur".)

No house holds authority in Mhur; instead it is governed by the 'Iron League' a guild of miners, smiths, merchants and alchemist. Due to its control of Industry the Iron League has been able to hold its own against the political manouverings of the Six Pillars. The Iron League is starting to dominate the River Barge trade raising concerns amongst some of the houses who have merchantile interest of their own. The Iron League has also offered significant finance to House Taljik for their development project, leading to concerns that House Taljik may be significantly in debt.

A large percentage of Mhur’s residents are lowborn dwarves who toil within the smelters and smithies that make up the City of Iron‘s core districts. Deeply suspicious of large congregations of dwarves, legionnaires of the Eryosian government have been making frequent patrols within the city seeking any signs of rebellion. Dwarves accused of conspiring against the Grand Monarch are dragged off in chains, never to be seen again. The Iron League, which controls the City of Iron, sees the ever-increasing military presence as an unreasonable and unjust act which is becoming detrimental to the city as more and more dwarves are arrested with little or no explanation. Riled members of the Iron League have begun to make thinly-veiled accusations that the Sovereign government is attempting to usurp control of Mhur, using dwarven dissidence as an excuse to cripple Mhur’s production and flood its streets with armed soldiers. If things continue to escalate, open war could erupt and possibly a full civil war should any of the Houses dare to side with the Iron League against the current Grand Monarch. While not common, there have been times when the Houses of Eyros have openly fought each other, leading to Grand Monarchs coming to power through force and not legitimate process. A revolt by the Iron League could be a golden opportunity for a sufficiently powerful Pillar or an alliance of Houses to tip the scales and gain control of Eyros. The House of Malarn has recently been subvertly giving aid to the Iron League in the hope that they may use the great port of Malarn-ka more as a shipping port, thus filling the already over-flowing Malarn treasury a little more. 

This news is even more disturbing as a lot of the officers in the Legions (as per post 98) that are currently heading to Mhur come from House Malarn.

One of the great river Kohoal’s major tributaries is the Zedak river. Before reaching the Kohoal, the Zedak river passes through a deep, narrow ravine known as the Vale of Ur. For as long as could be remembered there have been stories and legends of the cursed vale and the horrid things that lurk within its shadowy confines.

The main food producing areas of Eyros are the broad plains to the west of Eyrdeyn. These fields were made by cutting the bountiful forests that once stood there down many many generations ago. The soils are now slowly being depleted which is leading to a decline in the amount of food that is being produced thus leading to problems for the 6 Pillars.

Common predators in the Dominion of Eryos include giant lizards and birds of prey, which often grow large enough to carry an entire lamb. Farmers also use a bull-sized variant of sheep, known as olxem, to do heavy farm work.

To the South East exists a large sea. So large, in fact, that it is seemingly endless. Despite numerous attempts to sail to the end, no ships have returned with tales of land or any sort of end. Indeed, no ships that have returned ever sailed further than a weeks voyage away from the mainland. There are ancient tales of monsters in the depths, but none have ever been seen. At least, by those who have lived to tell the tale.

The largest ocean port of Eryos is Malarn-ka, situated on the Bay of Deception, 100kms west of the delta of the Kohoal River. The Bay of Deception is so named for the difficulty in navigating the reefs at the entrance of the bay. The water is very silty and cloudy, so finding the reefs is very difficult. They have never been marked or plotted on a map in the name of the defense of the city from water borne attacks. Every ship that wants to enter the bay first picks up a pilot from a small man-made island near the entrance to the bay, who has memorized the method for finding the reefs. The House of Malarn controls the city and the trade it brings, lining their own coffers with various taxes levied on all goods brought through the city and the fees for the pilot service used in entering the bay. The fleet of Eryos is not based here, but has a number of ships based at the man-made island.

The human-blooded House Mulcibe, infamous for their peculiar red hair, is based in Tounuma the city of high spires, spread across several hilltops, between the Zedak River in the east and the Kelnar Mountains to the west.


To the south of Eyros is the coastal Draakmar Fens, a dismal place of dense, tangling vegetation and deep saltwater marshes. (This marsh likely along portions of the sea coast, and along Nistadeen as well.)

Past the northern border of Eyros is the Alleroch Hills, a barren, rocky land of high, rolling hills and deep, secluded glens. Climate in the Alleroch region is cooler than Eyros with mild summers and winters with little or no snow. With a fairly wet climate, rain and fog is quite common in the Alleroch Hills and it is here that the Zedak river begins.

The Blue Mountains are in eastern Eyros. They are a gray-blue color on account of being covered in massive deposites of slate and shale. The locals have a confused legend of many variations, but it basically boils down to _"Long and long ago, a mighty storm rained and thundered across the land for a double hand of years. Battle was fought in those clouds [...] and the stormclouds sunk down around the mountains and over many days, the clouds whithered and died. But in their passing the mountains were blasted, the glorious white rock ground to powder and colored with the spirit's blood." _There are few stable passes through the Blue Mountains, as they are prone to avalanche, and many of the lower trails meander from season to season. Thus, those who pass through generally take the Royal Pass. Royal Pass was carved out by Imperial Masks at the Grand Monarch's command a century ago. Small forts at either end of the pass collect imperial tolls for using the pass, as trade is very good when travel through the mountains is simplified.

Only in hushed whispers is the rumor spread that beneath Wraith’s Steeple, the highest of the Kelnar Mountains, lies the labyrinthine halls of Alkshalnjar, forgotten city-state of the dwarves. The Jagged Eye—among other groups—has spent much effort in locating entrances to this fabled land, though whether they have had success is not known. 


_*Other Nations:*_

To the northeast of Eyros lies the tiny nation of Saagersberg. It is ruled by the solar, Conquers Twice, who is worshipped as a god (see below for more).

To the extreme north lies the frozen land of Kwlloch, a plateau surrounded by the vast peaks of the Salruhn range. Kwlloch is, and always has been, ruled by The Twelve. Little is known about this group but they are unlikely to be human, the land being predominantly inhabited by goblinoids and frost folk. Shapeshifters, such as lycanthropes and dopplegangers, are also relatively common. The Twelve's system of government seems to survive even the worst of the ice ages, perhaps because they are inured to any degree of cold. From time to time The Twelve send great beasts from their realm to raid the southern lands. (Indeed, the "Twelve" are not living creatures at all. At the center of the Kwlloch is a circle of twelve stone columns which keep an 'Ancient Intelligence' trapped deep beneath the frozen land. This entity has been able to contact a few goblinoids and transform them into psionic Blues, the true power behind the goblin raiders. See below for more.) The goblins of the north have a deep hatred for orcs. This fuels their constant raids.

The kingdom of Ghalfaen is a small coastal nation (on the coast of the above-mentioned sea), and was a traditional enemy of Eyros until the Sovereign Dominion grew so large, Ghalfaen couldn't possibly compete. It is now very nearly a protectorate, and its king a semi-puppet of the Orc-Blooded, allowed to rule only so long as he cooperates with Eyros. Secretly, however, he and his court have licensed the halfling privateers to prey on Eyros ships in Ghalfaen territorial waters.

Ghalfaen has three main cities. The largest is Iamaenti in the west, stradling the isthmus of Utffri upon which runs the main land road to Eyros and Nistadeen. In a protected cove on the south coast lies Nupaele, a rather cosmopolitan city that generally welcomes sailors of all nationalities. On the far eastern shore lies the port of Ascidies, frequented by halfling raiders from the eastern isles. Here shady characters can make deals, fence stolen goods, and hire crews with no questions asked.

In the last few decades a rival to Eyros has arisen in the south (bordering on Ghalfaen as well) - the elven-dominated empire of Nistadeen. Nistadeen is a great mercantile and sea power, aggressively expansionist. Its main religion is the church of Corythos, the sun god. A faction within the church, the Cult of the Second Sun, seeks to survive the coming ice age by channelling power from the positive energy plane to create another sun.

Elves from Nistadeen have secretly been sending ships out southward to see if there are any more lands. To the south west they have discovered a large island which is primarily arid and hot, dominated by a desert the further in one goes. On this large island is an indigenous race of Thri-Kreen, with whom the elves, over the course of a few landings, have come to a rapport. The elves, although currently bound by an alliance with their nearby northerly neighbors, still remember the 3000-year-old invasion of Eyros by the orcs and humans. With the discovery of this new war-like race, and only them having this connection, someday the expansionist Nistadeeni may choose to use the Thri-Kreen as a weapon against their northern neighbours.

Unknown to any but the dwarves the caverns below Zhalccu province contain a terrible threat, a City of Mindflayers. They had been contained only by the psionic might of the dwarves. Now with the dwarves being driven back from the area by the efforts of the Orc-Blooded, the Mindflayers are starting to stir. Three small villages have disappeared overnight.

To the far east is the Sultanate of Indracca, a land consisting of hot, barren wastelands and lush, tropical coastlines. The current Sultan, the 96th such person to hold that title, has been attempting to rebuild the fading nation of Indracca back to it former glory. While Indracca and Eyros signed a peace treaty sixty years ago after the War of Blades, the Sultan fears that Eyros may be plotting to attack Indracca and with the Sultanate’s current state of decline the chances of a victory against the mighty armies of Eyros seem infinitesimal.

The Indraccans have a fourfold religion that worships the elemental genies. Indeed, the Crucible's captured efreet has a fiery energy aura due to his milennia of worship by the Indraccans. During the War of Blades, as an effort to demoralise the enemy, the Eyrians made a great show of capturing the worshipped genies in shackles and bottles. While most were released at the signing of the peace treaty in exchange for generous concessions by the Indraccans, the Crucible managed to abscond with the one efreet, although few know this. Barandis Zul'Baran, a fire-genasi descendant of the efreet who has vowed to find his great-grandfather has recently tracked him back to Eyros, but he is not a very subtle man, unskilled in the ways of stealth. Will this ingenuous foreigner be able to succeed in releasing his forefather from slavery?

East of Eyros and Ghalfaen, south of Indracca, across the Pearl Sea lies the large island-state of Orrukar, a wealthy and independant nation but significantly smaller than any of its neighbors. Orrukar has few natural resources and, with its small size, isn't worth conquering by Eyros since its people would simply take their few resources with them in their great ocean galleys if they fled. Eyros made a half-hearted attempt to take over Orrukar two millenia ago, but the Orrukarn had a stronger (though smaller) navy and superior knowledge of the reefs and sandbars around the island-state. Indracca's sultans have tried several times to take Orrukar by force or by mercantile means, but the Orrukarn people were always able to flee the larger assaults with their possessions, and Orrukar has never been open to foreigners trying to buy out the Orrukarn businesses or lands.

A large tropical island, Orrukar has been half-cleared of vegetation to make space for the sprawling Orrukarn cities of glass, quartz, obsidian, and ivory. The Orrukarn have gathered vast amounts of these materials from distant lands to build their cities on the island, while creating glass through invoking lightning on the beaches and acquiring their ivory from the giant bones of creatures in distant lands, supposedly robbing elephant graveyards or the like. For all their splendor and beauty, the cities of Orrukar are fragile and would be easily destroyed by hurricanes or invaders if not for the Orrukarn shielding their shores with some temporary magical fields that weaken the force of tidal waves, winds, and siege weapons.

Orrukar pearldivers produce a lucrative trade in high-quality pearls which they sell to Eyros and Nistadeen, competing with Indracca in that trade as both border the Pearl Sea. Orrukar is also known for its seafood exports, from delicious clams and lobsters to exotic fishes and calamari, a delicacy in both Orrukar and Eyros. Through these sea-based trades, the Orrukarn acquire meats and grains that they cannot otherwise get on their island, and they are voracious carnivores for the most part, with a taste for certain breads and fruits as well. Infrequent Orrukarn ambassadors or trading costers sometimes visit Eyrdeyn to meet with their Eyrian counterparts and discuss business. Orrukarn are also reknowned glasswrights and glassblowers, and they sometimes export panes of clear or colored glass all across the continent.

The Orrukarn themselves are known to some other peoples as gnolls, a name that extends to the more savage distant kin sparsely found in northern lands. The Orrukarn are much more civilized and regal however, and despite being jackal-like humanoids they appear rather noble and graceful to most folks, with an intelligent gleam to their eyes and well-groomed hair/fur. Orrukarn have hair and fur of white, tan, sandy blonde, or somewhere inbetween, with small splotches of black in some spots. Their eyes are bright green, blue, or red, and the Orrukarn seem to order their people according to hair and eye coloration, which apparently has something to do with their bloodlines and heritage. Orrukarn tend to be slightly taller and leaner than the savage northern gnolls, and they stand straighter with a regal bearing.

Orrukarn gnolls speak a highly-refined version of the Gnoll language, which they call Ar'kash. Amongst their people, only scholars of history learn the original Gnoll language spoken by their savage brethren. Many Orrukarn learn to speak the languages of Eyros, Nistadeen, or Indracca for purposes of trade and diplomatic relations. Gnolls of Orrukar wear fine jewelry and ornamentations of gold, silver, and ivory, embedded with pearls, obsidian, turquoise, and sometimes Indraccan lapis lazuli. Their clothing however is odd and, to foreigners, both wondrous and vulgar, for the Orrukarn are not only incredible glasswrights and gemcutters, but also talented sorcerers and mentalists, who learn to weave and forge glass and quartz into amazing mineral-fabrics, garments infused with minor magicks or psionics to flow like silk yet remain solid and smooth as the glass or quartz they are cut from. Using interwoven pieces of opaque, translucent, and trasparent quartz along with colored glass, Orrukarn garments are beautiful but often revealing and considered indecent in most other lands.

The Orrukarn blend the savage culture of their ancient forebearers with the civilized sophistication of their present society, so they are both hedonistic and sophisticated at once, emotional and detached in equal measure, a strange society indeed. Amongst their more enlightened pursuits however, is the hallmark of their civilization, psionic arts. They pursue self-empowerment and enlightenment as an art, and for ages they have possessed an elite caste of psionic masters who have achieved the greatest heights of their people's ideals. Orrukarn are generally wise and intelligent, and disarmingly polite, but they have an obviously high opinion of themselves, treating other races often as children or primitives. Yet for all their mental prowess and haughtiness, they are only a small civilization, a nation of a few thousand, likely no more than a tenth the population of Ghalfaen or even the halfling seafarers. Orrukarn are highly inbred as few other gnolls have developed the civilized nature necessary for inclusion into Orrukarn society, and they do not breed with the savage gnolls. Their magical and psionic arts have apparently, thus far, preserved their health and kept them from developing deformities or deficiencies despite this inbreeding.

To the west of Eyros, somewhere in the ocean/sea, is a large island surrounded by a permanent wall/dome of fog. Nobody who enters has ever come out, so who, or what, lives here is a complete mystery. Some speculate that it is a prison for a powerful essence/demon, while others thing it is a long lost realm that can only be entered only on a certain day or time, or with a very specific artifact. Maybe it is part of a long lost prophecy, or just a freak accident of nature.


The nation of Iryppia exists only as a psychic construct. A sort of fantasy virtual reality. Iryppian citizens may hold dual nationality, dividing their time between Iryppia and the real world, or they may exist wholly within the psychic enclave.


Deep beneath the earth, unknown to the surface dwellers lies another civilization. This civilization was discovered by a small cell of Jagged Eye members, exploring the deep ruins of the capital city benath the surface. In their exploration they found an area guarded by a locked gate, which could only be opened with the right key. They eventually found the key, and opened the door. Beyond the door was a staircase going deeper into the earth. They descended further, then found themselves entering the largest cavern they had ever seen. In it was a large city, with a large glowing pillar of violet in the center illuminating the city. The city was miles wide, and it was inhabited. The dwarves never discovered the name of this city, for soon after they discovered it, they were ambushed by the residents and executed. The inhabitants, who never knew of the surface world nor of the many races that dwell on it, made their ascent. This occurred less than ten years ago. These people, who call themselves the Seres, are divided into three clans, each clan worshipping a single god, one of a snake, one of a scorpion, and one of a spider. The three clans have been warring for eons with each other, each trying to become the single chosen race of the underworld. Until the Jagged Eye unlocked their gate, the Seres never knew of the surface. Now they have a new target. To discover this new world, they have started sending up groups to ascertain who, and what, lives on it. 

One of the most important cities of the halflings is the island city New Haven.
Most halflings still live on the floating cities but New Haven produces some goods the halflings normally have to raid for, like meat and non sea food. New Haven is more cosmopolitan than other halfling cities and necessary trades with the outside world are conducted there. The empire tried to invade centuries ago but rowed galleys are not of much use in the deep blue sea. This was one of the most devastating defeats the empire suffered in its history. The grand monarch stepped down immediately and the admiral of the lost pillar house Garren went into exile. Afterwards the navy was always the stepchild of the military forces of Eyros. The new galley project of the Praes Thanatos will be used as a pirate hunter near the coast where they will probably excell because of higher possible speeds.

_*Other Planes:*_

For those few wizards and magic users capable of transferring between planes, to the Etherial plane, they find that it is much like the material plane. However, there are many massive pillars. These are of smooth, cool, black material, like polished stone, with a slight but noticable taper. Calculations agree on their height, putting them at approximately three miles high, assuming they continue tapering to a point. They seem to have no rhyme or reason to their placement, and do not corrospond to any places of importance that most people have been able to determine. There is one near the center of the capital city, however.

Eyros sets at the core of a ten plane multiverse consisting of the Prime Material plane, the Astral plane, Celestia, the plane of Shadow, the Abyss, the Etheral plane and the four Seasonal planes.

The Astral plane connects the Prime to Celestia. Celestia is the realm of goodness, light, and positive energy. It is the home of the angelic host.

The plane of Shadow connects the Prime to the Abyss. The Abyss is the realm of evil, darkness and negative energy. It is the domain of the fiendish legions.

The Etheral plane connects the Prime to the four Seasonal planes.

The Springlands are warm and moist in temperament. The landscape is dominated by lush plant life and there is always a breeze in the air. This is the home of air aspect creatures.

The Summerlands are warm and dry in temperament. The landscape is dominated by parched sand and a radiant heat that seems to beam from every corner of the sky. This is the home of fire aspect creatures.

The Autumnlands are cold and dry in temperament. The landscape is dominated by stark rocky terrain and pertrified woodlands, the sky has a constant gray paler. This is the home of earth aspect creatures.

The Winterlands are cold and wet in temperament. The landscape is dominated by huge masses of ice floating in cool glacial waters and there is consistent light snowfall. This is the home of water aspect creatures.

The balancing nature of the multiverse is what keeps celestials and demons from oft affecting Eyros directly. There is cause and effect in all things. The Cerebrum Ruby's corruption of Urtha allowed Conquers Twice to journey to the mortal realm in search of his brother--but no more. Kampaetnos's passion allowed the Twelve of Kwlloch to gain control over the Orc Tribes. The presence of the Sapphire permitted Conquers Twice to return and continue his search. The lawful celestials are very careful not to overstep the planar balance scale, allowing evil to gain power, but the chaotic eladrin do not seem to take heed. Meanwhile, Taufenacht's foothold in the mortal realms allows him to grow slowly more powerful, awaiting the time when he can strike forth once more and wrest control of the mortal realm, as he did in the Deceiver's War and the Time of the Five Heroes.

_*NPCs:*_

Felra Raj-Tinar (the dashed name indicates her connection to both her orc and human House lineages) is an intelligent and well-liked young half orc who is expected by many to take the throne when the aging ruler abdicates (half-orcs have such a low life-expectancy...) Little does anyone suspect that Felra is secretly involved in a forbidden love affair with the notorious pirate captain Darrenback!

Galldrian Vindros is the Archduke of Ghalfaen. Despite the fact that he is forced to submit to Eyrian hegemony and has been humiliated by the blackmail of the oily Herewald, Galldrian secretly hopes to expand the power of Ghalfaen by collecting secrets and using political leverage. Having heard of the disgrace of Kalis Ny'Dal-Malarn, Galldrian has been making overtures to gain the service of the respected historian, but all attempts have failed so far. Galldrian's current aide-de-camp is a Hobgoblin Monk named Chargros, green-sash intermediate master of the famed Hobgoblin Order of the Clawed Fist, who secretly styles himself Chargros Dal-Vajar and hopes to one day rule Eyros, thanks to his ability to trace his lineage back to the founders of House Vajar. From Chargros, Galldrian knows of the secret of House Vajar (see below, it is the privateer Darrenback who has kept him from using the information for fear of the repercussions for Felra Raj-Tinar.

Sania is a bloodthirsty fiendish dryad necromancer who has sprung up as the spirit of an elder Bloodwillow in Praes Thanatos's secret orchard. She is the source of Praes Thanatos's newest secret necromancy techniques, and she initiates the Patriae Sicarii, an all-male elder council of Praes Thanatos gnomes, in the darkest depths of necromancy...and perhaps other things as well. As a result, a small but significant number of powerful female half-gnome/half-dryad necromancers is rising in the upcoming generation. Will they become a threat to the Patriae Sicarii's hegemony?

Even the Patriae Sicarii must answer to the Cucullus Umbra, the shadowy leader of the Praes Thanatos. The position is inherited in a remarkably strange way: Every generation in which the old Cucullus Umbra has grown old, a physically perfect (or as close as possible) male gnome child is chosen as the next Cucullus Umbra, regardless of talent or interest in necromancy. In a shadowy ritual that involves the death of the old Cucullus Umbra, the child rises to the position, and he seems to inherit at least some shared memories from the previous Cucullus. In reality, the shadowy cowl of the Cucullus Umbra holds a dark secret: these children are no more than sacrifices to allow the milennia-old lich Thanatos, original founder of the Praes Thanatos, to escape the inconveniences of an undead body as he continues his research into the dark magics of the ancient elves.

Thanatos knows about the primal oath and was the maker of the magical part of it. The oath works differently than the others, so the enchantments are different, too. As he later found out, one of his apprentices was able to twist the magic a little bit. After Thanatos got some idea what happened, he wanted to confront the apprentice but the young enchanter had already dissappeared.
He is unsure about the wording of the oath as the oath was sworn without him being present.

It seems that Thanatos today doesn´t care about Tellas much. In reality he is still upset about the affair but chooses to pretends even to himself that it was his idea all along and everything is proceeding according to his wishes and desires. 
At the moment Thanatos is leaving most of the day to day affairs at the responsibilty of the Patriae Sicarii as he is more concerned about delving into the last secrets of necromancy.

The Patriae Sicarii thought about assuming control of the empire but realised that being the power behind the throne and being an invaluable tool for empire is far safer than being the ruling class themselves. Thanatos himself didn´t cast a vote on the matter but he isn´t interested in ruling the empire as it would only distract him from his studies.

Slowly and inexorably the Jagged Eye of Zhalccu is being hunted to extinction, as one by one their hidden caches and training camps are discovered. Having recently ordered the execution of her father/great uncle, the new governess Keyzha Zhal--a young full-blooded (if highly inbred) orc--has been ruthlessly pursuing agents and sympathisers of the Jagged Eye, destroying whole villages if necessary. At her disposal are a growing force of locally conscripted soldiers, a handful of local huntsmen who have been threatened into serving as guides on the mountain trails, a half-insane elf-thrall, and a gnomish necromancer. Leaving nothing to chance, Keyzha Zhal also has goaded warbands of goblin mercenaries to pursue the hunt from their tribal lands on the far side of the peaks.

Moskk Greddark, cell captain of the Jagged Eye, psion, and gardener just discovered the assassin vine below the city (see below). Now if he can just get his powers to work on plants, the noble half orcs will have all the plant they can handle. Or he could find a druid...

Alivia the Mask has recently been befriended by the current ruler's five-year-old daughter Belira, who has yet to learn appropriate racial and master-slave disdain for the Masks. Because Alivia obeys the commands of any member of the current royal family, the 3000+-year-old elven archmage and the curious young half-orc have embarked together on several covert operations to steal sweets from the kitchens and help Belira escape chores and play games on Rope Trick pocket dimensions. The two have become good friends due to similar mental states, but if they were ever uncovered, Alivia would attempt to take the blame and be punished severely (Alivia's usefulness to the throne being the only thing that would keep her from immediate execution!).

The orc-blood house that held the throne at the time of the War of the Crumbled Pillar was the fallen House of Garren. It was thought their entire blood-line was obliterated, but one member survives. Ramu Erkon Dal-Garren, the eight year old playmate of the elven Mask Alivia, was spared the fate of the rest of his family. The Imperial Mask cast a Binding spell on the boy, which placed him in the emerald of a pendant that Alivia wears to this day.

Tellas is also known as the "Nameless Mask," and even "Tellas" is not her real name. Only two people know of Tellas: herself and the current Grand Monarch; thus has it always been, according to Tellas. Tellas appears to be a female mask bound by the Imperial Oath (like Alivia and Jal-qwuin). Tellas manipulates events behind the scenes to the benefit of the Grand Monarch. A few years ago the historian Kalis Dal-Malorn suggested the existance of someone like Tellas, though few took him seriously, and he got many of the details wrong (for instance, he believed Tellas was not childlike as the other Masks were.) Even so, this proposal may have had a hand in his downfall. In truth, Tellas has the outlook of a child, just like the other masks, but where most of them are docile, she is very exuberant and cunning. Tellas regards everything as a grand, complicated game. It is the Amethyst Crown that allows the current ruler to know that Tellas is who she is no matter what form she takes.

Until recently, Kalis Dal-Malorn was a prominent historian, noted for his thorough research, keen insight, and lack of respect for authority, tradition, or his own safety; he lost all of the several duels he was challenged to, as his time in the military was spent as an advisor and quartermaster. Kalis was disowned by pillar Malorn and lost most of his credibility after publishing a paper suggesting that the Vale of Ur really did contain something valuable - valuable to The Twelve. Many took his guess-work and reliance upon questionable sources as an excuse to cast him down. Though the revolutionary nature of many of his findings meant that few were totally correct, his keen and dilligent mind meant that few were far off. Kalis is currently trying to regain his status as a historian, and will go to considerable lengths to demonstrate that he was correct (hiring adventurers to investigate, for example.)

The current Grand Monarch, Ezlan Zul-Dagvar dal-Zhal ty-Mulcibe, has recently been grumbling to all who will listen that he made a mistake in declaring Vajar the next Presumptive. Nobody knows why, but current belief is that he has some personal dislike (or even serious concern) over Felra Raj-Tinar. He has not expressed what these may be, and everyone else believes Felra to be a perfect choice. Ezlan had made no effort to rescind his declaration making Vajar the Presumptive Pillar, because he knows that with so well-respected an heir, and so close to the end of his reign, he couldn't possibly acquire the votes necessary to uphold such a decision.

Ezlan Zul-Dagvar dal-Zhal ty-Mulcibe was actually the second choice for Presumptive by his predecessor. On the advice of his Mask, the wizardress Lysia, the former Monarch chose Ezlan from his own Pillar after deliberately making a choice that would be vetoed. Lysia's current whereabouts are unknown.

Midnight's Cruor, a secret coven of three corrupted Eyrian Dark Druids (see the other thread for corruption rules) is hiding under the noses of polite Eyrian society by using the "A Thousand Faces" class ability. The three "sisters" use their alternate forms to encourage the continued practise of human sacrifice among the rural Eyrians, so that they may revel in the death and gore, and their utter corruption from the fell spirit of the land is so great that they have all become violet-crimson-skinned Vampires. The three members of Midnight's Cruor are Urdarza, a quiet, intense, and amoral dwarf, Verdania a lustful elf who craves seduction followed by a bloody betrayal (particularly fond of preying on humans, orcs, and half-orcs), and Skuldira, a greedy and murderous gnome who accepts payment as a hired assassin under a false identity. These three are always careful to hide their tracks, and have thus survived for centuries, but they ultimately seek to perform a hidden goal, one known only to an alien entity that guides them known as The Emerald Nexus.

The Kohl'tass lizardmen are led by an ancient, female lizardfolk druidess known only as Rrahask Sshasaar (translated from Draconic as Venerable Mother), whose eyes, scales, and leathery skin have all gone alabaster with extreme age. In fact, Venerable Mother has perfected the power of Timeless Body, making herself immortal by binding her soul to the life forces (or spirits, or other natural power/presence) of the lizardfolks' homeland. Rrahask Sshasaar has kept her immortality secret through some means, but all Kohl'tass know that she is 'very old', and it is taboo for them to speak of her except when addressing her directly or delivering a message for her. She rarely leaves the lizardfolk territory, but seems spry enough for such an old gal, and has been sighted on occasions in distant lands, even Eyrdeyn and Saagersberg. Tales say she is unkillable, and she is even mentioned in tales where she confronted the demon Taufenacht on occasions, though popular theory is that the lizardmen just keep placing a new Venerable Mother into the role each generation after the previous one dies of old age. However, similar to Thanatos, Rrahask Sshasaar does not often feel moved to take action outside her people's homeland, though at least she does take action once every few centuries or so.

In order that the children of married commoners are considered legitimate Pillar members, to keep from becoming inbred (as mentioned earlier), married common orcs and humans are considered honourary Pillar members of the lowest rank, but pillar members nonetheless, if only by technicality. Because of House Kiron's "secret" elven emancipatiton, this means that sometimes former Masks have become Dal-Kiron by marriage. The most dangerous outcome of this, at least in the eyes of most Eyrians is Saervyl Dal-Kiron, an elven wizard who is Dal-Kiron by birth, born to two elves in a quartet marriage. This sets a dangerous precedent indeed, for even the progressive House Malarn precludes elven wizards from its members, and the honourary Dal-Malarn does not pass on to the children of the honoured non-human. For all that Saervyl seems kind and harmless, he is widely despised for what he is, and if it weren't for the efforts of his Chalkut'Dorun (an Eyrian equivalent of Godparent, although unlike Godparents there is only one), Saint Lasair, to protect him, he would have surely died in one of several assassination attempts against his life. Vazya Krazan Dal-Zhal, an orcish scion who ordered at least one of the assassination attempts, has recently attempted to contact the secretive assassin "Stheno," who is in actuality Skuldira of the Midnight Cruor.

In the north is an old dwarven sage by the name of Orgar who lives at the site of The Twelve. He is guarding them and making sure that what they contain does not escape. He claims the other creatures in the north are afraid to approach the twelve and thus do not bother them. Orgar, however, is a liar. Although Dragons are only seen in Eyros in fairy tales nowadays*, there is at least one still active in the world. His name is Alsixnivis, and because he only resumes his dragon form during heavy blizzards, no one born in the past 1,000 years has seen him as a dragon and lived to tell of it. Alsixnivis tends to The Twelve, and is Taufenacht's voice in the North. He normally appears as an old dwarven sage by the name of Orgar. In his normal form Alsixnivis appears to be a colossal white great wurm, but any adventuring party who believes this is in for a rude surpirse; Alsixnivis is several age categories beyond great wurm, and has many other tricks beyond that, as he is partly a product of Taufenacht's genius from when he last strode Eyros. Alsixnivis guards the Twelve at all times, and is never more than a few minutes flight from them.

There is another dragon sleeping deep in the bowels of Mt.Xark. Xarkavan has been sleeping there for uncounted millenia in the middle of a lava-filled cave. The worship of fire has given him power but as for now has not awakened him. The crucible decided to keep the efreet after they discovered that there was something in the mountain. With the help of the efreet they found out what it is but are now unsure what to do with this piece of information. At the present they try to find more clues about the ancient dragons.

In the city of Zhal-Ka lives a man by the name of Jhonen Pruuk. Jhonen is a practicianer(sp?) of magic and has been spending extensive amounts of time and money on a scale model of Eyros in its entirety, down to the actual materials used to build the model's real-world counterparts. He is funded by the pillar family ruling Zhal-ka. Jhonen does not know why the Pillar wants the model, but a perfect(or as-close-as-possible) likeness is paramount.

Recently, a firre (elf-like eladrin with fiery hair) prophet has appeared in the northeastern lands, passing through Saagersberg and Indracca, singing prophetic verses in the Celestial tongue to anyone he meets, but most cannot understand the holy language. Rumor says that Conquers Twice did not let the firre linger long in Saagersberg, for he was agitated by some of the prophet's cryptic verses and their bodings.

As usual, rumours hold a grain of truth. The true reason that Conquers Twice has exiled the firre prophet, named Kampaetnos, from Saagersberg is the past history between the two. Long ago, when Conquers Twice first journeyed to this mortal realm (around 50 BE), he brought along celestial allies, including Kampaetnos, to aid him in his quest. He quite sternly warned his allies not to interfere in the affairs of mortals, and left them to each go on their way, splitting up to search for the solar's missing brother. Kampaetnos journeyed to the lands of the barbaric humans, where he became infatuated with a passionate sculptor named Mulcibia, a kind, pure woman who refused to marry with any of the brutish males of her people, instead secluding herself and dedicating herself to her art. Contrary to Conquers Twice's wishes, Kampaetnos was so entranced that he halted his search and came to Mulcibia in the form of a beautiful human youth, living with her for years and supporting her artistic endeavours while advancing her to a position of power and influence among her people (and having many, many children). One day, Conquers Twice came to check up on Kampaetnos and, furious at what he discovered, removed the firre's disguise, revealing him to his beloved in his true form. As Kampaetnos apologised to Mulcibia for his deception and said his final farewell, Conquers Twice banished him back to the celestial realms, viewing the eladrin as a potential security risk if allowed to remain. The human Pillar Mulcibe traces their ancestry all the way back to their namesake, Mulcibia. Now, milennia later, Kampaetnos has finally managed to find a new patron who will allow him to voyage back to the realm of his beloved Mulcibia, and he seeks to aid the mortals with his supernatural knowledge, regardless of the desires of his former patron. Unfortunately, very few can understand the ancient language of Kampaetnos's prophecies, but he hopes to find someone who can comprehend them...and recognise their dire import.

Almost 1000 years ago a period of civil strife tore up Eyros. At that time, the Gnomes were distrusted as evil little necromancers possibly up to no good, and an Orcish clan/house chief was assigned to oversee them in 5 year periods. Fraxxer Bloodtooth held that position at that time. Bloodtooth and Thanatos hated each other, but when the Gnomes provided key aid to the status quo rulers, they achieved a greater preeminance. They were awared with certain responsibilities in which they would have a free hand. Quite rapidly, Fraxxer was mysteriously killed. Several years later, a dark threat to Eyros came to light, and the gnomes took to the field, directing a small army of undead into the breech. Bloodtooth was raised as a Deathknight to be the Archon of the Dead- general of the undead armies of Eyros. His loyalty was bound to Thanatos with many spells. 500 years later, the Praes Thanatos managed to get a law passed that would 'volunteer' treasonous soldiers to serve under Bloodtooth after death. At that same time, Bloodtooth announced to the Praes Thanatos that on the thousandth anniversary of his death he would be freed of their control, and on that day he would eat their hearts. As an aside, Bloodtooth got his name because he supposedly ate one of his enemies, and it stained one of his teeth. Actually, he ate a sacred lizard when 13, staining his tooth, perhaps that sealed his fate. In mockery of his cover story, Thanatos contrived for Bloodtooth's fangs to drip blood in battle or anger. Thanatos' sense of humor has dried up significantly since then. Since Fraxxer is essentially bound to the service of the Praes Thanatos, he is more like a living weapon than a super-powered NPC. Whether his words 500 years ago will come true or not is something else.

Fire Cultist Colos has spent the last three years trying to discover why some border areas weaken the bonds of the Guardian Masks. It is his (mistaken) theory that the concentrations of foreign blood actually disrupt the spell. He has announced this within the cult, and shortly thereafter several influential members of the Pillars have publicly pushed for a new law prohibiting Masks from physical contact with foreigners. Furthermore, Colos is working to devise something that would strengthen the bonds. This is taking the form of a piece of lavarock from Mt. Xarn and Orcish blood formed into an amulet or torque. He has reached an impasse, and is trying to get the nerve up to approach the Praes Thanatos for assistance.

A small embassy in Eyrdeyn sits on one of the uppermost of the middle-class terraces, the embassy of the Orrukarn gnolls who occasionally do business in Eyros. The embassy is a round building about 30 feet in diameter and similarly tall, with three levels and a small cellar, the middle floor home to a small group of honor guards, while the upper floor is abode to the current Orrukarn ambassador to Eyros, a highborn gnoll named Drokarizaan mal-Viresshti Kaltremos Farizhuur. This young gnoll from the Independant Island-State of Orrukar is an aristocrat of many connections and more ambition, a frequent guest at Eyrdeyn's parties (noble, middle-class, or otherwise), and host to many more.

Drokarizaan is a regular at many raucous taverns and a valued advisor to certain senators, as he is knowledgeable about the lower classes and their goings-on, especially since he secretly partakes in many activities with Eyrdeyn's underworld and black market. Drokarizaan is friendly and polite, but inside he is as secure as any Orrukarn in his people's superiority. The ambassador particularly enjoys the Claws of the Dragon tournaments, cheering on both the popular half-orcs and the underdogs, making bets and rubbing elbows with Eyrdeyn's upper class. He has served for 5 years in Eyrdeyn, which has only had an Orrukarn embassy for around 200 years, and Drokarizaan would prefer to return home at some point to pursue his ambitions.

Pellan Hillrunner is a halfling that dwells alone in the Blue mountains. He is widely known as the best guide to the southern mountain trails. He has rivalries with many of the other guides, that are angry that a halfling should gain fame for something they've been doing for generations. Pellan first fled to the Blue Mountains twelve years ago. He does not like the ocean. He does not know Darrenback, but is visibly irritated at mention of him- which seems remarkably frequent to him.

_*Organizations:*_

A secret society of psionicists, known as the Jagged Eye, seek to overthrow the government. The underground trade in narcotics, which are often purchased by dilettante nobles, is secretly funded by the Jagged Eye.

The oldest of the sects devoted to puzzling out the Prophecy of the Seventh Pillar (see below) are The Mothers of Truth, who are also the keepers of the lineage of all of the houses, and provide the midwives that must be present at the birth of any half-orc royal child. Jal-qwuin still periodically arouses from her catatonia to spout off oracular statements. All of which are meticulously recorded for later study and interpretation. The membership of the Mothers of Truth is drawn soley from the mothers of House Vajar. It doesn't matter how high ranking a mother, but none can become a midwife without having gone through childbirth themselves. Indeed, the Mothers of Truth were renamed thus, after the clan midwives heard the prophecies of the Mask, having been in existance and responsible for maintaining purity for several decades before Jal-qwuin's catatonia. 

A secret cabal of Half-Orc wizards known as the Animus, through generations of selective breeding and magical "guidance" has recently succeeded in producing two genetically superior racial offshoots. Orogs and the Sharakim. The latter can blend in effortlessly with thier progenitors undetected and the new generation is just coming to age. The Animus' are now setting into motion machinations to put the Sharakim in places of political power. Orogs are being kept more or less as "muscle" and are beginning to resent thier position. Few if any outside the Animus organization now of the existence of thier new "brothers".

In one of the few extant woodland areas of Eyros, a relatively malign, bestial reptile cult has been growing among the local elves. Worship of a half-fiend tyrannosaurus named Vildaxaranthus has caused some of the elves to devolve, becoming brutish, larger, and strong, almost dire (effectively ogres with elven racial traits). Scary stories are told to Eyrian children about the forest elves and these rumours are oft used as justification for the enslavement of the unrelated elven thralls. These Forest Elves have suffered no reduction in mental capacity from this "devolution", making them superior to elves as fighters. Who or what is responsible for the creation of this cult and how it will be used is unknown. Rumors suggest a dragon, allied with evil outsiders.

Vildaxaranthus was not actually _born_ a half-fiend. Rather, he was born thousands of years ago as a normal T-Rex. Slowly but surely, he gained sentience and a fiendish nature after scavenging meals from grounds that were tainted by the presence of a calcified, slumbering demon, very much like the one from which the Cerebrum Ruby was taken. Nobody knows this, which is why nobody has stopped to wonder _why_ there seem to be numerous demons physically slumbering beneath the earth of the region.

Unknown to the world, a sect of human sorcerers known as the Caretakers of Ur have, for ages untold, stood guard over the Vale of Ur. Within the vale, they believe, is the key to unbelievable power and it is their duty to make sure that power is never found. Caretaker legend tell that should the secret of Ur ever be unlocked a terrible age of darkness will fall upon the world.

Gharjuin is an expensive and popular drink of the Eyrian elite. It is a creamy, rich milk that comes in several delicious flavours, each notably distinct to the connoisseur. Gharjuin is expensive due to the fact that it is only available through trade with a mysterious group known as the Sarynthi who live in the upper steppes. The Sarynthi are extremely secretive and refuse to deal with anyone except for female humans, who they meet on neutral ground to trade Gharjuin for various useful Eyrian commodities. In reality, the Sarynthi are a tribe of female humans who have come to believe that masculinity is an infectuous disease that must be avoided (they refuse to deal with orcs or half-orcs because they believe that both races' females have been infected by masculinity). An untouchable caste of Sarynthi known as the Jarzhun slaughters the majority of male children and saves a few, feeding them an herbal tincture of the Phazra plant that reduces their mind to an animal state in order to breed with females who have been treated in a like process (who are called Cal'Phazra). Worthy female children resulting from such unions are immediately quarantined from males to become upstanding Sarynthi, and most of the rest become Cal'Phazra, with a few set aside to form the next generation of Jarzhun. Due to selective breeding, many Cal'Phazra (and thus all Sarynthi) have highly polarised physical traits, much like different breeds of dog, and they are treated as pampered pets by the Jarzhun, while the similarly-reduced males are harshly abused. Gharjuin is collected from the Cal'Phazra, and in fact various breeds have been selected in order to create the delicious, distinctive flavours. It is unknown what the reaction to this knowledge becoming public would be, but the Sarynthi guess that it would not be a boon to their trade relations, and so they have resolved to never allow outsiders to learn the truth, even if it means silencing them by death.

Far to the northwest is a long peninsula called Quonambo (in Eyrosian). Here live a handful of tribes of very tall and muscular savages covered in ritual scars, tattoos, and warpaint. These tribes are descendants of men and Cal'Phazra who escaped from the Sarynthi. (Only a few "breeds" escaped, and each formed its own tribe.) Because those who escaped suffered generations of abuse, indoctrination, and drugs, the tribal society they built can be considered chaotic, if not completely insane, by outsiders. Despite this, some limited trade occurs between the Eyrians of the steppes and the tribes of far Quonambo.

For their part, the Sarynthi desire the complete destruction of the Quonambans, whom they consider animals, so that the secret of the Jarzhun is never revealed. Meanwhile the Quonambans have nurtured a long-standing fear and hatred of their one-time masters, and constant warfare occurs between the two groups of people. Despite their primite lifestyle and metalworking skills, the Quonambans produce well-made and keenly sharpened blades. They tend to shun any armour heavier than fur. The personal names of Quonamban savages are really just descriptions (in their own tongue) of their scars and tattoos they wear.

_*Plot Points:*_

The laurel wreath, A kind of vegetable tiara, is woven from the leaves and young branches of the laurel, Laurus psionicus, this shrub or small tree common in forest communities throughout the region. It is known by Herbalists to have anti-psionic properties. Used as a Laurel Crown (favored by nobility) it protect the wearer from Mental Intrusion. Brewed just right by a skilled hand, it also becomes a toxic substance when it is ingested by anyone with Psionic abilities.

House Vajar--which has held the throne more times than any other Orc-Blooded House, though they do not do so currently--hides a terrible, shameful secret. They are not pure-blooded. They actually have a tiny bit of hobgoblin in their ancestry, though it is so far back that no trace of it is detectable. Anyone who learns this secret would hold great power over House Vajar... Until the Vajar enforcers and Masks found a means of silencing that individual for good. Even most of the Vajar themselves are ignorant of this fact; it is known only to the very highest-ranking and eldest members of the House, who are considering letting the secret die with them, rather than passing it on. 

A number of years of drought have had an effect of the food production level in the western plains. To combat this, there is a plan being formulated to dig a grand cannel from the Kohoal River to supply water for irrigation to this region. Dwarves are being rounded up to dig this cannel, although the Gnomes are pushing for their mindless undead to be used for the task as well.

Far below the main city of Eyros grows an enormous hatred in the form of a subterranean Assassin vine. Every year it grows larger, up through the ruins created by each rebuilding of Eyrdeyn.

The agents of the jagged eye have developed a psionic tattoo that allows the bearer to use an Alter Self effect at will. The agents of The Secret Blade, a sect of Soulblade assasins are commonly given these tattoos. One such, a brilliant agent named Borak Foehammer, has infiltrated Keyzha Zhals forces and is steadily working his way up in rank.

There are rumors of relic-hunters returning in weakened and ragged state, scared witless from some cave or temple far up the river Kohoal called the Mindful Halls. Apparently the Jagged Eye has found some ancient Psionic artifacts there but not without a heavy cost of man power and gold.

The Children of the Dawn have a secret agenda to free the elven Masks from their orc-blooded masters. The Children of the Dawn were founded by a stunningly beautiful half-elf woman named Saint Lasair, who is actually a succubus paladin of freedom named Temera, who was redeemed by an experience of true love for an Eyrian mortal (her Energy Drain kiss has been replaced with a Heroism effect). Some branches of the church have taken a more fanatic outlook thanks to the charismatic leadership of her son Lusarum, who preaches intolerance to the elves of Nistadeen despite his mother's disapproval. Some claim that they have seen Lusarum entering the forest of Vildaxaranthus from time to time and exiting unharmed. Is it possible that these two half-fiends have formed an unholy alliance that will corrupt the noble intentions of the Children of the Dawn?

Aeryl Dal-Kiron is a friendly, likable half-elf who has gone on a diplomatic mission of friendship to visit the high court of Nistadeen, bringing with him a beautiful necklace as a gift to Alyria, the King's Lae'Thyr (a term meaning true heart, the elven equivalent of wife). Secretly a bitter follower of the Purging Flame of Dawn, Lusarum's personal followers among the Children of Dawn, Aeryl has come to stir up problems for the elves of Nistadeen. In addition to more mundane means of sabotage Aeryl's main plot involves the necklace, which is a focus donated to Lusarum by Vildaxaranthus that will instigate the devolution into a Falgyr (elf-ogre), but it is missing the crucial component that allows the elf to retain their mind. On the night of the next full moon, Alyria will become a murderous, bestial creature. Can anyone find a way to save her before she is slain by one of her own people in self-defense? And perhaps more importantly among the everlasting political social scheming and loss of face and honour of life in Nistadeen, can they keep it a secret for the king? If so, they could earn the gratitude of King Laryst of Nistadeen, whose ever-expanding mercantile empire could soon become a majour force in the world.

Ghalfaen is being ravaged by a purple worm of colossal size. A dissolute sorcerer named Herewald claims he can control it but he demands a terrible price.

Ever since the Jagged Eye made the discovery at Mindful Halls, gargauntan insects and worms have been spotted around the Dominion of Eryos. How Herewald gained control of one of these terrible beasts is a mystery yet to be explained.

Eyros has not been a successful sea power to date--perhaps the only arena in which they do not largely dominate the region--but the Preas Thanatos are trying to change that. They have been experimenting in secret with galleys rowed by crews of skeletons and they are almost ready to begin sea trials. This would be disatrous for the halflings but only a lone spy knows...

Shortly after the founding of Empire the Mask Jal-qwuin fell into a semi-catatonic state (in which she still survives to this day) and began spouting prophetic statements. The longest enduring of these is the Prophecy of the Seventh Pillar, and a whole Monastic Order developed around it. Most believed that the prophecy was fulfilled after the War of the Crumbled Pillar when the minor house of Taljik was elevated to replace the fallen House. In truth the Prophecy remains to be fulfilled, and as with all such prophecies has engendered a number of different sects that believe only they know the true meaning of the prophecy. 

Some members of the Crucible (the elemental fire cult) are trying to negotiate with the Kohl'Tass (semi-sacred lizardfolk druids) to invoke a minor eruption of Mt. Xark while controlling the ash and lava flow to direct it along the uninhabited, sheer, north side of the mountain/volcano. Then they intend to use the combination of Crucible volcanic clerics and Kohl'Tass druids to hasten the lava's transformation into fertile volcanic soil, while also forming some of the lava into high, spiny rock walls around this newly-fertile area, creating a vast, many-terraced personal garden/farmland to support the 6 Pillars in Eyrdeyn against the building food shortages. The Crucible intends not only to maintain the purity of the noble bloodlines, but their prosperity and power as well. In the event of future food-riots amongst the lowborn in Eyrdeyn, the nobles can ration off some of their excess personal crops to the populace to make them complacent and ever-more dependent on the Pillars' control. Of course, the tremors of the minor eruption may destroy the simple homes of some lowborn citizens and slaves, but the highborn live in sturdy, many-columned homes of stone. And the minor eruption of Mt. Xark might have further consequences on other places/creatures of the mountain, particularly in the subterranean former incarnations of the city.

Agents of the Twelve often strike toward the Vale of Ur, though this was not realized until recently when a historian analyzed the data from all the incursions. Other historians dismissed his research because they said it was based too much on guess-work and fragmentary records, and because they consider the Caretakers of Ur to be harmless fools at best, dangerous lunatics at worst. The journal which had published his research, The Royal Historical Chronicle, published a retraction, and pointed out that it had only published the paper as a thought experiment to begin with.

The historian, Kalis Dal-Malorn, who had earlier been adopted into Dal-Malorn for his exceptionally thorough research, was disowned by Pillar Malorn. Although a human, he was born into the lower classes.

Taufenacht the Tempter and the Ancient Intelligence known as The Twelve are one and the same. This many-voiced psionic menace is connected to a terrible but beautiful jewel known as the Cerebrum Ruby, which was discovered by the dwarves of what is now Eyros 5000 years ago, during the reign of the elves on the surface, and the dwarves in the caverns. The following related secret is known only by the dwarf responsible for heading the effort to contain the illithids, and she will only pass this shameful fact onto one successor before passing to her grave: 4500 years ago, Taogrim, king of the dwarves, was engaged to the renowned psion Urtha, but then Taogrim met a beautiful elven princess named Aelyna and fell madly in love. The day before the wedding, jealous Urtha returned to her duty of guarding the Cerebrum Ruby, where she fell prey to its psionic suggestions, and, using its power, she consumed Aelyna's brain, relishing the exotic taste, and dumping the body into a monster den. Using fragments of Aelyna's personality, she was able to seduce the bereaved Taogrim, and the two dwarves were married the next year. But on her wedding night, as Urtha closed her eyes to kiss her new husband, she heard a strangled gurgling sound. She opened her eyes to see, to her horror, that her soft ruby lips had become a tentacled maw, involuntarily sucking the brain out of her beloved. Disgusted at what she had become, Urtha ran away with the Cerebrum Ruby to the deepest reaches of the caverns, and she and her unborn twins became the first illithids.

The Cerebrum Ruby is actually more appropriately named than anyone realizes. It is literally a portion of the brain of a great demon who has slumbered in the earth for eons, and into whose calcified body the ancient dwarves accidentally dug while mining. Taufenacht, lord of demons, uses this "demon brain" as a doorway for his power and his voice to enter Eyros and the material world. He has other such doorways, including the entity (as yet undefined) which the columns of the Twelve keep trapped beneath the frozen North. The ruby and the Twelve are not obviously the same creature, because Taufenacht's "voice" is altered by the persona of the entity/object through which he channels.
The solar Conquers Twice was on the prime to find his fallen brother who became a mighty demon. He found the looted remains of his brother and his open skull but the evil part of his brother was already gone taken by greedy dwarves. 

He departed and came back after he heard rumors of another gem, a sapphire, taken from his brother´s body. He believes that the gem is filled with the last pure part of the fallen one´s soul and could be used to revive him or at least destroy the cerebrum ruby. 

He assumed control of Saagersberg some time ago to use it as his base of operations. He isn´t sure if the amethyst crown could be the evil gem. He suspects that the term cerebrum ruby was a falsehood used deliberately by the psionic crystal to confuse possible searchers.

The Empire is currently having trouble with tribal raiders in the highlands of the Ahln-Desh region, in the eastern mountain ranges. Because of the rocky, mountainous terrain, the massive legions of the Empire are of little use, as they cannot maintain formation. Thus, hiding in the mountains are less civilized tribes, who prey upon carvans and travellers passing through their mountain homes.

Felra Raj-Tinar dal-Vajar ty-Malarn is planning an extended visit to the coastal lands of her human mother's House before the season's through, ostensibly to visit some of her more distant relatives on the human side and perhaps garner some greater support for her bid to become the next Grand Monarch of Eyros. Secretly she planned the visit because she knows her halfling lover Darrenback will be sailing by the area at the time, and seeks to meet with him again after two years apart. The current Grand Monarch, unbeknownst to others, has assigned one of his nephews to covertly follow and observe Felra's trip, but the Grand Monarch won't disclose the reason for his dislike of Felra, even to his trusted nephew.

There is a general consensus among the lizard folk druids that the bleeding into the ground is a blasphemy and a corruption of the land, so they often attempt to sneak onto bordering bloodlands, and purify them. It takes time, but with effort they are slowly able to undo some of the damage to certain areas. Unfortunately, they can only reliably do so near the borders, and the heart of Eyros remains unreachable for their goals.

Winerys and wine production are a sizeable portion of the Eyrosian economy, with the finest vintages being stockpiled by the Pillars for their private family cellars.
Recently, a vinter named Fischr produced his first bottling from grapes grown in blood-soaked fields. The wine is a bitter and acidic draught, that leaves the drinker as thirsty as before he drank it. Fischr believes the wine has no commercial value, and has consigned every bottle to his private celler in hopes that age will improve it.
Should this enough of this wine ever be drunk consistently by one person however, a condition similar to vampirism will result, as the tainted grapes produce bloodthirst in the wine drinker over time.

Recently, there has been an increase in the number of raids from the barbaric half-orc separatists, and the attacks are far more well-coordinated than usual, with the half-orcs fighting to the death to the last man, screaming "For the Crimson Robe!" in Orcish. Apparently, a charismatic civilised half-orc has risen to power, claiming to be Agathon of the Crimson Robe and also claiming that he will lead the half-orcs to establish their own Pillar that would conquer all others, the Seventh Pillar of the ancient prophecy. Even if the Eyrians discovered this, most would immediately label this nonsense and wave it off as a crafty opportunist taking advantage of the deluded hopes of a primitive people, but the few who still remember Kalis Dal-Malarn's respected "Prophecy and the Fate of Eyros" may recall the 350-year-old legend that Agathon never died, but was instead carried away to a magical island by three faerie princesses on his deathbed, waiting for the day when he would return, unite all Eyrian peoples, and conquer the world.

There is a small overgrown shrine of blazingly white stone that is slightly luminescent in the hours just after sundown and right before sunup. It is so covered in climbing vines, as well as built into the hillside as to be almost invisible until you are right infront of it. Humans and elves would have to stoop to pass through its narrow door, and would barely have room to stand or move once inside. A half-orc would have little chance to enter or be comfortable once inside. The interior walls are covered in a strange writing that glows during the rest of the night when the stone does not. Rumor says it was a point of passing for some celestial champions the Elves called forth during the last days of the Human/Orc expansion. Further rumors state that several powerful Elves LEFT through the point several days later. Drunken witnesses report strange comings and goings from the shrine, every once in awhile.

Underneath the territory of House Taljik, unbeknownst to them, lie a vast network of large tunnels produced in secret centuries ago by their predecessors, the Crumbled Pillar, orc-blooded House Garren. These tunnels lead to many places across the Dominion and even slightly beyond the borders, and are roamed by the descendants of former-House Garren's pet project: colonies of behir, giant centipede-reptiles grown from dhazi (shocker lizard) stock, through magical experimentation by Garren's elven Masks and a secret splinter group of the Praes Thanatos. The behir's creators and trainers lost control of them when trying to bring them out to fight for Garren in the War of the Crumbled Pillar, and were slain by the beasts' shocking powers.

In the village of Rhoofeld in northern Eyros the basement door of the cobbler's hut leads to the attic of a smithy in the eastern Eyros village of Masreit. It has been there for an indeterminate amount of time, and nobody knows why.

The primarily dwarven "Secret Blade" (a sub-group of Soulknives from the Jagged Eye) and the hobgoblins of "The Order of the Clawed Fist" have recently been skirmishing with each other out in the open. Each group seems to be searching for something. However thier long-standing racial enmities and desire to prove martial superiority over the other has over-rided thier desire for secrecy. Thus risking exposure.

House Malarn keeps a well-stocked but highly disorganised library, which is open only to House members and a select few who are specifically granted limited access. In addition to a full set of Eyrian prophecies and chronicles of the deeds of the Grand Monarchs, from Vajgarrzhal the Conqueror to Ezlan Zul-Dagvar Dal-Zhal Ty-Mulcibe, the library holds a variety of scholarly works that simply can't be found anywhere else, although many of the books are patently incorrect or cover strange topics. The most prised possessions of the library are a set of papyrus scrolls known as the Raely'Sarvos Scrolls that date back to the ancient elves who once inhabited Eyros. The Elder Librarian is Kyara Dal-Malarn. Those who hear the title expect a straitlaced bespectacled old lady with a tight bun, but Kyara is an eager, charming, and spunky twenty-something young woman who usually goes about her daily tasks with gusto (excluding her current assignment to eliminate the writings of Kalis Ny'Dal-Malarn, a scholar whom she idolises as an historical genius) and shows great interest in helping anyone who comes to visit the library with her instinctive knowledge of the seemingly random location of books, having worked at the library for ten years and indeed never leaving the ivory tower of the library complex. Indeed, when a young Kalis Hirall visited the library as a scribe, entering with a Dal-Malarn scholar to make some copies of the Raely'Sarvos Scrolls, he caught a glimpse of Kyara at work between the bookcases, and was immediately entranced. A shy lad, Kalis finished his task and left the library, immediately asking his scholar employer if he could return to the library at any time in the future. The House Malarn scion told him that only House Malarn members could enter the library at their leisure, except for great scholars on special business. From that point onward, Kalis dedicated himself to scholarly pursuit, until he was accepted to House Malarn, at which point he made it his business to spend as much time as possible researching to his heart's desire at the Grand Library of House Malarn, making a surprisingly large number of requests for help from the Elder Librarian for such a renowned scholar. But before he could work up the courage to say anything, he was expelled from House Malarn and all library access. Now he will stop at nothing to restore his reputation, even willing to spend the last of his personal fortune to hire adventurers to prove that his theories were accurate.

The circus is in town! As a gentler fare for entertainment, compared to the gladitorial contests, a circus travels around the nation, bringing excitement, and exotic delights to the people. Usually, it goes to the cities, but it passes through areas of villages, often being the highlight of the year for the vilagers, who come from all areas. It has jesters, joke tellers, and slight of hand artists. There are shows, featuring tumblers, acrobats, and feats of amazing skill. Exotic foods are prepared and offered to the visitors, as well as exotic animals from the far reaches. It is a celebration for all classes, and all groups. The high ranking rulers often make an appearance, to be with their subjects, and to strengthen the bond between ruler and rulee. Even the Emperor is expected to make an appearance soon. House Kiron seems particularily interested, with members of that Pillar attending multiple shows, and treading on their political clout to spend time with the performers privately. Several performers have even been invited back to the Kiron Palace, for private showings, staying there until late into the night.

The circus has been infiltrated by members of the Lusarums militant Children of the Dawn sect who use it as a convinient means of carrying messages across the empire and agitating amongst the Elf and half-elf population. Each member wears a ring set with an emerald shard.

Verdania (of the Midnights Cruor) has recently joined the Circus as a high wire performer. She has been a guest of Kemry Janar Dal-Kiron a young scion of the House and has slowly been corrupting him. Murders have been occuring in villages the day after the Circus has left, and questions are being asked.

The Masks are fully mature and free of all oaths in reverie. Many younger Elves have been raised as servants of Eyros, and remain mostly loyal even in reverie. The Imperial Mask Kaillo was snarling in reverie for several weeks before he tripped down the stairs and seemingly died. His body has been moved to a crypt, and is to be prepared for its final resting. In actuality, his unconscious mind has managed to hold him back from death, and project itself as an ethereal spirit fully able to use its magic. The spirit of Kaillo is divided in his labors to prevent his body from being destroyed and working to free the minds of his fellows.

Kaillo has found that in his spirit form he can innately sense other incorporeal sentiences such as himself. This has caused him to become aware of three entities: First, he has discovered the presence of the sleeping Ramu within Alivia's emerald necklace. Kaillo sees Ramu as a tiny, wispy male orc child curled up inside of the emerald in a fetal position. Second, he has noticed the sad, quiet ghost of Jesyra Rhaldas Dal-Malarn, a former Uncrowned Grand Monarch (she lived in the time before Agathon when the pureblooded Pillars switched off ruling, and thus by necessity the Human rulers would require an orc High Seneschal to wear the crown for them), who died from poison in a tragic incident involving betrayed love. Jesyra's ghost appears as a translucent, hauntingly beautiful young woman with downcast eyes, whose hair is constantly stirred by an ethereal zephyr, even indoors where there is no wind. Finally, Kaillo has come into contact with Death's Caress, a powerful Dread Wraith who has several unique abilities, including the power to shift her vague, wispy shape into a human semblance and, more dangerously, the Rejuvenation ability more common to ghosts. She was sealed away within the crypts by the Patriae Sicarii in 1875 EY when they discovered that she could not be permanently defeated by normal means. The Mask's sentience has been searching for a means to allow the wraith to break free, on the condition that she not kill any of his people, figuring that the ensuing army of spawn would at least be a nasty distraction for the Praes Thanatos, leaving him free to work towards his own ends. Of course, if freed, Death's Caress has no intention of honouring her agreement with the elven spirit.

The ancient spell that extended the lives of the Elves was directly tied to the ritually established borders of their nation. Those ancient borders currently include 95% of the current nation of Eyros, and more besides. If a Mask leaves the confines of this range, they will slowly break free from the effects of the magic- aging and maturing normally. Certain areas along the borders are known to degrade the bonds of the Guardian Masks, and so the Masks do not stand at the actual borders. This creates several zones most prone to foreign invasion. Since this property of the Masking effect is not publicly known nor realized by the Pillars, certain new expansions of the borders would slowly and surprisingly free the Guardian Masks.
There is a tree growing in a small wood that has been there since the dawn of the beginning. It is not mighty, it is not tall. It just is. Four branches have fallen from the tree since the Elves fell. They are full of power if one can find them.
Pillar Mulcibe has any ancient stash of treasure passed down since the conquest of the Elven realm. This treasure has been stolen and recovered on several occasions. Some has been sold to get through tough times, and some has not withstood the ravages of the years. 

In this treasure is the Ven Loqandis. This gold-bladed sword was created by the leader of the Elves to strengthen his hand picked warrior-a champion, bodyguard, and personal agent. No one knew that amongst its magics was a tremendously complicated geas that the Elven Archmage had layered into the magic- enchantments of loyalty to himself and the Elven people, requirements to fix certain problems. Amongst these were a series of directives about what to do if the People were conquered...This sword has been carefully locked up and forgotten for the last four centuries. For all who hold it for longer than an hour (at night) begin to go mad. Also amongst the sword's many enchantments were the means for the swordbearer and the Archmage to communicate. It was determined by sages those centuries ago that to hold the sword connected one's mind to spirits of the dead, and thus to madness. The Jagged Eye's most talented seers always strive to discover weapons of the past, and recently they came across this sword. Typical of seers, they had few details, and those few they had were misunderstood. They thought the sword had been designed to empower those who sought the destruction of Elven enemies. That is at best an incomplete understanding of the blade.


----------



## Rystil Arden

5 pages of posts in 50 minutes, not bad.  By the way guys, we now have 42 pages of single-spaced text when I put this in my Word-Processor.  I'll do the NPC and Timeline updates soon.

~Rystil


----------



## Abisashi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 5 pages of posts in 50 minutes, not bad.  By the way guys, we now have 42 pages of single-spaced text when I put this in my Word-Processor.  I'll do the NPC and Timeline updates soon.
> 
> ~Rystil




We really need to do some work compressing/organizing this information; the compilation is too long to be useful. If people could more easily sift through the information there, it would help a lot to avoid misunderstandings.

*Organization suggestions *(for people organizing information, silly):

*Tag usage*

_Chapter Headings_
Chapters should be bold and underlined to makes them stand out clearly. Chapters are such things as "Politics," "Religion" and "Prominent NPCs."

_Major Sections_
Major Sections should be in bold. Example topics for the "Races" chapter could be "Elves," "Dwarves" and "Orcs."

_Subsections_
Subsections should be italicized. Example topics from the "Elves" section would be "Role in society" and "Masks."




P.S.: Someone set up a wiki for us to use, and we should use it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

That would be nice, but actually transforming the contributions so that they fit into such headings would take a lot of work (plus I don't really want to make too many changes to contributions when I compile them, preferring to keep them mostly verbatim).  I think that at this point, we should save off breaking up everything and rewriting it (because it would probably require a rewrite to do that categorisation) for the PDF.  

I agree that it is hard to find things (Remember:  I waded through this to place every single post from the last five pages ^^), but the Edit->Find command helps quite a bit.  The problem is that sometimes facts about the same topic need to be split across multiple headings, and contributions have to be split (which I have done a few times manually).  The best compromise, in my opinion, allowing us to keep the original wording of the contributors more or less intact, is to keep it as is for now and just make separate unofficial updates for things that are used a lot (i.e. NPCs and timeline).  Eventually, the rest will be reorganised as part of the production process.

That's just my opinion.  If anyone has any good ideas, though, I look forward to hearing them!


----------



## Khorod

I agree.  However, certain things have gotten so long that I'm leery of wading in to the reams of international politics, mythology, & demons.  There's just so much there that I never really absorbed.

And that's someone who spent the time to catch up from page 1 when the thread was 11 pages long.

One thing that might be fixed in-thread is flagging the individual Pillars and cities of Eyros a little better.  They're pretty hard to track down without a search.

Ack.  In any case, I think doing a little writing for this project would be fun.  Count me as an applicant if more are needed.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khorod said:
			
		

> I agree.  However, certain things have gotten so long that I'm leery of wading in to the reams of international politics, mythology, & demons.  There's just so much there that I never really absorbed.
> 
> And that's someone who spent the time to catch up from page 1 when the thread was 11 pages long.
> 
> One thing that might be fixed in-thread is flagging the individual Pillars and cities of Eyros a little better.  They're pretty hard to track down without a search.
> 
> Ack.  In any case, I think doing a little writing for this project would be fun.  Count me as an applicant if more are needed.



 If you like, I can do a short write-up for each of the Pillars, but other than Eyrdeyn and maybe Mhur and Malarn-ka, even I have trouble keeping those cities straight (I actually find the foreign countries easier).

Vajar: Orcish Pillar.  Descends from Vajaros Dragonbane.  Dark secret- Hobgoblin blood in the distant past (Vajaros's paramour Lazkani).  Many rulers have Vajar as their orcish Pillar.

Zhal: Orcish Pillar.  Descends from ?  Seems to have lots of tough members who protect Eyros by hunting down renegade races


Taljik: Orcish Pillar.  The newbies who replaced Garren.  They have a planned arena in the works, but not much else to be said.

Garren: Orcish Fallen Pillar.  They all died except Ramu (who is safe in Alivia's pendant) during the War of the Crumbled Pillar, which they precipitated.  They also once looked to the sea, including the Grand Admiral of Eyros amongst their numbers

Malarn: Human Pillar.  Wealthy scholars, House Malarn scions descend from the sage Malani.  They have cornered several forms of trade, including the Gharjuin trade with the Sarynthi, using this to help finance their Great Library.  They believe in meritocracy and tolerance for other races, allowing those of great merit to become honourary members (like Kalis).

Kiron: Human Pillar.  Merchants who descended from the Hero Kira, House Kiron members have embraced the faith of the Children of the Dawn.  Because of this, they believe that the elves should be free, and thus they freed their Masks and even accepted elven wives, creating half-elven scions and even one elf wizard scion who has been raising eyebrows.

Mulcibe: Human Pillar.  Passionate artists and craftsmen who descended from Mulcibia, who was loved by the eladrin Kampaetnos, they have vibrant red-gold hair, which causes some to make remarks comparing their hair to that of zombies.


----------



## Arkhandus

You know, spells in the PH that are named after Greyhawk mages can simply use the names from the System Reference Document.  The SRD replaces the names of the mages with either a word like Mage or simply removes the name with no replacement.

BTW, how do we add stuff to the Eyros wiki at Wikipedia?  How would we go about that?  I've been using Wikipedia for a while as my favorite online encyclopedia, but I dunno how to contribute to it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> You know, spells in the PH that are named after Greyhawk mages can simply use the names from the System Reference Document. The SRD replaces the names of the mages with either a word like Mage or simply removes the name with no replacement.
> 
> BTW, how do we add stuff to the Eyros wiki at Wikipedia? How would we go about that? I've been using Wikipedia for a while as my favorite online encyclopedia, but I dunno how to contribute to it.



Yup, that is another solution. But it would be a fun flavour addition to throw in our own Eyros NPCs. Still, I see no reason to force the issue on this official thread, so I put the list up on the less-official Rules Thread.

P.S.  No idea how to contribute to Wiki, but that would be a neat place to put the NPC Encyclopaedia, especially with names in the text as links to the other NPCs.


----------



## Abisashi

*Wiki!*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> P.S.  No idea how to contribute to Wiki, but that would be a neat place to put the NPC Encyclopaedia, especially with names in the text as links to the other NPCs.





I'm currently setting up the wiki (just making pages and posting the info from the compilation.) I'll post again when I'm done.


----------



## Arkhandus

Minor note, I altered a line in my contribution of Cururultar, since I had forgotten before someone pointed it out again that the gnomes had gotten the humans and orcs to make war on the elves.  I changed it to say that Cururultar inspired the elves to their original conquest of the region long ago, and then the humans and orcs to continue their conquest after taking Eyrdeyn and such.

Contribution:
Long ago the Kohl'Tass taught a group of Eyrians the Discipline of Nature's Grasp, the unarmed fighting style long practiced by Kohl'Tass since they are oathbound to wield no weapons in their homeland.  The Discipline emphasizes grappling and throws, as well as hand strikes, but the lizardfolk couldn't teach their human and orc disciples the claw, tail, and bite techniques.  This fighting art and its introspective philosophy spread gradually in Eyros and was quickly adapted to different forms as the students became teachers, and a few small schools of the resultant martial arts have been built in various cities and towns across Eyros.  The Eyrians altered the philosophy nearly as much as the fighting style, and now call it the Dragon's Way, but each school teaches its personal variation of the style and philosophy, so for instance the school in lower Eyrdeyn teaches Dragon's Way of the Bold Fist.  Exercises and disciplines taught by the Dragon's Way, not to mention self-defense skills, are popular amongst the peasantry and some nobles, but teaching the art to dwarves or elves is forbidden in Eyros.


----------



## Abisashi

*Wiki?*



			
				Abisashi said:
			
		

> I'm currently setting up the wiki (just making pages and posting the info from the compilation.) I'll post again when I'm done.




Is this thread in the public domain? Putting it on wikipedia makes it so.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Abisashi said:
			
		

> Is this thread in the public domain? Putting it on wikipedia makes it so.



 Umm...I dunno.  I think it is. Better ask Mouse before doing anything.  I would think this is public domain (being in a public forum), but the polished PDF version would not be.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh, and that brings up another good question: Do we want the very secret information for DM's only to be on Wikipedia, and thus easily findable for enterprising PCs?

Edit: Fixed Ark's changes in the compilation


----------



## Abisashi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Umm...I dunno.  I think it is. Better ask Mouse before doing anything.  I would think this is public domain (being in a public forum), but the polished PDF version would not be.




Well, it's actually a violation of wikipedia policy (it's not encyclopedic), but I found another free wiki site to put it on. Back to wikipedia to vote for the page's deletion!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Abisashi said:
			
		

> Well, it's actually a violation of wikipedia policy (it's not encyclopedic), but I found another free wiki site to put it on. Back to wikipedia to vote for the page's deletion!



 Its encyclopedic, just fake!  That said, I was surprised that it was allowed on Wikipedia.  Makes sense that it shouldn't be.


----------



## Abisashi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its encyclopedic, just fake!  That said, I was surprised that it was allowed on Wikipedia.  Makes sense that it shouldn't be.




I have to go to bed, but I'll set up the other wiki after my midterm tomorrow.


----------



## Abisashi

*Wiki!*



			
				Abisashi said:
			
		

> I have to go to bed, but I'll set up the other wiki after my midterm tomorrow.




By go to bed, I meant not go to bed, and by "after my midterm tomorrow," I meant "right now."


http://riters.com/The_Sovereign_Dominion_of_Eyros/index.cgi/FrontPage

Everyone should edit the contributor page to add their name; if you don't want to add your real name, you're under no obligation to do so.

Oh, it's kind of messy right now, but I'll clean it up tomorrow. Right now it is just cut-and-paste out of the compilation.


----------



## Sarellion

Seen a problem with house mulcibe. Their hair is explained to be a sign of  their firre heritage but they themselves don´t know of this. In the family gods section it is said that they retell stories of the divinity of Mulcibias husband. Doesn´t it contradict as the house would explain their red hair by this divine heritage even if people don´t know that it was really from the firre? As it stands now, they have no clue and people joke about them to have slept with eyrian zombies and the house themself doesn´t offer one explnation. 

We have two different names for the capital volcano Xarx and Xark. Xarx seems to be the original name but got changed somewhere. 

Contribution:
The lost house of Garren:
The lost house of Garren controlled most of the coastal waters near Ghalfaen, Malarn-ka  and some inner territories as their lands were spread out all over Eyros. Malarn-ka was named Garran-ka at this time and was the houses seat of power. Garren controlled most of the sea trade and the position of Grand Admiral of the Navy was traditionally held by members of house Garren. The other pillars were envious of the house´s wealth. After the spectacular defeat at the battle of New Haven, the house fell on hard times, as they lost much of their revenue to halfling pirates and beared the shame of losing to mere halflings. Much of their resources afterwards were to develop better ocean going vessels, superior to the galley who could only stay near the coastline safely. As the empire itself pretty much abandoned the navy after the defeat, house Garren was the only house that invested in naval affairs. This put a big strain on the house´s treasury. 

During the war, house Garren destroyed the former city of Malarn-ka utterly and put the whole population to the sword and salted the fields. Some poeple claim that the house made a pact with Cururultar, who granted them aid in exchange for the massacre.
The house got annihilated by house malarn and their allies for this atrocity.
After the war, the new house didn´t want to have any connection to the old house and kept their branch name of Taljik. Garran-ka was given over to house Malarn as compensation for the lost city. Some other holdings of house Garren were distributed among the other houses, Taljik got some new territories to form a coherent province instead of the diestributed holdings their predecessors had. The most precious jewel of Garren land was the city of Mhur. As the houses were unable to agree, Agathinon decreed that Mhur was to be a free city, only answerable to the emperor.


----------



## Sarellion

Abisashi said:
			
		

> By go to bed, I meant not go to bed, and by "after my midterm tomorrow," I meant "right now."
> 
> 
> http://riters.com/The_Sovereign_Dominion_of_Eyros/index.cgi/FrontPage
> 
> Everyone should edit the contributor page to add their name; if you don't want to add your real name, you're under no obligation to do so.
> 
> Oh, it's kind of messy right now, but I'll clean it up tomorrow. Right now it is just cut-and-paste out of the compilation.





Put myself in there.


----------



## Tonguez

*A Dwarf view of Religion and Creation*

"Religion is the folly of weak minds" Duroghar growled his eyes blaizing white with power. The dwarf was bald and his face marked with ritual tatoo confirming his status as an Elder of the Jagged Eye "it is a deception designed to keep They-who-are-deceived blind to the Truth of this world.

"The Jagged Eye teaches us to see the Unity of Mind and Spirit. The physical world is a deception wrought by the demon Taufenacht and into which weak minds are bound. In the beginning Mind and Spirit were one and all things were unified and without limitations. As Eons past the Four Seasons took form and in each their were minds distinct and yet unified and we were there amongst them

The greatest of minds took form becoming th First Ones and Taufenacht was amongst their number as were Maia and those which are called Dragons. It was Taufenacht who made the first bid for power, deceiving us all and imposing limitations as he created the deception which is this world. 

It is through mastery of Mind and Soul that we transcend the limitations of Taufenachts deception and return to our original nature. Taufenacht can not abide this and so They-who-are-decieved, the orcs and humans and all others condemn us and cast us low. But not for long for soon we shall be Unified..."


----------



## Tonguez

ps I believe the volcano was originally Mt Xark, it was my mistake to call it Xarx

as to Mulchibe claiming a devine ancestor it could be that in the past others have nott beleive the claim and have mocked them for it, thus Mulchibia's divine husband is only mentioned amongst members of the house (and not in public)


----------



## Mouseferatu

That's impressive, Abisashi. Already bookmarked it. 

Regarding public domain... I'm honestly not sure how the law works, outside of the OGL/D20L. I imagine that this is at least somewhat public, simply by virtue of being on a public forum, but let's not do anything to make it more so. (In fact, once the PDF is fully written and ready for publication, we may need to think about asking Morrus to delete this thread. I'll look into that as we get closer.)

One final note. My wife is on spring break this week, and our 8th anniversary was last week, so we're leaving town for a couple of days. Not too long; I'll be back Wednesday evening. But I wanted to let you know that I'll be out of touch until then, so if anyone e-mails me or leaves me a note on this thread (comments, problems, questions, whatever), don't think I'm ignoring you if I don't get back to you until then.


----------



## domino

Contribution time again.  Nice and Short.

A gang of Halfling raiders are working on taming and training sea creatures and raiders to ride those creatures, to make them more manuverable and deadly.  If only they could find a way to solve that pesky "need to breathe while underwater" problem.


----------



## Khorod

Thanks for the Pillar summary, Rystil.

Oh, and I finally read the Dogmas post.  Good stuff.  That clarifies it immensely.



> A gang of Halfling raiders are working on taming and training sea creatures and raiders to ride those creatures, to make them more manuverable and deadly. If only they could find a way to solve that pesky "need to breathe while underwater" problem.




Over the centuries, the Orcs traditions in Eyros have been distinctly watered down, and rebuilt to suite the sensibilities of all the races.  While Orc dominance maintains Orc values as important, many cultural traditions have been lost.  The ancient shamanic traditions of the Orc people have largely been lost.

Some of this, most notably the Blood-Oath Magic, survives today in the Society of the Iron Arm, an association of Orc and Half-Orc metal-workers.  The Iron Arm idolizes the primal Orc lifestyle, but are simultaneously amongst the most educated of common Orcish folk.  While they are present in Mhur, they don't share the values of that city.  Most members of the Society are scattered individuals across the countryside.

Blood-Oath Magic involves personal blood sacrifice as a trade to the spirits that help in battle or for more general survival of self and tribe.  In the Iron Arm, it manifests in the creation of some exceptional weapons and armor.  This equipment is never made by commission, but always for a specific purpose of the smith or his brothers in the society.  It is made in an all night ritual involving rhythmic drums and the spilling of the veings into the liquid metal.

The Blood-Smiths would have everyone believe that this ritual allows them to make anything in a single night, but it is actually just the opening day's activity of normal item crafting.  On the last day is a more meditative night ritual, in which more blood is painted on the equipment in swirling patterns of war.

Somehow, as part of this ritual the equipment is tainted ever so slightly with red.  Something about this coloration, or maybe something less definable, unnerves those who face against such weapons and armor in battle.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Thanks for the Pillar summary, Rystil.
> 
> Oh, and I finally read the Dogmas post. Good stuff. That clarifies it immensely.




No problem.  I'm glad you read the Dogma post, since it was basically a compilation in response to your indication that we should have a storyteller version of it.

Hmm...if Garren originally controlled Malarn-ka, then that means now Malarn has two important cities (Malarn-ka and wherever the library is).  Given their wealth, I can believe it.

Contribution:

Zhalgar the Merciless was a great war hero of the Eyrian invasion of 41 BE.  Known for his psychological warfare, he put to the torch entire cities of non-combatants when their local garrisons refused to surrender, thus encouraging fear and acceptance among the resisting elves.  With his elite all-orcish army, (there were several large armies working in tandem to conquer Valjaria, it was with numbers that the orcs and humans defeated the mighty elven empire) Zhalgar swept a 360-degree-arc around the periphery of Valjaria, farthest from the capital, where the Imperial army would have the hardest time defending, subjecting the local garrisons to surrender and forcing all the elves to choose between becoming slaves or being destroyed.

Zhalgar was the ancestor of House Zhal, and even now they hold their lands from those which Zhalgar conquered.


----------



## Abisashi

*Contribution*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Contribution:
> 
> Zhalgar the Merciless was a great war hero of the Eyrian invasion of 41 BE...
> 
> Zhalgar was the ancestor of House Zhal, and even now they hold their lands from those which Zhalgar conquered.




Magic on Eyros is a relatively vibrant art, with theoretical journals and practical advancement. Some recent examples:

For thousands of years, it was believed that only spells of the sixth veil or higher could produce a geas effect (Valjin's Exaction being the spell). Recently, Herewald developed a lesser but simpler form, Herewald's Requirement, of the fourth veil.

In his waking hours, the somewhat-unstable Mask Kaillo developed Kaillo's Transformation, which could make the elven mage a dangerous melee combatant, a strange mirror to his subconscious transformation into a dangerous opponent of the state.

Kalis Ny'Dal-Malarn (while still a historian of house Malarn) created Kalis's Mnemonic Enhancer. Always inquisitive, Kalis is well read in contemporary magical theory and was able to create this spell which requires a large amount of theory to understand, and thus was not even possible until recently.


----------



## Khorod

Kaillo was never unstable when conscious.  For this to get out with his name on it would require research in his dreams that he jotted down in the morning (in his child-like state) or communication to someone in his noncorporeal state.

Kaillo, and the reverie thing in general, was a sort of strange schizophrenia/split personality thing.  Kaillo is a particularly extreme case where his alternate, adult personality was particularly wrathful.  My personal interpretation was that he was beginning to lose it in frustration at his own impotence, managed to sleep walk Kaillo into a skull-cracking, and has settled down into a much calmer, more determined ghostly vengeance effort.

BTW: I suggest that with the advent of the Wiki, it can be updated with new contributions instead of posting to this thread.  It would ease up on loading time.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khorod said:
			
		

> Kaillo was never unstable when conscious. For this to get out with his name on it would require research in his dreams that he jotted down in the morning (in his child-like state) or communication to someone in his noncorporeal state.
> 
> Kaillo, and the reverie thing in general, was a sort of strange schizophrenia/split personality thing. Kaillo is a particularly extreme case where his alternate, adult personality was particularly wrathful. My personal interpretation was that he was beginning to lose it in frustration at his own impotence, managed to sleep walk Kaillo into a skull-cracking, and has settled down into a much calmer, more determined ghostly vengeance effort.
> 
> BTW: I suggest that with the advent of the Wiki, it can be updated with new contributions instead of posting to this thread. It would ease up on loading time.



Actually, I agree on Kaillo but I think it could be fixed if the wording was changed slightly, since it is basically something I said in the other thread in a new context. I suggest changing the wording to "In his waking hours, the somewhat-unstable Mask Kaillo developed Kaillo's Transformation, which could make the elven mage a dangerous melee combatant, a strange mirror to his subconscious transformation into a dangerous opponent of the state."


----------



## Arkhandus

Sarellion: The mountain/volcano at Eyrdeyn is Mt. Xark.  As Tonguez said, he accidentally called it Mt. Xarx in one post, and then a few people copied that mistake after missing the original mention that it was Mt. Xark.  The Crumbled Pillar was orc-blooded House Garren, you accidentally called it Garran once or twice in your post.  And the leader who united Eyros was Agathon, you misspelled it once.  Just pointing out spelling errors, they always nag at the back of my mind. 

As for House Mulcibe's reddish hair, they probably don't know that Mulcibia had a celestial as a husband, but they probably don't provide any explanation for their hair color other than perhaps "a bit of foreign blood from before the Sovereignty".

Contribution time again:

Zhal is the most fierce and oppressive Pillar, ruling their lands with an iron fist and causing much dissent amongst the dwarves and other peasants, thus why the Jagged Eye is largely based in Zhalccu province.  House Zhal produces many of the finest soldiers in the Legions, proud and skilled, tightly adherant to the military line of command, but also ruthless and fond of old orcish ways.  Warriors of Pillar Zhal tattoo themselves with an orcish symbol after each successful battle, somewhere open like the arm or forehead, where other warriors can see how successful the warrior has been.  Zhal warriors drink a few drops of their foes' blood after each victory, an old orcish tradition that no one really understands the reason behind anymore.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> As for House Mulcibe's reddish hair, they probably don't know that Mulcibia had a celestial as a husband, but they probably don't provide any explanation for their hair color other than perhaps "a bit of foreign blood from before the Sovereignty




According to the Compilation, they consider Mulcibia's husband to be otherworldly and special, but they don't know exactly what he was.

Edit: So while they brag that he was "divine" they might be secretly afraid that he was some kind of undead


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Contribution time again:
> 
> Zhal is the most fierce and oppressive Pillar, ruling their lands with an iron fist and causing much dissent amongst the dwarves and other peasants, thus why the Jagged Eye is largely based in Zhalccu province.  House Zhal produces many of the finest soldiers in the Legions, proud and skilled, tightly adherant to the military line of command, but also ruthless and fond of old orcish ways.  Warriors of Pillar Zhal tattoo themselves with an orcish symbol after each successful battle, somewhere open like the arm or forehead, where other warriors can see how successful the warrior has been.  Zhal warriors drink a few drops of their foes' blood after each victory, an old orcish tradition that no one really understands the reason behind anymore.





Other than the Grand Monarch, the greatest political power in all of Eyros is the Imperial Senate. The modern structure of the Imperial Senate was established by Agathon of the Crimson Robe after the War of the Crumbled Pillar. Only pure blood Humans and Orcs, first generation Half-Orcs, and Gnomes may be Senators. Inspired by the degrees of a circle, the Imperial Senate has 360 members. The seats are divided in this manner:

23 dal-Vajar Orcs
12 dal-Vajar ty-Malarn Half-Orcs
12 dal-Vajar ty-Kiron Half-Orcs
12 dal-Vajar ty-Mulcibe Half-Orcs

23 dal-Zhal Orcs
12 dal-Zhal ty-Malarn Half-Orcs
12 dal-Zhal ty-Kiron Half-Orcs
12 dal-Zhal ty-Mulcibe Half-Orcs

23 dal-Taljik Orcs
12 dal-Taljik ty-Malarn Half-Orcs
12 dal-Taljik ty-Kiron Half-Orcs
12 dal-Taljik ty-Mulcibe Half-Orcs

23 dal-Malarn Humans
12 dal-Malarn ty-Vajar Half-Orcs
12 dal-Malarn ty-Zhal Half-Orcs
12 dal-Malarn ty-Taljik Half-Orcs

23 dal-Kiron Humans
12 dal-Kiron ty-Vajar Half-Orcs
12 dal-Kiron ty-Zhal Half-Orcs
12 dal-Kiron ty-Taljik Half-Orcs

23 dal-Mulcibe Humans
12 dal-Mulcibe ty-Vajar Half-Orcs
12 dal-Mulcibe ty-Zhal Half-Orcs
12 dal-Mulcibe ty-Taljik Half-Orcs

6   Praes Thanatos Gnomes


----------



## Abisashi

Twiggly the Gnome said:
			
		

> As with the office of Grand Monarch, only first generation Half-Orcs may be Senators.
> 
> 23 X Orcs
> 
> ...
> 
> 23 X Humans
> 
> ...
> 
> 6   Praes Thanatos Gnomes




Isn't that contradictory?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Abisashi said:
			
		

> Isn't that contradictory?



 I think he means that purebloods and first gens halfbreeds can be senators, but not second gen halfbreeds


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think he means that purebloods and first gens halfbreeds can be senators, but not second gen halfbreeds




Yeah, that's what I was trying to say. I'll go back and clarify.


----------



## Sarellion

Clarification:
The cities name was Garran-ka, house name is Garren. I thought that the city name was a little different because of reasons unknown. The official or proper name would be Garren-ka, but common usage was Garran-ka. I left it in there if someone has an idea for a contribution, I used it because I think it sounds better.

Rystil:
The Malarn own Malarn-ka as this is their house city as the name implies. The site of the library is not mentioned. It could be Malarn-ka or Eyrdeyn but the capital would be avoided because of potential outbreaks and Malarn-ka was destroyed in the war of blades and the library already existed beforehand.

Contribution:

During the war of the broken pillar, members of House Malarn feared for the destruction of their library. As it was clear that the first Malarn-Ka was a possible target for a siege and fearing that conquerors or civil unrest would threaten the books, librarians and scholars of House Malarn packed up the majority of the library in secret and deposited it in a secret redoubt in a mountain valley. The conquerors of the fallen Malarn-ka looted the library and brought everything they could find to Garran-ka. After the war, House Malarn founded the city of Jhazed´Khal at the site of the secret redoubt, that became the main building of the new library. Jhazed´Khal means "House of many words" in ancient orcish.  
Every pillar later swore oaths on their family gods that never should Jhazed´Khal, keeper of Eyrosian history, be threatened by their house, as long as it will be a city of knowledge and scholars and not a city of war. In keeping the spirit of this oath, there is only a smaller imperial garrison in the city. The defenses are in the hand of the imperial masks and the Praes Thanatos who have a large library themselves in the city. the Praes Thanatos only show a small contingent but a large troop of undead has been squeezed in tightly in excavated underground caverns below the necromancer´s library. 

Many scholars are upset that House Malarn restricts access to the library. They think it violates the spirit of the oath. They point out that the oath was certainly meant that the library should be a center of learning for everyone.


----------



## Sarellion

Doesn´t it contradict the fact that half-orcs are the ruling elite? What jobs do we have for half-orcs after the first generation besides joining the barbarians and working against the empire? I don´t think that a society could afford to lose a high number of their nobilty trained for battle in this manner.  And I believe some of the grand monarchs or half-orc senators would lobby hard for a future for their children.


----------



## Tonguez

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Doesn´t it contradict the fact that half-orcs are the ruling elite? What jobs do we have for half-orcs after the first generation besides joining the barbarians and working against the empire? I don´t think that a society could afford to lose a high number of their nobilty trained for battle in this manner.  And I believe some of the grand monarchs or half-orc senators would lobby hard for a future for their children.




The Senate is still 3:1 in favour of Half-Orcs (though I'm not sure why the gnomes are in) 

besides the Senators half-orcs probably make up the bulk of Ambassadors, Senate/Imperial and Diplomatic Aides de camp, Clerks, Judges and Military Officers. Then of course there are all the jobs that need doing in the House Estates - castellans, chancellors, city mayors, overseers etc etc etc.
Then there are the idle rich, scholars, artistes and *adventurers*

I'm sure that the second generation half-orcs of the population are quite busy


----------



## Khorod

Um, isn't it the destiny of all the first-generation Half-Orcs in the chosen Heir Pillar to be executed when the Grand Monarch dies?  The Senate must get a little raucous around that time if they're all present and authoritative.


New Contribution:

Elven monuments were either made from delicately worked stone (preferrably marble), from wood, or even from bonsai'd trees.  Trees of that sort were often quite large.  Trees of this sort can be seen in Nistadeen.  These monuments were sometimes covered in traceries of formal Elvish script, commemerating their purpose, or imbuing the monument with some magic, or anchoring some magic to the land around it.

This script translates from the Elvish as Silverlight.  It has a reflective, silvery quality, giving it its name.  When applied, it burns into what it touches by a half a finger's width.  Under the light of certain stars the text glows with a matching light.

Most Elven monuments today are in ruins.  Many were specifically destroyed, though some later ones were carefully dissected as tokens of victory.  Many old families in Eyros have a stone or piece of wood from such an Elven relic.  A number of surviving monuments scattered across the countryside are treated with Silverlight.  Out of superstition- or fear, they were never torn down.  It is often the early work of a member of the Praes Thanatos to visit a number of these monuments, and in conjunction with a local priest, renew declarations that they are anathema and put magical wardings against them.  There is often defacement with the blood of animal sacrifices and black paint.

The Praes Thanatos has always felt that renewing those once per five or ten years is surely enough for reasonable caution, but the people living near the monoliths and sacred trees  know that on the Summer and Winter Solstice these places glow with a fearsome light, and even those who cannot see the light can feel it for miles around.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Doesn´t it contradict the fact that half-orcs are the ruling elite? What jobs do we have for half-orcs after the first generation besides joining the barbarians and working against the empire? I don´t think that a society could afford to lose a high number of their nobilty trained for battle in this manner. And I believe some of the grand monarchs or half-orc senators would lobby hard for a future for their children.



Second gen half-orcs can be aristocrats, they just can't hold the very highest positions.

Oh, and just a random flavour note that you can totally ignore if you want, but I think the name Malonia or Malania with an "n" would be better for the library-city since the sage who first compiled the library was Malani. But that's just a minor thing. 

Edit: Forget that other thing, I figured it out.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khorod said:
			
		

> Um, isn't it the destiny of all the first-generation Half-Orcs in the chosen Heir Pillar to be executed when the Grand Monarch dies?  The Senate must get a little raucous around that time if they're all present and authoritative.
> 
> 
> New Contribution:
> 
> Elven monuments were either made from delicately worked stone (preferrably marble), from wood, or even from bonsai'd trees.  Trees of that sort were often quite large.  Trees of this sort can be seen in Nistadeen.  These monuments were sometimes covered in traceries of formal Elvish script, commemerating their purpose, or imbuing the monument with some magic, or anchoring some magic to the land around it.
> 
> This script translates from the Elvish as Silverlight.  It has a reflective, silvery quality, giving it its name.  When applied, it burns into what it touches by a half a finger's width.  Under the light of certain stars the text glows with a matching light.
> 
> Most Elven monuments today are in ruins.  Many were specifically destroyed, though some later ones were carefully dissected as tokens of victory.  Many old families in Eyros have a stone or piece of wood from such an Elven relic.  A number of surviving monuments scattered across the countryside are treated with Silverlight.  Out of superstition- or fear, they were never torn down.  It is often the early work of a member of the Praes Thanatos to visit a number of these monuments, and in conjunction with a local priest, renew declarations that they are anathema and put magical wardings against them.  There is often defacement with the blood of animal sacrifices and black paint.
> 
> The Praes Thanatos has always felt that renewing those once per five or ten years is surely enough for reasonable caution, but the people living near the monoliths and sacred trees  know that on the Summer and Winter Solstice these places glow with a fearsome light, and even those who cannot see the light can feel it for miles around.



 Contribution:

House Taljik has only a tenuous claim to a legendary ancestor compared to the other Pillars.  In this case, they are descendant of the second marriage of Talya, the wife of the martyr Garryx, who died resisting the call of the Twelve against the orcs (House Garren descended from Garryx).  Although most histories claim that Talya was mind-controlled like many other orcs and it was she who betrayed Garryx to his enemies, thus earning the position of favoured concubine to the new orc leader under the Twelve, Garryx's brother Kalzan, some of the more creative scholars hired by House Taljik claim that Talya fought to protect Garryx along with Kalzan, and that Talya and Kalzan escaped and worked to free the orcs afterwards.


----------



## Sarellion

First Malarn-ka: Former house city of House Malarn, site of the original library
Garran-ka: House city of House Garren , thats the Malarn-ka of today.
Maloria: Site of the library today. Named it this way to keep things from confusing further, by adding a third city with the name Mala something. But i still wanted a name in honor of the libraries founder.

House Garren was a sea power and Malarn-ka today is the major port. So I thought it would make sense that it was House Garrens city earlier.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> First Malarn-ka: Former house city of House Malarn, site of the original library
> Garran-ka: House city of House Garren , thats the Malarn-ka of today.
> Maloria: Site of the library today. Named it this way to keep things from confusing further, by adding a third city with the name Mala something. But i still wanted a name in honor of the libraries founder.
> 
> House Garren was a sea power and Malarn-ka today is the major port. So I thought it would make sense that it was House Garrens city earlier.



 Thanks for the quick response, but see above.  I figured it out myself, I was just confuzzled, and it makes perfect sense.  I completely agree (except I would still prefer Malonia with an 'n').


----------



## Sarellion

Tonguez said:
			
		

> The Senate is still 3:1 in favour of Half-Orcs (though I'm not sure why the gnomes are in)
> 
> besides the Senators half-orcs probably make up the bulk of Ambassadors, Senate/Imperial and Diplomatic Aides de camp, Clerks, Judges and Military Officers. Then of course there are all the jobs that need doing in the House Estates - castellans, chancellors, city mayors, overseers etc etc etc.
> Then there are the idle rich, scholars, artistes and *adventurers*
> 
> I'm sure that the second generation half-orcs of the population are quite busy




How big are the Houses that they can produce so many first generation half-orcs? You need over 210 half-orcs every generation who are suitable for the job every generation, without attrition from many courses. Then there is the question what happens to the half-orcs who are eligible for being emperor. It is said that they are pretty expendable but I am not sure what´s the exact meaning.

And given the fact that humans and orcs from every generation can obviously enter the senate of course, why should there be an exception for half-orcs?

I think it would create a lot of resentment in the upper echelons and these from guys who otherwise command armies and are in important positions, I don´t think that this would work for long, especially as lower races are permitted to enter the houses and even engage in marriages.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> How big are the Houses that they can produce so many first generation half-orcs? You need over 210 half-orcs every generation who are suitable for the job every generation, without attrition from many courses. Then there is the question what happens to the half-orcs who are eligible for being emperor. It is said that they are pretty expendable but I am not sure what´s the exact meaning.
> 
> And given the fact that humans and orcs from every generation can obviously enter the senate of course, why should there be an exception for half-orcs?
> 
> I think it would create a lot of resentment in the upper echelons and these from guys who otherwise command armies and are in important positions, I don´t think that this would work for long, especially as lower races are permitted to enter the houses and even engage in marriages.



Here's why:

What Pillar are they associated with? The half-orcs are by necessity dual-Pillar. The Senate is balanced to give each Pillar exactly equal say. So if my father was Dal-Malarn Ny-Vajar and my mommy was Dal-Mulcibe Ny-Zhal, what Pillar do I represent? Who will sponsor me? I'm just a minor nobility member, not important enough to rank in the Senate because I belong to no specific Pillar and neither does anyone in my nuclear family (unlike first gens who have both parents as members).

Edit: As for the "other races" point, Malarn lets non-humans enter for life, but their children do not stay as Malarn, and they can't become Senators.  Kiron lets half-elven children become Pillar members, but they can't become Senators


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

Tonguez said:
			
		

> The Senate is still 3:1 in favour of Half-Orcs (though I'm not sure why the gnomes are in)




Token representation , one Senator per province. For example, the Gnomish Senator from Aenajadin would be an attaché to the Pillar Kiron contingent. I wanted to reinforce the idea that while Gnomes don't have the status of Orcs and Humans, they are held in higher regard than Elves and Dwarves.


----------



## Sarellion

Other races: I meant that some members of other races are on the same social rank as the second generations half-orcs. 

I see your point about the problem with dual pillar. We could let the half-orc decide to pledge fealty to one side of his familytree or the parents agree upon precdence of heritage. As the names indicate mother and father we could also trace lineage using gender. I would say that tracing lineage by mother would make sense, as the true mother of a baby is always known.  

I hope you see my problem with half-orcs sinking in the social ladder. I mean all parents want their children to inherit their fortunes or do better than themselves. So we have people in positions of power who know that their line will sink as it will be further removed from the pillars. We could leave it like this, but should realize that this will be a situation which the half-orcs will probably resent. Their ancestors were bred to be emperors and they are seemingly cast away by their former families and could be still of noble blood only. I see the next civil war on the horizon.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Other races: I meant that some members of other races are on the same social rank as the second generations half-orcs.
> 
> I see your point about the problem with dual pillar. We could let the half-orc decide to pledge fealty to one side of his familytree or the parents agree upon precdence of heritage. As the names indicate mother and father we could also trace lineage using gender. I would say that tracing lineage by mother would make sense, as the true mother of a baby is always known.
> 
> I hope you see my problem with half-orcs sinking in the social ladder. I mean all parents want their children to inherit their fortunes or do better than themselves. So we have people in positions of power who know that their line will sink as it will be further removed from the pillars. We could leave it like this, but should realize that this will be a situation which the half-orcs will probably resent. Their ancestors were bred to be emperors and they are seemingly cast away by their former families and could be still of noble blood only. I see the next civil war on the horizon.





> all parents want their children to inherit their fortunes or do better than themselves.




This is a generalisation built upon certain real-world assumptions, and modern Western assumptions based on 12th-century Catholic reforms at that. Some societies don't place so much of an emphasis on the inheritance and prominence of children, in fact even early-Christian Ireland distributed land to all male relatives of the deceased (uncles, nephews, cousins, illegitimate children, etc), not just natural-born children.

The tiny minority of fringe half-orcs who do adopt this belief join the barbarians.

Edit: If we must get into real-world analogies to explain this, consider the role of the bastard son of a ruler in early Europe.  Most just went about their business, keeping the minor aristocratic positions given to them by their parents (as in the children of famous philanderer Charles II), but some, considered "evil" like Shakespeare's Edmund of _King Lear_, did get upset that they would get nothing, and created schemes to gain power.


----------



## Sarellion

I thought that Eyros with his elabrate core family and pillar family names, a society where racial purity and lineages are important would place emphasis on inheritance and children, lineages and so on.

I think it makes no sense to debate this further, it would just fill up the thread and people would complain.


----------



## Khorod

Maloria?  Are you sure?  'Cause Mallorea sounds more like armies of darkness than a library to me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khorod said:
			
		

> Maloria?  Are you sure?  'Cause Mallorea sounds more like armies of darkness than a library to me.



 Yeah, that and it sounds like the name Mallory when you say it aloud.


----------



## Arkhandus

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Contribution:
> House Taljik has only a tenuous claim to a legendary ancestor compared to the other Pillars.  In this case, they are descendant of the second marriage of Talya, the wife of the martyr Garryx, who died resisting the call of the Twelve against the orcs (House Garren descended from Garryx).  Although most histories claim that Talya was mind-controlled like many other orcs and it was she who betrayed Garryx to his enemies, thus earning the position of favoured concubine to the new orc leader under the Twelve, Garryx's brother Kalzan, some of the more creative scholars hired by House Taljik claim that Talya fought to protect Garryx along with Kalzan, and that Talya and Kalzan escaped and worked to free the orcs afterwards.




Contribution:
Eyrian half-orcs of second generation birth or later fill many of the lesser aristocratic roles in the bureaucracy of Eyros, and fill up a fair number of the lesser military officer positions.  First-generation half-orcs who don't gain the throne instead fill many of the upper-echelon positions in the Legions and the aristocracy, some becoming magistrates, prefects, consuls, chancellors, or provincial governers, others becoming centurions, legates, and magnates.  First-generation half-orcs are also frequent ambassadors and household managers.  Other half-orcs are unfortunately incapable of receiving much inheritance, and many seek fortune or glory for themselves by training in the Claws of the Dragon style and competing in the tournaments, while others seek answers through the philosophy of the Dragon's Way.  However, the best avenue for second-generation half-orcs and their descendants is to join the clergy of the Draconic Legacy or the Children of the Dawn, though a few find their way instead to the Animus cult.  Many half-orcs cannot, as the clergy can only take in so many, and instead become adventurers, or join the half-orc barbarians outside of Eyros' society to join their cast-off kindred.


----------



## Sarellion

And Malonia sounds a lot like melonia, the city of melons to me.  

I thought that it should be spoken slowly.

I change it, seems that some people don´t like it.

Hope you like the new one.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> And Malonia sounds a lot like melonia, the city of melons to me.
> 
> I thought that it should be spoken slowly.
> 
> I change it, seems that some people don´t like it.
> 
> Hope you like the new one.



 Heh, you're right, and it sort of rhymes with Bologne-a too.  ^^


----------



## Khorod

Bump

Come on folks, I have five Contributions all written out, and I'm one short of becoming a Scholar!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khorod said:
			
		

> Bump
> 
> Come on folks, I have five Contributions all written out, and I'm one short of becoming a Scholar!



 I'd be happy to help, my friend, but my hands are tied for another 3 contributions ^^  Sarell, you, Ark, and I all can't contribute right now, but anybody else can, and once somebody does, than Sarell can contribute again.


----------



## Tonguez

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd be happy to help, my friend, but my hands are tied for another 3 contributions ^^  Sarell, you, Ark, and I all can't contribute right now, but anybody else can, and once somebody does, than Sarell can contribute again.




Here ya go

Rumour has it that _House Taljik_ has connections (and some say _significant_ interest in) the _Dracheschatten_ an organisation active in a number of illegal and shady operations throughout the empire


----------



## Khorod

I've made up an equation for speedy contributing with this model.  You need 1.5*n + 1 contributing posters, where n is the number of posts between a single person's contributions.

Thus, four contributions between us means we really need seven people somewhat active to keep the rhythm up.

Right now there is 4-5, meaning we get frozen when one person doesn't want to play.

I now have six contributions waiting in the wings.  I'll be quiet now until the thread moves on its own.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khorod said:
			
		

> I've made up an equation for speedy contributing with this model. You need 1.5*n + 1 contributing posters, where n is the number of posts between a single person's contributions.
> 
> Thus, four contributions between us means we really need seven people somewhat active to keep the rhythm up.
> 
> Right now there is 4-5, meaning we get frozen when one person doesn't want to play.
> 
> I now have six contributions waiting in the wings. I'll be quiet now until the thread moves on its own.



Well we sometimes have Abi, making 6 (and when Mouse comes back, 7 and Twiggly sometimes too for 8). Oh, and I truly hope that none of your contributions get squashed before it comes time for them to appear. If I do it, I apologise, but that's why I stopped making mine more than 1 in advance.


----------



## Khorod

I'll break silence for that.

Most of what I've done are in areas that haven't been popular for direct discussion yet.  And if anything gets quashed, I can usually twist it into history.


----------



## domino

Khorod said:
			
		

> I'll break silence for that.
> 
> Most of what I've done are in areas that haven't been popular for direct discussion yet. And if anything gets quashed, I can usually twist it into history.



I've not contributed as much as I used to recently.  So, here I go again.  Down the only road I've known...

For those living around the high mountain tops, one of the constant dangers is of lightning storms, which can last for several hours, with lightning striking once every minute or two.  Some scholars have theorized that this is from the static being built up from friction between clouds and mountain, but nobody knows for sure.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khorod said:
			
		

> I'll break silence for that.
> 
> Most of what I've done are in areas that haven't been popular for direct discussion yet.  And if anything gets quashed, I can usually twist it into history.



 Woah that's really cool.  I said get squashed, and it could have been gets quashed by changing the spacing and still been almost grammatically correct (except the plural after the subject was none), plus quashed is a cooler word than squashed.  That's a really awesome almost-pun we came up with Khorod!


----------



## OaxacanWarrior

Lurker mode off

Contribution:
Gor'Spak, a 5th generation half-orc of the barbarian half-orc movement, has taken a small contingent of the half-orcs to the Blue Mountains.  He is a sorceror of growing power and plans to take some of the wild riding lizards that the Eyrian calvary employs and magically alter them so that they can fly.  He has grand plans of fielding a half-orc army of aerial calvary that will throw down the human and orc pillars and replace them with the truly noble half-orcs.  So far, his attempts have only met with failure.


----------



## Rystil Arden

OaxacanWarrior said:
			
		

> Lurker mode off
> 
> Contribution:
> Gor'Spak, a 5th generation half-orc of the barbarian half-orc movement, has taken a small contingent of the half-orcs to the Blue Mountains.  He is a sorceror of growing power and plans to take some of the wild riding lizards that the Eyrian calvary employs and genetically alter them so that they can fly.  He has grand plans of fielding a half-orc army of aerial calvary that will throw down the human and orc pillars and replace them with the truly noble half-orcs.  So far, his attempts have only met with failure.



 Contribution:

House Taljik is known for its competitive attitude, perhaps because of its lesser status.  Taljik members are avid game fans, many enjoying gladiatorial combat and duels, but some preferring quieter games of thought and strategy like Zhakkar or Talyin, the latter of which is an interesting and complicated game that was "discovered" recently by a scion of House Taljik who claims that is was originally invented by Talya to strengthen the minds of her children to help ward off The Twelve's influence.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

> Mulcibe: Human Pillar. Passionate artists and craftsmen who descended from Mulcibia, who was loved by the eladrin Kampaetnos, they have vibrant red-gold hair, which causes some to make remarks comparing their hair to that of zombies.




Many doubt Pillar Mulcibe's anxious claims of celestial heritage. Those that doubt this claim theorize that Hephas was in fact a Vampire and that the members of Pillar Mulcibe are all Moroii, living vampires.


----------



## domino

OaxacanWarrior said:
			
		

> He is a sorceror of growing power and plans to take some of the wild riding lizards that the Eyrian calvary employs and genetically alter them so that they can fly.



Shouldn't that be magically alter them?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Twiggly the Gnome said:
			
		

> Although never said to their faces, many doubt Pillar Mulcibe's claims of Eladrin heritage. Those that doubt this claim theorize that Kampaetnos was in fact a Vampire and that the members of Pillar Mulcibe are all Moroii, living vampires.



Slight contradiction with some previously established canon. 

All fixed!  I still really like the idea.


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that be magically alter them?



 yeah, they probably didn't have gene splicing back then ^^


----------



## OaxacanWarrior

domino said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that be magically alter them?




Yes it should be.  Thanks for catching that.      I'll go back in and make the correction.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Slight contradiction with some previously established canon.
> 
> Change it to "Many doubt Pillar Mulcibe's nervous claims of divine heritage. Those that doubt this claim theorize that Hephas was in fact a Vampire and that the members of Pillar Mulcibe are all Moroii, living vampires." and we'll be all set (Just to know which things were said before: Mulcibe uses Hephas as the name of Kampy, they don't really have a good explanation, but they claim that Hephas was somehow divine, and people do say it to their faces sometimes).  Few quibbles aside, this is exactly along the lines of what I was thinking, and I really like the idea.




Done.


----------



## Sarellion

Contribution:

Eyrosian nobles are proud of their lineages and the deeds of their ancestors, as seen in worship of family gods, claim to a common ancestor with in the family and the long names indicating ancestry. Children often learn the names of their ancestors, as far as known. Despite this, emotional connections between parents and their children are not so tight as an otside observer would expect.
The pillars encourage their members to develop thier ties more to the House as a whole or their branch of the house instead of their own core family. Noble children are often watched over by tutors and servants, as their parents are busy attending to political, military or economical matters.

The local family branch grants young adults some income and holdings who belong to the House for their lifetime. Over time both increase as the noble comes into age and is able to gather influence. This can become a large part of the noble´s belongings. Of course the noble has to pay for the lease. After his death the house´s belongings return to the house again. The noble can pass on some of his personal wealth to his children but a large part of the other valuta are expected to return to the house as well. Nobles who enriched their houses greatly are praised by their peers and givan a lavish funeral. The ones who dissapointed their house are given a small funeral only, a mark of shame for their children.

Noble half-orcs of the first generation are encouraged to pass on a larger share of their wealth to thir second generation children. As these children are not members of a pillar anymore, this is their compensation. They are expected to start their own households and are considered to be formally independent of their House. Nevertheless, most of these new households are strongly tied to one pillar, most often one that one of their ancestors belonged to. These minor nobles often applicate for lesser positions in the provinces of their patron pillar or gather holdings of their own in the province. Many are also entering clerical offices, lower military ranks or become tournament fighters (see post 659).

Half-Orcs are allowed to marry orcs or humans. Most often the house concentrates to arrange marriages with members of one race. After seven generations their offspring are considered to be purebloods again. These members of an half-orc house can then enter one of the houses, thier ancestors claimed allegiance to. The senate passed this law after realizing that most members of both races have some trace of the other race in their ancestry after living together for 3000 years. Even keeping track of their ancestries was not sufficient as non nobles are allowed to marry into noble houses as well on a regular basis. These commoners often didn´t keep track of their bloodline or hid the fact the fact that their blood was not as pure as it seems.


----------



## Khorod

Looks like things picked up 



			
				Twiggly the Gnome said:
			
		

> Many doubt Pillar Mulcibe's anxious claims of celestial heritage. Those that doubt this claim theorize that Hephas was in fact a Vampire and that the members of Pillar Mulcibe are all Moroii, living vampires.



It is a secret, IIRC most Pillar members don't even know.

New Contribution:

New Haven controls a rocky island some 40 miles by 20.  It is an open port- it does not look too closely at ships that journey to them, nor does it charge a fee for docking out in the boonies.  As a result, New Haven has a certain lawless vibe, as Halfling Pirates, Human Smugglers, and spies of all nations use the city as a safe port and meeting place.  Despite it being halfling owned, everyone except Eyros views it as the closest thing to neutral ground.

The New Haven Vault is the closest thing to a bank on the island.  They control a cluster of maze-like sea caves, and they hold and guard the wealth or property of anyone that pays the fee.  They are also money-lenders with stiff interest rates for non-halflings.


----------



## Arkhandus

Khorod said:
			
		

> New Haven controls a rocky island some 40 miles by 20.  It is an open port- it does not look too closely at ships that journey to them, nor does it charge a fee for docking out in the boonies.  As a result, New Haven has a certain lawless vibe, as Halfling Pirates, Human Smugglers, and spies of all nations use the city as a safe port and meeting place.  Despite it being halfling owned, everyone except Eyros views it as the closest thing to neutral ground.
> 
> The New Haven Vault is the closest thing to a bank on the island.  They control a cluster of maze-like sea caves, and they hold and guard the wealth or property of anyone that pays the fee.  They are also money-lenders with stiff interest rates for non-halflings.




The gladiatorial arenas popular in Eyros have been attracting freeman competitors from distant lands in recent years, exciting the crowds with new blood and exotic appeal.  Dark-skinned Mo'ahhi warrior-women with their _ginta_ whip-daggers and bone half-armor, olive-skinned Nientese sword-dancers with their curved bastard swords and lacquered leather armor, and O'hoa'ti bloodspell zealots with their copper daggers and wicker armor....  All have braved the difficult trade-route passes through the Blue Mountains in eastern Eyros, traveling from distant lands across the Dead Waters Isthmus in the frozen north beyond the Blue Mountains.

The aging Grand Monarch is increasingly worried that these foreigners are testing Eyrian combat skill and readiness, and he has posted more of Zhalccu province's forces near the Blue Mountains part of the border, worried that a foreign invasion may be coming in the near future.  The Grand Monarch harbors suspicions that the Sultan of Indracca has been trying to garner aid in freeing the declining Sultanate from inevitable Eyrian rule.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> The gladiatorial arenas popular in Eyros have been attracting freeman competitors from distant lands in recent years, exciting the crowds with new blood and exotic appeal.  Dark-skinned Mo'ahhi warrior-women with their _ginta_ whip-daggers and bone half-armor, olive-skinned Nientese sword-dancers with their curved bastard swords and lacquered leather armor, and O'hoa'ti bloodspell zealots with their copper daggers and wicker armor....  All have braved the difficult trade-route passes through the Blue Mountains in eastern Eyros, traveling from distant lands across the Dead Waters Isthmus in the frozen north beyond the Blue Mountains.
> 
> The aging Grand Monarch is increasingly worried that these foreigners are testing Eyrian combat skill and readiness, and he has posted more of Zhalccu province's forces near the Blue Mountains part of the border, worried that a foreign invasion may be coming in the near future.  The Grand Monarch harbors suspicions that the Sultan of Indracca has been trying to garner aid in freeing the declining Sultanate from inevitable Eyrian rule.....



 The appealing Mo'ahhi warrior-women, with their revealing bone half-armour, are the subject of many stories told in hushed whispers by young men in Eyros.  They say that the Mo'ahhi are only women because they kill the man after mating with him, sharing the flesh of his heart with their Imha'oa (a close-knit group of seven Mo'ahhi, none of which is related by blood what who regard each other as closer than sisters), tearing his sinews and ligaments from the corpse to make their whips and taking his bones to make their armour.  The Mo'ahhi are very protective of their whips and armour, known to ruthless slay any opponent who damages them, lending credence to the belief that the warrior-women consider themselves in a marriage relationship with their arms and armour.  Although Eyrian women who hear of these things are repulsed by the barbarity, the rumours only tend to make the young men more fascinated with the Mo'ahhi.


----------



## domino

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The appealing Mo'ahhi warrior-women, with their revealing bone half-armour, are the subject of many stories told in hushed whispers by young men in Eyros. They say that the Mo'ahhi are only women because they kill the man after mating with him, sharing the flesh of his heart with their Imha'oa (a close-knit group of seven Mo'ahhi, none of which is related by blood what who regard each other as closer than sisters), tearing his sinews and ligaments from the corpse to make their whips and taking his bones to make their armour. The Mo'ahhi are very protective of their whips and armour, known to ruthless slay any opponent who damages them, lending credence to the belief that the warrior-women consider themselves in a marriage relationship with their arms and armour. Although Eyrian women who hear of these things are repulsed by the barbarity, the rumours only tend to make the young men more fascinated with the Mo'ahhi.



Among the taverns, inns, and other gathering places of Eyros, games of dice are popular.  Regular attendees of taverns will often play several games together, and establish a ranking system.

Often, these local champions will challenge each other, in search of new tests for their skill.  And of course, money, from bets placed on the fall of the dice, and also the stakes that are played for.

Those who are found cheating are often assaulted, thrown out of the location, and made unwelcome to return.

As an aside, someone might want to come up with some sort of qualifying system.  These new gladiators probably wouldn't be able to just show up, without proving themselves somehow.  Else they'd go up against the champ, die, and that's not entertainment.


----------



## Sarellion

Contribution: The arcaneum

The Arcaneum is the imperial office regulating spellcasting affairs. Originally it was a small bureau that was tasked to regulate the standardisation process and compile the lexicon, but the Senate tasked them to deal with all arcane matters, concerning the administration.

The arcaneum as it is now is responsible for:
The registration and classificaton of new spells
Advice the senate on matters arcane
Testing new wizards who want to teach for their competence
Testing freelancer experts for magical knowledge. These freelancers work for merchants and for other civilians.
Training Eyrian wizards in the basics of magic. They cannot teach the Masks because the Masks use a different spellcasting technique, but Masks are still sometimes sent there to learn the required discipline (at the Pillar's option).
Granting permissions for enchanting magic items to freelancer spellcasters
Commission and acquistion of magical items for use by the imperial adminstration.
Detection of malign magical influences in the courts. They ensure that criminal spellcasters don´t fool around with the clerk behind the desk or the higher ups.
Education of the adminisration about magic and its uses.
Surveillance for mystical phenomena

The Arcaneum is more of an andministrative office than a wizard´s guild. There are wizards within the arcaneum but most members are clerks with knowledge about magical theory. They are the experts when the civil offices have to deal with magic or need to use magic. The Arcaneum has 25 active wizard members, 50 Magewrights, and a high number of clerks and experts on duty. They often hire out freelancer spellcasters to aid in lessons, and so at any given time, they may have up to 29 wizards and 58 Magewrights on staff.
They also hire freelance experts as needed. 

The arcaneum also works together with the Masks and the Praes Thanatos in classifying spells deemed dangerous. Spells with area effect are deemed dangerous and only upright magicians of the common classes and nobles are allowed to learn this spells. The Knock spell is only allowed to the Praes Thanatos and has been dubbed gnome´s magic key by the common people. The use of the magic door opener also explains the term skeleton key.


The Arcaneum is led by a council of seven Magistrates, 2 Wizards, 2 Magewrights, 1 Praetorii Arcanae and 2 Bureaucrats. The Magistrates often meet with members of the Patriae Sicarii to discuss policy and these two arcane-minded groups see eye-to-eye on most issues.
There are some resentment based on the usual department rivalry between different departments of the same government. The arcaneum officials like to make jokes about the creepy gnomes and jokes about Arcaneum beancounters and wannabe mages are a favorite among the ranks of the Praes Thanatos.
But both organisations know that they need the other one. The Praes Thanatos cannot survey the whole lands of Eyros and are dependant upon the data provided by the "wannabees".
The Arcaneum on the other side needs the arcane power of the necromancers to deal with these problems. Also most of the arcaneum officials are happy that they don´t have to walk into the dangerous situations, the "creepy gnomes" are regularly forced to deal with and that they themselves are respected rather than feared. They like to be invited to parties.

The Arcaneum has a militant branch, whose members are all hexblades, the Praetorii Arcanae. These are responsible for providing magical security for the senate and the highest offices, like the Imperial Treasury. They are not the only guards for this installations but part of the senate´s security forces. Embassies in foreign countries have one Praetorii as the other branches, Masks and Praes Thanatos are unsuitable. 

The Praetorii are normally not deployed away from this posts unless the Praes Thanatos and the Six Magistrates in council decide that there is a need for them.

If the local arcaneum official perceive a magical problem in their area they are expected to assess the problem and call on the Praes Thanatos or the nearest Mask to deal with the problem.


----------



## Rystil Arden

...


----------



## Khorod

> The Arcaneum is the imperial office regulating spellcasting affairs. Orignally it was a small bureau that was tasked to regulate the standardizaion process and compile the lexicon...




Very interesting.  The protector division would never survive the mysterious necromantic-induced deaths.  The Praes Thanatos (particularly Thanatos) are obviously paranoid about spellcasters.  Spellcasters powerful enough to mean something defensively would not be uncontrolled.

As bureaucrats and theoreticians they're quite nice.  I can particularly see them proctoring tests among the Elven community, a glowering gnome in the background, to find those Elves with arcane potential.

New Contribution:

There is an older faith in Nistadeen which is quietly included today as just another cultural tradition.  This was the shared faith with the country that came to be dominated by necromancers and known as Valjaria.  It centers around the worship of certain sacred trees.  Groves of these trees are found in most cities of Nistadeen, and the sage-mystics who look after them have enormous powers in working with plants.  

Many holy days now appropriated by the Corythos faith coincide with days when these gardeners enact certain ancient rituals that were said to make the Elven land pleasant, fertile, and safe.  Once, these were called the Sacred Gardeners, but such formal recognitions were stripped with the Realization of Corythos.  Still these gardeners are very popular to advice-seekers on many matters, and when a group of three or more gardeners wants to speak to anyone in the Elven realm, they do so.  It is not a good idea to avoid this audience.


----------



## Abisashi

*recent contributions and the wiki*

Hey guys (and girls?), I'm really swamped with school right now, but I'll have lots more time next week (when it's my spring break.) Until then, could someone move the posts that have happened since the last contribution over to the wiki? At the very bottom of each chapter is a blank section called "Unsorted Posts," and if you guys could just drop the posts in there, that'd be great. I'll do a bunch of organizational stuff next week, after which it should be a lot easier to find information.

I moved over my post on magic, but that's it so far. When you add a post, give the editing comment as "Contribution #<post number>"

If you move multiple posts, just say "Contributions #<post number>, <post number 2>, etc"

Thanks


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmm...next week I have Spring Break, so I will have a lot of free time then.  If we still don't have the contributions compiled by then, I can definitely do it then, but I'm not sure I have the time until then.


----------



## Sarellion

I see, I envisioned the Praetorii Arcanae to be all spellcasters and professional soldiers. I think of them as the magical part of the security forces who guard an important civic administration together with normal guards.

Guardian Masks are probably unsuitable as they are sworn to protect the empire from outside threats and are deployed on the border. They are the border police and coast guard and 40 guardian masks is a low number for a lot of borderline. And what will a guardian mask do if some internal force, like a house or the emperor moves on the senate wanting to close it down?

I think that the Praetorii are a force sworn to the senate and the senate wants its own forces guarding him instead of guys who are sworn to the emperor or a single house.


----------



## Rystil Arden

...


----------



## Sarellion

Yes, it was in the summary. And 40 guys are not much considering that the border is a long one. The masks are probably not the only guys watching the borders but is still a low number. 

I thought that the Praes Thanatos don´t like the praetorii guys much, they were made as a counterweight after direct control was dismantled. I mean the Praes Thanatos are pretty uncontrollable in all things arcane as it is now and they have their own undead troops.

So they managed to reassign some of their duties to them but let them guard the senate. The Praes are the secret police and pretty much the police in matters of state and that´s enough for them.  As an analogy to the real world, they are the FBI and NSA, let the senate have its secret service (the bodyguards of the U.S. president and other politicians if I know correctly).

The gnomes are also specialised on necromancy and dealing in stealth and stuff like this, this means that they lack in other areas. The Praetorii are more like a normal guard, with spells for blasting.

And what should the gnomes do? Tell the senate not to? They probably did and the senate said, Thanks for your opinion and now stop buggering, we are still in command here.

So the Praes Thanatos did what every good governmental institution did and started to intrigue. They managed to burden the Arcaneum with paperwork they didn´t like and transferred most of the duties they wanted.


----------



## Rystil Arden

...


----------



## Sarellion

No problem. 

I changed the post before this one in the time as you answered.

I just think that the Praes are a fine sinister organization but we shouldn´t set them up as secret rulers. They have much power but after a while people would catch on. They cannot kill everyone of their political enemies and every non elven spellcaster without the houses catching on. 
And I think that the gnomes would be doomed in an open war against everyone else and at least some of the Patriae know it. Every race would gladly help fighting them and an undead army controlled by a death knight involuntarily working for them is not as good as a regular trained and disciplined army who probably have their own mages. 
And Thanatos can do only so much, there are other powerful spellcasters. He may be paranoid but he doesn´t kill the freed masks of House Kiron and the primal masks with their mysterious oaths still live, too. 

The Praetorii issue was a battle the Praes choose not to fight and instead use it as far as possible. Why should they do the boring guard duty if they get humans to do it?

@Khorod
As I said they cannot kill every potential spellcaster, people would catch on and I don´t think that the empire would leave all its spellcasting assets in the hands of gnomes.
Another reason is that there are players who probably want to play something else as a spelcaster than a gnome or an elf with child mentality. 
And with players becoming more powerful spellcasters do you want an automatic death warrant on every PC wizard?
I introduced the Praetorii to show that there are other spellcasters besides gnomes and elves, players don´t need to play one but there should be an organisation as a showcase, to highlight the fact that there are spellcasters besides elves and gnomes.


----------



## GreyShadow

Contributation:

On the 14th day of the 5th month the Bakers of the Capital City hold a contest on who can make the grandest cake.

The last two years running, Nok the Breadman, has won with imaginary cakes depicting various points in the history of the Six Pillars.


----------



## Arkhandus

Khorod said:
			
		

> There is an older faith in Nistadeen which is quietly included today as just another cultural tradition.  This was the shared faith with the country that came to be dominated by necromancers and known as Valjaria.  It centers around the worship of certain sacred trees.  Groves of these trees are found in most cities of Nistadeen, and the sage-mystics who look after them have enormous powers in working with plants.
> 
> Many holy days now appropriated by the Corythos faith coincide with days when these gardeners enact certain ancient rituals that were said to make the Elven land pleasant, fertile, and safe.  Once, these were called the Sacred Gardeners, but such formal recognitions were stripped with the Realization of Corythos.  Still these gardeners are very popular to advice-seekers on many matters, and when a group of three or more gardeners wants to speak to anyone in the Elven realm, they do so.  It is not a good idea to avoid this audience.




I'll do up the gladiatorial basics later for my next contribution probably.  I've been DMing arena matches for The 13 Kingdoms for at least a year now, and have a fair grasp of how a gladiatorial sport in Eyros would be set up.

Contribution:

A trio of foreign gladiators has recently arrived in Eyrdeyn to compete in the Eyrdeyn Grand Coliseum's MCCLXVII (1,267th) Annual Games, to be held midway through the coming autumn.  The trio, calling themselves Lux Ex Oriente, "Light from the East," and have earned significant popularity with the crowds in arenas from Zhalccu to Eyrdeyn.  These gladiators are also great athletes that intend to compete in other parts of the Games as well as the gladiatorial competition.  Kal'aj'ash'nee intends to enter the decathlon, Ikaido the marathon, and D'achao'himat'echet the mounted race.

The apparent leader of Lux Ex Oriente is Kal'aj'ash'nee, a stunning warrior-woman from distant Mo'ahhim, nearly ebon of skin with long, many-braided black hair, she seems to be the only one of the trio who speaks Vulgar Eyrosian; the others only speak their native tongues and Mo'ahhim.  Kal'aj'ash'nee wears piecemeal bone-and-leather armor in the apparently-Mo'ahhi-common style, revealing but mildly functional and easy to move in.  Like others of her kind she wields a whip-dagger (_ginta_ as the Mo'ahhi call it), with a blade made of sharpened bone and etched with crude symbols.  Kal'aj the Ebon (as the crowds know her) is well-muscled but particularly lithe and seems to constantly surprise her opponents with the speed and accuracy of her _ginta_.  Her Mo'ahhi fighting style is dancelike and appealing, but deadly to foes with the spinning whip-dagger.  She is manipulative and cunning, but does not speak often, and has a hardness in her looks.  The Mo'ahhi's accompanying foreign allies, though they often seem at odds, are Motoushi Ikaido of Nientei, and D'achao'himat'echet Uramao'tetcatlan of O'hoa'ti'neumas.

Ikaido the Azure (as the crowds know him) is a somewhat short, olive-skinned Nientese man of middling age and wizened appearance, with two long, thin mustaches and black hair tied back in a topknot.  He wears a dark blue headband with a sunrise-behind-a-mountain stitching over the forehead, and his blue-lacquered leather lamellar has a very foreign look to it, and doesn't seem to lessen his incredible speed or agility.  Ikaido carries a curved bastard sword and similar shortsword, at the left side of his belt in artistic sheathes, and the blades themselves are lightly engraved with colored patterns.  He speaks frequently to Kel'aj in her language Mo'ahhim, seemingly displeased regarding others but mindful of angering Kel'aj with too much of his complaining, and Ikaido never seems to address D'achao directly.  Ikaido at least seems willing to talk to arena fans with Kal'aj translating, and seems to convey only compliments and polite gratitude to his fans, though some see that he simply hides his contempt well.  The sword-dancer fights with a fast-paced two-sword style emphasizing brutally fast and deceptive offense over defense, but is quite agile on the defense as well, though not as skilled at it.

D'achao the Bronze (as the crowds know him) is an O'hoa'ti bloodspell zealot, whose savage knife-fighting style and self-mutilation, not to mention copper dagger and wicker armor, speak volumes about his people's culture.  From the hardly-known O'hoa'ti'neumas hordelands of the far, far east, D'achao'himat'echet is a towering reddish-bronze man of great muscle and little finesse.  Though perhaps ruggedly handsome, D'achao's body is scarred in many places and apparently each scar is either from a battle-wound or self-inflicted as marking a kill by D'achao.  Like all O'hoa'ti zealots his scalp is kept bald, and shows signs of rough shaving with crude implements.  His forehead is marked with a strange scar shaped as some kind of symbol, as is the palm of each hand.  D'achao rarely speaks and often seems agitated or terribly bored, while even in his calmer moments he seems to look at some people with a strange, inexplicably unsettling glint in his eyes.  Maybe it's just his red eyes, but it seems to be more than that.

D'achao has an obvious dislike of Ikaido but seems to fight well enough in tandem with the Nientese sword-dancer.  He also shows an obvious affinity for Kel'aj and does as she says, despite his enmity towards the other Lux Ex Oriente member Ikaido, and despite Kel'aj's apparent lack of interest in him.  D'achao the Bronze fights with a crude copper dagger, etched with some foreign symbol, and he wears simple wicker armor, signs of his people's primitiveness, yet they seem reasonably effective against Eyrosian arms and armor.  His fighting style is direct and brutal, utilizing his broad dagger for attacking, and his free hand for grappling and shoving.  He carries two extra copper daggers sheathed in his wicker armor, but only as a reserve.  However, what unnerves his opponents is that D'achao always starts a battle by cutting himself a shallow gash and wiping the blood across his copper blade and wicker armor.  He chants in his people's primitive tongue the whole time as he ritually cuts himself and then even while fighting, and sometimes spatters his blood on opponents with a flick of his hand, which seems to harm or frighten them for some reason (besides the disgust).


----------



## Tonguez

domino said:
			
		

> As an aside, someone might want to come up with some sort of qualifying system.  These new gladiators probably wouldn't be able to just show up, without proving themselves somehow.  Else they'd go up against the champ, die, and that's not entertainment.





The Gladiator Arena's of Eyros are the domain of a number of competing 'Training Stables' which are often owned by Nobles or even wealthy merchants and guilds. Stables provide food, housing and training for their gladiators. Contrary to popular belief not all Gladiators are slaves. Many are criminals spared execution or consignment to the military in order to fight in the arena, others are volunteers who pay for training in the stables and may choose when to fight. Of course there are also Free men unattached to any stable who sign up to fight, the Stable Owners can however refuse such challenges but not those of another registered Stable

The _Dracheschatten_ runs a large stable with its own training barracks (uner Taljik patronage) and champions in three different arena's across the empire. It is also this group that has been sponsoring many (though not all) of the Mo'ahhi, Nientese and O'hoa'ti gladiators.


----------



## Sarellion

Contribution

Arbiters of the arcaneum surveilling the gladiatorial contests currently debate if D´achao is using magics to help in his battles (as said earlier magic besides arms and armor is forbidden in duels).

None of his opponents complained, as crying foul without reason results in fines and nobody is sure enough. 
At the moment the arbiters consider to send for a wizard able to watch the entire duel with arcane sight spells.


----------



## Rystil Arden

OK: The big problem is that Sarellion created the Arcaneum with a preface that they were going to be adversarial to the Praes Thanatos. This makes no sense, so its gone in the revision. Now everyone is more or less working in harmony and so there is no need for strange plots. And if Eyros can work in harmony, so can the contributors of Eyros!


Revised Arcaneum:

The Arcaneum is the imperial office regulating spellcasting affairs. Originally it was a small bureau that was tasked to regulate the standardisation process and compile the lexicon, but the Praes Thanatos eventually shifted some of its more mundane duties over to the Arcaneum, to allow the gnomes more time to spend on things that they considered more important. 

The arcaneum as it is now is responsible for:
The registration and classificaton of new spells
Testing new wizards who want to teach for their competence
Training Eyrian wizards in the basics of magic. They cannot teach the Masks because the Masks use a different spellcasting technique, but Masks are still sometimes sent there to learn the required discipline (at the Pillar's option).
Granting permissions for enchanting magic items to freelancer spellcasters
Commission and acquistion of magical items for use by the imperial adminstration.
Detection of malign magical influences in the courts. They ensure that criminal spellcasters don´t fool around with the clerk behind the desk or the higher ups.
Education of the adminisration about magic and its uses. 
Surveillance for mystical phenomena

The Arcaneum is more of an andministrative office than a wizard´s guild. There are wizards within the arcaneum but most members are clerks with knowledge about magical theory. They are the experts when the civil offices have to deal with magic or need to use magic. The Arcaneum has 25 active wizard members, 50 Magewrights, and almost 500 clerks and experts on duty. They often hire out freelancer spellcasters to aid in lessons, and so at any given time, they may have up to 29 wizards and 58 Magewrights on staff.

The arcaneum also works together with the Masks and the Praes Thanatos in classifying spells deemed dangerous. Spells with area effect are deemed dangerous and only upright magicians of the common classes and nobles are allowed to learn this spells. The Knock spell is only allowed to the Praes Thanatos and has been dubbed gnome´s magic key by the common people. The use of the magic door opener also explains the term skeleton key.

The arcaneum has a militant branch, who are all hexblades, the Praetorii Arcanae. These are responsible for providing magical security for the senate and the highest offices, like the Imperial Treasury. They are not the only guards for this installations but part of the senate´s security forces. Embassies in foreign countries have one Praetorii as the other branches, Masks and Praes Thanatos are unsuitable. 

The Arcaneum is led by a council of Six Magistrates, 2 Wizards, 2 Magewrights, and 2 Bureaucrats. The Six Magistrates often meet with members of the Patriae Sicarii to discuss policy and these two arcane-minded groups see eye-to-eye on most issues.

The Praetorii are normally not deployed away from this posts unless the Praes Thanatos and the Six Magistrates in council decide that there is a need for them. 

If the local arcaneum official perceive a magical problem in their area they are expected to assess the problem and call on the Praes Thanatos or the nearest Mask to deal with the problem.


----------



## Sarellion




----------



## Rystil Arden

...


----------



## Rystil Arden

...


----------



## Sarellion




----------



## Sarellion




----------



## Rystil Arden

...


----------



## Rystil Arden

...


----------



## Sarellion

The arcaneum was my idea. I worked from Abi´s post that spells are standardized, that´s all. His was a whole different point of the story, he spoke about the standardization system ad I assume he didn´t care about the organization behind it.

And yes Eyros army of 75% hobgblins would probably contradict a lot as there are posts about military duty and the number of major races. But if you want to, go ahead. Could be mostly mercenaries as mor and more people are shirking their duties.


----------



## Rystil Arden

...


----------



## Sarellion

I said that the gnomes are police and secret police, more like FBI and NSA. Something like all law enforcement agencies in the U.S. rolled into one.

And the arcaneum is not a magic powerhouse, they have a small not specified number of magicians trained in defense of their charges. But twenty for the whole empire seems a little bit low and making them all first or second level is.. ah well.


----------



## Rystil Arden

...


----------



## Sarellion

Realized this after I posted and so took it away.


----------



## Rystil Arden

...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Realized this after I posted and so took it away.



 Heh, no worries.  I'm just having problems responding to you because I see a message in my e-mail and it has become a new one by the time I am done responding.


----------



## Sarellion




----------



## Sarellion

I thought of keeping the numbers of the Praetorii branch below the number of the imperial masks, somewhere around 50 to 60. And a bunch of wizards in the other departments who do research, analyze items, testify for duels and the usual bunch of wizardly activities, bringing it up to somewhere around 120. These are the usual scholar types with a con of 6 to 8.
Using the number of imperial masks as point of reference seems reasonable to me as the senate is the counterpart of the grand monarch after all and the senate is the voice of the Houses. At least its full of pillar members. If you think that they aren´t enough human and orcish candidates you could include gnomes, too. Not every gnome spellcaster is in the Praes, or?  And the Praes could use the spies.

What bothers me the most is the Praes Thantos plot to neutralize a potential threat to their dominion by using magic. 
They pretty could have reached what they wanted by using normal intrigue and politics.
They got all their enforcing powers back, outsourced a lot of the drudgeworks but were not fully successful in dismantling them as a whole. That´s pretty impressive without pulling off such a big, dangerous and arrogant plot. 

After your post the whole arcaneum just looks like a bunch of morons who can be ripped off horribly in their own field of expertise and don´t even see it, even when the Praetorii wear the evidence the whole day. I wanted an colleague of competent experts with some wizards strewn in, not a bunch of fools who cannot even fulfill their most important duty of protecting the senate.


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

Here is another map of Eyros incorporating some of the features added in the past few pages of contributions.

I have take a few liberties (which I will count as a contribution  ) to get some items to fit into the structure of the pre-existing map. I don’t think they contradict previous posts, but if anyone has a problem with them, let me know and I’ll change them.
- The Blue Mountains have been placed in the east as suggested in numerous posts.
- The land of the dark-skinned Mo’ahhi has been placed on a large island to the southwest of Nistadeen.
- The land of Nientei has been placed on the eastern map edge.
- I have assumed that the O'hoa'ti'neumas hordelands are off the eastern map edge.
- I have assumed that the Dead Waters Isthumus is either off the northern map edge or in the far northeast.

I have intentionally avoided placing items that are unnamed or are secret. These include the training compound for the young of the pillars, the ruins of First Malarn-ka, the secret city of Jhazed´Khal/Maloria, and a few other things I can’t remember now. 

As I get time, I hope to provide closer and more detailed maps.

ironregime


----------



## Abisashi

ironregime said:
			
		

> Here is another map of Eyros incorporating some of the features added in the past few pages of contributions.




I moved this map over, so anyone else moving posts doesn't need to worry about that.


----------



## Abisashi

*Voting on dispute*



			
				Sarellion said:
			
		

> What bothers me the most is the Praes Thantos plot to neutralize a potential threat to their dominion by using magic.
> They pretty could have reached what they wanted by using normal intrigue and politics.
> They got all their enforcing powers back, outsourced a lot of the drudgeworks but were not fully successful in dismantling them as a whole. That´s pretty impressive without pulling off such a big, dangerous and arrogant plot.
> 
> After your post the whole arcaneum just looks like a bunch of morons who can be ripped off horribly in their own field of expertise and don´t even see it, even when the Praetorii wear the evidence the whole day. I wanted an colleague of competent experts with some wizards strewn in, not a bunch of fools who cannot even fulfill their most important duty of protecting the senate.




I'm going to agree with Sarellion on this point. As soon as someone does a close inspection of one of the uniforms, the game is up. Also, producing magical items like the uniforms is very expensive. I think the risk isn't worth it, and as soon as someone walks near the Caecus Mans with True Seeing* up, the Praes Thanatos are in deep doo-doo.


*True Seeing allows you to see the true nature of polymorphed or transformed things. Can you name any source besides the Praes Thanatos for a polymorphed gnomish spellcaster who instituted uniforms capable of disabling the Praetorii Arcanae? This plot can be found in too many ways, and would be disastrous once discovered.


Also note that, given the nature of the organization (specifically, study and watching of magic), the chance of this happening at some point are pretty reasonable.


I also do not believe this is in explicit or implicit conflict with the established facts, though I understand the concern that it might be.


----------



## Khorod

I don't think C4-wired uniforms are the way to go either.

Looking at the full development of the Praes Thanatos, they are 
1) Magic Police, 
2) Defenders against Strange Threats,
3) Deal with Elven Legacy Issues, 
4) Have probably got the third or fourth largest army in their command, 
5) Are considered absolutely (or nearly absolutely) loyal by the Pillars, 
6) Are considered unnerving by everyone anyway.

I guess it might help if someone came out with a specific document of powers and responsibilities granted, along with historic interpretations.

The Praes Thanatos doesn't need an emergency detonation system because they are so thoroughly entrenched.  Even if they screwed up and allowed the Praetorii Arcanae to gain headway against them, they could go out with a war that would destroy Eyros- in other words, they are either a power to ally with or a power to be feared, but a power nonetheless.

The Praetorii Arcanae as a bureaucracy I like.  As the wizard power-house of the senate it does not make sense to me.  The feel of the setting is that the Grand Monarch is 1st amongst equals with the Pillars, and the Senate is where the Pillars get their official politicking accomplished.  It might be ideologically the counterbalance of the Grand Monarch, but it certainly doesn't seem that way.

It was no contribution, but I personally figured the Senate would be guarded by a team of Imperial and Pillar Masks in the same way as the Grand Monarch is.  Formal Troops don't need to be spellcasters then.

However (and this is more a rules thing, but I think it feeds back into this argument), the specific training of most of the Praetorii Arcanae guards might be mostly combat, a little magic, and some specialized training in magic-supported bodyguarding.

I never suggested that human spellcasters might be put to death, I assumed that they might need a license.  And that every Elven spellcaster would be found as a child and Masked immediately.  The Arcanaem might even be in charge of teaching the young Masks- I can well imagine the host of semi-effective children's games a bunch of theoreticians with minimal practice have devised over the years.


----------



## Sarellion

ironregime said:
			
		

> Here is another map of Eyros incorporating some of the features added in the past few pages of contributions.
> 
> I have intentionally avoided placing items that are unnamed or are secret. These include the  the secret city of Jhazed´Khal/Maloria,
> 
> ironregime




Jazed´Khal is not a secret city, only the library has restricted access. After the war the Malarn founded a city at the site of the redoubt. I think that they were too lazy and too fearful of potential damage to move the ancient scripts without good reason.   

The name Maloria was scrapped.


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Jazed'Khal is not a secret city, only the library has restricted access. After the war the Malarn founded a city at the site of the redoubt. I think that they were too lazy and too fearful of potential damage to move the ancient scripts without good reason.




Ok, I misinterpreted the "secret redoubt" phrase in your original post. I guess it is a "once-secret redoubt."



			
				Sarellion said:
			
		

> The name Maloria was scrapped.




Oh good. 

Before we locate Jazed'Khal then, perhaps we should identify where the ruins of First Malarn-ka are, maybe somewhere between Mhur and Talkjik-ka, or between Mhur and Eyrdeyn (but it's too soon for me to make an official contribution, so those are just guesses...  )

Wherever First Malarn-ka is, Jazed'Khal is most likely found in a mountain valley nearby.

ironregime


----------



## Rystil Arden

Reading the posts of Khorod and Abisashi, I tend to agree.  On the magic side, I was planning on using a soul transfer a la magic jar to soil True Seeing, and the uniforms don't have anything dangerous wired in them, they are just foci that allow the Praes Thanatos to target all of the Praetorii at once with a spell of their choosing.  But neither of those matter since I'm getting rid of them.  Instead of my contribution that was there before, please read what I am about to replace in Post #697.  It is a revising job that fixes everything according to what I am hearing (I could still be wrong of course).


----------



## Rystil Arden

OK, here's what I changed my old contribution to (up above). This is not my contribution for today. It is basically a rewrite of Sarellion's post that takes into account what everyone has said, and eliminates the gaping problems. Now everything should work out fine, I would imagine:

Revised Arcaneum:

The Arcaneum is the imperial office regulating spellcasting affairs. Originally it was a small bureau that was tasked to regulate the standardisation process and compile the lexicon, but the Praes Thanatos eventually shifted some of its more mundane duties over to the Arcaneum, to allow the gnomes more time to spend on things that they considered more important. 

The arcaneum as it is now is responsible for:
The registration and classificaton of new spells
Testing new wizards who want to teach for their competence
Training Eyrian wizards in the basics of magic. They cannot teach the Masks because the Masks use a different spellcasting technique, but Masks are still sometimes sent there to learn the required discipline (at the Pillar's option).
Granting permissions for enchanting magic items to freelancer spellcasters
Commission and acquistion of magical items for use by the imperial adminstration.
Detection of malign magical influences in the courts. They ensure that criminal spellcasters don´t fool around with the clerk behind the desk or the higher ups.
Education of the adminisration about magic and its uses. 
Surveillance for mystical phenomena

The Arcaneum is more of an andministrative office than a wizard´s guild. There are wizards within the arcaneum but most members are clerks with knowledge about magical theory. They are the experts when the civil offices have to deal with magic or need to use magic. The Arcaneum has 25 active wizard members, 50 Magewrights, and almost 500 clerks and experts on duty. They often hire out freelancer spellcasters to aid in lessons, and so at any given time, they may have up to 29 wizards and 58 Magewrights on staff.

The arcaneum also works together with the Masks and the Praes Thanatos in classifying spells deemed dangerous. Spells with area effect are deemed dangerous and only upright magicians of the common classes and nobles are allowed to learn this spells. The Knock spell is only allowed to the Praes Thanatos and has been dubbed gnome´s magic key by the common people. The use of the magic door opener also explains the term skeleton key.

The arcaneum has a militant branch, who are all hexblades, the Praetorii Arcanae. These are responsible for providing magical security for the senate and the highest offices, like the Imperial Treasury. They are not the only guards for this installations but part of the senate´s security forces. Embassies in foreign countries have one Praetorii as the other branches, Masks and Praes Thanatos are unsuitable. 

The Arcaneum is led by a council of Six Magistrates, 2 Wizards, 2 Magewrights, and 2 Bureaucrats. The Six Magistrates often meet with members of the Patriae Sicarii to discuss policy and these two arcane-minded groups see eye-to-eye on most issues.

The Praetorii are normally not deployed away from this posts unless the Praes Thanatos and the Six Magistrates in council decide that there is a need for them. 

If the local arcaneum official perceive a magical problem in their area they are expected to assess the problem and call on the Praes Thanatos or the nearest Mask to deal with the problem.


----------



## Arkhandus

Ironregime:

Firstly, nice job on incorporating the more recent stuff into the map. 

Secondly, I think the Blue Mountains should be a bit larger and taller, being mentioned as a treacherous wall to traveling out of Eyros.

Thirdly, the three foreign lands I named earlier aren't supposed to appear on the map necessarily, just like the fog-shrouded mysterious island someone mentioned before in the western sea, and the distant island in the southern sea inhabited by thri-kreen.  The Dead Waters Isthmus is supposed to be in the northeast corner of the map, that small chunk of land that would stretch off a ways from the map onto an eastern continent, much like the tip of Alaska has been to Asia.  An isthmus is a thin stretch of land surrounded by water on two sides, connecting areas of land, so....  Mo'ahhim, Nientei, and O'hoa'ti'neumas are all in the distant east, on an eastern continent away from the map.  Meant to be mysterious, more-or-less unvisited lands that Eyros might have traded with on rare occasions.  So the map may include the names Mo'ahhim, Nientei, and O'hoa'ti'neumas placed right under the Dead Waters Isthmus perhaps to signify that they're somewhere past there, but I dunno....


----------



## Rystil Arden

My current contribution:

The Zarthalts are dangerous predators which, despite Eyros's usual reverence for reptiles, are hunted ruthlessly.  

This is because of their tendency to make the Eyrian wilderness dangerous for passers-by.  Although it begins its life as an unintelligent quadrapedal saurial creature which looks like a Velociraptor on Earth, the Zarthlat has a powerful gaze that hypnotises onlookers into staring into its eyes slack-jawed.  As they do so, it slowly drains their intellect and mind, distorting until it stands bipedally as a wicked monstrous humanoid with vague fragments of the memories of the victim.  Meanwhile, the victim's hands become feet, and they hunch forward onto four legs, distorting and becoming an animal in mind and body.     

The transformed Zarthalt enjoys eating human flesh, and perhaps the only small comfort is that the creature is sometimes unable to effectively make attacks against the loved ones of the mind that it has drained, standing dazed.


----------



## Sarellion

Khorod said:
			
		

> I never suggested that human spellcasters might be put to death, I assumed that they might need a license.  And that every Elven spellcaster would be found as a child and Masked immediately.  The Arcanaem might even be in charge of teaching the young Masks- I can well imagine the host of semi-effective children's games a bunch of theoreticians with minimal practice have devised over the years.




With the put to death I meant the idea of the Praes jealously eliminating every free moderately powerful spellcaster.

So the 402 elven masks are every surviving potential spellcaster that was born to the elves in the last 3000 years in the dominion of Eyros, an area of ~1000miles long and 1500 miles wide (my estimate).   

The question now is: Is the elven population so small, the birth rates so low, spellcasting ability so rare or the numbers of deaths in the line of duty so high? 

Considering the fact that the numbers are very even would point to artificial limits rather than natural ones. 400 active masks, 1 unknown and 1 in coma. the maximum number of masks allowed would be 440 if the ranks of the guardian masks were filled.  


Some guesswork based on the numbers of masks we have: 
How many wizards are there? As far as I got it the spellcasting potential in the elven population is higher than average. The number of masks are an indicator for the maximum numbers of other races, depending on the ratio of elves to other races. If the maximum number of wizards in the whole dominion is low, a player wizard is really really rare and artificers and magical items nearly nonexistant. Clerical magic could pick up for this but at least certain items, based on wizardly magic are very rare.
This would affect play balance if wizards and their abilities are hardly known and the number of magic items very low.  
I assume that we want to keep the number of total wizards somewhere near the numbers we have for the masks who represent the total number of elven spellcasters 
As I know the gnomes are as magically gifted as the elves. They probably have a higher rate of birth but duties that are as hazardous or probably even more hazardous than the Masks. The gnomes are currently fighting with the Jagged Eye and probably defend against magical threats. The masks are mostly in the cities or noble estates.  So the total number of Praes Thanatos could be around 600 to 2000 responsible to enforce government hegemony for an area of 1 500 000 square miles. They probably need much support from regular forces and have to rely on the surveilance date from the arcaneum to concentrate their forces if there are problems. The other solution would be to neglect rural and wild areas and only go there if the problems cannot be solved by local governors and mundane forces. I smell adventurers business   
The number of orc and half-orc casters would be lower than the number of Praes Thanatos as these races rarely pick up the wizards/sorcerers trade. There are perhaps a hundred or even less wizard/sorcerers and a number of bards. 
The number of human arcane spellcasters could be around the same number as the Praes. They have a much higher population but are not encouraged to pick up the trade. The Praes probably drafts most of the potential candidates into their order and most if not all potential gnome spellcasters would in the Praes Thanatos.  

So if I get it together the population of arcane spellcaster could be around:
Elven masks: 400 
Praes Thanatos: 600 to 2000
Humans : 600 to 2000
Orcbloods: 100

So we have a number of 1700 to 4500 arcane spellcasters in Eyros. Thats a arcane caster density of 0,001  to 0,003 per square mile. Its not as bad as it seems as a lot of Eyros is a wild area and only sparsely inhabitated. 

I didn´t include bards and lumped sorcerors and wizards in a big pool. 

Thats my wild estimate. The question is if we like this numbers or not and why is the number of elven caster potential around 400. Is it a high number, is it a low number? If the number of spellcasters in other races differ wildly from the mask numbers, what´s the reason?

Potential answers could be that the elven population is very small, or they don´t bear many children, that the last wars took out most of the masks and the normal numbers have not been recovered or that there are more potential elven spellcasters who are not allowed to develop their magical abilities.


----------



## Sarellion

@Rystil Arden
It´s ok so far for me, but the number of clerks and experts should be higher. Its a big country and bureaucracies tend to bloat with time.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> @Rystil Arden
> It´s ok so far for me, but the number of clerks and experts should be higher. Its a big country and bureaucracies tend to bloat with time.



Sure, I'll put in more clerks. Frankly, I apologise for not just doing this earlier, as it seems to work better for everyone that my original solution. The problem was that my post sort of directly breaks the rules. But its all cool.

I like your numbers on casters, except that I think you may have overestimated the prevelance of humans in Eyros (well the lower 600 number is OK, but there shouldn't be too many more humans than elf casters, if at all.  I'd go for maybe 300 humans, many of which are weaker than the Masks).


----------



## Sarellion

I use your post and edit mine with it. You can delete yours then.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> I use your post and edit mine with it. You can delete yours then.



 Sure, and while we're at it, take out the call for Mouse to arbitrate in the later post, since we fixed it together, so he doesn't have to worry about this.  I'll also delete my entries to the discussion on the last page to make it less cluttered.  You can too if you'd like.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh, and here's another interesting thing to add to your spellcaster survey Sar: The Masks don't die of old age, so the fact that there are 400 of them really says a lot about how few arcane casters there are in all of Eyros. I would definitely lower my amount from my previous post based on this. Or perhaps there are other Masks that don't fall into any of the established categories and thus are added on to the 400?

Based on the Mask numbers (if we don't do anything about it, of course), I would now guesstimate maybe 800 PT, 400 Masks, 30-odd orc-bloods (high mortality rate and low life expectancy), 125 Humans.  That makes unrestricted arcane magic pretty uncommon in Eyros, which is a fine choice to make as long as we realise we are making it and agree with it.


----------



## Sarellion

I stated in the survey that these are all the elven magicians of the last 3000 years. Perhaps I should emphasise the point a little bit?

I edited the Arcaneum, with following changes:
The senate transferred all duties to the arcaneum.
There is a friendly rivalry between the two orders but nothing big.
Added a Praetorii to the magistrates, upping the number to seven.   
Removed the exact number of clerks and experts. Better to leave it vague.
The Arcaneum advises the senate about arcane matters. I think the gnome senators will advice on matters in their field of specialty.
Freelance experts of magical knowledge have to be examined by the arcaneum to ensure they know what they are talking about.

You can remove your post about the arcaneum now, would only confuse the readers.

I think about filling all the gaps with something useful like a compressed summary of posts who deal with one house and an evaluation of the data. I am not sure if an evaluation would be contributon, so I would like to hear what other people think. I don´t intend this as a final summary but a reference document what has already been said about the house.


----------



## Rhialto

Though I suspect my addition will be too late and too out of touch to work...

Far to the west, lies one of the only great kingdoms that Eyros has not succeeded in conquering--Xaleris, the so-called Old Empire.  This reclusive nation of humans is infamous for its advanced knowledge of necromancy and transmutation.  The Xal, as they are called, are ruled by the so-called Immortal Emperors, who, after 25 years of rule, "ascend" to lichhood, where they serve as "advisors" to their successors.  The relationship between the two nations is one of icy peace, as while the Dominion has never had the power to conquer Xaleris, neither have the Xal had the power to take the fight to the half-bloods.


----------



## Khorod

We've already had a lot of necromancy.  While I like the idea of another strong foil, I think it would be more interesting if they had another specialty.  Maybe instead of Necromancers, they are Transmuters who have immortal metallic bodies built for themselves when they reach a certain social rank.

There's already a lot to the East.  I might put this to the West of Eyros, separated by a nice sized channel.  This would put Eyros in a pincer if they ever grew weak enough to allow their enemies to unite.  It has a great impact on the balance of power...

Rystil: No naming classes, calling them out as Hexblades seems to far.  That also raises the question, what is D&D as written?  Is it really all D&D WotC products?

And since I am typing here... woot! Done with finals!  I'll see if there is any wiki-ing to do.

New Contribution:

A leading member of the barbaric Half-Orcs, the oversized Thazdan the Subtle, has conceived of an idea to teach their Half-Orc forbears a lesson by killing their children in the guise of angry ancestor spirits.  Only two others of the Orcs think this trick is worth trying.  They've begun by practicing at random in smaller towns in the countryside for the last couple months, and are now ready to begin in the capitol city itself.


----------



## Rhialto

Changed the direction to the west.  As for the transmutation idea, while I added that as a specialty, there really aren't enough mechanics for it, and it just lacks the creepiness of this endless line of undead emperors, all waiting in the backroom...


----------



## Khorod

I updated the Wiki for Post #678 to #732
For the Arcaneum I used Sarellion's Post #683.
Hope I didn't catch much duplication.

Now that I've poked at it, this doesn't seem like the greatest Wiki variant for this kind of project.  It could have some more convenient features, like heading-specific links.  Ala wikimedia/wikipedia.  Too late now to say anything worthwhile I guess.  But if it becomes necessary, I can set up a Wiki on my website in about 10 minutes just for this.  (The one I have now is just for me)


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Changed the direction to the west.  As for the transmutation idea, while I added that as a specialty, there really aren't enough mechanics for it, and it just lacks the creepiness of this endless line of undead emperors, all waiting in the backroom...




May I make a suggestion? If we want to eliminate the necromancy angle, perhaps the rulers of Xaleris are Moroii Sorcerers, who after their 25 year reign commit ritual suicide and ascend to Vampire status. A nice bonus to that would be a potential tie-in to the Pillar Mulcibe backstory.


----------



## Sarellion

Eyros never was a successful sea power. It seems that everone else seems to be better there. So Xaleris wouldn´t have to fear eyrosian invasion. I mean it´s not on the mainland.

@Khorod
I leave the classes in there. We had NPCs who were called sorcerers in the thread. As I think most people know what these classes are, we should leave them in. People who don´t have the books could change the class to something that works mostly the same. I for example don´t have Eberron so I probably would change magewrights to wizards if I get a to play in Eyros.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Wow. I'm gone for 52 hours, and look what happens. 

I've skimmed to catch up; haven't had the chance to read it all in detail. But I would say this:

I agree that we've got enough necromancy; new arcane forces should probably have some other specialty.

Let's be careful using non-core material like hexblades. Remember that if/when we write this up, we'll have to take out such references.

And now, for a contribution.  (I don't recall seeing anything like this, but as I said, I've only had the chance to skim so far.)

The Emperor, the Pillars and Houses, and many rich and imporant citizens make use of a courrier service called the Raptors of Eyros. This group began as a local band, but grew to a powerful guild with guildhouses across the Empire. The courriers of the Raptors carry messages, small parcels, and the like--sort of like the Pony Express of the American Old West. They are known to be fast, efficient, brutal when it comes to protecting their charge, and apparently tireless. They use all sorts of techniques, such as mount replacement at relay stations, employment of magic-users to use boosting magics (or, for a higher cost, to simply teleport messages, but this is unaffordable to all but the wealthiest of the wealthy), and the like.

They are also absolutely neutral in all political matters, and are forbidden by both guild law and Imperial dictate from developing political ties with any of the Houses, or any senators. Such figures can emply them, but no more than that. Members of the Raptors have been fired or even, in a few cases, subject to Imperial execution for violating this dictate.


----------



## Sarellion

We had a contribution about couriers already, but it´s working on the same premises. It´s one of the older posts:

Messages are sent by a network of couriers and courier posts. A rider is sent from one of the posts, down the roads with the messages to be delivered. He travels light, with special mounts trained to run for long distances. When he reaches the next post, he delivers any messages that are destined for that post, or other posts further down that branch, and picks up new messages destined for locations down his route. He then switches his mount out for a fresh one, and moves on. The messages he delivered are then held until another rider arrives heading in an appropriate direction, when the process is repeated. Each post also has one or occasionally two riders, who make a circuit around the nearby villages once every two or three days, to deliver the messages to the villages when they arrive. With the right timing, a message can be sent across the country in about 4 days. With a lot of stops, it can also take up to two weeks. The wealthy and powerful may have other methods of sending messages, but those are rare, and almost all commoners use the post.


End of Quote

I think your post would fit, going into more detail


----------



## Khorod

...I remember reading about a relay system somewhere....  :\


----------



## domino

Khorod said:
			
		

> ...I remember reading about a relay system somewhere.... :\



Yeah.  WAY back in post 139, I put foward a courier service.  What Sarellion posted was the relevant post, verbatim.


----------



## Mouseferatu

domino said:
			
		

> Yeah.  WAY back in post 139, I put foward a courier service.  What Sarellion posted was the relevant post, verbatim.




D'oh! Dunno how I forgot that. I remember reading it now.   

Okay, how about this? We assume that the Raptors are the courrier service for the rich and powerful, while the courriers you mentioned work for the common folk, as you specificed? They might be related organizations, or rivals, or (at times) both, depending on how future contributions go.

Sound good?


----------



## domino

I dunno, they can get a message anywhere in two days, if the timing is right.  I don't think that the rich would want to bother with anything more expensive, just for that.

If you want to just call the courier service the Raptors, that could work.  They share many of the same tricks, already.  And making sure they are neutral is always a good idea.

I don't think I posted anything, but for ensuring the safety of the post, I was thinking that instead of bodyguards (which would just slow down the post) it's just generally assumed that interfering with it brings down the legions on the area like the wrath of God.  We could always say that instead, they keep their own, private army, to do that instead.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Okay, that works for me. We'll make the Raptors the standard courrier service for commoners and powerful alike.


----------



## Desdichado

Hey, I somehow missed this thread until now when it's too big to really be readable (although I'll be browsing through the wiki y'all set up for some time to come.)  Great stuff!  I'm gonna start another thread asking about the process, hopefully tonight still, so if y'all don't mind popping in and having a look-see, I'd 'preciate it.


----------



## Sarellion

For my next contribution I work from some stuffe mentioned in post 5. I try to tie it in somehow as People imagine the pillars and so on different now.

Post:

Eyros has a long tradition of senatorial governance, with occassional periods of despotic autocracy when a particular family or individual gains dominance. 

Contribution:

The senate could be considered the legislative body of the Dominion of Eyros, but there is no constitution detailing a rigid government system. In normal times, the senate passes the laws, serves as a meeting ground of the Pillars, authorizes the grand monarch to go to war and decides about the imperial household. Senators are nominally free to vote as they wish but the pillar doesn´t take kindly to senators who don´t do as they wish. As pureblooded senators can be called back within three months time, a wise senator does as told. Half-orcs can only be recalled if both pillars agree. But there is an unspoken agreement that half-orcs are considered to be affiliated with the -dal Pillar. if the -dal Pillar decides to withdraw a senator, the other one normally agrees. A half-orc can only be withdrawn after the year has passed. 

The Grand Monarch is doing all the day to day politics and is able to veto laws if not passed by 2/3  of the senate.   
There are also other privileges and powers who were granted or taken away depending on the grand monarch currently in the seat of power. He is also considered to be a senator of the appropriate house constellation and the supreme commander of all legions. The grand monarch cannot be withdrawn by the pillars. The Grand Monarch is also the moderator in house conflicts if the Senate isn´t able to solve the issue
If 1/2 of the Senate is unable to attend the sessions, all debates are postponed until the required number of senators are available. As senators often challenge each other, it happens more often as one might believe.   

Most Grand Monarchs who were able to rule as dictators were able to control the military and disbanded the senate or just got hold of many senators. 
Especially the half-orc descendants of the houses are prone to abandon their former allegiances and are often challenged by faithful members of their -dal pillar to remove them from important sessions. 

Before Agathon´s reforms, some houses could get hold of rulership when the grand monarch was a member of their House, using political dominance in the Senate and the position of the monarch to gain the sole rulership.

During the reign of the last two monarchs the system has reached a stable position. The pillars accept most of the monarch´s wishes and the monarch takes care to considerate all Houses wishes. 
There is alot of political wranglings in the Senate however and alliances are shifting all the time. In this time senators who are master duelists are in high demand and everyone is polishing his combat skills or his rhetorics. As fights in the Senate are increasingly common, the Grand Monarch friendly suggested that the fights should be fists only when fighting within the chamber, otherwise there wouldn´t be enough priests to attend to the wounds of the fighters or senators to attend to the sessions next week.  

Emperor Ezlan managed to gain hold of the privilege to appoint the imperial judges, got a higher number of masks and so on. 
His predecessor managed to form an alliance with the Praes Thanatos, who use their huge influence and privileges on behalf of the Grand Monarch. On the other side the Grand Monarch backs up the Praes Thanatos in their political endeavours. The Patriae Sicarii are happy to work withhin this stable alliance especially after having to work with an unstable alliance of houses in the Senate beforehand.        

So what you think. I thought to include something that the Grand Monarch can pass laws himself as long as the Senate doesn´t veto them or so.

This is a rough outline. I am not really sure if it would work so far.


----------



## Arkhandus

Welcome Joshua, we're happy to receive new contributors.   It is indeed a many pages to read now, but you could of course just read one or two sections (i.e. politics and culture) and then post contributions relating to that section, likely without problems.

Anyway, as for the class names I agree that we probably shouldn't specify any non-SRD classes most likely.  I.E. in the Rules/Crunch thread I won't be posting Ikaido the Nientese gladiator as a samurai, but rather a fighter with maybe some rogue levels.  As for the Arcaneaum's military arm, just say that they're warrior-mages.  Individual DMs can use that as they may, perhaps making them fighter/sorcerer/eldritch knights, or just bards, or hexblades, or spellswords, or rogue/wizard/arcane tricksters, or wizard/monks even. 

BTW, what the H-E-double-hockey-sticks are Moroii anyway?!?!  I've never seen the term, and have no idea what it's from.  If it's from something like Libris Mortis, it should probably not be specified in the contributions so as to avoid infringing on Product Identity or whatnot.

Regarding Xaleris, I think it's alright to have one other necromantic power....the only one already mentioned is the Praes Thanatos.  And the ancient elves that are long-gone, so they don't really count.  And whatever handful of necros may serve the Twelve in Kwlloch, but I doubt they're a serious necromantic force.  Anyway, Xaleris could probably lie to the northwest, maybe across the northern parts of the western ocean, but keep in mind that another poster already contributed many, many pages ago that a large fog-shrouded island lay in the western ocean, and was a mystery, so it couldn't be Xaleris.  Thus Xaleris would be further northwest rather than west....

/me shuts up


----------



## Rystil Arden

I think this works out with what we have so far Sar.  And so does the final Arcaneum post (one suggestion, when you convert the magewrights in your campaign, make them adepts instead of wizards, more similar in power level).  

I agree that it doesn't have to be hexblades, that was just what I thought up first as a solution for magic-lite, fighting-heavy base class.  Many of them won't have access to prestige classes, so Eldritch Knight isn't really a solution.  Perhaps we can make our own fighter-with-some-arcane-casting base class (I would say use mageblade, but the AU casting classes are not a good choice for a non-AU setting, as they are a pain to convert).  The point is that they are not an army of wizards because that dupes and infringes on Praes Thanatos; heck even magewrights would be fine, except probably not martial enough.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Regarding Xaleris, I think it's alright to have one other necromantic power....the only one already mentioned is the Praes Thanatos. And the ancient elves that are long-gone




Well, those are the only two powerful arcane groups that were detailed (and they had a very good reason to both be necromancers), so I understand people's desire to have a new group not also use the same specialty.  And then there comes the issue of power.  Are the new guys the best necromancers in the setting?  If so, this constrasts with the established idea that the gnomes, having inherited great power and knowledge from the Valjin, are on the cutting edge of necromancy.  If not, then why do the new guys even matter, since their main power base is their lich casters, and those aren't even as good as the Praes.  It would be a good plan to give Xaleris another reason to be potent because then it works together better with the established facts.  For instance, the metal idea or the vampire one would help.


----------



## Sarellion

We just keep them as some kind of magic using fighters. The Dm can decide then. We could say that their top guys are eldritch knights and the big chunk of lower guys just aspire to get there some day, having a mix of fighter and spellcaster levels. 

Sad, I liked the hexblade idea the most.


----------



## Sarellion

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, those are the only two powerful arcane groups that were detailed (and they had a very good reason to both be necromancers), so I understand people's desire to have a new group not also use the same specialty.  And then there comes the issue of power.  Are the new guys the best necromancers in the setting?  If so, this constrasts with the established idea that the gnomes, having inherited great power and knowledge from the Valjin, are on the cutting edge of necromancy.  If not, then why do the new guys even matter, since their main power base is their lich casters, and those aren't even as good as the Praes.  It would be a good plan to give Xaleris another reason to be potent because then it works together better with the established facts.  For instance, the metal idea or the vampire one would help.




Admit it. You don´t  want any group infringing  on the territory of your pet ubergnomes


----------



## Arkhandus

Here, my contribution will help clear up why there's apparently so few Masks and other arcane casters in Eyros proper.......because most arcanists are sent to occupy conquered territories that aren't integrated into Eyros proper.

Contribution:

One of the Oaths that many elven Masks are sworn to is the Enforcer Oath.  Masks sworn to this Oath are sent to occupied territories where Eyros holds mostly token control but nonetheless conquered already.  Enforcer Masks are kept in 12-person phalanxes where they learn to work as a unit and protect eachother from hostile conquered peoples.  They take up posts in the occupied realms and police them, memorizing Eyrian laws and enforcing them upon the newly-subjugated populace.

Enforcer Masks are controlled through a much more powerful version of the other well-known Oaths, one that extends beyond Eyros' normal range of control, but requires somewhat expensive components, significant time to activate, and potent enchanters to cast.  Nonetheless Enforcer Masks are the most numerous, numbering at 1,800, as the Sovereignty tries to maintain a solid grasp on the nations it conquers.  Enforcer Masks currently occupy many of the lands most recently taken from Ghalfaen, Nistadeen, Indracca, and Saagersberg in the past thousand years or so.  They are also often sent to range outside the borders and scout out barbarian lands or Kwlloch to keep the Dominion informed.  Many die on these scoutings.  Enforcer Masks are also often used for sailing missions to try and find new territories or fight off pirates, but the poor naval skills of most Eyrians generally leads these expeditions to disaster.

Unfortunately, the same powerful enchantments that control the minds of Enforcer Masks also impedes their own magical abilities, as the enchantments must keep the Enforcer Masks from gaining too much mental power else they gradually grow beyond the control, during their long stay outside the controlling aura of Eyros.  Consequently, these potent enchantments wear upon the mind and sanity of Enforcer Masks as they grow older and more powerful, so Enforcer Masks never reach any significant heights of personal power before their psyche cracks under the stress, and they usually end up commiting suicide or simply being executed for radical behavior.  Enforcer Masks typically live a few hundred years before dying of this madness, and the Praes Thanatos has yet to find a solution to the degrading effects of these potent, long-range enchantments......but maybe they don't want a solution found.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Admit it. You don´t want any group infringing on the territory of your pet ubergnomes



Well I _am_ the Cucullus Umbra! ^^ In all seriousness, the point of the gnomes is that they are the campaign's experts on Necromancy; they inherited from the most advanced magical empire (which even had wizards in the post-five heroes time when most races were still in tribes and such) and they even have racial abilities based on being better in Necromancy. It would be like saying that Saagersberg druids were better than the Kohl'Tass. Its not that you can't, I just don't think its a good idea when you can choose something else. I have nothing wrong with creating things more powerful than the gnomes. That's part and parcel of the setting. But when you create people who are more powerful than the gnomes at the one things in which the gnomes have highly specialised, you've just trivialised them.  Its the same reason that people don't make a new base class that gets more feats than the fighter, or more skills and sneak attack than the rogue.


----------



## Sarellion

@Arkhandus 

I see the long shadow of the Cucullus Umbra looming on the horizon with his club of debate till undead+5.    
I personally like it as I think the number of spellcasters is really low and we have nothing about spellcasters in the legions.
And it sounds as a nice plan from Thanatos to gain his own personal revenge on the elves.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> @Arkhandus
> 
> I see the long shadow of the Cucullus Umbra looming on the horizon with his club of debate till undead+5.
> I personally like it as I think the number of spellcasters is really low and we have nothing about spellcasters in the legions.
> And it sounds as a nice plan from Thanatos to gain his own personal revenge on the elves.



 Whaddya mean?  I like Ark's idea.  It fits well, and it doesn't include facts like "The Enforcer Masks are the best necromancers in Eyros" or "The Enforcer Masks are a powerful rival spellcasting army who were specifically designed to weaken the position of the Praes."  Its a great post, and it helps fix things and fits in organically instead of causing conflicts.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> BTW, what the H-E-double-hockey-sticks are Moroii anyway?!?!  I've never seen the term, and have no idea what it's from.  If it's from something like Libris Mortis, it should probably not be specified in the contributions so as to avoid infringing on Product Identity or whatnot.




It's a term from Romanian vampire lore for living vampires, opposed to the undead variety wich are called Strigoii. Characters like Blade or Vampire Hunter D would be good examples of Moroii. It' s as public domain a term as any other mythological being.


----------



## Sarellion

I still think that my contribution was still a nice addition and would have fit in nicely, but we should discuss it elsewhere, via chat, PM or mail. But I like the Arcaneum in the current incarnation and wouldn´t change it back.

At least these enforcers need their oaths rigged in case the empire decides to call them back to get rid of the Praes. These are paranoid little creeps after all. 

These new masks change the numbers of wizards by a large degree, especially their quick turnover rates. Perhaps Eyros is not such a nonmagical country after all. Establishing new numbers will be difficult.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> I still think that my contribution was still a nice addition and would have fit in nicely, but we should discuss it elsewhere, via chat, PM or mail. But I like the Arcaneum in the current incarnation and wouldn´t change it back.
> 
> At least these enforcers need their oaths rigged in case the empire decides to call them back to get rid of the Praes. These are paranoid little creeps after all.
> 
> These new masks change the numbers of wizards by a large degree, especially their quick turnover rates. Perhaps Eyros is not such a nonmagical country after all. Establishing new numbers will be difficult.



 Well yeah, for some reason I hadn't noticed that there were 3,000.  That's a whole lot to be replacing that fast, but that probably just means that a large percentage of elves can become Masks.  I don't really think the enforcers would have their oaths rigged against the Praes as you suggested, considering that nobles trust the Praes emphatically, and Thanatos is the one who created the magic that binds the Masks, so he would know if they did that.

Certainly the numbers mean that Eyros has most certainly taken its position among high-arcane countries.


----------



## domino

So are we going to try to get back to the few line contributions, or are we set with several paragraphs, now?


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> ...I think the Blue Mountains should be a bit larger and taller....
> ...the three foreign lands I named earlier aren't supposed to appear on the map necessarily.... The Dead Waters Isthmus is supposed to be in the northeast corner of the map....




Yeah, that's fine; I will incorporate those changes into the next version. The world keeps getting bigger... maybe I'll have to zoom the map out a bit. Knowing my luck, as soon as I do, the next contribution will say, "and far to the east of O'hoa'ti'neumas is yet another kingdom."  
Oh yeah, nice place names, BTW.
ironregime


----------



## Sarellion

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well yeah, for some reason I hadn't noticed that there were 3,000.  That's a whole lot to be replacing that fast, but that probably just means that a large percentage of elves can become Masks.  I don't really think the enforcers would have their oaths rigged against the Praes as you suggested, considering that nobles trust the Praes emphatically, and Thanatos is the one who created the magic that binds the Masks, so he would know if they did that.
> 
> Certainly the numbers mean that Eyros has most certainly taken its position among high-arcane countries.




What about Bloodtooth and the contribution that said the gnomes were distrusted 1000 years ago? 

I meant the Praes should have rigged the oaths to let the enforcers explode like firecrackers. I didn´t really meant the rigging seriously.


----------



## domino

ironregime said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's fine; I will incorporate those changes into the next version. The world keeps getting bigger... maybe I'll have to zoom the map out a bit. Knowing my luck, as soon as I do, the next contribution will say, "and far to the east of O'hoa'ti'neumas is yet another kingdom."
> Oh yeah, nice place names, BTW.
> ironregime



Well, fair warning, I'm planning on putting another continent to the west, because we need one.  Pangaea can bite me.


----------



## Khorod

We can have a general overmap, and additional continental maps.  You weren't doing anything else, right ironregime?

As the author of Bloodtooth's thing, I can clarify the point of what I intended.  Basically, the Gnomes were powerful, creepy allies to the lords of the land.  What follows I would almost just make a Contribution... but its still sort of between the lines so I'll continue.

At that time, they were sort of a parallel organization to the Masks, just with different functions and a much greater degree of independence.  But they weren't a separate body within Eyros.  As such, one of the highest official positions in the land was being in charge of the gnomes.  They weren't distrusted, so much as they weren't viewed as a partial extension of the ruling class as they are now.

***

Now, the Enforcer Masks I like.  Except for one problem- it is actually a secret that the bond weakens beyond the border, implying few Masks have ever been allowed to leave the borders.

According to the Cultist Colos post, the most popular excepted theory is that foreign blood (or land washed in foreign blood) somehow weakens the bond, not simply being outside the borders.

That being the case, two things immediately spring to mind- 

1) the Enforcers are fairly new, and their experiences triggered Colos' research, and 

2) With the announcement of his findings (and the subsequent legislation being debated on the Senate floor) the Enforcers are all wearing elaborate clothing including full helms and gauntlets.

I really like the image of these childlike, battle-focused Elven spellcasters in this metal gear, under orders not to touch anything.  They're probably as jittery as children in a candy shop, and they're the Masks that have all the battle magic.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I really like the image of these childlike, battle-focused Elven spellcasters in this metal gear, under orders not to touch anything. They're probably as jittery as children in a candy shop, and they're the Masks that have all the battle magic.




Heh, that's awesome!


----------



## Arkhandus

Let me run some quick calculations by the DMG.....  Mind you, this is just what a typical D&D setting would look like with regards to a nation's population, Eyros may be less magically-inclined (less mages/priests), or more combatively-inclined (more soldiers), or not.

Given that Eyros is a ~3,000 year old empire, Eyrdeyn probably qualifies as a Metropolis.  So over 25,000 adults in the population, let's say 30,000 for a nice round number.  By the DMG, about 300 of the inhabitants of Eyrdeyn are full-time guards/soldiers defending the place, and about 150 inhabitants are part-time militiamen or the equivalent (i.e. conscripts), trained to protect the city.  Considering the likely demographics, there are probably few or no barbarians, so I won't consider them for this calculation.  However, from what's been described so far, druids and rangers aren't likely to be all that rare, just very uncommon probably, so they will be considered.

EDITED OUT UNNECESSARY CONTENT

Now then, there are approximately 120 sorcerers and wizards combined in Eyrdeyn by that count, which is 0.004% of the city's population.  If we assume the same percentage throughout Eyros.....

For Eyros' overall demographics, let's consider each of the Pillars' home cities to be a Large City (population: ~18,000 adults).  Then, let's suppose that for each province, there's not only the one Large City but also one Small City, two Large Towns, three Small Towns, four Villages, five Hamlets, and six Thorps.  Plus there's the council-ruled Mhur, center of Eyros' industry, probably a Large City itself.  So.....  Each Small City has ~7,000 adults, each Large Town has ~3,000, each Small Town ~1,000, each Village ~600, each Hamlet ~200, and each Thorp around 50 adults.  Thus, each province has about... 37,700 adult residents.  Times 6 provinces, plus Mhur and Eyrdeyn, we get a likely population of the Dominion at....274,200 people in Eyros excluding children.

Probably 2-3 times that in children, for a total of around 1 million Eyrians, assuming the population is still climbing somewhat, around 700,000-800,000 Eyrians if declining in population.

0.004% of a total population of 274,200 people is.....a total of 1,097 wizards and sorcerers combined, in Eyros, supposedly.  Smaller than I thought, huh?  If we go by that number, then the 400 or so Masks already mentioned would be almost half the major arcane casters of the Sovereignty, with the Praes Thanatos making up probably a similar number or less...  In which case I should probably reduce my posts' mention of 3,000 Enforcer Masks to just 200-300, leaving around 300-400 or so Praes Thanatos mages in Eyros.  Excluding bards, adepts, clerics, druids, etc.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rystil Arden

I agree with the calculations almost completely except that we planned from the beginning to cut down on high-level NPC locals based on the DMG, so I would halve the high level ones (12th-level or above) but keep the lower-level numbers completely intact.

Yeah, I thought 3,000 was pretty high.  However, if we stay at 1000ish (which is about what I figured we had before), the Enforcers would need to be even smaller in number, to make up for the freelancers and Arcaneum.  This is why I thought that having super-large numbers of wizards in the Arcaneum was not a good idea (and why my number of 20 was not in the least an attempted slight at the idea; 20 is 2% of all wizards in Eyros).

How's this: 400 normal Masks, 350 PT, 200 enforcer Masks, 150 all others combined


----------



## Abisashi

Khorod said:
			
		

> I updated the Wiki for Post #678 to #732
> For the Arcaneum I used Sarellion's Post #683.
> Hope I didn't catch much duplication.
> 
> Now that I've poked at it, this doesn't seem like the greatest Wiki variant for this kind of project. It could have some more convenient features, like heading-specific links. Ala wikimedia/wikipedia. Too late now to say anything worthwhile I guess. But if it becomes necessary, I can set up a Wiki on my website in about 10 minutes just for this. (The one I have now is just for me)




Thanks!

I don't know a ton about wikis, though I learn rather quickly. I picked this one because I found it, it looked good, and I wanted to get going (the VfD popped up on wikipedia right as I started moving stuff over there, so I had to find somewhere else fast if the wiki was to get underway.) Anyway, what are heading-specific links? 


P.S.: Economy, Magic, NPCs, Organizations, Planes, and Races have all been semi-organized; starting this weekend I'll go through and organize the bigger pages. For now, I'm leaving awkward wordings as they are, unless they don't make sense. We can always make things look nice later.


----------



## Rystil Arden

OK, I'm getting the vibe that a lot of people feel distracted or annoyed by contrib discussions that get long here, so I am going to institute a new policy that I shall follow (no one else needs do so if they do not wish it).  Instead of being iffy and thinking of ways around things, which doesn't seem to work so well, if I see something that I think should be changed, I will make a post afterwards that say Suggested Edits: and then the suggested edits.  At this point, I hope the original poster will either post "Agreed." and change it or post "Let's chat." and then send an e-mail to RystilArden@hotmail.com (a new address I made that I will not be checking unless someone here lets me know to do so).  I'll run with this for a while and see if it makes things better.  

~Rystil Arden, Cucullus Umbra


----------



## Sarellion

I thought that the DMG numbers as is don´t work out so well. At least that´s what I heard.

These are numbers for a medieval setting btw, Eyros is leaned on the roman empire with sophisticated infrastructure. In that time cities were bigger.

My personal preference would be at least a population of 10 million for the whole of Eyros.

Some food for thought: Isf you don´t want to read it all, just jump to the summary.

I use this sites as points of reference
-CIA Worldbook of Facts: 
http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/factbook/geos/ca.html  (demographic, geographic, political atlas)

-Historical population date of the roman empire http://www.tulane.edu/~august/H303/handouts/Population.htm


Eyros

Proposed population of 1,000,000
Land Size : 1,500,000 square miles/ 3,840,000 sq km
Population density: 0,26 people per sq km (I use these as the atlas is only using km)

Of course Eyros could not be compared to modern countries and their populations, but it´s nice to have point of reference to get  better grasp of numbers thrown around.
For comparison I took the lands with the largest ratio of landsize to population I know: 

Canada 
Population:  32,507,874
Land Size: 9,093,507 sq km 
Pop. Density: 3,57 ppl/sq km

Australia
Population:   19,913,144
Land Size: 7,617,930 sq km
Pop. Density: 2,59 ppl/sq km

Tried Russia, too, they were around 8,4 ppl/sq km

So Eyros population density is ten times lower than that of Australia

Of course Eyros has several factors that speak for a lower pop density.
-Not a modern nation with all it implies.
-Magic threats
-Sometimes really harsh winters

Comparison to the Roman Empire
As the general mood of Eyros was modeled after the roman empire I now compare Eyros to the Empire. I haven´t found exact size but it was about the size of the U.S. 
The Europen Union includes the bulk of the former western roman empire, without the northwestern african parts of course, but including nations outside the former empire, like Finland, Poland, and so on. Eyros is nearly as large as the European Union.

The population of the western empire was around 22 million people, with 1 million guys living in Rome alone.

That´s a possible maximum but Eyros probably has a lower population:
Reasons:
Magical Threats
Races with lower birth rate
Lower urbanization as far as we established here
Harsher climate sometimes
Less fertile area with less rivers (think so)
Eyros is a lilttle smaller than the western roman empire (my estimate)

Eyros probably has a better healthcare with divine magic available.

To take this into account I removed the two provinces with the highest numbers:
Gaul & Rhineland: 5,000,000
Italy :                6,000,000

So that would leave 11,000,000 people. 

Eyrdeyn should be smaller than Rome of course, perhaps it´s not even the largest city. The city is built on a volcano with limited space, who erupts sometimes, the empire is smaller, has a lower population density and urbanization seems to be lower than compared to the Roman Empire.
I would say Eyrdeyn could be somewhere around 200,000 to 600,000 people.


SUMMARY and Conclusion:

Eyros with a population of 1,000,000 people has a ten times lower population density than Australia, the roman empire that Eyros is modeled upon had 22 million people in its western parts, an area that has a comparable size to the Dominion. There are several negative influences that would indicate a lower number, so a number of 11,000,000 individuals should be appropriate if we want to keep realistic figures.

We could still use the 1,000,000 individuals figure but without a lot of hand waving such a low number could not support an empire modeled after the roman empire. The population would indicate a more feudal system with lots of smaller lords with a lot autonomy, a weak central authority, a weak infrastructure, low mobility and no standing army as there are simply not enough people to support one. The great houses are probably not able to enforce a central authority and most power would be on the lesser nobles.
The number of soldiers are 20000 if we go with Arkhandus post. Thats 4 legions protecting the empire. For comparison the roman empire needed up to 35 legions plus auxilliary troops  to defend its territory.


----------



## Sarellion

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree with the calculations almost completely except that we planned from the beginning to cut down on high-level NPC locals based on the DMG, so I would halve the high level ones (12th-level or above) but keep the lower-level numbers completely intact.
> 
> Yeah, I thought 3,000 was pretty high.  However, if we stay at 1000ish (which is about what I figured we had before), the Enforcers would need to be even smaller in number, to make up for the freelancers and Arcaneum.  This is why I thought that having super-large numbers of wizards in the Arcaneum was not a good idea (and why my number of 20 was not in the least an attempted slight at the idea; 20 is 2% of all wizards in Eyros).
> 
> How's this: 400 normal Masks, 350 PT, 200 enforcer Masks, 150 all others combined




150 all others? If the party kills some evil wizards, they probably kill the whole evil wizard population in one half of the campaign. 

I would say we need higher numbers in general if we want wizard powers known. Otherwise an unafiliated wizard like a PC wizard wouldn´t exist or need hell of an explanation why he is adventuring. I mean his services would be in such a high demand, he could live a life in luxury.


----------



## Rhialto

All right, looked over the various criticisms and ideas, and decided to alter things...

Far to the southwest, lies one of the only great kingdoms that Eyros has not succeeded in conquering--Xaleris, the so-called Old Empire. This reclusive nation of humans is infamous for its sorcery, and death-worshiping priests. The Xal, as they are called, are ruled by the so-called Immortal Emperors, who, after 25 years of rule, "ascend" to lichhood, where they serve as "advisors" to their successors. The relationship between the two nations is one of icy peace, as while the Dominion has never had the power to conquer Xaleris, neither have the Xal had the power to take the fight to the half-bloods.  

The Xal's state religion is monotheistic, claiming the world to be the creation of a diety they call "The Mother" who encompasses both good and evil, life and death.  Xal's worship all aspects of the Mother, but hold her aspects as "Divine Death" and "Divinie Destroyer" highest.


----------



## Khorod

Rystil, those numbers look good.  I say this as an amateur Rome-buf.

***
Abisashi, you know those '== Heading ==' things?  Well, in many wiki designs those create a simple link nearbye that lets you specifically edit that section.  The section ends when another '==' or '=' comes after it.  You can nest these headings, so a two-equals heading that contains several threes and fours can all be one section for editing.  For complicated RPG stuff, it simplifies things immensely.

That is one of the reasons why I kept using headings where I transferred posts, its almost reflexive after several months of doing all my RPG work in wiki-format.  Plus, these large blocks of text without headings almost constantly require a search to track down things.

***
Rhialto, did you have any further cultural thoughts about Xaleris, or are you floating that out for us?  I caught a slight Khali reference, I could do cruel things to the Dawnists...


----------



## Rhialto

Khorod said:
			
		

> ***
> Rhialto, did you have any further cultural thoughts about Xaleris, or are you floating that out for us?  I caught a slight Khali reference, I could do cruel things to the Dawnists...




I'm still fiddling with things, but this time I think I've hit on it.  As for their culture, if Eyros is vaguely Greek/Roman, Xaleris is a sort of Persian/Egyptian crosshatch.  So yes, you can do cruel things with the Dawnists, though I really want to get the idea across that Xal are very _foreign_ to the rest of the world...

Good catch on the Kali reference.  The devouring dread mother was exactly what I was thinking about...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Rhialto: I really like the new Xaleris. Way to go!

Sar: Comparing Eyros to any modern nation, even Australia, is not a good idea. Why? Because we have crazy-high population now. In fact, Over 50% of humans (by which I mean Homo Sapiens) that were ever alive in all of history are alive today, a fact that initially surprised me when I read it. As to the fact that Rome had bigger cities, that's why Eyrdeyn is even a Metropolis in the first place. If we went for strictly medieval feel, we simply wouldn't have a city that was of that size.

So why don't we compare to...I don't know...the Romans?

Rome: Augustus has 4 million citisens and some 36 million conquered folks in his census. And that was in all of Rome. So Eyros would probably support--at most--4 million Eyrians, and maybe a lot more elven villeins (assuming Eyrians enjoyed as much luxury as Augustan Romans). These numbers allow us to quadruple the wizards in Eyros, which is a good thing. We get something like:

400 normal Masks, 1000 PT, 2000 Enforcer Masks, 800 all other wizards and sorcerers combined


----------



## Sarellion

Dis you read my post to the end? 
I already put down the population numbers for western Rome and compared it to Eyros.

But I think my data is from a later date.


----------



## Rhialto

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Rhialto: I really like the new Xaleris. Way to go!




Well, thanks.  I decided to drop the necromancy when I realized that it was the undead I wanted, not the lore.  (Anyway, they still have some lore, it's just all religion now.)  I see Xaleris as the ancient mysterious culture that Eyros has somewhat displaced as the premier power.  They're old, traditional, and decadent, and they are plotting constantly to regain what they feel was taken from them...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sar: I got some data that estimated that the 1 million-in-Rome only occurred at the maximum height of population that the Romans ever had in their entire time in existance, so if you used that, I can see why your numbers would be high. It went on to say that there were 65 million people then (only about 10% of which were citisens), and the numbers decreased from there (and Rome went down to 30,000 people from 1 million! Wow, that's a lot of people leaving/dying).

Edit: Oh, and for what its worth, Rome seems to have had about 100 Senators for every 1 million citisens (and 1 citisen for every 10 other folks).  FWIW, only the citisens are going to be allowed to be wizards.


----------



## Arkhandus

Edited away, unnecessary now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmmm...I can't do geography, so I couldn't figure out Eyros's size, but now that I know what it is from Ark's post, we can really expect 1 million to be rather high for the population of citisens (if we have 6 million people living in the land, in Rome they would only have about 600k citisens).  So let's stand by my earlier guesstimations of Eyrian wizards (400-350-200-150) that Khorod corroborated.

Oh and it was I who mentioned that comparing to modernity doesn't work well.

Thanks for the clarification Ark!


----------



## Arkhandus

Edited away, unnecessary now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Contribution:

The people of Saagersberg worship Conquers Twice because they believe that he is the ultimate manifestation of the spirits of good.  They believe that good and evil spirits, mainly incorporeal, float around the world and cause joyous events and maladies.  As such, they consider incorporeal undead to be evil spirits.  The people of Saagerberg have developed techniques to commune with the good spirits and exorcise the wicked ones.


----------



## domino

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In fact, Over 50% of humans (by which I mean Homo Sapiens) that were ever alive in all of history are alive today, a fact that initially surprised me when I read it.



It should suprise you.  Because it's wrong.  There will never be more living people than dead people.


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> It should suprise you.  Because it's wrong.  There will never be more living people than dead people.



 Care to back this up?  Population grows exponentially in our crazy world, leading to surprising things such as this.  If you do not believe me that our population growth is exponential, that's fine, but if you do, I give you this calculus argument to help you understand:  The pure exponential function, e^x, has an integral equal to its value.  This means that the current value of e^x is always exactly equal to the total area under the entire graph up to that point.


----------



## Sarellion

I am not sure if the whole of the blue mountains belong to Eyros but counting hexes on the map on the height of Taljik-ka results in 30 hexes. According to the scales one hex is 50 miles. Opwards it ambigous but I would say 16 hexes upward from the coastline in height of Malarn - Ka. I just took 16 hexes to belong to Eyros and added the province of Aenajadin with 5x10 hexes = 250 x 500. 

30 hexes x 50 miles= 1500 miles
16 hexes x 50 miles = 800 miles
These are : 1,2000,000 sq miles + 125,000 from Aenajadin =  3,072,000 sq km + 320,000 sq km
that´s 3,392,000 sq km

To compare it to the Roman Empire I used the size of the current Europen Union, that is 3,976,000 mio sq km. The European Union consists of the bulk of the western roman empire without the land in northern africa but has several lands that were outside the roman border, like poland, finland, estnian states and some others.

So for this ROUGH estimate I assumed the Size of the EU = Western Roman Empire. 

Population is 22 million during the time of Constantine. probably not the height of the empire.
Then I substracted HALF the number of the population to account for smaller size, several other stuff and inaccuracies. I probably screwed up with the northern border, so could be less area, thats the reason I cut the pop in half. 

Thats a rough estimate I just put together. I would say that the current population could be around 6 to 20 million people, whatever floats your boat. I personally would say 10 to 11 million people are subject to the empire, citizens, villeins and what else.

And Rystil I already said that Eyredyn is smaller than Rome. And the 30,000 number was after the fall of the Empire.


----------



## domino

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Care to back this up?



http://www.snopes.com/science/stats/dead.htm

Saying that the living will NEVER outnumber the dead was possibly wrong on my part.  But right now, the dead still hold the title.


----------



## Sarellion

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Edit: Oh, and for what its worth, Rome seems to have had about 100 Senators for every 1 million citisens (and 1 citisen for every 10 other folks).  FWIW, only the citisens are going to be allowed to be wizards.




And I heard it was 300 to 600 and that it was independant of citizen numbers. These were not representatives but roman nobles, sitting together.

but that´s not relevant, our senate has already been established


----------



## Rystil Arden

domino said:
			
		

> http://www.snopes.com/science/stats/dead.htm
> 
> Saying that the living will NEVER outnumber the dead was possibly wrong on my part.  But right now, the dead still hold the title.



 Good, that makes sense to me more than what I had previously read.  In my view, it should take us a few more years to make up for the time when we were not increasing exponentially, but do so we shall unless we stop this massive population boom.

Sar: 22 million people in Constantine's time, but only 2-3 million of those were actually citisens.  At its height, Rome had 65 million people, but most of them weren't citisens.  Since clearly Eyros is not going to allow non-citisens to study with the Arcaneum even if they wanted to, we only need to worry about the citisens (unless we want to get pedantic with the sorcerers and their natural powers, but we really don't seem to be dealing with them much anyways; it seems that sorcerers are quite rare in Eyros, which is fine with me, as I never had much of a use for the class).


----------



## Rystil Arden

They were not representatives of the People, true, but I think Senate tended to grow as the aristocracy did, so it was reflective of the size of the upper class, which in turn was reflective of the size of the citisenry.


----------



## Sarellion

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Good, that makes sense to me more than what I had previously read.  In my view, it should take us a few more years to make up for the time when we were not increasing exponentially, but do so we shall unless we stop this massive population boom.
> 
> Sar: 22 million people in Constantine's time, but only 2-3 million of those were actually citisens.  At its height, Rome had 65 million people, but most of them weren't citisens.  Since clearly Eyros is not going to allow non-citisens to study with the Arcaneum even if they wanted to, we only need to worry about the citisens (unless we want to get pedantic with the sorcerers and their natural powers, but we really don't seem to be dealing with them much anyways; it seems that sorcerers are quite rare in Eyros, which is fine with me, as I never had much of a use for the class).




The Arcaneum affair is closed for me. The numbers you proposed are ok. I like the Arcaneum as it is.


----------



## Arkhandus

Edited away, unnecessary now.


----------



## Sarellion

We had a map with hexes and a scales. I thought people would know that I don´t pull them out of thin air. I didn´t want to blow the post more than it already was. I just didn´t realize that there was a step missing and people would get confused. I mentioned the 1,500,000 square miles in a post beforehand and nobody said anything so i just thought, ah ok, established fact and then forgot.

But yeah after counting hexes it´s about 30 and 16 hexes eac 50 miles but that´s very rough estimate on the northern border.

I included Ur but I am not sure.


----------



## Rhialto

Has it been five contributions since my last?  All this rather dull debate on population density has made it hard to tell...


----------



## domino

Lo!  What light through yonder contribution breaks!

FAR to the west, across the ocean lays another continent.  This contient is called Crandora, and is home to a egalitarian society, with free elves, and a thriving dwarven culture, as major differences between it and Eyros.  The only nation that contact has been made with is along the north eastern coast, and calls itself Instram.  It was only recently that Eyrian explorers made contact, so trade and diplomatic ties are still being hammered out.


----------



## Sarellion

@Rhialto 

mouse changed it to four contribution until someone may post again. And yep, four posts have passed, counting from your first post about Xaleris. As Arkhandus said this is the relevenat post.
.


----------



## Rhialto

Very good...

The present Immortal Emperor of Xaleris, the Jade Jaguar (Immortal Emperors guard their true names and assume a title upon achieving the throne based on one of the 60 sacred animals, and the 60 sacred substances) is rather unhappy with his present situation.  When he was first selected as heir to the throne, he was of course, overjoyed to have risen to be the future ruler, but now that he's in power, he's realized that many of his decisions are being made for him by his Beloved Predecessors.  Worse, familiarity with his fellow Immortal Emperors has bred contempt--he sees the younger ones as arrogant meddlers, jealous of the life they have forsaken, the older ones as distracted, slightly muddle-headed beings whose absorption with arcane matters makes them fail to see their own degeneration.  Jade Jaguar is looking for some way to avoid becoming a lich--but to retain the power and infulence he has gained.  He realizes that this will bring him into conflict with the Beloved Predecessors--but he's desperate enough not to care...


----------



## Sarellion

Contrib:

Agathon of the Crimson Robe who created the senate in his current incarnation was famous for his red trimmed scrolls. At the beginning of every session the scroll was read aloud  with polite suggestions how the senate should vote on a certain issue. His scrolls were nearly always followed to the letter.


----------



## Khorod

Here's my thoughts on numbers:

Total Population of Eyros: ~8-12 million
Total Population of Eyredyn: ~45-55 thousand

Why?  Two reasons.  One, these numbers look good to me from a historical standpoint.  Two, I think it fits the feel of the setting.  Eyros feels like it should be massive.  This world feels like multiple armies in the tens of thousands could be martialed by the major powers.

Now, if the condition of things is far more decayed than that, I'd say lets switch it to 3-4 million.  That's fairly thinly spread across the landscape, but that's okay.  Eyros is not just like the Roman Empire, its also like a very united Confederation.  It has been repeatedly emphasized that the provincial management is largely in the hands of individual pillars.  So a certain emphasis on local rule is okay.  The politics in Eyredyn and foreign relations are often different than the country-man's perspective.

I like giving Eyredyn some weight to its numbers.  It can be a terraced city, and it can also be expanding outwards and around the mountain.  It feels like it should be a massive city.  It is the culture center of the empire, and arguably of the continent.

Just because we want things to be rome-like doesn't mean having slightly off numbers can't be properly explained.

Citizenship in Rome varied across the years.  In most of its history, citizens were somewhat rare.  That meant they were something of a middle class or better.  Non-citizens were not slaves however.  Many non-citizens served in the legions, (and upon completion of their hitch became citizens).  Many simply served in the auxiliaries for a paycheck.  Non-citizens had low-priority but remained an important element in society.  There is no reason why a non-citizen might not have access to the Arcaneum.  In fact, I suspect serving the Arcaneum for a few years might be a great way for someone of arcane-leanings to gain citizenship and a full wizarding license.

***
Now, there has been some confusion about Mask population numbers.  That doesn't seem such a key issue to me, but I'll go ahead and 'fix' it.

Contribution:

It is part of the ancient magical heritage of the Elven people that most, with a spark of potential and the proper training, can be decent at magic.  Few choose to walk this path.

Because the Praes Thanatos finds it essential to tie up all Elven spellcasters, they carefully test all Elven children by there 40th year.  Out of those children with the potential to work magic particularly well are selected replacement Masks, and additional Masks as ordered by the senate in a vote held at the beginning of every century.  This vote usually comes to eight, increasing the number of Masks for every Pillar, the Grand Monarch, and the Guardian Masks by one.  The Praes Thanatos push to keep the numbers within reason, concerned that too much magical power should be outside their direct control- even given the amount of control they have over the Masks as a whole.

Those Elven children with some spellcasting potential but not selected to be Masked have their arcane potential sealed within them.  Early experiments in simply burning it out resulted in a cancerous sickness that caused unrest amongst the Elven populace and was emotionally traumatic to the Masks.

The Arcaneum, among its other duties, is reponsible for teaching the young Elves selected for Maskhood the disciplines of proper education and log, the beginning theories of magic, the glories of the Empire, and the importance of Oaths.  They swear the Oaths at the age of fifty, at which point they are not allowed to see their family again for at least 30 more years, if not forever.  They then begin their training, serving as an apprentice under another Mask, an appointed teacher of the Arcaneum, and overseen discretely by a member of the Praes Thanatos.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khorod, we could probably give Eyrdeyn even more people than that if it is so massive.  I could see hundreds of thousands without breaking from a Romanesque feel; Rome sometimes had even more than that within its city-limits.

As for wizards, if we allow the entire population to apply for wizardry, let's go with my second estimate 400 normal Masks, 1000 PT, 2000 Enforcer Masks, 800 all other.  Seems about right.  Then we multiply Ark's numbers by 8 for NPC classes and 4 for PC classes and it should be about right, while maintaining our original goal of preventing large numbers of high-level PC-class locals.


----------



## Khorod

Not much more than 200,000 I think.  If its too big, the Grand Monarch actually gains more power.

I honestly don't particularly care what we do with the class-level dynamics.  I never much liked that section.  When it comes to magic, particularly, when it comes to magic, who says there's not simply a cap for most people around 5th level?  Or 3rd?  Well, I guess that's not a D&D attitude...

Other methods for creating large numbers of PC-classed locals... potent individuals might have trouble surviving once they hit the big-time.  Thanatos certainly doesn't want free-willed challengers to his power.  Demons might seek out powerful mortals, and so on.

I think it might add something to high level play if you are specifically sought out for death.  It makes it easier to plan adventures that don't have nation-shattering consequences.


----------



## Sarellion

We could just leave the level distribution open and leave it to the DM. We could include a sentence that the power level on Eyros is lower than for other campaigns and higher level indiviuals more rare.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Well yes, but then we get the problem of our designers clashing with each other about it. If most of us think that there are only 2000 wizards in Eyros and then someone posts "House Malarn has a secret army of 50,000 wizards hiding under the library" this could be a problem. Also, the fact that you and I had such drastically different views about how many wizards were in Eyros is what I think partially led to your getting so mad about my Arcaneum clarification post, since I had thought that 20 wizards was a powerful number, and it seems like you were thinking that there were upper hundreds of them in the Arcaneum alone, since there were many thousands (tens of thousands?) throughout Eyros. Its always good when you can have harmony and prevent bad feelings like that, and that's what this understanding will do. In the end, we don't have to even write this down anywhere in the final PDF, allowing the DM to come to their own decision about specifics, but it is a useful tool for us to have in mind. Certainly it is good if everyone knows that Eyros's population lies in the low millions, rather than say, billions like modern-day China, since this could lead us to have dissonance in our perception of the world.


----------



## Sarellion

I humbly suggest that we move further posts about the distribution of NPC levels over to the crunch thread as it is rules related.


----------



## Tonguez

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Very good...
> 
> The present Immortal Emperor of Xaleris, the Jade Jaguar (Immortal Emperors guard their true names and assume a title upon achieving the throne based on one of the 60 sacred animals, and the 60 sacred substances) is rather unhappy with his present situation.




The Xal Emperors are drawn from the Cult of the Fools, ascetics who learn to deny worldly distractions by focussing body and mind. When they appear in public these monks wear brightly coloured clothes adorned with feathers and streamers. Singing and yelling in a strange language they act the role of madmen and children engaging in energetic dancing, acrobatics and buffonry throughout the streets. Nonetheless they are greatly respected for their wisdom and ability. It is known that the play the fool in order not to be seen as a threat to the Emperor whom the serve and whom one of them will eventually replace.


The process by which the Beloved Predecessors acquire Lichehood is a carefully guarded secret amongst the cult and involves a number of rituals taught only to the Immortal Emperor

1. The First  step is a change of diet whereby for a 1000 day period the emperor must only nuts and seeds that can be found in the forests surrounding the Royal Enclosure whilst continuing his daily training regime. 
2. In the second stage, the Emperor must eat a small amount of bark and roots from pine treesfor another 1000 day period. He must also drink a special tea made from the sap of the urushi tree.  
3. The last step of the process is to be entombed alive in a stone room just big enough for a man to sit in for a final 1000 day period.


----------



## Arkhandus

EDIT: Alright, I'm making this post into a contribution to solidify Eyros' approximate population for the sake of continuity.  Let's all please edit out our junk over the last 2 pages debating population figures, okay?  Get back to contributing.  I'm going to drastically shorten my contributions for a bit now that I've posted big things recently to resolve conflicts. 

Contribution:

Eyros is a bustling empire despite its slight decline in recent years, and despite the lack of new conquests in recent centuries.  Instead, the Sovereign Dominion has better solidified its grasp on previously-conquered territories through more extensive conscription into the Sovereign Legions, and in more recent decades the implementation and deployment of the Enforcer Masks to pacify unruly 'protectorates'.  Within the official borders of the Sovereign Dominion of Eyros, the last Imperial Census 5 years ago determined approximately 12 million people in Eyros, 4-1/2 million of them citizens, and the other 7-1/2 million consisting of peasants, elven villeins, and dwarven serfs.  Approximately 2-1/2 million citizens and 4 million commoners are children, however.  Many adults achieved citizenship in recent decades from higher conscription in the Legions, which grants citizenry after a 10-year term of loyal service, and the recent lack of conquests has made conscription relatively safe.....

On that matter, the Imperial Census indicated little over 60,000 of Eyros' 5,500,000 adults are currently serving in the Sovereign Legions, somewhat short of the normal 70,000 expected, due to a brief plague in Zhalccu province a few decades ago and several retirements.  The Legions have been somewhat stagnant and declining in recent decades, for lack of sufficient funding and lack of any significant military campaigns in this time.  The Second through Seventh Legions are each commanded by a Praetor from one of the Six Pillars, such that each Pillar controls a Legion.  The First Legion is the Imperial Legion, serving the Grand Monarch and the Senators in defense of Eyrdeyn, but has declined to half its usual strength in recent years.  The Imperial Legion is always led by a Praetor selected from amongst the Grand Monarch's immediate brethren, sistren, or cousins, those who were potential heirs of the same generation as the Grand Monarch.  The Third Legion, led by House Vajar, and Seventh Legion, led by House Taljik, are at roughly 65% strength currently.  The Second and Sixth Legions, led by Houses Zhal and Malarn, are likewise depleted but still close to 80% strength.  Each Legion has a title by which its legionnaires call it, besides its numerical designation, such as the First Legion's title of Imperial Legion.

Each Legion is supposed to consist of 10 cohorts, each of which consists itself of 10 centuries, at the best of times anyway, and each century normally enlists 100 soldiers.  Typically, any given Eyrian Legion is composed of 4 warstrider-mounted cohorts drawn from the citizenry and aristocracy, plus 2 cohorts of footmen primarily drawn from the ranks of lesser nobles and citizens, and 4 cohorts of auxillaries formed entirely from non-citizens.  Dwarves and elves cannot join the Legions, with the exception that House Kiron has recently been allowing its elves to become legionnaires in the Fourth Legion, which a Kiron Praetor commands.  Due to their particular territories and wealth, Houses Malarn and Zhal employ larger numbers of warstrider cavalry, so their Sixth and Second Legions, respectively, typically each have 6 mounted cohorts, 2 footmen cohorts, and 2 auxillary cohorts.

The Imperial Census also indicated, though for the Grand Monarch's eyes only, that there were approximately 2,200 elven Masks in service to the orc-blooded, 1,800 of which are the newer Enforcer Masks.  The Grand Monarch also knows from the Imperial Census 5 years ago that there are approximately 1,300 gnomish necromancers in the Praes Thanatos, and somewhere upwards of 1,000 other known arcane practicioners in the Sovereignty, but most of these are of relatively minor power according to the Census and the Arcaneum.

Eyrdeyn itself, capitol of the Sovereign Dominion, was estimated at having over 100,000 people in residence, spread out over the city's mountain terraces upon Mt. Xark's southern half, as well as the surrounding foothills and plains.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> So let's consider the population matter settled.  We'll go with Rystil's suggestion based on my numbers, so there's a few thousand mages.  Assume Eyros has a population of around 6 million, with about 4 million of those children and 2 million adults.  Eyrdeyn itself has around 300,000 people let's say, so ten times my original estimate, a true metropolis.  200,000 of the Eyrdeyn folk are children, 100,000 adults.  Roughly speaking.  I'll edit my Enforcer Masks post to say 2,000 EMs.  I'll probably change this post to a contribution itself, when I add a few more of the specific numbers in..



 Sounds good to me, but I wanted to make sure you were happy before we closed it, since you did all that hard work with the math for us already.


----------



## Arkhandus

Note, I edited my post above to be a contribution.  I decided to go with Khorod's and Sarellion's numbers to an extent for the sake of settling, since they do seem to have a point about the size of Eyros compared to the population density it would likely have.  Let me know if there should perhaps be more mages in Eyros, or more people in Eyrdeyn.  But remember to keep it short, civil, and to the point, right?  With the population at 12 million instead of 300,000, it's likely that we should multiply the number of mages or something by 4 or something, or up the number of people in Eyrdeyn's greater metropolitan area to about 100 thousand or something.  I dunno.  Care to remind me how many people lived in the city of Rome/Roma at the time of Caesar Augustus or whoever it was?


----------



## Khorod

Tonguez said:
			
		

> (Above process is based on Shingon Mummies of Jpana (who mummify themselves whilst still alive))



Just giving myself a public pat on the back for having recognized that before I got to this line.

Very nice.  It throws a bit of craziness into what was about to become a Stygia./


----------



## Mouseferatu

Okay, folks. The noise-to-post ratio is getting pretty high. For the past few pages, actual contributions have made up a distinct minority of posts.

Don't get me wrong, I'm really glad that people feel strongly about what we've created here. But I'd rather see it end than have it turn into a series of arguments.

In order to avoid that unpleasant fate, I'm going to _strongly_ request that if people cannot resolve a conflict within, oh, three or four posts, that they take the discussion to e-mail or private message. If necessary, take it to me, and I'll make a decision. But let's not continue to focus on 'em here, okay?


----------



## Rhialto

Tonguez said:
			
		

> The Xal Emperors are drawn from the Cult of the Fools, ascetics who learn to deny worldly distractions by focussing body and mind. When they appear in public these monks wear brightly coloured clothes adorned with feathers and streamers. Singing and yelling in a strange language they act the role of madmen and children engaging in energetic dancing, acrobatics and buffonry throughout the streets. Nonetheless they are greatly respected for their wisdom and ability. It is known that the play the fool in order not to be seen as a threat to the Emperor whom the serve and whom one of them will eventually replace.
> 
> 
> The process by which the Beloved Predecessors acquire Lichehood is a carefully guarded secret amongst the cult and involves a number of rituals taught only to the Immortal Emperor
> 
> 1. The First  step is a change of diet whereby for a 1000 day period the emperor must only nuts and seeds that can be found in the forests surrounding the Royal Enclosure whilst continuing his daily training regime.
> 2. In the second stage, the Emperor must eat a small amount of bark and roots from pine treesfor another 1000 day period. He must also drink a special tea made from the sap of the urushi tree.
> 3. The last step of the process is to be entombed alive in a stone room just big enough for a man to sit in for a final 1000 day period.





Heehee--loved it.  Also, I'm glad that someone is adding to Xaleris besides me...

The history of Xaleris and Eyros is long and entangled.  It was Xaleris's invasions at the height of its power that caused Eyrdeyn to unite with its sister cities to become an empire--it was to protect other lands from the Xal, initially, that Eyros troops were deployed in other nations.  There have been numerous attempted invasions of Eyros by Xaleris and of Xaleris by Eyros over the long years, though these have been growing more and more infrequent as time goes on.  The most recent one was over 70 years ago, when the ambitious half-orc general Salla Zul-Dagvar launched a secret expedition with over 2000 soldiers (mostly foreign mercenaries and discharged legionares) into Xaleris's Haza Dre (Spine of the Mother) Mountains.  While his forces met with some success initially, ultimately their relatively small numbers were no match for the Xal's unrelenting attacks, and Xaleris's merciless climate.  (Xaleris is swelteringly hot and dry, though the annual rainstorms are infamous for their ferocity.)  Salla's legion was slaughtered to a man--Salla himself had earlier perished from a fever.  

Salla's actions nearly led to a war between the two nations, which was only prevented when the Grand Monarch demonstrated that the general had acted on his own initiative, a story the Xal, hardly eager for conflict themselves, chose to accept.  Though most believe this explanation, some are dubious.  After all, they point out, isn't it strange that a general as skilled--even legendary--as Salla would undertake a lunatic invasion with so small a force, with no expectation of support?  So the matter stands, still a matter of grumbling and theorizing after all these years...


----------



## Sarellion

I checked back with someone more fluent with english, than me and it seems that my english is not as good as I thought. So if some posts were interpreted as Do that, that´s the truth or else, it was probably intended to be more of a friendly proposal from my side. For example whenever I used the word "should" I meant it as a friendly suggestion, like we may consider. If I am not wrong now it seems to be more in the direction of "must" or "have to". That´s not what I wanted to say.

I must admit that some posts I exchanged with Rystil were more hard arguments, but I meant them in a respectful way. The only thing that really got me was the contribution about the rigged uniforms.

I also thought that most people already knew of the general size of Eyros.
I apologize if someone really got offended with me. I think you are a great bunch of guys and your ideas are awesome.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> I checked back with someone more fluent with english, than me and it seems that my english is not as good as I thought. So if some posts were interpreted as Do that, that´s the truth or else, it was probably intended to be more of a friendly proposal from my side. For example whenever I used the word "should" I meant it as a friendly suggestion, like we may consider. If I am not wrong now it seems to be more in the direction of "must" or "have to". That´s not what I wanted to say.
> 
> I must admit that some posts I exchanged with Rystil were more hard arguments, but I meant them in a respectful way. The only thing that really got me was the contribution about the rigged uniforms.
> 
> I also thought that most people already knew of the general size of Eyros.
> I apologize if someone really got offended with me. I think you are a great bunch of guys and your ideas are awesome.



 I think that your English is quite good.  It is probably more the subtle implications of certain words that are catching you up than anything else.  And I can't speak for everyone here, but I know that I was personally not offended.  I'm thrilled that we have all reached an understanding because I really felt awful when I had to make all those debating posts; I would come home and get a dreadful pit-of-the-stomach hollow feeling when I looked at my e-mail and realised that I needed to do it again.  Hurray for unity and friendship in Eyros!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Contribution: 

Riiisa Falyn, a friendly street acrobat of Eyrdeyn who is known for her love of children and furry animals (in contrast to most Eyrians, who prefer dhazi), has a terrible secret.  Not only is she not Eyrian and not only is she a Xal expatriate, but she is also a member of the Cult of Fools and elder sister to the Jade Jaguar (thus, Riisa Falyn may not be her real name at all).  Unwilling to undergo the process of lichdom like her brother after her, Riisa fled her country to avoid her fate, leaving the line of succession to the current emperor.  Now she dearly hopes to avoid discovery by either her own people or the Eyrians, both of whom would execute her if they recognised her for what she reallt was.


----------



## Arkhandus

Thanks for understanding, Sarellion.  No hard feelings.

As for the population of Eyros, with the new numbers my old calculation of 0.004% of the populus being mages would result in a little under 20,000 mages (sorcerers/wizards) in Eyros.  If Eyros is going to be a bit less magically-powerful than core D&D, it might be reduced to 10,000 mages since we know many of the Masks and Praes Thanatos are quite experienced (read: mid- to high-level).  In that case I'd suggest bumping up the number of Enforcer Masks to 5,000, other Masks to 800 or 1200, Praes Thanatos to 2,000 or so, and other mages (Arcaneum and freelance) to roughly 2,000.  This would require fixing any posts (here and in the riters wiki) that described the number of Masks, Praes Thanatos, or Arcaneum mages.  Opinions? (keep 'em short please, thanks)


----------



## Doug McCrae

Is there any room on the main continent for more countries? I'm a bit unclear where Eyros's borders lie, which may be deliberate.


----------



## Arkhandus

If Xaleris is on an island or peninsula in the northwestern ocean......then yes, there's room in the northwestern corner of Eyros' main continent that probably isn't claimed by Kwlloch nor Saagersberg, and the Sovereign Dominion's territory ends somewhere near the northern edge of the Kelnar Mountains and the southern edge of the Allerach (Alleroch?) Hills.  I don't think Eyros controls the western edge of the continent beside the Kelnar Mountains, because House Malarn's territory is at the southwestern edge and House Mulcibe's territory is along the east side of the Kelnar Mountains.  Also, there's some space to the northeastern corner of the main continent, but probably not a lot of space there.  Recall that Eyros is supposed to be something like half-surrounded by various barbarians that were never worth conquering in the first place. :^D  Most of them in Kwlloch of course, and probably Saagersberg....


----------



## Rhialto

As it now stands Xaleris is on an island/small continent in the _south_western ocean.  So once again, there seems to be room.  Plus, I wouldn't mind if Xaleris had a neighbor or two--it had to conquer somebody to get started as the Old Empire, even if it's clearly on a downslide now...


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Contribution:
> 
> Riiisa Falyn, a friendly street acrobat of Eyrdeyn who is known for her love of children and furry animals (in contrast to most Eyrians, who prefer dhazi), has a terrible secret.  Not only is she not Eyrian and not only is she a Xal expatriate, but she is also a member of the Cult of Fools and elder sister to the Jade Jaguar (thus, Riisa Falyn may not be her real name at all).  Unwilling to undergo the process of lichdom like her brother after her, Riisa fled her country to avoid her fate, leaving the line of succession to the current emperor.  Now she dearly hopes to avoid discovery by either her own people or the Eyrians, both of whom would execute her if they recognised her for what she reallt was.




Contribution:

The Grand Monarch's capitol (palace? fortress? I'm blanking at the moment) has a great chamber called the Hall of Predecessors. In it stand stone statues of all the prior Grand Monarchs. Unknown to anyone but the Grand Monarch and his closest advisors, one of the oldest of the statues is actually an advanced and fully sentient/awakened stone golem. In ancient days, the golem served as a protector of the Grand Monarch. It has not, however, moved from its spot in several generations, and none know if it's even capable of movement any longer. It does, however, still speak, and its long existance has made it one of the Monarch's most trusted advisors on historical and political matters (although its knowledge of current events is somewhat limited).

(Again, let me know if I'm stepping on prior posts' toes. I'm trying to finish up a PDF project and preparing to start on a WotC one, so I'm having trouble keeping everything straight.   )


----------



## Sarellion

If we put Xaleris on another continent we have the problem how Eyros was able to attack their homelands.

Eyros has no real navy, their ships are galleys and I think that the navy doesn´t have good commanders as the navy seems to be the red-headed stepchild of the imperial forces, possibly a dumping ground for inept comanders, forced to fight pesky halflings. And that´s the state of affairs since the New Haven debacle.

But there is no space on the mainland as it is now.

Arkhandus
Do you mean 0,004=0,4% instead of 0,004%?


----------



## Rhialto

Rome didn't have that great a Navy either, but they managed to dominate the Mediterranean and attack Carthage.  Xaleris is far away, but not unreasonably so.  Thus the trip is doable.

Also, their navy is, if anything, worse.


----------



## Tonguez

Sarellion said:
			
		

> If we put Xaleris on another continent we have the problem how Eyros was able to attack their homelands.
> 
> Eyros has no real navy, their ships are galleys and I think that the navy doesn´t have good commanders as the navy seems to be the red-headed stepchild of the imperial forces, possibly a dumping ground for inept comanders, forced to fight pesky halflings. And that´s the state of affairs since the New Haven debacle.
> ?




We know that House Garren had a naval tradition so most of the Eyros admiralty and its maritime expertise may have been lost with the fall of house Garren. Furthermore it has remain undereveloped as the Eyros military turned north (and thus landward) to fight the goblinoid raids from Kwlloch et al. Since then the military has developed a significant landbased capacity at the expense of its maritime development. It has also become somewhat inward focussed maintaining the peace and keeping uprising like those of the Jagged Eye under control.
ergo the Navy exists it just isn't too flash


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Rome didn't have that great a Navy either, but they managed to dominate the Mediterranean and attack Carthage.  Xaleris is far away, but not unreasonably so.  Thus the trip is doable.
> 
> Also, their navy is, if anything, worse.




Exactly. The navy of Eyros doesn't have to be good enough to fight; it just has to be good enough to land the legions on the enemy's beaches.


----------



## Khorod

A navy allows you to attack coastal settlements and defenses from the well-protected position of the water.  It also allows you to use guerilla tactics against coastal lands.  However, if you just want to send a few legions you can use leaky fishing scows.

Actually, in one of the First Persian War, Xerxes had a pontoon bridge built across the Hellespont (the waterway that separated the Black Sea from the Agaean).  His armies walked across it when the time came.  I can well picture an even more massive undertaking in a major historical invasion effort by Eyros.

"half-orc general Salla Zul-Dagvar launched a secret expedition with over 2000 soldiers"

2000 Soldiers in a Roman scale is not even half a legion.  It certainly doesn't leave room for the auxiliary forces so critical to many Roman military expeditions... like the engineers.  I don't know how Romanesque the armies of Eyros are, that has yet to be decided.  But if you want this to be a respectable force the way I've been interpreting things, you want at least 4-5 thousand men.

Contribution:

One of the Imperial Holdings on the Western Border of Xaleris is Ventis.  Ventis has historically had a dualistic religion in which the ancestors of all good men were collectively responsible for good in the world.  The original power of darkness, known simply as the Darkness, predates the forces of good in the universe.  To them, the rulers (and most of the people) of Xaleris has long since given up their souls in service to the Darkness.

Ventis has hills practically riddled with silver deposits.  Most of their spellcasters keep a low profile, as historically they contrived a way to convert Venti silver into deadly weapons capable of standing against the steel of their foes... or cast a light even into the Darkness.

There is one port nominally in Ventis, through which Nistadeen has begun a quiet trade to help the quietly growing Rebel Army centered in the Venti Hills.  They have even noticed with some surprise some slight resemblence between their faiths.  

Saint Lusair has had a vision (or so she called it), Ventis is the next realm to spread the faith.


----------



## Sarellion

Ok.

Contribution:

Xaleris and the Eyrosian continent (name) are loosely connected by a loose string of smaller islands and shallow, the Isles of Grief. This is the major invasion line for the both empire´s galleys and these isles are hotly contested. The name became common usage in the population because of the many soldiers who died there.  

Usually Invasion fleets are a combination of a small amount of warships and a large number of drafted merchant vessels who carry the vast amount of troops. 

Even during invasion times both nations are loathe to invest in the navy as they consider it a waste of resources better spent for the ground army, that will fight the major part of the war.

Xaleris purchased the help of several of the halfling pirates to gain total control of the isles of grief bhy cutting resupply to the Islands controlled by the Dominion of Eyros. The Xalerians think it is better to pay real sailors to prey on eyrian ships instead of investing heavily in a navy.

House Malarn as the major seafaring House and main target would like to do the same and tries currently to negoatiate a deal with several of the more bloodthirsty and unscrupulous of the halflings. As all halflings hate or at least dislike Eyros, the chances of success are slim. This idea is considered top secret as it would outrage the other Pillars.


----------



## Arkhandus

Just a reminder that the southeastern sea is supposedly endless and no one has ever reached anything sailing that way.  A small continent or big island was found by Nistadeen (only) in far off in the southwestern sea, and only Nistadeen knows of that landmass, inhabited by thri-kreen.  The western sea has a fog-shrouded mysterious island somewhere near the furthest point that any Eyrosian ship has ever sailed westward.


----------



## Sarellion

I think people said south eastern because of the description, hot jungles, humid weather.

Edit:
I misread it.


----------



## Arkhandus

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> The Grand Monarch's capitol (palace? fortress? I'm blanking at the moment) has a great chamber called the Hall of Predecessors.




Mouseferatu, I believe I recall it being stated early-on at some point that either Eyrdeyn as a whole, or maybe just the imperial palace, was built as a magnificent fortress, so the Grand Monarch's throne is probably in a structure called the Imperial Fortress, or probably more formally, the 'Imperial Fortress of Eyrdeyn, Throne of the Grand Monarch, Emperor of the Sovereign Dominion of Eyros, King of Kings, Lord Successor to King Agathon's Legacy, Rightful Sovereign of all Eyros and its Domains, His Majesty in Eyrdeyn, His Highness of the Border Protectorates, Master of the Six Pillars, Lord Regent of all Old Kingdoms, Lord Protector of the Realm, Royal Imperator of the Sovereign Legions, High Praetor of the Imperial Legion, His High Holiness of the Draconic Legacy, His Orc-Blooded Majesty......'

Just clarifying (if I recall the old post correctly). 

BTW, neat idea Mouse.


----------



## Arkhandus

Edited away


----------



## Arkhandus

I figure the half-orc general took a few cohorts of elite legionnaire footmen (warstriders (deinonychus/megaraptors) wouldn't likely abide long sea travel), with no more than a few small galleys, completely oar-driven to give a lower profile, painted black or something (probably done through simply a coating of tar/pitch), and taken under cover of night to the shores of Xaleris in an attempt at covertly striking at the Xals' naval base, destroy the docks and burn the moored ships, or striking at the capitol in a quick raid.  Though it failed in the end, nonetheless that would have probably been the mission.


----------



## Arkhandus

In a fantasy setting, we don't need to answer to the laws of physics, geology, and meteorology all the time.  {:^D


----------



## Arkhandus

Edited away


----------



## Arkhandus

More contributions!  Here's mine for now:

The First City's highest three terraces are entirely covered by the Grand Imperial Fortress of Eyrdeyn, a sprawling, many-layered palace of magnificent scale and beauty, built upon over the 3,000-year reign of Eyros by successive Grand Monarchs to be impregnable  The Grand Imperial Fortress of Eyrdeyn is built in such a way that archers upon the walls and parapets could see and fire upon anyone within the courtyards and paths of Eyrdeyn's highest five tiers.  This Fortress is always fully staffed with members of the Imperial Legion, which directly serves the Grand Monarch and the Senate.

Each of the Six Pillars maintains its own Imperial Fortress in their provincial capitols, such as the Imperial Palace of Malarn-ka.  These Fortresses are reserved for members of the Imperial Legion, Praes Thanatos, Masks, Arcaneum, and the Grand Monarch, used in the manner of summer homes, where each Grand Monarch spends a summer in each of the Imperial Fortresses outside Eyrdeyn.  Each Grand Monarch also tends to spend a bit more time in the Imperial Fortresses of their parent Pillars.


----------



## Sarellion

Well, I am not sure where Xaleris would be, but many people said, it is on a separate continent. Rhialto said it was in the south west in post 770. 

I remember a post about the humid djungles, but just saw that it was arid. But the actual contributors and Iron Regime, the map maker, might be more helpful about an actual position. 
I think my contrib works with every direction as long as Xaleria is on a different land mass.
I tried to keep it deliberately vague. The islands connectng both continents could start from anywhere ( I assume that features to the map can be added).


----------



## Arkhandus

Deleted now-redundant clarification and evidence of my own occasional stubbornness.


----------



## Arkhandus

Now, let's put the misunderstandings behind us and get focused again, shall we?

I'd like to hope folks will clear their posts of the old speculations and mix-ups too so we don't confuse newcomers or waste their time with a lot of now-clarified stuff.

Conflicts naturally occur when things get as long and involved as this Creative Exercise with so many people working together.  Nothing to get upset over or stressed about, right?  *woo-saaah*, *wooooo-saaaah*, eh?    Glad we've worked out some of the confusion and let out the stress.  Positive thoughts!  Teamwork!

/emote shuts up before he sounds too much life an idiot


----------



## Khorod

"...resupply line to the eyrosian troops in Ventis..."

Unless the Eyrosian troops were part of this contribution, there aren't any there.  I mentioned a Rebel Army, which was a reference to a growing force of rebellion amongst the conquered states of Xaleris.

***
If Xaleris is really close by, I don't think it contradicts the earlier posts.  Frex, my initial picture when I heard it was separated by water was something like the English Channel, at most.

Xaleris sounds like it should be a landmass at least a couple hundred square miles.  Otherwise, as an Old Empire its a Naval Empire, which isn't the feel I've been getting from Rhialto's posts...


----------



## Arkhandus

Khorod said:
			
		

> One of the Imperial Holdings on the Western Border of Xaleris is Ventis.




Khorod, what exactly did you mean then by "Imperial Holdings" on the border of Xaleris?  Imperial as in Eyrian, or Imperial as in Nistadeen (what's the term for people of Nistadeen anyhow?), or Imperial as in Xal?  I think that's what may have led Sarellion (and indeed the rest of us) to think you meant Ventis to be an Eyrian foothold on the island/continent that Xaleris is on.

BTW, as for the size of Xaleris, Sarellion pointed out earlier that the scale of the map is 1 hex = 50 miles or so, thus that big island on the map right next to Nistadeen (west of Nistadeen, just south of Malarn-ka and the Bay of Deception) might be appropriate if only "a few hundred square miles".  That's entirely up to Rhialto though.  Maybe he wants it to be a larger place than Nistadeen, and thus lie somewhere in the western/northwestern sea or something.


----------



## Sarellion

I assumed from the post that Ventis is some kind of colony or tributary of Eyros. So you meant the Xalerian empire? Then the troops are wrong there, I thought that they are Eyrosian troops stationed to protect Ventis.

It´s getting crowded out there in the sea.   

My original idea was that Nistadeen was originally part or a tributary of Xaleris, as the elven realm only rose up to be a major power a few decades ago and that the island was the last part of Xaleris, but it seems to me that this wasn´t what the original posters indicated or wanted , An empire that is  mysterious and old, and still powerful, even in decline and on a different landmass than Eyros. The island as is is probably to small to support a significant army. 

If we change Xaleris to be this island I would then change my contribution to my idea mentioned above.

I propose Nistadani for the people of Nistadeen.


----------



## Rhialto

May I make the radical suggestion that more than one thing can be found in the same direction?   

But seriously--as I see it Xaleris is right next door on an easy pathway, relatively speaking--Thri-Keen land is a long, arduous voyage by the Nistadani, who seem to be (along with the halflings) the big naval power of Eyros.  

Also--Xaleris _might_ have been a naval power at its height, but these days, it's sort of fallen off.

And now the contribution...

Lately Eyros, and the world in general has seen--if not a flood, a steady trickle of young Xal leaving their homes to spend time abroad.  Most who do this do it to escape Xaleris's stultifying atmosphere, and dolorous, inflexible religious customs.  Many of these young people have come to doubt the Xal's faith in the Mother, noting foreign priests do just as well worshiping different powers, and even those who don't are filled with a sense of confinement in their native land.  Thus they come to kick up their heels and make their pathways.  For many, their time abroad is a dream, a time to drink of a freedom they would otherwise never experience.

From an Eyrosian perspective, of course, it is a political nightmare.  The Xal are foreigners, unfamiliar with Eyrosian law and custom, and thus bound to cause trouble--however, those that arrive are usually high enough in Xal society that simply kicking them out would cause a great deal of bad feelings.   Worse, quite a few are sorcerers, whose rather casual attitude towards their powers is a great contrast to Eyros's tight regulation of arcane casters, a fact that sends the Praes Thanatos and the Arcaneum into fits.  They continue to suggest radical, unrealistic solutions to the "Xal problem" and launch into epic speeches where they mention "the Herewald situation" as demonstrations of what happens when Xal sorcerers are tolerated.  Many Senators have taken to napping during these speeches, as very rarely does any new material come up.

Of course, there is another aspect to the Xal expatriates that has people worried--some are spies and agents of the Immortal Emperor, there to gather information and destablize things in Eyros.  Presently, the largest number of agents have been sent not by the present Emperor, but by his Beloved Predecessors Onyx Turtle, Amber Locust, and Silver Hound to locate and take care of the present Emperor's missing sister, who they believe to be hiding somewhere in the Dominion.


----------



## Sarellion

The term warstrider is used by WhiteWolf´s Exalted as a term for the mecha in the setting.
Can we use it or is there some kind of property conflict?

I changed my last contributon.
I´d thrown out the stuff about eyrian troops in Ventis. The halflings are now cutting of resupply to the islands occupied by the Dominion. 
Named the island groups the isles of grief in reference to the many soldiers who died there over the years.


----------



## Khorod

Yeah, sorry about that.  I meant a Xaleris Imperial Holding.  I figured references to Nistadeen having special contact, mention of a Rebel Army in a land of a fading empire, and so forth made it clear.

This place was once one of the heartland territories of Xaleris, sharing a direct border with it.  That they could be hosting an army of the the last few territories Xaleris holds as an Empire, and are preparing to strike down Xaleris, is the implication I was trying to leave.  I wouldn't be surprised if Tellas wishes she could go and play in that sandbox...

My contribution is based on my Post #646, which began thusly:


> Elven monuments were either made from delicately worked stone (preferrably marble), from wood, or even from bonsai'd trees. Trees of that sort were often quite large. Trees of this sort can be seen in Nistadeen. These monuments were sometimes covered in traceries of formal Elvish script, commemerating their purpose, or imbuing the monument with some magic, or anchoring some magic to the land around it.
> 
> This script translates from the Elvish as Silverlight. It has a reflective, silvery quality, giving it its name. When applied, it burns into what it touches by a half a finger's width. Under the light of certain stars the text glows with a matching light.




New Contribution:

Oobrack is a large village ten miles inside the official Eastern boundaries of Eyros and about 30 miles south of the Blue Mountains.  If one were to dig up the houses and dust off the streets, you would find the ground is the floor of an ancient stone border fortress of the Elven Knighthood, the Elpatha Sifela.  Around the outline of the village, where it is debated in every generation whether or not to build a wall, are buried the shattered remains of Elven monuments to the dead.

Because of this ancient legacy, the Headman of the village has a small basement.  In the corners are the shattered pieces of an Elven Monolith that once stood on the site of his home.  There are the remains of Silverlight script on many of these pieces, and on the night of the Winter Solstice they glow with a pale blue light.

Several of these pieces have been gathered together and built into a small shrine in the basement, growing for the last twenty years.  No one is sure who started it, but the village headman is also the head of a small cult worshipping the glowing rocks.  They particularly ask for protection, since historically the village has had a hard time of it, what with the lack of walls.  This cult operates mostly as a failsafe to please whatever forces might be about, their worship is done in tandem with the Draconic Legacy.  Many of the little rituals of their cult are actually suggestions of a young man who the village has been grooming to be sent to the nearest city for a clerical education.


----------



## Arkhandus

Warstrider is the term one of the first few posters used on the first or second page to describe a longstrider trained for war, and in that post he described longstriders as basically deinonychus.  Since we're using terms like mind flayer, illithid, and thri-kreen, which are probably all Wizards of the Coast Product Identity, I doubt using the term warstrider is going to be troublesome in this context.


----------



## Sarellion

OK.
Does some one know the name of a large dinosaur, not as big as a brontosaurus, more elephant or mammoth sized and armored?


----------



## Arkhandus

Ankylosaurus.
http://www.enchantedlearning.com/subjects/dinosaurs/dinos/Ankylosaurus.html
It's bigger than an elephant I think, but close enough maybe.  Just remember that so far no one's actually used historical dinosaur names for any of Eyros' giant lizards (well, no one's bothered to come up with an alternate name for Vildaxaranthus' type as a tyrannosaur, but whatever).


----------



## Tonguez

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Ankylosaurus.
> http://www.enchantedlearning.com/subjects/dinosaurs/dinos/Ankylosaurus.html
> It's bigger than an elephant I think, but close enough maybe.  Just remember that so far no one's actually used historical dinosaur names for any of Eyros' giant lizards (well, no one's bothered to come up with an alternate name for Vildaxaranthus' type as a tyrannosaur, but whatever).




The Nodosaurs (a subgroup of Ankylosaurs) are more elephant sized Polcanthus was about 4 mts long and Minmi are mere 3mts


----------



## Sarellion

Ok, so one contribution missing til it´s my turn again. Not that Mouse thnk´s we lost interest.


----------



## Tonguez

COntribution

Jbelli Imalh is a Goblin Blue who preaches a corrupted beleif in the 'Old Lords' - apparently elemental forces of Earth, Air, Fire and Water. Three years ago whilst exploring the caves beneath {_Northern mountains_} she discovered a clutch of four leathery eggs in a subterranean pool. She has been trying to nurture these eggs and hatch whatever maybe inside (which she beleives to be a sign of his Elemental Lords)
With the four eggs as a sign of favour she has started to gather a formidable following of goblins, lycanthorpes and other creatures of the north - for what purpose few can tell but it promises to be terrible indeed...


----------



## domino

It depends on what you're talking about with the dinos the size of an elephant.  The Anyklosaurus is as long and wide as an elephant, but only about four feet tall.  It's very squat.


----------



## Sarellion

Contribution:

The Gundabah beasts (the Ankylosaurs mentionend aboved) are Xaleris big beasts of war, crewed by archers and lancers in an armored battlestation on the back of the creature. these walking fortresses are supported by infantry and archers. In the last centuries Xaleris population of these large lizards decreased but a new breeding program promises to strengthen the backbone of Xaleris´s army again.  

Most of Xaleris neighbours also use Gundabahs in their armies.

As Xaleris is unable to ship them, their army is missing an important part of their forces and unable to use certain tactics. This may be one important reason that Xaleris army fared so poorly when fighting on eyrian turf and likewise for Eyros without the their warstriders.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Some really neat stuff recently guys, and all of it great.  I just want to make a preemptive request for people to please not make an addition to Tonguez's egg post that makes the eggs contain true dragons (so either leave it mysterious and up to the DM, or choose something else).

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mouseferatu

We're not done yet, are we? 

*Edit:* D'oh! Rystil beat me to the bump by a matter of seconds.


----------



## Rhialto

Hey, one more contribution, and then I'll add something.  I'm considering a post _not about Xaleris_, if you can believe that...


----------



## domino

Tonguez said:
			
		

> COntribution
> 
> Jbelli Imalh is a Goblin Blue who preaches a corrupted beleif in the 'Old Lords' - apparently elemental forces of Earth, Air, Fire and Water. Three years ago whilst exploring the caves beneath {_Northern mountains_} she discovered a clutch of four leathery eggs in a subterranean pool. She has been trying to nurture these eggs and hatch whatever maybe inside (which she beleives to be a sign of his Elemental Lords)



Each of these eggs radiates heat at a different temperature.  It is not a great differential, and the hottest is not hot enough to cause pain, nor is the coldest colder than lukewarm.  But there is a easily discernable difference between the temperatures.


----------



## Rhialto

The followers (some use the term 'cult') of Hythates, legendary musician, mathematician, and magician, have long presented a problem to the Eyrosian Senate.  Brilliant, talented, masters of manipulating public opinion, as well as the other so-called Hythatian arts, Hythatians are both sought out as musicians, advisors, architects and loremasters, and feared as heretics, rabblerousers and dissidents.   The reasons for this is their zealous adherance to Hythates's teachings, especially as regards the universe in general.  Hythates was a Unifer, one of those who feel that Eyros is the creation of a Supreme Being outside of time.  What made Hythates unique is that he felt that the Being created it by rules which can be divined by mortal men.  All magical power, he felt, is the result of following these rules.  Hythates's probing of these rules lead him to revolutionary conclusions in music, mathematics, and geometry, all of which he found to be connected.  Later followers would discover uses for Hythatian learning in architecture, engineering, memorization, and planar science.  

Had this been the end of it, it wouldn't be a concern.  However, Hythates mixed his findings in science with controversial religious teachings.  He taught that all individuals were eternal, their spirits reborn endlessly into new bodies.  He taught that all religions were in reality failures of faith, and distracted people from "the Source" as he called his Supreme Being, placing between men and the Source a wall that pretended to act as a bridge.  He taught that governments were another distraction, and that an awakened individual would have no need of them, being fully accountable for their own actions.  He taught that his followers had no need to submit to any authority that they did not feel worthy.  

These teachings were somewhat less enthusiastically recieved by those in power then his scientific findings.  However, for a horde of intelligent, iconoclastic young men and women, the Hythatian lore, as it was called, was recieved enthusiastically.  For them it offered a reassuring, empowering new view of the universe, preferable to the doom and gloom of the Draconic Legacy and ancestor worship.  The state found itself in a quandry--the services of the Hythatians were invaluable.  The politics of the Hythatians were questionable.  For many, the later trumped the former, and a vicious crackdown resulted.  However, it was here that the Eyrosian government made a miscalculation--the Hythatian movement were experts at dramatic presentment and emotional appeal, and were able to use the persecution to increase their popularity.  Soon the Senate was facing riots and uprisings.  It was then that the Grand Monarch Casca declared a conditional toleration of the movement, which has continued to this day.  Many of the more reactionary members of the Senate still grumble about this, while some of the more prescient ones worry about the problems that might come in the future...


----------



## Mouseferatu

*A Brief Word on the PDF Version*

Hey, guys. I just wanted to pop in real quick and mention that, assuming we can get enough volunteer writers to put this together once we're done with it, I've got a PDF publisher to put it out there.

Specifically, me. 

I'm not going to go into too much detail in this thread--it's not appropriate, and it's in the wrong forum--but in brief, C.A. Suleiman and I have formed Lions Den Press, and we've partnered with Ronin Arts. You can find an announcement with more detail in the D20 Publishers forum.

I mention it here just so you all know that I haven't abandoned the idea, and we've got a way to make it viable.


----------



## Sarellion

I envisoned that Xaleris uses the dino equivalent of war elephants as one major part of their forces. So as the Ankylosaur doesn´t fit, because of height, would there be some better fitting dino? The only large one that jumps in my mind is a bronto and I think they are a little bit too big.


----------



## Sarellion

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> We're not done yet, are we?
> 
> *Edit:* D'oh! Rystil beat me to the bump by a matter of seconds.




Nope, I have at least 2 ideas waiting in the wings and I think the others still have many ideas to add.


----------



## Rhialto

Anyone have anything to say about the Hythatians...?


----------



## Sarellion

Replies are a little slow at the moment, it seems.

So Hythates researched the laws of physics and metaphysics and thinks that a supreme being is responsible for them?

How popular do you envision this religion?


----------



## Rhialto

I figure them to be a sizable minority.  The teachings of Hythates are ultimately too difficult and stringent to become widely popular, but appealing enought to find plenty of people willing to give them a try.

Truth be told, I was trying to do something entertaining with bards, and seeing as this is supposed to be a Greco-Roman style universe, based the sect loosely on the Pythagoreans...

Postscript: Also, I wouldn't say that Hythates made it so far as the laws of physics--or at least very far into the laws of physics.  He was more into geometry and pure mathematics.


----------



## Sarellion

So there was a sect like this, based on the teachings of Pythagoras? 

Perhaps I switch to regular elephants in my last contribution or does someone know a nice dinosaur. Mammals could be more common in Xaleris.


----------



## Arkhandus

There aren't really any dinosaurs of suitably elephantine-proportions, as those with equivalent height are either much longer (apatosaurus/"brontosaurus", diplodicus, ultrasaurus, etc.) or are bipedal like t-rex or allosaurus.  Spinosaurus, t-rex, and stegosaurus might be tall enough, but aren't really suitable mounts given their body shape (and stuff on the spino's and stego's backs).  Dinos like the triceratops have relatively short legs so aren't a lot taller than ankylosaurs.  You could just use a very big triceratops or ankylosaurus, though; they can be advanced to Gargantuan size as indicated in their entries, and a gargantuan one will probably be tall enough.  In that case the triceratops is probably better if you're looking for something kinda tall.

Triceratops is statted in the Monster Manual and SRD, ankylosaurus can be found in the Monster Manual II (though that one's 3.0 stats, so it may need its face/space fixed and such).


----------



## Laman Stahros

Sarellion said:
			
		

> I envisoned that Xaleris uses the dino equivalent of war elephants as one major part of their forces. So as the Ankylosaur doesn´t fit, because of height, would there be some better fitting dino? The only large one that jumps in my mind is a bronto and I think they are a little bit too big.




I would suggest the much more intimidating triceratops. Imagine a wall of 50 triceratops charging at your front lines. WOW!


----------



## Tonguez

Sarellion said:
			
		

> I envisoned that Xaleris uses the dino equivalent of war elephants as one major part of their forces. So as the Ankylosaur doesn´t fit, because of height, would there be some better fitting dino? The only large one that jumps in my mind is a bronto and I think they are a little bit too big.




I like the idea of Ankylosaurs as battle platforms. They are as long as an elephant (African elephants grow to 30 ft), about the third the height but at 6 feet wide they provide a LOT of space to build a howdah on. Ergo Gundabah battle platforms are slowmoving carriers, not as high as elephants but able to accomodate more crew

ps this is appaently an accurate size comparison human to Ankylosaur


----------



## Sarellion

Ok, Xaleris now has some nice moving ankylo fortresses on the battlefield. 

Done enough bumping with dinos.


----------



## Rhialto

Sarellion said:
			
		

> So there was a sect like this, based on the teachings of Pythagoras?




Yes, though I freely adapted, changed and omitted their beliefs and history as I saw fit.


----------



## Arkhandus

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Contribution:
> 
> The Gundabah beasts (the Ankylosaurs mentionend aboved) are Xaleris big beasts of war, crewed by archers and lancers in an armored battlestation on the back of the creature. these walking fortresses are supported by infantry and archers. In the last centuries Xaleris population of these large lizards decreased but a new breeding program promises to strengthen the backbone of Xaleris´s army again.
> 
> Most of Xaleris neighbours also use Gundabahs in their armies.
> 
> As Xaleris is unable to ship them, their army is missing an important part of their forces and unable to use certain tactics. This may be one important reason that Xaleris army fared so poorly when fighting on eyrian turf and likewise for Eyros without the their warstriders.




Each Gundabah in Xaleris' army is mounted with a 10-foot-high, 10-foot-wide, 30-foot-long armored howdah of wood with thin sheets of bronze plating, which serves also to be a distraction to enemy soldiers as sunlight reflects glaringly off the tall bronze walls.  The howdah battle platform is entered outside of battle by detaching the front armor-plates and rolling down a ladder, which takes 2 minutes if there are two men working on each level; the upper and lower levels are opened separately; however, this can only be done from the inside, a feature that prevents enemy soldiers from trying to get in.  This special howdah has a 3-foot-tall opening around the middle, through which the ranseur-wielding lancers watch the battlefield and strike at nearby enemies.  Six such lancers stand in this lower portion of the howdah, and each carries a scimitar and light crossbow for secondary weapons, when the enemy is too close or too far to strike with ranseurs.

On the howdah's small upper level, hardly 4 feet tall and cramped due to the bronze-plating roof, has only a 1-foot-tall gap around its top, through which six soldiers with repeating heavy crossbows fire away.  The soldiers on the upper level of the howdah battle platform sit or crouch most of the time while protected by the bronze sheeting, but can easily see and fire from their crouching positions when desired, and it gives them a commanding view of the battlefield.  They can even fire straight down at enemies by the base of the howdah's Gundabah, though it exposes the crossbowmen significantly.  For such occasions, they carry a small supply of acid flasks to drop on enemies getting too close, which hardly exposes the howdah riders at all.

Lining the walls of the howdah's first and second floors is a large number of bolt cases for the crossbows, with the upper level containing many of the special bolt-packs used for repeating crossbows instead.  Outside the howdah, large straps of thick leather lash the harness onto the Gundabah's back, reinforced with crude iron chains; these double as a defense against enemies cutting away straps.

Gundabah battle platforms have proven extremely effective and key components in the Xals' previous conquests on land, and the Gundabah beasts seem unhindered by their special howdahs and riders.  The only tactics usually successful against these mobile battle platforms has been either mages blasting between the gaps, and soldiers launching or throwing acid or alchemists' fire through the gaps, since the riders cannot easily get out without usually two minutes of work.  Special extra-large caltrops and similar impediments have proven mildly useful against the Gundabahs themselves, as have covered spike pits, but the riders usually manage to steer or sweep aside such obstacles; the triple prongs of ranseurs are good obstacle-clearers.  A humorous tale sometimes told by Xals is that once, a group of crazy goblins fought the Gundabah platforms by crawling underneath the beasts, stabbing at their soft underbellies, but most goblins died when the beasts collapsed on them.


----------



## Sarellion

I really like your description. They are pretty impressive. What about the harness to carry the howdah? It´s seems to be a good point to attack. Could be some metal reinforced bands or something like this?


----------



## Arkhandus

Thanks.  You did remind me of something I had forgotten during the description, so I added to one of the smaller paragraphs.  Also edited the last paragraph a bit.  Thanks for pointing out the harness straps as a weakness, now the description makes more sense.


----------



## Sarellion

Hm, just got something crossing my mind. How do you get the huge tower on the dino, especially in a hurry?
Perhaps we should resort to magic here. These gundabah are a major investment, like a main battle tank, so some kind of short levitation spell to strap it on/off and perhaps a little bit of stabilizing and reinforcing magic would be reasonable. No magic to unscrew the door. Men can be replaced.   

How do we call the gundabah with the howdah strapped on as a unit? Perhaps something like juggernaut or behemoth?


----------



## domino

I personally suggest that you switch out the scimitars for short swords for the howdah troops, just because it's been established that the short sword is the ubiquitous weapon of the military, and nearly everyone else, as well.


----------



## Sarellion

In the eyrian empire IIRC. Don´t think it applies to all other nations as well.


----------



## Arkhandus

Shortswords are the iconic melee weapon of Eyros, not Xaleris.  Xals wield scimitars in close combat I figured because they were previously described as supposed to have a persian/arabic sort of flavor, or something.

Doesn't matter to me as to what war-outfitted gundabahs are called.  Probably just warbeasts, or perhaps gundabah itself is what the Xals call them when outfitted?

As for preparing them, I figure it probably takes around 30 minutes after gathering the pieces.  The platforms are probably broken up into 11 pieces when not in use (first floor, second floor, roof, the four lower side panels, and the four upper side panels).  Each of those pieces could probably be carried and set up by the men who would ride within later.  A few short lengths of chain, some ropes, a few leather bands, and iron pins for binding the pieces together as they go.  Likely that one or two crossbowmen and one or two lancers in each unit is trained in basic engineering (like 1 or 2 ranks in the Knowledge skill) to coordinate the putting-together of the battle platform howdah.

Edit: My rough estimate is that each of the 11 panels may weight around 250 to 400 pounds, and cost around 1,000 to 4,000 GP.  However, I can't be more certain until I know exactly what the difference in weight and cost is between iron and bronze.  Since the gundabah's crew is usually 12 men, I figure that four or so could hold up the second-level panel while 4 men on the left secure the left plate, 4 on the right secure the right plate, and then those two groups move around to secure the lower front and rear plates, with the front plate attached last.  Two men move inside before securing it, then the remaining six men move the small upper-level plates into place, climb up their ladder, and secure each piece up there, finishing with the upper-front plate.


----------



## domino

My bad.  I completely missed that part.  Suggestion withdrawn.


----------



## Sarellion

Probably works, the design is pretty easy, like a prefab house.  
Twelve men working on the the construction should be able to build the tower pretty fast, especially if they have to do it every morning. An elephant crew in India probably needed some time to strap on the howdah, too, and it worked for them. 

Personally, I would prefer a magical solution because of another reason. Even if we say that magic is somewhat rare, it would make sense to me that an empire would use valuable resources on their military. 

So they would just take off the straps and set it aside whole and the next morning strap on the harness again. Reduces the time until it´s ready considerably, would be invaluable when in a hurry and you need them as fast as possible. It´s not that I feel that magic is needed because of weight or the amount of construction, it just would be a great advantage to use it there.

But your idea seems to work fine as it is.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Anyone have anything to say about the Hythatians...?



 Personally, I would find the philosophy much more appealing if it actually did not go into religion at all and was just a way of life.  That way, someone could be an upstanding Draconic Legacy member and a Hythatian at the same time, which would allow them to be more prevelant without cutting into the Draconic Legacy numbers, as well as more influential, something that I think fits better with the cult.  But either way is fine, I suppose.

My post is mainly to let everyone know that I playtested Eyros yesterday (22/03).  The #1 response I am getting to Eyros from players, when I give them the overview of the world, is that they stop me on the halfling pirates and say, "That's so cool!" (80% response rate), and then they want to play a halfling pirate.  Right now, we don't have too great a support network for something like that, compared to several other sorts of campaigns, so just letting everyone know, in case we want to flesh the halflings out.

Anyway, here's how it went:  The adventuring group (all 2nd level) consisted of a Crucible Flame named Julian Dal-Malarn, a Legionnaire Rogue scout named Rev, and an Arcaneum-approved Warmage named Tarn (who was raised by halfling pirates).  They were hired by Kalis Ny'Dal-Malarn in Eyrdeyn to explore an old ruin north of Malarn-Ka, and they were to meet him in Malarn-Ka for more details.  Refusing to buy longstriders or horses, they decided to walk 500 miles to Malarn-Ka (it could have been 300 miles but they chose to skirt the Kohl'Tass holdings in the Kohoal delta), resting 12 hours because each person had to take a 4 hour watch.  This wound up taking them 10 in-game days, and the entire playtest session.  One thing that happened is that they had to curb their usual reactions to certain encounters.  When they saw an orc on a warstrider, or a gnome with 8 skeletons, for instance, the initial gut reaction was to enter combat mode, but they were able to restrain this.  

During one night, a Gundabah ate some of their food, but they were pretty much safe until they reached the river Kohoal.  They crossed on a ford, which was a DC 0 Swim check (yes, DC 0).  Unfortunately, Julian was wearing half-plate, and so he failed by 5 or more and was swept into the water.  After a large number of failed attempts to save him, involving grappling hooks and untrained Use Rope checks, eventually Julian used his last air and an Action Point to cast an Augmented Summon Monster I to summon a Celestial Porpoise with greater than usual strength, which was strong enough to carry him to shore.  

Later a Varthalt almost killed them all because the Rogue heard it prowling and decided to go check it out without waking the others up.  He wound up being hypnotised, but he eventually woke up the cleric, who wasn't wearing any armour, and they managed to eventually drive it away after it sucked out all of the Rogue's Intelligence by healing the unconscious Warmage and then making 10 consecutive Will Saves while shooting light crossbow bolts at it and waiting for the Warmage to wake up.  

They ignored the circus, and by the time they reached Malarn-Ka, they agreed that it would have probably been a good idea to buy some longstriders or quickstriders (another dino-travel option I gave them that was more expensive but moved at a speed of 90 rather than 60).  After getting the details from Kalis, they stocked up on supplies and ended the session.  So the moral of the story is that the most dangerous thing in Eyros is the Kohoal River with its DC 0 Swim check ford.


----------



## Arkhandus

I just know though that the Telekinesis spell is mid-level and can't lift vast amounts of weight, like the 2,000 pounds or something that the battle platform may weigh.  Telekinesis can only lift around 250 pounds at 10th-level, and I don't think Resilient Sphere is big enough to encompass a 10'-10'-30' object, even if it could lift it, which I don't think it can....  With the way magic works, you can't really just have several mages TK'ing the howdah at once, and I really wouldn't want them having to waste a Limited Wish or worse just to mount a howdah in 1 minute (considering that they'd still likely have to physically tie/secure the straps/chains underneath the gundabah).  So, that's why I decided good-ol' fashioned manual labor was best for constructing the howdahs. {:^D


----------



## Arkhandus

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *snip* My post is mainly to let everyone know that I playtested Eyros yesterday (22/03). *snip*




Cool.  I, too, would like to playtest some Eyros stuff once it's more fleshed out.



> Anyway, here's how it went:  The adventuring group (all 2nd level) consisted of a Crucible Flame named Julian Dal-Malarn, a Legionnaire Rogue scout named Rev, and an Arcaneum-approved Warmage named Tarn (who was raised by halfling pirates).  They were hired by Kalis Ny'Dal-Malarn in Eyrdeyn to explore an old ruin north of Malarn-Ka, and they were to meet him in Malarn-Ka for more details.  Refusing to buy longstriders or horses, they decided to walk 500 miles to Malarn-Ka (it could have been 300 miles but they chose to skirt the Kohl'Tass holdings in the Kohoal delta), resting 12 hours because each person had to take a 4 hour watch. *snip*




Heh, yeah it probably would've seemed a bit demeaning and unpleasant being stripped of weapons, clothes, et al and being led through the snake-, gator-, leech-, and especially mosquito-ridden marshes by the Delta while nekkid, watched by lizardfolk the whole time, as other lizardfolk on longstriders took the gear and skirted the sacred land to meet the party later and give them their stuff back.  As, y'know, they might not trust the humans to just 'borrow' the longstriders for a day or two. :^D



> During one night, a Gundabah ate some of their food, but they were pretty much safe until they reached the river Kohoal.  They crossed on a ford, which was a DC 0 Swim check (yes, DC 0).  Unfortunately, Julian was wearing half-plate, and so he failed by 5 or more and was swept into the water.  After a large number of failed attempts to save him, involving grappling hooks and untrained Use Rope checks, eventually Julian used his last air and an Action Point to cast an Augmented Summon Monster I to summon a Celestial Porpoise with greater than usual strength, which was strong enough to carry him to shore.  *snip*




Heheh, dino food-filching.  Poor cleric falling in the river....  Though I do understand why a Crucible cultist wouldn't likely learn to swim....



> They ignored the circus, and by the time they reached Malarn-Ka, they agreed that it would have probably been a good idea to buy some longstriders or quickstriders (another dino-travel option I gave them that was more expensive but moved at a speed of 90 rather than 60).  After getting the details from Kalis, they stocked up on supplies and ended the session.  So the moral of the story is that the most dangerous thing in Eyros is the Kohoal River with its DC 0 Swim check ford.




Muahahahah!  ......I have many past sessions for explanation why I give most of my own characters some ranks in Swim. :^D
Good idea on the quickstriders, might be built more like velociraptors than megaraptors....


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Heh, yeah it probably would've seemed a bit demeaning and unpleasant being stripped of weapons, clothes, et al and being led through the snake-, gator-, leech-, and especially mosquito-ridden marshes by the Delta while nekkid, watched by lizardfolk the whole time, as other lizardfolk on longstriders took the gear and skirted the sacred land to meet the party later and give them their stuff back. As, y'know, they might not trust the humans to just 'borrow' the longstriders for a day or two. :^D




Heh, they were all ready to go through and visit the Kohl'Tass too, until I mentioned that little detail about the equipment.  After the Varthalt, though, they decided the Kohl'Tass might be preferable on the way back. ^^    



> Heheh, dino food-filching.




The rogue was completely clueless as to why the dinosaur would head _towards_ the campfire when it was clearly wary of his torch.  He later discovered that it had learned from experience that campfire==good food.



> Good idea on the quickstriders, might be built more like velociraptors than megaraptors....




Sure, here goes:

Contribution: For speedy travel, not many means of transportation can beat the Quickstriders, lean velociraptor-like dinosaurs built for speed, which have a movement rate of 90, rather than 60.  Using Quickstriders, the postal service can deliver a message from Eyrdeyn to Malarn-ka in under two days if the situation is ideal (see the postal service post for more details on how this works).


----------



## Tonguez

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Contribution: For speedy travel, not many means of transportation can beat the Quickstriders, lean velociraptor-like dinosaurs built for speed, which have a movement rate of 90, rather than 60.  Using Quickstriders, the postal service can deliver a message from Eyrdeyn to Malarn-ka in under two days if the situation is ideal (see the postal service post for more details on how this works).




You do realise that the velociraptor is like the size of a Turkey?
Even Deinonychus stood only about 5 - 6 ft high (tall enough to ride I suppose) 

anyway on the issue of the Gundabah Howdahs wouldn't it be easier to just give the towers detachable legs? the Gundabah is manouvered under the tower, the legs removed and - job done. When it needs to be removed just reattach the legs rachet the tower up and move the beasts out...thats what I'd do


----------



## Rystil Arden

> You do realise that the velociraptor is like the size of a Turkey?




Well, I said: 







> Quickstriders, lean velociraptor-like dinosaurs built for speed




That doesn't preclude that the Quickstrider could be larger than a velociraptor, as I did know that velociraptors were far too small to fit the bill.


----------



## Sarellion

I thought it could be some custom made levitation effect or magic item, only workable on objects, only floats a short distance from the floor, lifts more than normal. I thought along the idea of a custom made  wondrous item. But as I said, would be a neat idea in my opinion but not necessary. 

Not sure about the legs. They are in the way probably and if you move them outwards on poles, they would probably bend downwards or be unable to hold the wieight in the middle. And if the camp has muddy ground (because of rain during the night or so), you cannot mount them on, as the legs are sunk in the ground. But something like this could work in fortreses where you could store them in a dry place.


----------



## Rhialto

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Personally, I would find the philosophy much more appealing if it actually did not go into religion at all and was just a way of life.  That way, someone could be an upstanding Draconic Legacy member and a Hythatian at the same time, which would allow them to be more prevelant without cutting into the Draconic Legacy numbers, as well as more influential, something that I think fits better with the cult.  But either way is fine, I suppose.




Well, my problems with that are:

A) It takes away a good part of what makes the Hythatians interesting--they change from a strange religious group that clashes with society in general, and is only spared because of their talents, to a bunch of idealistic mathemeticians.

B) As I noted, I based these on an actual group, and the Pythagoreans were as much a religious sect as a philosophical one.  In fact, charges of impiety caused them a great deal of trouble in Classical Greece.


----------



## Tonguez

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Well, my problems with that are:
> 
> A) It takes away a good part of what makes the Hythatians interesting--they change from a strange religious group that clashes with society in general, and is only spared because of their talents, to a bunch of idealistic mathemeticians.
> 
> B) As I noted, I based these on an actual group, and the Pythagoreans were as much a religious sect as a philosophical one.  In fact, charges of impiety caused them a great deal of trouble in Classical Greece.




I think Rystil has a point but they are easily reconciled if you explain how Hythatians go  about intergrating the current religious traditions (Crucible, ancestor worship etc) into thier unified doctrine of a single source.This shouldn't be too hard in that Eyros doesn't have gods only expressions of divine faith. 
Hythatians I suspect would argue that the religious traditions are only components of the underlying 'Source' given form (and ths function) by mortal faith-desire but not the authentic reality which must be understood through reason...


----------



## Rhialto

Actually that was pretty much how I saw the Hythatian viewpoint on religions--they don't deny their magical powers work--they simply feel that everyone else is wrong about why they do so....


----------



## Sarellion

As long as you don´t say it´s the real truth, and you didn´t, it should work fine.


----------



## Rhialto

Actually, if you'll read behind the lines, you might pick up the hint that I consider the Hythatians even more out there then the other religions of Eyros...

They just are really, really good at mathematics...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Well, my problems with that are:
> 
> A) It takes away a good part of what makes the Hythatians interesting--they change from a strange religious group that clashes with society in general, and is only spared because of their talents, to a bunch of idealistic mathemeticians.
> 
> B) As I noted, I based these on an actual group, and the Pythagoreans were as much a religious sect as a philosophical one. In fact, charges of impiety caused them a great deal of trouble in Classical Greece.



I know that it is based on the Pythagoreans, but that should not be a concern, as you have aptly stated that you changed other parts as you desired.

As for (A), if that is your opinion, then keep it as is. You certainly approached the Hythatians with tact and thoughtfulness (in fact, they are a more-or-less perfect fit for what I was thinking with my summary on the GUT, apart from the impression of number I got from the descriptions of popularity with the common folk, but now that I think of it, it doesn't really take more than a vocal but even rather small minority to cause riots if they are smart about it), and I was just giving my opinion as you asked ^^. I can only say that I would be more comfortable giving the Hythatians more numbers if they weren't religious, but they're going to work great either way!


As to post #880: If you do use custom-made spells and/or magic items to do the job, then that is the trademark of a high-magic society. Now, there's nothing wrong with that, and if you are going for the feel of a high-magic but low population Xaleris in decline from their power of old, then this fits nicely. If not, just letting you know the connotation of the choice, and we could go with slave labour instead. Either way is fine with me.

Lots of great ideas, guys!

~Rystil


----------



## Mouseferatu

Hey, guys. A couple of things.

First off--and I'm not singling anyone out for this, I promise--I think I've figured out why we've gotten a lot more debates/explanations, and a lot fewer contributions, in recent pages. So let me reiterate rule number four:



> 4) You may not present a fact that contradicts or "undoes" a previous contribution, though your contribution might (and should) tweak or expand on previous stuff.




If you see something that blatantly contradicts a previous post, you should, of course, point it out. That way, the original poster can change it.

_But..._

I don't think we should have any more posts that say "Well, you could do it that way, but it would be better/fit the setting more if you do it _this_ way instead." I know that might be hard--we've got a solid idea shaping up here--but it violates the spirit of the whole exercise.

If you someone introduces a fact that you don't think fits, _contribute new details_. Without altering the original, find a way to _make_ it fit. But debates about whether or not a post should be changed, when it doesn't actually violate prior canon, are simply not productive, they make it difficult to follow what's going on, and they take up a _lot_ of space.

Okay? 

Second, I just want to give you folks advance notice. I'll probably start winding the thread down, and starting the preliminary stages of PDF creation, in the next two to three weeks. Start giving some serious thought as to how much (if any) of the project you're willing to volunteer for. (And make sure to go back and read what I wrote about how it'll be developed.)

Remember, insufficient volunteers = the project doesn't happen--I just don't have time to write it myself--so please give some serious thought to volunteering.

Thanks, all. As you were.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> If you someone introduces a fact that you don't think fits, contribute new details. Without altering the original, find a way to make it fit.




Actually Mouse, I thought of this and tried it before, and I must say from experience it is not a good idea.  I strongly suggest against it, as it seems more likely to make the original poster upset (because when you make it fit, you may have inadvertently changed an assumption of the creator without editing the original).  My alternative suggestion is to suggest an edit but ask for comments on your edit in e-mail form.  As for me, I'm sure everyone has noticed that I have already retreated to using this format on issues of the 







> If you see something that blatantly contradicts a previous post, you should, of course, point it out. That way, the original poster can change it.



sort, and those issues simply have not come up recently (which is really great guys!).  So now, we usually only give our opinion when someone asks for thoughts on contributions.  I think that this new system works best, but Mouse, if you still disagree and would like us to revert to the "edit via new contributions" route, that's fine with me.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually Mouse, I thought of this and tried it before, and I must say from experience it is not a good idea.  I strongly suggest against it, as it seems more likely to make the original poster upset (because when you make it fit, you may have inadvertently changed an assumption of the creator without editing the original).




But that's exactly the point of the exercise. You can only assume what's written on the page, and no more.

I realize people have gotten upset over this sort of thing, but that's not good reason to change what we've started. The whole purpose of this thread is to introduce an idea, and see what happens when other people get hold of it. We--and I do mean "we," because I'm as guilty as anyone--lost track of that when we got deep enough into this. That, however, is our own fault, not the fault of the initial set-up. If we had rules to allow debate and alteration, as opposed to simply adding new material, we'd never have gotten past the second page. (Look what happened to Creative Exercise Two.)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to stand by what I said on this one. The proper solution is, and always has been, to expand on the original. Not to change anything the original poster wrote, of course, but add details and connections as one sees fit.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sure, I personally have no problem with this strategy, I agree that it is the proper recourse, and I was the one who used it and got burned.  Sounds good to me.


----------



## Rhialto

Well, if I may pontificate freely, I think part of the reason for that is, simply, that the more detailed the world became the more people became invested in it, and the easier it became for a new detail to unknowingly clash with what earlier details had said.  I wouldn't call this a 'failure of the exercise', merely an inevitable side-effect.

That said Creative Exercise 2 fell apart, it seems to me, because its creator begain with a big, fairly elaborate idea of what he wanted.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Well, if I may pontificate freely, I think part of the reason for that is, simply, that the more detailed the world became the more people became invested in it, and the easier it became for a new detail to unknowingly clash with what earlier details had said.  I wouldn't call this a 'failure of the exercise', merely an inevitable side-effect.




Certainly. But the fact that it may have seemed inevitable doesn't mean we have to allow it. 



> That said Creative Exercise 2 fell apart, it seems to me, because its creator begain with a big, fairly elaborate idea of what he wanted.




Yep. I saw the first few posts, and decided right off the bat not to particiapte. I'd love to see him try again, starting off with a map, but he has to go into with no preconceptions, or it won't work.


----------



## Mouseferatu

And now a contribution, since we don't actually have one on this page yet. 

A very few humans, orcs, and half-orcs develop abilities very similar to those of the paladins. These individuals are not called to duty by any religion, however, but instead serve as loyal warriors and protectors of whichever House they hail from, as though their royal blood and faith in their family was itself empowering them. In all recorded history, these "Soldiers of the Blood" have only come from the Pillars, but unconfirmed urban legend constantly speaks of them coming from lesser Houses as well.


----------



## Sarellion

I followed the thread closely over the last days and there weren´t many contributions. The most active people weren´t able to contribute, but wanted to do something in the meantime. That were my observations at least. The whole dino stuff on my side were thread bumps. It seems that the contribution speed has accelerated now, so it works normally again.

If you meant the earlier discussions, I think that every one of them was necessary to establish some design guidelines.

The project so far worked great and is still going strong.


----------



## Khorod

I'm sorry, did the howdah's get settled at Contribution level, or not?  I have an idea...


----------



## Arkhandus

Khorod, my description of the howdah being set up by its riders (broken into 11 pieces, the 12 men setting it up in 10-30 minutes of work, no magic needed) was not a contribution, just and extrapolation.  The howdahs on the gundabahs though, with their 2-story tower setup, was a contribution though.


----------



## Sarellion

Contribution:

The martial inclined monks of Eyros (I mean the ones who are the monks of the PHB) follow one central philosophy, that is derived from several sources and religious texts all over the world. They took from xalerian asceticism, elven mysticism and lizardmen connection to nature, shamanism and the good old orcs desire for fighting. The major influence were the techings from the lizardmen of Kohl´Tass, who contributed major parts of the philosophy and the martial art "Nature´s grasp". That technique became the foundation for the Dragon´s Way martial art practised by monks, today.

The monk´s way of life was formulated by the first monk, a human named Khyatil, a 1000 years ago, who was the first to combine the original lizardmen teachings with other philosophies.

A sentient being is made up from many parts, blood, bones, muscles. organsetc.. It is the same with the world. The world is composed of many parts that all work closely together, so the world is like one being, too. There is a connection between evrything and people are able to use this connection. 
Mastering one´s mind and body is essential to enlightenment. If you are master of your own, you are able to use these connection between you and the other parts of the world and master your surroundings.
The monk´s martial discipline, meditation, a strict diet and general asceticism is used to master the body and the mind. 

Besides this philsophy the monks often follow different religous beliefs and incorporate them in a central philosophy. 
The different monasteries are sometimes at odds about certain interpretations and there is a yearly tournament in Eyrdeyn where monks of different monasteries compete and prove their point in best eyrian tradition. There is no central authority, each monastery is it´s own master.

Example for incorporating religious beliefs into the monk´s way: 
The being Maia of the draconic legacy is often regarded as one of the primal souls of the world. The other sentient beings are tiny sparks of her as the world continues to grow. In death people return to the sacred lizards who are the memory of the world. The messengers are beings who achieved transcendence, beings in perfect harmony. 
Taufenacht is regarded as another primal soul of the world, the one being filled with all the dark desires and lusts. People also carry a small spark of him within them. A true master seeks to purge his soul of Taufenacht and tries to be part of Maia only.

The unifying theory is mainly propagated from the monastery in Jazed´Khal. They believe that the creator is this world being and that everyone and everything is part of the creator.

The Praes Thanatos watches the monasteries closely, but realized that the monasteries are not organized enough to be a greater threat. Nevertheless, the necromancers keep a close tab on the monk´s activities, families and other loved ones just in case. 
They are also a major patron of one gnomish monastery and monks from this cloister often work as bodyguards for the Patriae Sicarii and the gnome senators, when undead are not suitable, but an unarmed servant doesn´t raise an eyebrow. These are known as the Cestii Thanatos.

Monks are forbidden by imperial law to use normal weapons, because of security concerns. As most monks only show their skills in the tournaments, their fighting capabilities are not tested in war. This is an exception from imperial standard that all free beings are allowed to bear normal weapons, as the Senate felt uncomfortable, allowing an organized fighting force with their own fortress-monasteries to bear arms. To alleviate this they allowed the monks to have a selection of their own weapons, which the senate considers to be inferior.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Does this fit with the earlier post on Eyrian monks?  I honestly can't remember what the older one said any more, but either way, I think this one is a neat idea.


----------



## Sarellion

We had a post about eyrian monks?   
Didn´t knew. :\ 
What was the content?


----------



## Rystil Arden

OK, found it for you.  Post #618 by Arkhandus:




> Contribution:
> Long ago the Kohl'Tass taught a group of Eyrians the Discipline of Nature's Grasp, the unarmed fighting style long practiced by Kohl'Tass since they are oathbound to wield no weapons in their homeland. The Discipline emphasizes grappling and throws, as well as hand strikes, but the lizardfolk couldn't teach their human and orc disciples the claw, tail, and bite techniques. This fighting art and its introspective philosophy spread gradually in Eyros and was quickly adapted to different forms as the students became teachers, and a few small schools of the resultant martial arts have been built in various cities and towns across Eyros. The Eyrians altered the philosophy nearly as much as the fighting style, and now call it the Dragon's Way, but each school teaches its personal variation of the style and philosophy, so for instance the school in lower Eyrdeyn teaches Dragon's Way of the Bold Fist. Exercises and disciplines taught by the Dragon's Way, not to mention self-defense skills, are popular amongst the peasantry and some nobles, but teaching the art to dwarves or elves is forbidden in Eyros.


----------



## Sarellion

Now, I remember it. A little bit too late, but I think I can conjure something up.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Now, I remember it. A little bit too late, but I think I can conjure something up.



 No worries.  Actually, the philosophy of your monks seems like it could be consistent with Ark's post if you just shuffle the source around a little to match up.


----------



## Sarellion

Edited it. 

-Put in stuff from Arkhandus post
-Lizardmen were the major contributors for the current philosophy.
-Elven connection to nature changed to lizardmen connection to nature.

Is the summary on page 16 (or so) the current one or is there an update on wiki?

Thanks for the look up.


----------



## Tonguez

The maritime technology of the halflings is far beyond that of other nations and yet it is eqaully constrained by the small size of their home islands, scarcity of resources and needs of raftbased living. This need for small, light and fast watercraft has been solved by the halfling use of outrigger and double-hull 'catamarans'.
These craft can be easily manouvered (the  crab-claw on smaller craft can be controlled by a single person if required), they are extremely quick being able to run rings around the larger ships of Eyros and the outriggers provide great stability even in rough water. 

Recently Darrenback has introduced the innovation of a double outrigger a craft with seemingly magical capability as it virtually flies across the water with the hull bearly skimming the surface...

Darrenbacks Double Outrigger 'Soarwing'






Halfling Pirates at New Haven





Halfling Unarmed Combat training (New Haven)


----------



## Rhialto

Okay, can I contribute now, or not...?


----------



## Tonguez

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Okay, can I contribute now, or not...?



Yes you can (I'm counting Rystils Session recount as a Conttribution to the history of Eyros (yeah we've got our first module in production!)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Yes you can (I'm counting Rystils Session recount as a Conttribution to the history of Eyros (yeah we've got our first module in production!)



 Heh, yay first module!  Actually, I had a contribution in there too about Quickstrider.


----------



## Rhialto

Yes!

While the Gundabah howdah is the most radical element of the Xaleris military, for many, the defining characteristic of the Xal's forces is its infantry, the infamous Xal phalanx.  A massive wall of heavily armored, shielded spearbearing troops, going sixteen men deep at times, for centuries the phalanx was the undenied dominator of the military field.  It wasn't until the famed generals Casca Dal'Abdern, Tullus Ar'Berren, and Eryn "Ruby-Eye" Hyst crushed the Xal at Allas Point through the clever use of calvalry, artillery, and flanking maneuvers that its mythic reputation dwindled.  As their wars continued, the Xals' refusal to adjust to a more mobile troop, as well as the increasing difficulties of coming up with enough men to form a viable phalanx, saw the steady decline of Xaleris as adventurous military power.

Back at Xaleris proper, however, the Phalanx remained a formidable opponent, especially when added to another consideration--for generations the priestly Order of the Tomb has handled the funeral rights of every dead Xal and slave.  Even now they can raise such a force of undead so quickly even the Praes Thanatos is hard-pressed to deal with them--and some say, a little envious...


----------



## Arkhandus

BTW, cool post and pictures Tonguez. 

Edit: Well, at least the revision gives some reason now for the monks' restricted weaponry.  No more inconsistency now I guess, thanks Sar.


----------



## Sarellion

Edited to clarify.

Nice idea Tonguez. I wondered what halfling would use as ships and these are excellent.

Edit:
Was my intention to give some in world reason why monks use unconventional weapons.


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, I've been too distracted in the last few days, and haven't gotten the three foreign gladiators all finished in the Rules thread, nor my little blurbs about their countries that I intended to contribute here gradually.  So for the moment I'll contribute something else while I wait for inspiration to strike again.

Contribution:
For many centuries the nation of Saagersberg has been governed by an odd collection of community-elected grafen, currently four landgrafen, two markgrafen, an altgraf, a wildgraf, and two burggrafen, each of which manages a township.  Each township is a collection of various small communities such as towns and hamlets, since Saagersberg has few true cities.  While the solar Conquers Twice commands the nation, each graf handles the lesser matters of his or her towns and villages.  Each township also has a militia commander titled herzog, as Saagersberg hasn't bothered with forming a true military since the old tyrant-barons were deposed by Conquers Twice.


----------



## Sarellion

I know the german words, but can you tell what´s the difference between the different grafen in Saagersberg or is it just a title?  (Ok I would like to know the difference in the original meaning, too, out of personal interest).

The only one I know is the markgrafen, who rules a mark, the county behind a border, with potential enemies on the other side.

A herzog is the german word for duke for the last 1200 years or so. The  original meaning was the leader of a big wandering tribe eager for warfare, in the era when the germanic tribes moved into former roman territory. Was that the word you are looking for?


----------



## Arkhandus

I know.  But as hinted at in my contribution, the solar deposed the hereditary tyrants of Saagersberg long ago.  Herzog is now simply the title given to the militia commander in each township, and the current herzogs have only limited influence; the graf of each township holds the political power, the herzog has control of the militia, so no one holds too much power; can't recruit militiamen if the politico has soured them to your cause, right?  The grafen each control a township, basically a collection of towns and villages reasonably close together, probably surrounded by a fence to separate townships.  The grafen are all relatively equal, though the wildgraf has few subjects, and most of them are militiamen so he shares power of his territory with his herzog.

The wildgraf rules a wilderness territory that hasn't been cultivated for agriculture or whatnot yet, and has hardly any population, mostly consisting of forests and such with a few border posts and maybe a major borderfort.  The altgraf controls a highland region of mostly rough hills and/or mountains, little arable land, and a smaller population than most of the other townships.  The markgrafen each rule a mark (aka march), relatively large but bordering hostile territories where Saagersberg typically suffers attacks from Kwlloch, Eyros, Indracca, barbarians, or whatever.  Markgrafen have some good political power since their territories are important defensive positions, keeping the other townships safe, but the position of markgraf is generally one for unpopular politicos because it's tough and dangerous.

The landgrafen each control a typical township of farmland, hunting grounds, and other relatively normal, easy-to-manage grounds, mostly around the inner portions of Saagersberg.  Burggrafen each command a castle, likely on the oldest danger-facing borders, well-established and highly populated but with large militias like the markgrafen's townships.  I figure they have large, long walls around their burgs, probably two or three such walls surrounding them, and an inner castle at the center or perhaps right at the border.  Y'know, I do leave things open for others to elaborate on.....  Not like I want to detail every last tidbit like some obsessed wannabe-overlord.  :^D  Do whatever you want with the Saagersberg grafen and herzogs for all I care.  I'm just establishing some basics of the region since no one's really bothered to yet.


----------



## Khorod

Contribution:

The gundabah howdah's can be broken up into 11 pieces, enabling twelve men and some ropes to set it up in the course of half an hour.

This is often done in extended forays of Gundabah units away from their homes.

The original Gundabah place was along a rocky enscarpment.  Long ago, one of the Lich-Kings of Xaleris went mad, searching for something that is said to have never existed.  He dug deep stone furrows out of the walls of the enscarpment, and down into the earth.

The Gundabah's were trained to climb into these tunnels, allowing a group of twelve to attach the howdah's in a matter of minutes.  The Gundabah's are big enough to climb out readily.

Since that time, most Gundabah (bases?) have a number of ramped pits that make the howdah placement easier.

The original site has taken on a historical importance, and is used as a Gundabah training and breeding center.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Awesome art Tonguez!


----------



## Sarellion

Contribution:
Most monks in Eyros don´t mind fighting when necessary. Other monks adhere to the teachings of Vana, a female gnome monk who lived 200 years ago. She postulated that violence against another person is wrong. As all people are part of the world being, violence against someone else is like self mutilation and sign of an unenlightened mind. Only self defense is a viable option. Her pupil Janys later postulated that fighting aggressors is allowed so to prevent further damage to the world.
The teachings of Vana are popular among a minority of the eyrian monks and in every monastery are a few monks who adhere to her teachings.
One monastery in the Taljik province incorporated Vanaism in their teachings and all monks there follow it. 
Detractors point out that Vana had some valid points but think that she was part of a Praes Thanatos plan to weaken the martial prowess of the monks.


----------



## domino

Disguised as traders, or diplomats, the military of Eyros has recently started sending in teams of spys or soldiers to neighboring countries.  They are tasked with observing the tactics and state of readiness of their foreign counterparts.  Whether it is a precursor to invasion, or simply information gathering for a warning of an attack against Eyros, only the Legionary HQ knows.


----------



## Rhialto

Tonguez said:
			
		

> The Xal Emperors are drawn from the Cult of the Fools, ascetics who learn to deny worldly distractions by focussing body and mind. When they appear in public these monks wear brightly coloured clothes adorned with feathers and streamers. Singing and yelling in a strange language they act the role of madmen and children engaging in energetic dancing, acrobatics and buffonry throughout the streets. Nonetheless they are greatly respected for their wisdom and ability. It is known that the play the fool in order not to be seen as a threat to the Emperor whom the serve and whom one of them will eventually replace.




Often accompanying the Cult of Fools on these outings is the similiar Order of Jugglers, merrymakers whose impressive tricks and acrobatics are a common sight on the streets of Xaleris.  The Jugglers are a mendicant order who train their bodies and minds to perform elaborate stunts, gaining what little money they can call their own by performing them for onlookers.  They invaribly defer to the Fools when they around, and will often act as servants and factotems for the monks.

Of course, both groups have another side that is certaily less innocent then their public faces.  When the Cult of Fools are not performing or studying their ascetic disciplines, they act as the Immortal Emperors magistrates and enforcers, investigating the affairs of nobles and priests to make sure that everything is following the Emperor's will, and settling disputes and legal matters.  Their authority in such matters is absolute, and they may only answer to the Emperor himself.

As for the Jugglers, they act as the Emperor's spies, sabateurs, and in the senior branches of the Order, his assassins.


----------



## Arkhandus

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Often accompanying the Cult of Fools on these outings is the similiar Order of Jugglers, merrymakers whose impressive tricks and acrobatics are a common sight on the streets of Xaleris.  The Jugglers are a mendicant order who train their bodies and minds to perform elaborate stunts, gaining what little money they can call their own by performing them for onlookers.  They invaribly defer to the Fools when they around, and will often act as servants and factotems for the monks.
> 
> Of course, both groups have another side that is certaily less innocent then their public faces.  When the Cult of Fools are not performing or studying their ascetic disciplines, they act as the Immortal Emperors magistrates and enforcers, investigating the affairs of nobles and priests to make sure that everything is following the Emperor's will, and settling disputes and legal matters.  Their authority in such matters is absolute, and they may only answer to the Emperor himself.
> 
> As for the Jugglers, they act as the Emperor's spies, sabateurs, and in the senior branches of the Order, his assassins.




Contribution:

House Vajar controls the northernmost territory of the Sovereignty, Korvaj Province, a mixed territory of forests and plains around the Kohoal River and its tributaries.  Vajar's provincial capitol is Tol-Vajar, built on the banks of the Kohoal many leagues northeast of Mhur, amidst some light woodland.

((This link leads to the most recent map from IronRegime, I think from several pages ago.  It has not been updated for a bit, and neither Nientei nor Mo'ahhi are supposed to be on the map as yet, so the islands marked as such are actually still unclaimed, or property of Indracca and Nistadeen respectively))
http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=19233


----------



## Tonguez

I was thinking about the animals of Eyros and it seems so far that we have Dhazi, Longstriders and Gundabah as definites, other Reptiles are implied too. What about other creatures? Do we have mammals? birds? vermin?

So just as an addition heres the Ngaraf (aka Eyros Vermin Sheep)

The Ngaraf is another herd animal of Eyros and greatly prized for the silky wool that it bears and which is used to make Eyros silk cloth. The Ngaraf stands about 3 ft at the shoulder supported on six thick legs each ending in a claw, a shorter set of chelae are set by the head and used for feeding, digging and defense. The mouth is small and adapted for tearing vegetation and two smooth eyes sit mounted on short eyestalks.
The Ngaraf grows its silk during the cooler months of the year and it is harvested in spring. The silk comes naturally in colours ranging from a light lavender through white and even lime and pinks are known to occur depending on diet and region. A Breed feed exclusively on the leaves and bark of Bloodwillow has recently been developed and produce a distinctive reddish tint to their silk. The silk can also be dyed for a variety of other colours. 

Another larger species of Ngaraf (the Ngaraf Bullock) is known but doesnot produce silk though it is sometimes kept for food or as beasts of burden.

Picture of a Ngaraf Bullock
http://www.uidaho.edu/so-id/entomology/gwa.jpg


----------



## Sarellion

The dominant meat source are sheep and lamb.

Quote:

Lamb is the predominant food source. Most peasants are shepherd/farmers, who save the fattest and juiciest lamb of the year as an offering for the sacred lizards at the local temples.

End of Quote

@Arkhandus:
Established naming convention for pillar capitals is Pillarname-ka. So Tol-Vajar would be Vajar-ka, or was it your intention to deviate from it?


----------



## Sarellion

Tonguez said:
			
		

> COntribution
> 
> Jbelli Imalh is a Goblin Blue who preaches a corrupted beleif in the 'Old Lords' - apparently elemental forces of Earth, Air, Fire and Water. Three years ago whilst exploring the caves beneath {_Northern mountains_} she discovered a clutch of four leathery eggs in a subterranean pool. She has been trying to nurture these eggs and hatch whatever maybe inside (which she beleives to be a sign of his Elemental Lords)
> With the four eggs as a sign of favour she has started to gather a formidable following of goblins, lycanthorpes and other creatures of the north - for what purpose few can tell but it promises to be terrible indeed...




Contribution:

These four eggs hold the spirits of 4 of the original Twelve (the stone circle).


----------



## Arkhandus

Sarellion said:
			
		

> The dominant meat source are sheep and lamb.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Lamb is the predominant food source. Most peasants are shepherd/farmers, who save the fattest and juiciest lamb of the year as an offering for the sacred lizards at the local temples.
> 
> End of Quote
> 
> @Arkhandus:
> Established naming convention for pillar capitals is Pillarname-ka. So Tol-Vajar would be Vajar-ka, or was it your intention to deviate from it?




No, it was established many many pages ago that only some Pillars name their capitol something-ka.  Me, Mouseferatu, and a few others conferred some 5 or 10 pages ago at least, that there would be no universal naming conventions for cities or provinces.  That's why Mulcibe's capitol is the city of Tounuma, for instance.  And why Pillar Kiron's province in called Aenajadin whereas Pillar Zhal's province is named Zhalccu.

BTW, it was mentioned early on in the thread that not only are sheep the dominant food source (lambs are just young sheep, y'know), a larger breed of sheep called Olxem is used in place of horses by most farmers, for the typical heavy labor of farms such as pulling tillers or whatnot.  I'm just not going to skim through the first 2-3 pages to find the exact post.  This doesn't invalidate the just-introduced critters, it just means that these three common mammals are used for more specialized purposes, i.e. sheep for food and wool, olxem for heavy labor, and the new critters for other stuff.  Or maybe the new critters are only found on one side of the empire, such as in the slightly-colder northern half, or something, whereas sheep/olxem might be used in other parts.

Anyway......  It was established that Eyros doesn't have as many horses and other mammals as in a more typical setting, having as many or more reptiles instead.  There are still horses and such, they're just uncommon or rare, and reptiles are preferred in the Sovereign Dominion.


----------



## Arkhandus

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Contribution:
> 
> These four eggs hold the spirits of 4 of the original Twelve (the stone circle).




Hrmmm....this would suggest then that the Twelve are either the petrified forms of whatever long-ago sealed Taufenacht's power away, or the Twelve are just a circle of big rocks infused with the souls of the creatures who bound Taufenacht's power......  Or something like that.  Just pointing out, I personally don't think it contradicts what has already been established about the Twelve (which is very little, anyway).


----------



## Sarellion

That the provinces are named differently is pretty obvious, but didn´t knew that -ka is not required.

Just saw the olxem in the summary in a post as a sidenote about predators growing large enough to catch a lamb (like the good old normal sized eagle). I know that lamb are young sheep.

This stuff about the eggs struck me as a neat idea, opening a wide new avenue for speculation and contribution. Let´s see where people go from there.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Can I contribute?

About Gnomes of Eyros

Around 8% of the population of Eyros are Gnomes, and only small fraction of them( though very influential) are Praes Thanatos. They are capable merchants and great craftsmen, techicians, alchemists and engineers, largely eliminating Dwarfes from those businesses after their presecution began, which is one of the reasons for emnity between Dwarfes and Gnomes. Of six Gnomish senators three are Thanatos representatives, and three descend from Gnomish merchant houses. Gnomes also trade in magic items, created by decent number of Thanatos who are Enchanters or Transmuters rather than Necromancers, vast majority of which are sold to Pillars and military. 

One of the reasons of Mhur`s instability is Gnomish attempt to eliminate Dwarfen unions from city`s industry, but majority of human and many orcish merchants oppose this attempt, since they don`t perceive Dwarfes, lacking political power, as a threat, unlike well organized and wealthy Gnomes. 

Gnomish Merchant Houses are most firmly allied with houses Zhal( sharing their emmnity of elves and especially Dwarfes), and Malarn( since they adopted few Gnomes into their House and Gnomish engineers/Thanatos wizards  are providing help with Malarn fleet, which is joint effort of House Malarn and Gnomish merchants to ensure sea trade and oppose Halfing Bucaneers.


----------



## Rhialto

Halflings mark their status by tattooing themselves with a wide variety of symbols, a habit that is unique among the people of Eyros.  Many halfling "captains" are covered almost head-to-foot in such markings--such individuals are deferred to with almost superstitious loyalty by their kinsmen.  While Eryosian rumor insists that each tattoo stands for a kill in battle, experts agree this a crude understanding of the system, where each brand in fact represents an accomplishment, a virtue--and in rare cases, a fault or a crime.  Non-halflings whisper that some tattoos give their bearers magical abilities--halflings, when ask, raise their eyebrows mysteriously, then turn away, smiling smugly.


----------



## Khorod

Darrenback has only one known tattoo on the back of his right hand.  When halflings see it, they seem to stare openmouthed then flinch if Darrenback notices them.

It is rare to find heavily tattooed halfings in his presence.


----------



## Arkhandus

Melkor said:
			
		

> Gnomes also trade in magic items, created by sizeable number of Thanatos who are Enchanters or Transmuters rather than Necromancers, vast majority of which are sold to Pillars and military.
> 
> One of the reasons of Mhur`s instability is the conflict between local Gnomes and Dwarfes over the control of the city and its trade, with many Humans siding with Dwarfes, forming a majority of Iron League, with Gnomes invoking the help of orcish Pillars, especially Zhal.




Welcome!
The only things I'd suggest might warrant tweaking in your post is that 1) most of the Praes Thanatos mages are necromancers, so enchanters and transmuters should probably only be a 'mediocre number' or 'decent number' rather than 'sizable' in the PT (any mage can take item-crafting feats, even necromancers, after all; necros just can't craft items that utilize their banned spells); and 2) it should be noted that dwarves are effectively little more than slave labor in the Sovereign Dominion of Eyros, so they wouldn't hold any power over non-dwarves (they're not citizens, and can't gain any political or mercantile power, the closest they can come is having their own unions and guilds), thus it should probably be tweaked in your post to mention that humans are siding with dwarves because they're more confident in the dwarves' natural skill and heritage as metalworkers and miners.  It may not need to be clarified, but I figure someone might bring it up later wondering, and I'd rather mention it now so you're aware.

Now, as for my next contribution....

While Mhur is lead by the Iron League in most matters, the real power in Mhur is the city's numerous, long-standing, and powerful guilds and work unions, who can force the city's work to a grinding halt if they don't like what the Iron League or the Grand Monarch of Eyros has to say.  The Eyrian military has on rare occasions entered Mhur to quell riots and force the laborers back to work, but usually lets the Iron League work things out, and the people of Mhur know from past experience that they're best off not provoking the military to come in and settle disputes with mass violence.  Most members of the Iron League are drawn from the leading councils and such in Mhur's guilds, which has reduced the friction in recent centuries, though occasionally a dwarven or elven guild holds a strike because of their slavish treatment.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Welcome!
> The only things I'd suggest might warrant tweaking in your post is that 1) most of the Praes Thanatos mages are necromancers, so enchanters and transmuters should probably only be a 'mediocre number' or 'decent number' rather than 'sizable' in the PT (any mage can take item-crafting feats, even necromancers, after all; necros just can't craft items that utilize their banned spells); and 2) it should be noted that dwarves are effectively little more than slave labor in the Sovereign Dominion of Eyros, so they wouldn't hold any power over non-dwarves (they're not citizens, and can't gain any political or mercantile power, the closest they can come is having their own unions and guilds), thus it should probably be tweaked in your post to mention that humans are siding with dwarves because they're more confident in the dwarves' natural skill and heritage as metalworkers and miners.  It may not need to be clarified, but I figure someone might bring it up later wondering, and I'd rather mention it now so you're aware.




Well, by sizeable I meant a decent minority, I am not an English speaker so I might have confused the meaning of this word, while Gnomes are naturally gifted in Necromancy they must also be tempted by variety of other schools. I brought Enchantment because previous posts mentioned it as being used by old elves from which Thanatos learned, and Transmutation because I didn`t want to abandom interest core Gnomes have in Alchemy, Crafts and Engineering. 

Something like: 55% of Praes Thanatos are Necromancers, 15% Transmuters, the same number Enchanters and the rest deal with other schools?

I will edit my post, hope it will be okay then.


----------



## Sarellion

Welcome Melkor,

there is a minor nitpick with the senators. The 6 gnomish senators are listed to be all members of the Praes Thanatos. I think the Praes Thanatos were envisioned to be 90% necromancers at least.

Contribution:
Debate in the senate is often interrupted by duels. All requirements for a duel are fulfilled in the senate. A special circle is the dueling place where combatants meet. Xirian dal-Taljik ty-Mulcibe of the Draconic Legacy is the current High Priest of the High Chamber and one of the few priests able to cast spells from the 9th veil. He and his staff of priests takes care of the wounds of the senators. 

Kyatha dal-Malarn ty-Zhal is the current Head Judge of Violent Debate. The Head Judge is the most accomplished duelist of the senate and the judge of duels.

Rules for Duels are modified in the senate. The Head Judge is allowed to declare one duelist the winner before his opponent is unconscious, if he is clearly superior. If the senate disagrees the grand monarch or the speaker of the senate can declare one the victor. If only one of the dueling houses disagrees, they can challenge the head judge to a duel and nominate one of their own as duelist. As Kyatha has won all her challenges during her term as head judge, this is only done if one of the houses wants to teach one of their own senators a lesson. 

The gnome senators are rarely challenged to a duel. It is considered bad manners and foolish to beat up a necromancer. If there is a point of debate the necromancers are expected to use their wits instead of their brawn. A Praes Thanatos senator got the right to nominate a champion in their stead but they consider it as option of last resort. All gnomish senators are proud of their debating skills and would rather back down than send in a champion. Only if the cause is important enough the Thanatos call in one of their Cestii bodyguards.


----------



## domino

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Rules for Duels are modified in the senate. The Head Judge is allowed to declare one duelist the winner before his opponent is unconscious, if he is clearly superior. If the senate disagrees the grand monarch or the speaker of the senate can declare one the victor. If only one of the dueling houses disagrees, they can challenge the head judge to a duel and nominate one of their own as duelist. As Kyatha has won all her challenges during her term as head judge, this is only done if one of the houses wants to teach one of their own senators a lesson.



Other rules may be agreed upon between two senators as well. These would include agreements that the challenge be determined by the first strike that hits, or to not attack certain body parts.  These are often decided between generally friendly senators, who do not wish to risk their friendship over some point of protocol, for example.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

Sarellion said:
			
		

> there is a minor nitpick with the senators. The 6 gnomish senators are listed to be all members of the Praes Thanatos.




As the one that established the Praes Thanatos gnomish senators, might I offer an amendment?

[contribution]
The Praes Thanatos are charged with the appointment of each of the six province's gnomish senators. Sometimes these senators are appointed from their own ranks, but are often drawn from the wealthy gnomish merchant houses.  Currently there are three senators who are merchant house leaders (known as a Dom if male, Doma if female). The other three are politically savvy members of Praes Thanatos, one of which is a young Half-Gnome/Half-Dryad, the eldest daughter of the bloodwillow Dryad Sania.
[/contribution]

As for other specialties within Praes Thanatos, I think it would be OK save for one rule, necromancy may *not* be taken as an oppositional school.


----------



## Tonguez

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Hrmmm....this would suggest then that the Twelve are either the petrified forms of whatever long-ago sealed Taufenacht's power away, or the Twelve are just a circle of big rocks infused with the souls of the creatures who bound Taufenacht's power......  Or something like that.  Just pointing out, I personally don't think it contradicts what has already been established about the Twelve (which is very little, anyway).




Hmm having the eggs contain spirits of the Twelve is certainly something I didn't expect when I introduced the either eggs or the Stone circle (and the AI trapped beneath it) - I left it open for further extrapolation so wont disavow the direction its taking or that the Twelve may be losing their mystery as they are further quantified  :\ but we do have the problem of the other 8 of Twelve and where and/or what they may be


----------



## Arkhandus

It was never stated that the Praes Thanatos are exclusively necromancers, and it makes sense that some may be specialized in other schools.  Though they are certainly at least mostly necromancers, that doesn't mean that other kinds of mage have to be an unimportant/insignificant minority, that just doesn't make sense (they'd probably just all be necromancers instead of only having a tiny handful of other mages, as there'd be little use for just a meager few of some other specialty).  There is no need to give specific numbers, as they likely fluctuate over time anyway.  "Most", "many", "a few", "a majority", "a sizeable minority", and such are perfectly acceptable terms for description.

And we aren't supposed to be telling people to change their contributions just because they don't fit "our" individual ideas about the setting.  I only point out inconsistencies with previously-established facts.  The originator of a contribution is not supposed to be dominator of how that contribution is used.  Anyone can contribute their own twists and ideas on previous additions, so long as they do not contradict the established facts nor contradict the general spirit of what's already been contributed.  The contributor of an organization, location, nation, creature, or whatever does not "own" that which they contributed in the sense of being able to control what's done with it by other posters.  Suggestions are fine but not if overdone or forced, and as Mouseferatu said, we should let a matter lie after about 2 posts of questioning/suggesting/asking about it.

So far as I'm concerned, for instance, you could contribute something along the lines of "Orrukar is really Taufenacht's secret powerbase in Eyros" or "Mo'ahhim is really a land of exiled rogue celestials" or "Cururultar is really just a rogue manifestation of Taufenacht" or whatever you please, and I won't much care.

*and now back to your regularly scheduled programming*
*this message brought to you by the Eyros Continuity And Etiquette Commitee (not really)*


----------



## Tonguez

PS have we infact established that Oahati, Moa'ahi and Nintei are sepearate countries or can I post that they are all tribes/nations within Indracca (for instance)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Contributions concerning Deathskulls, violent group of halfing Bucaneers mentioned once, I hope it will fit well:

Leader and founder of the Wraithman Deathskulls,  Garthar Deathskull, is huge halfing that can almost equal grown human in size. He has reputation of a terrible warrior, unmatched in his rage , with tatoos covering his entire body, some of them carved deeply in flesh. Garthar`s men delight in violence, drinking from the skulls of their victims( some even say they drink their blood), and there are gossips of much darker practices, including ritual torture.
 It is rumored that Demons from hell fight alongside Deathskulls, as there is a statue at the prow of Garthar`s capital ship, Crimson Wave, resembling an image of great Demon with many arms, each wielding diffrent weapon which some Sages speculate to be an aspect of Fiendish Lord of Battle and Bloodshed, The Bladed Tyrant, Cururultar. There are many rumors about halfing sorcecer who never shows his face, that is almost always at the side of Deathskull. Despite those rumors, or maybe attracted by them, many young halfings join Deathskulls, for there is never shortage of loot and battle when fighting on Garthar`s  side, and some delight in the dread that Wraithskulls inspire.


----------



## Sarellion

The demonlord is named Cururultar or do you mean that Curultaar the halfling name for him?

Please take a look at post 904 on the previous page how halfling ships look like. I think it would be better to change the demon mast to a demon figurehead. I mean a statue at the prow of the ship. I am not sure if figurehead is the right word.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Sarellion said:
			
		

> The demonlord is named Cururultar or do you mean that Curultaar the halfling name for him?
> 
> Please take a look at post 904 on the previous page how halfling ships look like. I think it would be better to change the demon mast to a demon figurehead. I mean a statue at the prow of the ship. I am not sure if figurehead is the right word.




I made corrections, is it better now?


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> And we aren't supposed to be telling people to change their contributions just because they don't fit "our" individual ideas about the setting.  I only point out inconsistencies with previously-established facts.  The originator of a contribution is not supposed to be dominator of how that contribution is used.  Anyone can contribute their own twists and ideas on previous additions, so long as they do not contradict the established facts nor contradict the general spirit of what's already been contributed.  The contributor of an organization, location, nation, creature, or whatever does not "own" that which they contributed in the sense of being able to control what's done with it by other posters.  Suggestions are fine but not if overdone or forced, and as Mouseferatu said, we should let a matter lie after about 2 posts of questioning/suggesting/asking about it.




I hope I didn't come off as acting in a proprietary manner. I only mentioned being the originator of a contribution to establish my newest contribution as a reconciliation of the new information with the original intent. I'd rather help find ways to make problematic contributions work than claim some veto power. I like the idea of the Gnome merchant houses, I gives the people who want to play a Gnome in Eyros another option.


----------



## Arkhandus

No Twiggly, my post wasn't directed at your modification, you can change your own contributions as you please.  I was saying that people shouldn't be trying to convince you to change your stuff just because they personally would prefer it a different way just for their own personal convenience.  I didn't want Mouseferatu or Rystil Arden to have to come and play "bad cop" again just trying to reinforce the original rules and intent of this creative exercise.

O'hoa'ti'neumas, Mo'ahhim, and Nientei are all separate nations in the extremely far east, mostly separated from Eyros by the eastern sea, this has been established.  They are not related to Indracca, but rather, the Grand Monarch of Eyros suspects that the Sultan of Indracca may have contacted these foreigners to forge some kind of alliance to take down Eyros.  No evidence of it has thus far been mentioned, but it was said that the Grand Monarch is suspicious that this may be the case.

Cururultar the Bladed Tyrant is a fiendish lord like Taufenacht but as of yet has not been established as equal nor greater nor lesser, merely rivalling to some extent.  Melkor was saying that the halfling ship had a prow or figurehead of some sort that supposedly represented this demon lord.


----------



## Khorod

...one of which is a daughter of the bloodwillow Dryad Sania...
I thought the daughters of the Bloodwillow were not quite adults.

I consider the declaration of specific schools of magic to be a borderline rules distinction.  Necromancer of Praes Thanatos, in this setting, is a title as well as a type of power.  An official breakdown of the Praes Thanatos by school specialties is a rules distinction, unless you want to talk about lines of research. There's no problem with a Necromancer conducting research into Enhantment and Transmutation effects, its just not their forte.

Not all halfling ships have to be the same.  The Deathskull pirates sound like they are probably the most infamously evil on the seas- they might easily have a unique ship to match their reputation.  In fact, they sound several orders of magnitude more sinister than any other pirate mentioned.  I would imagine they are not welcome in New Haven.

Contribution:

The nation of Fyza is on the landmass of Xaleris.  Its marshy shores and the mazelike canyons on its landward borders have given it the defenses necessary to be the first to break away from the Old Empire.  200 years ago, the inability of Xaleris to effectively get troops to an area not worth magical punnishment led to the local governers becoming the next thing to prisoners in their own homes.  These people were essentially under the orders of local counselors selected by the Fyzars, whose suggestions were ignored at there peril.  The Cult of Fools was systematically murdered or chased out of Fyza 80 years ago.  For the last ten years, Fyza has been free.

Over the last century, quiet observers from Fyza have made their way to New Haven and out into the world, to see it through the ideas of a future sovereign nation.  In the last few years, official representatives have been sent to New Haven to set up an embassy for official talks with other countries.  The Fyzars are extremely paranoid about letting any foreigners onto their lands.  As a result of their presence, Eyros has sent a representative to New Haven for the first time.  This individual is being actively ignored by the halflings, and is trying to determine what it would take to secure Fyza as an invasion point into Xaleris.

Fyza is a culture of fishermen and woodworkers.  They have a strong warrior tradition that they've been slowly reviving- it involves lots of standing still and eye-reading followed by brutal attacks.  They have a very quiet, mercurial sense of humor- they might chuckle lightly, go dead serious and threaten your life, and seeing you understand, laugh once again at your reactions.  They do not hold grudges, but have a tendency to assume power always corrupts.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

Khorod said:
			
		

> ...one of which is a daughter of the bloodwillow Dryad Sania...
> I thought the daughters of the Bloodwillow were not quite adults.




Here's the relevent quote:



> Sania is a bloodthirsty fiendish dryad necromancer who has sprung up as the spirit of an elder Bloodwillow in Praes Thanatos's secret orchard. She is the source of Praes Thanatos's newest secret necromancy techniques, and she initiates the Patriae Sicarii, an all-male elder council of Praes Thanatos gnomes, in the darkest depths of necromancy...and perhaps other things as well. As a result, a small but significant number of powerful female half-gnome/half-dryad necromancers is rising in the upcoming generation. Will they become a threat to the Patriae Sicarii's hegemony?




I think there is some wiggle room there, but I'll alter it a bit to make it clear this is a very recent turn of events.


----------



## Rystil Arden

I'm the one who originally created Sania, and although it doesn't really matter, I think that having the eldest daughter or so of Sania being mature at the current time is not only a good idea, but my original intention.  There just aren't enough to cause any problems for the PS's all-male hegemony yet.  So good going Twiggly, and nice post.


----------



## Abisashi

Just popping in to say I haven't been contributing or working on the wiki because I jammed* my thumb skiing over spring break, which makes typing and using my mouse annoying. It's getting better, so I should be able to finally get to the wiki after not too long.


* It's probably not broken, but they aren't totally sure yet:\


@ Mouse: I'd be happy to help with the PDF once my thumb heals.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmm...this should let halfling pirate PCs exist in Eyros more easily.

Contribution:

Darrenback's tatoo, in addition to its weighty symbolism, is enspelled with a minor dweamour, the halfling bard spell Enlarge Self, which lasts for hours instead of minutes.  He, like other halflings familiar with the magic, uses it to masquerade as a human, as a halfling under the effect of this spell is virtually indistinguishable from a human.  Additionally, Darrenback's use of this spell makes his romance with Felra even more likely to elicit scandalous whispers were it to leak out.


----------



## Arkhandus

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Darrenback's tatoo, in addition to its weighty symbolism, is enspelled with a minor dweamour, the halfling bard spell Enlarge Self, which lasts for hours instead of minutes.  He, like other halflings familiar with the magic, uses it to masquerade as a human, as a halfling under the effect of this spell is virtually indistinguishable from a human.  Additionally, Darrenback's use of this spell makes his romance with Felra even more likely to elicit scandalous whispers were it to leak out.




Contribution:

The distant hordelands of O'hoa'ti'neumas are swarming with the O'hoa'ti tribes, human barbarians dedicated to lives of chaotic hedonism and violence, ruled by their bloodpriests and the supposed gods they serve.  Bloodpriests range from scheming bloodmagi to rampaging bloodspell zealots, and they claim to serve the will of the Hungry Gods from the Burning Heart in Sky's Jealous Embrace, apparently sun-gods known in O'hoa'ti legend as previously the Joyous Gods.  O'hoa'ti bloodpriests teach their kin and disciples to fight for the Hungry Gods and feed them blood to preserve their lives, until the day all worthy O'hoa'ti warriors can stand beside them and fight the Greedy Gods, to take back the Burning Heart from Cold Lord Sky and restore it as Life's Radiant Heart, "reforming the original paradise".  A strange religion, given the O'hoa'ti ways of life, which consist primarily of rampant hedonism and even more rampant killing.

Folk of other lands are quite certain, however, that in actuality the O'hoa'ti's supposed gods are actually demonic patrons, who grant the bloodpriests magic in exchange for blood sacrifices and much more vile acts, unwitting (though not exactly unwilling) minions of demonic lords who wish to spread strife and evil in the world.  O'hoa'ti hold cannibalistic and masochistic rites during the several 'holy days' of their religion, though some continue these practices throughout the year.  Though many O'hoa'ti are vile and offensive, some are merely hedonistic and competitive, such as the O'hoa'ti gladiator champion D'achao the Bronze.  Even the Mo'ahhi and Nientese humans, who occasionally ally with the hordes, doubt the O'hoa'ti religion and believe the barbarians are truly demon-worshippers.  Not that they seem to have any particular problem with that, so far as foreigners (including the O'hoa'ti) can tell.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil, any chance of another update? I'm still neck-deep in other, or I'd tackle this one myself...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Rystil, any chance of another update? I'm still neck-deep in other, or I'd tackle this one myself...



 Oh, sure.  I thought we were updating on the Wiki, or I would have done one sooner.  Since people were complaining about super-giant updates, I'm going to just include the new info in this next one to keep it concise.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, sure.  I thought we were updating on the Wiki, or I would have done one sooner.  Since people were complaining about super-giant updates, I'm going to just include the new info in this next one to keep it concise.




D'oh! Forgot all about the Wiki.   

Can we tell that I've been distracted lately?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Update pages 16-20 + my edits for grammar and spelling mistakes (I'm sure I missed most fo them, but I did catch a few)-

*Politics:*

Zhal is the most fierce and oppressive Pillar, ruling their lands with an iron fist and causing much dissent amongst the dwarves and other peasants, thus why the Jagged Eye is largely based in Zhalccu province. House Zhal produces many of the finest soldiers in the Legions, proud and skilled, tightly adherant to the military line of command, but also ruthless and fond of old orcish ways. Warriors of Pillar Zhal tattoo themselves with an orcish symbol after each successful battle, somewhere open like the arm or forehead, where other warriors can see how successful the warrior has been. Zhal warriors drink a few drops of their foes' blood after each victory, an old orcish tradition that no one really understands the reason behind anymore.

Other than the Grand Monarch, the greatest political power in all of Eyros is the Imperial Senate. The modern structure of the Imperial Senate was established by Agathon of the Crimson Robe after the War of the Crumbled Pillar. Only pure blood Humans and Orcs, first generation Half-Orcs, and Gnomes may be Senators. Inspired by the degrees of a circle, the Imperial Senate has 360 members. The seats are divided in this manner:

23 dal-Vajar Orcs
12 dal-Vajar ty-Malarn Half-Orcs
12 dal-Vajar ty-Kiron Half-Orcs
12 dal-Vajar ty-Mulcibe Half-Orcs

23 dal-Zhal Orcs
12 dal-Zhal ty-Malarn Half-Orcs
12 dal-Zhal ty-Kiron Half-Orcs
12 dal-Zhal ty-Mulcibe Half-Orcs

23 dal-Taljik Orcs
12 dal-Taljik ty-Malarn Half-Orcs
12 dal-Taljik ty-Kiron Half-Orcs
12 dal-Taljik ty-Mulcibe Half-Orcs

23 dal-Malarn Humans
12 dal-Malarn ty-Vajar Half-Orcs
12 dal-Malarn ty-Zhal Half-Orcs
12 dal-Malarn ty-Taljik Half-Orcs

23 dal-Kiron Humans
12 dal-Kiron ty-Vajar Half-Orcs
12 dal-Kiron ty-Zhal Half-Orcs
12 dal-Kiron ty-Taljik Half-Orcs

23 dal-Mulcibe Humans
12 dal-Mulcibe ty-Vajar Half-Orcs
12 dal-Mulcibe ty-Zhal Half-Orcs
12 dal-Mulcibe ty-Taljik Half-Orcs

6 Praes Thanatos Gnomes

Eyrian half-orcs of second generation birth or later fill many of the lesser aristocratic roles in the bureaucracy of Eyros, and fill up a fair number of the lesser military officer positions. First-generation half-orcs who don't gain the throne instead fill many of the upper-echelon positions in the Legions and the aristocracy, some becoming magistrates, prefects, consuls, chancellors, or provincial governers, others becoming centurions, legates, and magnates. First-generation half-orcs are also frequent ambassadors and household managers. Other half-orcs are unfortunately incapable of receiving much inheritance, and many seek fortune or glory for themselves by training in the Claws of the Dragon style and competing in the tournaments, while others seek answers through the philosophy of the Dragon's Way. However, the best avenue for second-generation half-orcs and their descendants is to join the clergy of the Draconic Legacy or the Children of the Dawn, though a few find their way instead to the Animus cult. Many half-orcs cannot, as the clergy can only take in so many, and instead become adventurers, or join the half-orc barbarians outside of Eyros' society to join their cast-off kindred.

House Taljik is known for its competitive attitude, perhaps because of its lesser status. Taljik members are avid game fans, many enjoying gladiatorial combat and duels, but some preferring quieter games of thought and strategy like Zhakkar or Talyin, the latter of which is an interesting and complicated game that was "discovered" recently by a scion of House Taljik who claims that is was originally invented by Talya to strengthen the minds of her children to help ward off The Twelve's influence.

The senate could be considered the legislative body of the Dominion of Eyros, but there is no constitution detailing a rigid government system. In normal times, the senate passes the laws, serves as a meeting ground of the Pillars, authorizes the grand monarch to go to war and decides about the imperial household. Senators are nominally free to vote as they wish but the pillar doesn´t take kindly to senators who don´t do as they wish. As pureblooded senators can be called back within three months time, a wise senator does as told. Half-orcs can only be recalled if both pillars agree. But there is an unspoken agreement that half-orcs are considered to be affiliated with the -dal Pillar. if the -dal Pillar decides to withdraw a senator, the other one normally agrees. A half-orc can only be withdrawn after the year has passed.  The Grand Monarch is in charge of all the day to day politics and is able to veto laws if not passed by 2/3 of the senate.  There are also other privileges and powers who were granted or taken away depending on the grand monarch currently in the seat of power. He is also considered to be a senator of the appropriate house constellation and the supreme commander of all legions. The grand monarch cannot be withdrawn by the pillars. The Grand Monarch is also the moderator in house conflicts if the Senate isn´t able to solve the issue.  If 1/2 of the Senate is unable to attend the sessions, all debates are postponed until the required number of senators are available. As senators often challenge each other, it happens more often as one might believe.  Most Grand Monarchs who were able to rule as dictators were able to control the military and disbanded the senate or just got hold of many senators.  Especially the half-orc descendants of the houses are prone to abandon their former allegiances and are often challenged by faithful members of their -dal pillar to remove them from important sessions. 

Before Agathon´s reforms, some houses could get hold of rulership when the grand monarch was a member of their House, using political dominance in the Senate and the position of the monarch to gain the sole rulership.  During the reign of the last two monarchs the system has reached a stable position. The pillars accept most of the monarch´s wishes and the monarch takes care to considerate all Houses wishes.  There is a good deal of political wrangling in the Senate however and alliances are shifting all the time. In this time senators who are master duelists are in high demand and everyone is polishing his combat skills or his rhetorics. As fights in the Senate are increasingly common, the Grand Monarch friendly suggested that the fights should be fists only when fighting within the chamber, otherwise there wouldn´t be enough priests to attend to the wounds of the fighters or senators to attend to the sessions next week. 

Emperor Ezlan managed to gain hold of the privilege to appoint the imperial judges, got a higher number of masks and so on. 
His predecessor managed to form an alliance with the Praes Thanatos, who use their huge influence and privileges on behalf of the Grand Monarch. On the other side the Grand Monarch backs up the Praes Thanatos in their political endeavours. The Patriae Sicarii are happy to work withhin this stable alliance especially after having to work with an unstable alliance of houses in the Senate beforehand.

*Culture:*

Long ago the Kohl'Tass taught a group of Eyrians the Discipline of Nature's Grasp, the unarmed fighting style long practiced by Kohl'Tass since they are oathbound to wield no weapons in their homeland. The Discipline emphasizes grappling and throws, as well as hand strikes, but the lizardfolk couldn't teach their human and orc disciples the claw, tail, and bite techniques. This fighting art and its introspective philosophy spread gradually in Eyros and was quickly adapted to different forms as the students became teachers, and a few small schools of the resultant martial arts have been built in various cities and towns across Eyros. The Eyrians altered the philosophy nearly as much as the fighting style, and now call it the Dragon's Way, but each school teaches its personal variation of the style and philosophy, so for instance the school in lower Eyrdeyn teaches Dragon's Way of the Bold Fist. Exercises and disciplines taught by the Dragon's Way, not to mention self-defense skills, are popular amongst the peasantry and some nobles, but teaching the art to dwarves or elves is forbidden in Eyros.

Over the centuries, the Orcs traditions in Eyros have been distinctly watered down, and rebuilt to suite the sensibilities of all the races. While Orc dominance maintains Orc values as important, many cultural traditions have been lost. The ancient shamanic traditions of the Orc people have largely been lost.

Some of this, most notably the Blood-Oath Magic, survives today in the Society of the Iron Arm, an association of Orc and Half-Orc metal-workers. The Iron Arm idolizes the primal Orc lifestyle, but are simultaneously amongst the most educated of common Orcish folk. While they are present in Mhur, they don't share the values of that city. Most members of the Society are scattered individuals across the countryside.  Blood-Oath Magic involves personal blood sacrifice as a trade to the spirits that help in battle or for more general survival of self and tribe. In the Iron Arm, it manifests in the creation of some exceptional weapons and armor. This equipment is never made by commission, but always for a specific purpose of the smith or his brothers in the society. It is made in an all night ritual involving rhythmic drums and the spilling of the veings into the liquid metal.  The Blood-Smiths would have everyone believe that this ritual allows them to make anything in a single night, but it is actually just the opening day's activity of normal item crafting. On the last day is a more meditative night ritual, in which more blood is painted on the equipment in swirling patterns of war.  Somehow, as part of this ritual the equipment is tainted ever so slightly with red. Something about this coloration, or maybe something less definable, unnerves those who face against such weapons and armor in battle.

Magic on Eyros is a relatively vibrant art, with theoretical journals and practical advancement. Some recent examples:  For thousands of years, it was believed that only spells of the sixth veil or higher could produce a geas effect (Valjin's Exaction being the spell). Recently, Herewald developed a lesser but simpler form, Herewald's Requirement, of the fourth veil.  In his waking hours, the somewhat-unstable Mask Kaillo developed Kaillo's Transformation, which could make the elven mage a dangerous melee combatant, a strange mirror to his subconscious transformation into a dangerous opponent of the state.  Kalis Ny'Dal-Malarn (while still a historian of house Malarn) created Kalis's Mnemonic Enhancer. Always inquisitive, Kalis is well read in contemporary magical theory and was able to create this spell which requires a large amount of theory to understand, and thus was not even possible until recently.

Eyrian nobles are proud of their lineages and the deeds of their ancestors, as seen in worship of family gods, claim to a common ancestor with in the family and the long names indicating ancestry. Children often learn the names of their ancestors, as far as known. Despite this, emotional connections between parents and their children are not so tight as an otside observer would expect.  The pillars encourage their members to develop thier ties more to the House as a whole or their branch of the house instead of their own core family. Noble children are often watched over by tutors and servants, as their parents are busy attending to political, military or economic matters.  The local family branch grants young adults some income and holdings who belong to the House for their lifetime. Over time both increase as the noble comes into age and is able to gather influence. This can become a large part of the noble´s belongings. Of course the noble has to pay for the lease. After his death the house´s belongings return to the house again. The noble can pass on some of his personal wealth to his children but a large part of the other valuta are expected to return to the house as well. Nobles who enriched their houses greatly are praised by their peers and givan a lavish funeral. The ones who disappointed their house are given a small funeral only, a mark of shame for their children.

Noble half-orcs of the first generation are encouraged to pass on a larger share of their wealth to thir second generation children. As these children are not members of a pillar anymore, this is their compensation. They are expected to start their own households and are considered to be formally independent of their House. Nevertheless, most of these new households are strongly tied to one pillar, most often one that one of their ancestors belonged to. These minor nobles often applicate for lesser positions in the provinces of their patron pillar or gather holdings of their own in the province. Many are also entering clerical offices, lower military ranks or become tournament fighters (see post 659).  Half-Orcs are allowed to marry orcs or humans. Most often the house concentrates to arrange marriages with members of one race. After seven generations their offspring are considered to be purebloods again. These members of an half-orc house can then enter one of the houses, thier ancestors claimed allegiance to. The senate passed this law after realizing that most members of both races have some trace of the other race in their ancestry after living together for 3000 years. Even keeping track of their ancestries was not sufficient as non nobles are allowed to marry into noble houses as well on a regular basis. These commoners often didn´t keep track of their bloodline or hid the fact the fact that their blood was not as pure as it seems.

Among the taverns, inns, and other gathering places of Eyros, games of dice are popular. Regular attendees of taverns will often play several games together, and establish a ranking system.  Often, these local champions will challenge each other, in search of new tests for their skill. And of course, money, from bets placed on the fall of the dice, and also the stakes that are played for.  Those who are found cheating are often assaulted, thrown out of the location, and made unwelcome to return.  As an aside, someone might want to come up with some sort of qualifying system. These new gladiators probably wouldn't be able to just show up, without proving themselves somehow. Else they'd go up against the champ, die, and that's not entertainment.

*History:*

The lost house of Garren:
The lost house of Garren controlled most of the coastal waters near Ghalfaen, Malarn-ka and some inner territories as their lands were spread out all over Eyros. Malarn-ka was named Garran-ka at this time and was the houses seat of power. Garren controlled most of the sea trade and the position of Grand Admiral of the Navy was traditionally held by members of house Garren. The other pillars were envious of the house´s wealth. After the spectacular defeat at the battle of New Haven, the house fell on hard times, as they lost much of their revenue to halfling pirates and beared the shame of losing to mere halflings. Much of their resources afterwards were to develop better ocean going vessels, superior to the galley who could only stay near the coastline safely. As the empire itself pretty much abandoned the navy after the defeat, house Garren was the only house that invested in naval affairs. This put a big strain on the house´s treasury. 

During the war, house Garren destroyed the former city of Malarn-ka utterly and put the whole population to the sword and salted the fields. Some poeple claim that the house made a pact with Cururultar, who granted them aid in exchange for the massacre.
The house got annihilated by house malarn and their allies for this atrocity.
After the war, the new house didn´t want to have any connection to the old house and kept their branch name of Taljik. Garran-ka was given over to house Malarn as compensation for the lost city. Some other holdings of house Garren were distributed among the other houses, Taljik got some new territories to form a coherent province instead of the diestributed holdings their predecessors had. The most precious jewel of Garren land was the city of Mhur. As the houses were unable to agree, Agathinon decreed that Mhur was to be a free city, only answerable to the emperor.

During the war of the broken pillar, members of House Malarn feared for the destruction of their library. As it was clear that the first Malarn-Ka was a possible target for a siege and fearing that conquerors or civil unrest would threaten the books, librarians and scholars of House Malarn packed up the majority of the library in secret and deposited it in a secret redoubt in a mountain valley. The conquerors of the fallen Malarn-ka looted the library and brought everything they could find to Garran-ka. After the war, House Malarn founded the city of Jhazed´Khal at the site of the secret redoubt, that became the main building of the new library. Jhazed´Khal means "House of many words" in ancient orcish. 
Every pillar later swore oaths on their family gods that never should Jhazed´Khal, keeper of Eyrian history, be threatened by their house, as long as it will be a city of knowledge and scholars and not a city of war. In keeping the spirit of this oath, there is only a smaller imperial garrison in the city. The defenses are in the hand of the imperial masks and the Praes Thanatos who have a large library themselves in the city. the Praes Thanatos only show a small contingent but a large troop of undead has been squeezed in tightly in excavated underground caverns below the necromancer´s library.  Many scholars are upset that House Malarn restricts access to the library. They think it violates the spirit of the oath. They point out that the oath was certainly meant that the library should be a center of learning for everyone.

Zhalgar the Merciless was a great war hero of the Eyrian invasion of 41 BE. Known for his psychological warfare, he put to the torch entire cities of non-combatants when their local garrisons refused to surrender, thus encouraging fear and acceptance among the resisting elves. With his elite all-orcish army, (there were several large armies working in tandem to conquer Valjaria, it was with numbers that the orcs and humans defeated the mighty elven empire) Zhalgar swept a 360-degree-arc around the periphery of Valjaria, farthest from the capital, where the Imperial army would have the hardest time defending, subjecting the local garrisons to surrender and forcing all the elves to choose between becoming slaves or being destroyed.  Zhalgar was the ancestor of House Zhal, and even now they hold their lands from those which Zhalgar conquered.

House Taljik has only a tenuous claim to a legendary ancestor compared to the other Pillars. In this case, they are descendant of the second marriage of Talya, the wife of the martyr Garryx, who died resisting the call of the Twelve against the orcs (House Garren descended from Garryx). Although most histories claim that Talya was mind-controlled like many other orcs and it was she who betrayed Garryx to his enemies, thus earning the position of favoured concubine to the new orc leader under the Twelve, Garryx's brother Kalzan, some of the more creative scholars hired by House Taljik claim that Talya fought to protect Garryx along with Kalzan, and that Talya and Kalzan escaped and worked to free the orcs afterwards.

*Religion:*

There is an older faith in Nistadeen which is quietly included today as just another cultural tradition. This was the shared faith with the country that came to be dominated by necromancers and known as Valjaria. It centers around the worship of certain sacred trees. Groves of these trees are found in most cities of Nistadeen, and the sage-mystics who look after them have enormous powers in working with plants.  Many holy days now appropriated by the Corythos faith coincide with days when these gardeners enact certain ancient rituals that were said to make the Elven land pleasant, fertile, and safe. Once, these were called the Sacred Gardeners, but such formal recognitions were stripped with the Realization of Corythos. Still these gardeners are very popular to advice-seekers on many matters, and when a group of three or more gardeners wants to speak to anyone in the Elven realm, they do so. It is not a good idea to avoid this audience.

*Myths and Legends:*

"Religion is the folly of weak minds" Duroghar growled his eyes blaizing white with power. The dwarf was bald and his face marked with ritual tatoo confirming his status as an Elder of the Jagged Eye "it is a deception designed to keep They-who-are-deceived blind to the Truth of this world.

"The Jagged Eye teaches us to see the Unity of Mind and Spirit. The physical world is a deception wrought by the demon Taufenacht and into which weak minds are bound. In the beginning Mind and Spirit were one and all things were unified and without limitations. As Eons past the Four Seasons took form and in each their were minds distinct and yet unified and we were there amongst them

The greatest of minds took form becoming th First Ones and Taufenacht was amongst their number as were Maia and those which are called Dragons. It was Taufenacht who made the first bid for power, deceiving us all and imposing limitations as he created the deception which is this world. 

It is through mastery of Mind and Soul that we transcend the limitations of Taufenachts deception and return to our original nature. Taufenacht can not abide this and so They-who-are-decieved, the orcs and humans and all others condemn us and cast us low. But not for long for soon we shall be Unified..."

*Other Races:*

A gang of Halfling raiders are working on taming and training sea creatures and raiders to ride those creatures, to make them more manuverable and deadly. If only they could find a way to solve that pesky "need to breathe while underwater" problem.

One of the Oaths that many elven Masks are sworn to is the Enforcer Oath. Masks sworn to this Oath are sent to occupied territories where Eyros holds mostly token control but nonetheless conquered already. Enforcer Masks are kept in 12-person phalanxes where they learn to work as a unit and protect eachother from hostile conquered peoples. They take up posts in the occupied realms and police them, memorizing Eyrian laws and enforcing them upon the newly-subjugated populace.  Enforcer Masks are controlled through a much more powerful version of the other well-known Oaths, one that extends beyond Eyros' normal range of control, but requires somewhat expensive components, significant time to activate, and potent enchanters to cast. Nonetheless Enforcer Masks are the most numerous, numbering at 1,800, as the Sovereignty tries to maintain a solid grasp on the nations it conquers. Enforcer Masks currently occupy many of the lands most recently taken from Ghalfaen, Nistadeen, Indracca, and Saagersberg in the past thousand years or so. They are also often sent to range outside the borders and scout out barbarian lands or Kwlloch to keep the Dominion informed. Many die on these scoutings. Enforcer Masks are also often used for sailing missions to try and find new territories or fight off pirates, but the poor naval skills of most Eyrians generally leads these expeditions to disaster.

Unfortunately, the same powerful enchantments that control the minds of Enforcer Masks also impedes their own magical abilities, as the enchantments must keep the Enforcer Masks from gaining too much mental power else they gradually grow beyond the control, during their long stay outside the controlling aura of Eyros. Consequently, these potent enchantments wear upon the mind and sanity of Enforcer Masks as they grow older and more powerful, so Enforcer Masks never reach any significant heights of personal power before their psyche cracks under the stress, and they usually end up commiting suicide or simply being executed for radical behavior. Enforcer Masks typically live a few hundred years before dying of this madness, and the Praes Thanatos has yet to find a solution to the degrading effects of these potent, long-range enchantments......but maybe they don't want a solution found.....

It is part of the ancient magical heritage of the Elven people that most, with a spark of potential and the proper training, can be decent at magic. Few choose to walk this path.  Because the Praes Thanatos finds it essential to tie up all Elven spellcasters, they carefully test all Elven children by there 40th year. Out of those children with the potential to work magic particularly well are selected replacement Masks, and additional Masks as ordered by the senate in a vote held at the beginning of every century. This vote usually comes to eight, increasing the number of Masks for every Pillar, the Grand Monarch, and the Guardian Masks by one. The Praes Thanatos push to keep the numbers within reason, concerned that too much magical power should be outside their direct control- even given the amount of control they have over the Masks as a whole.  Those Elven children with some spellcasting potential but not selected to be Masked have their arcane potential sealed within them. Early experiments in simply burning it out resulted in a cancerous sickness that caused unrest amongst the Elven populace and was emotionally traumatic to the Masks.  The Arcaneum, among its other duties, is reponsible for teaching the young Elves selected for Maskhood the disciplines of proper education and log, the beginning theories of magic, the glories of the Empire, and the importance of Oaths. They swear the Oaths at the age of fifty, at which point they are not allowed to see their family again for at least 30 more years, if not forever. They then begin their training, serving as an apprentice under another Mask, an appointed teacher of the Arcaneum, and overseen discretely by a member of the Praes Thanatos.

*Climate and Geography*

For those living around the high mountain tops, one of the constant dangers is of lightning storms, which can last for several hours, with lightning striking once every minute or two. Some scholars have theorized that this is from the static being built up from friction between clouds and mountain, but nobody knows for sure.

*Other Nations*

New Haven controls a rocky island some 40 miles by 20. It is an open port- it does not look too closely at ships that journey to them, nor does it charge a fee for docking out in the boonies. As a result, New Haven has a certain lawless vibe, as Halfling Pirates, Human Smugglers, and spies of all nations use the city as a safe port and meeting place. Despite it being halfling owned, everyone except Eyros views it as the closest thing to neutral ground.  The New Haven Vault is the closest thing to a bank on the island. They control a cluster of maze-like sea caves, and they hold and guard the wealth or property of anyone that pays the fee. They are also money-lenders with stiff interest rates for non-halflings.

The appealing Mo'ahhi warrior-women, with their revealing bone half-armour, are the subject of many stories told in hushed whispers by young men in Eyros. They say that the Mo'ahhi are only women because they kill the man after mating with him, sharing the flesh of his heart with their Imha'oa (a close-knit group of seven Mo'ahhi, none of which is related by blood what who regard each other as closer than sisters), tearing his sinews and ligaments from the corpse to make their whips and taking his bones to make their armour. The Mo'ahhi are very protective of their whips and armour, known to ruthless slay any opponent who damages them, lending credence to the belief that the warrior-women consider themselves in a marriage relationship with their arms and armour. Although Eyrian women who hear of these things are repulsed by the barbarity, the rumours only tend to make the young men more fascinated with the Mo'ahhi.

Far to the southwest, lies one of the only great kingdoms that Eyros has not succeeded in conquering--Xaleris, the so-called Old Empire. This reclusive nation of humans is infamous for its sorcery, and death-worshiping priests. The Xal, as they are called, are ruled by the so-called Immortal Emperors, who, after 25 years of rule, "ascend" to lichhood, where they serve as "advisors" to their successors. The relationship between the two nations is one of icy peace, as while the Dominion has never had the power to conquer Xaleris, neither have the Xal had the power to take the fight to the half-bloods.  The Xal's state religion is monotheistic, claiming the world to be the creation of a diety they call "The Mother" who encompasses both good and evil, life and death. Xal's worship all aspects of the Mother, but hold her aspects as "Divine Death" and "Divinie Destroyer" highest.

The people of Saagersberg worship Conquers Twice because they believe that he is the ultimate manifestation of the spirits of good. They believe that good and evil spirits, mainly incorporeal, float around the world and cause joyous events and maladies. As such, they consider incorporeal undead to be evil spirits. The people of Saagerberg have developed techniques to commune with the good spirits and exorcise the wicked ones.

FAR to the west, across the ocean lays another continent. This contient is called Crandora, and is home to a egalitarian society, with free elves, and a thriving dwarven culture, as major differences between it and Eyros. The only nation that contact has been made with is along the north eastern coast, and calls itself Instram. It was only recently that Eyrian explorers made contact, so trade and diplomatic ties are still being hammered out.

*NPCs:*

Gor'Spak, a 5th generation half-orc of the barbarian half-orc movement, has taken a small contingent of the half-orcs to the Blue Mountains. He is a sorceror of growing power and plans to take some of the wild riding lizards that the Eyrian calvary employs and magically alter them so that they can fly. He has grand plans of fielding a half-orc army of aerial calvary that will throw down the human and orc pillars and replace them with the truly noble half-orcs. So far, his attempts have only met with failure.

A leading member of the barbaric Half-Orcs, the oversized Thazdan the Subtle, has conceived of an idea to teach their Half-Orc forbears a lesson by killing their children in the guise of angry ancestor spirits. Only two others of the Orcs think this trick is worth trying. They've begun by practicing at random in smaller towns in the countryside for the last couple months, and are now ready to begin in the capitol city itself.

A trio of foreign gladiators has recently arrived in Eyrdeyn to compete in the Eyrdeyn Grand Coliseum's MCCLXVII (1,267th) Annual Games, to be held midway through the coming autumn. The trio, calling themselves Lux Ex Oriente, "Light from the East," and have earned significant popularity with the crowds in arenas from Zhalccu to Eyrdeyn. These gladiators are also great athletes that intend to compete in other parts of the Games as well as the gladiatorial competition. Kal'aj'ash'nee intends to enter the decathlon, Ikaido the marathon, and D'achao'himat'echet the mounted race.

The apparent leader of Lux Ex Oriente is Kal'aj'ash'nee, a stunning warrior-woman from distant Mo'ahhim, nearly ebon of skin with long, many-braided black hair, she seems to be the only one of the trio who speaks Vulgar Eyrosian; the others only speak their native tongues and Mo'ahhim. Kal'aj'ash'nee wears piecemeal bone-and-leather armor in the apparently-Mo'ahhi-common style, revealing but mildly functional and easy to move in. Like others of her kind she wields a whip-dagger (_ginta_ as the Mo'ahhi call it), with a blade made of sharpened bone and etched with crude symbols. Kal'aj the Ebon (as the crowds know her) is well-muscled but particularly lithe and seems to constantly surprise her opponents with the speed and accuracy of her _ginta_. Her Mo'ahhi fighting style is dancelike and appealing, but deadly to foes with the spinning whip-dagger. She is manipulative and cunning, but does not speak often, and has a hardness in her looks. The Mo'ahhi's accompanying foreign allies, though they often seem at odds, are Motoushi Ikaido of Nientei, and D'achao'himat'echet Uramao'tetcatlan of O'hoa'ti'neumas.

Ikaido the Azure (as the crowds know him) is a somewhat short, olive-skinned Nientese man of middling age and wizened appearance, with two long, thin mustaches and black hair tied back in a topknot. He wears a dark blue headband with a sunrise-behind-a-mountain stitching over the forehead, and his blue-lacquered leather lamellar has a very foreign look to it, and doesn't seem to lessen his incredible speed or agility. Ikaido carries a curved bastard sword and similar shortsword, at the left side of his belt in artistic sheathes, and the blades themselves are lightly engraved with colored patterns. He speaks frequently to Kel'aj in her language Mo'ahhim, seemingly displeased regarding others but mindful of angering Kel'aj with too much of his complaining, and Ikaido never seems to address D'achao directly. Ikaido at least seems willing to talk to arena fans with Kal'aj translating, and seems to convey only compliments and polite gratitude to his fans, though some see that he simply hides his contempt well. The sword-dancer fights with a fast-paced two-sword style emphasizing brutally fast and deceptive offense over defense, but is quite agile on the defense as well, though not as skilled at it.

D'achao the Bronze (as the crowds know him) is an O'hoa'ti bloodspell zealot, whose savage knife-fighting style and self-mutilation, not to mention copper dagger and wicker armor, speak volumes about his people's culture. From the hardly-known O'hoa'ti'neumas hordelands of the far, far east, D'achao'himat'echet is a towering reddish-bronze man of great muscle and little finesse. Though perhaps ruggedly handsome, D'achao's body is scarred in many places and apparently each scar is either from a battle-wound or self-inflicted as marking a kill by D'achao. Like all O'hoa'ti zealots his scalp is kept bald, and shows signs of rough shaving with crude implements. His forehead is marked with a strange scar shaped as some kind of symbol, as is the palm of each hand. D'achao rarely speaks and often seems agitated or terribly bored, while even in his calmer moments he seems to look at some people with a strange, inexplicably unsettling glint in his eyes. Maybe it's just his red eyes, but it seems to be more than that.

D'achao has an obvious dislike of Ikaido but seems to fight well enough in tandem with the Nientese sword-dancer. He also shows an obvious affinity for Kel'aj and does as she says, despite his enmity towards the other Lux Ex Oriente member Ikaido, and despite Kel'aj's apparent lack of interest in him. D'achao the Bronze fights with a crude copper dagger, etched with some foreign symbol, and he wears simple wicker armor, signs of his people's primitiveness, yet they seem reasonably effective against Eyrian arms and armor. His fighting style is direct and brutal, utilizing his broad dagger for attacking, and his free hand for grappling and shoving. He carries two extra copper daggers sheathed in his wicker armor, but only as a reserve. However, what unnerves his opponents is that D'achao always starts a battle by cutting himself a shallow gash and wiping the blood across his copper blade and wicker armor. He chants in his people's primitive tongue the whole time as he ritually cuts himself and then even while fighting, and sometimes spatters his blood on opponents with a flick of his hand, which seems to harm or frighten them for some reason (besides the disgust).

The present Immortal Emperor of Xaleris, the Jade Jaguar (Immortal Emperors guard their true names and assume a title upon achieving the throne based on one of the 60 sacred animals, and the 60 sacred substances) is rather unhappy with his present situation. When he was first selected as heir to the throne, he was of course, overjoyed to have risen to be the future ruler, but now that he's in power, he's realized that many of his decisions are being made for him by his Beloved Predecessors. Worse, familiarity with his fellow Immortal Emperors has bred contempt--he sees the younger ones as arrogant meddlers, jealous of the life they have forsaken, the older ones as distracted, slightly muddle-headed beings whose absorption with arcane matters makes them fail to see their own degeneration. Jade Jaguar is looking for some way to avoid becoming a lich--but to retain the power and infulence he has gained. He realizes that this will bring him into conflict with the Beloved Predecessors--but he's desperate enough not to care...

Agathon of the Crimson Robe who created the senate in his current incarnation was famous for his red trimmed scrolls. At the beginning of every session the scroll was read aloud with polite suggestions how the senate should vote on a certain issue. His scrolls were nearly always followed to the letter.

*Organisations:*

The Arcaneum is the imperial office regulating spellcasting affairs. Originally it was a small bureau that was tasked to regulate the standardisation process and compile the lexicon, but the Senate tasked them to deal with all arcane matters, concerning the administration.  
The arcaneum as it is now is responsible for:
The registration and classification of new spells
Advise the senate on matters arcane
Testing new wizards who want to teach for their competence
Testing freelancer experts for magical knowledge. These freelancers work for merchants and for other civilians.
Training Eyrian wizards in the basics of magic. They cannot teach the Masks because the Masks use a different spellcasting technique, but Masks are still sometimes sent there to learn the required discipline (at the Pillar's option).
Granting permissions for enchanting magic items to freelancer spellcasters
Commission and acquistion of magical items for use by the imperial adminstration.
Detection of malign magical influences in the courts. They ensure that criminal spellcasters don´t fool around with the clerk behind the desk or the higher ups.
Education of the administration about magic and its uses.
Surveillance for mystical phenomena

The Arcaneum is more of an administrative office than a wizard´s guild. There are wizards within the arcaneum but most members are clerks with knowledge about magical theory. They are the experts when the civil offices have to deal with magic or need to use magic. The Arcaneum has 25 active wizard members, 50 Magewrights, and a high number of clerks and experts on duty. They often hire out freelancer spellcasters to aid in lessons, and so at any given time, they may have up to 29 wizards and 58 Magewrights on staff.
They also hire freelance experts as needed. 

The arcaneum also works together with the Masks and the Praes Thanatos in classifying spells deemed dangerous. Spells with area effect are deemed dangerous and only upright magicians of the common classes and nobles are allowed to learn this spells. The Knock spell is only allowed to the Praes Thanatos and has been dubbed gnome´s magic key by the common people. The use of the magic door opener also explains the term skeleton key.  The Arcaneum is led by a council of seven Magistrates, 2 Wizards, 2 Magewrights, 1 Praetorii Arcanae and 2 Bureaucrats. The Magistrates often meet with members of the Patriae Sicarii to discuss policy and these two arcane-minded groups see eye-to-eye on most issues.
Although the Praes Thanatos and Arcaneum generally get along well, there is some resentment based on the usual department rivalry between different departments of the same government. The arcaneum officials like to make jokes about the creepy gnomes and jokes about Arcaneum beancounters and wannabe mages are a favorite among the ranks of the Praes Thanatos.  But both organisations know that they need the other one. The Praes Thanatos cannot survey the whole lands of Eyros and are dependant upon the data provided by the "wannabees".  The Arcaneum on the other side needs the arcane power of the necromancers to deal with these problems. Also most of the arcaneum officials are happy that they don´t have to walk into the dangerous situations, the "creepy gnomes" are regularly forced to deal with and that they themselves are respected rather than feared. They like to be invited to parties.

The Arcaneum has a militant branch, whose members who train in combat and arcane magic, the Praetorii Arcanae. These are responsible for providing magical security for the senate and the highest offices, like the Imperial Treasury. They are not the only guards for this installations but part of the senate´s security forces. Embassies in foreign countries have one Praetorii as the other branches, Masks and Praes Thanatos are unsuitable.  The Praetorii are normally not deployed away from this posts unless the Praes Thanatos and the Six Magistrates in council decide that there is a need for them.  If the local arcaneum official perceive a magical problem in their area they are expected to assess the problem and call on the Praes Thanatos or the nearest Mask to deal with the problem.

The Emperor, the Pillars and Houses, and many rich and imporant citizens make use of a courrier service called the Raptors of Eyros. This group began as a local band, but grew to a powerful guild with guildhouses across the Empire. The courriers of the Raptors carry messages, small parcels, and the like--sort of like the Pony Express of the American Old West. They are known to be fast, efficient, brutal when it comes to protecting their charge, and apparently tireless. They use all sorts of techniques, such as mount replacement at relay stations, employment of magic-users to use boosting magics (or, for a higher cost, to simply teleport messages, but this is unaffordable to all but the wealthiest of the wealthy), and the like.  They are also absolutely neutral in all political matters, and are forbidden by both guild law and Imperial dictate from developing political ties with any of the Houses, or any senators. Such figures can emply them, but no more than that. Members of the Raptors have been fired or even, in a few cases, subject to Imperial execution for violating this dictate.

*Plot Points:*

Elven monuments were either made from delicately worked stone (preferrably marble), from wood, or even from bonsai'd trees. Trees of that sort were often quite large. Trees of this sort can be seen in Nistadeen. These monuments were sometimes covered in traceries of formal Elvish script, commemerating their purpose, or imbuing the monument with some magic, or anchoring some magic to the land around it.  This script translates from the Elvish as Silverlight. It has a reflective, silvery quality, giving it its name. When applied, it burns into what it touches by a half a finger's width. Under the light of certain stars the text glows with a matching light.

Most Elven monuments today are in ruins. Many were specifically destroyed, though some later ones were carefully dissected as tokens of victory. Many old families in Eyros have a stone or piece of wood from such an Elven relic. A number of surviving monuments scattered across the countryside are treated with Silverlight. Out of superstition- or fear, they were never torn down. It is often the early work of a member of the Praes Thanatos to visit a number of these monuments, and in conjunction with a local priest, renew declarations that they are anathema and put magical wardings against them. There is often defacement with the blood of animal sacrifices and black paint.  The Praes Thanatos has always felt that renewing those once per five or ten years is surely enough for reasonable caution, but the people living near the monoliths and sacred trees know that on the Summer and Winter Solstice these places glow with a fearsome light, and even those who cannot see the light can feel it for miles around.

Rumour has it that _House Taljik_ has connections (and some say _significant_ interest in) the _Dracheschatten_ an organisation active in a number of illegal and shady operations throughout the empire

Many doubt Pillar Mulcibe's anxious claims of celestial heritage. Those that doubt this claim theorize that Hephas was in fact a Vampire and that the members of Pillar Mulcibe are all Moroii, living vampires.

The gladiatorial arenas popular in Eyros have been attracting freeman competitors from distant lands in recent years, exciting the crowds with new blood and exotic appeal. Dark-skinned Mo'ahhi warrior-women with their _ginta_ whip-daggers and bone half-armor, olive-skinned Nientese sword-dancers with their curved bastard swords and lacquered leather armor, and O'hoa'ti bloodspell zealots with their copper daggers and wicker armor.... All have braved the difficult trade-route passes through the Blue Mountains in eastern Eyros, traveling from distant lands across the Dead Waters Isthmus in the frozen north beyond the Blue Mountains.  The aging Grand Monarch is increasingly worried that these foreigners are testing Eyrian combat skill and readiness, and he has posted more of Zhalccu province's forces near the Blue Mountains part of the border, worried that a foreign invasion may be coming in the near future. The Grand Monarch harbors suspicions that the Sultan of Indracca has been trying to garner aid in freeing the declining Sultanate from inevitable Eyrian rule.....

The Gladiator Arena's of Eyros are the domain of a number of competing 'Training Stables' which are often owned by Nobles or even wealthy merchants and guilds. Stables provide food, housing and training for their gladiators. Contrary to popular belief not all Gladiators are slaves. Many are criminals spared execution or consignment to the military in order to fight in the arena, others are volunteers who pay for training in the stables and may choose when to fight. Of course there are also Free men unattached to any stable who sign up to fight, the Stable Owners can however refuse such challenges but not those of another registered Stable.  The _Dracheschatten_ runs a large stable with its own training barracks (uner Taljik patronage) and champions in three different arena's across the empire. It is also this group that has been sponsoring many (though not all) of the Mo'ahhi, Nientese and O'hoa'ti gladiators.

Arbiters of the arcaneum surveilling the gladiatorial contests currently debate if D´achao is using magics to help in his battles (as said earlier magic besides arms and armor is forbidden in duels).  None of his opponents complained, as crying foul without reason results in fines and nobody is sure enough.  At the moment the arbiters consider to send for a wizard able to watch the entire duel with arcane sight spells.

The Zarthalts are dangerous predators which, despite Eyros's usual reverence for reptiles, are hunted ruthlessly.  This is because of their tendency to make the Eyrian wilderness dangerous for passers-by. Although it begins its life as an unintelligent quadrapedal saurial creature which looks like a Velociraptor on Earth, the Zarthlat has a powerful gaze that hypnotises onlookers into staring into its eyes slack-jawed. As they do so, it slowly drains their intellect and mind, distorting until it stands bipedally as a wicked monstrous humanoid with vague fragments of the memories of the victim. Meanwhile, the victim's hands become feet, and they hunch forward onto four legs, distorting and becoming an animal in mind and body.  The transformed Zarthalt enjoys eating human flesh, and perhaps the only small comfort is that the creature is sometimes unable to effectively make attacks against the loved ones of the mind that it has drained, standing dazed.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> D'oh! Forgot all about the Wiki.
> 
> Can we tell that I've been distracted lately?



 D'oh, so you didn't want the update?  Aw well, the grammar fixes should help, and at least I noticed this via e-mail before I did any more.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> D'oh, so you didn't want the update?  Aw well, the grammar fixes should help, and at least I noticed this via e-mail before I did any more.




Well, I'm just as happy having the updates here, since I find it convenient having everything in one place. If people are going to object to cluttering the thread, then we can just use the Wiki, but if folks don't mind, I'd like to keep doing updates here as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Well, I'm just as happy having the updates here, since I find it convenient having everything in one place. If people are going to object to cluttering the thread, then we can just use the Wiki, but if folks don't mind, I'd like to keep doing updates here as well.



 Okey-dokey, I'll finish the update then.  Sorry if I stopped in the middle, but I wasn't sure if you wanted it, and also I was contacting Necromancer Games because I won their Submit-a-Legend contest.  Wow, I'm having luck with these online contests recently.


----------



## Rystil Arden

*Update Part II: Pages 21-end with edits for wording choice (and a minor bit of conflict reconciling, see note)*

*Culture:*

Eyros is a bustling empire despite its slight decline in recent years, and despite the lack of new conquests in recent centuries. Instead, the Sovereign Dominion has better solidified its grasp on previously-conquered territories through more extensive conscription into the Sovereign Legions, and in more recent decades the implementation and deployment of the Enforcer Masks to pacify unruly 'protectorates'. Within the official borders of the Sovereign Dominion of Eyros, the last Imperial Census 5 years ago determined approximately 12 million people in Eyros, 4-1/2 million of them citizens, and the other 7-1/2 million consisting of peasants, elven villeins, and dwarven serfs. Approximately 2-1/2 million citizens and 4 million commoners are children, however. Many adults achieved citizenship in recent decades from higher conscription in the Legions, which grants citizenry after a 10-year term of loyal service, and the recent lack of conquests has made conscription relatively safe.....

On that matter, the Imperial Census indicated little over 60,000 of Eyros' 5,500,000 adults are currently serving in the Sovereign Legions, somewhat short of the normal 70,000 expected, due to a brief plague in Zhalccu province a few decades ago and several retirements. The Legions have been somewhat stagnant and declining in recent decades, for lack of sufficient funding and lack of any significant military campaigns in this time. The Second through Seventh Legions are each commanded by a Praetor from one of the Six Pillars, such that each Pillar controls a Legion. The First Legion is the Imperial Legion, serving the Grand Monarch and the Senators in defense of Eyrdeyn, but has declined to half its usual strength in recent years. The Imperial Legion is always led by a Praetor selected from amongst the Grand Monarch's immediate brethren, sistren, or cousins, those who were potential heirs of the same generation as the Grand Monarch. The Third Legion, led by House Vajar, and Seventh Legion, led by House Taljik, are at roughly 65% strength currently. The Second and Sixth Legions, led by Houses Zhal and Malarn, are likewise depleted but still close to 80% strength. Each Legion has a title by which its legionnaires call it, besides its numerical designation, such as the First Legion's title of Imperial Legion.

Each Legion is supposed to consist of 10 cohorts, each of which consists itself of 10 centuries, at the best of times anyway, and each century normally enlists 100 soldiers. Typically, any given Eyrian Legion is composed of 4 warstrider-mounted cohorts drawn from the citizenry and aristocracy, plus 2 cohorts of footmen primarily drawn from the ranks of lesser nobles and citizens, and 4 cohorts of auxillaries formed entirely from non-citizens. Dwarves and elves cannot join the Legions, with the exception that House Kiron has recently been allowing its elves to become legionnaires in the Fourth Legion, which a Kiron Praetor commands. Due to their particular territories and wealth, Houses Malarn and Zhal employ larger numbers of warstrider cavalry, so their Sixth and Second Legions, respectively, typically each have 6 mounted cohorts, 2 footmen cohorts, and 2 auxillary cohorts.

The Imperial Census also indicated, though for the Grand Monarch's eyes only, that there were approximately 2,200 elven Masks in service to the orc-blooded, 1,800 of which are the newer Enforcer Masks. The Grand Monarch also knows from the Imperial Census 5 years ago that there are approximately 1,300 gnomish necromancers in the Praes Thanatos, and somewhere upwards of 1,000 other known arcane practicioners in the Sovereignty, but most of these are of relatively minor power according to the Census and the Arcaneum.  Eyrdeyn itself, capitol of the Sovereign Dominion, was estimated at having over 100,000 people in residence, spread out over the city's mountain terraces upon Mt. Xark's southern half, as well as the surrounding foothills and plains.

A very few humans, orcs, and half-orcs develop abilities very similar to those of the paladins. These individuals are not called to duty by any religion, however, but instead serve as loyal warriors and protectors of whichever House they hail from, as though their royal blood and faith in their family was itself empowering them. In all recorded history, these "Soldiers of the Blood" have only come from the Pillars, but unconfirmed urban legend constantly speaks of them coming from lesser Houses as well.

The martial inclined monks of Eyros (I mean the ones who are the monks of the PHB) follow one central philosophy, that is derived from several sources and religious texts all over the world. They took from xalerian asceticism, elven mysticism and lizardmen connection to nature, shamanism and the good old orcs desire for fighting. The major influence were the techings from the lizardmen of Kohl´Tass, who contributed major parts of the philosophy and the martial art "Nature´s grasp". That technique became the foundation for the Dragon´s Way martial art practised by monks, today.

The monk´s way of life was formulated by the first monk, a human named Khyatil, a 1000 years ago, who was the first to combine the original lizardmen teachings with other philosophies.  A sentient being is made up from many parts, blood, bones, muscles. organsetc.. It is the same with the world. The world is composed of many parts that all work closely together, so the world is like one being, too. There is a connection between evrything and people are able to use this connection. 
Mastering one´s mind and body is essential to enlightenment. If you are master of your own, you are able to use these connection between you and the other parts of the world and master your surroundings.  The monk´s martial discipline, meditation, a strict diet and general asceticism is used to master the body and the mind.  Besides this philsophy the monks often follow different religous beliefs and incorporate them in a central philosophy. 
The different monasteries are sometimes at odds about certain interpretations and there is a yearly tournament in Eyrdeyn where monks of different monasteries compete and prove their point in best eyrian tradition. There is no central authority, each monastery is it´s own master.

Example for incorporating religious beliefs into the monk´s way: 
The being Maia of the draconic legacy is often regarded as one of the primal souls of the world. The other sentient beings are tiny sparks of her as the world continues to grow. In death people return to the sacred lizards who are the memory of the world. The messengers are beings who achieved transcendence, beings in perfect harmony. 
Taufenacht is regarded as another primal soul of the world, the one being filled with all the dark desires and lusts. People also carry a small spark of him within them. A true master seeks to purge his soul of Taufenacht and tries to be part of Maia only.  The unifying theory is mainly propagated from the monastery in Jazed´Khal. They believe that the creator is this world being and that everyone and everything is part of the creator.  The Praes Thanatos watches the monasteries closely, but realized that the monasteries are not organized enough to be a greater threat. Nevertheless, the necromancers keep a close tab on the monk´s activities, families and other loved ones just in case.  They are also a major patron of one gnomish monastery and monks from this cloister often work as bodyguards for the Patriae Sicarii and the gnome senators, when undead are not suitable, but an unarmed servant doesn´t raise an eyebrow. These are known as the Cestii Thanatos.

Monks are forbidden by imperial law to use normal weapons, because of security concerns. As most monks only show their skills in the tournaments, their fighting capabilities are not tested in war. This is an exception from imperial standard that all free beings are allowed to bear normal weapons, as the Senate felt uncomfortable, allowing an organized fighting force with their own fortress-monasteries to bear arms. To alleviate this they allowed the monks to have a selection of their own weapons, which the senate considers to be inferior.

Most monks in Eyros don´t mind fighting when necessary. Other monks adhere to the teachings of Vana, a female gnome monk who lived 200 years ago. She postulated that violence against another person is wrong. As all people are part of the world being, violence against someone else is like self mutilation and sign of an unenlightened mind. Only self defense is a viable option. Her pupil Janys later postulated that fighting aggressors is allowed so to prevent further damage to the world.  The teachings of Vana are popular among a minority of the eyrian monks and in every monastery are a few monks who adhere to her teachings.  One monastery in the Taljik province incorporated Vanaism in their teachings and all monks there follow it.  Detractors point out that Vana had some valid points but think that she was part of a Praes Thanatos plan to weaken the martial prowess of the monks.

*Politics:*

Debate in the senate is often interrupted by duels. All requirements for a duel are fulfilled in the senate. A special circle is the dueling place where combatants meet. Xirian dal-Taljik ty-Mulcibe of the Draconic Legacy is the current High Priest of the High Chamber and one of the few priests able to cast spells from the 9th veil. He and his staff of priests takes care of the wounds of the senators.  Kyatha dal-Malarn ty-Zhal is the current Head Judge of Violent Debate. The Head Judge is the most accomplished duelist of the senate and the judge of duels.

Rules for Duels are modified in the senate. The Head Judge is allowed to declare one duelist the winner before his opponent is unconscious, if he is clearly superior. If the senate disagrees the grand monarch or the speaker of the senate can declare one the victor. If only one of the dueling houses disagrees, they can challenge the head judge to a duel and nominate one of their own as duelist. As Kyatha has won all her challenges during her term as head judge, this is only done if one of the houses wants to teach one of their own senators a lesson.  The gnome senators are rarely challenged to a duel. It is considered bad manners and foolish to beat up a necromancer. If there is a point of debate the necromancers are expected to use their wits instead of their brawn. A Praes Thanatos senator got the right to nominate a champion in their stead but they consider it as option of last resort. All gnomish senators are proud of their debating skills and would rather back down than send in a champion. Only if the cause is important enough the Thanatos call in one of their Cestii bodyguards.

Other rules may be agreed upon between two senators as well. These would include agreements that the challenge be determined by the first strike that hits, or to not attack certain body parts. These are often decided between generally friendly senators, who do not wish to risk their friendship over some point of protocol, for example.

The Praes Thanatos are charged with the appointment of each of the six province's gnomish senators. Sometimes these senators are appointed from their own ranks, but are often drawn from the wealthy gnomish merchant houses. Currently there are three senators who are merchant house leaders (known as a Dom if male, Doma if female). The other three are politically savvy members of Praes Thanatos, one of which is a young Half-Gnome/Half-Dryad, the eldest daughter of the bloodwillow Dryad Sania.


*History:*

The history of Xaleris and Eyros is long and entangled. It was Xaleris's invasions at the height of its power that caused Eyrdeyn to unite with its sister cities to become an empire--it was to protect other lands from the Xal, initially, that Eyros troops were deployed in other nations. There have been numerous attempted invasions of Eyros by Xaleris and of Xaleris by Eyros over the long years, though these have been growing more and more infrequent as time goes on. The most recent one was over 70 years ago, when the ambitious half-orc general Salla Zul-Dagvar launched a secret expedition with over 2000 soldiers (mostly foreign mercenaries and discharged legionares) into Xaleris's Haza Dre (Spine of the Mother) Mountains. While his forces met with some success initially, ultimately their relatively small numbers were no match for the Xal's unrelenting attacks, and Xaleris's merciless climate. (Xaleris is swelteringly hot and dry, though the annual rainstorms are infamous for their ferocity.) Salla's legion was slaughtered to a man--Salla himself had earlier perished from a fever.  Salla's actions nearly led to a war between the two nations, which was only prevented when the Grand Monarch demonstrated that the general had acted on his own initiative, a story the Xal, hardly eager for conflict themselves, chose to accept. Though most believe this explanation, some are dubious. After all, they point out, isn't it strange that a general as skilled--even legendary--as Salla would undertake a lunatic invasion with so small a force, with no expectation of support? So the matter stands, still a matter of grumbling and theorizing after all these years...

*Religion:*

The followers (some use the term 'cult') of Hythates, legendary musician, mathematician, and magician, have long presented a problem to the Eyrian Senate. Brilliant, talented, masters of manipulating public opinion, as well as the other so-called Hythatian arts, Hythatians are both sought out as musicians, advisors, architects and loremasters, and feared as heretics, rabblerousers and dissidents. The reasons for this is their zealous adherance to Hythates's teachings, especially as regards the universe in general. Hythates was a Unifer, one of those who feel that Eyros is the creation of a Supreme Being outside of time. What made Hythates unique is that he felt that the Being created it by rules which can be divined by mortal men. All magical power, he felt, is the result of following these rules. Hythates's probing of these rules lead him to revolutionary conclusions in music, mathematics, and geometry, all of which he found to be connected. Later followers would discover uses for Hythatian learning in architecture, engineering, memorization, and planar science. 

Had this been the end of it, it wouldn't be a concern. However, Hythates mixed his findings in science with controversial religious teachings. He taught that all individuals were eternal, their spirits reborn endlessly into new bodies. He taught that all religions were in reality failures of faith, and distracted people from "the Source" as he called his Supreme Being, placing between men and the Source a wall that pretended to act as a bridge. He taught that governments were another distraction, and that an awakened individual would have no need of them, being fully accountable for their own actions. He taught that his followers had no need to submit to any authority that they did not feel worthy.  These teachings were somewhat less enthusiastically recieved by those in power then his scientific findings. However, for a horde of intelligent, iconoclastic young men and women, the Hythatian lore, as it was called, was recieved enthusiastically. For them it offered a reassuring, empowering new view of the universe, preferable to the doom and gloom of the Draconic Legacy and ancestor worship. The state found itself in a quandry--the services of the Hythatians were invaluable. The politics of the Hythatians were questionable. For many, the later trumped the former, and a vicious crackdown resulted. However, it was here that the Eyrian government made a miscalculation--the Hythatian movement were experts at dramatic presentment and emotional appeal, and were able to use the persecution to increase their popularity. Soon the Senate was facing riots and uprisings. It was then that the Grand Monarch Casca declared a conditional toleration of the movement, which has continued to this day. Many of the more reactionary members of the Senate still grumble about this, while some of the more prescient ones worry about the problems that might come in the future...

*Geography/Climate:*

Xaleris and the Eyrian continent (name) are loosely connected by a loose string of smaller islands and shallow, the Isles of Grief. This is the major invasion line for the both empire´s galleys and these isles are hotly contested. The name became common usage in the population because of the many soldiers who died there. 

Usually Invasion fleets are a combination of a small amount of warships and a large number of drafted merchant vessels who carry the vast amount of troops.  Even during invasion times both nations are loathe to invest in the navy as they consider it a waste of resources better spent for the ground army, that will fight the major part of the war.

Xaleris purchased the help of several of the halfling pirates to gain total control of the isles of grief bhy cutting resupply to the Islands controlled by the Dominion of Eyros. The Xalerians think it is better to pay real sailors to prey on eyrian ships instead of investing heavily in a navy.  House Malarn as the major seafaring House and main target would like to do the same and tries currently to negoatiate a deal with several of the more bloodthirsty and unscrupulous of the halflings. As all halflings hate or at least dislike Eyros, the chances of success are slim. This idea is considered top secret as it would outrage the other Pillars.

The First City's highest three terraces are entirely covered by the Grand Imperial Fortress of Eyrdeyn, a sprawling, many-layered palace of magnificent scale and beauty, built upon over the 3,000-year reign of Eyros by successive Grand Monarchs to be impregnable The Grand Imperial Fortress of Eyrdeyn is built in such a way that archers upon the walls and parapets could see and fire upon anyone within the courtyards and paths of Eyrdeyn's highest five tiers. This Fortress is always fully staffed with members of the Imperial Legion, which directly serves the Grand Monarch and the Senate.

Each of the Six Pillars maintains its own Imperial Fortress in their provincial capitols, such as the Imperial Palace of Malarn-ka. These Fortresses are reserved for members of the Imperial Legion, Praes Thanatos, Masks, Arcaneum, and the Grand Monarch, used in the manner of summer homes, where each Grand Monarch spends a summer in each of the Imperial Fortresses outside Eyrdeyn. Each Grand Monarch also tends to spend a bit more time in the Imperial Fortresses of their parent Pillars.

Oobrack is a large village ten miles inside the official Eastern boundaries of Eyros and about 30 miles south of the Blue Mountains. If one were to dig up the houses and dust off the streets, you would find the ground is the floor of an ancient stone border fortress of the Elven Knighthood, the Elpatha Sifela. Around the outline of the village, where it is debated in every generation whether or not to build a wall, are buried the shattered remains of Elven monuments to the dead.

Because of this ancient legacy, the Headman of the village has a small basement. In the corners are the shattered pieces of an Elven Monolith that once stood on the site of his home. There are the remains of Silverlight script on many of these pieces, and on the night of the Winter Solstice they glow with a pale blue light.  Several of these pieces have been gathered together and built into a small shrine in the basement, growing for the last twenty years. No one is sure who started it, but the village headman is also the head of a small cult worshipping the glowing rocks. They particularly ask for protection, since historically the village has had a hard time of it, what with the lack of walls. This cult operates mostly as a failsafe to please whatever forces might be about, their worship is done in tandem with the Draconic Legacy. Many of the little rituals of their cult are actually suggestions of a young man who the village has been grooming to be sent to the nearest city for a clerical education.

House Vajar controls the northernmost territory of the Sovereignty, Korvaj Province, a mixed territory of forests and plains around the Kohoal River and its tributaries. Vajar's provincial capitol is Tol-Vajar, built on the banks of the Kohoal many leagues northeast of Mhur, amidst some light woodland.

While Mhur is led by the Iron League in most matters, the real power in Mhur is the city's numerous, long-standing, and powerful guilds and work unions, who can force the city's work to a grinding halt if they don't like what the Iron League or the Grand Monarch of Eyros has to say. The Eyrian military has on rare occasions entered Mhur to quell riots and force the laborers back to work, but usually lets the Iron League work things out, and the people of Mhur know from past experience that they're best off not provoking the military to come in and settle disputes with mass violence. Most members of the Iron League are drawn from the leading councils and such in Mhur's guilds, which has reduced the friction in recent centuries, though occasionally a dwarven or elven guild holds a strike because of their slavish treatment.

*Other Races:*

Around 8% of the population of Eyros are Gnomes, and only small fraction of them( though very influential) are Praes Thanatos. They are capable merchants and great craftsmen, techicians, alchemists and engineers, largely eliminating Dwarfes from those businesses after their presecution began, which is one of the reasons for emnity between Dwarfes and Gnomes. Of six Gnomish senators three are Thanatos representatives, and three descend from Gnomish merchant houses. Gnomes also trade in magic items, created by Praes Thanatos necromancers (_Rystil's edit: Praes Thanatos members are one-and-all defined as necromancers by earlier posts, whatever their actual specialisation in D&D game mechanics_) who are particularly skilled in Enchantment and Transmutation, the vast majority of which are sold to Pillars and military.  One of the reasons for Mhur`s instability is due to Gnomish attempts to eliminate Dwarven guilds from the city`s industry, but majority of human and many orcish merchants oppose this attempt, since they don`t perceive the loosely organised and politically impotent Dwarves as a threat. 

Gnomish Merchant Houses are most firmly allied with houses Zhal( sharing their emnity of elves and Dwarves), and Malarn( since they adopted a few Gnomes into their House and Gnomish engineers/ Praes Thanatos wizards are providing help with the Malarn fleet, which is joint effort of House Malarn and Gnomish merchants to ensure sea trade and oppose Halfing Buccaneers.

The maritime technology of the halflings is far beyond that of other nations and yet it is eqaully constrained by the small size of their home islands, scarcity of resources and needs of raftbased living. This need for small, light and fast watercraft has been solved by the halfling use of outrigger and double-hull 'catamarans'.
These craft can be easily manouvered (the crab-claw on smaller craft can be controlled by a single person if required), they are extremely quick being able to run rings around the larger ships of Eyros and the outriggers provide great stability even in rough water. 

Recently Darrenback has introduced the innovation of a double outrigger a craft with seemingly magical capability as it virtually flies across the water with the hull bearly skimming the surface...

Darrenbacks Double Outrigger 'Soarwing'






Halfling Pirates at New Haven





Halfling Unarmed Combat training (New Haven)





Halflings mark their status by tattooing themselves with a wide variety of symbols, a habit that is unique among the people of Eyros. Many halfling "captains" are covered almost head-to-foot in such markings--such individuals are deferred to with almost superstitious loyalty by their kinsmen. While Eryosian rumor insists that each tattoo stands for a kill in battle, experts agree this a crude understanding of the system, where each brand in fact represents an accomplishment, a virtue--and in rare cases, a fault or a crime. Non-halflings whisper that some tattoos give their bearers magical abilities--halflings, when ask, raise their eyebrows mysteriously, then turn away, smiling smugly.

Darrenback has only one known tattoo on the back of his right hand. When halflings see it, they seem to stare openmouthed then flinch if Darrenback notices them.  It is rare to find heavily tattooed halfings in his presence.  Darrenback's tatoo, in addition to its weighty symbolism, is enspelled with a minor dweamour, the halfling bard spell Enlarge Self, which lasts for hours instead of minutes. He, like other halflings familiar with the magic, uses it to masquerade as a human, as a halfling under the effect of this spell is virtually indistinguishable from a human. Additionally, Darrenback's use of this spell makes his romance with Felra even more likely to elicit scandalous whispers were it to leak out.


*Other Nations:*

The Xal Emperors are drawn from the Cult of the Fools, ascetics who learn to deny worldly distractions by focussing body and mind. When they appear in public these monks wear brightly coloured clothes adorned with feathers and streamers. Singing and yelling in a strange language they act the role of madmen and children engaging in energetic dancing, acrobatics and buffonry throughout the streets. Nonetheless they are greatly respected for their wisdom and ability. It is known that the play the fool in order not to be seen as a threat to the Emperor whom the serve and whom one of them will eventually replace.

Often accompanying the Cult of Fools on these outings is the similiar Order of Jugglers, merrymakers whose impressive tricks and acrobatics are a common sight on the streets of Xaleris. The Jugglers are a mendicant order who train their bodies and minds to perform elaborate stunts, gaining what little money they can call their own by performing them for onlookers. They invaribly defer to the Fools when they around, and will often act as servants and factotems for the monks.  Of course, both groups have another side that is certaily less innocent then their public faces. When the Cult of Fools are not performing or studying their ascetic disciplines, they act as the Immortal Emperors magistrates and enforcers, investigating the affairs of nobles and priests to make sure that everything is following the Emperor's will, and settling disputes and legal matters. Their authority in such matters is absolute, and they may only answer to the Emperor himself.  As for the Jugglers, they act as the Emperor's spies, sabateurs, and in the senior branches of the Order, his assassins.

The process by which the Beloved Predecessors acquire Lichhood is a carefully guarded secret amongst the cult and involves a number of rituals taught only to the Immortal Emperor
1. The First step is a change of diet whereby for a 1000 day period the emperor must only nuts and seeds that can be found in the forests surrounding the Royal Enclosure whilst continuing his daily training regime. 
2. In the second stage, the Emperor must eat a small amount of bark and roots from pine treesfor another 1000 day period. He must also drink a special tea made from the sap of the urushi tree. 
3. The last step of the process is to be entombed alive in a stone room just big enough for a man to sit in for a final 1000 day period.

One of the Imperial Holdings on the Western Border of Xaleris is Ventis. Ventis has historically had a dualistic religion in which the ancestors of all good men were collectively responsible for good in the world. The original power of darkness, known simply as the Darkness, predates the forces of good in the universe. To them, the rulers (and most of the people) of Xaleris has long since given up their souls in service to the Darkness.  Ventis has hills practically riddled with silver deposits. Most of their spellcasters keep a low profile, as historically they contrived a way to convert Venti silver into deadly weapons capable of standing against the steel of their foes... or cast a light even into the Darkness.

There is one port nominally in Ventis, through which Nistadeen has begun a quiet trade to help the quietly growing Rebel Army centered in the Venti Hills. They have even noticed with some surprise some slight resemblence between their faiths.  Saint Lusair has had a vision (or so she called it), Ventis is the next realm to spread the faith.

Lately Eyros, and the world in general has seen--if not a flood, a steady trickle of young Xal leaving their homes to spend time abroad. Most who do this do it to escape Xaleris's stultifying atmosphere, and dolorous, inflexible religious customs. Many of these young people have come to doubt the Xal's faith in the Mother, noting foreign priests do just as well worshiping different powers, and even those who don't are filled with a sense of confinement in their native land. Thus they come to kick up their heels and make their pathways. For many, their time abroad is a dream, a time to drink of a freedom they would otherwise never experience.

From an Eyrian perspective, of course, it is a political nightmare. The Xal are foreigners, unfamiliar with Eyrian law and custom, and thus bound to cause trouble--however, those that arrive are usually high enough in Xal society that simply kicking them out would cause a great deal of bad feelings. Worse, quite a few are sorcerers, whose rather casual attitude towards their powers is a great contrast to Eyros's tight regulation of arcane casters, a fact that sends the Praes Thanatos and the Arcaneum into fits. They continue to suggest radical, unrealistic solutions to the "Xal problem" and launch into epic speeches where they mention "the Herewald situation" as demonstrations of what happens when Xal sorcerers are tolerated. Many Senators have taken to napping during these speeches, as very rarely does any new material come up.  Of course, there is another aspect to the Xal expatriates that has people worried--some are spies and agents of the Immortal Emperor, there to gather information and destablize things in Eyros. Presently, the largest number of agents have been sent not by the present Emperor, but by his Beloved Predecessors Onyx Turtle, Amber Locust, and Silver Hound to locate and take care of the present Emperor's missing sister, who they believe to be hiding somewhere in the Dominion.

For many centuries the nation of Saagersberg has been governed by an odd collection of community-elected grafen, currently four landgrafen, two markgrafen, an altgraf, a wildgraf, and two burggrafen, each of which manages a township. Each township is a collection of various small communities such as towns and hamlets, since Saagersberg has few true cities. While the solar Conquers Twice commands the nation, each graf handles the lesser matters of his or her towns and villages. Each township also has a militia commander titled herzog, as Saagersberg hasn't bothered with forming a true military since the old tyrant-barons were deposed by Conquers Twice.

The nation of Fyza is on the landmass of Xaleris. Its marshy shores and the mazelike canyons on its landward borders have given it the defenses necessary to be the first to break away from the Old Empire. 200 years ago, the inability of Xaleris to effectively get troops to an area not worth magical punnishment led to the local governers becoming the next thing to prisoners in their own homes. These people were essentially under the orders of local counselors selected by the Fyzars, whose suggestions were ignored at there peril. The Cult of Fools was systematically murdered or chased out of Fyza 80 years ago. For the last ten years, Fyza has been free.

Over the last century, quiet observers from Fyza have made their way to New Haven and out into the world, to see it through the ideas of a future sovereign nation. In the last few years, official representatives have been sent to New Haven to set up an embassy for official talks with other countries. The Fyzars are extremely paranoid about letting any foreigners onto their lands. As a result of their presence, Eyros has sent a representative to New Haven for the first time. This individual is being actively ignored by the halflings, and is trying to determine what it would take to secure Fyza as an invasion point into Xaleris.  Fyza is a culture of fishermen and woodworkers. They have a strong warrior tradition that they've been slowly reviving- it involves lots of standing still and eye-reading followed by brutal attacks. They have a very quiet, mercurial sense of humor- they might chuckle lightly, go dead serious and threaten your life, and seeing you understand, laugh once again at your reactions. They do not hold grudges, but have a tendency to assume power always corrupts.

The distant hordelands of O'hoa'ti'neumas are swarming with the O'hoa'ti tribes, human barbarians dedicated to lives of chaotic hedonism and violence, ruled by their bloodpriests and the supposed gods they serve. Bloodpriests range from scheming bloodmagi to rampaging bloodspell zealots, and they claim to serve the will of the Hungry Gods from the Burning Heart in Sky's Jealous Embrace, apparently sun-gods known in O'hoa'ti legend as previously the Joyous Gods. O'hoa'ti bloodpriests teach their kin and disciples to fight for the Hungry Gods and feed them blood to preserve their lives, until the day all worthy O'hoa'ti warriors can stand beside them and fight the Greedy Gods, to take back the Burning Heart from Cold Lord Sky and restore it as Life's Radiant Heart, "reforming the original paradise". A strange religion, given the O'hoa'ti ways of life, which consist primarily of rampant hedonism and even more rampant killing.

Folk of other lands are quite certain, however, that in actuality the O'hoa'ti's supposed gods are actually demonic patrons, who grant the bloodpriests magic in exchange for blood sacrifices and much more vile acts, unwitting (though not exactly unwilling) minions of demonic lords who wish to spread strife and evil in the world. O'hoa'ti hold cannibalistic and masochistic rites during the several 'holy days' of their religion, though some continue these practices throughout the year. Though many O'hoa'ti are vile and offensive, some are merely hedonistic and competitive, such as the O'hoa'ti gladiator champion D'achao the Bronze. Even the Mo'ahhi and Nientese humans, who occasionally ally with the hordes, doubt the O'hoa'ti religion and believe the barbarians are truly demon-worshippers. Not that they seem to have any particular problem with that, so far as foreigners (including the O'hoa'ti) can tell.

*NPCs:*

Riiisa Falyn, a friendly street acrobat of Eyrdeyn who is known for her love of children and furry animals (in contrast to most Eyrians, who prefer dhazi), has a terrible secret. Not only is she not Eyrian and not only is she a Xal expatriate, but she is also a member of the Cult of Fools and elder sister to the Jade Jaguar (thus, Riisa Falyn may not be her real name at all). Unwilling to undergo the process of lichdom like her brother after her, Riisa fled her country to avoid her fate, leaving the line of succession to the current emperor. Now she dearly hopes to avoid discovery by either her own people or the Eyrians, both of whom would execute her if they recognised her for what she reallt was.

Jbelli Imalh is a Goblin Blue who preaches a corrupted beleif in the 'Old Lords' - apparently elemental forces of Earth, Air, Fire and Water. Three years ago whilst exploring the caves beneath {_Northern mountains_} she discovered a clutch of four leathery eggs in a subterranean pool. She has been trying to nurture these eggs and hatch whatever maybe inside (which she beleives to be a sign of his Elemental Lords)
With the four eggs as a sign of favour she has started to gather a formidable following of goblins, lycanthorpes and other creatures of the north - for what purpose few can tell but it promises to be terrible indeed...

Each of these eggs radiates heat at a different temperature. It is not a great differential, and the hottest is not hot enough to cause pain, nor is the coldest colder than lukewarm. But there is a easily discernable difference between the temperatures.  These four eggs hold the spirits of 4 of the original Twelve (the stone circle).

The leader and founder of the Wraithman Deathskulls, Garthar Deathskull, is huge halfing that can almost equal grown human in size. He has reputation of a terrible warrior, unmatched in his rage , with tatoos covering his entire body, some of them carved deeply in flesh. Garthar`s men delight in violence, drinking from the skulls of their victims( some even say they drink their blood), and there are gossips of much darker practices, including ritual torture.
It is rumored that Demons from hell fight alongside Deathskulls, as there is a statue at the prow of Garthar`s capital ship, Crimson Wave, resembling an image of great Demon with many arms, each wielding diffrent weapon which some Sages speculate to be an aspect of Fiendish Lord of Battle and Bloodshed, The Bladed Tyrant, Cururultar. There are many rumors about halfing sorcecer who never shows his face, that is almost always at the side of Deathskull. Despite those rumors, or maybe attracted by them, many young halfings join Deathskulls, for there is never shortage of loot and battle when fighting on Garthar`s side, and some delight in the dread that Wraithskulls inspire.

*Animals:*

The Gundabah beasts (the Ankylosaurs mentioned aboved) are Xaleris's big beasts of war, crewed by archers and lancers in an armored battle station on the back of the creature. these walking fortresses are supported by infantry and archers. In the last centuries Xaleris population of these large lizards decreased but a new breeding program promises to strengthen the backbone of Xaleris´s army again.  Most of Xaleris neighbours also use Gundabahs in their armies.  As Xaleris is unable to ship them, their army is missing an important part of their forces and unable to use certain tactics. This may be one important reason that Xaleris army fared so poorly when fighting on Eyrian turf and likewise for Eyros without their warstriders.

Each Gundabah in Xaleris' army is mounted with a 10-foot-high, 10-foot-wide, 30-foot-long armored howdah of wood with thin sheets of bronze plating, which serves also to be a distraction to enemy soldiers as sunlight reflects glaringly off the tall bronze walls. The howdah battle platform is entered outside of battle by detaching the front armor-plates and rolling down a ladder, which takes 2 minutes if there are two men working on each level; the upper and lower levels are opened separately; however, this can only be done from the inside, a feature that prevents enemy soldiers from trying to get in. This special howdah has a 3-foot-tall opening around the middle, through which the ranseur-wielding lancers watch the battlefield and strike at nearby enemies. Six such lancers stand in this lower portion of the howdah, and each carries a scimitar and light crossbow for secondary weapons, when the enemy is too close or too far to strike with ranseurs.

On the howdah's small upper level, hardly 4 feet tall and cramped due to the bronze-plating roof, has only a 1-foot-tall gap around its top, through which six soldiers with repeating heavy crossbows fire away. The soldiers on the upper level of the howdah battle platform sit or crouch most of the time while protected by the bronze sheeting, but can easily see and fire from their crouching positions when desired, and it gives them a commanding view of the battlefield. They can even fire straight down at enemies by the base of the howdah's Gundabah, though it exposes the crossbowmen significantly. For such occasions, they carry a small supply of acid flasks to drop on enemies getting too close, which hardly exposes the howdah riders at all.  Lining the walls of the howdah's first and second floors is a large number of bolt cases for the crossbows, with the upper level containing many of the special bolt-packs used for repeating crossbows instead. Outside the howdah, large straps of thick leather lash the harness onto the Gundabah's back, reinforced with crude iron chains; these double as a defense against enemies cutting away straps.

Gundabah battle platforms have proven extremely effective and key components in the Xals' previous conquests on land, and the Gundabah beasts seem unhindered by their special howdahs and riders. The only tactics usually successful against these mobile battle platforms has been either mages blasting between the gaps, and soldiers launching or throwing acid or alchemists' fire through the gaps, since the riders cannot easily get out without usually two minutes of work. Special extra-large caltrops and similar impediments have proven mildly useful against the Gundabahs themselves, as have covered spike pits, but the riders usually manage to steer or sweep aside such obstacles; the triple prongs of ranseurs are good obstacle-clearers. A humorous tale sometimes told by Xals is that once, a group of crazy goblins fought the Gundabah platforms by crawling underneath the beasts, stabbing at their soft underbellies, but most goblins died when the beasts collapsed on them.

While the Gundabah howdah is the most radical element of the Xaleris military, for many, the defining characteristic of the Xal's forces is its infantry, the infamous Xal phalanx. A massive wall of heavily armored, shielded spearbearing troops, going sixteen men deep at times, for centuries the phalanx was the undenied dominator of the military field. It wasn't until the famed generals Casca Dal'Abdern, Tullus Ar'Berren, and Eryn "Ruby-Eye" Hyst crushed the Xal at Allas Point through the clever use of calvalry, artillery, and flanking maneuvers that its mythic reputation dwindled. As their wars continued, the Xals' refusal to adjust to a more mobile troop, as well as the increasing difficulties of coming up with enough men to form a viable phalanx, saw the steady decline of Xaleris as adventurous military power.  Back at Xaleris proper, however, the Phalanx remained a formidable opponent, especially when added to another consideration--for generations the priestly Order of the Tomb has handled the funeral rights of every dead Xal and slave. Even now they can raise such a force of undead so quickly even the Praes Thanatos is hard-pressed to deal with them--and some say, a little envious...

The gundabah howdah's can be broken up into 11 pieces, enabling twelve men and some ropes to set it up in the course of half an hour.  This is often done in extended forays of Gundabah units away from their homes.  The original Gundabah place was along a rocky enscarpment. Long ago, one of the Lich-Kings of Xaleris went mad, searching for something that is said to have never existed. He dug deep stone furrows out of the walls of the enscarpment, and down into the earth.  The Gundabah's were trained to climb into these tunnels, allowing a group of twelve to attach the howdah's in a matter of minutes. The Gundabah's are big enough to climb out readily.  Since that time, most Gundabah (bases?) have a number of ramped pits that make the howdah placement easier.  The original site has taken on a historical importance, and is used as a Gundabah training and breeding center.

For speedy travel, not many means of transportation can beat the Quickstriders, lean velociraptor-like dinosaurs built for speed, which have a movement rate of 90, rather than 60. Using Quickstriders, the postal service can deliver a message from Eyrdeyn to Malarn-ka in under two days if the situation is ideal (see the postal service post for more details on how this works).

The Ngaraf is another herd animal of Eyros and greatly prized for the silky wool that it bears and which is used to make Eyros silk cloth. The Ngaraf stands about 3 ft at the shoulder supported on six thick legs each ending in a claw, a shorter set of chelae are set by the head and used for feeding, digging and defense. The mouth is small and adapted for tearing vegetation and two smooth eyes sit mounted on short eyestalks.
The Ngaraf grows its silk during the cooler months of the year and it is harvested in spring. The silk comes naturally in colours ranging from a light lavender through white and even lime and pinks are known to occur depending on diet and region. A Breed feed exclusively on the leaves and bark of Bloodwillow has recently been developed and produce a distinctive reddish tint to their silk. The silk can also be dyed for a variety of other colours. Another larger species of Ngaraf (the Ngaraf Bullock) is known but doesnot produce silk though it is sometimes kept for food or as beasts of burden.


*Plot Points:*

The Grand Monarch's capitol (palace? fortress? I'm blanking at the moment) has a great chamber called the Hall of Predecessors. In it stand stone statues of all the prior Grand Monarchs. Unknown to anyone but the Grand Monarch and his closest advisors, one of the oldest of the statues is actually an advanced and fully sentient/awakened stone golem. In ancient days, the golem served as a protector of the Grand Monarch. It has not, however, moved from its spot in several generations, and none know if it's even capable of movement any longer. It does, however, still speak, and its long existance has made it one of the Monarch's most trusted advisors on historical and political matters (although its knowledge of current events is somewhat limited).

Disguised as traders, or diplomats, the military of Eyros has recently started sending in teams of spies or soldiers to neighboring countries. They are tasked with observing the tactics and state of readiness of their foreign counterparts. Whether it is a precursor to invasion, or simply information gathering for a warning of an attack against Eyros, only the Legionary HQ knows.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okey-dokey, I'll finish the update then.  Sorry if I stopped in the middle, but I wasn't sure if you wanted it, and also I was contacting Necromancer Games because I won their Submit-a-Legend contest.  Wow, I'm having luck with these online contests recently.




Congrats.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Congrats.



 Thanks!  I'm just really excited to get feedback from the gaming community other than a series of rejection letters.  For anyone interested, my entry (Aglaia, the Temptress in the Mists) is here 

http://p096.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm60.showMessageRange?topicID=118.topic&start=21&stop=40


----------



## Rhialto

Doug McCrae said:
			
		

> Ghalfaen is being ravaged by a purple worm of colossal size. A dissolute sorcerer named Herewald claims he can control it but he demands a terrible price.




So goes the popular impression of the relationship of between Herewald and Archduke Galldrian.  The truth is more complicated.

The Xal sorcerer Herewald (which is, it should be pointed out, a corruption of his proper name, Cyhier Val'dea, a name whose difficult-to-pronounce-for-an-Eyrosian-tongue syllables mean "King of the Valley") arrived in Ghalfean years ago, during the rule of the Immortal Emperor Amber Locust.  He began by performing various wonders and was quickly invited to the Archduke's court by the Prince Galldrian Vindros, who was astounded and intrigued by the Herewald's amazing powers.  A deep friendship sprung up between the two men, and soon Herewald was living in the Prince's palace, regularly performing miracles at the Galldrian's parties.  The relationship between Prince Vindros and the foreign magician was noted by his father, Archduke Hallin Vindros and elements in the Ghalfaen government loyal to Eyros as "highly suspect" and finally, after three years as Galldrian's guest, Herewald was banished.  Six months later, the gargantuan purple worm attacked Ghalfean, killing Archduke Hallin and destroying much of the government.  "His father's casket was no sooner in the ground," wrote the Eyrosian ambassador, "when the Prince rescinded the magician's banishment, and invited the damned Xal back into the kingdom."  Herewald arrived and immediately drove off the worm, an act for which he was given a title, and a small palace.

Since then, much to the displeasure of most Ghalfean nobles, Herewald has become omnipresent in the government.  He looks over appointments, he makes suggestions on policy, he oversees the collection of taxes--wherever the Xal sees something to be exploited, there he is.  When they complain to Galldrian, he looks piteously to the heavens and declares that  he'd like to be free of the sorcerer himself--but that damned worm!  Usually, an hour or two later, he and Herewald are reclining on cushions watching dancing girls together, as they share a cup of wine.  Many have noted that whenever the objections grow particulary strident, the worm makes another appearance, causes a great deal of damage to the Archduke's or the sorcerer's enemies, and then is driven off.  

One fear of the Ghalfeans has not come true, however--Herewald has NOT used his position to push Xal interests.  In point of fact, the sorcerer seems to have no loyalty to his home whatsoever.  The only interests he serves are his own--and those of Galldrian of whom he is truly fond.  Some suggest that Herewald is aiding him in his plot to blackmail various other nobles--a suggestion which seems very likely indeed.


----------



## Rhialto

A bump, for I love this thread so...


----------



## Mouseferatu

The deadline approacheth!!

As of this posting, it is Tuesday, March 29. I want you all to know that I will consider this thread complete, and begin seeking volunteers to write the PDF, on Monday, April 11. (That gives people almost two more weeks.)

This isn't entirely arbitrary on my part. Lions Den Press actually has a release schedule, and I want to be sure we fit this into it.

Feel free to contine contributing through the 11th, but also start deciding if you want to volunteer for any of the "real" writing, and how much you think you can handle. (Please try to volunteer for no less than 2,000 words, and no more than 10,000.)

Deadline for rough drafts will be in mid-May--precise date yet to be determined--so you will have approximately five weeks in which to do your writing. Please keep that in mind when volunteering.

One last _very_ important point. Failure to acquire sufficient volunteers, or having volunteers fail to meet the obligations to which they've agreed, _may result in this project failing to happen_. I don't say that to guilt anyone into helping. I just want to drive home the importance of people sticking by their agreements in this case. I really want to see this done. 

I have created a Yahoo group specifically for people who will be working on the PDF. If you request to join the group, I'll be assuming that you're volunteering to write (or provide art, or the like). You can find it at http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/Eyros/.


----------



## Sarellion

Contribution:

The imperial legion standard:
The standard is crowned by a dragon with his wings spread, sitting on a roof supported by 6 pillars. A red cloth hangs beneath the rod that is the floor of the building. There are golden letters stitched into the cloth identifying the troop which carries the standard.

The sign of the dragon and the pillars is the official heraldic sign of the Souvereign Dominion of Eyros. It is flying on banners and engraven above the entrance of imperial offices.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> The deadline approacheth!!
> 
> As of this posting, it is Tuesday, March 29. I want you all to know that I will consider this thread complete, and begin seeking volunteers to write the PDF, on Monday, April 11. (That gives people almost two more weeks.)
> 
> This isn't entirely arbitrary on my part. Lions Den Press actually has a release schedule, and I want to be sure we fit this into it.
> 
> Feel free to contine contributing through the 11th, but also start deciding if you want to volunteer for any of the "real" writing, and how much you think you can handle. (Please try to volunteer for no less than 2,000 words, and no more than 10,000.)
> 
> Deadline for rough drafts will be in mid-May--precise date yet to be determined--so you will have approximately five weeks in which to do your writing. Please keep that in mind when volunteering.
> 
> One last _very_ important point. Failure to acquire sufficient volunteers, or having volunteers fail to meet the obligations to which they've agreed, _may result in this project failing to happen_. I don't say that to guilt anyone into helping. I just want to drive home the importance of people sticking by their agreements in this case. I really want to see this done.
> 
> I have created a Yahoo group specifically for people who will be working on the PDF. If you request to join the group, I'll be assuming that you're volunteering to write (or provide art, or the like). You can find it at http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/Eyros/.



 Hmm...mid May is probably the worst possible time for a deadline for me, since that's when I'll have all kinds of deadlines and such.  I'll have to volunteer to write less than I would have, but I still volunteer nonetheless.  I can probably do 4,000-6,000 words.  Were the deadline at the end of the first week of June, I could easily do 10,000.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Contribution:
> 
> The imperial legion standard:
> The standard is crowned by a dragon with his wings spread, sitting on a roof supported by 6 pillars. A red cloth hangs beneath the rod that is the floor of the building. There are golden letters stitched into the cloth identifying the troop which carries the standard.
> 
> The sign of the dragon and the pillars is the official heraldic sign of the Souvereign Dominion of Eyros. It is flying on banners and engraven above the entrance of imperial offices.




The most wide spread religion among Halflings is a philosophy called Ve'Amares (the way of the sea). The central tenant of this philosophy is the importance of movement. Emulating the ocean waves, an adherent of Ve'Amares is constantly in motion. The most common application of this philosophy is the Halfling practice of working hard and playing harder. Sleep is seen as a necessary evil, not a leisure activity. Halflings see the demon Taufenacht as a personification of sloth and complacency, often portrayed as a listless and dehydrated Halfling. The symbol of Ve'Amares is a stylized crashing wave.

In it's most extreme interpretation Ve'Amares is a revolutionary movement seeking to tear down anything that would promote the status quo. These radicals (often called Tempests) are a small minority, but are the reason most nations do not welcome large numbers of Halflings within their borders. All Halflings were expelled from Eyros after a cabal of Ve'Amarian Tempests attempted to collapse the Eryian Senate building during the coronation of one of the Grand Monarchs.


----------



## Khorod

> Hmm...mid May is probably the worst possible time for a deadline for me




Mid-May through mid-June, for me.  Thats papers through finals time.    I can pull off 4-6 thousand as well.  Its an amazing, first-ever, all-humanities quarter.  I can't promise more than that... but I might be able to pull a little slack if things are going well around that time.

New Contribution:

Before the rise of Nistadeen as a mercantile power, the People mostly kept to themselves.  Until they realized their presence in the world was beginning to shrink.  Seeking to revitalize themselves, the ruler passed on his authority to his relatively youthful heir.  In an almost impulsive but nation-altering decision, Nistadeen was rebuilt as a naval power.

Few of the old guard appreciated this decision, and thus the Elven fleet was bereft of the most able warriors and spellcasters of the day.  Now, after another generation and a half has come of age and the benefits can be seen, Nistadeen's fleet has begun to expand in its power and presence.

The old diehards are still about however.  They are being pushed more and more towards a traditionalist mindset which effects everything they do.  The swordsmen of this faction are increasingly formulaic and ritualized and the spellcasters inflexible, but it will be another generation before the rulers of Nistadeen can risk offending this influential group.  The Elven King is well aware that should he stumble and grant these traditionalists power over the realm his people will be even worse off than when his uncle first had the fleet built.


(I wrote this thinking about a massive timescale- Nistadeen becoming a Naval Power of some degree 1500 years ago.  It occurs to me now that this might not be kosher.  The wiki page is down now, so I invite error-catches.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Zounds, considering that the entire half-orc system of Agathon was established only 350 years ago, 1500 years is pretty early.  Fortunately, your description itself allows for any timeframe at all, although it requires defining generation length of the Nistadeeni, so there won't really be any problems at all.


----------



## Arkhandus

Khorod said:
			
		

> Before the rise of Nistadeen as a mercantile power, the People mostly kept to themselves.  Until they realized their presence in the world was beginning to shrink.  Seeking to revitalize themselves, the ruler passed on his authority to his relatively youthful heir.  In an almost impulsive but nation-altering decision, Nistadeen was rebuilt as a naval power.*snip*




Contribution:

Far across the eastern sea from Eyros, near the western shores of the Luviar continent, lies the vast deserts and savannahs of the mighty Mo'ahhim Confederation.  The Mo'ahhi are somewhat-savage humans of dark brown skin, but also one of the most advanced of barbarian nations, maintaining their ancient ways merely by tradition and the fact that it has not held back their dominance in the region.  Women are the dominant power in Mo'ahhim, and men are little more than slave workers and servants to the females, though some men hold respectable positions in the clannish bureaucracies.  Some Mo'ahhi men are trained and sent out as ambassadors and spies in other nations, and these men rarely survive very long, but unwittingly do their jobs well.  Mo'ahhi warrior-women rule and hold all positions of real power in the Confederation, chiefest amongst them the mihar'ahan'na of each clan.  Strangely, the Mo'ahhi men largely do not resent this, as their society's religion teaches that women are the pinnacle of humanity, masters of life and death, to be venerated and served in order for humanity to prosper and grow.  Mo'ahhi value cunning, wit, and charisma, and their culture has longstanding traditions of dance, song, and storytelling.  Over the ages, Mo'ahhi have conquered a substantial portion of their continent's western half, though it is relatively barren.


----------



## Abisashi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...mid May is probably the worst possible time for a deadline for me, since that's when I'll have all kinds of deadlines and such. I'll have to volunteer to write less than I would have, but I still volunteer nonetheless. I can probably do 4,000-6,000 words. Were the deadline at the end of the first week of June, I could easily do 10,000.




My finals are all the first week of may, so pushing the deadline back a week (which might not be an option) might let me do more as well. Not sure yet how many words I can write.


Also, the wiki site (the whole thing, not just our wiki) is down, and has been for a few days now.


----------



## Sarellion

Khorod said:
			
		

> (I wrote this thinking about a massive timescale- Nistadeen becoming a Naval Power of some degree 1500 years ago.  It occurs to me now that this might not be kosher.  The wiki page is down now, so I invite error-catches.)




According to the summary, Nistadeen became a rival to Eyros several decades ago. There is not much about their rise to naval power so this could be a separate event. 
Something must have kept Eyros from invading the lands of Nistadeen or they lost them perhaps. 

I got time for writing but as it´s not my native tongue I am not sure how time concuming it will be. So I would volunteer for 5000 words.


----------



## Arkhandus

Man this thing's slowed down over the last week or something.  No contributions all day.  Dangit.  More contributions! *bump*

I suppose I may be able to volunteer around 4,000 words maybe, as it doesn't look like I'll be able to resume college until late May.  Double dangit.

As for stuff left to do here......
We still need to flesh out more of Eyros', Nistadeen's, Xaleris', Ghalfaen's, Kwlloch's, Indracca's, and Saagersberg's history.
We still need to flesh out some NPCs for these places, and/or things going on in these places that may be of interest for DMs or players.
We still need to flesh out more of the land's geography, landmarks, strange places, terrain features, place names, city names/quirks, and the names of the darned oceans and seas that are as of yet unnamed.
We still need to flesh out more of the political agendas, events, goings-on, and such.
We still need to flesh out more of the daily life, common events, fashions, naming conventions, holidays, celebrations, ceremonies, religious institutions, and such.
We still need to come up with more historical, famous, legendary sort of figures of Eyros' past, of which various towns, monuments, buildings, fortresses, terrain features, spells, holidays, and such may be named after.
We still need to flesh out more information on the races and their places in the nations around Eyros, such as Indracca, Xaleris, Nistadeen, Ghalfaen, Saagersberg, and Kwlloch.
We still need to flesh out more of the religions outside of Eyros, and perhaps a bit more on just what the Crucible and Draconic Legacy do in Eyros proper.
We still need to describe more about the Jagged Eye, Animus, Vildaxaranthus' territory/minions, and any other secret societies, cults, rebellions, and so on.
Folks might still also contribute something about Orrukar, Mo'ahhim, Nientei, O'hoa'ti'neumas, the mysterious fog-shrouded western isle, or the Nistadeeni-discovered far-southern desert land of thri-kreen and such.  Or any of the barbarian tribes or other undescribed stuff around Eyros proper.

As for me, I've one more tidbit about foreign nations to post (Nientei), and then I'm going back to contributing tidbits about Eyros proper as described above.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Man this thing's slowed down over the last week or something.  No contributions all day.  Dangit.  More contributions! *bump*
> 
> I suppose I may be able to volunteer around 4,000 words maybe, as it doesn't look like I'll be able to resume college until late May.  Double dangit.




Well, sorry to hear about the school woes, but we'd be glad to have you aboard.

You should go and sign up on the Yahoo group.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Okay, folks, since we're in the home stretch, I'm going to relax the rules a bit.

The requirement is now _three_ posts before you can contribute again. 

Hope that makes things easier.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Contribution:

Up until recently, when the Nistadeeni fleet has allowed them to become an expansionist kingdom, Eyros ignored them as a backwards lot of forest-dwelling elves.  Nistadeeni land may be lush and verdant, a throwback to their older nature-worship, but it is not very desirable for common agricultural uses, nor is it an ideal fighting ground for Eyros's army, used to the vast open spaces of their homeland.  Currently, some Eyrians, particularly House Zhal members who can't stand the idea of an elven nation, have begun to regret that Eyros didn't simply destroy the tribes of Nistadeen before they solidified into a kingdom and became powerful.


----------



## Sarellion

@Arkhandus
Your post about the Grafen in Saagersberg sounded very good. Do you want to contribute it? 

Contribution:
The Grand Marshal Zhavarus dal Zhal led 6 legions into Nistadeen 1600 years ago. They established garrisons to pacify the land and tried to subjugate the the popluation. Then he tried to pacify the elves of the inner woods. The battle of the silver forest is still one of the most embarassing defeats the empire suffered, being second only to the defeat of New Haven. It is said that the grand monarch went insane after hearing of the lost battle, running around in the palace, screaming "Zhavarus, bring back my legions!"
The remaining garrisons were hit by guerilla tactics and a wasting disease. After this defeat every other force attempting to colonize the lands of Nistadeen was struck with this disease, called Valjins Curse. Every time the empire considered to invade this worthless stretch of forests, there were some other pressing matters coming up, like the war of crumbled pillars, a xalerian or indraccan invasion or other civil strife.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Great post on battle in Nistadeen!  I was actually going to write up something very similar for my next contribution, but yours already does the job admirably.


----------



## Rhialto

There were other reasons for the nations of Xaleris and Indracca's tendencies to invade whenever it looked like the Eyrosians were poised to conquer Nistadeen--aside from a desire to keep a thorn in the side of their common enemy, Nistadeen was a valuable route _around_ the Eyros hegemony, allowing Xal and Indraccan to trade freely, away from the prying eyes of Praes Thanatos.  Further, the decadent cultures found the trade in the addictive hatza nuts and yol blossoms that grew in abundance in Nistadeen's woods to be a great draw.  With the elves acting as middlemen, Nistadeen's beginnings as a mercantile power were sown.  In the kingdom's early years, the Xal and Indraccan often lent it quiet support--advice in war, military training, and advanced weapontry.  

While relations are no longer as cordial as they were, the three nations remain in what Senator Maarius calls "a quiet triple alliance, dedicated to our overthrow, so that if an Eyrosian legionarre kills an Indraccan in a barfight, it's increased piracy in the Isles of Grief, and double prices on foreign luxuries those damned pointy-ears bring in."


----------



## Sarellion

Thanks, I ripped a little bit from history. I thought of Varus defeat in Germania during the reign of Augustus that stopped roman expansion into Germania. Augustus said something like this when he heard of the defeat, but I am not sure if the translation is correct.

A question: Do we want to keep the stuff about the imperial oath, Tellas, Aelkadas spell and so deliberately vague? Some ideas about them them jump around in my mind but not sure how we want to handle this.

@Rhialto
   
Great post. It explains the rise of Nistadeen as a mercantile power and the senator´s saying is very funny.

It´s the isles of grief or do you mean different islands?


----------



## Rhialto

Thank you.  And I changed it, immediately.

Also, allow me to state that history is the best place to steal stuff from.  So many neat stories...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Thanks, I ripped a little bit from history. I thought of Varus defeat in Germania during the reign of Augustus that stopped roman expansion into Germania. Augustus said something like this when he heard of the defeat, but I am not sure if the translation is correct.
> 
> A question: Do we want to keep the stuff about the imperial oath, Tellas, Aelkadas spell and so deliberately vague? Some ideas about them them jump around in my mind but not sure how we want to handle this.
> 
> @Rhialto
> 
> Great post. It explains the rise of Nistadeen as a mercantile power and the senator´s saying is very funny.
> 
> It´s the isles of grief or do you mean different islands?



 I agree that its probably best to keep some of this vague.  These areas are so mysterious that it is nice to leave the final mystery up to the DM.  That said, if we were to flesh some of them out in an interesting way, that could also work too.


----------



## Arkhandus

My post about the grafen in Saagersberg was a contribution.  The post explaining what types of graf were which, was not a contribution, just a clarification.


----------



## Khorod

I like the idea of sidebars, sideboxes, and the like including some details for how a GM might flesh out such mysteries.  That way its not canon, but there's still suggestions about what to do with it.

This is the last of my long-waiting contributions.  Its just such an example of something that should probably be an aside from canon material.

New Contribution:


			
				Khorod said:
			
		

> Pillar Mulcibe has any ancient stash of treasure passed down since the conquest of the Elven realm. This treasure has been stolen and recovered on several occasions. Some has been sold to get through tough times, and some has not withstood the ravages of the years. In this treasure is the Ven Loqandis. This gold-bladed sword was created by the leader of the Elves to strengthen his hand picked warrior-a champion, bodyguard, and personal agent.
> 
> No one knew that amongst its magics was a tremendously complicated geas that the Elven Archmage had layered into the magic- enchantments of loyalty to himself and the Elven people, requirements to fix certain problems. Amongst these were a series of directives about what to do if the People were conquered...
> 
> This sword has been carefully locked up and forgotten for the last four centuries. For all who hold it for longer than an hour (at night) begin to go mad. Also amongst the sword's many enchantments were the means for the swordbearer and the Archmage to communicate. It was determined by sages those centuries ago that to hold the sword connected one's mind to spirits of the dead, and thus to madness.
> 
> The Jagged Eye's most talented seers always strive to discover weapons of the past, and recently they came across this sword. Typical of seers, they had few details, and those few they had were misunderstood. They thought the sword had been designed to empower those who sought the destruction of Elven enemies. That is at best an incomplete understanding of the blade.



Sending out a team to collect the sword, the Jagged Eye operatives manipulated a scion of Mulcibe to go and get the weapon and bring it to them in the night.  Unfortunately, the team had been suitably overcautious, and it was not easy for the young man to reach them.  In fact, despite their manipulations it took well over an hour.  At his arrival he was dark eyed and raving with madness.  Sword in hand and blazing with dark energy he struck down all before him.  In the wake of their passage, the spirit world quietened, and he found peace for the rest of the night.

Athad Ren-Oliir Dal'Mulcibe cried for a short time, shuddering at the memory of the madness.  He quickly made way to the home of his uncle, the best loremaster of his branch of the Pillar.  Telling his Uncle what had happened, he was given a charm that would strengthen the defenses of mind and spirit and acclaimed the next day for his heroic victory over the Jagged Eye.

Two days later the charm began to fail, and on the third day he went mad and killed his sister.  Rather quickly, peace returned to him.  For again, in the wake of spirits' passage the voices of hell are silenced.  This time, however, he made some sense of the voices.  They were demanding things of him.  The sword itself was demanding things of him.  And in those demands was the promise that it would be easier -not like it was, but easier- if he obeyed.

Disappearing into the night, Athad entered the caves of the Crucible, stole a piece of blessed lavarock, and made his way across Eyros to the village of Oobrack.  Without fail he went mad every four or five nights, until he realized that if he killed someone near the brink of his own mind's limits he could head it off.  So far in his travels he has sought out bandits and prisoners.  But how much longer will he be able to find such people?  And as the madness stains his mind more and more... will he still be so discerning?

*Roleplay Suggestion: *This is an NPC/Plot Hook.  However, it might also make an interesting solo game, where Athad is replaced by the PC.  The PC gets captured by the Jagged Eye, psionically compelled to raid a well guarded Pillar treasurestore for a forgotten sword, and deal with the deleterious effects of the sword's magic and compulsions.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Edit: Okey-dokey, all is great now


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmmm...only need to wait 3 posts, eh?

Contribution:

The influential half-orc senator Arjok Faras Dal-Malarn Ty-Taljik has entered some sort of secret agreement with the Bloodsong Buccaneers, and he is on good terms with Captain Darrenback.  During his years in the Senate, he has had ample time to witness Felra's charm, grace, and masterful debating skills, and he has secretly fallen in love with her, attempting to move himself into a position where he will be set as one of Felra's token husbands to represent the non-Presumptive Pillars (mentioned far above).  The only one to whom Arjok feels safe confiding his secret dream is the garrulous and seemingly-trustworthy Darrenback.


----------



## Arkhandus

In the extremely far east, along the rocky highlands of the Luviar continent's east shores, live the highly civilized but militaristic people of the Nientei Coalition.  Nientei is a scattered collection of city-states and villages of the 36 Imperial Compacts, each Compact ruled by a sovereign Imperial Family descended from the original Emperor of the Nientei Imperium.

The 47th Glorious Emperor of the Blessed Domains of the Nientei Imperium, Most Honored of Mortal Men, Dragon-Friend and Son of the Heavens, was murdered over a millenium ago by the demon lord Cururultar, the Bladed Tyrant, known to Nientese however as Ginachi-Hito Shinnaku no Oni Kai.  Since the Emperor had no heirs or close relatives able to succeed him, the families closest related by earlier Emperors began competing to take the throne, but none was able to succeed, and by the ancient laws of Nientei they eventually had to concede that none could have the throne.

Ever since then, the Nientese have awaited a new Son of the Heavens to bless their realm and become Emperor, but they are exceedingly wary of pretenders.  One such pretender was an avatar of Ginachi-Hito Shinnaku no Oni Kai himself in a disguised form, which Nientese yamabushi ("mountain warriors", fighting priests) found out and banished, though it cost the lives of a few valued priests.  Nientese lands have since been ruled as individual provinces, or Compacts, by the Imperial Families, who battle frequently with eachother and neighboring barbarians for territory, glory, and resources.  Nientese battles are highly ritualized and intricate affairs governed by honored tradition, though most Nientese laws of combat do not apply when fighting those whom Nientese deem "barbarians" (which is most everyone non-Nientese, so far as they're concerned).  Nientei is warmed by an ancient blessing, one that has been fading slowly since the death of the last Emperor.


----------



## Sarellion

Contribution:

The city of Khemar in the Blue Mountains Peaks sprung up around the most important gold mines of the eyrian empire. The city is located in the Zhalccu province and heavily guarded.  The Jagged Eye often attacks the caravans frequenting the roads to the city.


----------



## Khorod

Because the Royal Pass itself is guarded and patrolled by Imperial authority, the tolls on the transportation of gold out of Khemar are tremendous.  In recent years, as the gold output has increased, the guards have had to be increased as well... just to guard their own toll-collections.

Pillar Zhal is petitioning to take over the management and protection of the pass, but the Grand Monarch sees this as a great source for the treasury of his throne.  At his behest, Felra is leading the move to increase the number of Guards and post a Guardian Mask (and maybe a couple Enforcers) in the Blue Mountains.

One of the Gnomish Senators have responded with the idea of posting a unit of the Legion of the Dead under their general.  The intimidation value alone would help keep things settled.  It would also be useful to see if the Undead can be used in other than a massive conflict.  

This has the added advantage (to the Praes Thanatos) of getting Bloodtooth far from the capitol and the bulk of the Legion of the Dead for the next few years.


----------



## Rhialto

Nistadeen's naval superiority rests in its ships--true galleons and galleases, with multiple masts, capable of incredible speed and seaworthiness.  With them, the Nistadeeni reach in weeks what the Eyrosians with their cumbersome galleys, and the Xal with their even more combersome dromonds can only reach in months of hugging the coastline, and sometimes cannot even reach at all.  Ironically, Nistadeen's greatest strength faced heavy opposition from religious and political forces, and almost was never built at all, and its creator would die penniless, and be buried in a pauper's grave.

Elthias Delystas was a brilliant shipwright who wished to abandon the designs of the Xaleris Empire, and create a new, more distinctly Nistadeeni method of shipbuilding.  Studying the halflings' techniques, he combined them with the more worthwhile aspects of the Xals' ships, and created the first plans for a caravel.  However, he faced severe opposition from many Nistadeeni who felt that such a ship would offend their trading partners.  (Which, in many ways, it did, but truth be told, Xaleris and Indracca both had bigger matters on their minds.)  More severe, ironically, was the persecution for his ideas based on his religious beliefs--Elthias was a Hythatian, a set of beliefs that the more religious Nistadeeni hold in greater suspicion then the Eyrosians.  Denounced as a foreign infiltrator (Elthias's paternal grandfather was Eyrosian-born), and accused of impiety, Elthias faced constant persecution, and was unable to recieve any funding for his project.  Finally, selling and mortgaging all his possessions, Elthias was able to build his ship, which with typical Hythatian defiance, he called _Transcendent Truth_.   He then set out on a voyage to Xaleris, vowing to make it in a month.  

The voyage was difficult.  His crew consisted of a handful of desperate elvish sailors, many of whom were looking to avoid difficulties at home, and quite a few halflings, who he'd hired for their expertise in ocean matters, and few of whom spoke the elvish tongue with any fluency.  They faced storms, at least one mutiny, and pirates.  (Ironically, their first encounter with pirates proved to be their last, when the halfling captain who boarded their ship discovered, with some delight, that his brother was the first mate.  Afterwards, the _Transcendent Truth_ sailed with a small accompaniment of halfling skiffs, who provided fish and other victuals to the larger ship.)  But finally, the ship came to Xaleris.  It had taken them in two and a half weeks.  Elthias had in fact, _beaten_ his own estimate.

The return voyage was one of triumph for the shipwright, who now rested assured that his innovation would at last be appreciated, and set to work on making even more advanced plans for ships.  However, on his return, he was arrested on a variety of charges ranging from heresy to insolvency, and his papers were seized by the government, who promptly commisioned the building of a new fleet.  Elthias spent three decades in prison, and when he emerged, it was as a bankrupt, ruined man.  He died two years after gaining his freedom, of drowning.  It may have been a suicide.

These days, Elthias's birthday is a national holiday, and Nistadeeni shipwrights regularly raise their glasses to man who in life, was deemed too dangerous to be relied on, and too foolish to be believed.


----------



## Sado

I quit keeping track about 10 pages ago.  Is this long enough to publish a full hardback setting guide yet?  'cause if so I'll buy it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmm...100% of our pirates have been male so far. Time to end that once and for all!

Contribution: Captain Rhiana Nyvh is infamous among the halfling pirates for her incredible swordsmanship. In fact, many believe her to be the best duelist among the halflings. This is perhaps aided by her unique psionic size-changing tattoo, crafted for her from ancient inks from ancient Alkshalnjar by a near-dead Jagged Eye psion who she and her ship, the Aquilena, saved from a pursuing contingent of Eyrian warships (for more, see the Rules thread when I get the time to write it up).

Rhiana's reputation allows her to be choosy, and so she has surrounded herself with many of the most promising up-and-coming female halflings as her crewmates. Her all-female crew and flat disinterest with suitors has led some to speculate from afar that she likes the ladies, but anyone who knows her personally knows that there is room for only one man in her heart, the elusive Captain Darrenback. Because of his refusal of her love, Rhiana has playfully but semi-seriously declared that she will chase him down and make him hers.


----------



## Sarellion

Summaries of the thread are here:

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2094303&postcount=609

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2124586&postcount=951

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2124619&postcount=955


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sado said:
			
		

> I quit keeping track about 10 pages ago.  Is this long enough to publish a full hardback setting guide yet?  'cause if so I'll buy it.



 Thanks for your support Sado!  I doubt that we have the initial investment capital to do an actual print-run of Eyros (those things are expensive risks), but we are going to start working on a PDF very soon.  We'll let you know when its done (I'm hoping we can get an announcement on the front page of ENWorld to the effect of "ENWorld's own Sovereign Domain of Eyros has become a PDF for sale from Lion's Den Press." or something like that).


----------



## Sarellion

Contribution

During his reserch for his papers about the vale of Ur, Kalis Dal Malarn found some text fragments indicating that the Vale of Ur was a great source of power for an ancient empire in the mythic age before the Deceiver´s War. This empire was the largest of the the world and it´s capital city was surrounded by walls of air and water. The cause of the empire´s fall is not stated on the remaining fragments only that it disappeared in the mists of time. 

Kalis assumed that the twelve rulers of Kwlloch got their hand on a similar text or know even more about it, given their efforts in the attacks on the vale.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> During his reserch for his papers about the vale of Ur, Kalis Dal Malarn found some text fragments indicating that the Vale of Ur was a great source of power for an ancient empire in the mythic age before the Deceiver´s War. This empire was the largest of the the world and it´s capital city was surrounded by walls of air and water. The cause of the empire´s fall is not stated on the remaining fragments only that it disappeared in the mists of time.
> 
> Kalis assumed that the twelve rulers of Kwlloch got their hand on a similar text or know even more about it, given their efforts in the attacks on the vale.



 I've always been meaning to provide examples of findings that Kalis researched that weren't correct, since we said that his speculative nature led to many such, but we've only provided examples of his highly accurate findings up til now, and I keep forgetting.  Good call in putting some of that in for us.


----------



## Sarellion

That´s canon. All correct and true. Kalis is just a target for badmouthing and propaganda  The Ancients are still out there and want to discredit him for finding out the truth.   

Just kidding.  

Seriously, he found a fragment stating this but with many parts missing. He made some wild guesses and published them without much/anything backing up his theory.
Kalis could have found a faerie tale, took it for truth and exaggerated wildly. 

I think of it as Eyros version of Atlantis. 

I wonder did it contradict something? I wanted it vague and full of hints so that it could be (somewhat) true if a DM or future contributor wanted to.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> That´s canon. All correct and true. Kalis is just a target for badmouthing and propaganda  The Ancients are still out there and want to discredit him for finding out the truth.
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Seriously, he found a fragment stating this but with many parts missing. He made some wild guesses and published them without much/anything backing up his theory.
> Kalis could have found a faerie tale, took it for truth and exaggerated wildly.
> 
> I think of it as Eyros version of Atlantis.
> 
> I wonder did it contradict something? I wanted it vague and full of hints so that it could be (somewhat) true if a DM or future contributor wanted to.



 Hmm...some of it could probably have a basis in Eyros reality.  But we do know at least parts of it that are definitely wrong.  Its pretty funny but that sounds like WoT too, which I know you haven't read.


----------



## Sarellion

I rip of Jordan without even knowing.    

What are the wrong parts? Wouldn´t be good if it´s obviously a false legend.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Don't worry about it; its a few varied pieces of posts combining together (but one main chunk comes from post 174, the first mention of Kalis which said that Kalis's article was a thought experiment based on analysis of incursions from Kwlloch with no solid answer as to why or evidence thereof.  So when I saw your post, I started thinking of why Kalis didn't publish this if he discovered it while doing that research, as we know for sure that he did not publish it.  I had originally thought that you had planned for it to be a dubious theory where Kalis went wrong or something even he was unsure of the validity.  I now realise from your post that you meant that he strongly believed it to be correct and kept it to himself to guard the knowledge, even at the expense of publishing something this noteworthy.  That works too, although it wasn't how I initially envisioned Kalis reacting, and there's absolutely no need to change a thing in your post.  

Fortunately, as long as we leave the post the way it is, as a mysterious and possibly true bit of lore, it will work great (my opinion now: let's keep the Vale of Ur a mystery for the DM to decide).


----------



## Arkhandus

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> but anyone who knows her personally knows that there is room for only one man in her heart, the elusive Captain Darrenback. Because of his refusal of her love, Rhiana has playfully but semi-seriously declared that she will chase him down and make him hers.




Sigh.  How did I know someone was going to now turn the whole Felra/Darrenback thing into a love triangle or two?  .....Yeesh.     Though I rather suspected (and yesterday wanted to snarkily comment) that next someone'd mention a Kiron half-elf madly in love with Felra, filling this triangle+ with more halves....

Ah well, I guess this might nonetheless be of interest as an adventure hook to some DMs or players....  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Sigh. How did I know someone was going to now turn the whole Felra/Darrenback thing into a love triangle or two? .....Yeesh.  Though I rather suspected (and yesterday wanted to snarkily comment) that next someone'd mention a Kiron half-elf madly in love with Felra, filling this triangle+ with more halves....
> 
> Ah well, I guess this might nonetheless be of interest as an adventure hook to some DMs or players.... :\



Guilty as charged.  Want me to throw in a Kiron half-elf as well  ? On the other hand, I created Felra and her illicit affair with Darrenback too. I don't know what's so wrong with love triangles (or in this case a love 'Z').


----------



## Arkhandus

Sarellion said:
			
		

> During his reserch for his papers about the vale of Ur, Kalis Dal Malarn found some text fragments indicating that the Vale of Ur was a great source of power for an ancient empire in the mythic age before the Deceiver´s War. This empire was the largest of the the world and it´s capital city was surrounded by walls of air and water. The cause of the empire´s fall is not stated on the remaining fragments only that it disappeared in the mists of time.
> 
> Kalis assumed that the twelve rulers of Kwlloch got their hand on a similar text or know even more about it, given their efforts in the attacks on the vale.




Kalis also presented the possibility that this might be linked to the strange, large, fog-shrouded island in the western sea at the edge of Eyros' ships' reach.  It could be entirely false of course, but it could also explain why no ships have made it through the fog (or at least, none have made it through and come back, according to Eyros' naval leaders).  A few freelance mages in Eyros managed to learn of this theory from Kalis and began attempting to charter ships to take them to the island, hoping to find something of arcane power.  These efforts have been ongoing for some time now, but the four mages have had no luck so far.


----------



## Sarellion

I see. I envisioned Kalis as a brillant historian who just went a little bit out of the usual with his theories. So he analysed his data about the incursions, found some stuff about the vale as a possible explanation and published it. 
The other historians just pointed out that he doesn´t know where the fragment is coming from, if it´s "Romeo and Juliet" or the "Complete Historic Encyclopaedia".

The stuff about the thought experiment seems to be a cop out from his publisher if I read the post correctly.


----------



## Sarellion

I wonder how eyrian love dramas look like with nobles engaged in a quartet marriage.

The imperial theater featuring:
"Romo, Julitha, Trist & Isora"


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> I see. I envisioned Kalis as a brillant historian who just went a little bit out of the usual with his theories. So he analysed his data about the incursions, found some stuff about the vale as a possible explanation and published it.
> The other historians just pointed out that he doesn´t know where the fragment is coming from, if it´s "Romeo and Juliet" or the "Complete Historic Encyclopaedia".
> 
> The stuff about the thought experiment seems to be a cop out from his publisher if I read the post correctly.



 Sure, that works as a possibility too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> I wonder how eyrian love dramas look like with nobles engaged in a quartet marriage.
> 
> The imperial theater featuring:
> "Romo, Julitha, Trist & Isora"



 Probably works like drama from all the many real-world polygamist cultures, I would suppose.  So we probably wouldn't see any Tristan and Iseult story, since if King Mark had great respect for Tristan, he could just bring Tristan in with him on the marriage instead.


----------



## Sado

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Thanks for your support Sado!  I doubt that we have the initial investment capital to do an actual print-run of Eyros (those things are expensive risks), but we are going to start working on a PDF very soon.  We'll let you know when its done (I'm hoping we can get an announcement on the front page of ENWorld to the effect of "ENWorld's own Sovereign Domain of Eyros has become a PDF for sale from Lion's Den Press." or something like that).




Wow! I was just kidding.  I thought this was all just for fun.  Heck yeah, sign me up for a pdf.

And it will be cool to know I had a small part in helping create it.

We'll be bigger than the Realms!


----------



## Sarellion

I wonder if it´s one of the reasons that Eyros is still going strong. The other exercises, with the exception of Rhialto´s Aleasana ended pretty quickly, even Razina stopped.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> I wonder if it´s one of the reasons that Eyros is still going strong. The other exercises, with the exception of Rhialto´s Aleasana ended pretty quickly, even Razina stopped.



 Well you need to draw a few dedicated posters to make it work.  Also, a lot of the other ones came in with a lot of presuppositions that drove people away.  I know when I saw the author of CE#2 shooing away almost all of the first few posts because they didn't fit with Dark Crystal or the elevations on his map, that I knew I didn't want to contribute, for instance.


----------



## Rhialto

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Sigh.  How did I know someone was going to now turn the whole Felra/Darrenback thing into a love triangle or two?  .....Yeesh.     Though I rather suspected (and yesterday wanted to snarkily comment) that next someone'd mention a Kiron half-elf madly in love with Felra, filling this triangle+ with more halves....
> 
> Ah well, I guess this might nonetheless be of interest as an adventure hook to some DMs or players....  :\





Hey, I'm surprised no one's picked up on the fact that I've strongly implied that Galldrian and Herewald are... special friends...

But as to why Eyros is going so strong--and why Aleasana seems to be, at the moment--well, I'd say it's a mix of factors--a strong hook that's vague enough to build on without being cramped--at least one person who's willing to keep the thread from falling off the map--and enough interesting ideas being added that other people get interesting ideas about them, and things just snowball--only in a good way...


----------



## Arkhandus

Less talky more contributions?  *twitch*

Thanks for the support though Sado.  Why not contribute again?


----------



## Khorod

Contribution:

Kes Trees grow to 20' high.  The first half the trunk is devoid of branches, while the second half has branches that fan out in all directions and arc upwards at half their length.  The bark of these trees is a soft yellow color, kept moist by the oils in the tree.  The wood is a pale brown, the leaves oily green, thick and slightly ovoid circles, and the berries purple and fat.

The wood of Kes Trees is sometimes used for decorative work, because the native oils of the wood keep it from becoming brittle.  The wood itself is extremely and intensely flammable because of these oils, and so bits are often used as kindling.  The juice of the berries can be distilled into a potent and thick wine, used as an extremely hot cooking oil (Oil of Kes), or combined with various other substances to form a fluid that ignites on contact with air (Flame of Kes).

Since many Kes trees grow fairly close to the coast, the Halflings were among the first to significantly experiment with its uses.  Discovering 'Flame of Kes' they were able to use it as a new and threatening weapon against ships at sea.  When Eyros, Nistadeen, and another country heard of this, they immediately sought to engineer their own version.


----------



## Rhialto

One of the most notorious crimelords in Eyros is a Nistadeeni half-elf Meito 'the Rake'.  Meito, infamous for his fancy clothes and dandyish manners is an incredible and deadly combatant if provoked, as most of his opponents have discovered to their misfortune.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Contribution:

One of the great magical secrets that was lost to time when Valjin's apprentices murdered the archmage was that of creating constructs.  In Valjin's later days, the elf began to obsess over intelligent magic and constructs, closely guarding the secrets.  In fact, the archmage was looking for immortality in a different place than the apprentices suspected.  Planning on creating and becoming the perfect lifelike construct, the archmage's assassination led to Valjin's entrapment, nearly powerless but still able to communicate, in an emerald that would have been the heartstone of the creation.  What could befall if the emerald was unearthed, and Valjin found a way to come forth once again?


----------



## Arkhandus

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> One of the great magical secrets that was lost to time when Valjin's apprentices murdered the archmage was that of creating constructs.  In Valjin's later days, the elf began to obsess over intelligent magic and constructs, closely guarding the secrets.  In fact, the archmage was looking for immortality in a different place than the apprentices suspected.  Planning on creating and becoming the perfect lifelike construct, the archmage's assassination led to Valjin's entrapment, nearly powerless but still able to communicate, in an emerald that would have been the heartstone of the creation.  What could befall if the emerald was unearthed, and Valjin found a way to come forth once again?




Contribution:

The great sea west of Eyros is known to most as the Deceiver's Ocean, for while it is notoriously stormy in winter, it is also deceptively calm in summer, when terrible squalls and waterspouts are known to spring up without warning.  These sudden storms in summer occur infrequently but are very unpredictable, even for most druids and the like, often catching an occasional ship and dragging it under the waves.  The Deceiver's Ocean has strong water currents rolling south along the mainland shore, into Deception Bay, out around Xaleris, and eventually looping northward again.  The currents carry small icebergs south along the edges of Eyros' northwestern shore, usually dashed against the cliffs, but occasionally, on cool days, they may drift further before melting, causing trouble for ships near the coast.

Wind currents travel along a similar path to the water currents, but intersect a stronger eastward wind in autumn and spring, some ways north of Xaleris but not quite so north as Deception Bay.  The other quirk of the Deceiver's Ocean is that, a few times each season, a sudden calm comes across a random stretch of the ocean, lasting a day or more, which is the bane of sailing ships with few supplies and fewer oars.


----------



## Khorod

*Continuing Kes Trees*

Contribution:

For three years the halflings were no longer persecuted- they were stalked.  Eventually, the Flame of Kes was discovered to be from the Kes trees.  Within 10 years, these countries all had the secret of Flame of Kes.  Nistadeen mostly set it aside, halfing intended only to find countermeasures to it.

Eyros intended to burn every halfling vessel in the waters.  That's when the halflings revealed Kestrel Flame.  Kestrel Flame is even more potent than Flame of Kes.  The oils of Kestrel Flame will burn under water.  They will burn with an intense heat that can eat through wood, or flesh quite readily, and ruin armor and weapons as well.

For five years the seas were covered in flame.  And not only the ships.  The occasional misfire of the halfling artillerists covered the waters in short walls of fire.  Eventually, such fire was used as a maze.  Ships should not sail through such barricades, else there hulls be burned through within an hour.

Eventually, those powers that were engaged in the War of Burning Water managed to establish an unspoken truce- Kestrel Flame would not be used, and only the halflings would touch Flame of Kes.  The Halflings were horrified at how this all played out, and most prefer not to use the fire at all.


----------



## Rystil Arden

W-huh?  Didn't you already post this?  Am I just experiencing deja-vu?


----------



## Khorod

I posted this above, and a minute later took it out.  I felt it was two separate thoughts, so I wanted to leave room for someone else to interject.

Three contributions came, so I reposted the second half as a contribution on its own.

Good catch.


----------



## Sarellion

Contribution:

The city of Ktarr  is the gathering place of the twelve tribes of Kwlloch. There are 6 goblin, 3 hobgoblin and 1 bugbear tribe. There is also one tribe of frostfolk and one of changing ones, werecreatures and dopplegangers.

Ktarr is an ancient city, built on a mountain slope. The goblin tribes used ruins as basic framework for their city. High stone walls, built from giant boulders surround the city, monolithic towers stretch far above the stone buildings the goblinoids built. These high towers are reserved for the privileged, Blues, revered elders and mighty warriors. The towers are always warm and and the wind entering thru windows is always gentle. 

Below the city is the Field of Tribes where the tribes gather to parley and prepare for their raids. The area around the city is cultivated by slaves taken from enslaved kobold tribes or captured Eyrosians. 

The most important building in the city is the Hall of Voices, an ancient templelike building with high pillars, where the Twelve speak with their subjects and worship is held in their reverence.
In this halls, the Nyalak, the Masters of the Sacred Needle, imprint Blues with a tattoo enabling them to hear the omen of the Twelve.

Near the Hall of Voices is the center of learning for the wise people of the tribe, the Hall of Skins. When a wise one thinks that his end is near or that he is old enough he travels to Ktarr to await his death. If he is able he composes songs or stories about his life´s accomplishments and the knowledge he wishes to pass on.  
Meanwhile the Nyalak tattoo his whole skin. After the death of the Wise One, the skin is removed and further prepared to become a psychoactive skin. The skin is then stored in the hall. 
A psion wearing this skin is able to access much of the knowledge of deceased one. A willing subject with a peaceful death is the best for this kind of treatment as most of the memory is preserved. Elders who are in constant pain are given a peaceful death by poisoning. 

Prisoners with important knowledge are sometimes ritually tortured and their skin removed to gain their knowledge but the results are mediocre. This treatment is only granted to respected enemies and considered a high honor. An enemy who endures this stoically is often remembered in songs. The Nyalak know that they would gain better results with a a peaceful poisoning but they consider it improper to give slaves the same peaceful death and honor, they grant to their own revered elders. 

Songs are used by the common people to remember knowledge and spread it further, as only Psions are allowed/able to wear the skins.    

Below the city is the river Kanoch, flowing around the eastern edge of the Field of Tribes.
In the caves which the river made below the city are the Crystal Fields, one of the most important sources of psionic crystals for the tribes of Kwlloch. Guarded by bugbears and the most accomplished psionic warriors, the Cyalak, the Masters of Crystals, use their skills to grow the crystal until its ripe for harvest. Strange runes cover the walls of these caves, soft moans and whispers are heard in the distance and something is watching.


----------



## Arkhandus

Just to note, Arrakar is rather close in name to Orrukar, the island of psionic gnolls.  I would suggest an alteration to the name to avoid confusion.  Rrkarr may better fit the mould of names like Kwlloch and seem more goblinoid in form. *shrug*  Just mentioning.


----------



## Sarellion

Yeah, realized this later too.


----------



## Sarellion

Contributions please


----------



## Rhialto

A corrupted cult has sprung up in the cities of Eyros that worship fungus and decay.


----------



## Dr. Harry

*Eyrosian Astronomy*

I really hope that I didn't miss somebody grabbing these threads already, but ...



			
				Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> The planet of Eyros circles a blue sun in a slightly erratic and ellipical orbit both winters and summers vary greatly from year to year (some winters are mild while others nearly snuff the life from the land). The sun appears about 75% of the size of Sol and a year is significantly longer than an Earth year.




  Even if the orbit is markedly elliptical, this would accentuate the seasons and not make them vary.  I suggest that the base cause of the seasons is, like Earth, due to the tilt of the axis of rotation to the plane of its orbit, and that the Sun is a variable star with a period of about (but not quite - I have a reason for this) a year.  The star has periods of quiescence in which its energy output drops suficiently to make the planet experience a short term cooling trend.  In the distant past this cool period corresponded with summer in Eyros, making the seasons in general mild.  (As described in the ground rules.)  As the "cool" period shifts over time, it is coming to align with winter in Eyros, meaning that the winters would be getting colder.  While the winters might not be to the point of catastrophic, a culture used to very weak seasons might be alarmed enough about this to describe it as being almost able to "blast all life from the land".

   Interestingly enough, there are some standard (Main Sequence) stars that are inherently unstable.  In astronomical terms, this would be about a type A7V star -- substantially more blue than our Sun and therefore hotter, requiring that the planet be father away, thus giving rise to a longer year and a smaller apparent size for the Sun.  This star would be about 10 times the luminosity of the Sun, so my first guess would put the apparent size of the sun of Eyros as about 1/2 the apparent size of the Sun in the sky.  The planet would have to be about 3 times farther away from its sun than Earth is from Sol.  The period would be close to 600 days.  I could do the math more accurately if anyone cared.



			
				domino said:
			
		

> Jakar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Jakar
> Damn it!!! I was just going to post that the planet does not have a moon, therefore no tides or surf to speak of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You beat me to it!!!!
> 
> You could say that there are TWO moons, each locked in opposite positions on the same orbit, thus they cancel out the tides.
Click to expand...



The two moons would have to be in orbits that are 90 degrees apart.  Two moons opposite to each other would produce exceptionally strong tides

Isn't nice to have this world of half-orcs, gnomish necromancers, and ancient magics astronomically viable?  (ish)

Although ...

Why is the period of the star's variablility so gosh-darn close to the length of the year?

Why are there two moons that are held in an unstable position?  What's holding them there?


----------



## Arkhandus

Welcome Dr. Harry.  I don't think anything posted contradicts what you said, but Eyros does not have two moons, that guy was just saying that he was meaning to contribute that; but someone else already contributed a fact about Eyros' one moon.  So Eyros has a blue sun, smaller than Sol, and one moon.

More contributions please! :^D  Sado?  Rystil?  Mouseferatu?  Twiggly?  Tonguez?  Anyone?


----------



## Khorod

They've all been sleeping since Saturday.

Or maybe they saw Sin City and couldn't take it  

Its the Five Days Left contribution rush!


----------



## Sarellion

After Dr Harry´s post, Arkhandus should be able to post but it seems more an explanation than a contribution. So we would have a 600 day year...  
Hm, I know why I never messed around with te astronomy and stayed Sol like in my homebrews.


----------



## Arkhandus

Dr. Harry said:
			
		

> The base cause of the seasons is, like Earth, due to the tilt of the axis of rotation to the plane of its orbit, and that the Sun is a variable star with a period of about (but not quite - I have a reason for this) a year.  The star has periods of quiescence in which its energy output drops suficiently to make the planet experience a short term cooling trend.  In the distant past this cool period corresponded with summer in Eyros, making the seasons in general mild.  As the "cool" period shifts over time, it is coming to align with winter in Eyros, meaning that the winters would be getting colder.  While the winters might not be to the point of catastrophic, a culture used to very weak seasons might be alarmed enough about this to describe it as being almost able to "blast all life from the land".
> 
> This star would be about 10 times the luminosity of Sol, so the apparent size of the sun of Eyros is about 1/2 the apparent size of Sol in the sky.  The planet would be about 3 times farther away from its sun than Earth is from Sol.  The period would be close to 600 days.




I snipped away questions and speculative bits to get the above contribution of Dr. Harry, but didn't change anything myself.  I had forgotten that we're now allowed to contribute once every 3+ posts or something....  Anyway, Eyros' sun and moon still need names, as does Eyros' main continent and the planet itself (though Eyros might be the name of either one, in which case the Sovereign Dominion was named after the continent it mostly conquered (or vice versa), but it's unlikely that Eyros is both the continent and the planet).

My contribution:

A somewhat small but growing cult on the main continent of Eyros, especially in the smaller nations there, is the Fate of One.  Cultists of the Fate of One are called fateseekers or fated, and are wide-ranging individuals who preach self-empowerment and making one's own way in the world, forging one's own fate with determination and action.  The cult had its roots in a small group of Nistadeeni and Ghalfaenite adventurers who visited the island Orrukar nearly 200 years ago, and leaving with what the Orrukarn gnolls would deem "a perverted deviant of our honored traditions in self-actualization".  Whereas the Orrukarn disdain religion, the adventurers took their knowledge of Orrukarn philosophy and twisted it into a sort of religious cult centered on personal enlightenment and empowerment, the image of self-made men and individualists.

The Fate of One, despite its egotist teachings, actually promotes spreading the ideals and helping others achieve their greatest potential, so the Fate of One is a promoter and sponsor of many adventurers, giving them aid and quests.  Fated have a simple philosophy and many actually belong to other religions as well, since fated philosophy clashes little with the fundamentals of other faiths.  Fateseekers believe that either their efforts will elevate them in the eyes of the spirits or universe, or that they will transcend mortal life in one way or another by making their own way in life and achieving great things, whether by simply leaving a permanent mark on the world or ascending to a higher state of existence.

Cultists of the Fate of One tend to be very mobile and far-ranging, but keep in touch occasionally with other fateseekers, despite lacking a bureaucracy.  Some Hythatians have joined the cult but tend to be seen as confused by their fellow philosophers, leading to tensions between these factions.  Many fateseekers are adventurous sorts, and the most influential tend to rogues, clerics, and sorcerers.  Fated clerics must choose the Luck and Travel domains.


----------



## Dr. Harry

*Eyrosian Astronomy*



			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Welcome Dr. Harry.  I don't think anything posted contradicts what you said, but Eyros does not have two moons, that guy was just saying that he was meaning to contribute that; but someone else already contributed a fact about Eyros' one moon.  So Eyros has a blue sun, smaller than Sol, and one moon.
> 
> More contributions please! :^D  Sado?  Rystil?  Mouseferatu?  Twiggly?  Tonguez?  Anyone?




Hooo-kay, this is a clarification rather than a new contribution, but I thought that I might as well do the math.  The sun, which the Eyrosians call Etat, would be classified by Earth astronomers as an A7V star, which would mean that it has a surface temperature of 7800K, 1.3x that of Sol, a mass of 2.3 solar masses, a total diameter about 1.7x Sol's diameter, and a luminosity about 10x that of the Sun.  In order for Eyros to have a Mediterranean-type climate, and assuming that it is located similarly on the planet, the planet would have to be 3.16 times as far away from Etat as Earth of from Sol.  This would make the year about 4 Earth-Years long, and the size of Etat in the sky would be just over half the apparent size of the Sun.  We could bring the planet in somewhat if high level highly reflective clouds were very common (perhaps this is a magical substance high in the atmosphere) or if the carbon dioxide level of the planet was below Earth's.  If only 4/10's of Etat's radiance reaches the surface, then we could bring the planet in to 2 AU (the Earth-Sol distance) and bring the year down to 696 days (my original estimate was based on a mass 10x the Sun's not brightness 10x Sol's.  My bad.)

With the protective layer (which would make the planet quite brilliant from space), then:

Etat has its peak wavelength at 371 nm (distinctly bluish)

The planet is 2 AU away from Etat.

The year is 696 Earth days long.

Etat "sleeps" (has a weak quiet period, dimming by about 5%) with a period less than half a day different from the length of the year.  (This would not be strongly noticeable).

Has an apparent size about 85% the size of Sol (as observed in the sky; it is really 1.7x the radius of Sol.)

What is protecting the planet like this?  Did the lizard folk druids do this over a long period of time a very long time ago to make the planet more habitable for our type of life?  Did they do this by mistake?  Did they do this because they ran out of some resource where they were and decided to change the climate to make their new home as comfy as their old home farther to the north?

I wonder if any of this was done in the Vale of Ur ...

A single moon will generate tidal effects unless it is very small or very far away


----------



## Sarellion

Contribution:
After the invasion, the orcish tribes merged with the orcish thralls of the elven empire and welcomed them in their tribes. Living in the empire slowly made them subject to the elven enchantments and only the crafting of the Amethyst Crown prevented that the conquering orcs fell under the sinister spell, that would have allowed the elves to regain their empire. 

During the war the Valjin had with the dwarves, humans fought on both sides as hired mercenaries, getting land grants for their help. After the war humans were settled in the northern province to defend the border against invasion. The haughty and arrogant necromancers made the mistake to belittle humans and treating them as scum. The human tribes already living in the empire allied with the invasion forces and helped them in the invasion. The tribes merged with their human cousins living in the elven realm, later.

The merging of the human and orc tribes from both sides of the borders resulted in a weakening of Aekalda´s spell. In the crafting process Thanatos had to weaken former enchantments on the subjects of the spell, but thought it would only affect the elven enchantments. The result is that Thanatos ideas what a recast would do are mostly wrong.
The members of the Praes Thanatos would probably gasp at the notion that their legendary founder didn´t knew exactly what the results were, but the artifice had to be made in haste working experimental magics, with advice from imprisoned elven spellcasters and using half destroyed notes. As Aekalda´s spell is divine in nature, this mistake is understandable, considering that he doesn´t know why Aekalda´s suicide triggered such a spell, how it works exactly and what source it comes from.

It would affect eventual orcs in the Kwlloch armies and humans in the Kwlloch area but wouldn´t affect anyone living in the empire as they are not suitable targets anymore.
there is still an empathic effect affecting the inhabitants of the empire but this effect is mostly gone. They still like gnomes more than they should but they are not dancing to the gnomes music anymore.


----------



## Sarellion

Bump 

Is a 730 day year ok, too? It would be easier to convert the standard year with the eyrosian year.


----------



## Dr. Harry

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Bump
> 
> Is a 730 day year ok, too? It would be easier to convert the standard year with the eyrosian year.




Sure, it only involves tweaking the magical "shield" keeping all Etat's light from reaching the surface.

With the protective layer (which would make the planet quite brilliant from space), then:

The planet is 2.1 AU away from Etat.

The year is 730 Earth days long.

Has an apparent size about 81% the size of Sol (as observed in the sky; it is really 1.7x the radius of Sol.)

Should the moon have anything special about it?  Shouild there be solar and lunar eclipses, or not?


----------



## Sarellion

The moon has an atmosphere, too or at least some sort of stuff that looks like fast growing forests.


----------



## Arkhandus

Bump?


----------



## Arkhandus

Oi, no contributions yet......?  Bump darn you!


----------



## Sarellion

It seems that most regulars stopped contributing last week. Quite sad.


----------



## Dr. Harry

Sarellion said:
			
		

> It seems that most regulars stopped contributing last week. Quite sad.





  Is there a current summation of everything to date?  I think a lot of people are intimidated by the size of this thread (I know that I still have about ten pages to cover).  Perhaps a summation - starting a new thread, Eyros Part II or something, would draw people in.

               Harry


----------



## Khorod

I've run out of stocked contributions and haven't had much time to mull over new ones.  Without carefully going over all the existing contributions, there's not much more that I can readily come up with to say... except to elaborate further on my own earlier ideas, which I try to avoid.

There have been periodic summations throughout the thread, but most stuff should be at the associated wiki: 

http://riters.com/The_Sovereign_Dominion_of_Eyros/index.cgi/FrontPage

'Official' Eyros is being closed to new contributions on the 11th.  I don't know if this means the thread will actually be closed.  Eyros is hopefully going to get bootstrapped into a PDF publication.


----------



## Arkhandus

Slightly more than mid-way down page 24 is the most recent compilation of stuff, though it only covers much of what isn't yet in the wiki.  I'll re-iterate the list of stuff that I had posted, regarding what stuff still needs work.  Remember that the standard contribution is just supposed to be one idea, one or two sentences.  It doesn't have to be deep and involved.

We still need to flesh out more of Eyros', Nistadeen's, Xaleris', Ghalfaen's, Kwlloch's, Indracca's, and Saagersberg's history.
We still need to flesh out some NPCs for these places, and/or things going on in these places that may be of interest for DMs or players.
We still need to flesh out more of the land's geography, landmarks, strange places, terrain features, place names, city names/quirks, and the names of the darned oceans and seas that are as of yet unnamed.
We still need to flesh out more of the political agendas, events, goings-on, and such.
We still need to flesh out more of the daily life, common events, fashions, naming conventions, holidays, celebrations, ceremonies, religious institutions, and such.
We still need to come up with more historical, famous, legendary sort of figures of Eyros' past, of which various towns, monuments, buildings, fortresses, terrain features, spells, holidays, and such may be named after.
We still need to flesh out more information on the races and their places in the nations around Eyros, such as Indracca, Xaleris, Nistadeen, Ghalfaen, Saagersberg, and Kwlloch.
We still need to flesh out more of the religions outside of Eyros, and perhaps a bit more on just what the Crucible and Draconic Legacy do in Eyros proper.
We still need to describe more about the Jagged Eye, Animus, Vildaxaranthus' territory/minions, and any other secret societies, cults, rebellions, and so on.
Folks might still also contribute something about Orrukar, Mo'ahhim, Nientei, O'hoa'ti'neumas, the mysterious fog-shrouded western isle, or the Nistadeeni-discovered far-southern desert land of thri-kreen and such. Or any of the barbarian tribes or other undescribed stuff around Eyros proper


----------



## Sarellion

On the last page I linked to three previous summaries that are in the thread. These contain nearly every post in the thread, besides the last ones which aren´t much.


----------



## Sarellion

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Summaries of the thread are here:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2094303&postcount=609
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2124586&postcount=951
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2124619&postcount=955




Links to the summaries.


----------



## Rhialto

The Xaleris Festival of the Coffin is a weeklong celebration of the dead.  The Xal gallop through the streets wearing masks and costumes, drinking and carrying on to loud music.  At the end of the Festival, an empty coffin is carried through the town, then deposited in the graveyard, afterwhich a picnic is held there.


----------



## Sarellion

up you go


----------



## Mouseferatu

Okay, folks. Deadline is tomorrow, midnight, Central time (U.S.).

For the last (roughly) 30 hours, you need only wait for one other person to contribute. That's right, for the home stretch, you can contribute after only a single additional contribution has appeared after your previous entry.

Make these last hours count.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Okay, folks. Deadline is tomorrow, midnight, Central time (U.S.).
> 
> For the last (roughly) 30 hours, you need only wait for one other person to contribute. That's right, for the home stretch, you can contribute after only a single additional contribution has appeared after your previous entry.
> 
> Make these last hours count.



 Yikes, that'll be some fast posting.  Wonder if this will have a John Adams Midnight Judges effect?


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yikes, that'll be some fast posting.  Wonder if this will have a John Adams Midnight Judges effect?




Well, I've gotten to know you all well enough by this point that I trust nobody will abuse the process. Besides, I certainly reserve the right to change the rule again, and even to omit submissions, if it looks like things are getting weird, or are being weighted too heavily toward one person's vision.


----------



## Crothian

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Okay, folks. Deadline is tomorrow, midnight, Central time (U.S.).
> 
> For the last (roughly) 30 hours, you need only wait for one other person to contribute. That's right, for the home stretch, you can contribute after only a single additional contribution has appeared after your previous entry.
> 
> Make these last hours count.




So, what happens to all of this once the deadline comes??


----------



## Sarellion

It´s probaby going into pdf format and wil be published by Lions Den.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, what happens to all of this once the deadline comes??




Well, I currently have no plans to have moderators close the thread. Although I've established the Yahoo group of volunteer writers and artists (and BTW, guys, we could use a few more of you), I'd like to keep this thread open for discussion among the wider group of original contributors.

However, no actual contributions that appear in this thread on or after 12:01 am the 12th will count for the development of the actual PDF.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Well, I've gotten to know you all well enough by this point that I trust nobody will abuse the process. Besides, I certainly reserve the right to change the rule again, and even to omit submissions, if it looks like things are getting weird, or are being weighted too heavily toward one person's vision.



 Yeah, I looked back on how much I had been contributing (which used to be exactly when the minimum post limit was reached, a large number of times) and decided to back off for a while and let other people expand the world.  I may take part in the deadline posting, especially if it becomes a frenzy of randomness.  Those are fun.


----------



## Crothian

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> However, no actual contributions that appear in this thread on or after 12:01 am the 12th will count for the development of the actual PDF.




This was the info I was looking for really, I was not aware it was going to be a PDF at some point in the future.


----------



## Sarellion

I assume that the one contribution in between rule is now in force.

Start   

Contribution

Kartekh the Cruel is the current war leader of the hobgoblin tribes of Kwlloch. In many matters he is as powerful as the three chieftains of the tribes who watch their ambitious general closely. The Blues who act as shamans for the tribe support him though as he got the best results in raids for a long time.  

Eight years ago, he captured several legion officers in a raid and turned them over to the Nyalak, who extracted important knowledge from their minds. 
The Blue Czerakh is his most trusted advisor is wearing the skins and extracts knowledge about military tactics, logistics and army structure.
Kartekh´s plan now is to restructure his hobgoblins into a disciplined army like the Eyrosian legions. His problem is the fact that Kwlloch is more a confederacy of tribes and not an empire able to support a standing army. He is arguing his case of transforming the tribes of Kwlloch constanly in the tribal councils and with his three chieftains. His critics in the council say that building roads and settling the tribes will result in a full scale eyrian invasion. They say that the tribes will lose their advantage of evading invading troops and conduct hit and run tactics.


----------



## Arkhandus

A strong and glib half-orc senator, Jorinius Astarinus dal-Vajar ty-Mulcibe, has been pushing in recent senate meetings for the Grand Monarch to make open war on the tribes of Kwlloch and end their threat once and for all.  Jorinius has garnered the backing of a third of the senate so far, but many of the oldest senators don't think it wise, while a few of the younger senators don't believe the current Grand Monarch could handle the war effectively.  Jorinius will not be denied, and continues to push for this goal, vehement in his desire to destroy the goblinoid hordes.  The rumor mill says that he has some personal stake in this, and that he seeks revenge to such an extent that he would see Kwlloch destroyed.


----------



## Khorod

Among halflings, piracy and theft are not considered crimes.

Murder, however, is invariably punished by being banished from New Haven.  Such bannishment is called the 'Outcasting', and each individual floating city has different rules for how they deal with such individuals.

Self-defense is sometimes an exception.  Killing in time of war is an exception.  There are few others.

Executioners and those whose tasks involve threatening others with death (rare amongst halflings) operate under a special condition of the Outcasting.  They are generally not allowed inside New Haven, but can gain special permissions to be on New Haven during daylight.  Again, the other floating cities each have their own variations in how they treat such people.  These are called 'Honored Exiles' (translated into Eyrosian) because they give up much of community and society in there lives to serve the well-being of the community.


----------



## Arkhandus

The great sea stretching south and southwest of Eyros is the Thorntide Ocean, known for its great reefs hiding just under the surface, catching unwary or unlucky ships and tearing leaks in their hulls.  Though there are few of these reefs near the mainland, they do prove an obstacle to any significant sea travel along the south.  Storms are known to occasionally blast sharp chunks of the reefs and send them drifting towards the shore, presenting a danger or at least a nuisance to ships along the shoreline.  Fey and harpies and sirines are known to live amongst some of the reefs that reach above the surface, and are often hostile to intruders.  The elves of Nistadeen, however, have found a few navigable routes around the most dangerous reefs, allowing them better access to Xaleris, Indracca, and other lands by the sea, and this is how their ships have survived long enough at sea to find the desert land of insect-folk in the distant southwest.


----------



## Sarellion

Contribution:
The bugbear tribe of kwlloch is scattered all over the country. Smaller clans live in caverns and  burrows under the earth. They forage food from underground sea or plants that grow there. The largest clan lives in the ruined dwarven city of Kesh. Kesh was founded by dwarves refugees who fled Alkshalnjar after the Valjin conquered their country. Several centuries bugbears invaded the city and killed the population. Kesh is the main and sole city of the bugbear tribe.   

Bugbears forage for food on the surface, fish in underground lakes or harvest the special plants the dwarves brought with them. Kesh for an example is built on islands in a large underground sea, fed by several tributaries connecting there. 

Most the tribe´s strongholds are located near the border to Eyros. They tunneled extensively below the surface using this network between their strongholds to harass invaders and their resupply lines. these tunnels are cramped and rather crude but they serve their purpose adequately.


----------



## Dr. Harry

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Contribution:
> The bugbear tribe ....




  The culture of Eyros is strongly expansionistic, as successful war is seen as vindication of the rightness of the cause, and how could expanding Eyrosian civilization be wrong?  There have been very few wars of this type in the last couple of generations because of the decline in military service among the ruling classes.  This slide in public service combined with the militaristic drive in the culture, has led to the rise of private forces, especially as the numbers of internal forces have declined as military might is shifter to the borders.  Some nobles have sizable private "security forces".
  The government has not objected greatly to this because:

    1) Some law and order (or "someone's law and order") is needed to fill the gap, and

    2) More soldiers under private arms does NOT mean more Masks.


  I hope I didn't cancel myself with a contradiction to something I didn't recall.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Dr. Harry said:
			
		

> The culture of Eyros is strongly expansionistic, as successful war is seen as vindication of the rightness of the cause, and how could expanding Eyrosian civilization be wrong?  There have been very few wars of this type in the last couple of generations because of the decline in military service among the ruling classes.  This slide in public service combined with the militaristic drive in the culture, has led to the rise of private forces, especially as the numbers of internal forces have declined as military might is shifter to the borders.  Some nobles have sizable private "security forces".
> The government has not objected greatly to this because:
> 
> 1) Some law and order (or "someone's law and order") is needed to fill the gap, and
> 
> 2) More soldiers under private arms does NOT mean more Masks.
> 
> 
> I hope I didn't cancel myself with a contradiction to something I didn't recall.



 This is probably contradictory to the fact that military service is mandatory, except for a few cases of nobles dodging out, and someone said that many of the Pillars take pride in serving, particularly House Malarn if I recall correctly.  It was very long ago, though, so I may be wrong.


----------



## Sarellion

House Zhal is militaristic, too.
The pillars already have their own troops. They are used for province capital security. Officers for the legions in a province are from a different pillar than the political leadership of the province. This indicates that the Senate would mind if there were significant private armies. We also have a post discussing lobbying for an increase in Pillar forces when the Grand Monarch will step down but there aren´t many at the moment. 

Government hegemony is enforced by the Praes Thanatos. I assume that this means they are the major enforcers of internal security and they don´t like losing power. 
Surveillance for magical threats is done by the Arcaneum with Masks/Praes acting as troubleshooters.

Current military situation:
No war for generations, internal rebellion by the dwarves. The guardan maks were able to repel invasions (probably with help) during the war of the fallen pillar.
Kwlloch: Barbarian raids, problematic but nothing so serious
Xaleris: beyond the sea, riddled with internal problems
Nistadeen: Up and coming power but not a sufficiently large ground based military able to start an invasion
Indracca: Perhaps a problem but Eyros got a solid chunk of mountains in this direction.
Ghalfaen: Protectorate
Saagersberg: Hm, well they have a Solar that hasn´t done anything for a long time and a militia. I assume that Kwlloch could and would take them if ole buddy Conquers twice wasn´t  there. 

If the alliance would be able to start an invasion together this could be a different affair.

I think that Eyros doesn´t need most of his forces on the border.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> House Zhal is militaristic, too.
> The pillars already have their own troops. They are used for province capital security. Officers for the legions in a province are from a different pillar than the political leadership of the province. This indicates that the Senate would mind if there were significant private armies. We also have a post discussing lobbying for an increase in Pillar forces when the Grand Monarch will step down but there aren´t many at the moment.
> 
> Government hegemony is enforced by the Praes Thanatos. I assume that this means they are the major enforcers of internal security and they don´t like losing power.
> Surveillance for magical threats is done by the Arcaneum with Masks/Praes acting as troubleshooters.
> 
> Current military situation:
> No war for generations, internal rebellion by the dwarves
> Kwlloch: Barbarian raids, problematic but nothing so serious
> Xaleris: beyond the sea, riddled with problems
> Nistadeen: Up and coming power but not a sufficiently large ground based military able to start an invasion
> Indracca: Perhaps a problem but Eyros got a solid chunk of mountains in this direction.
> Ghalfaen: Protectorate
> 
> I think that Eyros doesn´t need most of his forces on the border.



 Sarellion has it exactly right.  Well, except that he left out those new Enforcer Masks or whatever they were called that patrol the borders, so there actually are some troops on the border, but he's pretty much got the situation right on the money.


----------



## Sarellion

I think some of them are even in Ghalfaen.

The Enforcers probably need some military backup. They are weaker and it would make sense that they are the magical artillery and support of a legion. A legion would have some of their units with them.

Don´t you want to do some contributions?


----------



## Rhialto

A mysterious masked prophet has been raising havoc throughout the Empire, demonstrating eerie powers, and calling for Eyros's fall.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sure, I just don't want to be exert an undue influence 

Contribution: One of the strongest proponents against an expeditionary force against Kwlloch is Garthal dal Malarn, an old human senator who points out some of the disastrous failures that have befallen Eyros in the past when hasty and shortsighted attacks were made against her enemies.  Jorinius, desperate to garner support for the assault, has attempted to make contact with a skilled assassin to slay Garthal and make it look like he died of natural causes.  Only time will tell if he can find a member of the Midnight Cruor or some other skilled assassin.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Rhialto said:
			
		

> A mysterious masked prophet has been raising havoc throughout the Empire, demonstrating eerie powers, and calling for Eyros's fall.



 Is the masked prophet the same as Kampaetnos, the other mysterious prophet?  Just wondering


----------



## Dr. Harry

Sarellion said:
			
		

> House Zhal is militaristic, too.
> The pillars already have their own troops. They are used for province capital security. Officers for the legions in a province are from a different pillar than the political leadership of the province. This indicates that the Senate would mind if there were significant private armies. We also have a post discussing lobbying for an increase in Pillar forces when the Grand Monarch will step down but there aren´t many at the moment.
> 
> Government hegemony is enforced by the Praes Thanatos. I assume that this means they are the major enforcers of internal security and they don´t like losing power.
> Surveillance for magical threats is done by the Arcaneum with Masks/Praes acting as troubleshooters.
> 
> Current military situation:
> No war for generations, internal rebellion by the dwarves. The guardan maks were able to repel invasions (probably with help) during the war of the fallen pillar.
> 
> I think that Eyros doesn´t need most of his forces on the border.




What I was trying to address is a highly militaristic society that hasn't actually gone to war in several generations.  This could be like Frederick of Prussia who loved his army so much he never thought of gettinmg it shot at, but that seems inconsistant with the setting background.

House Zhal (and perhaps a couple others) takes pride in its military service, but if even in House Zhal this is confined to those with room for real prestige, the ones in the middle could still see the army as a backwater (no chance for glory after all, no wars) to throw lesser children into to get them "out of the House" so to speak.  Plus, if the other houses begin overusing exmeption by senatorial privilege, then the officer cadre of the army would wither.

I would think that it would be a rare "commoner" who could rise through the ranks on something as paltry as ability, particularly during an extended peacetime.

To clarify, I was not thinking of the pillars as generating their own additional armies, but landowners who are not part of the great houses or who are at best minor members.  I am not thinking that these forces dominate areas on the scale of provinces, but on the scale of neighborhoods and small towns, with a system of minor fiefdoms evolving beneath the Great House system.

If the armies were not quartered near the borders (at the very least to sabre-rattle) then where would you put these large groups of boisterous, carousing, damaging to the civil peace individuals?

The Praes Thanatos would be looking at the Great Houses, especially as there is little to no magic in the villa/estate/town security forces.



			
				Sarellion said:
			
		

> The moon has an atmosphere, too or at least some sort of stuff that looks like fast growing forests.




Contribution:  The features on the moon that appear as fast-growing forests can shrink as quickly.  Starting two days after the features shrink dramatically, and lasts for 2-8 days after it begins, there is a time period in which necromantic magic is substantially more difficult and less effective.  This effect on its own has led the Praes Thanatos to hire sages and astronomers to try a find a way to predict this, and to alert them when a fade occurs.


----------



## Sarellion

The Rukharn are nomadic orcs who trace their anestry to orcs who fell under the thralldom of the Valjin empire. After they got their freedom the tribe resumed his original way of life, herding Ngarafs on the wide plains. The Rukharn are a loyal subjects of the throne and members of their tribes often serve in the legions. They are considered to be the best riders in all of Eyros. Young members of the tribe often join the legion and the Imperial Guard, who watches the fortress of the Grand Monarch. In earlier times they were also the honor guard of the emperors themselves but this custom changed during the reign of Kormas the "Weak".


----------



## Rystil Arden

Harry- all that stuff Sarellion said wasn't just his opinion.  Those are solid contributions that have already been stated (as has the mandatory military service for all non-nobles).


----------



## Dr. Harry

Sarellion said:
			
		

> The Rukharn are nomadic orcs who trace their anestry to orcs who fell under the thralldom of the Valjin empire. After they got their freedom the tribe resumed his original way of life, herding Ngarafs on the wide plains. The Rukharn are a loyal subjects of the throne and members of their tribes often serve in the legions. They are considered to be the best riders in all of Eyros. Young members of the tribe often join the legion and the Imperial Guard, who watches the fortress of the Grand Monarch. In earlier times they were also the honor guard of the emperors themselves but this custom changed during the reign of Kormas the "Weak".




This was because of the ceremony accepting and empowering the Imperial Guard, which took place on the site of the battle of Har'ka, in which a unit of Rukharn horsemen fought their way to the side of the Emperor incurring great losses, when his personal forces were in danger of being cut off.  

Kormas (different contradictory reasons are given in different sources) refused to leave Eyros, and quite possibly could not have performed the undemanding physical exertion involved in accepting the service of the Rukharn Horse Guard.

Kormas did institute several necessary reforms to the civil service, though.


----------



## Dr. Harry

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Harry- all that stuff Sarellion said wasn't just his opinion.  Those are solid contributions that have already been stated (as has the mandatory military service for all non-nobles).




Are you saying that you don't think any of my suggestion flies, or just the first two paragraphs, as listed in my last post?

Well, I was telling you what I was going for.  The material from Sarellion was included for the specific reason that I was not countering anything Sarellion had written.  Note also that I was speaking about a decline in military service among the noble classes.  This would not counter mandatory service for *non-nobles*.


I do think that there should be some explanation of the militaristic, expansionist society whose borders have stayed quiet and stable for several decades.


----------



## Sarellion

Well, we didn´t talk about the expansions Eyros has made. They had a civil war some time ago, so could have lost something. They also had oposition from Ghalfaen and other nations so the current borders probably aren´t the one from 3000 years ago. The empire also was more a collection of states during the early reign until they closed their ranks against the Xalerian incursions.

I think that the whole contribution was well meant to adress a problem but it gets too much into established stuff.

BTW, the guard uses Warstriders like everyone else as horses are considered weak.

Well where should this Har´Ka be? Eyros borders on several different countries and I think that an emperor who doesn´t go into a a hostile country, when people would expect that should be named the wise.
Bordering nations:
Indracca: hostile
Nistadeen: hostile
Kwlloch: hostile
Ghalfaen: Protectorate, under control and safe. It is also uses fluent sounding names

Either way, Har´ka would end up in eyrian territory as a ruler who would enter another not so friendly country would need to conquer this territory first. 

My proposal: how about contributing for a territory that is not fleshed out as much as Eyros. You are relatively new and there is much that has been written about Eyros itself.
We have Indracca, a western continent with only one post, possible nations on the Xalerian homeland. You also know more about astronomy. We could need some planets and constellations.


----------



## Dr. Harry

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Well, we didn´t talk about the expansions Eyros has made. They had a civil war some time ago, so could have lost something.
> 
> BTW, the guard uses Warstriders like everyone else as horses are considered weak.




My bad, I even had this in my head as I constructed this.



> Well where should this Har´Ka be? Eyros borders on several different countries and I think that an emperor who doesn´t go into a a hostile country, when people would expect that should be named the wise.
> Bordering nations:
> Indracca: hostile
> Nistadeen: hostile
> Kwlloch: hostile
> Ghalfaen: Protectorate, under control and safe. It is also uses fluent sounding names
> 
> Either way, Har´ka would end up in eyrian territory as a ruler who would enter another not so friendly country would need to conquer this territory first.
> 
> My proposal: how about contributing for a territory that is not fleshed out as much as Eyros. You are relatively new and there is much that has been written about Eyros itself.
> We have Indracca, a western continent with only one post, possible nations on the Xalerian homeland. You also know more about astronomy. We could need some planets and constellations.




My initial thought was that it could have occured during the civil war and thus inside Eyros(hence the sound of the title) and would account for the recognition given the Rukharn Light Warstriders, since it would serve to bind the Rukharn more closely to the legitimate emperor, but I thought I'd leave this out in case someone else had a better idea.

I could easily toss in some astronomy, but it ends up going (forgive the term) "cosmic", and it seemed like the most pressing needs would be to fill in the gaps at the smallest, most mundane levels (hence describing trends among gangs and clans at sizes well below the Great Houses).

Julius and Augustus Caesar renamed months after themselves.  What if Imperial Astronomers redrew constellations for great Emperors?  (Perhaps less noteworthy Emperors only got stars named after themselves).  For example, Vekkar the Farseeing paid for great expeditions to explore the seas around Eyros, to seek out markets and possible threats, but he didn't get involved in a major land war.  For this reason, the northern Pole Star (there is one for both the northern & southern hemisphere) is named "Vekkar".

It is an odd quirk of human nature that people are resistant to changing the names of places or stars/constellations.  Consider the Biblical constellations that failed to replace the classicla ones in the late Middle Ages/Renaisannce, or St. Petersburg/Leningrad/St. Petersburg, or Cape Canaveral/Cape Kennedy/Kennedy Space Center at Cape Canaveral.  This "seizure" of the constellations would also be an act of cutural imperalism against internal groups to conform to the common culture.


----------



## Rystil Arden

That sounds pretty cool.  I bet the Hythatians would not be pleased with the astronomical renaming


----------



## Sarellion

Well I thought that Kormas made concessions to the houses in regards to his personal guard, but I forgot to write it down.

There was no Grand Monarch during the civil war as the monarch and his successor were slain just before the war. that was more or les the reason of the war


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Well I thought that Kormas made concessions to the houses in regards to his personal guard, but I forgot to write it down.
> 
> There was no Grand Monarch during the civil war as the monarch and his successor were slain just before the war. that was more or les the reason of the war



 Yes, I believe one of the main aspects of the war was a grab for power over who would become the next Grand Monarch.


----------



## Dr. Harry

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That sounds pretty cool.  I bet the Hythatians would not be pleased with the astronomical renaming




Thanks.

Typically, when I set up a game world's astronomy, I just keep the Earth's sky and redraw the lines.  If this is the case (or even if it isn't but there is a rough equivalent), then a constellation like Orion (i.e., one that actually _looks likes something_) would be the position of honor, so it should be named after the greatest of the early Emperors.

The Emperor Ralkha the Fool (also Ralkha the Brief) was deposed by the senate in the early days of his rule for trying to claim the constellation of the Great Warrior as himself.  (He had a lot of other problems as well, but this provided the traditionalists in the senate with a convenient excuse.)


----------



## Rhialto

You know, Doc Harry, if you're interested in contributing in something that isn't as...well, complicated and solid as Eyros is right now, you might want to try the creative exercise I started up, Aleasana...


Oh and...

Presently, one of the most powerful men in Xaleris is Jade Jaguar's ritual double, or Shadow Emperor.  A Shadow Emperor is an individual meant to take the place of the Immortal Emperor at various ceremonies and rituals, so that the true Emperor can perform more vital business, and conduct the estoric mysticism necessary for their 'ascension'.  Jade Jaguar's Shadow Emperor, a young thief chosen for his uncanny likeness to the Emperor, is demonstrating a level of political acumen rare in a person of his position--and this might lead to trouble...


----------



## Sarellion

The Silas Arbana are an nistadani order of druids and rangers protetcting the Silver Forest and the other forested areas of Nistadeen. They were crucial in the defense against the invaders from Eyros, turning nature against the intruders. The eyrian legions only knew this kind of magic from the lizardfolk. This led to a lowered morale during the Nistadeen campaigns.

The Silas Arbana have some problems with the new government. A few forests were cleared to  make space for new settlements and to fuel the needs of the shipwrights. But further deforestation won´t occur probably as the druids work their magic to let the forests grow faster.


----------



## Arkhandus

The southeastern ocean of Eyros is supposedly never-ending and without any significant landmasses, so it is called the Cerulean Vista, for it just goes on and on forever, so far as anyone can tell.  Where the isles and reefs of the Thorntide Ocean end south of Ghalfaen, the Cerulean Vista begins.  Weather is generally calm for most of the year in the Vista, with moderate winds from the southeast that carry a slight warmth, but hurricanes do drift into the Vista on occasion from the Thorntide.


----------



## Dr. Harry

Sarellion said:
			
		

> The Silas Arbana are an nistadani order of druids and rangers protetcting the Silver Forest and the other forested areas of Nistadeen. They were crucial in the defense against the invaders from Eyros, turning nature against the intruders. The eyrian legions only knew this kind of magic from the lizardfolk. This led to a lowered morale during the Nistadeen campaigns.
> 
> The Silas Arbana have some problems with the new government. A few forests were cleared to make space for new settlements and to fuel the needs of the shipwrights. But further deforestation won´t occur probably as the druids work their magic to let the forests grow faster.






			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> The southeastern ocean of Eyros is supposedly never-ending and without any significant landmasses, so it is called the Cerulean Vista, for it just goes on and on forever, so far as anyone can tell.  Where the isles and reefs of the Thorntide Ocean end south of Ghalfaen, the Cerulean Vista begins.  Weather is generally calm for most of the year in the Vista, with moderate winds from the southeast that carry a slight warmth, but hurricanes do drift into the Vista on occasion from the Thorntide.




However, the forests of Nistadeen have been cut because the shipwrights of the elves have made some advances allowing ships to stay longer at sea, and with greater safety.  If there's something out there, the elves want to find it, and to find it first.


----------



## Arkhandus

The only civilized gnolls known in Eyros are the folk of Orrukar by Indracca, but there are several tribes of savage gnolls wandering the plains and forests of northern Eyros.  They generally stay clear of national borders, but do sometimes raid Saagersberg or Kwlloch, having learned that Eyros defends its borders too well for their tribes to have much success in that direction.  These barbarian gnolls have become a thorn in Saagersberg's side, as several tribes have banded together for raiding, but they never stay long in the civilized lands, always retreating after one or two raids, taking refuge in the wild forests where civlized folk won't go.  In these wild places, the gnolls struggle to tame or harness the large number of dire bears and dire wolverines native to the lands north of Eyros but south of Kwlloch.  These same forests are home to many elk and deer, chief food sources for the dire predators, though gnolls are often a tasty meal to the bears and wolverines too.


----------



## Sarellion

My my , haven´t seen that Kwlloch has frostfolk and werecreatures. Changes to 6 tribes of goblins, 3 tribes of hobgoblins, 1 bugbear, 1 frostfolk, 1 werecreatures.
Frostfolk are frost giants or are there others from the PHB that are usable?

Contribution:

The plateau of Kwlloch is mostly inhabited by the goblin tribes. Each tribe has a council of Blues who appoint the chieftain of their tribe and the war chief. The council doesn´t rule the tribe directly but interpret the omens of the Twelve. Of course these omens are always obeyed but it happens that the council disagrees on the interpretation. The Twelve are seen as the mythic founders of the tribes and are worshipped as ancestor gods. Their teachings are not outright evil, but have a certain cruel bent.

The tribes are named after their mythic founder. the smalles tribe are the Amalak. The tribe is a special one, as its members are mostly Blues. The Amalak tribe are the lorekeepers and psions who live in Ktarr. The nyalak and cyalak are all members and outsiders are forced to enter the tribe and foreswear all other loyalties and oaths besides their vows to the Twelve.

The Ktoch tribe is the smallest wandering tribe and the second smallest one. They are hunter gatherers and don´t keep many animals. They are fierce fighters though.

The Matrekh and Kethera are nomads with elk herds. They are medium sized tribes.
Kethera was a female founder.

The Dasra dwell in and around an ancient dwarven city that was founded by the same survivors who founded Kesh. they keep an enslaved kobold population for agriculture. The vast subterranean fields, heated by thermal springs, enabled them to grow to an impressive size. They also claim vast tracts of land around the city as their territory.
Dasra is also a female founder and worshipped as some kind of fertility goddess. The other tribes think of the Dasra as weaklings, only able to hold on their territory through cunning and intrigue.

The Ktam are a special tribe of outcastes. Exiles from other tribes often wander to the city of Ktarr and join them. The tribe was founded after the original tribe was annihilated several centuries ago, by an eyrian expeditionary force, sent to punish the tribes of Kwlloch. The few survivors fled to Ktarr and merged with the outcastes. The Blues declared these amalgam the new tribe. Exiles from other tribes are freed from their old obligations and crimes when they join. As a symbol of this rebirth, the goblin takes on a new name and carves the sign of his new tribe on his left cheek. The Ktam concentrate in the city of Ktarr as their main seat but the majority of their population lives in villages around the city or tends to the herds of goats who are herded to the mountains in the summer.  

The Kurgha are the largest tribe with several semi independent clans. They settle in caves and old outposts, wander the plains and found small farming villages. These villages are often target for raids from other more coherent tribes but their importance and size has kept the kurgha from being subjugated. The Kurgha are the primary traders of the Kwlloch tribes, some of them are welcome in the the borderlands of Eyros or can even travel further.


----------



## Sarellion

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> The only civilized gnolls known in Eyros are the folk of Orrukar by Indracca, but there are several tribes of savage gnolls wandering the plains and forests of northern Eyros.  They generally stay clear of national borders, but do sometimes raid Saagersberg or Kwlloch, having learned that Eyros defends its borders too well for their tribes to have much success in that direction.   In these wild places, the gnolls struggle to tame or harness the large number of dire bears and dire wolverines native to the lands north of Eyros but south of Kwlloch.  These same forests are home to many elk and deer, chief food sources for the dire predators, though gnolls are often a tasty meal to the bears and wolverines too.




I thought that Kwlloch starts where Eyros begins. The bugbars are already in the same space and they forage for food on the surface. It´s getting a little bit crowded there.


----------



## Arkhandus

Kwlloch has no defined borders, Sarellion.  It's a land of tribes and few towns, after all, and a savage land ruled by The Twelve.  Besides, Saagersberg is between part of Kwlloch and part of Eyros, so obviously Kwlloch doesn't directly border Eyros' entire northern edge.  Some parts are just wilderness filled with barbarians.


----------



## Sarellion

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Kwlloch has no defined borders, Sarellion.  It's a land of tribes and few towns, after all, and a savage land ruled by The Twelve.  Besides, Saagersberg is between part of Kwlloch and part of Eyros, so obviously Kwlloch doesn't directly border Eyros' entire northern edge.  Some parts are just wilderness filled with barbarians.




I posted that the bugbears are on the other side of the eyrosian border, dug in vietcong style.
Hm, the tribes of bugbears could be on the border with Eyros and the gnolls are wedged between Kwlloch, Saagersberg and Eyros, somewhere northeast of the vale of Ur. Ok?


----------



## Arkhandus

Northeast of Eyros, east of Saagersberg, lies the Barren Plains where Eyros keeps a constant vigil over, though it is only nominally claimed by House Zhal.  The Barren Plains are steadfastly defended against raids from Kwlloch, but the land has nothing of value.  It's a scrubland with only scattered grasses and bushes, not very arable, and somewhat unstable because of seismic activity in the area, so neither Eyros nor Kwlloch has bothered to build any settlements or outposts on the Barren Plains.  The only Eyrian outpost there collapsed two thousand years ago, a mere decade after its construction, and after that they realized it was pointless to try maintaining anything there.  Kwlloch goblins and bugbears have tried living in the area previously, but couldn't eke out a living on the Plains and lost some of their folk to fissures during a mighty earthquake.  Scattered across the Barren Plains are a few steam vents and geysers of sulfur-tainted water; many goblins and bugbears died after trying to drink from these water sources.  Rainfall is infrequent on the Barren Plains.


----------



## Arkhandus

Sarellion said:
			
		

> I posted that the bugbears are on the other side of the eyrosian border, dug in vietcong style.
> Hm, the tribes of bugbears could be on the border with Eyros and the gnolls are wedged between Kwlloch, Saagersberg and Eyros, somewhere northeast of the vale of Ur. Ok?




No, you didn't say that exactly.  Eyros has a long northern border.  I seriously doubt that the bugbears live all along the border yet haven't already overrun northern Eyros.  They do not live all across the border.  There's plenty of space between Eyros and Kwlloch from east to west in the north, Kwlloch can control some of it but it most certainly does not control all of that land between their plateau and the Eyrian borders.  Some of the lands between have barbarians.  Some have Kwlloch goblinoids.  One portion contains Saagersberg.  Etc.  Eyros may share some border space directly alongside Kwlloch, but most certainly not all of it.


----------



## Sarellion

The werecreatures and doppleganger in the lands of Kwlloch are considered to be members of one tribe, the Shaan or "Many Shapes". 

The shaan are a tribe closer to the Twelve than the others. Their elders live near the site of the stone circle and they are the guardians of the circle. They think that Orgar (aka Alsixnivis) is a member of their tribe and an ancient werecreature or dopleganger. 

Many of the dopplegangers are sent into other countries to act as spies. The werecreatures are living as hunters in their natural forms and their tribal territories belong only to them. Hunting in these lands is a grave offense. The Wererats most often live in the other cities or act as spies in other lands.

Lycanthropy is hardly infectious but more of a curse or blessing. The were know rituals to turn one person into one of their kind  but most of them are born this way.


----------



## Sarellion

Hm, what do you consider to be part of Kwlloch ? Isn´t it the red and orange country with a little bit of yellow?

What are these goblin lands west?


----------



## Arkhandus

Kwlloch is the primarily-gray, red-brown, and orange area at the top of Ironregime's map.  It's also bordering (or includes) the various bits of forest and such shown along that area.  Saagersberg is more in a yellow and orange-ish area on the map.


----------



## Sarellion

Ok, I  assume that there is space enough then. The bugbers are probably in the most threatened area and access route to the heartlands.

Do you mean the whole north passing the goblin lands sign and including the western coast?


----------



## Mouseferatu

Anybody spoken to Ironregime recently? I need his official permission to use that map (or even a variant thereof) in the PDF.

And BTW, while we've gotten several volunteer writers, we've had no artists as of yet. Anybody know anyone who's both skilled--I'd rather no art than poor or amateur art--and willing to devote some time to an unpaid project?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Contribution:

The frostfolk of Kwlloch are a mysterious and insular fey race that seems to personify the cold, heartless austerity of the wintry land.


----------



## Sarellion

I better throw the frostfolk out from the roster of the tribes then?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> I better throw the frostfolk out from the roster of the tribes then?



 Nah, keep 'em in there   We can say that some of the frostfolk have allied themselves with the Tribes and the Twelve.


----------



## Mouseferatu

For the record, there's a race of "frost folk" in _Frostburn_. Whether or not our frostfolk were meant to be the same critters, we're going to have to change the name in the PDF.

Just so you all know.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> For the record, there's a race of "frost folk" in _Frostburn_. Whether or not our frostfolk were meant to be the same critters, we're going to have to change the name in the PDF.
> 
> Just so you all know.



 Ah, but the beauty of it is that the race is called Uldra in Frostburn (unless you meant the Inuit-like humans called icefolk that were basically just humans with flavour text and no special abilities).


----------



## Arkhandus

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The frostfolk of Kwlloch are a mysterious and insular fey race that seems to personify the cold, heartless austerity of the wintry land.




The frostfolk of northern Kwlloch are the only force keeping the frostworms and remorhaz there from destroying the goblinoids, doppelgangers, and lycanthropes of Kwlloch, so frostfolk are treated well and with caution in Kwlloch.  The frostfolk themselves have no desire to leave and invade other places, but a few tribes of these fey have allied themselves with Kwlloch rather than just treat with them.  Those tribes may be able to bring a few frostworms and remorhaz when Kwlloch eventually tries to invade Eyros, but even the fey have only limited control of the beasts, and besides the fey would never want the great beasts to die in the warmer lands.


----------



## Sarellion

The frostfolk are allies of the tribes and are considered to be a member of Kwlloch. Their emissaries are goblins of the fabled tribe of Amah. These are goblins able to withstand the hellish cold in the land of the frostfolk (cold subtype). The frostfolk also has other members of monstrous races under their control, like ogres and even giants. The folk itself is only rarely seen in the lowlands and prefer to deal with outsiders only via servants.

The folk in this part of Eyros is ruled by their Queen Alishana, a stunningly beautiful creature, but she seems to be sculpted from ice. She sits on the Throne of White Flowers, crowned with the Crown of Frozen Tears. She has not left this hall for 1000 years but she is gifted with farsight. Sometimes her ice blue eyes can be seen in the middle of the most horrible snow storms coming from the frozen north.

She has allied her folk with the Twelve or Taufenacht knowingly as she pierced his guises and knows his tricks.


----------



## Sarellion

Hm, I didn´t see that you contributed.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hrmm...looks like you guys both started posting at the same time on this?  Let's see if I can reconcile these (give me time).


----------



## Sarellion

I don´t see much contradiction besides that I said all of them and Arkhandus said some of them are allies.

Edi: Change Alishana to queen of the folk in this lands and not all folk.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Contribution:

Alishana rules over the tribes that have allied with Kwlloch, but not all of the frostfolk.  Her followers are the only frostfolk known to have ogres and giants as servants, a testament to her powerful enchantments and her ineffable charm.  

Although none of the frostfolk could properly be called anything better than frostily civil to outsiders, still Alishana's sister Yriana is notably less arrogant, narcissistic, and cruel than her elder sister, and she leads many of the frostfolk who would prefer to remain insular than to fully ally with The Twelve.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> I don´t see much contradiction besides that I said all of them and Arkhandus said some of them are allies.
> 
> Edi: Change Alishana to queen of the folk in this lands and not all folk.



 Heh, we were thinking the same thing (I started writing before I saw your post)


----------



## Sarellion

As demands proper etiquette, the folk who did not wish to ally themselves with the tribes of Kwlloch left a long time ago and founded a new court in the west from Kwlloch.


  We could start a chat.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> As demands proper etiquette, the folk who did not wish to ally themselves with the tribes of Kwlloch left a long time ago and founded a new court in the west from Kwlloch.
> 
> 
> We could start a chat.



 Moving aside makes good sense, but is there an area West of Kwlloch?  I thought it was that whole mass of northern land?


----------



## Sarellion

I meant the plateau and the mountains nearby. I would propose that Alishana sits on the elongated glacier near the plateau and Yriana chills out on the glaciers near the green area.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sarellion said:
			
		

> I meant the plateau and the mountains nearby. I would propose that Alishana sits on the elongated glacier near the plateau and Yriana chills out on the glaciers near the green area.



 Ah I get it!  Makes sense to me, cool (pardon my pun but I couldn't help it after you said "chills out"  ).


----------



## Sarellion

Understandable, I couldn´t resist myself.  

One post about the hobos and then Kwlloch´s tribes are finished...


----------



## Catavarie

Far to the south there is the great Sea of mist, a huge oceanic sea with an island that sits many leagues from shore upon which lives an old man, a human man, which is fabled to be one of Eternal Ones, a race of humans which are said to be immortal.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, but the beauty of it is that the race is called Uldra in Frostburn (unless you meant the Inuit-like humans called icefolk that were basically just humans with flavour text and no special abilities).




Nope. I'm talking about the creature in the monster section that's actually called "frost folk."


----------



## Sarellion

Another isle for the endless sea.  

Contribution: 
The three hobgoblin tribes are all farther away from the central plateau. 
Kartekh established a central headquarters where he gathers his troops and trains them. The chieftains are obviously quite worried, but the Twelve still favor him. The indraccan architect and earth genasi Mogum Yan´Matur advises him on building techniques to build a mighty fortress in the north. The genasi hopes to forge an alliance with Kwlloch to surround Eyros from all sides. 

The hoboblins of the Hasrukka tribe are currently working on the foundation of the fortress. The blue council of Kartekh´s tribe supports him the most and so the considerable resources of the tribe are at his disposal. The Hasrukka´s own several kobold slave villages and large herds.

The Uthak tribe is the largest of the hobgoblin tribes. They are nomads and have large herds of karibou. They are the main tribe in the western lands.

The smallest tribe are the Garthak. They are living mostly as hunter/gatherers and supplement their needs with raids.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Nope. I'm talking about the creature in the monster section that's actually called "frost folk."



 Aww shucks, I had just looked under races...but fortunately, maybe "frostfolk" != "frost folk"


----------



## Arkhandus

Catavarie said:
			
		

> Far to the south there is the great Sea of mist, a huge oceanic sea with an island that sits many leagues from shore upon which lives an old man, a human man, which is fabled to be one of Eternal Ones, a race of humans which are said to be immortal.




Umm....  Not sure where this could be.  As nobody else ever bothered with them earlier, I ended up describing each of Eyros' neighboring seas myself in contributions.  The Sea of Deception (west/southwest), Thorntide Ocean (south/southwest), and Cerulean Vista (southeast/east).  I suppose the Sea of Mist could be what's just south of the distant southwestern land of the thri-kreen, though.  Though only the elves of Nistadeen know of that land (no one else can reach that far by ship), so nobody in Eyros proper would know of the Sea of Mist.  So I guess the Nistadeeni named it.....?


----------



## Arkhandus

Fine, call them the frostfey..........  *sigh*


----------



## Arkhandus

Unbeknownst to other folk of Eyros, both Indracca and Orrukar have made nominal contact with the Mo'ahhi and Nientese in recent years, through exploration of the eastern Emerald Sea that borders Indracca and Orrukar.  The Emerald Sea has a larger than normal amount of green algae near its surface, lending it the name.  Bitter winds from the north mix with warm currents in the south, making the Emerald Sea a hotbed of hurricane and waterspout activity, leaving it a terribly dangerous route for trade and exploration.  Nonetheless, a few Orrukarn and Indraccan vessels have survived the journey and discovered the eastern continent, which was surprisingly already inhabited by a great many humans and savage beasts.  Orrukarn gnolls are trying to develop trade relations with Nientei as a new market for their glasswork and tropical fruits, while Indracca has tried to treat with Mo'ahhim as a military and trade partner.  Neither group has had much success as of yet, but the delegations persist and might eventually come to agreements with the eastern folk.


----------



## Catavarie

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Umm.... Not sure where this could be. As nobody else ever bothered with them earlier, I ended up describing each of Eyros' neighboring seas myself in contributions. The Sea of Deception (west/southwest), Thorntide Ocean (south/southwest), and Cerulean Vista (southeast/east). I suppose the Sea of Mist could be what's just south of the distant southwestern land of the thri-kreen, though. Though only the elves of Nistadeen know of that land (no one else can reach that far by ship), so nobody in Eyros proper would know of the Sea of Mist. So I guess the Nistadeeni named it.....?




Aye that they did.


----------



## Sarellion

Queen Alishana of the Fyjandrin (the fae formerly known as frost folk) was both lover and wife of both Taufenacht and Valjin.


----------



## Dr. Harry

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Northeast of Eyros, east of Saagersberg, lies the Barren Plains where Eyros keeps a constant vigil over, though it is only nominally claimed by House Zhal.  The Barren Plains are steadfastly defended against raids from Kwlloch, but the land has nothing of value.  It's a scrubland with only scattered grasses and bushes, not very arable, and somewhat unstable because of seismic activity in the area, so neither Eyros nor Kwlloch has bothered to build any settlements or outposts on the Barren Plains.  The only Eyrian outpost there collapsed two thousand years ago, a mere decade after its construction, and after that they realized it was pointless to try maintaining anything there.  Kwlloch goblins and bugbears have tried living in the area previously, but couldn't eke out a living on the Plains and lost some of their folk to fissures during a mighty earthquake.  Scattered across the Barren Plains are a few steam vents and geysers of sulfur-tainted water; many goblins and bugbears died after trying to drink from these water sources.  Rainfall is infrequent on the Barren Plains.




It is still not widely known why House Zhal has put so much into the Barren Plains, but once every three years a caraven enters the Barren Plains and returns four weeks later.  Both magical scrying and more direct tracking have so far failed to determine what the caravan goes in for, or what they bring back with them.


----------



## Khorod

Khorod said:
			
		

> Oobrack is a large village ten miles inside the official Eastern boundaries of Eyros and about 30 miles south of the Blue Mountains. If one were to dig up the houses and dust off the streets, you would find the ground is the floor of an ancient stone border fortress of the Elven Knighthood, the Elpatha Sifela.




New Contribution:

The fortresses of the Elpatha Sifela were typically three towers.  According to the mathematically precise research of a Praes Thanatos member interested in topography, the material of each tower and the overal layout of each installation is dependent on latitude and altitude.

There are at least 18 such fortresses in Eyros, 17 of which have been converted into the private abodes of members of the Scipii or barracks for the Legion of the Dead.

One of the larger fortresses is a ruin on the other side of Mt. Xark.  It was the Valjin Chapterhouse of the Elpatha.  The largest fortress is rumored to be hidden in the Blue Mountains, from which the occasional bit of stonework, object of art, or magical item is quietly sold into the Eyrosian black market.

Their is also a Nistadeeni Chapterhouse of the Elpatha Sifela.  However, the Elpatha were entirely destroyed in Nistadeen before the fall of Valjin.  Two-hundred years later, the ruler of Nistadeen directed the creation of the Elantha Deino.  The Elantha were given the remains of the Elpatha Sifela's properties and treasures, but most of the ritual and responsibilities were new.  The Elantha are specifically chartered as a national defense force of the borders of Nistadeen, and the specific protection of the recognized ruling family.

It is said some of the Elantha charter is quoted into the Oath of the Enforcer Masks and Guardian Masks.


----------



## Sarellion

I was looking for the name of these knights for a long time as I looked for a name for the Silas Arbani.  

Contribution:
The primal oath of the masks is a two way oath. Every Grand Monarch is unwittingly bound by this ancient magic and the words of a long dead predecessor.


----------



## Arkhandus

Khorod said:
			
		

> One of the larger fortresses is a ruin on the other side of Mt. Xark.  It was the Valjin Chapterhouse of the Elpatha.  The largest fortress is rumored to be hidden in the Blue Mountains, from which the occasional bit of stonework, object of art, or magical item is quietly sold into the Eyrosian black market.




Of course, this doesn't matter in the slightest to the Crucible with regards to their plans of intiating a controlled, minor eruption of Mount Xark along the side opposite Eyrdeyn.....  Crucible fire cultists have been pillaging the Elpatha ruin there to ensure that anything truly useful to the Eyrians, except anything corrupted by elven magic of the worst sort, is removed before they follow through with the plans and obliterate the few Valjin ruins on Mt. Xark's now-uninhabited side.


----------



## Sarellion

The city of Meriga and the surrounding area is predominantly settled by gnomes. Meriga was the first city the gnomes founded after they were released from slavery to the elves. The city can be found 120 miles northeast of Eyrdeyn.


----------



## Arkhandus

The main continent is Eyros, after which the Sovereign Dominion is named.  Eyros is the ancient orcish name for the land.  To the distant east is the Luviar continent, as the Indraccans have named it.  Xaleris lies on a very small continent that the Xals call Relcaya.  Far, far south of Nistadeen, slightly east of the Thorntide Ocean, lies the land called Isiranivaa by the elves; only Nistadeen knows of this landmass, and has only explored the northmost shores and northeast peninsula of it, and have named the mysterious waters south of it the Sea of Mist.  No one has ever been far enough west to know of any landmasses there, except for a single mist-shrouded isle, which no one has survived exploring.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Contribution:

Well, 12:00 Central Time.  That means this is the last contribution that counts.  Everything else is apocrypha.

Of course, the ENWorld clock is off by a bit, so this won't look like 12:00


----------



## Mouseferatu

And, we're done.

Folks, give yourself a round of applesauce--er, applause. Regardless of where things go from here, we've created something truly fascinating, something that not a one of us could have developed on his or her own. However the PDF itself turns out, this thread is something to be proud of.

Any chance of digging up a few more volunteers, now that it's all said and done? 

To those of you already on the list, I'll be sending out an outline and formatting document shortly.


----------



## Mouseferatu

By the way, just in case we do have some more people who want to volunteer, there's no reason to make you go back and hunt for the Yahoo group page. 

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/Eyros/


----------



## Arkhandus

New compilation of the thread will be posted within a week.....

I'm away from home at the moment, but was about 1/3 or 1/4 finished with my nicely-ordered compilation of the Eyros contributions before I had to go out of town....  Only have brief computer access right now, and over the next few days.  But I won't let this thread slide too far down before I get the compilation finished and posted myself.   {:^D


----------



## Rystil Arden

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> New compilation of the thread will be posted within a week.....
> 
> I'm away from home at the moment, but was about 1/3 or 1/4 finished with my nicely-ordered compilation of the Eyros contributions before I had to go out of town....  Only have brief computer access right now, and over the next few days.  But I won't let this thread slide too far down before I get the compilation finished and posted myself.   {:^D



 Ramin did one for us, thanks though!


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, consider this a bump for posterity's sake.  Been a while since we worked on the Eyros PDF, and that's still hanging in the aether.  I'll see about reanimating/updating the rules/crunch thread, as I had done just before last year's crash, with typical Eyros NPCs and stuff, and possible versions of the houseruled core races (they only got minor tweaks anyway; the gnomes' necromantic focus in place of illusions, the half-orc stat tweaks, the language choices, a few altered favored classes, and very little else).

Also: I may end up organizing a better, well, 'organized' compilation of this thread at some point, but it became a kinda moot point near the end of this thread's run, what with others and the Wiki.  I still think I recall noticing some missing or inaccurate bits of info in some earlier compilation, but I dunno.

If ya don't want to scroll through some of the previous pages looking for the Compilation Wiki, I have a link to it right in my sig.


----------



## Sarellion

Thought I got everything in the last compilation but that thread is so huge some stuff could have slipped through.


----------



## Turjan

I guess the pdf has to be edited in order to make everything fit?


----------



## Sarellion

The project more or less hibernates. We turned in the first drafts to Ari but he has no time to work on it IIRC.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Sarellion said:
			
		

> The project more or less hibernates. We turned in the first drafts to Ari but he has no time to work on it IIRC.




Indeed.

I take full responsibility for my failure to follow through on my commitment to publishing Eyros as a PDF. Unfortunately, I _seriously_ underestimated the time and the amount of work it would take to make it happen. (As you may have noticed, Eyros got to be pretty freakin' huge by the end there. ) I had thought it would be something I could crank out between "real" gigs; unfortunately, that turned out not to be the case.

I still hope to manage it at some point. But I'd be lying if I said I knew for sure if/when that would be.


----------



## Arkhandus

Yearly bump?  
For great justice!


----------



## Tonguez

Wow


----------



## Umadin

I like what I read.  76 pages make me sad.  Pdf makes me happy.  There needs to be some sort of wiki structure for these things.


----------



## Arkhandus

*A bump for great justice!*

Well damn!  Don't know how 2 years or so passed without me bumping this thread.  Time flies, I guess.

There used to be an Eyros Wiki, but since I was the only one who bothered to even try maintaining it (though I wasn't the one who set it up), the website auto-deleted it after a few months or maybe a year of no updates (besides the spambots, which I had been deleting the posts of before I got too distracted in 2008 or so).


----------



## domino

Fun times, back in the day.  Shame it's probably a non-starter now, with a different system out, and apparently the guy in charge actually works for WoTC now?

Unless he can make it happen, that'd be kinda boss.


----------

